#ubuntu-se 2011-09-12
<realubot> http://linux.com/
<realubot> Security breach?
<whomee> morrn morrn
<speedxcore> Morrn, tips på program/metodiker för att sätta upp arbetsflöden mottages tacksamt.
<Haffe> Vattenfallsmetoden?
<speedxcore> Haffe: Söker nog ett program där jag kan sätta upp många vägar
<speedxcore> waterfall är inte exakt så jag vill jobba.
<Haffe> Jag hittade några alternativ.
<Haffe> OpenProj, GanttProject, Open Workbench
<speedxcore> Intresant
<speedxcore> *+s
<speedxcore> Haffe: Då jag ogillar traditionell gant, ska jag ivrigt kika på den =)
<speedxcore> Gantscheman är så fel, pga att dom inte tar hänsyn till om folk blir sjuka eller trötta eller deppade, eller whatever =)
<Haffe> Vi hittade en bugg i MS Project en gång.
<Haffe> Det går inte att planera project som tar mer än 1000 år.
<speedxcore> haha
<speedxcore> jag gillar flödande scheman, enligt den agila principen velocity
<speedxcore> http://www.versionone.com/Agile101/velocity.asp
<amelia> morrn!
<Haffe> Hej.
<Barre> tjenis
<l`emil> Barre: men du, nu är du ju och fnyser mig i hälarna här
<Barre> mmm
<Barre> du har dubbelt så mycket som mig jue
<l`emil> men du är på andraplats!
<Barre> andra plats, den första förloraren....
<l`emil> jag har aldrig erfarit det är jag rädd.. ;)
<Barre> l`emil: ödmuuk som vanligt ;)
<Barre> s/muu/mju/
<l`emil> ja och inte alls ironisk
<maxjezy> godt med en öl så här på morgonkvisten
<Barre> l`emil: nä precis..
<speedxcore> maxjezy: pro-tip, drick en på t-banan på väg till jobbet en måndagmorgon. Skåda blickarna =)
<maxjezy> speedxcore, om vi endå hade t-bana och jobb
<speedxcore> maxjezy: var bor du?
<maxjezy> en 33 cl 2.8 är ju inget att skämmas över
<maxjezy> sundsvall
<maxjezy> ta mig inte för en illaluktande norrlänning, jag är stockholmare i grund och botten.
<speedxcore> haha har druckit läsk och fått alkisblickarna t.omn.
<speedxcore> http://www.jamaikashop.de/images/Ginger%20Beer%20DG%20klein%202008.jpg
<maxjezy> fyfan, ja man blir nog bättre bemött här med en öl i handen då vi kokar sprit i egna kök
<maxjezy> nyttigt med ingefära
<l`emil> en stor påse plommon är farligt...
<l`emil> för magen
<niklaswe> God morgon på er!
<bittin> Godmorgon
<Haffe> l`emil: Bra för figuren?
<l`emil> Haffe: för tarmen iaf
<whomee> någon som använder openvpn och på något sätt lyckas sätta en annan primary dns än de befintliga som redan ligger i resolv.conf? har hittat update_resolv_conf men hittar inte riktigt var man ska confa in den dns man vill nyttja.
<niklaswe> whomee: står rätt bra i denna http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html
<niklaswe> hur du ska göra föra att trycka ut "ny" dns till klienterna.
<HeMan> Moron!
<amelia> :(
<amelia> HeMan: det var väl inte snällt sagt.. :P
<HeMan> det var frugans Kananadenisiska kollegas morgon-hälsning till sina elever...
<amelia> hehe
<HeMan> nämnde jag att det är på IB-programmet som är på engelska?
<amelia> HeMan: ah
<Markslap> Sill
<airboydkitty> Majskolv låter som bajskorv. :S
<Markslap> Nu ligger jag på plats 6 i Ubuntu Sveriges Folding-team.
<Markslap> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<l`emil> jag leder! :O
<Markslap> l`emil: ^^
<l`emil> Markslap: ?
<airboydkitty> Polarisen ogillar er.
<Markslap> Gick om realubot i natt också.
<amelia> airboydkitty: har du någonsin något vettigt att säga?
<whomee> jag går snabbt fram i folding laget
<Markslap> Samma här.
<Markslap> Började i förrigår.
<Markslap> Ligger på plats 6.
<whomee> mm jag kan inte säga att maskinerna på jobbet gör mycket nytta men mitt ps3 spottar nog ut endel kraft
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Jag kör bara med en dator.
<Markslap> Eller server är det väl.
<whomee> fasen jag låg 4a imorse o nu 5a .. crap
<whomee> får väl sätta igång stationära hemma ikväll med
<Markslap> Förhoppningsvis får jag om dig och Spooky inom 1-2h.
<Markslap> går*
<Markslap> Vet inte hur mycket poäng denna WU ger.
<Markslap> Servern har en konstant load på 7.92 till 8.18.
<whomee> gissar du har lite kraftigare saker än min p4'a :)
<Markslap> Mjo :>
<Markslap> Core i7 920 sitter i servern.
<whomee> precis :)
<Markslap> Med HT så har jag 8 kärnor.
<Markslap> Men det är bara 4 fysiska.
<whomee> som sagt, jag skulle ju i teorin kunna slå på folding klienten på någon byggserver men .. tror jag får lite pisk av kollegorna då :/
<l`emil> jag har värsta kassa datorn, men har fått igång GPU i linux. så därför får jag en del ändå
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Har ingen GPU att leka med dessvärre.
<Markslap> Har iofs några servrar på jobbet att leka med.
<Markslap> Undrar om dom blir sura...
<whomee> l`emil: jo planen blir väl att få igång gpu'n hemma sen ordentligt o köra på den med. tur man flyttat kontoret till ett annat rum än sovrummet då gpu fläkten har en tendens att snurra på rätt högt :)
<maxjezy> en offtopicfråga men
<maxjezy> vem ska man ringa om man vill ha hjälp med installation av tvättmaskin
<maxjezy> elektriker eller vvs?
<madbear> ghost busters
<madbear> elektriker maxjezy
<_Dreamer> Hej! Är desperat efter hjälp!! Har inte använt linux på 1 dag och nu när jag satte på datorn så vill min MySql inte fungera
<_Dreamer> jag får en ERROR 2002 (HY000)
<_Dreamer> antar att någonting dåligt har hänt med root kontot
<_Dreamer> nu skulle jag gärna vilja ta bort mysql helt och hållet och få skriva in ett nytt rott lösen
<_Dreamer> hur gör jag?
<l`emil> _Dreamer: står det också typ: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<airboydkitty> amelia: Säger ständigt vettiga saker, men du kanske är för blåst för att fatta den djupa insikten.
<_Dreamer> jaaa
<l`emil> _Dreamer: då är det inte rootkontot som är problemet
<_Dreamer> kan det vara en annan mysql server på samma nät?
<_Dreamer> som går på samma port så att den bytar socket?
<_Dreamer> det har jag nyss stängt
<_Dreamer> verkar inte fungera ändå
<_Dreamer> den beter sig jävligt segt när jag försöker starta eller restarta service
<_Dreamer> bara står och blinkar och inget händer
<_Dreamer> men om jag stoppar och startar om hela datorn och sen startar så går det
<l`emil> du får väl läsa i loggfilerna varför mysql tycker sig inte kunna starta.
<l`emil> för det är det som är problemet, att den inte kan ansluta till en socket(Alltså att ingen service är igång)
<_Dreamer> alltså det är när jag försöker logga in
<l`emil> jag vet
<_Dreamer> men kan det vara för att porten är upptagen som jag sa innan?
<l`emil> nej
<l`emil> eller kanske
<_Dreamer> var finns logfilerna?
<l`emil> _Dreamer: Du måste hata google va?
<_Dreamer> nej
<_Dreamer> -.-
<_Dreamer> okej pappa jag ska googla
<l`emil> bra
<_Dreamer> saken är den att jag googlar i tre timmar sen kommer jag in här
<_Dreamer> ingen har skrivit nått om loggar
<_Dreamer> permission denied -.-
<_Dreamer> vafan händer
<Kimmen> mysql loggar: /var/log/mysql.* eller /var/log/mysql/*
<Kimmen> du måste ha root rättigheter för att se
<Kimmen> så sudo cat /var/log/mysql/error.log t.ex
<_Dreamer> hur får jag det? det har jag inte heller lyckats hitta
<Kimmen> sudo
<_Dreamer> bara en massa skit om sudo sh
<Kimmen> om du skriver sudo före ett kommando så körs det med root rättigheter
<_Dreamer> jag är inloggad som sudo
<cptblood> bad idea
<Kimmen> troligtvis inte då du fick permission denied
<l`emil> hur är man inloggad som sudo?
<cptblood> su
<l`emil> jag trodde det var ett kommando inte en användare
<_Dreamer> sudo su?
<cptblood> näae
<cptblood> bara su har jag för mig + lösen
<l`emil> cptblood: om man har root lösen ja
<l`emil> sudo -s är ubuntus way. men massa ndra fungerar också
<cptblood> oftast har du ju det eftersom du skapat användaren :P
<l`emil> cptblood: ja jag var trött. klart du har rätt
<l`emil> cptblood: nej
<_Dreamer> det var det
<l`emil> cptblood: root har inget lösen
<_Dreamer> you already have another mysql server running
<l`emil> _Dreamer: du ser.
<cptblood> root har visst lösen, det är ditt konto du skapade vid installationen
<l`emil> cptblood: nej
<_Dreamer> jag vet
<cptblood> jo
<_Dreamer> inte
<_Dreamer> ?
<l`emil> cptblood: nej
<_Dreamer> om man skriver sudo su
<cptblood> root/sudo schmudo
<l`emil> cptblood: om root har ett lösenord ska du kunna skriva su utan sudo och logga in.
<Kimmen> root har inget lösenord i ubuntu
<l`emil> eller skriva root som användare i login
<l`emil> Kimmen: tack
<cptblood> när gick vi över till root? snackade vi inte sudo?
<Barre> bamsefar, pinsamt...., det var inte brocade, det var cisco... låt mig bara säga att mina förberedelser var lite fel..
<cptblood> å ja, jag använder mer debian-baserade än ubuntu, så kan vara debianifierad
<Kimmen> [10:34] <    cptblood> | root har visst lösen, det är ditt konto du skapade vid installationen
<cptblood> ja, han skrev root, jag tänkte sudo men skrev root
<Kimmen> mm, användaren man skapar vid installation är med i sudoers
<_Dreamer> hur ska man inte bli arg på denna skiten?
<bamsefar> Barre: Oj, klantigt
<_Dreamer> hej
<bamsefar> Barre: Har du sett videon "Brocade rap"?
<cptblood> _Dreamer: räkna till 10 :p
<l`emil> _Dreamer: det är väl du som startat upp två mysql. ingen annan
<l`emil> en dator gör bara som man säger åt den att göra vettu
<amelia> humdidum... jaha, och nu då?
<amelia> bamsefar: hur kändes det att vara sist ut idag då?
<itmannen> Suck. Vilken klant jag är. Installerade 11.10 64-bits istället för 11.04 64-bits som tanken var
<bamsefar> amelia: Spännande
<itmannen> 11.10 blir betydligt trevligare om man kastar ut Unity och installerar gnome-shell istället
<einand> fungerar 11.10 stabilt?
<itmannen> Mitt misstag vid installationen av 64-bits innebär att jag måste göra en till installation med 11.04 64-bits. Tur jag har gott om plats
<itmannen> einand,  Enligt mig..ja. Men lite fix behövs ännu
<einand> ok
<Coffe> ingen här som kör telia internet hemma ? som vet hur man fixar så man kan pinga sin router extern ?
<itmannen> Nu ska jag kavla upp ärmarna och dra hem en 11.04 64-bits och installera rätt denna gången :)
<einand> Coffe: smart, det vita/svarta modmet?
<Kimmen> Coffe: beror väl på vad du har för make&model på routern. Men logga in på den och slå igång så den svarar på icmp externt
<Kimmen> borde finnas gott om info på nätet
<Coffe> einand, ja senaste thomson ja
<einand> Coffe: går inte
<Coffe> Kimmen, ja de trodde jag med
<Coffe> einand, ok :/
<einand> Coffe: ring telias kundtjänst och klaga
<Coffe> inte hittat något sätt att släppa igenom det heller med egan brandväggsregler..
<einand> Coffe: pajar ditt modem 3-4 gånger om åreet med?
<Coffe> einand, inte än
<Kimmen> Thomsons ADSL modem är rent skit
<einand> Coffe: ok, varje gång telia försöker uppdatera på distans, slutar det med att jag får byta ut mitt
<Coffe> einand, ok
<Coffe> försöker sätta upp en ipv6 tunnel. men dom kräver att ping ska fungera.
<einand> jag hade gjort vad som helst för att byta mitt, men går tyvär inte
<Coffe> einand,  man kan ju välja sluta anv smart.. så får man deras andra dumma modem
<Kimmen> kan ni inte stoppa in ett vanligt ADSL modem? Eller har ni nån special anslutning eller VoIP/IPTV?
<einand> Coffe: kan inte, pga twilling abb på tvn
<Coffe> einand, owwwh
<einand> byter jag till deras dumma modem, kan jag bara använda en box
<Coffe> einand,  var de inte du som visste hur man kollade på tvn i vlc  ?
<einand> Coffe: japp
<einand> dom fria kanalerna
<Kimmen> det är ju bara en multicast adress, rätt enkelt att ansluta mot
<einand> Kimmen: jypp
<einand> gäller bar att ha listan på dom
<Coffe> men einand  tappar du inte massa bandbredd då ? om dom låser 2 tvströmmar  ?
<Coffe> tyvärr har inet mitt hus telia.. annars hade jag valt fiber..
<Coffe> men ni som bor i hus å så . kolla om ni kan
<Kimmen> man kan ju ha en smart switch och spegla trafiken eller köra med en hubb
<einand> nix, telia qos:ar inte då
<Kimmen> sen är det bara kolla vilken kanal som ligger var
<Coffe> einand, såg på deras sida dom gjort om qos lite
<Kimmen> har man egen router kan man ju qos:a själv
<Coffe> är trött på mitt tema på mina console fönster.. någon som har något tips ?
<einand> föresten, jag skall ju ringa telia
<einand> vet iaf, om man kör telias dumma modem med switch
<einand> helt utan annan utrusnting än två dekodrar fungerar bara en av dom åt gången
<bamsefar> SÃ¥pass
<bamsefar> Barre: Vad ska cisco göra för något coolt för FC nu då?
<einand> har inte comhem börjat med ip-tv nu med?
<Barre> bamsefar: lite FCoE uppdatering bara..
<bamsefar> Barre: Jaha, så hur många gånger fick du höra nexus? :)
<einand> fattar inte varför alla säger att telia inte kör med ipv6
<einand> fungerar hur bra som helst för mig
<bamsefar> Jasså?
<einand> ja
<bamsefar> Har du native ipv6?
<einand> rätt säker på det
<bamsefar> Vad har du för ip-adress?
<einand> skall koppla in datorn direkt på modemet, så skall vi se
<einand> kör en router nu som bara lirar ipv4
<_Dreamer_> hejsan
<_Dreamer_> fortfarande problem med mysql
<_Dreamer_> vad gör jag åt detta?
<_Dreamer_> 110912 10:49:55  InnoDB: Operating system error number 13 in a file operation. InnoDB: The error means mysqld does not have the access rights to InnoDB: the directory. InnoDB: File name ./ibdata1 InnoDB: File operation call: 'create'. InnoDB: Cannot continue operation. 110912 10:50:25 [Note] Plugin 'FEDERATED' is disabled. ^G/usr/sbin/mysqld: Can't find file: './mysql/plugin.frm' (errno: 13)
<einand> brb
<l`emil> kör du mysql som rätt användare?
<bamsefar> Ser till att mysql-usern får skriva i mysql-datadir
<_Dreamer_> den funkade här innan iaf
<l`emil> ja men dåså
<_Dreamer_> vet inte hur man gör
<l`emil> då är det nog inget problem
<_Dreamer_> jag kan inte skriva i katalogen
<_Dreamer_> fast jag loggar in som sudo sh
<Coffe> _Dreamer, kör du sudo service mysql restart ?
<_Dreamer_> det fungerade fin fint i förrigår
<_Dreamer_> idag e den kaputt
<_Dreamer_> ja
<_Dreamer_> har gjort det flera gånger
<_Dreamer_> inklusive startat om datorn
<Coffe> testa sudo service apparmor teardown
<Coffe> å testa starta sen
<_Dreamer_> finns det inte något sätt att bli kvitt hela mysql installationen
<_Dreamer_> så att jag börjar om HELT från grunden?
<Coffe> apt-get remove --purge mysql
<_Dreamer_> fungerar inte
<_Dreamer_> den tar inte bort så att man kan konfigurera om
<Coffe> ok
<Coffe> efter det.
<Coffe> dpkg-reconfigure mysql
<_Dreamer_> det är något konstigt med den
<_Dreamer_> kan inte restarta
<_Dreamer_> bara om jag stoppar den startar om datorn och sen startar
<Coffe> kolla rättigheterna på filerna i /var/lib/mysql
<einand> ok, jag hade vist fel, är tydligen bara på företags abb. dom har ipv6
<_Dreamer_> det är ett kryss på mappen
<_Dreamer_> ett stort vitt
<Coffe> ok?
<einand> bamsefar: 11:18:14 < einand> ok, jag hade vist fel, är tydligen bara på företags abb. dom har ipv6
<_Dreamer_> owner mysql
<_Dreamer_> står det
<_Dreamer_> det är fel
<_Dreamer_> väl?
<_Dreamer_> ska det inte vara jag?
<Coffe> det är rätt
<bamsefar> einand: :)
<einand> bamsefar: har företags abb på mitt 3g, därför jag förväxla det
<bamsefar> Aha
<Coffe> _Dreamer,  vad står det i syslog när du försöker restarta mysql
<bamsefar> Men får du v6 på 3g?
<_Dreamer_> skulle jag förts dpkg remove --purge mysql_server
<_Dreamer_> och sen installera och reconf
<_Dreamer_> ?
<Coffe> _Dreamer,  vi försöker laga det du har nu
<einand> bamsefar: japp
<_Dreamer_> eller efter att jag purgat?
<Coffe> men jag har snart möte
<bamsefar> einand: Cool
<einand> bamsefar: iaf, kan jag surfa till ipv6.google.com och ipv6.myip.dk
<_Dreamer_> okej
<_Dreamer_> såg du error loggen?
<bamsefar> einand: Ok, vad får du för ip då?
<einand> urk, måste jag hitta modemet med
<Coffe> _Dreamer,  nej. testa starta om igen
<_Dreamer_> finns inget som heter
<_Dreamer_> dpkg -reconfigure
<Coffe> sudo dpkg-reco*tab*
<Coffe> einand, jag ska ringa klaga.. för nu kan jag inte då köra ipv6 på grund av  detta.
<einand> Coffe: prova, tror inte du kommer någon vart dock
<_Dreamer_> dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server?
<Coffe> einand, precis
<_Dreamer_> och sen starta om?
<Coffe> _Dreamer, ja, brb möta
<Coffe> möte
<Coffe> behöver inte starta om
<einand> hur felanmäller man "mina sidor"
<_Dreamer_> bara servern?
<einand> hos telia
<einand> står bara allt annat
<einand> telia har ju totalt fuckat upp vad jag heter
<einand> Från och med den 12 september kommer vi inte skicka ut fakturor för bredband där beloppet understiger 100 kronor inklusive moms. Istället kommer vi samla ofakturerade belopp och skicka faktura när beloppet uppgår till minst 100 kronor.
<einand> sedan nrä har telia ett bredbands att under 100kr?
<antii> haha
<antii> 1000kr ;)
<_Dreamer_> ska jag som användare och ägare av en mysql server ha nekad åtkomst till /var/lib/run/mysqld?
<_Dreamer_> jag menade /var/run/mysqld
<_Dreamer_> och om jag inte har det kan det skapa problem?
<einand> ja det skall du
<einand> du kör väl mysql som egen användre?
<_Dreamer_> ha nekad åtkomst?
<_Dreamer_> ja
<einand> den användaren kan du inte logga in som
<_Dreamer_> okej, min mysql funkade alldeles utmärkt i förrigår men idag är den kaputt
<einand> vad säger logfilen då?
<_Dreamer_> 110912 10:49:55  InnoDB: Operating system error number 13 in a file operation. InnoDB: The error means mysqld does not have the access rights to InnoDB: the directory. InnoDB: File name ./ibdata1 InnoDB: File operation call: 'create'. InnoDB: Cannot continue operation. 110912 10:50:25 [Note] Plugin 'FEDERATED' is disabled. ^G/usr/sbin/mysqld: Can't find file: './mysql/plugin.frm' (errno: 13)
<_Dreamer_> det lustiga är att jag inte har rört ett skit
<einand> något måste ju hänt iaf
<_Dreamer_> hur städar jag upp och kastar bort precis allt som har med mysql att göra?
<_Dreamer_> ja nån gång sa den att jag kanske har en server som redan kör nånstans
<_Dreamer_> men jag har stängt ner alla mina andra servrar
<_Dreamer_> så det kan den inte klaga på nu iaf
<Coffe> _Dreamer,  kolla rättigheterna på den filen
<_Dreamer_> http://stuffthatspins.com/2011/01/08/ubuntu-10-x-completely-remove-and-clean-mysql-installation/
<_Dreamer_> det funkade
<_Dreamer_> eller ja
<_Dreamer_> som ominstallation
<_Dreamer_> om servern funkar vet jag inte än
<_Dreamer_> ^
<_Dreamer_> så jag fixade det
<_Dreamer_> tack för engagemanget dock
<_Dreamer_> :)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<_Dreamer_> hur kan jag se alla tabeller i databasen?
<_Dreamer_> va det inte show * tables from db?
<l`emil> show tables;
<l`emil> eller show database.tables;
<l`emil> vad snäll jag är och hjälper dig när ditt google inte fungerar
<phnom> !kaka l`emil
<ubot2`> Factoid 'kaka l`emil' not found
<phnom> :(
<l`emil> du måste ha en | med
<phnom> blir det inte priv då? Eller var det > ?
<whomee> nu jäklar drog Markslap förbi mig
<_Dreamer_> HAAAAAAAAH
<phnom> !kaka | l`emil
<ubot2`> l`emil: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<_Dreamer_> min dator hade en annan ip
<_Dreamer_> kanske därför mysql faila
<l`emil> mysql ska väl starta och komma åt sina filer oavsett vilken dator du sitter på?
<_Dreamer_> värddatorn bytte namn
<Markslap> whomee: yay
<_Dreamer_> jag hade satt bind på adressen
<_Dreamer_> kanske därför den fucka
<Markslap> whomee: har väntat på att den skulle uppdaterats.
<_Dreamer_> men sen å andra sidan så kommentera jag bort den
<_Dreamer_> så jag vettefan
<whomee> Markslap: tror att sambon har stängt av mitt ps3 där hemma dock!
<whomee> Markslap: eller så kommer dessa WU jag arbetar med nu generera en hel del
<Markslap> :>
<l`emil> Gott med mat i magen! men mer hungrig! groooawl
<amelia> Philip5!
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<amelia> Philip5: hur är läget?
<Philip5> amelia: bara bra. sitter och går igenom mailskörd om en del strul som jag hamnat mitt i
<Philip5> som tur är så är det inte mitt fel :)
<amelia> Philip5: hehe, alltid något iaf.
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> fast jag får väl lite skäll helt oförtjänt
<amelia> det måste ju ha någon att skälla på.
<amelia> själv har jag inte så mycket att göra.. ska gå och titta på lite datans sen.
<Philip5> du kan ju installera en ubuntu-server bara för att det är så kul och at du saknar det från ditt förra jobb ;P
<amelia> Philip5: haha, tror inte det va. :P
<amelia> haha, jag är nog rolig... pillade lite på forumet och inser att jag skrivit in att jag kör Windows som os. :P
<whomee> amelia: det är för att du faktiskt kör windows som os! förneka icke!
<amelia> whomee: min sambo har en windows-burk, räknas det?
<whomee> hmm japp om ni har ingått samboavtal :o
<amelia> det har vi inte.
<whomee> då gälls det inte :/
<amelia> då har jag ingen windows-maskin..
<whomee> ok då var korrigeringen korrekt!
<Coffe> ingen som har tips på snygga terminal färger att anv ?
<amelia> Coffe: vit bakgrund och svart text
<Coffe> amelia, loool
<amelia> Coffe: vadå? det kör jag.
<amelia> det är fett unix
<Philip5> amelia: skönt att du skrev sambo och inget nick så det inte highlightas i onödan i samband med sådana påhopp att hänga ut honom :D
<amelia> Philip5: haha, hans fel att han vill ha en sån dator att spela på.
<l`emil> Barre: ping
<Philip5> amelia: då borde han också få skämmas offentligt i kanalen :D
<Philip5> stå vid skampålen
<amelia> Philip5: haha, fast jag leder ligan när det gäller antal properitära system. :P
<Philip5> fast de är väl unix-system iaf?!
<amelia> inte alla
<Philip5> äpplet?
<Coffe> amelia, ja . jag kör vitt på svart just nu , men jag tänkte något mer exotiskt.
<Philip5> os/2?
<amelia> Philip5: IBM och DEC grejjer
<Philip5> fast de är nästan förlåtna eftersom det är coola grejer
<amelia> Philip5: OS/400 och något diagnostik-operativsystem till min PDP-11
<Philip5> winsnooze är ju aldrig coolt
<Coffe> amelia,  det är helt ok att ha en spelkonsole med annat os :P
<amelia> Philip5: jag ar iofs en dator med dos på också
<amelia> Philip5: den är min och min stora kärlek.
<amelia> Philip5: den har jag ägt i 20 år iår. :D
<Philip5> jag gjorde mig av med min första 386a i våras
<Philip5> det var separationsångest nästan att kasta den
<Philip5> det var en ibm
<amelia> varför gjorde du det?
<amelia> jag hämtade upp min 286:a från mina föräldrars förråd här i somras.
<amelia> första gången jag lyckades åka bil mellan skåne och sthlm sen jag flyttade för 5 år sedan.
<Philip5> den stod bara i källarn och skräpade av nostalgiska skäl
<Philip5> längst in i ett förråd
<Barre> l`emil: pong
<l`emil> Barre: hur lägger jag till /dev/sdd som spare till min /dev/md0 raid1 ?
<l`emil> (and i am to lazy to google it)
<Barre> l`emil: hela disken, eller skall det vara en partition?
<Barre> l`emil: hur som helst, det gör du med --add kommandot. du lägger till disken till md0 helt enkelt, eftesom md0 är en spegel (på vad jag antar två diskar) så kan den enbart ta personlighet spare
<l`emil> Barre: jag antar hela disken?
<l`emil> alla tre diskarna är på 1TB
<Barre> l`emil: hur är md0 uppgyggd?
<Barre> l`emil:  cat /proc/mdstat
<l`emil> md0 : active raid1 sdc1[0] sda1[1] 976760768 blocks [2/2] [UU]
<l`emil> ajuste, det kanske är två logiska volymer som är raidade
<l`emil> eller nee
<Barre> l`emil: du har du byggt md0 på partitioner, så jag skulle även göra en partitino på sdd så att du lägger till sdd1 som spare
<l`emil> jag har inte byggt alls, det är ubuntu alternate cd som har byggt. :)
<Barre> l`emil: så kommandot borde vara: mdasm --add /dev/md0 /dev/sdd1
<Barre> s/asm/adm/
<l`emil> gott.
<l`emil> måste tydligen reboota eftersom kerneln använder gamla infon bla bla
<l`emil> nej nu gick det
<ePax> 0_o
<l`emil> Barre: mdadm: /dev/sdd1 not large enough to join array
<Barre> l`emil: partprobe
<Barre> l`emil: det betyder att sdd1 inte är tillräckligt stor att gå med i den arrayen ;)
<l`emil> men måste skilja några bytes på sin höjd.
<l`emil> 1000204886016 bytes vs 1000203804160 bytes
<l`emil> osis
<Barre> doh!
<l`emil> men då har jag ju 1tb hårddisk jag inte vet vad jag ska göra av. grrr!
<l`emil> aja reboot into windows
<jAERV> Tjena grappar :)
<jAERV> Installerade ubuntu igår, det första jag fastnade i var att skrivbordet visas på min "sekundära" skärm och inte på min "primära" där jag vill ha den, trots att jag angav den som "standard" osv
<jAERV> Förslag?
<l`emil> jAERV: skärminställningar låter dig väl rodda runt lite?
<jAERV> Jo, det var ju där jag knappade mig in först
<jAERV> Men den vägrar att switcha
<jAERV> slutade med att jag stängde av den ena skärmen och tvingade skrivbordet på den störra
<jAERV> större*
<Silasle> jAERV: Vad har du för grafikkort? Nvidia/ati?
<jAERV> nvidia
<Silasle> Nånstans i den kontrollpanel ska det gå att ställa in
<jAERV> Aha, får ladda ner den då
<jAERV> gjorde i stort sett ingenting efter att ubuntu var färdiginstallerat
<jAERV> Ska pilla lite mer med det när jag slutat jobbet.. Blev så förskräckt när allt var nytt och främmande så jag hoppade snabbt tillbaka till "trygga" windows :b
<swedala> trygga windows :D
<jAERV> :>
<swedala> släpp aldrig taget om mammas kjol :P
<jAERV> Så hoppade man in i en guide angående terminalen, där man efter del 1/del 2 lärt sig visa filer i en mapp och flytta runt dessa
<jAERV> då kände jag bara vilket jobb jag hade framför mig innan man hanterar det någorlunda
<Silasle> jAERV: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4997718/snapshot1.png Där har jag för mig att man ska kunna ställa in det. Men min andra skärm gick sönder så har glömt bort det ;)
<jAERV> Ah perfekt, sparar den bilden tills jag kommer hem så ska jag kika på det :)
<jAERV> tack
<Silasle> Och fransmännen spränger kärnkraft :o
<Silasle> Vad snygg kde's volymkontroll var :)
<l`emil> Silasle: kde är ju det. skönhet men inte så mycket funktion. :D
<Silasle> l`emil: Installerade det igår. Tänkte att det ju inte skadar att testa en gång till :D
<itmannen> Plats nummer 10. man får ju skämmas :(
<Markslap> jag klättrade lite under natten.
<itmannen> Nu har jag iaf installerat en 11.04 64-bits med Gnome3. Min grubmeny börjar se ut som en roman :)
 * Silasle startar folding för att inte behöva skämmas ;)
<itmannen> Silasle,  Jag kan skämmas för oss bägge :D
<Silasle> Hehe, men jag är ändå rätt stolt över att liga på en niondeplats med bara 7 timmars jobb :p
<Silasle> 5 timmar av dem har laddats upp, nästa jobb är färdigt om knappt två timmar
<itmannen> Silasle,  Jag har inte kunnat folda något idag pga installationer
<itmannen> Silasle,  Jo då det är bra jobbat :)
<itmannen> för se nu om det blir lite bättre fart med 64-bitars
<Silasle> Grafikkort blir det bättre fart med ;)
<itmannen> Silasle,  Jo jag vet. med GPU. Jag får hem ett nytt nu i veckan :)
<Silasle> :D
<itmannen> Silasle,  Är det krig så är det :)
<Silasle> Är det inte lite onödigt att köpa ett grafikkort för folding? :p
<itmannen> Silasle,  Ja det är nog inte bara för folding som jag köper det för att vara uppriktig :)
<Silasle> Bra  ;)
<itmannen> Silasle,  I det nya så finns det b.la HDMI-utgång
<HeMan> hu vad jobbigt med alla smilies!
<Silasle> Nu kan du köra folding på tv'n... Jippie! Eller?
<itmannen> Silasle,  Nja. Det vet jag inte. men kan iaf se film med en bra utgång. tror jag
<whomee> jag kör redan folding på tvn
<Silasle> Äh, får fixa så att kontrollern till chassiefläkten kommer utanför chassiet nu ;) Hörs om några minuter...
<itmannen> Nu förstår jag inte. Köra folding på en TV ?
<whomee> itmannen: kör folding på mitt ps3 med
<Silasle> itmannen: Ja, utnyttja alla resurser, tv'n har nog också ett grafikkort ;)
<itmannen> Silasle,  Tyvärr så begriper jag inte hur du menar att kunna köra folding via en TV
<itmannen> whomee,  Är inte ps3 för spel ?
<Silasle> itmannen: Vi skojar bara. Meningen var att du skulle kunna se din terminal på din tv. Eller något sådant
<Silasle> itmannen: PS3 klarar av att köra linux
<itmannen> Silasle,  Hm. Fy er att lura en ålderman :D
<itmannen> Mao så kan man med en ps3 köra linux och använda en TV som bildskärm ?
<amelia> det går.
<itmannen> amelia, Ok. Inte för jag har några tankar på att göra det iof
<amelia> hehe, inte jag heller.
<amelia> mitt ps3 är bra som det är till det det är till för..
<amelia> fast om någon skulle vilja ge mig ett par ps3:or kan jag nog offra mig och bygga något klustrigt av dem.
<itmannen> amelia,  Jag spelar aldrig spel. SÃ¥ nyttan av en ps3 torde vara obefintlig
<ePax> EEE Box funkar super bra
<itmannen> ePax,  Och det är vaddå ?
<amelia> itmannen: jag spelar väldigt lite, men kul när man har lite kompisar över att spela lite rockband.
<ePax> itmannen, HTPC
<amelia> vi har förövrigt tre gånger så många rockband/guitarhero som andra spel. :P
<itmannen> amelia,  Hm. Kompisar. vad är det för nymodigheter ?
<ePax> Kopplad till TVn med suse och xbmc...
<ePax> Wunderbart :D
<itmannen> ePax,  tack. och det tror du jag blev klokare av ? :D
<ePax> itmannen, mini dator (stationär) atom dual core 64 bit... mini mini mini mini mini mini burk som knappt hörs :D
<itmannen> ePax,  Aha. ja det verkar ju ganska trevligt att den är lite och tyst
<whomee> itmannen: standford har släppt klient för ps3 med
<amelia> itmannen: jag har faktiskt sånna. tro det eller ej.
<ePax> itmannen, http://gdgt.com/asus/eee/box/eb1501p/
<itmannen> whomee, Det var som rackarn
<itmannen> amelia,  Att du har det tror jag säkert. Jag tycker mest dom är till besvär och förstör dyrbar datortid vid sitt kaffedrickande
<itmannen> ePax,  Väldigt snygg sak
<amelia> itmannen: tja, jag tycker mina kompisar är väldigt praktiska genom att de kan andra saker om data som jag inte kan så vi kan lära varandra alt. lära oss saker ihop.
<Silasle> Jetmotorläge på fläkten, check, folding igång, check ;)
<itmannen> amelia,  Trevligare om man samarbetar via nätet. Det går mindre fika då :)
<amelia> itmannen: äschans då, då har du missat det roliga med att sitta och dricka kaffe och prata om helt vansinniga saker man kan göra.
<ePax> itmannen, Snygg, praktiskt, kommer med fjärrkontroll med... fast lirc 5uger
<itmannen> ePax,  lirc ?
<ePax> fjärrkontroll drivrutiner för linux
<itmannen> ePax,  Aha. Så dom är dåliga ?
<ePax> Japp... men men man får hitta på andra alternativ
<itmannen> amelia,  Jo jag brukade göra det för några år sen men en kamrat. men han flyttade så nu har jag ingen likasinnad här
<Kimmen> jag tycker det inte är nåt fel med lirc, funkar klockers med min hw
<amelia> itmannen: då kan jag förstå att det är lite tråkigt.
<itmannen> amelia,  Ska hålla en kurs i grunderna i Ubuntu snart. Så då kanske det blir någon som får samma intresse
<itmannen> Nu måste ni försöka klara er utan mig ett tag. Måste iväg på ett support-uppdrag
<amelia> itmannen: vad är det för kurs?
<itmannen> amelia,  En kurs som jag ska hålla i dom grundläggande grejorna för att börja med Ubuntu
<ePax> Kimmen, Vad lör du för os?
<ePax> kör*
<Barre> win 13
<amelia> Barre!
<amelia> Barre: jag ser dig!!!!
<Barre> doh!!!
<Barre> jag som försökte gömma mig... :P
<amelia> :P
<Barre> jag är så förbenat trött idag, så jag snor en gäspning från dig amelia
<Barre> *gäsp*
<amelia> Barre: jag pratade med en kollega till dig igår.
<amelia> Barre: i USA, han skriver firmwares till diskar. :P
<Barre> amelia: hahahahaha...
<Coffe> amelia, tyst.. du gör barre blöt :P
<amelia> värsta haxx snubben..
<Barre> amelia: inte en direkt kollega till mig, men inderekt kanske
<Barre> fast rättstavat då ...
<amelia> han hade jobbat på IBM i 18 år och jobbar med SLIC (mellanlagret mellan hårdvara och OS i AS/400 och även BlueGene/L
<amelia> hur coolt är inte det lixom?!
<Barre> hahahah..
<amelia> jag blev ju alldeles till mig. :P
<Barre> du går igång på så konstiga saker
<amelia> tänk om man var så lyckligt lottad att man kunde sitta och berätta sånna historier på IRC om 30 år..
<amelia> Barre: ska du säga mr. storage. :P
<HeMan> hmm, jag funtar på vad det coolaste jag gjort är?
<Barre> amelia: men storage är ju allt.. sen kan man gilla periferiutrusting som exempelvis, datorer, nätverk, os, datorprogram, etc.. de är ju bara bärare av data...
<Barre> storage \o/
<HeMan> jo det mesta kokar ner till att man måste ha en redundant storage-lösning
<Barre> Coffe: faktiskt.. jag blev lite blöt.. kissade lite O.o
<Markslap> Torkar du ente efter dig?
<Barre> han inte av med brallorna jue
<Markslap> Dags för vuxenblöja?
<Markslap> :D
<HeMan> Pampers Fyllo, 85 - 120 kg
<Markslap> :D
<Barre> hehe
<amelia> Barre: hehe
<amelia> nu ska jag ge upp för idag. gör ingen nytta här ändå.
<Coffe> Barre,  förstår
<HeMan> Barre: fel märke kanske, men har du koll på EMC's VNX-nas?
<whomee> om jag har en fil, låt säga /var/log/blabla och vill ha den syncad med /mnt/archive/blabla.current, alltså så vid varje förändring som görs på /var/log/blabla så ska /mnt/archive/blabla.current uppdateras automagiskt. Vad blir bästaste sättet att göra detta på?
<Silasle> Skapa en länk?
<HeMan> whomee: kolla om du inte kan använda inotify och nått verktyg runt det
<HeMan> whomee: typ lsyncd
<HeMan> whomee: jag har dock aldrig testat det
<whomee> HeMan: ok ska kika på de
<Namratiug> hey
<Namratiug> ngn inne?
<Silasle> 104 pers :)
<Namratiug> nice ngn som kan hjälpa mig med andra skärm??+
<Silasle> Var det dig jag skrev till förut?
<Namratiug> mkt möjligt...
<Namratiug> men min andra skärm funkar itne
<Namratiug> inte
<Silasle> Om nvidias kontrollpanel?
<Namratiug> mm de kan de ha varit
<Silasle> Ok
<Namratiug> jag har varit här mkt nu på sistone
<Silasle> Har du installerat drivrutiner?
<Namratiug> men min skärm upptäcks inte
<Namratiug> hmm de tror jag inte
<Silasle> Additional drivers heter programmet där man gör det
<Namratiug> okej
<Namratiug> ska man ladda ner Additional drivers
<Silasle> Nej
<Silasle> Det borde redan finnas. Testa att starta det
<Namratiug> hitta inte additional drivers :P
<l`emil> hårdvarudrivrutiner
<Silasle> Skriv in jockey-gtk i terminalen
<phnom> System -> Administration
<Namratiug> mm jag har startat de men den hittar inte
<Silasle> Hittar den inga drivrutiner att installera?
<phnom> Namratiug: Vad har du för grafikkort?
<Namratiug> nvidia 9600 mGt eller ngt sådant
<Namratiug> kommer inte ihåg
<Namratiug> vad de heter
<Silasle> Ska se ut ungefär såhär om den hittar något: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4997718/snapshot2.png
<Namratiug> mm de ser ut så
<Silasle> Ligger det något i den övre rutan?
<Namratiug> nae asså jag har bara två stycken Accelererad grafikdrivrutin NVIDIA (version 173) och ngt mer
<Silasle> Mjo, det låter ju bra
<Silasle> Vad heter den andra?
<Namratiug> Accerarad grafikdrivrutin för NVIDIA (version current) [Rekommenderad]
<Silasle> Installera den
<Silasle> Den knappen som det stod Remove på i min screenshot borde det stå typ Activate eller Install på.
<Namratiug> står att de inte är trusted source
<Silasle> Mystiskt
<Barre> HeMan: lite... men jag kan väl inte direkt påstå att mina åsikter är de mest objektiva när det kommer till den skiten ;)
<Silasle> Men testa om du kan fortsätta ändå
<Namratiug> nae men de går itne
<Silasle> Som sagt, skumt. Den ska bara installera utan att tjafsa
<Namratiug> mm vet itne men de ee konstigt
<Namratiug> och mitt externa tangenbord funkar
<Namratiug> inte
<Silasle> Trådlöst?
<Namratiug> mm
<Silasle> Tja, jag är inte förvånad ;) Men jag har haft mer problem med en trådlös mus
<Namratiug> okej
<Namratiug> aja
<Namratiug> mm
<Silasle> 99% på F@H :)
<realubot> Då är man med Unity då i.a.f.
<Silasle> realubot: En sorglig dag? Eller starten på en ny ljus tid? :p
<realubot> Silasle: Tja. Unity är helt ok faktiskt. Det var segt som tusan innan jag bytte drivrutin till grafikkortet. Nu går det att använda i.a.f.
<CasperN> är det något speciellt du gillar med unity då realubot?
<realubot> Och minskar man ner storleken på ikonerna i Launchern till lägsta så ser inte Launchern ut som något man har köpt på BR Leksaker längre heller.
<realubot> Den ser helt ok ut när man krymper ner ikonerna.
<Silasle> Om de fixar buggarna från 11.04 i 11.10 och jobbar på lite i övrigt så kan det bli helt ok
<realubot> Silasle: Det finns egentligen bara en sak som jag riktigt gillar och det är Globalbar som jag tycker är väldigt praktisk.
<realubot> Dessutom får Unity ett plus för att dom bara har en panel och utnyttjar bredden på skärmen istället för att ha två vågräta paneler.
<realubot> Annars vet jag inte. Launcherns funktion hade man redan i Gnome 2 med Keyboard Shortcuts och Gnome Do.
<Silasle> Gör att det känns ännu mer som ett netbook/tablet-system ;)
<realubot> Ja. Det är kanske det som är tanken. Att det ska fungera på fler devices.
<realubot> Tablets och netbooks.
<realubot> Och det kanske det gör också.
<CasperN> dvs inget att ha på min stationära längre
<CasperN> känns det som också
<Silasle> Ja, känns lite dumt att köra det på en 20" skärm...
<realubot> Nja, det duger ju på en 20" också.
<Silasle> Hur lång tid tar det innan poängen dycker upp på F@H?
<realubot> Det är ju bara att minska ner storleken på ikonerna i Laucherns till minsta storleken. Dessutom så har jag ställt in så Launchern syns hela tiden så slipper jag att den fladdrar fram och tillbaka i vänsterkanten.
<Silasle> realubot: Ska nog testa att fixa lite med launchern senare
<realubot> Silasle: Du ändrar inställningar för Launchern i conpizconfig-settings-manager
<realubot> Där finns inställningarna jag pratar om.
<Silasle> Det visste jag faktiskt, men har inte orkat hittills...
<realubot> http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/6823/201109121817081920x1080.png
<Silasle> Ser lite mer vettigt ut ;)
<realubot> http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/7039/201109121823531920x1080.png
<realubot> Tja. Den tilingen duger väl...
<CasperN> duktig på att sno pixlar i kanterna iaf
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Jag hade gärna sluppit titlebarerna också.
<CasperN> ja tanken är väl att aktiva fönstret ska ha titelbaren i panelen
<madbear> säg det till alla jag är på väg upp i folding@home listan nu realubot
<realubot> Det sämsta är nog att det är så omständigt att växla mellan fönstren med Alt+Tab. Finns det inte någon funktion i Compiz för att flytta fokus medurs/moturs när man har flera fönster i tiling?
<realubot> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<realubot> madbear: Ja. Men du ligger lååånt efter ännu. :)
<realubot> *lååångt
<madbear> realubot: jopp och sen så har jag tydligen 32bit på min andra burk
<madbear> hmm,... då kanske jag kan köra 2 klienter samtidigt?
<madbear> :DDDDDDDDDDDD
<realubot> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=54741
<realubot> Om ni har missat Ubuntu Sveriges Folding-team.
<madbear> :P
<realubot> madbear: Inte på samma dator va?
<realubot> madbear: Då är det nog bättre du kör multi
<madbear> realubot: jo men jag kan ju inte köra flera kärnor på 32 rajt
<realubot> core
<realubot> madbear: Tror inte det nej.
<madbear> och den har typ 2!
<realubot> madbear: Det står i Foldings installationsguide att multicore kräver 64 bits.
<madbear> mm realubot jag kör med dom på nätterna på den andra här
<madbear> för liksom... den spränger öronen annars
<realubot> madbear: Jag misstänker att du kanske får ställa in olika machine id i inställningarna för klienten då. Jag vet inte säkert hur man kör två klienter på samma dator.
<madbear> realubot: det borde väl bara vara att köra igång dreten?
<realubot> madbear: Jag har också problem med att jag inte vill ha fläktljudet igång jämt.
<realubot> madbear: Jag vet inte. Du får testa. Jag har läst något om att man ska sätta olika machine id men jag vet inte. Det kanske var i något annat sammanhang.
<madbear> men jag ska inte
<madbear> den får stå å mala på en
<realubot> Allt är bättre än inget.
<Silasle> Mitt senaste WU har fortfarande inte kommit :(
<Silasle> Opps, råkade ju skriva i fel namn på foldingen :o
<l`emil> haha
<Silasle> Inte kul  :@
<madbear> l`emil: hur mycket datorkraft lägger du på att folda då!
<madbear> l`emil: hur ser schemat för davlp ut då?
<madbear> jag har börjat med python som du älskar,, hatart här
<madbear> testar panda3d och det är meningen att man då ska koda i python...
<l`emil> madbear: nästan inget alls. ett sketet gammal grafikkort
<l`emil> madbear: inget bestämt alls ännu
<Peyam> Alla säg Yeeeeeeeeeeeeooooooooooooooo
<coobra> full eller
<Peyam> Nejjjjjjjj
<Peyam> Ubuntu-full ja
<Peyam> så vad händer?
<Peyam> E det bästis dagen idag?
<l`emil> japp
<l`emil> idag är det bästisdagen minsan
<phnom> Det är ju synd att min labb inte vill vara bästis med mig :(
<l`emil> vad labbar du för något?
<sakjur> bästisdagen? någon najs officiell grej eller ploj?
<phnom> Optimeringar i kompilatorer
<l`emil> spännande
<l`emil> det är sånt folk som du som borde komma nörda med oss på lördag. ;)
<phnom> Vad händer på lördag?
<l`emil> nej vi är ett gäng som träffas typ en gång i månaden och programmerar.
<phnom> Ah, nice
<Peyam> en skola i v.rås ger ut macbook till sina elever
<Peyam> vf?
<andol> Peyam: Ja?
<Peyam> ja vad e meningen att spendera stora pengar på sånt
<Peyam> ska det höja elevernas prestation lr?
<Silasle> Det gör MTU-gymnasiet med
<CasperN> idioter som styr, finns ingen mening med det
<andol> Peyam: Är det verkligen så stora pengar, med tanke på att det rör sig om tre års tid, liksom alla andra kostnader?
<Silasle> Nä, MTU är rätt konstigt, de sysslar nästan bara med design
<CasperN> finns det någon statestik som bevisar att barn och ungdommar lär sig bättre när de får egna bärbara datorer?
<CasperN> statistik*
<Peyam> andol:  Ja det är det. Det är så jävla onödigt när man kan köpa andra datorer elelr användar sig av datorsalar istället. vad hände med gamla papper och penna systemet? det var riktigt pluggande. nu är det bara MSN och facebook och counter strike som gäller
<Silasle> Bärbara datorer tycker jag är rätt bra, men inte att slösa pengar på macbooks :p
<CasperN> tycker att alla rapporter tyder på sämre betyg för varje år som går
<gusnan> Kan vara ett enkelt sätt att få elever att söka en utbildning - "Du får en Mac!" Vilken gymnasieelev tycker inte det är bra?
<Silasle> gusnan: Jag ;)
<CasperN> justeja, skolor är ju vinstdrivande idag
<andol> Peyam: Tja, tror du datorsalar är gratis då, med extra lokalkostander och så?
<Peyam> gusnan: Men är det bra? istället för att man ska satsa på själva utbildningen istället för datorer och ...
<Peyam> Andol: jag tkr att det e betydligt billigare än så många bärbara datorer varje år.
<Peyam> dessutom så spenderar man mer tid på pluggandet..
<gusnan> Peyam, Har utbildningen inga sökande får den knappast några pengar.
<Peyam> andol: tkr du verkligen att det e bra med så dyra bärbara datorer? eller är du allmänt emot kritik?
<Silasle> Datasalar ger alltid problem med att man måste boka, de är inte lediga och så vidare.
<andol> Peyam: Jag säger inte att det nödvändigtvis är en bra idé, jag håller bara inte med om att det skulle vara överdrivet stora pengar.
<Silasle> Och även kommunala skolor satsar ju på det
<CasperN> jag tycker iof inte det är fel på att elever har datorer, men det är i fel syfte just nu
<CasperN> det är inte tillräckligt engagerade lärare som ser till att eleverna verkligen gör det som de ska göra
<Peyam> Jag tkr elever blir bara bortskämda. ja visst bärbara datorer sparar på utrymme, man får jobba var man vill osv osv men pluggar man bättre?
<sakjur> Peyam: om v.rås är Västerås så är det många skolor som delar ut datorer - och nej.. man gör inget än..
<Silasle> CasperN: Det är ett större problem :)
<sakjur> det största problemet är nog att lärarna inte har lärt sig än..
<CasperN> hade varje skola t.ex kört med khan academy så lärare håller koll på att de verkligen räknar matte osv, då vore det motiverat att ge barnen datorer
<Peyam> sakjur:  varför skylla på lärarna?
<CasperN> som det är nu har ju elever knappt användning för egna datorer i studiesyfte
<sakjur> Peyam: därför att man garanterat inte kan lita på elever, men lärare bör man kunna lita på använda teknikeen
<CasperN> och lärare är lågutbildade och hatar sitt jobb
<Peyam> CasperN:  jag tkr att det är alldeles för mkt självstudier i Sverige. För mkt datorer. . Det borde finnas andra metoder än att skämma elever med dyra Mac datorer
<sakjur> typ..
<andol> CasperN: Hur definerar du lågutbildad?
<CasperN> gymnasieelever som gått klart gymnasiet själva
<CasperN> sånna finns det gott om
<Peyam> CasperN:  håller med dej . Det finns sådana gamla busschouförer. Min Konstruktions lärare på gymnasiet hade inge koll.
<Peyam> fan va sämst han va. äcklig snubbe
<andol> CasperN, Peyam: Jorå, förekommer säkert låg/outbildarer läre, men det är ju inte samma sak som att säga något kategoriskt om lärarkåren.
<CasperN> nej, men när träffade du en gymnasielärare som tyckte om sitt jobb då?
<Peyam> Jag ska berätta om min erfarenhet. Var lärarvikarie i Matte D. gick till klassrummet. Allt jag såg var e massor datorer. Allt de fick av mig räknar de med Wolframalpha.com
<CasperN> ^^
<Peyam> för tydligen så hade deras lärare sagt att det är Varför man räknar är viktigare än hur man räknar
<andol> CasperN: Jag känner gott om gymnasielärare som trivs med sitt jobb.
<CasperN> jag med, de har lång semester nämligen
<Peyam> Jag tkr det e fel o skylla på lärarna.
<andol> (Alltså det faktiska arbetet.)
<Silasle> Oftast är det viktigare med att lärarna är engagerade än att de har mycket utbildning. Vi hade tex en usel spanskalärare där knappt någon fick MVG. Medans i andra ämnen så satt nästan hela klassen med MVG i nian. Och det berodde inte bara på att vi var mer intresserade av ett ämne än av ett annat.
<CasperN> dåliga lärare finns det gott om, synd att det verkar vara så svårt att bli av med dem
<Peyam> Det har blivit en tradition i svenska skolor med för mkt självstudier och datorer osv osv.
<CasperN> vi försökte när jag gick i gymnasiet, vi var en klass på 30 pers med alla föräldrars underskrift för att avskeda en lärare
<CasperN> ändå behöll de läraren trots grova fel i undervisningen
<Peyam> Det kostar mkt för skolan och ge sparken till en lärare
<CasperN> rektorn kallade det hela för mobbning och hotade att anmälla elever
<Peyam> MER ÄN DATORERNA uppenbarligen
<CasperN> ja problemen med den läraren uppstod då den tidigare läraren sa upp sig pga att andra skolor erbjöd honom bättre betalt
<CasperN> kändes ju jättebra för oss elever just då
<Peyam> hmm vad va för fel på honom
<CasperN> han bad om för hög lön, nuvarnde arbetsgivaren gick inte med på det, så då sticker man ju såklart
<CasperN> synd om elevrna, det varnog den enda vettiga lärare jag hade under gymnasiet
<Peyam> vad var det för fel på läraren ni ville sparka ut
<CasperN> okunnig i ämnena
<Peyam> hmm
<CasperN> kunde inte lära ut, kom inte i tid till lektioner
<CasperN> tappade bort uppgifter och prov
<CasperN> raderade mappar med material som lämnats in från servern
<CasperN> och annat trevligt
<CasperN> allmänt otrevlig och blåst i skallen
<CasperN> andra lärare tyckte det också
<CasperN> men denna lärare hade någon hake på rektorn, för en bildlärare som den hamnade i bråk med fick nämligen sparken
<CasperN> tror det blev någon rättslig efterföljd där bildläraren vann, men då bad hon skolan dra åt...
<Silasle> Kanske är det svårare att hitta en Mattelärare än en bildlärare? ;)
<CasperN> svårt att hitta bra lärare iaf
<CasperN> klart det finns bra lärare, men tyvärr finns det skolor i vårt land med raka motsattsen
<CasperN> därför bör det ju granskas lite bättre, tycker jag iaf
<Silasle> Därför går man till en skola med så bra rykte att de får 5-10 sökande på varje tjänst :)
<CasperN> jo, precis, men det kanske är lättare i storstadsområden
<Silasle> Linköping!=storstad
<CasperN> sjunde störst i Sverige iaf
<Silasle> Nåja, större än medel kanske
<CasperN> och hur många val snackar vi om då?
<Silasle> Val?
<CasperN> mellan skolor
<Silasle> Rätt många
<CasperN> det behövs iof när man har 100k invånare
<Silasle> 18 totalt
<Silasle> 5 kommunala
<CasperN> ok, det är ju mer än de flesta samhällen i Sverige där det bara finns en kommunal gymnasieskola + lite småkrafs av div IT och idrottsgymnasium
<Silasle> Vi som bor en bit söder om linköping kan ju gå till vimmerby också ;)
<Silasle> CasperN: Var gick du?
<CasperN> Katedralskolan, Skara
<Silasle> Hehe, samma namn som min skola
<CasperN> säger inte att skolan behöver vara dålig, det var jättebra första året, men sen gick det snabbt utför i 2 år för skolan, iaf när jag gick där
<CasperN> de lyckades dessutom anställa en lärare som kom in med falsk lärarbehörighet
<CasperN> snubben hade förfalskat alla papper av en polare som var lärare
<Silasle> Ni verkar ju bara ha en skola
<CasperN> jupp
<Silasle> Då är det ju inte mycket att välja mellan :(
<CasperN> snubben åkte fast av polisen senare då han lagt upp en video på utube när han förstöre en kafeteria
<Silasle> Känns alltmer som om man har lyckats träffa rätt bra skolor ;) Även om vi hade en del konstiga typer i högstadiet...
<itmannen> Hemkommen från ett supportuppdrag. Gissa hur less jag är krånglande windows på en skala ?
<Silasle> 11 av 10?
<itmannen> Silasle,  Amen :)
<gusnan> itmannen, du är ju itmannen - du skall väl inte bli trött av sånt? ;)
<CasperN> itmannen: jobbar du men någon linux support då? :)
<CasperN> med*
<itmannen> gusnan,  Jo när det gäller windows blir jag det. Folk har ingen susning om vad dom installerar eller tar bort
<itmannen> CasperN,  Nope. Inget att tala om.
<CasperN> itmannen: du får ta efter dogbert lite :)
<itmannen> CasperN,  Dogbert ?
<CasperN> googla dogbert tech support
<itmannen> CasperN,  Ok. Skall bli
<itmannen> CasperN,  http://zohnerfamily.com/2007/08/02/dogberts-tech-support/
<CasperN> haha
<CasperN> passadne
<CasperN> passande*
<phnom> http://www.cracked.com/blog/6-reasons-guy-whos-fixing-your-computer-hates-you/ :P
<itmannen> CasperN,  Jo det är support på hög nivå
<itmannen> phnom,  :D Det var bra
<CasperN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFYUiddcbe8
<CasperN> bättre blir det knappt
<phnom> CasperN: :D
<paul_andrew> finns det live isos pa oneiric ute?
<spacebug-> paul_andrew: ja både daily live och beta 1
<l`emil> itmannen: nytt graffekort nu?
<spacebug-> paul_andrew: http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/   (beta 1)     och http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ (daily live)
<l`emil> !kaka | spacebug-
<ubot2`> spacebug-: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<spacebug-> taaaack ;)
<Markslap> Nu ligger man på 3e plats.
<l`emil> jag kör inte just nu. kanske dumt..
<Markslap> LÃ¥ngt kvar till Barre och Dalnix dock.
<l`emil> dalnix <3
<itmannen> l`emil,  Nä det kommer troligen på fredag
<itmannen> Markslap,  Dom måste ha hackat sidan
<l`emil> ja jag har hackat
<Markslap> :)
<paul_andrew> spacebug-: det tackar jag for :)
<itmannen> Rast vila en stund
<Barre> Markslap: men du kommer springa om mig inatt....
<Barre> l`emil: kolla wiki, har uppdaterat med ett flöde gällande tankar kring provisionering...
<Markslap> Barre: Kan hända.
<Markslap> Inte säkert.
<Barre> klart att det inte är säkert.. men mycket troligt ;)
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Hur länge har teamet kört?
<Nafallo> hrm
<spacebug-> joråsåatte..
<Haffe> En fisk.
<asdfowkw> anyone here
<asdfowkw> ?
<asdfowkw> någon här* ?
<Kurdistan> asdfowkw: yes.
<rogst> japp
<asdfowkw> tja
<asdfowkw> finns det något man kan göra så att man bara behöver trycka en gång för att skriva ^-tecknet
<asdfowkw> :p ?
<rogst> du kan nog mappa om nån knapp till det om du känner för det
<asdfowkw> btw
<asdfowkw> går det stänga av så man inte behöver skriva in lösenordet hela tiden ?
<datorn> Nej
<asdfowkw> o.O
<Silasle> Det skulle jag också vilja :)
<asdfowkw> måste ju gå att logga in som superuser :s ?
<Peyam> jo det e vad du gör ju
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  E du här
<realubot> Markslap: Står på sidan när teamet registrerades.
<realubot> Statistik-sidan.
<Peyam> Va hände med mathcne
<Peyam> såg ngn matchen
<Peyam> ?
<itmannen> Det är liksom det som är säkerheten i Ubuntu att man inte ska kunna göra saker hur som helst utan lösenord
<realubot> Markslap: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<einand> säkerheten i ubuntu är obefentlig
<Kurdistan> peppis: yes.
<Peyam> Kurdistan va händer
<realubot> Markslap: Eller det står det ju inte alls ser jag nu.
<realubot> einand: How come?
<realubot> einand: Tala om för oss på vilket sätt säkerheten i Ubuntu är obefintlig?
<realubot> itmannen: imageshack-uploader var ju inte så bra. Det var ju inte CLI. När man kör kommandot i Terminalen med en fil som tillägg så poppar ju ett fönster upp. :S
<einand> med (g)sudo
<realubot> gksudo?
<realubot> einand: På vilket sätt är det osäkert då?
<einand> hur som lätt att escalera sina behörigheter till root, om man har lite tolamod
<einand> tålamod
<einand> och då kan man bara installera sshd med en nyckelfil
<einand> hur många har kunskap om det
<einand> att se om någno gjort det
<realubot> einand: Nja, om du angriper användaren som skapas med systemet ja. Men om man skapar en ny användare med adduser så kommer den personen inte ha sudo-rättigheter som standard.
<einand> stämmer
<itmannen> realubot,  Ok. jag har inte hunnit testa det själv
<einand> men det gör du inte som default i ubuntu
<realubot> einand: Sant.
<Kurdistan> Peyam: bara bra. hur är det själv?
<einand> säkerhetstänket i ubuntu uppmuntrar till bakdörrar
<itmannen> Rätta mig om jag har fel. Men fullständigt root får du väl bara vid inloggning som root
<realubot> einand: Jo. Men vad är alternativet? Ett root-konto + ett användarkonto utan sudo?
<einand> låter väl vettigt
<spacebug-> så har slackware men ärligt talat så är det bättre med sudo för där loggas allt du gör
<spacebug-> inte om du loggar in som root
<einand> sudo och dess derrivat är allmän praxis dåligt
<realubot> einand: När GPs journalist skriver att Ubuntu är en störd nörd för att man måste ange lösenord för att ändra tidsinställningarna så skulle nog inte många vanliga användare uppskatta om man måste logga in som en root för att göra systemändringar.
<itmannen> Utan sudo finn redan som alternativ
<einand> realubot: får väl göra som i windows7
<einand> börja med att jobba med att issolera sessionen, så du inte kan bryta dig in i den
<einand> så kanske jag kan hålla med om att sudo är hyffsat ok
<realubot> einand: I Windows är man väl alltid administratör som standard?
<einand> realubot: jag sa windows 7
<realubot> Ok, där vet jag inte hur det är. Jag har för mig att man är administratör där också?
<itmannen> realubot,  Rätt. oaktat om det är XP eller W7
<einand> nix
<einand> Win7 är du aldrig admin
<einand> i
<spacebug-> kör som administratör finns i win7
<realubot> einand: Måste man logga in och ut då för att installera saker eller vad?
<spacebug-> samma sak som sudo
<itmannen> einand,  Nu är du ute och cyklar :)
<einand> japp, på samma sätt som sudo, skillnaden är att den är isolerad
<realubot> Vad menar du med "isolerad"?
<spacebug-> einand: du kan väl ställa in i sudo vad den ska ha rättighet att göra vid sudotillfället?
<einand> spacebug-: jag pratar om default
<spacebug-> för olika användare dessutom och olika kommandon mm
<spacebug-> ok
<realubot> spacebug-: Det går att ställa in ja. Men det är inget som är standard.
<einand> jag snackar om default inställningar i båda os
<realubot> Har en användare sudo-rättigheter så har den som standard rätt att göra rubbet.
<Peyam> Windows Vista =bäst
<einand> japp, och då har n trojan också det
<einand> en trojan kan, om du installerar uppdateringar eskalera sina rättigheter till root
<realubot> Mm.
<itmannen> Det enda som händer i W7 om du vill installera något är att du får en ruta "vill du fortsätta med högre behörighet
<Peyam> itmannen:  och vf e det fel?
<einand> itmannen: som är issolerad, till och med separata apier så du kan inte hocka in på den
<realubot> einand: Vad menar du med att Windows administratörskonto körs "isolerat"?
<itmannen> Peyam,  VF. Vad är det ?
<Peyam> varför
<Peyam> Du måste lära dig slang om du ska vara en Itman
<einand> när du välj att köra som administratör, så körs det i ett eget minne, med egna anrop så du kan inte från ett "icke" admin konto påverka utifrån
<einand> vilket går utmärkt i ubuntu
<einand> därför är det osäkerare
<itmannen> Peyam,  Vem har sagt att det är fel ? Men det skrevs om säkerheten. Det kallar jag inte isolerad säkerhet iaf
<Peyam> Windows vista e bäst
<itmannen> Peyam,  Nja jag håller mig till vedertagen Svenska
<einand> jag skulle nog vilja säga att linux har högre systemsäkerhet, men windows har högre säkerhet gentemot användren
<itmannen> Jisses Amaila
<Peyam> Jag kör med Londox och det bästa OS jag sett hittills. Man kan installera alla sorters program. windows, Linuxm Mac
<itmannen> einand,  Snick snack
<einand> itmannen: knappast
<itmannen> einand,  Du vet uppenbarligen inte vad du pratar om. Men spela roll. Tro vad du vill :)
<einand> itmannen: lol
<einand> ok, jag vet inte vad jag pratar om
<Peyam> vf ska ni altid debattera
<Peyam> kan ni bara inte diskutera och lära er av varandra ?
<itmannen> Peyam,  Det är det vi gör
<einand> Peyam: jag ser det bara från en objektivsynvinkel
<einand> jag är inte insnöad på vilket os som är bäst eller sämt, jag har bar läst på, och kodat för funktionerna
<Peyam> vad har du kodat?
<itmannen> einand,  Vilket OS tycker du är billagast för konsumenterna ?
<Peyam> det e windows
<einand> skrev en PoC för säkerhetspristerna i sudo
<Peyam> för mig
<Peyam> Windows får jag gratid och det passar bra till allt jag har
<einand> itmannen: beror på vem som är användaren, och tidigare erfarenheter, och mål med datorn
<itmannen> Peyam,  Och hur kan det vara billigaste ?
<Peyam> Jag betalar inte för min operativsystem
<itmannen> einand,  Det var inte svar på min fråga
<Peyam> och jag kan köra alla program som jag kör i skolan
<einand> itmannen: var ju ett väldigt bra svar
<einand> men ser man över en 3års period skulle jag vilja säga Windows
<itmannen> Peyam,  Så du har fria licenser från Herr Gates ?
<Peyam> Japp. Skolan betalar. Jag kan ladda ner från torrent också
<itmannen> einand,  Nope. Det var ett sätt att glida undan ett riktigt svar
<einand> itmannen: nej, beror helt på
<einand> men räknar man med alla faktorer skulle jag vilja säga windows
<einand> även för företag
<itmannen> Peyam,  Men då är det inte gratis. Skattsedeln betalar
<Peyam> Nej Windows är gratis för alla skolor
<Peyam> högskolor iaf
<einand> jo, MS brukar ge bort windows helt gratis, men office kostar röv
<Peyam> DEt finns openoffice. behöver inte installera linux
<einand> japp
<itmannen> Peyam,  Men snälla du. Du tror väl inte på vad du själv skriver ? Självklart så får skolan betala
<einand> eller Miketex
<Haffe> Jag fick ingen licens av windows.
<einand> itmannen: märks att du aldrig suttit med i en förhanldning
<Peyam> itmannen:  nej . MS ger bort win 7 gratis till högskolor
<einand> micrsoft ger bort windows helt gratis
<Peyam> även massor annar. upp till några tusent program MSDN konto har man ju
<einand> ihop om att studenterna skall köpa office, samt lära sig windows, så det blir det os dom kör när dom är färdiga
<itmannen> Peyam,  Inte en chans. På ett eller annat sätt så kostar det
<gusnan> Får man använda en student-licens när man har slutat plugga?
<einand> gusnan: japp
<Peyam> itmannen: Det ÄR gratis.
<Kurdistan> gäsp varför snackas det så mycket om windows här?
<realubot> Klart MS ger bort licenser till skolor e.t.c.
<Peyam> gusnan:  du får ladda ner och bränna på skiva så kan du använda den livet ut
<einand> MS ger bort liceserna 100% gratis
<einand> Peyam: kostar 130kr om du vill ha en skiva hemskickad
<realubot> Det hade ju varit vansinnigt av MS att ta fullpris för produkter som riktar sig till skolor.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Mycket bra fråga. Är nog en form av lobbingverksamhet
<Kurdistan> Peyam: det må vara gratis för studenter, men det är om man väljer specifika kurser som erbjuder detta.
<Peyam> einand: och det skulle vara gratis med Ubuuntu? klart att man ska betala för frakten och skivan osv
<einand> Peyam: absolut
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  Det har jag ingen aning.
<einand> Peyam: sa bara det, ifall du inte viste det
<Kurdistan> precis som itmannen påpekar är det inte gratis. det är bara ett sätt för windows att bibehålla sin makt.
<itmannen> Amen broder :)
<einand> Kurdistan: samtliga högskolestudenter får det gratis, inte kurspecifikt
<Kurdistan> det var exakt så windows gjorde när ryssland hota med att helt gå över till linux
<realubot> Det är helt meningslöst att använda Linux p.g.a. licensavgiften för Windows.
<Peyam> Kurdistan: Jag vinner på det. alla andra studenter vinner på. Makt eller inte. jag tkr det e bra
<einand> Microsoft ger bort Windows m.m. 100% gratis
<Kurdistan> då sprang bill gates och ballmer försökte marknadsföra windows billigt.
<einand> mot att studenterna lär sig windows, och för mig sig det i framtida företag
<einand> så, ja dom gör en förlust, som dom tjänar in mångdubbelt sedan
<Kurdistan> Peyam: jag vet inte varför alla studenter vinner på det.
<realubot> Och även när man köper en ny dator med Windows förinstallerat så är ju priset på operativsystemet högst överkomligt.
<itmannen> einand,  Om du har satt Windows på en pedistal. Vad gör du här ?
<realubot> Dock är det inte fritt.
<realubot> Det är det som är haken.
<einand> itmannen: nej, jag gillar både windows, och ubuntu
<einand> bara för jag sa att windowsh ar en fördel
<Kurdistan> vi som varken kör windows eller har en pc tycker nog windows är onödig operativsystem som tar plats.
<einand> så sätter jag det inte på pedistal
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  För du kör Solid edge och massor med andra program som bara funkar på Windows.
<einand> Bara för jag objektiv kan se både windows och linux nackdelar så sätter jag inte något av dessa os på pedistal
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  du kör inte Windows eftersom ditt jobb/din utbildning kräver inte det
<itmannen> einand,  Det har du tydligt och klöart srivit att Windows är det bästa för användaren
<einand> itmannen: har jag inte sagt
<einand> jag sa att windows var bättre på användarsäkerhet
<realubot> Jag tycker faktiskt också att Windows är bättre för en vanlig användare.
<Peyam> Nu blev det debatt igen. :S
<itmannen> einand,  Scrolla bakåt
<einand> itmannen: gjort
<einand> itmannen: tala gärna om vart jag sa det
<realubot> Jag skulle inte rekommendera Linux till en person som inte har möjlighet att få gratis support när det blir problem.
<einand> realubot: fast det skulle jag inte göra med windows heller
<itmannen> einand,  Du har skygglappar tydligen :)
<Kurdistan> Peyam: jag kör inga program som behöver windows. klarat mig bra så här långt.
<realubot> einand: Nej, men sannolikheten att någon i omgivningen har lite koll är större när det gäller Windows.
<einand> itmannen: snarare det jag inte har
<Peyam> Ni har väl glömt att vissa skolor kör varken Ubuntu eller windows. De betalar stora summor för macbook'er
<Peyam> Kurdistan: Det är bra :)
<einand> finns det någon skola som i stor skala kör linux?
<Peyam> Ja! Frågan är varför
<Peyam> Om ni skriker "linux är bäst blabla" tror ni ngn går och ladda ner det? Nej ni har fel.
<realubot> Windows har bättre stöd för USB-enheter (genom tillverkarnas drivrutiner), bättre stöd för populära datorspel, MS Office fungerar i Windows...
<einand> det är nästan utesludande varför windows är bäst, pga att tillverkarna lägger ner energin på drivrutiner där
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  Har du sett Svenska backgammon spel? Va töntiga de ser ut.
<realubot> Däremot så är Linux mer säkert för normalanvändaren då vanliga virus inte drabbar linuxanvändaren.
<Haffe> Peyam: Det känns lite som att du säger kontroversiella saker bara för att få uppmärksamhet.
<Haffe> Jag tror att det fungerar bättre om du bara säger att du vill snacka lite istället.
<einand> Haffe: när det gäller ubuntu är det nog till 100% bara pga att det är en mindre måltavla
<Kurdistan> realubot: jag behöver inte ms office, libreoffice fungerar minst lika bra om inte bättre i en del avseenden.
<einand> är precis lika lätt att få in ett virus i ubuntu och trolla upp det till root på både ubuntu och windows
<Peyam> Haffe:  Nej.Ni pratar om vanliga användare. Jag är en helt vanlig användare. Jag har aldrig kodat ngt skript varken för ubuntu elelr windows
<cptblood> osx är väl de bästa av två världar, även om jag allt som oftare använder windows å linux, i den ordningen
<Kurdistan> Peyam: jag spelar inte backgammon på nätet så ofta.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag behöver inte heller MS Office men jag vet många som vill ha MS Office och då blir det problem med Linux.
<Peyam> Haffe: jag tkr windows är bäst för en vanlig användare bara för att det e störst i marknaden och mkt hjälp och program finns
<Haffe> Peyam: Jag har inte pratat om något alls faktiskt.
<Haffe> Jag tska gå och lägga mig.
<cptblood> finns ganska mkt hjälp för *nix med, du behöver bara googlea
<einand> supporten tror jag är rätt så identisk, oavsätt om man kör linux eller windows så ber man en kompis om hjälp
<realubot> einand: Ok, men utbudet av virus till Ubuntu är inte lika stort som till Windows och dessutom minskar Ubuntus programförråd risken att systemet blir infekterat o.s.v. Det handlar ju inte bara om hur lätt systemet angrips utan om hur hotbilden ser ut i praktiken.
<Peyam> cptblood: Inte lika mkt som cptblood . Nu vet jag hur man tex kör Wamp för windows. Tar mig 3 timmar och lära mig hur man gör det på linux. för o undvika det håller jag mig till window. Men nu ska jag inte säga ngt mer jag e lite lika kunnig som resten av er
<einand> man kör inget, som man inte blivit rekoemnderar av någon man känner
<Haffe> Peyam: Jag är glad för din skull att du känner dig så nöjd med widnows.
<Haffe> windows.
<einand> realubot: programföreådet tror jag inte spelar någon som helst roll faktiskt
<Kurdistan> realubot: ja, det finns flera orsaker till varför de vill. typsnitt är ett av dem. fula windows gör det omöjligt för många. en del typsnitt kostar mer än office, men office har ju kontrakt med dem.
<Haffe> Världen mår bra av fler glada människor.
<Peyam> Haffe: Tack:)
<cptblood> klart det inte är lätt om man inte kan det :P
<cptblood> så är det väl med allt?
<Kurdistan> hatar som sagt microsoft. må dem floppa med windows 8, precis som vista.
<realubot> einand: Jo då. Då laddar inte folk ner och installerar vad som helst från nätet.
<cptblood> varför säga så Kurdistan?
<einand> realubot: räcker att besöka en websida för att få in skit
<realubot> einand: Inte om man använder NoScript.
<cptblood> jag är inte överförtjust i Apple å deras hårdvara, men fortfarande hatar jag dom inte, eller ens att det ska gå dåligt för dom
<Peyam> Linux och Ubuntu är lika säkra . Det e bara att ingen orkar hitta bugg och såtn i ubuntu för det e bara oinstressant.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  En flopp behöver vi nog inte tvivla på :)
<einand> realubot: noscript hjälper ju inte ett piss, om du kör flash och och pdf m.m. plugins
<cptblood> varför skulle det bli en flopp?
<realubot> Peyam: Klart det rapporteras buggar i Ubuntu.
<einand> Peyam: säkerheten i olika distrost skiljer sig åt, pga olika configuration. Jag skulle vilja säga ubuntu är en av de mest osäkra
<Peyam> realubot:  japp men folkär mer intresserade i windows och det hjälper windows att bli bättre. Hur mkt har ubuntu blitt bättre jämför med hur mkt windows har förbättrat sig?
<realubot> einand: Det kräver ju att det finns säkerhetshål i pdf-läsaren.
<Kurdistan> cptblood: :) får man inte ogilla microsoft?
<Peyam> det e bara en fråga som jag själv inte kan svar på. så ni behöver inte idiotförklara mig
<cptblood> ja det är ju klart de gör, men Peyam, du sitter nog med skygglapparn på å bryr dej inte vad som händer med andra mjukvaror... vilket du har all rätt i att göra, men kommentera inte om sånt du inte har en susning om
<einand> realubot: eller webläsaren
<realubot> Peyam: Jag skulle helt klart säga att Ubuntu utvecklas snabbare än Windows.
<itmannen> einand,  Men nu tror jag. Försöker du bara provocera eller vad då ?
<cptblood> Kurdistan: klart man får, men att hoppas på att något floppar känns omoget
<einand> itmannen: nej jag är realist
<realubot> Peyam: Hur mycket hände mellan XP och Vista?
<cptblood> aka troll? ;P
<Peyam> cptblood:  vad händer med mjukvaror?
<Kurdistan> cptblood: varför känns det omoget? många fick ögonen för linux när vista floppa.
<realubot> Hur lång tid tog det mellan XP och Vista? 8 år?
<cptblood> realubot: hur mkt händer mellan 10.04 å 10.10? :p
<einand> jag har själv kört linux sedan 1995
<cptblood> Kurdistan: skulle nog påstå att många stannade kvar vid xp snarare
<Peyam> realubot:  Ja tkte det var stor skillnad för mig som en vanlig användare
<Kurdistan> realubot: yes ubuntu har utvecklats mycket snabbare än windows. ubuntu kom väl till mitten av 2000-talet.
<realubot> cptblood: Tja. Det var väl inte så mycket. Men mellan 10.04 och 11.04 så förändrades utseendet totalt.
<cptblood> ja, till det sämre :p
<Peyam> realubot:  har det?
<Kurdistan> cptblood: nja, det brukar ju sägas att många fick ögonen för linux då. hur sanna dessa uppgifter är vet jag dock inte.
<itmannen> Jag "bor" i stort sett på nätet. och har aldrig någonsin fått problem med virus eller dylikt. Kanske beror på att jag inte besöker porrsidor
<cptblood> mellan 9.10 å 10.04 var de inte heller så mkt, personligen tycker jag att de kunde sluta massproducera så många distar för ubuntu, och fylla existerande med nytt material ist
<einand> nej jag trollar inte. till skillnad från troll så jag movitv för mina påstånde
<einand> om ni kollar runt på lunchpad så har jag publicerat två PoC som påverkar osäkerheten i ubuntu
<einand> där bland annat ett är ett exempel på hur jag kan tillskanska mig root när folk besökare en websida
<realubot> itmannen: Det beror nog till viss del på att du inte porrsurfar men samtidigt så vet du ju inte vad du har drabbats av?
<realubot> itmannen: Det är ju långt ifrån säkert att du märker att du har utsatts för ett intrång?
<cptblood> einand: tur inte såna buggar finns i andra OS, inte bara windows ;p
<Peyam> Men seriös
<einand> cptblood: det jag säger, finns i alla
<Peyam> tkr ni inte att Microsoft har skapat jobb och möjligheter?
<itmannen> realubot,  Om jag inte märker några fel lär jag inte drabbats heller
<realubot> Peyam: Öh ja? Gnome 2 blev till Unity alt. Gnome 3?
<cptblood> går inte å komma ifrån heller
<Peyam> Jag menar det fanns knappt ngt software företag
<realubot> Peyam: Det är väl en gansak stor förändring?
<einand> cptblood: jag säger att jag har en objektvisyn på alla os, så jag bheöver inte försvara något med näbbar och klor
<cptblood> Peyam: för det har inte linux gjort? där är något som går å tjäna bra mkt mer pengar på
<einand> dock valde jag mig att ta ställning nu när folk sprider FUD
<cptblood> ah, det är peyam som är frälst å brainwashed.. sry
<Peyam> cptblood: Nej . vad har de gjort?
<realubot> itmannen: Har du stenkoll på nätverkstrafiken då? Hur vet du att din dator inte används för att skicka ut spam?
<cptblood> bara för att det är öppenkällkod, så finns det ju fortfarande saker som gör att du kan ta betalt, konsult, tekniker, webhotell m.m.
<realubot> itmannen: När datorn idlar så kanske datorn börjar spamma friskt?
<itmannen> realubot,  Japp det kan du lita på att jag har.
<einand> precis, idag är alla maskiner intressanta måltavlor
<realubot> itmannen: Ok, då så. :)
<Peyam> webhotell har ju inte ngt med OS o göra? tekniker? ja men va fan sånt kan man ju med windows
<cptblood> webhotell har väl allt å göra med os?
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag har ett gäng olika övervakningar av mitt nät
<Peyam> Asså hela den här diskussion är vriden.
<cptblood> vad tror du ligger på webbservern?
<Peyam> jaha du menar så
<Peyam> okej
<realubot> Är det inte så att det riktiga värdet ligger i just att sälja support?
<cptblood> en liten groda som drar i spakar när nån besöker en hemsida? :p
<Peyam> Ska läsa aftonbladet. Det händer mer i Sverige än ubuntu och windows
<realubot> Det är väl det som är hela affärsidén med Ubuntu?
<cptblood> realubot: mjo, precis så
<einand> Peyam: beror mest på att många här tror sig veta, i stället för sitt på faktiskta kunskaper
<cptblood> kan tänka mig att du är en sån som läser aftonbladet ;P
<cptblood> det är journalistik på högnivå, i klass med idg :P
<Peyam> cptblood: Jag gillar inte Aftonbladet.
<einand> jag läser aftonbladet, det stämmer helt och hållet. På samma sätt som jag finner nöje i att läsa Kalle Anka och Nemi
<itmannen> einand, Och det är du som alltid har rätt då förmodar jag. En rejäl kunskapsbank :D
<cptblood> ändå skulle du läsa den? :P
<Peyam> läser mer Svenska dagbladet och expressen.
<Peyam> Ja precis
<cptblood> big diff på expressen å aftonbladet ;)
<einand> itmannen: har man jobbat innom branshen och innom de flesta områden i 15 år så skulle jag vilja säga det
<Peyam> Jag började läsa mer sen de började införa antianonymitets grejen
<Kurdistan> :) jag läser knappt svenska tidningar längre.
<Peyam> man får inte vara anonym när man kommenterar saker längre
<Peyam> Och moderaterna vill att ingen ska vara anonym på nätet
<Peyam> kan ngn bara köra två kill kommandon i deras hjärna
<itmannen> einand,  Jaja. Sätt dig inte på för höga hästar bara. Det gör ont att ramla av :)
<einand> itmannen: gör jag inte, dock har jag tillräkligt med kunskap att veta att linux inte är guds frälsning till världen
<Peyam> Nu är i som kurder som diskuterar Politik
<cptblood> tror jag inte nån påstått heller
<Peyam> nni*
<Peyam> nu får ni lägga av med " du kan ingenting". Ni lever i olika verkligheter
<einand> cptblood: jag råka påpeka att windows var bättre på en detalj, var det som starta diskutionen
<itmannen> Nu överger jag en dispyt om windows som inte har i ett ubuntu-forum att skaffa. Använd det som ni tycker
<cptblood> Peyam: tror jag ingen påstått heller
<cptblood> väl rutet
<realubot> einand är en äkta datornörd. Han har mer kunskap än många andra här i kanalen.
<cptblood> så avis
<Peyam> cptblood: tyst. Plugga!
<itmannen> realubot,  Enligt han själv ja
<einand> realubot: Första gången du ställer upp för mig :)
<cptblood> jag har pluggat färdigt i mina dar vill jag lova
<cptblood> hate to tell you, men tror han var ironisk:P
<Peyam> cptblood:  sambandet mellan kunskap och okunskap mina kära vänner är som cirkels radie och dess area
<realubot> einand: Problemet är dock att många användare accepterar Windows frågor utan att tänka efter vilket gör att även om administratörskontoto körs isolerat så vet användaren ofta inte vilken kod som körs.
<einand> realubot: jag inte inte bara nörd, jag har haft förmånen att jobba både innom den priva och offentlika sektorn med sånt här
<realubot> einand: Det är möjligt. Det säger jag ingenting om.
<cptblood> offentliga sektorn är väl ingen hit direkt
<itmannen> einand,  Ursäkta. Men det säger inte ett smack tyvärr
<Kurdistan> realubot: einand är gentoo användare, dem är knasbollar hela bunten. :P
<cptblood> uppköp till höger å vänster, går ju inte å göra några pengar där, alla bara horar ner sig till lägsta pris och man glömmer att se på kvaliteten
<Peyam> realubot:  men det klart att en windows användare inte tänker så lång. vad förväntar du dig av en trög blondin? skriva php koder och programmera python eller?
<cptblood> Peyam: sluta trolla, snälla?
<einand> alltså, förstår inte hur ni fått för er att jag är pro-windows
<itmannen> Peyam,  Vad har du emot blondiner ? :)
<cptblood> fördomsfull är han ;p
<Peyam> cptblood:  Sluta tro att jag trollar. och sluta vara så nedlåtande tack.
<Peyam> itmannen:  älskar dem
<itmannen> Peyam,  Jag tänkte väl det :D
<einand> Peyam: blir så, när dom inte har något som backar upp deras argument så ger dom sig på svagare punkter som är ovissentliga
<cptblood> jag är inte nedlåtande, jag bad dej sluta trolla, för det är precis vad du gör, och du ÄR fördumsfull som tror att alla linuxanvändare är programmerare
<cptblood> oh give it a rest ffs
<cptblood> nu ska jag sluta mata trollen i den här kanalen
<Kurdistan> men ska vi nu inte lämna windows snacket utanför kanalen? om det nu inte är relaterad till vad vi bör diskutera.
<einand> Dock tycker jag det är djävligt lågt att börja anklaga den andra sidan för troll, så fort ens egna argument inte fungerar längre
<Peyam> cptblood:  men du såg väl vad realubot  skrev? Jag har aldrig tänkt på vilka koder som körs när jag loggar in med administratör kontot. vem fan tänker så långt?
<itmannen> Kastar in fågelfrön. Gillar troll det ?
<einand> Peyam: precis det jag menar, därför jag menar på att ubuntu är osäkrare
<realubot> Jag tror att en vanlig datoranvändare gör bäst i att använda Windows och sedan lära sig grundläggande IT-säkerhet så att han/hon undviker dom mest uppenbara säkerhetsrisker.
<Peyam> itmannen: cptblood : Jag tror på einand .
<einand> men om folk ängat sin tid åt att läsa mina PoC i stället för att säga jag har fel
<gusnan> einand, länk?
<realubot> Samt tar backuop och ominstallerar operativsystemet 1-2 ggr/Ã¥r.
<einand> gusnan: finns på lunchpad
<itmannen> Peyam,  Det sista som överger är är hoppet och tron
<einand> gusnan: tyvär själv avslutat konto där, så kan inte logga in längre
<realubot> PoC?
<gusnan> nu hittade jag dom. 2 st?
<realubot> Vad står PoC för?
<einand> Poc = Profe of concept
<realubot> Jaha.
<einand> gusnan: japp, en som rör sudo, och en som rör websurfadne
<realubot> Det fanns ju en bugg i sudo förr som gjorde att vem som helst kunde ge sig root-rättigheter.
<Peyam> Einad: gör en facebook sida. Vill 'gilla' till dig
<itmannen> Nu tar jag rast ett tag tills windows-freaken lagt sig för natten :)
<realubot> itmannen: Haha.
<realubot> itmannen: Blir det för mycket?
<einand> itmannen: vilka syftar du på?
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo det blir för mycket Win för min hjärna i ett Ubuntu-forum :)
<itmannen> einand,  Gissa :)
<einand> itmannen: säg gärna i klartext, för uppenbarligen går jag runt med skygglappar och är för korkad för att förstå något
<Kurdistan> einand: får man fråga varför du hatar ubuntu så mycket, men har inga problem försvara windows?
<Kurdistan> minns jag inte fel så har ju windows också community
<einand> Kurdistan: dom säger samma sak i windows forum, jag ställer mig och försvarar det som är fel
<itmannen> einand,  Jag har aldrig påstått att du skulle vara korkad. Du är säkert mycket kunnig
<einand> och det sprids väldigt mycket fel om den "andra" sidan
<Peyam> einand: när sa du att du hatar ubuntu?
<Kurdistan> einand: vilka är dem på den andra sidan?
<einand> Peyam: det brukar jag säga då och då när jag är sur på den
<einand> Kurdistan: tja, i denna diskutionen är det windowsangängare vs ubuntus
<realubot> Den stora fördelen med Ubuntu/Linux är väl att det är ett öppet operativsystem som man får installera hur som helst utan att behöva ha licenser hit och dit.
<einand> jag brukar få skit från båda sidorna, för jag försvarar det som är rätt, för både windows och linux
<Kurdistan> einand: jag är varken eller. men jag föredrar ubuntu framför windows.
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  Han är kirkuk4ever: först är han med pdk sen är han med Gorran haha
<itmannen> realubot,  Du är en klok man
<Silasle> Äntligen nån som ser det positiva OCH negativa på båda sidorna :)
<einand> var inte ovanligt ett tag att jag fick brev ifrån ubuntu användare som rätt detaljat beskrev hur dom skulle skära ut mina inävlor och hänga mig i dom
<Kurdistan> Peyam: dra åt helvete.
<einand> händer inte lika ofta ibland windows anhängare
<realubot> einand: Öh, va?
<Peyam> Kurdistan: E du han? hahahahaha
<realubot> einand: Nu tar du bväl ändå i lite?
<einand> realubot: blir lätt så när man provoserar
<einand> realubot: nädå, fick dom breven, som snail-mail när jag elda upp 800 ubuntu skivor
<realubot> Jo, men det är operativsystem vi snackar om nu. Inte vem som ska styra Libyen.
<Kurdistan> Peyam: nej jag är inte han din patrask. du kommer från samma del av Kurdistan som honom. Jag är inte am katet bash.
<einand> realubot: eller sntarte när dom trodde det, lite gimp-skills gjorde det trovärdigt
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  Nej . Jag är från östra delen. Jag vet inte vad amkatat bash typen är. men de är nog inte som dig som grinar som en tjej
<Peyam> tack för mig
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Har det smugit sig in medlammar av SD här ?
<realubot> einand: Och varför som snail-mail och inte email?
<einand> realubot: dom trodde väl att jag skulle ta det mera allvarligt dåå
<einand> visa att dom viste vem jag var, inte vet jag
<realubot> einand: Det är ju nästan det stördaste i alltihop.
<Kurdistan> Peyam: grinar som en tjej. Som jag skrev förra ggr i PM skriv inte till mig, men hela tiden söker du min uppmärksamhet.
<realubot> Att skicka snailmail.
<einand> händer ofta att dom ger sig på privatlivet när man debatterar i offentliga rum, en annan jag känner hota dom att kidnappa och våldta hans barn
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  Ja för du grinar som en tjej. Vad ska man förvänta sig av bergsturk. Tack för mig iaf
<Kurdistan> itmannen: nej, det är en krabat från en kurdisk community som tror jag är en annan person där som jag inte vill förknipas med. när jag sagt till samma åsna vem jag var där.
<einand> Peyam: skärp dig också
<einand> Peyam: onödigt sagt
<itmannen> Men nu  tror jag det går lite för långt
<gusnan> vi jar verligen inga OPs här?
<gusnan> (ja, jag stavar som jag vet inte vad).
<Kurdistan> Peyam: :) spela rambo framför skärmen brukar ni krabat därifrån vara duktiga på. hoppas våra vägar möts. får vi se vem som grinar som en tjej.
<itmannen> gusnan,  Jo då det finns säker. Men dom brukar inte vara så snabba
<einand> Kurdistan och Peyam skärper, innan jag tappar förtroendet för er båda
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Lägg ned
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  varför ska jag leka rambo? Du grinar ju som en tjej. min fis skrämmer skiten ut dig.
<Peyam> r
<Peyam> aja
<einand> !ops
<ubot2`> Hjälp! Nafallo, Philip5, johanbr, amelia, HeMan!
<Peyam> ska inte säga mer. Se till o byta blöja innan du somnar
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ber dig lägg inte dig i. den här psykfallet har varit efter gräl sedan början när jag bad åsnan lungt att ej störa mig i fortsättningen.
<einand> !ops
<ubot2`> Hjälp! Nafallo, Philip5, johanbr, amelia, HeMan!
<gusnan> sist jag gjorde så där så hände det ... ingenting.
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> Ta det lugnt nu killar och tjejer.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ok
<einand> gusnan: tänkte jag gör så varje gång något händer, så hittar dom det lättare i loggen
<Peyam> Kurdistan: Hur länge ska du fortsätta kalla mig Åsna? och när bad du mig sluta skriva? du förhörde mig första gången med frågor. Och du påstår att jag e från en skitsida som du och dina bergsturkar  har gjort. Sluta grina som en tjej och kalla mig inte åsna är du snäll.
<einand> om inte annat så kanske dom lär sig att ha aktiva operatörer
<einand> !ops
<ubot2`> Hjälp! Nafallo, Philip5, johanbr, amelia, HeMan!
<Peyam> Jag vet inte ens var snubben fick sin damp ifrån. Förlorar du en debatt mot einand  ta det som en man för fan. blanda inte in mig
<Kurdistan> Peyam: förhörde dig? Ja, om du sparar dina loggar så kolla vad jag skrev till dig i PM.
<einand> kan ni ta det privat i stället
<einand> jag har inget mot en god detbatt, men när det går över till person, är det fel
<itmannen> einand,  Helt rätt äntligen :D
<realubot> Kurdistan: Sluta svara så tröttnar han nog snart.
<Kurdistan> Peyam: förlora debatt mot einand? vi har knappt fört en diskussion som kan ses som riktig debatt. det har istället handlat om frågor.
<Kurdistan> realubot: du har nog rätt.
<einand> itmannen: det är en sak att vi har olika åsikter, men skulle jag börja anklaga dig som person sjunker bara jag själv
<Peyam> Jag snackar inte med tjejer privat. Han får fan skärpa sig. Jag har alltid haft respekt för den här killen , talat med respekt och han hoppar på mig. va fan .. din turk..Det var fan du , din turk, som bad mig dra åt helvete. what was that about?
<itmannen> einand,  Jo då instämmer till fullo
<einand> !ops
<ubot2`> Hjälp! Nafallo, Philip5, johanbr, amelia, HeMan!
<realubot> Peyam: Ta det lugnt nu.
<Peyam> einand:  jag ska sluta , sluta ropa :)
<einand> Peyam: nej, jag kommer göra det varje gång ni går till personangrepp
<einand> tsimpson, topyli, Fuchs: Hi, can you please help, we have some discussion that totaly went out of line
<Peyam> Förlåt. Ska nog se till att detta inte händer. Vill inte ha en AK i huvet på mig imorn ändå
<topyli> kan oss alla ta det lungt nu?
<Peyam> JA
<topyli> förlåt min lålig svenska här :)
<topyli> dåligt också
<einand> topyli: i think it calmed down just by you guys joning the channel
<topyli> good
<IdleOne> Everybody play nice or we are taking the toys away!.
<topyli> heh
<Kurdistan> Peyam: :) sedan när blev en som har nickname Kurdistan en turk eller värre en bergsturk? Bergsturk bör du veta din snorvalp är ett ord turkar använde mot kurder från norra Kurdistan.
<einand> Kurdistan: skärp dig
<einand> topyli: or there are still some disturbance
<CasperN> kicka dem tills de nyktrat till
<Kurdistan> einand: lägg dig inte i det här.
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  och vilken del är du ifrån .. *smiling*
<einand> Kurdistan: så länge det sprids dålig stämning i kanalen kommer jag lägga mig i
<Kurdistan> Peyam: om jag är tjej, varför vill du inte säga vart man kan träffa dig?
<einand> can someone please kick Kurdistan and Peyam for a few minutes
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> Kanalen är som en båt som driver på öppet hav.
<itmannen> Men snälla ni- Lägg ned och ta detta privat för jösse namen
<realubot> Kaptenen har trillat överbord.
<Peyam> Kurdistan: Varför skriver du saker du inte menar?
<einand> japp, och han slänger in några personer, som tyvär inte kan h antera språket
<topyli> Kurdistan: denna nick är lite provokavikt, men din ansikt på kanalen är all som är viktigt
<einand> topyli: try to say that in english no one understands what you said
<topyli> heh
<Kurdistan> topyli: varför skulle den vara provocerande?
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  Han kan inte svenska
<einand> i can't understand what would be provoactive with his nickname to
<topyli> Kurdistan: people often choose provocative nicks in order to promote a cause. i might be wrong about you, and my swedish isn't that good
<topyli> i'm sorry if i'm misunderstanding here
<Kurdistan> topyli: that was not my purpose at all. I did not want to pick nickname a lot of people know who I am.
<Kurdistan> and I am proud of my homeland so why not.
<topyli> sorry Kurdistan, i got this wrong
<topyli> my apologies, you're not to blame here
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  så ska du sluta hota mig eller vad?
<itmannen> Peyam,  Men fattar ni klent. ta det privat !
<Kurdistan> Peyam: :) hota. nej, då hade du märkt det. jag ska i fortsättningen ignorera dig och dina skrifter här helt.
<Kurdistan> kommer ändå inget vettigt från din sida.
<topyli> Peyam, Kurdistan, can we please stop this, or at least take it off the channel please?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Bra. LÃ¥t bara bli att svara :)
<Peyam> Kurdistan: Hota inte folk! Det är lågt :)
<Silasle> En ban för någon dag skulle inte skada ;)
<Peyam> Topyli: Sorry. I guess it's Kurdistan  who need to calm down..I don't have problem with anyone in here
<itmannen> Silasle,  OP har tydligt somnat som vanligt
<Peyam> topyli: but okej : I will :)
<Silasle> itmannen: Märker det...
<topyli> Peyam: i'm talking to both
<itmannen> Silasle,  Man tycker att det iaf borde vara en som agerar. För det finns säkert någon här nämligen
<einand> itmannen: topyli är en op
<itmannen> einand,  Märks inte
<einand> tror dom kör den diplomatiska vägen först
<topyli> itmannen: absolut sant
<Peyam> einand:  var kommer dem här Op'er ifrån? är de anställda ngnstan?
<Kurdistan> topyli: :) you can always use our main ubuntu channel.
<einand> Peyam: ingen aning om dom är anställa, men dom är medlemmar i "ubuntu"
<einand> gänget
<topyli> if anyone is disturbed by a discussion, they can ask for it to stop. these are ubuntu channels
<topyli> who is an op and who is not, is not important
<itmannen> Vad jag förtår så sätter ingen på sig "OP-kappan" förens det behövs
<tsimpson> part of the code of conduct is to be respectful of others
<Peyam> einand: Jaha. då fattar jag.
<itmannen> Men jag tycker någon borde vara inloggad som OP i förebyggande syfte
<itmannen> Just nu är det 0 OP som är här enligt vad som står
<topyli> itmannen: if you have a need for more operators in the channel, you should get some
<itmannen> topyli,  How ?
<Peyam> nen
<topyli> the channel owner adds some trusted channel members to the access list
<itmannen> topyli,  Ok. I understand
<topyli> if there is trouble with that, you ask us for help (the irc council)
<Philip5> så, då slapp jag kicka eller banna ;)
<itmannen> Philip5,  Sent skola syndaren vakna
<Philip5> jepp
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) ja du slapp för den här ggr.
<itmannen> Philip5,  Har du sovit ?
<Philip5> jag höll ett öga här på slutet men det började lugna sig såg jag så jag ville inte röra upp det mer just då
<topyli> Philip5: the best ops don't set many bans :)
<Philip5> får ta det med honom om han dyker upp igen
<Kurdistan> Philip5: kör du med 4.7.1? :)
<Philip5> och Kurdistan, du behöver inte göda trollet även om han missköter sig
<topyli> true
<Philip5> japp
<Kurdistan> Philip5: det är sant, det var dåligt av mig, men något säger mig att jag och denne har diskuterat annanstans.
<Kurdistan> ska ändå ignorera denne i fortsättningen.
<Philip5> inte omöjligt. måste nästan berömma realubot också för att inte dragits in i det hela
<realubot> :D
<realubot> realubot vara duktig.
<itmannen> Philip5,  Vad menar du då. Dragits in ?
<Philip5> i pajkastningen
<Nafallo> hej
<itmannen> Philip5,  varför skulle just han ha dragits in då ?
<realubot> Hehe
 * Kurdistan säger ej till Nafallo. inte ofta man ser dig skriva. :)
<Philip5> itmannen: det vet nog realubot bäst själv
<Nafallo> topyli: tack for att du tog tag i kanalen nar det behovdes :-)
<einand> Philip5: sorry för allt spammande, ville bara det skulle vara lättare för er att hitta i logfilerna, om konflikten skulle bli långdragen
<realubot> itmannen: Jag har varit inblandad i en och annan pajkastning i unga dar.
<Philip5> itmannen: man kan säga att en gång i tiden så sågs realubot nästan som en payam men sedan så tog han sig i kragen och har varit riktigt duktig
<itmannen> Och nu när det till slut blivit lugnt så droppar fler OP in. Mysko
<realubot> Mhm.
 * einand minns den gamla goda tiden då han och realubot var ärkerivler om platsen på kanalens sämsta medborgare
 * Nafallo hade inte gatt ur sitt jobb-lage pa irssi ;-)
 * realubot klappar sig själv på huvudet.
<topyli> Nafallo: kanalen är fint, we just needed a change of subject :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: man har svårt se realubot på det sättet. han är en av de få som ger support både här och på forumet.
<Nafallo> topyli: japp. verkar pa det viset :-)
<topyli> yep
<Kurdistan> gör det oftast med bravur, till skillnad från de som verkar mest skriva om windows här.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jo man kan nästan tro att det är två olika personer :)
<itmannen> Philip5,  vad är en payam ?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: realubot har varit bannad i omgångar
<einand> Kurdistan: inte så konstigt, windows är störst, och därför flest paralleler dras åt det hållet
<itmannen> einand,  Störst är inte alltid starkast
<Kurdistan> einand: varför kände du dig träffad?
<einand> itmannen: nej, men mest känt
<realubot> Jag har tappat räkningen på hur många gånger jag har blivit bannad här.
<einand> Kurdistan: nädå, jag tänkte mer på en förklaring varför det pratas mycket windows
<Nafallo> realubot: jag med ;-)
<itmannen> einand,  Förvisso är det så. Det kan jag inte säga emot
<realubot> Nafallo: När vi ändå snackar bans så kan väl du ta bort den bannen som gör att jag inte kan skriva här om jag har identifierat mitt nick.
<Kurdistan> einand: ja, det behövs ju inte. dem har sina ställen dem hänger och vi våra. så länge diskussionen handlar om både linux och windows kan jag köpa diskussionen.
<Kurdistan> annars känns det onödigt.
<Nafallo> realubot: hahaha
<einand> Kurdistan: iaf idag var ju diskutionen win vs lin
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag måste ju identifiera nicket för att skriva i vissa kanaler och då blir det ett problem att jag inte får skriva här när jag får skriva där. Om du förstår vad jag menar.
<Kurdistan> sedan är väl ändå vår kanal här bland dem absolut bästa. inte många skulle acceptera dig einand. jag använder själv en dist, med skruvad community.
<Kurdistan> enda anledning jag kör disten är för den är bra.
<einand> Kurdistan: jag är nog accepterad pga gamla preferenser, jag bidrog en gång mycket till comunityn, sedan blev jag desktrutiv mot den. för att idag vara rätt neutral
<Kurdistan> einand: jag har inte varit med communityn lika länge som dig, men sedan jag varit med har den varit skoj och lärorik.
<einand> Kurdistan: jodå
<einand> Kurdistan: oftast intressanta människor
<einand> urk, kommer bli en orkan på min födelsedag
<Kurdistan> einand: det känns som din kritik mot ubuntu inte alltid är konstruktiv. alla operativsystem har sina buggar och saker man vill ska göras annorlunda.
<itmannen> einand,  Du har ett litet problem som jag ser det. Ditt ego. Du slår dig för brösten lite väl mycket och måste påvisa att du sannerligen kan det mesta
<Nafallo> einand: var glad att den blir lite speciell ;-)
<einand> Nafallo: jag sa i en annan kanal "Till och med gud ger mig presenter"
<Kurdistan> är man ändå en frimjukvara och linux vän så bör man diskutera på ett mer lämpligt sätt.
<einand> itmannen: ja, jag går på lite hårt när jag kan min sak, men jag viker mig lika lätt när jag inte är inläst på ämnet
<Nafallo> einand: om man nu tror pa sadant :-)
<einand> Nafallo: gör jag inte, dock skoj utryck
<Kurdistan> einand: då påminner mycket om plun. även om ni tycker olika i dist-sammanhang.
<einand> hum, jag ser ingen likhet i honom.
<itmannen> einand,  Lite mer ödmjukhet att att försöka dunka dina egna kunskaper i huvudet på folk skulle du inte lida av
<einand> han är fanatisk
<Nafallo> einand: mjo. jag hade nagonstans i bakhuvudet att du trodde annorlunda
<Kurdistan> einand: ju, ni båda har bestämd åsikt. plun gillar inte de som ogillar ubuntu och oftast i hans värld är det arch användare.
<Kurdistan> eller debian.
<einand> Nafallo: jag är ignostiker och derminist med en släng misantrop, så det passar inte in någonstnas
<einand> Kurdistan: då måste plun hata mig, jag ogillar ubuntut och kör arch på några maskiner
<Kurdistan> einand: exakt det jag menar ni är av samma typ.
<einand> lol
<Kurdistan> jag har kört distar som fungerat dåligt för min burk.
<einand> Kurdistan: jag förespråkar inget os, för jag tycker alla är dåliga
<Nafallo> einand: sjalv har jag gjort det enkelt for mig och anser min religion vara Matrix ;-)
<Kurdistan> ändå skulle jag aldrig påstå att jag hatar dessa distar
<einand> Nafallo: själv anser jag att allt bara är reflektoner från när första händelsen hände, därför kan vi inte påverka den
<Kurdistan> einand: det har du rätt och tycka. då är det ju för dig komma med något bättre eller bidra istället gör det du gillar mest bättre.
<einand> Kurdistan: gör jag ju
<itmannen> Hata är ett tämligen starkt uttryck som bör användas sparsamt. Ogilla kan man göra istället
<einand> jag tycker ofta, och det värderas innom vissa grupper
<Kurdistan> einand: det är ju bra.
<itmannen> einand,  Men frågan är väl hur det värderas eller hur ?
<Kurdistan> einand: förstår du nu varför jag tycker du och plun påminner om varandra?
<einand> itmannen: beror på vilken grupp jag talar inför
<realubot> Jag tycker faktiskt einands kritik mot säkerheten i Ubuntu är intressant. Det hade också varit intressant att hära Nafallos och Philip5s inställning till sudo kontra administratörskontot i Windows.
<realubot> *höra
<itmannen> einand,  Ja det är det jag skriver. Du skrev bara värderas
<einand> itmannen: oftast i cash ;)
<realubot> einand menar ju att sudo innebär en säkerhetsrisk eftersom processer som körs genom sudo inte är isolerade från användarkontot medan så är fallet i när man kör kod med utökade administratörsrättigheter i Windows.
<einand> nä, men skall man var seriös
<itmannen> realubot,  Intressant ? Det är rena galamtias
<einand> så bör man inte säga något utan uppbakning
<einand> och vara påläst
<itmannen> einand,  Ok. Så du är köpt mao
<einand> itmannen: nej
<itmannen> einand,  Hm
<einand> eftersom det är jag själv som generar inkomsten
<einand> inte dom som söker upp mig
<einand> men inte så ofta det händer ;)
<itmannen> einand,  Men vart kommer pengarna ifrån då ? Himlen ?
<einand> itmannen: beror på vem som är beställaren, jag ändrar ju inte innehållet bara för den som beställer det tycker det är obekvämt
<einand> dom måste ju veta sanningen dom med
<Nafallo> realubot: jag har inte tillracklig koll pa moderna windows for att kunna gora jamforelser :-)
<einand> jag är inte inhyrd som konsult för att ljuga för mina klienter
<itmannen> einand,  Ok. Så då är det andra som betalar.
<einand> itmannen: ja, andra betalar
<Kurdistan> :) detta blev intressant. einand vad är det du sysslar med på dagarna?
<einand> Kurdistan: allt möjligt
<Kurdistan> einand: klockrent svar och detta kan vara detsamma som inget. :)
<itmannen> einand,  Så det du skrev att du själv tillverkar inkomster backar du ifrån. Det är nämligen dina uppdragsgivar som gör det
<einand> itmannen: så är det väl alltid så länge inte någon har en egen valuta
<Kurdistan> Philip5: du svara inte. kör du 4.7.1?
<itmannen> einand,  men du gav intrycket tidigare av att det inte var någon annan som bekostade
<Kurdistan> oj var realubot bannlyst nyligen?
<Kurdistan> eller vad är det Nafallo :) sysslar med?
<einand> itmannen: nä, menade att den som betalar mig inte påverkar innehållet, och på så sätt kan jag inte vara köpt
<itmannen> einand,  Inte påverka innehållet ? Allt har ett pris :) Och nog lär det finnas åsikter. Men det må så vara
<realubot> Nafallo: Ok. einands kritik mot sudo är intressant i.a.f.
<einand> alla har säkert sitt pris, jag har dock inte kommit i den siten jag vart tvungen att ta ställning till det
<realubot> Nafallo: Tack för unbanningen.
<Nafallo> realubot: sls
<realubot> :)
<itmannen> realubot,  va ? Har du varit bannad ?
<realubot> itmannen: Ja. :D
<Nafallo> manga ganger ;-)
<itmannen> realubot,  Men inte ikväll
<einand> ubot2`: han var bannad i 2år ellern ått nu?
<realubot> itmannen: Jo.
<ubot2`> einand: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<einand> urk
<Kurdistan> realubot: haha du verkar vara riktig bråkstake när jag inte var aktiv. :P
<Nafallo> haha
<realubot> itmannen: Jag har varit bannad 1-2 år eller något.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ja. Det kan du skriva upp att jag har varit.
<itmannen> realubot,  men du har ju skrivit massor här
<Kurdistan> realubot: hur har du kunnat skriva här om du varit bannad i 1-2 år?
<Nafallo> ban evasion.
<Nafallo> eller sa lyfte vi nagra bans, men tydligen inte alla.
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) skulle vilja bevittna hur badboy realubot var.
<realubot> Det är nicket Real_Ubot som varit bannat. Så om jag skrivit som realubot så har det inte varit några problem.
<Nafallo> nickserv identifieringen har inte varit bannad, men satt pa mute ;-)
<realubot> Kurdistan: #ubuntu-se har ju loggfiler.
<itmannen> realubot,  :D vad är då vitsen med att banna
<Kurdistan> :) har nog inte blivit bannad från någon linux community. men lär bli det med disten jag använder, för jag avskyr inte ubuntu och då går man inte hem i deras värld.
<realubot> Jag orkar dock inte rota i loggfilerna flera år tillbaka i tiden.
<einand> hehehehe
<Kurdistan> realubot: :P oj det blir inte lätt rota igenom allt det där.
<einand> det är säkert 10GB bara om man greppar realubot
<realubot> itmannen: Det var nog som Nafallo sa att dom tog bort lite bans och så blev bannen på mitt nick kvar eller något.
<Kurdistan> einand: :) så du har likasinnade på andra ställen med.
<Nafallo> haha
<einand> Kurdistan: vad menar du?
<Kurdistan> einand: :) ditt ubuntu kärlek.
<itmannen> realubot,  Aha. Ok
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jo jag svarade
<Nafallo> +q ar inte som en vanlig ban :-)
<einand> Kurdistan: jag har inget mot ubuntu igentligen, jag bara ogillar deras brist på själv distans ibland
<Kurdistan> einand: självdistans? hur ska en dist ha det? är det mer människorna runtomkring du stör dig på mer än disten?
<itmannen> einand,  Och brist på självdistans är inget gates anhängare lider av ? :)
<realubot> Nafallo: Just det. Jag var tystad och inte bannad.
<einand> Kurdistan: i detta fallet systa jag på comunityn
 * Nafallo ^5's itmannen 
<Kurdistan> einand: bara jämför alla ubuntu baserade community med icke-ubuntu baserade community kommer du se att de som är icke-ubuntu baserade brukar oftast vara väldigt trångsynta.
<einand> itmannen: det stämmer säkert
<einand> itmannen: får höra precis samma sak från dom som av er här
<einand> Kurdistan: håller absolut med, särskilt om man skulle råka kika på bsd
<gusnan> Kurdistan, Det är bara dom trångsyntaste som hörs i mängden.
<itmannen> einand,  Egentligen är det lite tråkigt med gängkrig. Självklart så kör man det man själv vill
<einand> itmannen: jag anser förstås inte jag krigar, eller isf är det jag mot alla gäng ;)
<Kurdistan> einand: håller du med? trevligt och oväntad. :)
<Kurdistan> gusnan: sant.
<einand> just det, jag har ett e-mail att skicka
<itmannen> einand,  Du krigar skarpt med dina åsikter. Försök inte smita undan nu
<einand> itmannen: nja, jag skjuter skarpt mot det som är fel
<einand> oavsätt vad det är
<Nafallo> right. tid for somn... for typ en timme sen :-P
<einand> jag har ett hot mot okunskapen
<Nafallo> gnatt gänget ;-)
<itmannen> einand,  Och allt som inte du tycker är fel då mao ? :)
 * einand skickar nog sitt mest intressanta e-mail till över 200 motagare nu
<einand> itmannen: jag ger mig bara in i diskutioner jag är påläst om
<realubot> einand: Är det ditt manifest du skickar eller vad är det som är så intressant?
<einand> realubot: minns du e-mailet jag skrev till alla svenska präster?
<realubot> Ja, just det.
<itmannen> einand,  Kommer du ihåg vad jag skrev om ego ? Nu visade du upp det igen gällande okunskapen
<Kurdistan> einand: :) är du inte lite väl självgod? hot mot okunskapen? du låter som en orakel.
<einand> itmannen: självklart har jag ett ego, när det kommer till ämnen jag känner till
<Kurdistan> ingen lärde sig allt i sin mors mage eller kan allt efteråt heller.
<einand> Kurdistan: nej, jag är inget orakel, jag kan inte allt, jag kan väldigt lite
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Han tor det själv. Ty han veta icke bättre :D
<einand> men det jag kan, är jag duktig på
<Kurdistan> einand: jag tvivlar inte på att du är duktig på det du kan, men kom ihåg hur det låter.
<einand> det är ni som väljer att tolka det. Jag lägger ingen värdering i mina order
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ja det klingar ovanligt illa
<einand> ord
<x_link> einand är bra på det han kan och dålig på det han inte kan.
<einand> x_link: precis
<x_link> ;)
<x_link> Jag är dålig på det jag kan och bra på det jag inte kan.
<einand> och jag drar mig ur, eller lär mig av diskutioner om sånt jag inte kan
<x_link> LÃ¥ter det vettigt?
<realubot> x_link: Och varför har du inte dansat för oss?
<x_link> realubot: Kom precis ;(
<itmannen> realubot,  När du skriver som du gör så förlorar du bara trovärdigheten
<einand> skulle ni diskutera om katters parningsritualer så hade jag inte laggt mig i, utan lyssnat och lärt
<Kurdistan> einand: du som kör gentoo, hur länge har du använt gentoo?
<itmannen> realubot,  Skulle vara till einand :)
<einand> Kurdistan: jag körde gentoo ett par år, sedna sluta jag när det blir förstora interna konfliker, sedan prova jag på nu igen för några veckor sedan
<einand> sluta med att jag gav upp linux helt för tillfället
<einand> på desktop
<x_link> einand: Vad kör du nu?
<einand> x_link: Win7
<x_link> Okej
<x_link> Kör det på min jobbdator hemma.
<einand> kör nya sandybridge och nvidia, så typ inget fungerar i linux
<x_link> Tycker Windows 7 faktikst är nice som jobbdator.
<x_link> Linux kör jag på min laptop, älskar det på min laptop.
<realubot> Jag tycker inte något är nice som inte har tiling wm.
<itmannen> einand,  Varför lägger du näsan i blöt hos oss som kör Ubuntu om du själv använder Windows ?
<Kurdistan> einand: du verkar bli för engagerad i interna tjafs. så länge en dist gör bra ifrån sig bör det vara viktigaste.
<barzam> realubot: windows har tiling..
<realubot> Nu när jag har testat Xmonad/BLuetile så tycker jag vanlig fönsterhantering är segt.
<einand> Kurdistan: för det resultera i att disten blev sämre
<realubot> barzam: Riktig tiling eller Compiz-tiling-look-a-like?
<einand> Kurdistan: paket slutade uppdateras, folk lämnade disten, den föll i dvala
<Kurdistan> einand: okej du var ingen vanlig gentoo användare, utan var dev?
<einand> Kurdistan: och stämmer, jag blir engageerad i internpolitik, för jag är oftast med och påverkar
<barzam> realubot: inte riktig & bra tiling, men det finns
<einand> Kurdistan: som vanlig användare blir jag väl dabbad om dev lämnar, och paket blir äldre och sämre underhållna
<einand> precis som jag som hyresgäst flyttar ut ett hus som inte får underhåll
<realubot> barzam: Ok. Typ så att två fönster ligger sida vid sida bara?
<einand> pga vaktmästaren strejkar
<itmannen> einand,  Brist på svar är också en sort av svar
<einand> itmannen: för jag använder det på vissa maskiner, och jag försöker vara med och påverka så det kan bli en distro jag trivs med i framtiden
<einand> itmannen: när har jag inte svarat?
<Kurdistan> einand: självklart blir man det om dev lämnar. jag visste inte att gentoo led av detta.
<itmannen> einand,  Suck. Så det är bara när du är med och påverkar som det kan bli något bra
<Kurdistan> lärde mig något nytt.
<einand> itmannen: jag är med och påverkar
<barzam> realubot: alla öppna fönster läggs sida vid sida
<itmannen> einand,  Ja du skrev det. Jag är inte helt blind ännu :)
<realubot> barzam: Aha.
<einand> itmannen: förstår isf inte ditt påstående, eller fråga
<Kurdistan> einand: varför kör du inte debian eller arch?
<itmannen> einand,  Jag skerv ett frågetecken efter. Det brukar betyda att det är en fråga
<Kurdistan> både har väldigt stark användarbas och bra med folk som hjälper till.
<einand> Kurdistan: jag kör arch, det är min "huvuddistro" och debian kör jag på serverarna
<einand> itmannen: jag ber som hemskt mycket om ursäkt om det är något fel på min font isf, för jag ser faktiskt inte frågetecknet
<Kurdistan> einand: :) debian gillar man. arch för mig, enda möjligheten är archbang eller chakra.
<Kurdistan> måste komma ut på nätet innan jag installerar arch vilket gjort att jag aldrig givit den riktig go. bara chakra.
<einand> Kurdistan: debian gillar man oftast, men är för konservativt ibland
<itmannen> einand,  Sorry. hade percis för mig att jag skrev det
<Kurdistan> einand: ja, med konservativ menar du att den får en tänka mer än att systemet kommer med massa saker som gör den åt en.
<Kurdistan> debian är som sagt tråkigt stabilt, det gillar man.
<Kurdistan> arch är det mer lätthänt att man får mecka med saker och ting.
<einand> Kurdistan: nä, är precis det jag gillar. Med konceravativ menar jag att dom oftast kör väldigt, väldigt gamla program
<itmannen> einand,  Men du. jag blir lite fundersam. Tidigare skrev du att du använde W7. Och nu helt plötsligt är det arch och annat
<einand> itmannen: jag skrev att jag gav upp linux på desktopen
<coobra> jävlars
<itmannen> einand,  Ok
<Kurdistan> einand: ja, välbeprövade program om man enbart har stable aktiverat.
<einand> jag kör uteslutande linux på mina server, eller någon *bsd med
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Fegis :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: japp jag är feg. :)
<einand> Kurdistan: absolut, är alltid en avägning, därför jag kör flera distar
<einand> alla os/distar har sina för och nackdelar
<Kurdistan> einand: varför gav du upp linux på desktop?
<einand> Kurdistan: mest pga bristande hårdvarustöd
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Fega pojkar får inte kyssa vackra flickor vet du väl
<Kurdistan> einand: kör du med hybrid kort?
<einand> itmannen: sedan när för en nörd kyssna en flicka alls ;)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: lungt :) jag har min.
<einand> Kurdistan: när det kommer tillgrafiken så ja
<itmannen> einand,  Jag gör det flera gånger om dagen :)
<einand> itmannen: mest skämt ;)
<einand> jag träffa till och med min tjej på irc
<Kurdistan> einand: det kan vara besvärligt, men kan du inte via bios inaktivera en så den kör bara på den som fungerar?
<einand> på tal om något annat
<einand> Kurdistan: går utmärkt med mjukvara i linux, är inte grafikrotet som är problemet
<Kurdistan> eller så finns det nog verktyg som kan köra switch mellan både när det passar.
<einand> Kurdistan: du har ju flera saker i maskinen
<Kurdistan> einand: okej, vad exakt fungerar inte? ljudet?
<einand> förra året testa jag 65 laptopar, hade i snitt 60% sämre batteritid på samtliga
<Kurdistan> einand: ja detta är problem med linux kärnan.
<Kurdistan> einand: du kan ju testa de äldre kärnorna.
<einand> japp
<einand> ansåg det lättare att köra windows än att mecka
<Kurdistan> einand: sedan finns det flera "fix" för få den bättre för intel och andra användare.
<Kurdistan> einand: :) du gillar ju mecka.
<einand> Kurdistan: beror på
<einand> nu är jag inne i en kreaktiv period, då kan jag inte mecka
<einand> hur skall jag få tid att trolla med realubot om jag måste mecka igång datorn
<itmannen> Ops. har glömt att kolla om jag hamnat på pallplats
<Kurdistan> einand: förstår, men du har koll på de olika saker du kan lägga till för få bättre batteritid?
<einand> Kurdistan: absolut, gjorde ett seriöst med min förra laptop
<einand> hade fortfarande bara 14h i linux, 16h i xp och 17h i win7
<Kurdistan> :) bara 14 h.
<Kurdistan> vad kräsen.
<Kurdistan> :P min burk har oavsett operativsystem aldrig kunnat få ut 1.5 h
<einand> om man lever på rörligtfot så gör det stor skillnad
<Kurdistan> einand: kör du med sdd disk också?
<einand> anser att man skall kunna köra en dator på 100% under minst 15 timmar för den skall vara godkänd
<einand> Kurdistan: nix
<einand> ssd diskars prestanda tilltalar mig inte ännu
<Kurdistan> einand: med sdd disk lär du ju kunna utöka batteritiden.
<einand> Kurdistan: hårdisken står för 5% av totala energikonsumtionen,
<Kurdistan> einand: okej. de som kör med sdd disk verkar i alla fall nöjda.
<CasperN> min bärbara linuxleksak klarar iaf 20h, säkert mer om jag stänger av blåtand och drar ned på skärmen/cpun, men så är halva vikten ett batteri också
<CasperN> fattar inte dagens bärbara som kanppt klarar 3 timmar som nya
<itmannen> Nä bara på plats 10 fortfarande :(
<einand> CasperN: helt sjukt
<Kurdistan> einand: bara 5 %? de som kör sdd disk pratar om bra mycket mer, men jag får nog läsa på.
<einand> Kurdistan: jag räknar på när jag kör maskinen till 100%
<einand> det är sämte möjliga som jag räknar på, då jag inte vet hur dagen ser ut
<einand> men stämmer, med alla energisparfunktioner, så brukar man väl säga typ 30%
<einand> skärmen 30%
<Kurdistan> einand: hur kör du 100 %? kör du med video/bild-redigering samtidigt som du kompilerar kärnor eller? :)
<CasperN> satt o pilla på en billig  acer laptop idag som dog efter 2 timmar, den är inte ens en månad gammal
<Kurdistan> einand: glömde även se på film etc.
<einand> Kurdistan: nä, men simuleringar, men är väl ungefr samma sak
<Kurdistan> CasperN: :) som sagt min om jag trådlöst surfar med kde så klarar den strax över 30 min.
<Kurdistan> om jag bara låter den stå 50 min.
<Kurdistan> :) så jag har inte mycket och leka med.
<einand> ångrarar lite att ajg köpte denna laptopen jag har nu, får ut 5-7 timmar
<CasperN> det handlar väl om att vi har för stora krav på vad en bärbar ska klara i prestanda idag
<Kurdistan> einand: okej tar det verkligen 100 % av din burk? låter för mycket.
<CasperN> alltså inte batteriprestanda
<einand> Kurdistan: nej, men jag ivll ha möjligheten
<Kurdistan> einand: du känns som en kräsen typ. :)
<einand> Kurdistan: nej, snare att jag inte har råd med annat
<Kurdistan> gud borde givit dig en penna och låtit dig få rita bästa operativsystemet och till den bästa burken.
<einand> Kurdistan: då hade jag fortfarande saknat tid ;)
<Kurdistan> einand: :).
<Kurdistan> :) jag satsar ha den här installation minst 1 år.
<Kurdistan> kommer då bli min längsta linux installation
<Kurdistan> :P
<einand> jag byter en gång i månaden
<Kurdistan> einand: :) du verkar ha gott om fritid.
<CasperN> ett nöje du har eller?
<einand> Kurdistan: jasså, när då?
<Kurdistan> CasperN: :) arch du vet, när den minst anar. (vill få igång barzam :) ).
<einand> inte ens haft mer än 3 dagars semester i år
<Kurdistan> einand: om man gör nyinstallation varje månad blir det hel del :) fritid som går åt det.
<einand> jo, bränner 2h i månaden på det
<CasperN> einand: varför om man får fråga?
<Kurdistan> einand: du får det låta så lite. :P vilket det i för sig är.
<Kurdistan> einand: varför gör du nyinstallation så ofta?
<einand> CasperN: ODC, nä, seriöst vet jag faktiskt inte
<einand> nä, är väl att jag tröttnar
<einand> på hur det fungerar
<Kurdistan> einand: okej då bör det vara något galet från start.
<Kurdistan> för på 1 månad ska det inte knasa till det så mycket.
<einand> Kurdistan: brukar dra en nyinstallation mellan projeketen mest av vana
<CasperN> jaha...någon anledning bör det ju vara att det ska finnas så mångas distar där ute, för att underhålla de rastlösa användarna
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  det beror väl på hur mycket man grottar i systemet
<einand> sedan de gånger man flyter över atlaten så blåser jag alltid disken
<Kurdistan> einand: okej, även om jag inte kan förstå syftet med det, men det är ju din burk och din tid.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: stämmer delvis.
<einand> Kurdistan: nä, är gammal vana, från tidigare arbete då det var policy, hänger med där ifrån bara
<itmannen> Kurdistan, 1 månad i mina operativ är sióm en livstdi. Jag hinner rota hur mycket som helst och ställa till det :)
<itmannen> undar om det börjar bli för sent med tanke på min stavning ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ja, du gillar ju mecka och hålla på. så, du kan lyckas med hel del oreda under 1 månad. :)
<Kurdistan> einand: okej.
<einand> Kurdistan: sedan är jag periodare med, ena stunden är jag sur på windows, och andra linux
<einand> och då byter jag
<Kurdistan> einand: kappvändare :).
<einand> nja
<einand> mer att jag känner mig begränsad i båda
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  ja du kan gissa. men förhoppningsvis så kanske jag lär mig något under resans gång.
<Kurdistan> einand: :) du är mig tusan en konstig filur.
<einand> Kurdistan: absolut
<Kurdistan> itmannen: det får vi hoppas :). annars får kurden hjälpa dig på traven.
<einand> Kurdistan: finns nog ingen som förstår sig på mig
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Japp. En livlina :D
<Kurdistan> einand: inte heller din spegel.
<Kurdistan> :P
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :).
<einand> Kurdistan: absolut inte
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Du är duktig trots din späda ålder. Det ska du ha heder av
<einand> Kurdistan: på tal om favorit os, jag hade nog sett windows med linux kärna och all tillhörande windows program + gnu mjukvara
<Kurdistan> itmannen: tack. men jag är gröngöling. har inte använt linux länge.
<einand> om någon är det minsta intresserad, så är det min födelsedag idag (kan vara bra att veta med hänsyn till tidigare referenser om storm och orkan)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  men du är ung och har några vakna celler kvar i din hjärna. Hos mig är dom på upphällningen
<einand> itmannen: hur gammal är du?
<Kurdistan> einand: :) ja det hade varit intressant om det vore möjligt.
<einand> för mig du sagt det innan?
<itmannen> einand,  Gäsp :D
<itmannen> einand,  57
<einand> :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: du är duktig.
<einand> då är jag iaf närmare än halvägs till dig
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Inte ett dugg. men vääldigt nyfiken och intresserad
<Kurdistan> itmannen: nejdå du är allt duktig. nyfiken och intresserad är nog vi alla, undantag einand som ibland kan bli sur. :P
<itmannen> einand,  oj är du så pass :D
<realubot> einand: Grattis grattis!
<einand> Kurdistan: vad är jag undantag ifrån, att vara duktig, intressead?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Jag tror inte han är sur egentlige. Vill nog bara diskutera och provocera lite
<Kurdistan> einand: intresserad/nyfiken.
<einand> Kurdistan: så jag är inte intresserad och nyfiken?
<Kurdistan> einand: antar det när du är i sur-perioden. :)
<einand> ;)
<einand> jag skulle nog säga att det är då jag är som mest intresserad, för när jag är sur betyder det att jag engagerar mig i det jag surar på
<Kurdistan> :) einand med tiden börjar du bli bättre på förstå mig och även dig själv.
<Kurdistan> :P
<Kurdistan> einand: så kan man också se det. för mig brukar det vara motsatta.
<Kurdistan> :P
<einand> jag kan inte vara sur på något jag inte engagerar mig i
<itmannen> Tittilitut i burken. Inte vara sur och purken
<Kurdistan> einand: det är i för sig också sant.
<einand> purken är jag väl dock sällan
<Kurdistan> ne nu blir det sängen som kallar. får se vem som vinner kudden eller ja.
<einand> Kurdistan: lämnar du mig för sängen :(
<itmannen> einand,  "väl" är du inte säker ? :)
<Kurdistan> einand: :) ja.
<einand> itmannen: nja, la till väl för jag vill se om ni hade något att inflika
<itmannen> einand,  Öppet mål
 * Kurdistan önskar alla tux vänner en godnatts sömn. 
<einand> japp, avsiktligen
<itmannen> einand,  och det gick in
<einand> är väl bästa sättet att veta vem man är, kolla på andras reaktion på en själv
<itmannen> einand,  Så sant så för det mesta iaf
<einand> olika människor triggar olika impulser hos mig
<einand> och är rätt säker på att det fungerar så för alla
<einand> och då, för att kunna få en hum om självdistans, testar man dom i mellanåt
<itmannen> einand,  Så är det nog för dom flesta
<itmannen> Vi ses din kurd
<einand> jag skulle vilja säga att det är så för alla, om man inte har någon personlighetsstörning
<itmannen> einand,  ja kanske det. har inte direkt forskat i ämnet
<einand> jag har inget gett någon direkt akademisk forskning i det, men jag har småtestat tesen i min egna bekantskapskrets
<itmannen> einand,  Och ditt test föll väl ut ? Tur man inte är bekant med dig
<einand> itmannen: jag gör ju förstås inget mot mina vänner, provar i deras sammanhang
<itmannen> Nu flickor så får ni klara er utan mig. Dags för en ålderman att kräla mot sovplatsen
<itmannen> einand,  men nog verkar det ite störigt att köra tester på sina vänner
<einand> itmannen: inte om det sker i ett socialt accepterad situation
<itmannen> einand,  Och alla är medvetnaom dina psyktester ?
<einand> dom gånger dom inte vet om det, vet dom inte heller om att dom blir testade
<einand> så gör vi hela tiden, det ligger imänniskans natur
<einand> så vi lär oss vad våra vänners gränser går
<itmannen> Men nu är det rejält Off Topic. Säger adjö
<einand> godnatt
<itmannen> Vi hörs och störs
<realubot> Finns det något bra program för att ladda upp screenshots till olika hosting services?
<realubot> Programmet ska vara CLI.
<Philip5> vet inte om det finns något som laddar upp
<Philip5> du får väl göra ett script med scrot som laddar upp
<einand> realubot: jag ladda upp till dropbox bara
#ubuntu-se 2011-09-13
<realubot> einand: Jag tänkte jag skulle slippa ha dropbox-konto.
<realubot> Och bara ladda upp till typ imageshack eller något.
<realubot> Utan username och password.
<einand> realubot: jag gillar dropbox för publika grejer
<realubot> Nu har jag uppdaterat guiden under punkt 4 (Folding@home med GPU): http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=54741&p=442904#p442904
<realubot> Tveksamt om det fungerar dock...
<realubot> larsemil får bekräfta/dementera.
<amelia> godmorgon!
<realubot> Good morning.
<phnom> morn
<coobra> http://www.emergencyyodel.com/
<Barre> morrn morrn
<amelia> usch vad trött jag är idag..
<whomee> morrn
<jAERV> G'morning
<Coffe> morrn
<l`emil> god morgon! vilken underbar dag!
<l`emil> realubot: det stämmer väl. men jag fick lov att trixxa och fixxa en del mer, men minns inte vad jag gjorde. :D
<realubot> l`emil: Underbar dag? Det blåser, regnar och har utfärdats orkanvarning?
<realubot> l`emil: Har du koll på temperaturen på grafikkortet?
<realubot> Och varför heter du l`emil nu?
<realubot> Glöm inte säga grattis till ein idag när han fyller år och allt!
<l`emil> realubot: japp. 52 grader.
<Coffe> realubot,  vem fyller ?
<Barre> Tjenis Coffe =)
<Coffe> Halloj Barre
<realubot> Coffe: Ein ju.
<realubot> l`emil: Jag struntar i GPU. Det är för krångligt. Jag gjorde ett försök inatt men det ville sig inte riktigt.
<realubot> Det får bli multicore.
<l`emil> Det var krångligt, det tog mig en hel fm
<realubot> Jag har lagt upp guiden nu på ubuntu-se.org om itmannen vill försöka när han får sitt grafikkort. Det är möjligt att man måste gör något mer än det som står i guiden.
<l`emil> jag höll ju på med flertalet drivrutiner, dll filer och sen helt plötsligt så fungerade det
<realubot> Jag läst något om problem med Compiz. Det kanske var det som ställde till det. :S
<whomee> jag är helt lost här, hur fasen sätter jag maskinens hostname till en fil från ett bash script? exempelvis: log.$hostname.$date
<Barre> whomee: du vill alltså ha maskinens hostnamn i filnamnet?
<whomee> exakt
<whomee> jag kan för enkelhetens skull bara skriva hostnamnet där såklart men ska köra scriptet på ett antal maskiner så
<delhage> echo "Test" >> log.$(hostname).$(date)
<delhage> s/date/date +%F/
<whomee> gah! klantig jag är! kör ju exakt samma sak i samma script typ
<whomee> tackar delhage
<delhage> np
<bamsefar> Nån som har koll på LSI-raidkontrollers eller?
 * amelia pekar på Barre 
 * Barre hoppas att amelia inte pekar med långfingret
<Barre> bamsefar: är inte så extremt erfaren av LSI
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag lyckades nog lösa det tror jag.
<Barre> lösa vadå?
<Barre> l`emil: kollade du provisioneringsskissen i wiki?
<realubot> Nu har jag letat runt i Compizconfig Settings Manager ett bra tag efter inställningarna för arbetsytor. Var är dom?
<itmannen> realubot,  Godmorgon unge man. Är du redan på hugget ?
<realubot> Jag har väntat på dig. :D
<realubot> itmannen: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=54741
<itmannen> realubot,  :) Undrar vad det blir för dispyter idag då
<realubot> itmannen: Punkt 4. Där har du en guide för att använda GPU3-klienten för Windows i Wine i Ubuntu.
<realubot> itmannen: Det är dock långt ifrån säkert att den fungerar. :|
<realubot> itmannen: Ja, säg det. Det hettade ju till riktigt rejält här igår.
<itmannen> realubot,  Ok. tack. Ska verkligen bli intressant att testa
<realubot> Jo. larsemil sitter ju på det hemliga receptet för att få GPU att fungera i Linux.
<itmannen> realubot,  Bägge lägren är nog tjuriga på sitt sätt.
<realubot> itmannen: Själv får jag nöja mig med mitt skript som gör att jag kör unicore när datorn används och multicore när skärmen är låst.
<realubot> itmannen: Jo.
<realubot> Det är väl så det är.
<itmannen> realubot,  Aha. Men det verkar vara ett förnuftigt script
<realubot> itmannen: Ja. Jag har inte testat det fullt ut ännu men när jag har gjort det så lägger jag ut det som en punkt i Folding@home-tråden i forumet.
<itmannen> realubot,  Det vore perfekt om du gjorde. Kan vara trevligt att testa
<realubot> itmannen: Jag vill inte köra multicore när jag använder datorn så det får bli unicore när skärmen är olåst och automatisk övergång till multicore när skärmen är låst.
<l`emil> Barre: jag tittade på dina skisser och blev smått upphetsad ja
<itmannen> realubot,  Använder du 64-bits ?
<realubot> Upphetsad? Vad är det för skisser ni håller på och skickar till varandra? Vet era fruar om det här?
<realubot> itmannen: Japp. Jag använder 64-bitars Ubuntu.
<realubot> itmannen: Dock verkar det inte vara ett krav för att köra GPU3-klienten. Men för att använda FAH-klienten i multicore med -smp så står det på FAHs sida att man måste ha 64-bitars.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag också nu. har en 11.10 64 och en 11.04 64 Bägge med gnome3 så klart :)
<realubot> Jag kör Unity i.a.f. Jag fick upp farten på det lite när jag valde en annan drivrutin.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo jan nyttjar smp
<itmannen> realubot,  menar du drivis för kortet
<realubot> FAH får gärna använda prollen 100% när jag inte använder datorn men om jag ska köra FAH i längden så måste jag prioritera min användning framför multicore.
<realubot> Det är därför jag är inne på ett unicor/multicore-script som växlar automatiskt.
<itmannen> realubot,  Förnuftigt tänkt
<realubot> itmannen: Japp. Jag ändrade drivrutin för grafikkortet och vips så blev Unity mycket snabbare. Nu är det ok, men inte mycket mer än så.
<realubot> Det är ett fall framåt jämfört med Gnome 2 i.a.f.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag ogillar Unity skarpt men det har du säkert redan förstått
<realubot> itmannen: Jo. Jag har förstått det. Jag har inte testat Gnome 3 ännu. Det kanske blir det till sliut. Jag får se.
<realubot> Jag ogillar dock att Unity och Gnome 3 kräver att man har avancerade skrivbordsefekter aktiverade. Det gör Ubuntu svårt att installera på en dator med dåligt stöd för grafikkortet.
<itmannen> realubot,  Allt har sin tid. men i 11.10 är det gnome3. Och den ser inte ut helt lika som gnome3 i 11.04
<realubot> itmannen: Kommer Gnome 3 ingå som ett alt. i 11.10 eller vad menar du?
<realubot> itmannen: Eller menar du att det är Gnome 3 som gäller för dig i 11.10?
<itmannen> realubot,  Det är gnome3 som default. fast läget heter Ubuntu
<realubot> itmannen: Jaha. Där ser man.
<itmannen> realubot,  Gnome3 i 11.04 är Guds gåva till mänskligheten
<realubot> Så i 11.10 kommer man att kunna välja mellan 1. Gnome 3, 2. Gnome 3 (fallback) 3. Unity 4. Unity 2d
<itmannen> realubot,  Nope. I 11.10 finns inte Gnome2
<realubot> itmannen: Nja, det lär gå att installera gnome-fallback eller något.
<itmannen> realubot,  Ja det går säkert att fixa
<realubot> gnome-session-fallback
<l`emil> jag som inte gillar unity längre sen jag började använda awn har börjat fundera på 11.10...
<itmannen> Jag är inte lika imponerad av Gnome3 i 11.10
<realubot> itmannen: Man får installera gnome-session-fallback, tror jag.
<itmannen> realubot,  ja det där kan du betydligt bättre än mig
<realubot> itmannen: Vad är det du inte gillar i Gnome 3 i 11.10 då?
<realubot> itmannen: Jag har aldrig testat gnome-session-fallback. Jag har bara läst om det.
<itmannen> realubot,  Det funkar inte lika smidigt. För mycket som påminner om Unity
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> l`emil: Avant Window Navigator?
<l`emil> mm
<realubot> l`emil: GÃ¥r den inte ihop med Unity eller?
<itmannen> Nu kaffe. Vi ses
<l`emil> den ersätter unitys funktion
<realubot> itmannen: Ha det!
<l`emil> realubot: du har väl sett den här förut: http://larsemil.se/ny-ubuntulook-pa-min-dator/
<realubot> l`emil: Mm. Jag tycker att Keyboard Shortcuts och Gnome Do ersätter 90-99% av Unity.
<l`emil> precis
<realubot> l`emil: Japp. Jag har sett den.
<realubot> Snyggt.
<realubot> l`emil: Frågan är hur awn beter sig när du maximerar ett fönster?
<realubot> Ligger awn ovanpå då?
<l`emil> nej
<l`emil> glider under och kommer fram om jag drar musen över
<l`emil> på min stora skärm låter jag den vara framme  hela tiden
<realubot> En bra grej med Unity är att Launchern utnyttjar bredden och inte höjden på skärmen. Paneler ska ligga i Y-led eftersom skrämarna är widescreen.
<l`emil> mjaee
<l`emil> i unity har du ju en X panel också längst upp
<realubot> l`emil: Ja men det är ok eftersom globalbar lägger menyerna där.
<realubot> Det är faktiskt det jag gillar mest med 11.04 och Unity. Globalbar.
<realubot> Det är riktigt nice.
<realubot> Tycker jag. :|
<whomee> realubot: du får tycka de.
<l`emil> japp
<l`emil> vi är snälla
<whomee> precis
<l`emil> Barre: vart sjutton fick jag inbjudningsurlen? letat överallt nu känns det som
<l`emil> får väl se om linux mint blir ersättaren när ubuntu blir för unityfierat. Samtidigt kanske de gjort underverk med unity till 11.10
<whomee> mint är faktiskt ganska trevligt
<Barre> l`emil: vilken url?
<realubot> Frågan är ju vilken väg Mint ska ta när Gnome 2 -> Gnome 3.
<realubot> Mint lär väl få satsa på Unity eller Gnome 3 dom också.
<realubot> En nackdel med 11.04 det är att det inte går att markera att man inte vill ha varningsmeddelanden lite då och då om att en av hårddiskarna har bad sectors.
<realubot> Det borde finnas ett alt. att inte visa felmeddelanden om en speciell disk. Nu har jag fått stänga av disk-utility-alternativet i Startup Applications för att bli av med tramset.
<realubot> Jag vet att disken är skadad. Jag behöver inte få TVÅ popupmeddelanden om det 1s efter varandra var 15:e minut.
<realubot> Och sedan får utvecklarna gör något åt buggen som gör att Application-dashen dyker upp BAKOM fönstren som täcker hela skärmen. Den kom ju upp FRAMFÖR alla fönster innan.
<l`emil> Barre: till wikin
<andol> l`emil: Alternativt så joinar du mig och philip5 på den mörka sidan?
<l`emil> andol: osx? kan vara ett alternativ. för jag kommer aldrig gå så långt att jag börjar använda kde.
<l`emil> andol: eller - så kör man en annan dist än ubuntu. ;)
<Barre> l`emil: glömt lösen?
<Barre> måste rusa nu...
<l`emil> Barre: pinga när du är tillbaka sen
<cHarNe2> hmm, försöker byta namn på filendelser som har PNG till png, men detta verkar inte funka :S  : rename -v 's/\.PNG/\.png/' *.PNG
<phnom> cHarNe2: Är det inte bra att köra med -n också så du ser om det går åt h-e innan du råkar göra fel? :P
<cHarNe2> testsade det först men fick invalid option :S
<cHarNe2> kanske är fish som spökar, ska testa med bash
<phnom> fish brukar göra dumma saker ibland
<cHarNe2> samma sak i bash :S
<cHarNe2> http://pastie.org/2525355
<Davst> får inte ordning på en USB disk, av och till.. (typ en gång varje eller varannan dag så stänger disken ner sigsjälv (släckt led), finns det något sätt att hindra den från detta? problemet är att den inte unmountar och det är ett helvete att behöva starta om burken för att få en USB disk igång igen
<phnom> cHarNe2: Vad har du för konstig version av rename :S
<cHarNe2> rename from util-linux 2.20
<cHarNe2> ni kör inte samma? :P
<phnom> dunno, jag har version 2.17.2 av util-linux iaf.
<cHarNe2> rename -V körde jag
<cHarNe2> kör arch iofs, men det ska ju vara samma
<phnom> cHarNe2: Jo, min
<phnom> rename har inte -V :P
<cHarNe2> aja, får göra det på nått annat sätt
<cHarNe2> min har o.O
<cHarNe2> fick det att funka nu,:  rename .PNG .png *.PNG
<Davst> JAg har en usb disk som verkar göra en soft-power-off (led lampan på disken slocknar) finns det ngt sätt som jag kan väcka den via konsolen eller hindra den från detta?
<phnom> Davst: Gör ett cronjob som petar på den var 5:e minut :P
<l`emil> gott med lunch
<Pingviller> god lunch är god, den lunch som smakar illa är en annan femma
 * Pingviller är missnöjd med gårdagens lunchrestaurang
<l`emil> ett dygn efteråt och fortfarande bitter!?
<Pingviller> det kommer aldrig gå över! :P
<Pingviller> ska äta matlåda resten av mitt liv, då är det iaf nån som vet hur man lagar mat som varit ansvarig :P
<cHarNe2> Pingviller: jasså? var åt du mat då?
<amelia> jag kan iaf glädja mig åt att stället jag äter lunch på är väldigt billigt för standard lunchkvalité...
<einand> orättvist att ni har tid att äta lunch
<l`emil> einand: grattis
<einand> l`emil: tack
<Pingviller> köp allevo måltidsersättning
<Pingviller> bättre och billigare än skräpmaten :P
<Pingviller> käkade på Nida catering på liljeholmen, ibland är det bra, men igår var det katastrof-dåligt
<amelia> de har iofs rätt shysst mat på vår restaurang, men jag är så petig med allt. som tur är har de bra sallad och det kan jag ju äta.
<rolfblidborg> Halloj!
<rolfblidborg> Long time no see!
<Richiie> tja, är de ngn som vet ifall de går att skicka stdout till dev/null samt stderr till en fil om man har en entry i crontab?
<Richiie> för att jag har en entry att ett skript ska köras
<Richiie> men vill skicka stdout till dev null samtidigt som stderr går till en .txt fil
<cHarNe2> 1>/devnull 2>/home/nisse/err.txt
<cHarNe2> ren chansning, troligen fel
<Richiie> går de att göra så verkligen=
<Richiie> normalt brukar det se ut >/dev/null 2&1
<Richiie> >/dev/null 2>&1
<Richiie> så brukar de normalt se ut då är de både stderr och stdout
<phnom> Richiie: Ja, det går att göra så
<phnom> 2>&1 binder bara ihop stderr (2) till stdout(1) så att de går till samma
<l`emil> jag läste elinstallation fyra gånger innan jag förstod att det var el installation och inte elin stallation
<Richiie> phnom: ok men om jag separat vill skicka stdout till dev null medans err går till en fil
<Richiie> hur gör jag de på lättaste sätt ?
<phnom> Precis som cHarNe2 sa, 1>/dev/null 2>somefile.txt
<Richiie> phnom: ok tack så mkt
<Coffe> innan jag sätter mig å begraver mig i bash. någon som har något liknande ? behöver göra ett script som tar dagens månad. kollar 3 månader tillbaka .. hittar den av de filer som är den senaset den månaden .. flyttar den, och sedan tar bort det filer som är äldre änden .
<Coffe> än den
<HeMan> Coffe: kan inte logrotate lösa det?
<Coffe> HeMan, jo kanske . men den får inte ändra namn eller något
<Coffe> å varje "mapp" är på 300GB"
<HeMan> Coffe: ok
<HeMan> Coffe: annars kan du ju säga åt find att hitta filer som är nyare eller äldre än 3 månader
<Coffe> HeMan, ok, de får jag kolla lite på ,, men det är backup filer.. så jag behöver hittaden nyaste av de som är mer än 3 månader gamla .. så först söka på gammal. sedan ur de söka på nyaste.
<novasion> det sägs att detta är dagis
<novasion> =))
<HeMan> Coffe: ls -lrT
<amelia> annars är det vanligt att använda en hälsningsfras t.ex. hej, goddag, hallå eller tjenare
<HeMan> Coffe: ls -lrt så klart
<Coffe> HeMan,  ålder på mappen är i dess namn
<HeMan> Coffe: men inte på stat på mappen?
<itmannen> I valet och kvalet. Min Grubmeny börjar se ut som en hel roman. Jag funderar på att ta fram Gparted och göra om allt
<phnom> itmannen: Vad ska du göra med gparted? Bara ta bort alla gamla kärnor som du inte behöver längre och kör update-grub(2)
<itmannen> phnom,  Jag vill ta bort fullständigt så det är soprent överallt
<phnom> Ja...
<phnom> Eller du har en massa gamla OS som ligger på andra partitioner?
<itmannen> phnom,  Helt rätt. jag har ett helt gäng utspridda
<novasion> itmannen: du ska ha slag på bucca
<novasion> =D
<itmannen> novasion, Bucca ?
<amelia> novasion: har du inget vettigt att säga går det bra att lämna kanalen.
<maxjezy> tips på en väldigt lättviktad dist som har torrentprogram  förinstallerat
<itmannen> phnom,  Och det enda raka är att totalrensa så det blir snyggt och fint igen på mina HD
<HeMan> maxjezy: tiny core
<HeMan> maxjezy: den har iofs inte det default men jag tror den har det som paket
<maxjezy> HeMan, kör den från hårddisk nu?
<maxjezy> jag vill inte ha en livedist
<phnom> itmannen: Ja, om det är så så är det ju det
<HeMan> maxjezy: den kan köra från disk om du vill
<itmannen> phnom,  Men jag gruvar mig lite. Är ett hiskligt arbete innan jag fått till allt som jag vill ha det. men det blir iaf en 11.04 med gnome3 och 64-bits
<maxjezy> HeMan, har kört den lite förut och den är ju snabb som sjutton så ja tror den skulle passa
<maxjezy> ska bara ha en dator till att seeda lite torrent
<HeMan> l`emil: ska du med på 24 hbc då?
<HeMan> l`emil: (besvärligt med din backtick i nicket...)
<speakman> morr'n
<itmannen> speakman,  Hm. 14:05
<speakman> Fick för övrigt nya TV:n + PS3 slutet förra veckan. Tur det då man legat däckad i influensa till igår... Riktigt nöjd med PS3 än så länge må jag säga. Tråkigt på den dåliga kvalitén på svtplay et al bara.
<phnom> speakman: Ah, influensa pga ny hemelektronik, classic ;)
<Unk1> tja. Är det någon som har tips på enkelt script/whatever som kan analysera dhcpd.leases filen för snyggt output? Gärna något enkelt skript eller kommando för att se via CLI?
<speakman> phnom: I wish. Fick snörvla halva veckan innan grejjerna kom :(
<speakman> Unk1: beror nog på vad du vill få ut av den
<Unk1> statestik.
<speakman> Unk1: http://dhcpstatus.sourceforge.net/
<Unk1> *250/255 addresser använda, t.ex.
<itmannen> phnom,  :D Klockrent
<Unk1> speakman: perfekt!! Tack!
<speakman> Unk1: np. Det finns massor. Googla på dhcp.leases och cgi script. Det är vad de flesta används till.
<Unk1> Har letat i 20min, men det var precis det som jag letade efter.
<Unk1> Hittade massa Nagios & WEB.
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<amelia> Philip5: hej hej!
<larsemil> HeMan: bättre nu? :)
<Philip5> larsemil: var det du som lekt med folding@home och gpu i linux?
<larsemil> HeMan: 24 hbc vad är deT?
<larsemil> Philip5: ja
<Philip5> amelia: ville bara liva upp lite :)
<amelia> HeMan: du vet ingen som har en IBM dataserver att sälja, helst power med x86 går bra också?
<Philip5> larsemil: kör du med cuda 3.x eller 4.x då?
<amelia> HeMan: 1U då.
<amelia> möjligen 2U..
<larsemil> Philip5: 3. finns inga wrappers för 4
<Philip5> larsemil: jag kör med cuda 4.x annars och hittade ingen kompilerad wrapper för det
<Philip5> tänkte se om det inte går att kompilera om den för 4an
<HeMan> larsemil: jepp
<HeMan> larsemil: http://www.24hbc.com/
<Philip5> itmannen: på tal om att fotografera i raw-format. vad använder du för program för att fixa till dina raw-bilder i efteråt?
<spacebug-> jahapp, jag trodde ubuntuone blivit mer pålitigt men ikke då :/
<Philip5> det är nog mer gnome/unity som är boven och kde är frälsaren! ;P
<itmannen> Philip5,  Tjena. Jag använder Gimp. Men man måste ladda hem en speciell plugin. Jag kommer inte ihåg vad den heter just nu
<spacebug-> hehe
<Philip5> itmannen: ufraw
<itmannen> Philip5,  precis så heter den. Tror det finna andra också
<Philip5> itmannen: ok. ja det funkar ju rätt bra det också. fast själv så föredrar jag nog rawtherapee då
<Philip5> itmannen: fast själv kör jag bibble men det är inte open source
<itmannen> Philip5,  Ok. Då ska jag försöka härma dig :)
<Philip5> itmannen: testa rawtherapee
<itmannen> Philip5,  Är bibble för gimp ?
<Philip5> det borde finnas att installera som paket
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> de är egna program för raw-grejs
<itmannen> Philip5,  Aha. Jag ska snoka efter ditt förslag senare. Funderar på att köra om allt i denna datorn
<Philip5> itmannen: ska det blir 64bit?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Japp. Helt rätt. En 11.04 Gnome3 64 bits
<Philip5> itmannen: då jäklar är du med i matchen sedan eller?!?! ;)
<larsemil> HeMan: nej det tror jag inte jag ska vara med på. 24hrhack kanske därimot
<HeMan> larsemil: same same
<larsemil> HeMan: vill du vara med!? :)
<itmannen> Philip5,  Och på fredag kommer mitt nya grafikkort :) Håll i hatten grabbar
<whomee> så skönt att ha installerat om maskinen hemma helt, rent och fint och allt, sen så ville inte varken tangentbord eller mus fungera >.< bluetooth dongeln identifieras men inte mycke mer.
<Philip5> itmannen: är det efter det som du ska bli gpu-mästaren?
<Haffe> Hmmmm.
<Haffe> Har någon testat att bitcoinmina?
<Haffe> Ungefär hur många pengar per dygn kan man få ut med ett bra grafikkort?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Man ska sikta högt. men jag tror nog inte jag lyckas. men tiden får utvisa resultatet. I brist på annat så är jag tjurig :)
<Philip5> itmannen: det lär inte bli sämre än du har det iaf :)
<itmannen> Philip5,  rawtherapee finns inte för 11.04 :(
<HeMan> larsemil: jag är definitivt sugen på nått sånt!
<HeMan> larsemil: när kör ni nästa?
<Philip5> itmannen: jo det ska väl finnas
<itmannen> Philip5,  Inte i listan som jag tittar på
<Philip5> itmannen: hmm, hade visst byggt det paketet själv från sås
<Philip5> itmannen: jag kan nog köra upp det på min ppa
<itmannen> Philip5,  Aha. Nu fattar jag. Det är en ppa
<Philip5> hittade du deras sajt?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Japp. men måste söka på 11.04
<Philip5> umm
<speakman> rawstudio är ju kanske inte så dumt heller
<itmannen> Philip5,  Salvadhor's PPA repository
<speakman> http://rawstudio.org/
<larsemil> HeMan: 24hrhack är ju en grej i jönköping som jag inte har koll på mer än att det är ett i oktober.
<Philip5> rawstudio är rätt trevligt det också
<larsemil> HeMan: daladevelop kör vi ju typ en gång i månaden. nu på lördag nästa. i falun.
<larsemil> HeMan: daladevelop är allt från c till ruby on rails och javascript
<larsemil> det man vill hacka med helt enkelt
<Philip5> itmannen: packar senaste cuda-grejerna nu så det blir extra fart på fah-klienten ;P
<itmannen> Philip5,  Hm. Du ska då alltid vara värst :D
<Philip5> itmannen: nä det ska ju du vara med ditt nya grafikkort
<itmannen> Philip5,  Nja ni kommer nog att köra åttor runt mig ändå
<Philip5> du har väl beställt ett nyare kort än mitt?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Ingen aning
<Philip5> vad beställde du?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Det belv ett Asus EN210 Silent
<Philip5> aha, jag har en gammal gts250 så min kanske har mer ändå då
<itmannen> Philip5,  det var det som ante mig
<Philip5> nog inte så stor skillnad förutom att din är tystare
<itmannen> Philip5,  Vi får se till helgen hur det verkar bli
<Philip5> itmannen: ska nog till sthlm imorgon och shoppa lite kameragrejs. skulle åkt idag men kom annat emellan
<itmannen> Philip5,  Hur mycket kamera grejor ska du ha ?
<Philip5> jag har mindre än du tror
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jojo. Är du mannen med guldbyxorna ?
<Philip5> i wish
<itmannen> Tänk om jag kunde ta och bestämma mig nu
<Philip5> för vad?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Att börja köra om denna maskin helt
<larsemil> gjorde du inte det förra veckan?
<larsemil> :)
<itmannen> larsemil,  Om du menar mig så installerade jag på en ny dist
<Philip5> att köra 64bit måste ju bara det känns kul
<itmannen> Philip5,  Helt rätt. jag har 2 sådana här 11.04 samt 11.10
<itmannen> Philip5,  jag får väl tacka dig som tipsade om att min dator skulle klara 64
<Philip5> itmannen: så du har någon att skylla på sedan om den inte skulle klara det ;)
<itmannen> Philip5,  LOL. Precis. men det funkar klockrent
<itmannen> Philip5,  Att OS inte skulle funka är inget jag oroar mig för. Det är bara att göra om
<HakanS> Philip5: Hur nergraderar man MLT-paketet? Det går inte att köra Kdenlive med MLT 0.7.4
<Philip5> HakanS: aptitude install paketnamn=paketversion
<Philip5> apt-cache policy paketnamn
<Philip5> om du vill veta vilka paketversionsnamn som finns tillgängliga
<HakanS> Philip5: Jag har provat det, men föregående version finns inte i cachen.
<Philip5> vad är det som spökar med mlt 0.7.4 då?
<HakanS> Det går inte att köra Kdenlive med MLT-version 0.7.4
<Philip5> är det inte så att du försöker köra en kdenlive som är byggd mot en annan version av mlt än den som du råkar ha installerad?
<Philip5> t ex är min kdenlive byggd mot 0.7.4 men inte han som har ppan som nämns på kdenlives sajt för han har inte uppdaterat mlt
<Philip5> så du kör med hans kdenlive men mina mlt?
<Philip5> för mina är nyare men funkar inte med hans
<HakanS> Philip5: Kan vara så. Får kolla när jag kommer hem.
<Philip5> men kör du med min kdenlive så borde allt funka
<Philip5> däremot så verkar det ta ovanligt lång tid att få ut kdenlive 0.8.2 som skulle varit ute i början av augusti enligt de själva
<HakanS> Men borde jag inte köra med din Kdenlive när jag använder ditt PPA?
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> om du ser till att det är min kdenlive och mlt som du kör och inte mixar hans och mina
<Philip5> kolla versionsnumren och maintainer för de paketen som du har installerade
<HakanS> Ska kolla det när jag kommer hem.
<Silasle> http://www.arcadeathome.com/images/news/new_microsoft_keyboard.jpg
<Philip5> gör så
<Philip5> tror du kommer se att de är mixade
 * HakanS ska cykla hem nu, i höstrusket. 
<Silasle> I stormen ;)
<_Dreamer> Tjena, har läst lite template system i php och undrar om det finns någon som skulle kunna hjälpa mig, ingen svarar på php-freaks
<Coffe> _Dreamer, beror ju på vilket du tänkte anv
<_Dreamer> jag har 4 filer, template.php, menu.php, defalt.html och page1.html (som test). I template.php har jag två div's en med id menu och en annan med id content. Menu .php laddas in i menu genom require_once("menu.php"); likaså laddas default.html in i content.
<_Dreamer> det fungerar som det ska
<_Dreamer> när jag sedan byter ut default.html mot "$page.html" och sätter $page till default fungerar det också
<charles_> _Dreamer: Fråga i ##php ?
<_Dreamer> men när jag sedan genom att lägga in länkar i menyn försöker att sätta href="template.php?page=page1" fungerar det itne
<_Dreamer> inte
<charles_> Ett tips bara.
<_Dreamer> med två ##?
<charles_> Jag tror det.
<_Dreamer> okej
<_Dreamer> testar
<_Dreamer> också på freenode?
<realubot> Japp.
<realubot> Det ska finnas en sådan kanal ja.
<realubot> Dock måste du har reggat ditt nick för att komma in, tror jag.
<_Dreamer> var?
<_Dreamer> står att jag måste få en invite
<itmannen> har någon hackat Ubuntu Sverige ?
<phnom> itmannen: ?
<itmannen> phnom,  Drupalsidan
<itmannen> http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/
<phnom> Funkar bra för mig.
<itmannen> Mysko
<CasperN> laddar inte riktigt för mig
<_Dreamer> står bara ansluter till softwarefreedomday.se
<_Dreamer> blank sida
<CasperN> precis
<realubot> itmannen: Jag kommer in.
<itmannen> precis. Så står det hos mig också
<_Dreamer> vilken browser?
<itmannen> realubot,  Välkommen in :)
<itmannen> Har alltid funkat med rirefox
<CasperN> realubot: måste vara den skylldige
<itmannen> CasperN,  Amen
<CasperN> forumet och allt annat fungerar dock finfint
<CasperN> bara allt under drupal som sagt
<realubot> itmannen: Jag använder Firefox.
<itmannen> Hur kan det komma sig att några får  softwarefreedomday.se ?
<realubot> itmannen: http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/
<realubot> Jag brukar gå in den vägen.
<CasperN> men realubot får du upp startsidan då?
<CasperN> forumet fungerar
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag också. Och den enda sidan som inte öppnar
<itmannen> realubot,  Aha. Nu gick det bra. Vad mysko
<CasperN> vissa kanske har startsidan cachad
<itmannen> Viktigt meddelande ! Jag har nu formaterat mina HD. Och kört in en ny 11.04 gnome3 64-bitars
 * realubot antecknar.
<realubot> itmannen: Jag köper en megafon imorgon och ställer mig i centrala Göteborg och basunerar ut budskapet att itmannen har installerat en ny version av 64-bitars Ubuntu 11.04 med Gnome 3.
<realubot> Lägg ut! Lägg ut!
<realubot> Kommer det på SVTs 18-nyheter eller vågar TV sända först kl. 21 när barnen har gått och lagt sig?
<itmannen> realubot,  Dig kan man lita i alla väder tydligen. Mycket bra förslag :D
<realubot> itmannen: Hehe. ;)
<gusnan> Ja, det där var ju ointressant jämfört med realubots folding@home .. :|
<itmannen> realubot,  Det kommer att gå på SVT 24 mest hela natten. vad då finanskrisen. Nu snackar vi nyheter
<realubot> itmannen: Jag tror du får nöja dig med en notis i lokalblaskan för som gusnan säger så kommer nog TV sända reportage om Ubuntu Sveriges lag i Folding@home i några veckor framöver.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo så kommer det nog att bli. men jag har satt upp info på konsum iaf
<realubot> Och nu undrar såklart hela kanalen vad jag pratar om?
<realubot> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=54741
<realubot> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<realubot> Så då får jag ju länka till det så att folk inte sitter och undrar i onödan.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag har slutat undra över dina tilltag :)
<gusnan> realubot, Varför tar du inte megafonen? Hade inte det varit effektivare?
<realubot> itmannen: Det är inte en dum idé att göra faktiskt. På allvar. :)
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag ser inget nytt där. Vad menar du ?
<realubot> itmannen: http://spreadubuntu.org/
<realubot> Jag har själv funderat på att trycka ut och sätta upp lite reklam för Ubuntu.
<Philip5> larsemil: där?
<realubot> Dock har jag inte någon färgskrivare så det får bli svartvitt i.s.f.
<itmannen> realubot,  det där var en trevlig sida. Ingen färgskrivare ? Du måste med mig skämta aprillo
<Kurdistan> hej tuxare.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Hej din Kurd
 * Kurdistan japp kurden är här :). 
<realubot> itmannen: Nope. Jag har en svartvit laserskrivare. Det är bättre utskriftsekonomi.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: har du hunnit krascha gnome 3 några ggr idag?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Hello Kurdis.
<itmannen> realubot,  Men jag förstår inte varför det är en massa stenåldersgrejor där
<Kurdistan> realubot: hello .) på dig
<realubot> Kurdistan: Hur står det till?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Jag har totalformaterat mina HD och kört in nytt och snyggt
<realubot> itmannen: Fråga mig inte...
<itmannen> realubot,  För sent. Jag har redan gjort det :)
<Kurdistan> realubot: har du vaknat tidigare idag? bara bra. pluggat en stund, nu dödar jag tid här :).
<Kurdistan> itmannen: jaså? vad körde du in som var nytt och snyggt? :P
<realubot> itmannen: ;)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Nja nytt och nytt.  Det blev min älskling 100.4 gnome3 fast en 64-bitars. Så nu har jag jobb inatt
<realubot> BREAKING NEWS! itmannen har installerat Ubuntu 11.04 på datorn. Och det är inte vilket 11.04 som helst. Det är 64-bitars Ubuntu 11.04. Och vet ni vad? Det stannar inte där. Han har även... och håll i er nu... installerat Gnome 3 i Ubuntu! Ja, det är faktiskt sant! Helt otroligt!
<realubot> Visst är jag roligt? ;)
<realubot> *rolig
<Kurdistan> itmannen: jag visste inte 100.4 var ute ännu :).
<itmannen> realubot, LOL. Du måste vara helt knäpp :D. men jag tackar för reklamen. Hoppa jag kan hjälpa dig sen
<realubot> Det är som han som kom in i kanalen och tjatade om att han hade installerat Ubuntu 11.
<realubot> Eller vad det var.
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) haha. +1
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Sorry. Jag blir nervös av Realubot :) menar så klart 11.04
<Kurdistan> itmannen: så du lämnade 11.10 för 11.04? fegis. :P
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Nja inte helt. jag har bägge. Tji fick du
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) när ska du ge unity ärlig chans?
<Kurdistan> :P eller du kanske är nöjd med gnome shell (tycker gnome-shell faktiskt är snyggare än unity).
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Det har jag gjort. I 2 dagar. Sen fick jag nog
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :P du måste ge unity minst en vecka. då kommer du vänja dig med dockan. :P
<realubot> Jag ger Unity en ärlig chans nu. Tummen upp för att Luanchern utnyttjar höjden istället för bredden på skärmen och ett stort plus för Globalbar men i övrigt... njäe.
<realubot> Globalbar är dock ett stort lyft, tycker jag.
<Kurdistan> realubot: kör du 11.04?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Jag säger som ferdinand. Jag trivs bäst under mitt gnome
<Kurdistan> du lämna 10.10 :(
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) jag har faktiskt ingen DE som jag älskar mest.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Japp,jag gick över för att installera ett 64-bitars system så jag kan köra FAH-klienten i multicore.
<itmannen> realubot,  Var beredd på krig nu
<Kurdistan> realubot: nice nice. hur upplever du unity?
<larsemil> Philip5: kommer senare ikväll
<Kurdistan> larsemil: :) ja det var ju viktigt att veta.
<Kurdistan> han jagar nog någon älg någonstans med sin kamera eller så är det tvärtom. :P
<realubot> Kurdistan: Tja. Jag tycker man klarar sig lika bra med Keyboard Shortcuts och Gnome Do. Ok, Unity ser väl lite flashigare ut men rent funktionellt så tycker jag inte det tillför så mycket ännu. Dock gillar jag som sagt skarpt Globalbar. Globalbar gör helt klart att fönstren utnyttjar skärmytan mer när fönstren är maximerade.
<Kurdistan> realubot: förstår. som sagt unity är väl ännu inte "klar".
<Kurdistan> gnome shell har ju utvecklats längre än unity
<realubot> itmannen: Krig? Jag rekommenderar att du dra upp fläkten på kepsen på högsta varvtal om du ska få GPU3-klienten för Windows i Wine att spela med ditt nya grafikkort. ;)
<realubot> itmannen: Eller du kanske tänkte på Unity? :S
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag föredrar nog en bra tiling wm egentligen men men...
<realubot> Jag orkar inte lära mig Haskell för att konfigurera en wm (Xmonad). Och jag orkar inte testa någon annan wm för stunden.
<itmannen> realubot@ När jag får mitt nya på fredag så får du hålla i dig
<Kurdistan> realubot: jaså. så du är mer för tiling wm. vilka har du testat?
<realubot> itmannen: DÃ¥ kommer du som en raket. ;)
<itmannen> realubot@  Visst. raket tankad med bromsolja
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag har testat Xmonad (och Bluetile som bygger på Xmonad) och Ion3. Så det återstår några att testa.
<Kurdistan> lärde mig idag ta bort besvärliga filer med konstiga ändelser. gick inte bort, men tur nog så är CLI ens bästa vän.
<realubot> Dock orkar jag ine det nu. Jag lägger hellre tiden på annat men helt klart föredrar jag tiling. Jag kör med Terminator nu. Det duger i väntan på ett riktigt tiling wm.
<Kurdistan> realubot: med tiling vm så har du ju lättviktad dist. så slipper man DE om man bara kör VM.
<phnom> Kurdistan: Eller så gör man som jag och byter ut metacity i gnome mot en tiling istället :P
<itmannen> Nu måste jag starta om datorn efter systemåtgärder. Och du realubot. Detta behöver du inte annonsera imorgon :)
<realubot> phnom: Vilken tiling kör du?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jo. Jag har dock kört Xmonad tillsammans med Gnome.
<Kurdistan> brb
<Philip5> larsemil: oki
<Barre> larsemil: ping
<Philip5> Barre: han ska visst dyka upp senare ikväll säger han
<Philip5> Barre: testar fah-klienten med gpu nu och kör på min nvidia gts250 istället
<Philip5> känns ännu inte som den är överdrivet snabbare än min i7a
<Philip5> skulle ha ett nyare nvidiakort
<Philip5> trist att den inte verkar köra på både gpu och cpu
<HakanS> Philip5: Jag har kollat Kdenlive-version nu.
<Philip5> ok
<Barre> spännande Philip5 =)
<HakanS> Version 0.8-natty~ppa2kde47
<HakanS> Maintainer: Philip Johansson
<Philip5> HakanS: kör du kde 4.7?
<HakanS> Philip5: Japp. KDE 4.7.00
<Philip5> ok
<Philip5> och dina mlt då? vad är det för paketversioner?
<HakanS> 0.7.4-natty~ppa1
<HakanS> Maintainer: Philip Johansson
<Philip5> ser också rätt ut
<Philip5> HakanS: hur var det? hade du sse2 men inte sse3? mlt kräver sse2
<Philip5> i alla fall min
<HakanS> Philip5: Nej, datorn stöder inte sse2.
<Philip5> då är det nog därför
<HakanS> Attans.
<Philip5> du får nog investera i en nyare cpu som iaf har stöd för sse2
<Philip5> helst sse3
<Philip5> vet inte hur den andra snubben gjort med det stödet
<HakanS> Ja. Det verkar som att jag får skaffa en ny dator.
<Philip5> det går att slå av men då går det långsammare med videoredigeringen  för alla som har det som nog är de flesta idag
<Philip5> slå av när man bygger alltså
<Philip5> Barre: fast min gpu-fläkt går för fullt och den låter bra mycket mer än min gpu-fläkt :(
<HakanS> Den här datorn har åtskilliga år på nacken.
<Philip5> HakanS: ja den kanske inte ska användas som mottstock för vad man ska stödja då
<Philip5> HakanS: kolla vad han sunabs eller vad han heter kräver för cpu-stöd
<Philip5> ser du i buildloggen för mlt paketet på hans PPA
<Philip5> på launchpad alltså
<HakanS> Philip5: Någonstans här menar du? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/79719586/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.mlt_0.7.5%2Bgit20110912.6c5e2618-0ubuntu0~sunab~natty1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Philip5> HakanS: japp. han kör med sse som krav men inte sse2 eller sse3
<Philip5> HakanS: fast han har även slagit av mmx vilket borde vara rätt onödigt för det har väl nästan alla cpuer sedan typ 486??
<amelia> *gäsp*
<HakanS> Philip5: Då borde det bara vara att lägga till det PPA.t då.
<Philip5> HakanS: ja och avinstallera mina mlt-paket och kdenlive
<Philip5> Barre: nu racar jag min cpu mot min cpu och ser vilken som är snabbast... det är väldigt lika mellan min i7a och min nvidia gts250 :O
<HakanS> Philip5: Borde inte de uppgraderas automatiskt?
<Philip5> hur menar du?
<Philip5> mina paket är nyare så har du båda ppaerna aktiva så kommer den välja att installera mina paket
<Barre> Philip5: jag orkar inte ens ge mig in att folda på gpu... :P
<Philip5> Barre: för att du inte har några gpuer värda att prata om :P
<HakanS> Philip5: Jag lade till ppa:sunab/kdenlive-svn istället.
<Philip5> ok
<Philip5> vet inte hur stabil svn är
<Philip5> Barre: men jag kan säga att min dator laggar lite nu när jag kör min cpu på 780% och min gpu för fullt :O
<HakanS> Philip5: Återstå att se.
<Philip5> jo
<speedxcore> konverterar ni kärnkraft till vikta proteiner?
<Philip5> jepp
<einand> speedxcore: ?
<speedxcore> einand: förlåt, jag menade: konverterar ni sönderfallande atomer till vikta proteiner?
<einand> ingen aning faktiskt
<einand> jag kör bara FHE
<phnom> speedxcore: Nä, jag hämnas på dinosaurierna för alla människor de dödade i Jurassic Park, så jag viker mha kolkraft.
<HakanS> Philip5: Nu startade Kdenlive i alla fall.
<speedxcore> tycker ni ska cykel-generator folda, så får ni energi också
<speedxcore> träning =)
<Silasle> Philip5: Har du åtta kärnor?
<Philip5> Silasle: 4 kärnot plus HT
<Philip5> HakanS: najs, det var sse2 då
<Barre> Philip5: heheh.. äntligen får datorn jobba lite...
<Barre> bamsefar: jag ångrar mig bittert att jag gav mig in i tråden...
<Philip5> Barre: vilkten tråd jiddrar ni i?
<Barre> Philip5: en tråd om hw-raids vara eller inte vara :/
<Philip5> aha
<Silasle> Philip5: Jaha, en i7 2600 eller? :)
<Philip5> Silasle: yes
<Silasle> Ok, jag har lillebrorsan. i5 2500K
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> också helt ok skulle jag tro men den är ju lite av en lillbror till min
<Silasle> Om man inte kan utnyttja 8 "kärnor" så är de väl någorlunda jämmnstarka
<amelia> *gäsp*
<[Spooky]> Hej på er!
<Kurdistan> så nu är man klar med läsandet för idag.
<Philip5> Silasle: vet inte om det är någon skillnad på hur de går att överklocka och så är det väl skillnad på storleken på cache
<[Spooky]> realubot: Jag har visst rasat lite på listan.. ;)
<Kurdistan> blir CL idag.
<Kurdistan> barca-milan.
<einand> vad jag läste är i5 ca 20% långsammare på samma frekvenstal
<einand> än i7
<Philip5> det är ju en del
<Kurdistan> einand: förstår folk dig bättre idag? :P
<einand> Kurdistan: vet inte, sa precis min femte mening
<Kurdistan> einand: hur var responsen? :P
<einand> att Philip5 sa det är ju en del
<Kurdistan> einand: Philip5 :) är galen. han gillar kde. :P
<einand> jag gillar KDE med
<Kurdistan> einand: usch då är ni inte friska. :P
<einand> fast jag gillar ion3 bättre
<Kurdistan> det ska vara tiling wm och ingen DE som tar mycket kraft
<einand> Kurdistan: ion3 ;)
<einand> Kurdistan: du vet att i vissfall så kan tex kde och compis dra mindre energi än vad ett icke accelerad miljö gör
<Kurdistan> einand: :). kde är allt roligt. har varit min main DE nu i 3 månader.
<Kurdistan> :) du menar compiz och kwin?
<einand> ja
<[Spooky]> Trevligt att man får ett "hej".. ;)
<Silasle_> vid flertrådade är den som sagt snabbare, annars ungefär lika. Leta upp sweclockers test, kan tyvärr inte länka nu :)
<Kurdistan> einand: har aldrig råkat ut för de tillfällen, men det är väl när 3-d acc. behövs.
<einand> Kurdistan: beror på vad du har för 3d kort
<einand> tex intel inbyggd grafkort drar mindre energi än samma beräkningar på cpu
<Kurdistan> einand: :) nvidia.
<Kurdistan> einand: intel som grafikkort vet jag inte om jag tycker är det bästa. men som processor toppen bra.
<Kurdistan> :) tydligen är nvidia sura på intel och tänker dra sig ur processor branschen
<Kurdistan> Philip5: ska du se matchen idag?
<Kurdistan> zlatan ska tydligen ej spela.
<einand> Kurdistan: det handlar inte om att vara bäst alltid
<einand> intel kort klarar det som är avsedda att göra
<Kurdistan> einand: det är sant.
<Kurdistan> tv out är väl inte så lätt med intel
<bamsefar> Barre: Omg, jag borde fan bjuda på tårta för den där uppvisningen. :)
<einand> nVidia drar sig ur pga att dom skjuter sig själva hela tiden
<Kurdistan> einand: kör du själv med intel?
<einand> Kurdistan: jag har ett sådant där kombo kort
<einand> med intel och nvidia
<einand> rätt tufft faktiskt, kan växla på applikationsnivå
<einand> så jag kan köra två program brevid varandra på samma skärm, som använder olika kort
<einand> Kurdistan: därför jag springer så fort på FEH, för jag använder aldrig mitt nvidia kort, så den får leka till 100% där hur den vill
<Kurdistan> einand: okej. då kör du ironhide eller vad det nu heter.
<einand> Kurdistan: japp fast blev bumblebee project men är samma ide
<einand> startar ett program med optirun namn
<einand> så kör jag med nvidia
<Philip5> Kurdistan: nope. jag kollar på hockeyn nu
<Kurdistan> einand: hur fungerar det under linux?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: okej.
<einand> Kurdistan: fungerar väldigt bra
<Kurdistan> einand: nice nice.
<Kurdistan> nu ska jag se boll.
<larsemil> ska prova ironhide eller bumblebee project tänkte jag. snart.
<einand> larsemil: jag gillade bumblebee project bäst, förstod mig aldrig på ironhide
<einand> som ville starta flera x sessioner
<einand> gillade bättre när man körde allt tillsammans
<einand> larsemil: kör du optimus i windows7?
<larsemil> einand: windows what?
<Barre> larsemil: pong
<Barre> bamsefar: :P
<Peyam> Hello everybody.
<Peyam> Fan va sugen jag e på ubuntu. Vill byta till den på min andra bärbara nu nu. men är rädd för o bli tvungen att ändra tillbaka den
<Peyam> Just nu kör man bara Matlab och kanske lite python
<Silasle> Peyam: Du kan väl köra både och under en övergångsperiod?
<Peyam> Silasle:  Blir det inte för mkt?Är det inte skadligt för datorn?
<Silasle> Varför skulle det vara skadligt? Du väljer bara vad du vill starta, ubuntu eller windows, när du sätter igång datorn
<Peyam> Minskar den inte datorns prestanda?
<Peyam> Silasle:  Tycker du att jag ska ha båda? det känns onödigt då att ha dvd brännar programm i båda
<Peyam> Det är kanske smart att göra som du säger
<Silasle> Du kommer bara ha lite mindre utrymme på hårddisken. Det är inte så att båda körs samtidigt. Du väljer vilket som körs just den gången du startar datorn
<Silasle> Om du har plats så skadar det inte
<einand> realubot: jag är sur på FEH
<Peyam> Nu ska jag kra med Windows installer. Har ngn provat det? Funkar den bra?
<itmannen> einand,  Vi är vana nu att du är sur. Så det är ingen större nyhet :)
<Peyam> einand: Har du provat Ubuntu winsows installer?
<einand> Peyam: japp
<einand> gjorde det på grannen, när hans dator vägra starta från usb
<[Spooky]> Peyam: Använder du mycket i Windows som du känner att du måste ha i Windows?
<Peyam> einand: Funkar den bra? Kan man välja i början vad man ska köra?
<einand> itmannen: i detta fallet är det beforat, irriterande när mjukvara begränsar mig bara för dom tycker det inte fungerar
<[Spooky]> Eh Som du känner att du måste ha i Linux ska det stå..
<einand> Peyam: ja,, bryter sig in windows startmenyn, så du kan välja
<einand> vad du vill starta
<Peyam> [Spooky]: Faktiskt inte. Men  Det är alltid bra o ha så slipper jag ominstalera allt om jag blir tvungen
<itmannen> einand,  Vilka är "dom" ?
<Peyam> einand: Så man kör Ubuntu och windows samtidigt?
<einand> itmannen: FEH
<einand> itmannen: mjukvaran
<[Spooky]> Peyam: Då är det nog bättre som de säger här att du kör Windows/Linux på samma maskin...
<itmannen> einand,  menar du folding ?
<einand> itmannen: japp
<einand> itmannen: tydligen fungerar det inte att använda både gpu och cpu samtidigt, man måste välja
<itmannen> einand,  Vad är det dom inte gillar då ?
<einand> så har dom lagt in skydd, så jag kan inte starta två instanser av samma program
<Peyam> [Spooky]:  Kör man windows och ubuntu samtidigt? Eller kan man välja i boot vilken man vill starta upp
<itmannen> einand,  Ok. Ute efter pallplats ?
<[Spooky]> Peyam: Du väljer i booten vad du ska starta..
 * Barre gillar att delhage viker på en 286sx-propp ;)
<einand> Barre: lol
<einand> finns det verkligen mjukvara för det
<itmannen> Härligt. Nu täcker min grubmeny inte större delen av skärmen längre
<Barre> knappa 69 points per wu...
<einand> :)
<einand> jag har högsta snittet i ubuntu teamet
<Barre> du har också det mest udda operativsystemet i ubuntu teamet ;)
<itmannen> einand,  Jisses vad du måste vara lycklig :D
<einand> itmannen: självklart
<Barre> men vars e larsemil
<[Spooky]> Jag sitter och viker i Windows 7.. :P
<coobra> viker ?
<einand> [Spooky]: gör jag med
<Barre> [Spooky] and einand sitting in a tree K....I....S...S...I...N...G
<[Spooky]> ;)
<einand> Barre: nej V...I...K....E....R
<Barre> lol
<itmannen> Jag för min del är ingen överlöpare så jag viker i ubuntu som sig bör.
<einand> itmannen: jag viker bara för att klå realubot
<realubot> Vad ni än gör så vik inte ner er.
<einand> realubot: <3
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag viker aldrig från den rätta vägen :)
<realubot> [Spooky]: Ja. Nu när dom stora pojkarna har hoppat på Folding-tåget så hänger man inte med i statistiken.
<itmannen> einand,  Pyttsan. Svepskäl bara
<einand> itmannen: hade jag kört seriöst, hade jag nog låtit maskinen pumpa mer än 4 timmar om dagen
<itmannen> realubot,  Stor i truten möjligtvis :D
<itmannen> einand,  Så varför är du inte seriös då ?
<einand> itmannen: för jag anser min cpu tid är viktigare till andra projekt
<itmannen> einand,  Ok. ja det kan det vara ibland
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Jag viker så länge prollen inte behövs till annat och så länge elräkningen inte blir för hög.
<einand> realubot: är väl värt 50öre timmen för att vika
<realubot> Jag tror i.o.f.s. att jag har en skapligt god chans att placera mig hyggligt i statistiken i det långa loppet. Jag har tålamod och frågan är om dagens storfräsare verkligen har det?
<realubot> einand: Det låter mycket. Skulle det kosta 180 kr/månad?
<einand> realubot: slår vi ut det över 6 månader vinner du
<einand> realubot: nä, var nog mycket
<realubot> einand: Jag misstänker att jag har en god chans i längden.
<einand> realubot: köp en sådan där energimätare på kjell för 99kr
<realubot> einand: Jag har seriöst lånat en energimätare men jag har inte orkat sätta i den i eljacket. :)
<realubot> *elmätare
<einand> realubot: jo, krävs ju att man stänger av datorn
<realubot> Det gör jag varje dag. :) Min dator går aldrig 24/7.
<realubot> Det beror på att jag inte orkar lyssna på fläkten non-stop.
<realubot> Det var också därför jag hade planer på att köpa en 10m HDMI-kabel men men...
<einand> realubot: en tystare fläkt
<realubot> Det är svårt att få ner ljudvolymen, tycker jag.
<realubot> Jag är lite känslig på sådant. Jag vill att datorn ska vara tyst och inte bara tystare.
<einand> med en bra fläkt som inte ger vibrationer så låter det inte mycket
<realubot> Det blir mer och mer viktigt för mig att datorn är så tyst som möjligt.
<einand> realubot: köp ett nätagg med högre verkningsgrad
<realubot> Det jag har klarar 550W. Det är ändå ganska mycket sätt till vad jag använder datorn till, tycker jag.
<speedxcore> realubot: köp en kvm-extender. ställ datorn i rummet brevid.
<realubot> En idé är ju att koppla via en router och fjärrstyra datorn. Om routern klarar 1Gbit/s så borde det väl inte lagga?
<speedxcore> realubot: det laggar =)
<realubot> speedxcore: Dom kostar väl jättemycket?
<speedxcore> realubot: dom har en på rea på komplett.se
<speedxcore> var under 500
<realubot> speedxcore: Länk? :)
<speedxcore> sen hade dom en usb för 600
<einand> tja, 500krs kvm swich, kanske duger för hemmabruk
<speedxcore> http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=631359
<speedxcore> enjoy
 * speedxcore har redan en, annars hade man haffat den
<realubot> speedxcore: Tack.
<speedxcore> står du ut med ps2 är det ju ruskigt billigt
<einand> den har ju inte usb
<speedxcore> dom har en usb för c:a 600 med
<speedxcore> båda fyndvaror
<einand> speedxcore: rätt låg upplösning med
<speedxcore> vA?
<einand> ja
<speedxcore> ah har du rätt i
<speedxcore> såg inte
<einand> Max upplösning1280 x 1024 @ 60 Hz
<speedxcore> sry
<speedxcore> realubot: kolla upplösning
<einand> tror det är svårt att hitta en bra kvm swich för under 1500-2000kr
<speedxcore> hehe
<speedxcore> man köper beg
<einand> duger säkert på server, där upplösningen inte spelar någon större roll
<speedxcore> finns många highend beg.. pga att företag fått över.. pga virtualisering
<einand> speedxcore: jo
<realubot> speedxcore: Den kräver ju VGA?
<speedxcore> hehe jo
<speedxcore> hdmi kostar massa =)
<realubot> speedxcore: "High resolution video -up to 1280 x 1024 @ 60 Hz "
<einand> varför hdmi
<einand> duger utmärkt med DVI
<realubot> einand: Duger med DVI också.
<speedxcore> dvi då
<speedxcore> dvi och dvi är samma bildsignla
<speedxcore> *bildsignal
<speedxcore> hdmi
<realubot> Jag tänker inte ha max 1280x1024 i uoolösning över VGA.
<speedxcore> </typos>
<einand> jag och en kompis tänkte bygga en egen, vi räkna ut att det skulle kosta 70% mot vad de komersiella kostar idag
<realubot> Det går jag inte med på.
<einand> om man inte räknar med tiden då
<speedxcore> hehe
<realubot> http://www.aten.com/products/productItem.php?model_no=CE250A
<realubot> There it is.
<speedxcore> jag har en blackbox
<realubot> Och jag betalar inte 1500-2000 kr för en bra KVM-switch.
<realubot> Så vad gör man?
<speedxcore> realubot: du får hålla utkik beg
<einand> realubot: köp en 15 meter DVI kabel
<einand> och hoppas på det bästa
<speedxcore> einand: funkar ju också
<einand> dvi är inte riktigt lika känslig som hdmi
<einand> dock, om en 15meters hdmi har cerfifikats stämpel på sig, vet man att det fungerar
<realubot> einand: Nja. Jag köpte en gång 10m DVI på Inet och fick lämna tillbaka den. Dom sa att det inte finns några grantier att dom fungerar. Så jag fick välja mellan att chansa med en ny kabel och pengarna tillbaka på den jag hade köpt.
<einand> realubot: jo, är inte så stor chans det fungerar på så långa avstånd
<einand> särskilt inte om du har wifi i samma lägenhetsäng
<einand> a
<realubot> Och jag antar att 1920x1080 i upplösning gör det ännu mindre sannolikt att det fungerar?
<realubot> Jag har inte wifi men grannarna har ju.
<einand> realubot: stämmer
<speedxcore> knepigt med skärm över gigabit har drömt om det. Men bandbredden räcker inte för okomprimerad video i högupplösning.
<speedxcore> inte på gigabit iaf
<itmannen> realubot,  Ska du snylta på dina ovetande grannar ?
<realubot> Äsch. Jag får väl vänta på att tekniken blir billigare eller så får jag sitta med datorn i garderoben.
<realubot> itmannen: Nej. Vi snackar att wifi-signalen stör överföringen över DVI.
<Silasle> Jag mätte faktiskt datorns förbrukning för några månader sen :)
<realubot> Är verkligen DVI-signalen så känslig för wifi?
<einand> med tanke på att hdmi rör sig om 3.4Gbs
<realubot> einand:
<itmannen> realubot,  Aha. jag trodde du menade nätet. Ok. Du äro förlåten :)
<einand> realubot: DVI är extremt känslig för externa störningar
<realubot> Silasle: Vad drog den då?
<realubot> einand: Samma med HDMI då?
<Silasle> Idle: 132W, Spel (Half life 2) 180-210W Inklusive skärm, högtalare mmm
<einand> realubot: hdmi är ännu mera känslig, tunnare kablar och mera kanler
<Silasle> *mm
<einand> Silasle: väldigt hög idle, glömt stänga av skärmen?
<itmannen> jag undrar vem som kommer att ha hdmi-anslutning på sitt grafikkort på fredag ?
<einand> itmannen: ?
<realubot> Silasle: Man tycker en stor del av skillnaden borde ligga i skärmen.
<Silasle> einand: Som jag sa, allt är med skärm och övriga tillbehör
<einand> Silasle: vad drar den när den är avstgänd, typ 24-30 watt?
<itmannen> einand,  :D. Du vann. Grattis. kastar in ett paket kaffe
<Silasle> Skärmen drar knappt 40W
<einand> itmannen: jag förstod inte frågan
<Silasle> Avstängd (altså med skärm i vänteläge) 5.3W
<einand> Silasle: du måste ha ett extremt duktigt nätagg isf, sällan jag stöter på ett som ligger på under 20 watt
<itmannen> einand,  Hm var frågan så svår ?
<einand> 22:25:25 < itmannen> jag undrar vem som kommer att ha hdmi-anslutning på sitt grafikkort på fredag ?
<einand> itmannen: då är jag mer nyfiken på svaret
<realubot> einand: Varför är du sut på FAH?
<realubot> *sur
<Silasle> einand: Tja, Antec earthwatt på 500W
<itmannen> einand,  Ok. det är jag så klart
<einand> realubot: går inte köra gpu och cpu samtidigt
<einand> itmannen: aha, ny dator :)
<realubot> einand: itmannen har ju köpt ett nytt graffekort för att ge sig in i Folding-matchen på allvar.
<itmannen> einand,  Nope. men nytt grafikkort
<einand> bara för att klå mig :(
<realubot> Dock återstår det att se om itmannen får kortet att spela med GPU3-klienten i Wine.
<itmannen> einand,  I krig och kärlek är allt tillåtet
<einand> borde ju gå, om han också skriver nya drivrutiner
<realubot> einand: Jo, men jag tror du måste ange olika machine id i konfigurationsinställningarna för resp. klient.
<einand> realubot: varför inte gpu6?
<einand> realubot: nä, i windows så har dom spärrat det, så kan inte starta två instanser
<realubot> einand: Finns väl inte en sådan kient?
<einand> realubot: windows version heter väl gpu6?
<Silasle> Sådär: http://paste.ubuntu.com/688606/
<realubot> I guiden som är till Liunx så kör dom GPU3. Och jag hittade bara GPU3 på Folding download-sida.
<einand> jypp, gpu641 heter den
<itmannen> Vem bryr sig om vad det heter i Windows i ett Ubuntuforum ?
<einand> realubot: http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther
<einand> itmannen: bara windows versionen som har stöd för gpu
<itmannen> einand,  Återigen har du fel
<realubot> einand: Jag tror det ska gå att köra CPU+GPU i Linux. Jag har som hastigast läst en forumtråd om någon som har gjort det.
<realubot> GPU i Wine då och CPU i Linux.
<einand> itmannen: jasså, står så på deras websida
<realubot> V6 ja. Men det står ju GPU2.
<realubot> Den senaste versionen är ju 6.41 och Windows XP/2003/Vista/7 GPU3.
<itmannen> einand,  Det ärmöjligt. men jag har hemlig info att det funkar med öite trix och fix
<einand> realubot: ser så ut, jag som förväxla det
<einand> realubot: gpu3 självklart
<einand> realubot: jag får hålla mig till version 7 står det, den skall ha stöd för gpu och cpu
<einand> undra, kanske skall donera $100 till dom, så får jag beta testa nästa version
<realubot> einand: Dom kör GPU-versionen genom Wine. CUDA är relativt plattformsoberoende och så använder dom en wrapper för att översätta anropen mellan Windows-klienten och Linux.
<realubot> Två dll.so-filer som symlänkas till CUDAs dll-filer i Wine. Plus lite andra trick.
<einand> ok
<realubot> einand: Är deras V6 ens stabil då? Jag tänker på hur stabil är detas betaversion av 7:an?
<einand> v6 är ju stabil
<realubot> Ok.
<einand> nja, spelar väl ingen roll, tänkte mer på att det var intressant att sponsra, så kan jag känna mig god, även om jag inte orka vika hela livet
<realubot> Jag fick GPU3-klienten att fungera i Ubuntu i Wine. Den fick kontakt och började vika men hela Skrivbordet hängde sig och det tog en evighet att ge input från musen/tangentbordet.
<realubot> Jag läste något om att Compiz och GPU3-klienten i Wine inte fungerade bra ihop med någon drivrutin men jag vet inte...
<realubot> Jag orkar inte pilla med det i evigheter.
<realubot> Om Folding-gänget vill att Linux-användare ska bidra med GPU-kraft så får dom fixa en vettig klient till oss.
<itmannen> realubot,  vad är det för fel på denna då ?
<realubot> einand: Går det att autostarta GPU-klienten i Windows så man bara behöver starta operativsystemet?
<realubot> itmannen: Vad det är för fel? Det finns ju inte en GPU-klient till Linux ö.h.t.
<realubot> Det är det som är felet.
<realubot> itmannen: Man måste ju använda Windows-klienten i Wine för att ens ha en chans att få GPU att fungera i Linux.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo men det funkar bra det som finns
<realubot> einand: Det borde väl gå för det finns ju en command line version till Windows?
<einand> realubot: jo, men den vägrar, står bara "en annan process med det namnet körs redan"
<realubot> itmannen: Nja. Säg inte för mycket nu innan du har fått det att fungera.
<itmannen> realubot,  ? men det funkar bra i det jag kör nu
<realubot> itmannen: Du kör väl inte GPU-klienten nu?
<realubot> itmannen: Eller menar du unicore/multicore-klienten?
<itmannen> realubot,  Nä inte det. men  den vanliga CPU. och det lär väl inte bli någon skillnad  antar jag
<realubot> itmannen: Det är ju långt ifrån säkert att du får GPU3-klienten att fungera ordentligt.
<itmannen> realubot,  Nä det vet jag så klart inte
<realubot> Aja. Det återstår att se.
<itmannen> realubot,  Men köra med bägge kärnorna går då bra iaf nu. man får vara glad för det lilla :)
<gK__> God kväll!
<gK__> Med reservation för att dessa frågor antagligen dyker upp ganska ofta här, men har precis installerat ubuntu som jag nu tänkt gå över till
<barzam> gK__: kul att höra, välkommen!
<gK__> Tänkte bara om någon vänlig själ kunde lista det som jag borde göra direkt efter installation. Kan tänka mig att det finns en hel del program osv som är basic
<gK__> innan man börjar pilla med det
<gK__> Tack barzam :)
<barzam> gK__: du får med det mesta faktiskt
<barzam> vad brukar du använda datorn till?
<gK__> Inga avancerade grejer till att börja med, vanligt datoranvändande
<gK__> Men tänkte lära mig terminalen osv, tycker det är kul att pilla med
<barzam> installera screen eller tmux till terminalen
<barzam> väldigt bra program
<gK__> Ah okej
<barzam> om du vill lära dig en bra editor är emacs eller vim två vanliga alternativ
<gK__> Ok ok
<gK__> drivisar till all hårdvara, finns det någon motsvarighet till enhetshanteraren, så att man enkelt kan se om allt ser korrekt ut?
<barzam> jag satte igång med att sabba systemet direkt när jag installerade ubuntu första gången --bra sätt att lära sig tycker jag
<gK__> Hehe, det är ofta det bästa sättet ja :)
<barzam> gK__: inte direkt
<barzam> motsvarighet menar jag
<realubot> itmannen: Ja. Jag kör också med -smp. Det är inte så illa det heller.
<gK__> barzam: Nej men det låter bra so far.. Ska utforska lite och se hur allt fungerar, har en del saftiga .pdf:er att ta mig igenom också
<gK__> Får se om jag råkar sabba hela systemet ;)
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag tror det blir ganska stor skillnad faktiskt med smp
<barzam> gK__: en annan kul grej är att pröva olika fönsterhanterare
<realubot> gK__: Du kan installera ubuntu-restricted-extras
<realubot> gK__: Det är lite olika codecs e.t.c som inte ingår som standard i Ubuntu.
<barzam> gK__: ubuntu kör ju unity som standard men det finns ju mängder av andra
<realubot> gK__: Det gör du med kommandot: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<realubot> itmannen: Det tror jag också.
<itmannen> gK__,  Ladda in Philp5 PPA. iaf om du kör 11.04
<gK__> All righty!
<gK__> Ska se om nvidia har något bra program för graffekortet också
<gK__> Just nu vägrar systemet förstå vilken av mina två skärmar som ska vara "standard"
<itmannen> gK__,  Det är en väldigt bra PPA för massor av grejor
<realubot> gK__: Du kan installera compizconfig-settings-manager och göra inställningar för hur Skrivbordet ska fungera. Inaktivera/aktivera inte plugins som hamnar i konflikt med andra plugins hur som helst om du inte tigger om problem.
<Kurdistan> gK__: kör du Kubuntu så finns informationscentralen och annars är hardinfo grym.
<realubot> gK__: Man ska ta det försiktigt med att adda PPA:n. Lägg bara till PPA:n som kommer från en källa som du litar på.
<barzam> Kurdistan: tjenare!
<Kurdistan> :) själv kör jag med en dist där man inte behöver terminalen så värst mycket, men man är ju van. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ja absolut. hardinfo är ypperligt
<gK__> I see. Ni har redan satt mig i arbete :)
<realubot> gK__: Nu säger jag inte att du inte ska lita på Philip5 PPA utan det var mer ett generellt tips.
<Kurdistan> barzam: tjena vännen. itmannen: yes den är jätte bra. om jag inte körde kde så hade jag installerat hardinfo.
<realubot> gK__: Jag rekommenderar att du installerar mediaspelaren VLC också: sudo apt-get install vlc
<gK__> Jo, lite sunt förnuft bara antar jag
<realubot> gK__: Om du chattar så är Pidgin ett bra alternativ till Empathy (som är standardi Ubuntu).
<Kurdistan> gK__: ubuntu restricted (minns ej hur det stavas) bör också installeras om du vill ha codecs och annat nyttigt.
<realubot> gK__: Ev. föredrar du Thunderbird framför Evolution som emailklient.
<barzam> satan vilken fart det blev på er
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ännu ett skäl att överge KDE :)
<gK__> realubot: anser du x-chat gnome vara en bra ircklient annars?
<realubot> gK__: Det är också idé att installera tillägget Adblock Plus i Firefoc och kanske webbläsaren Chromium från Chromiums PPA.
<barzam> gK__: irssi eller weechat är de som gäller
<realubot> gK__: Jag gillar mer Irssi men xchat duger dint.
<realubot> *fint
<realubot> gK__: Det går att irc:a från Pidgin också. Jag har aldrig gjort det men vissa kanske föredrar det.
<gK__> Ah okej, får köra med x-chat sålänge, känns inte som prio1 ändå
<realubot> gK__: X-Chat och Irssi är nog dom två mest kända IRC-klienterna till Ubuntu.
<realubot> gK__: Du klarar dig med xchat.
<itmannen> realubot,  Dåligt stöd för Svenska i Pidgin tydligen. iaf då jag körde det från början
<gK__> Okej :)
<realubot> itmannen: Ok. Jag kör am. version av Ubuntu så jag har inte koll på hur den sv. versionen ser ut.
<realubot> språkstödet då, menar jag.
<gK__> Det är verkligen en speciell känsla som instämmer sig.. Rör omedvetet musen i långsamma rörelse och tänker till en extra gång innan jag trycker någonstans
<gK__> gillar det redan :P
<realubot> gK__: En annan mediaspelare som du kan installera är gnome-mplayer: sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer
<barzam> realubot: eller smplayer
<realubot> gK__: Annars är det här ett standardtips för att få koll på grunderna i Terminalen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<gK__> Vad klarar gnome-mplayer av som inte VLC står pall för?
<gK__> eller är det bara en smaksak?
<realubot> gK__: Det verkar krångligt i början med är helt klart väl värt tiden i det långa loppet.
<barzam> gK__: mplayer och VLC är två likvärdiga alternativ
<realubot> gK__: Det vet jag inte. Jag tror VLC duger långt.
<gK__> Jo, kan tänka mig det. Känns jäkligt cleant än så länge måste jag säga.
<realubot> gK__: Det var mer ett alt. till VLC som barzam säger.
<itmannen> realubot,  Irssi körs vad jag förstår via terminalen ?
<barzam> gK__: mest smaksak, jag kör alltid mplayer för att jag gillar snabbkommandona
<realubot> Det skadar knappast att ha VLC och gnome-mpalyer
<gK__> barzam, okej, får kika upp bägge då.
<realubot> itmannen: Japp. Irssi använder ncurses som gränssnitt. Det är ett terminalbaserat gränssnitt.
<barzam> gK__: smplayer är det skal som är absolut bäst
<realubot> itmannen: Samma gränssnitt som Aptitude använder.
<Kurdistan> gK__: http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-11.04-natty-narwhal-with-ubuntu-classic
<barzam> gK__: skal till mplayer då
<itmannen> realubot,  Men funkar det på samma sätt då men utan grafik ?
<realubot> itmannen: Aptitude är ett alt. till Apt som många föredrar istället för apt-get.
<gK__> barzam: Och "skal" då pratar man om vadå? :p
<realubot> itmannen: D.v.s. ett alternativ till Software Center.
<Kurdistan> om du gillar utseendet med din nuvarande Ubuntu installation kan du skippa i classic som tas upp i länken, gK__.
<barzam> gK__: mplayer har inget UI, smplayer är menyer osv
<gK__> Aha
<realubot> itmannen: Irssi fungerar finfint.
<itmannen> realubot,  Då får jag nog testa om du har rätt innan jag tror dig :)
<gK__> barzam: Men du har inget förslag på det där angående skärminställningarna?
<barzam> itmannen: ncurses ger viss grafik till terminalen, det är tekniskt sett ett GUI
<realubot> itmannen: Du loggar på freenode med /connect irc.freenode.org och joinar kanalen med /j #ubuntu-se och sätter nick med /nick itmannen
<barzam> gK__: nej ingen koll på sånt tyvärr
<gK__> barzam: Ok, får kolla på det senare
<realubot> itmannen: Det går såklart att konfigurera Irssi till att automatiskt sätta nick, ansluta och logga in.
<itmannen> realubot,  vad brukar di ta ned mer ? Script för Irssi ?
<Kurdistan> gK__: :) länken jag gav kan vara bra för nybörjare som dig.
<realubot> itmannen: Irssi är kanske lite lurigt i början men när du har fått kläm på grunderna så är det lugnt.
<Kurdistan> då den är informativ och även har bra med bilder hur man går tillväga.
<itmannen> realubot,  Så är det nog med det mesta här i världen
<gK__> Kurdistan: Okej :) Ska lägga in den bland övriga länkar jag kommit över och som skall gås igenom
<realubot> itmannen: Om jag har förstått saken rätt så är fördelen med Irssi att det fungerar bättre med skript och att det är CLI-baserat.
<realubot> itmannen: Jag använder inte några skript i Irssi.
<barzam> realubot: den stora fördelen är att man kan ha igång det på en server hela tiden
<Kurdistan> gK__: annars stöter du på problem så har vi även ubuntu-se.org forumet.
<realubot> itmannen: Jag kör det rakt av bara.
<realubot> barzam: Mm.
<peyam> Hej. Nu kör man 11.04 på windows. tog lång tid o installera men det e nog värt det
<realubot> itmannen: Jag antar att Irssi är liiite mer reurssnålt än X-Chat också. Det skadar ju inte heller.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag kikar i synaptic. Och där finns det script till Irssi att installera. Är det bra eller dåligt ?
<Kurdistan> barzam: :) när ska du byta över?
<gK__> Kurdistan: Jo, det var där jag hittade till #ubuntu-se. Reggade just en user där :)
<barzam> Kurdistan: till pclinuxos?
<realubot> barzam: Men gnome-mplayer är ju ett Gnome alt. till smplayer.
<Kurdistan> barzam: :) mm.
<Kurdistan> realubot: gnome-mplayer och smplayer är både bara GUI för mplayer.
<Kurdistan> precis som umplayer
<itmannen> realubot,  ää. Går det så går det. Det märks nog inte det inte blir bra
<realubot> itmannen: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ncurses
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag vet. Jag säger bara at gnome-mplayer är ett mer Gnome-vänligt alternativ än smplayer.
<barzam> Kurdistan: är så nöjd med arch så :)
<realubot> gnome-mplayer smälter in bättre i Gnome. :D
<barzam> realubot: man kan köra smplayer med gtk också
<Kurdistan> realubot: vet ej om jag kan påstå att det är mer gnome vänligt, det är inte så att smplayer kommer med kde specifika dep.
<Kurdistan> annat hade varit om man intallerar digikam i ubuntu
<realubot> barzam: Jag vet. Men jag tycker inte det ser lika bra ut som gnome-mplayer i Ubuntu.
<barzam> Kurdistan: smplayer kräver qt
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag tycker helt enkelt att gnome-mplayer smälter in bättre i Ubuntu än smplayer.
<realubot> Det gjorde det sist jag testade i.a.f.
<Kurdistan> barzam: yes jag vet, men det är inte som digikam eller k3b som installerar :) hela kde skrivbord
<itmannen> realubot,  Det fanns det att läsa må jag säga. Synd att jag inte fattar vad dum menar bara :)
<realubot> itmannen: ncurses är ett GUI för Terminalen. Så kanske man kan beskriva det. :)
<barzam> Kurdistan: sant
<realubot> itmannen: Jag är inte någon ncurses-expert jag heller. :)
<barzam> itmannen: skriv aptitude i terminalen så ser du vad ncurses är
<Kurdistan> gK__: nice. forumet är väldigt bra plats.
<Kurdistan> även om vi är fler inloggade här, så kan man inte vara säker att man får svar direkt.
<Kurdistan> flesta är inloggade 24/7 men knappt skriver här.
<einand> någon som provat http://testamentgame.bibelsallskapet.se/
<Kurdistan> einand: :) itmannen har provat.
<realubot> itmannen: http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/8029/201109132315221920x1080.png
<realubot> itmannen: Irssi in action. :)
<barzam> en till frontend till mplayer: pymp
<barzam> http://jdolan.dyndns.org/trac/wiki/Pymp
<einand> hag prova det för nått år sedan
<einand> tror jag
<toni> Syns jag ?
<einand> eller halvår sedan
<Kurdistan> toni: yes du syns.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> haha realubot :) charles?
<Kurdistan> haha
<toni> Men undrar hur jag byter till mitt nick
<gK__> Är tvungen att boota datorn. Visst sparas IRC-loggarna lokalt någonstans? Så jag inte tappar all info jag fått.
<realubot> Så här: /nick itmannen
<Kurdistan> toni: välj xchat och därefter nätverkslista.
<realubot> toni: SÃ¥: /nick itmannen
<einand> gK__: bara om du ställt in så
<Kurdistan> gK__: yes det sparas.
<gK__> Kunde visst välja att spara den separat nu, underbart :)
<einand> Kurdistan: ingen irc klient loggar som standard, av de jag provat
<Kurdistan> einand: automatisk sparade i ubuntu om man inte väljer ta bort med bleachbit.
<Kurdistan> einand: :) ju då, xchat sparar.
<einand> Kurdistan: som standard?
<Kurdistan> einand: yes.
<einand> Kurdistan: jahapp
<realubot> gK__: Den här kanalen sparas på nätet också men ananrs måste du spara lokalt. Det sker inte automatiskt. Precis som einand säger alltså.
<toni> Jag nog känns det lite ovant via terminalen. men jag är en terminal-vän så det ordnar sig nog. Tack för tipset
<einand> kör bara vanilj på sånt
<Kurdistan> realubot: konstigt jag kan se när jag skrev fem tiden.
<Kurdistan> :)
<realubot> toni: SÃ¥ /nick itmannen
<Kurdistan> realubot: då har jag ändå loggat ut och stängt/startat om burken.
<toni> Nä det funkar inte att byta så
<Kurdistan> tomu: fungerar det sättet jag beskrev?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Va? Det går ju såklart att skrolla tillbaka men Irssi sparar inte loggar över kanalerna automatiskt?
<Kurdistan> sedan är det bara starta kanalen på nytt.
<toni> Iof så spelar det väl ingen större roll
<realubot> Kurdistan: Startar du om datorn så har inte Irssi kvar något av det som skrevs innan omstarten.
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) jag vet inte vad den sparar men jag kan se gamla kommentarer.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Om du nu inte har ställt in Irssi på att logga d.v.s.
<realubot> toni: Har du med / framför?
<toni> real: Hur gör du det
<toni> realubot:  Jodå
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) jag är säker att jag inte har irssi för autostart.
<realubot> toni: Det ska helt klart gå att byta nick med: /nick itmannen
<Kurdistan> toni: är du itmannen?
<realubot> toni: Jag gör det varje dag eftersom jag inte orkat ställa in att det ska ske automatiskt.
<toni> realubot: Ok jag ska testa om en stund igen. Du har säkert rätt
<Kurdistan> :) gamla farbror vad har du nu gett dig in på? :)
<toni> kurden: Ja säg det du. Gammal man gör så gott han kan
<maxjezy> http://www.dromstipendiet.se/195
<maxjezy> kan ni alla rösta på mitt bidrag?
<realubot> toni: Om du ska öppan länkar i Irssi så tror jag du måste hålla in Ctrl samtidigt som du klickar på länken med musen.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: självklart.
<itmannen> maxjezy,  Vad var det då ?
<realubot> toni: Bara så att du vet.
<maxjezy> itmannen, kolla länken
<realubot> maxjezy: financiera -> finansiera
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: måste man ha facebook? för det har jag inte.
<itmannen> realubot,  Pust och stön. Måste jag släpa upp kärringen på databordet
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, jag vet inte
<maxjezy> ska nog bara vara att klicka på den gröna knappen
<maxjezy> annars får du skaffa facebook :)
<maxjezy> :P
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: då har jag gjort det.
<realubot> maxjezy: Nu har jag röstat i.a.f. :)
 * realubot vara duktig.
<itmannen> maxjezy,  Vilken länk
<maxjezy> tack :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: aldrig. tänker skaffa facebook när alla gått över till google +.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, haha
<maxjezy> itmannen, http://www.dromstipendiet.se/195
<maxjezy> där har du länken
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: ja, den verkar ha uppdaterat min tumme upp. :)
<realubot> itmannen: Det verkar inte bättre. ;)
<realubot> Drunkande gK__ i alla tips eller?
<maxjezy> :)
<barzam> skulle boota om tror jag
<itmannen> Nikodemus Myllylä. Fixat
<realubot> Ok. :)
<speedxcore> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGugj1ym594  den härliga google plus sången
<Kurdistan> speedxcore: kollar du på den för google eller för tjejen? :)
<speedxcore> Kurdistan: den är skön
<Kurdistan> speedxcore: :) vet ej vad som är skönt för dig.
<itmannen> Måste utgå ett tag för att fixa en bärbar som helt plötsligt hamnat i våran hall :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) gör så. för guds skull inte gnome 3 eller något ostabilt.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  :) Du är bara avundsjuk junior. Nä det det är en sunkig W7
<Kurdistan> itmannen: okej installera kde på den så märker nog inte äger någon skillnad.
<Kurdistan> sedan är det bara köra kwin effekt och stackaren är såld.
<Kurdistan> :P
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Nä det har du säkert rätt i. För dom vet inte alls vad dom håller på med :) Vi ses
<Kurdistan> Philip5: https://code.google.com/p/takeoff-launcher/
<Kurdistan> något för dig?
<x_link> Kurdistan: Varför gjorde du så?
<Kurdistan> x_link: :) vad menar du
<Philip5> Kurdistan: nä
<x_link> Kurdistan: Att du pejstar länkar hursomhelst.
<x_link> Kurdistan: Driver bara, är rastlös :D
<Kurdistan> x_link: :).
<Kurdistan> Philip5: oki.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Kurdistan> gK__: hur gick det?
<gK__> Kurdistan, sitter och pillar med lite allt möjligt nu. Fastnar mest med skärminställningarna
<gK__> vill sig inte riktigt
<gK__> Körde sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras och fick nu fram någon "paketkonfiguration" där det är nåt form av avtal
<gK__> längst ner står det bara <ok>
<gK__> men kan inte lista ut hur jag går vidare :P
 * realubot dansar indiandansen i spåren efter x_link.
<realubot> gK__: Tab-tangenten och Enter.
<realubot> gK__: Du hoppar med Tab och accepterar med Enter.
<gK__> Haha, se där
<gK__> Fasen, när jag kör dual screens så laggar det ganska friskt när jag drar fönster osv framochtillbaka
<gK__> kanske skulle nöja mig med en
<Kurdistan> gK__: vad har du för grafikkort?
<gK__> GeForce GT 330
<Kurdistan> gK__: har du installerat drivrutinerna med hårdvarudrivrutiner?
<Kurdistan> nvidia current eller något bör vara rekommenderad
<gK__> Jag körde den innan, det var nog den som laddade ner nvidia x server
<gK__> där jag kunde pilla lite med grafikinställningarna
<gK__> Kör jag hårdvarudrivrutiner nu så får jag upp "accelererad grafikdrivrutin för NVIDIA(version current) [rekommenderad]
<Kurdistan> gK__: mycket riktigt.
<Kurdistan> gK__: där kan du ställa in upplösningen osv.
<gK__> står även "denna drivrutin är aktiverad men används för närvarande inte"
<Kurdistan> Philip5: är expert när det kommer till nvidia. :)
<gK__> hehe jaså :)
<Kurdistan> gK__: du har ingen hybrid (optimus) kort eller så?
<gK__> Kurdistan, näe
<Kurdistan> gK__: något säger mig att öppna drivrutiner för nvidia är igång
<Kurdistan> gK__: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf i terminalen.
<Kurdistan> kopiera/klistra in och använd http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<Kurdistan> länka direktlänken hit
<gK__> Ok
<gK__> ska se
<gK__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/688680/
<gK__> Kurdistan, där har du
<Kurdistan> gK__: ska ta en titt.
<gK__> Sure :)
<Kurdistan> gK__: allt ser ut som det ska.
<Kurdistan> trodde kanske vi behövde blacklista något
<gK__> hehe okej, men det var ju ändå bra att det såg ut som det ska
<Kurdistan> gK__: kan du testa detta: lspci | grep VGA
<Kurdistan> kör i terminalen.
<gK__> Kk
<Kurdistan> misstänker fortfarande att du har hybrid grej.
<gK__> Ska jag dra en lspci först?
<gK__> sen grep VGA? Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> gK__: allt tillsammans.
<Kurdistan> lspci | grep VGA
<gK__> Kurdistan, "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce GT 330] (rev a2)"
<Kurdistan> gK__: kom bara detta?
<gK__> Kurdistan, yep
<Kurdistan> gK__: bra då har du inte en integrerad kort och nvidia.
<Kurdistan> :) jag är slut på förslag. kanske någon annan kunnigare kan hjälpa.
<gK__> Hehe, tack ändå! Inte jätteviktigt ändå, får köra på en skärm sålänge :)
<gK__> Kurdistan, vad står "PPA" för? Det var någon som tipsade mig om att installera philps5 PPA tidigare
<Kurdistan> gK__: Personal Package Archives (PPA)
<gK__> All righty
<Kurdistan> gK__: testa Philip5 PPA eller x-swat.
<gK__> Kurdistan, hur installerar jag det då? Finns inget under programhanteraren
<gK__> programcentralen even
<Kurdistan> gK__: antingen via programkällor eller terminalen.
<Kurdistan> gK__: 1. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates 2. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Kurdistan> så kommer du alltid ha dem senaste nvidia drivarna.
<gK__> Ah sweet, tack! :)
<Kurdistan> gK__: innan du kör kan du ju se vilken version du har nu.
<gK__> Ska se
<gK__> Kurdistan, tänkte på det också, någon ovan tipsade om att ladda ner compiz manager... Men jag får något felmeddelande när jag ska installera det "paketberoende kan inte lösas"
<gK__> Står att jag kanske behöver något annat paket för att kunna installera det, eller att det skapats en konflikt
<gK__> kan det vara så att jag inte "har" compiz?
<Kurdistan> gK__: tror inte compiz manager har med detta göra.
<Kurdistan> gK__: vilken version av ubuntu kör du?
<gK__> Senaste tror jag
<Kurdistan> senaste bör komma med compiz och alla dess tillbehör från start
<gK__> 11.-någonting
<gK__> För det vore nice att kunna pilla lite med utseendet
<Kurdistan> gK__: jag har inte bra kunskaper om senaste.
<Kurdistan> kanske någon annan kan vägleda dig.
<gK__> Ja, får se.. Ska pilla runt själv så kommer man nog på det :)
<Kurdistan> gK__: http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/04/12-things-i-did-after-installing-new.html
<Kurdistan> gK__: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<Kurdistan> kanske du får svar
<gK__> Ah! Det där känns som något jag behöver just nu :D
<gK__> ska kika
<Kurdistan> ne nu ska man till sängen.
<Kurdistan> gK__: skriv gärna på vårt forum. om ingen hjälper dig nu. för allt ser bra ut.
<Kurdistan> kanske drivrutin uppdateringen kanske fixar det för dig
<_Dreamer> Hej, någon här som vet var jag kan hitta en aktiv teknisk support channel på freenode?
<Philip5> _Dreamer: support för vad?
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du röstat på mig? http://www.dromstipendiet.se/195
<_Dreamer> har en "usb hub" som ska fästas på moderkortet
<maxjezy> om det räknas som spam här i kanalen så ber jag om ursäkt
<_Dreamer> den passar inte mitt moderkort så jag vill byta om på kablarna så att den gör
<Philip5> _Dreamer: det är väl mest om någon kan det som du vill göra
<Philip5> freenode är ju på frivillig basis
<maxjezy> _Dreamer, finns väl bra tekniska forum du kanske kan fråga i?
<maxjezy> jag är inte så insatt i teknikens värld
<_Dreamer> någon som vet vad kablarna är? hittar inget bra
<_Dreamer> hittade en rysk sida som var väldigt nära
<_Dreamer> men inte det heller
<_Dreamer> http://europe.asrock.com/downloadsite/manual/P4i65G.pdf
<_Dreamer> om ni kollar här på sidan 17
<_Dreamer> där finns USB header 2.0
<_Dreamer> eller tvärtom
<_Dreamer> och det går att se vilken kabel som ska gå till vilken pin
<_Dreamer> problemet är att jag inte vet vilken kabel som är vilken
<Philip5> brukar bara vara en som passar
<Philip5> passar den inte så brukar det vara fel
<_Dreamer> finns, gul, orange, röd, blå, vit, grön, 2 svarta och en brun
<_Dreamer> jag är inte dum :P
<_Dreamer> den passar i com1
<_Dreamer> vilket inte är riktigt rätt
<_Dreamer> den kommer nämligen från en färdigbyggd ibm dator
<_Dreamer> med en speciell port
<_Dreamer> så att man inte kan flytta över den
<_Dreamer> men jag skulle gärna vilja det
<_Dreamer> därför har jag plockat ut alla kablar  ur stickan
<_Dreamer> och allt jag behöver göra nu är att sätta dem så att dem passar med bilden i länken jag skickade
<_Dreamer> men först måste jag veta vilken kabel so är vilken
<Philip5> _Dreamer: fast det där en är så dan där bygelkontakt va?
<Philip5> med en massa stift som sticker upp
<_Dreamer> ja
<_Dreamer> men nu är dem stiften ute
<_Dreamer> och ska sättas på rätt plats
<Philip5> ja
<_Dreamer> problemet är alltså vilken färg som är vilken sladd
<_Dreamer> har letat som fan på google men kan inte hitta fram något
<Philip5> hur fritt kan du koppla dem på den där som du har som egentligen inte är avsedd för den där?
<_Dreamer> alltså jag ska ju sätta i dem i kontakten igen
<_Dreamer> på elen lärde jag mig att jord är antingen svart grön eller brun
<_Dreamer> här har jag alla tre
<_Dreamer> så det är redan ett problem
<_Dreamer> :P
<Philip5> _Dreamer: jag har en sådan där lös och på den så kan man bara sätta på den på ett sätt
<Philip5> kontakten är ett stycke
<_Dreamer> aha
<_Dreamer> men då är det nog inte samma sak
<Philip5> tror jag
<_Dreamer> eller alltså jag vet att den är menad att sätta på ett sätt
<_Dreamer> men jag vill göra om den så att den passar på mitt sätt
<_Dreamer> förstår du?
<_Dreamer> :)
<Philip5> den är gjord för att sitta i en sådan kontakt som din shared usb 2.0 header
<_Dreamer> nej
<_Dreamer> fel
<Philip5> min är det
<_Dreamer> ja men inte min
<_Dreamer> det är ju det som är problemet
<_Dreamer> på mitt nuvarande moderkort är det enda stället den passar på en com1 port
<Philip5> men hur ser din ut då?
<Philip5> _Dreamer: så här ser min ut som är till ett asus-moderkort: http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/3934/kontaktii.jpg
<Philip5> så jag antar du behöver få till något liknande
<Philip5> den blåa kontakten och de två vänstra kontakterna
<Philip5> kass bild med mobilen och blixt
<_Dreamer> ja jag vet
<_Dreamer> min ser inte ut så
<maxjezy> Philip5, är du finne eftersom bilden heter kontaktii
<_Dreamer> eller jo
<_Dreamer> men kablarna sitter annorlunda
<Linda^> :o
<Philip5> maxjezy: heter det så på finska då?
<Philip5> Linda^: vaknar du till nu
<Philip5> Linda^: är det för att jag började chattra lite som du spinner igång som en katt?!?! ;P
<maxjezy> Philip5, njae
<maxjezy> pistoke
<maxjezy> heter det nog
<_Dreamer> jag fixade det :=
<_Dreamer> :)
<_Dreamer> med logik
<_Dreamer> funkar perfa
#ubuntu-se 2011-09-14
<Linda^> Philip5: Japp. Exakt så.
<_Dreamer> jag börjar bli lite ark
<_Dreamer> arg*
<_Dreamer> vad jag än gör så kan jag inte spela fullskärmsvideo på ubuntu 10.04 lucid lynx utan lagg
<_Dreamer> har stängt av alla effekter och fattar inte ett skit
<_Dreamer> någon som vet vad det kan vara
<_Dreamer> ?
<_Dreamer> jag har ett ATi Radeon HD 4650 AGP kort
<_Dreamer> det funkade fint att avspela 1080p i windows
<_Dreamer> men här är det förjävligt
<_Dreamer> tips?
<_Dreamer> någon som vet hur jag kan få hd film att funka på ubuntu 10.04 lucid lynx, har Ati Radeon4650 AGP och en P4 3.0 GHz processor
<_Dreamer> finns många som rekommenderar CoreAVC codec
<_Dreamer> är detta bättre än vlc's codec?
<realubot> _Dreamer: Har du installerat paketet ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<realubot> _Dreamer: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<_Dreamer> nej
<_Dreamer> tack
<_Dreamer> vad hjälper det?
<_Dreamer> tweak?
<_Dreamer> aha, :P
<_Dreamer> ja det kan ju ha något med saken att göra
<_Dreamer> har man inte support för att spela saker så blir det ju svårt
<_Dreamer> en bra början
<_Dreamer> tack :)
<_Dreamer> det hjälpte inte
<realubot> _Dreamer: Vad är problemet då?
<realubot> _Dreamer: Vad händer? Vad är det som inte fungerar?
<_Dreamer> 1080p laggar sönder
<_Dreamer> det har funkat innan på windows
<_Dreamer> men nu verkar det vara omöjligt
<_Dreamer> och nu har jag ingen internet anslutning
<_Dreamer> efter att jag installerat ubuntu-restricted-extras
<realubot> Det hjälper inte att det har fungerat på Windows.
<realubot> Det kanske har med drivrutinen att göra.
<realubot> Om Linux drivrutin till ditt grafikkort är kass så fungerar det ju inte lika bra som i Windows.
<realubot> Har du aktiverat den proprietära drivrutinen?
<realubot> Jag har aldrig hört att ubuntu-restricted-extras skulle sabba internetanslutningen. :O
<realubot> _Dreamer: Vad säger kommandot top när du spelar upp en fil?
<realubot> _Dreamer: Dumpa resultatet av top i en fil och klistra in i pastebin.
<realubot> _Dreamer: Det gör du med flagga -b
<realubot> _Dreamer: top -b -n 3 >> top.txt
<realubot> Samtidigt som du spelar upp en fil som laggar under tiden.
<_Dreamer> ja jag har aktiverat drivrutinerna
<_Dreamer> har inte lust att göra det nu är trött som fan
<_Dreamer> men tack ändå
<_Dreamer> godnatt
<_Dreamer> :)
 * einand laddar ner Win8 från msdnaa
<UkuleleSolen> Gog kväll i stugan!
<UkuleleSolen> Ingen där?
<yeager> hmm, min cpu är 89 grader varm.. måste kolla fläkten
<Haffe> Morgon.
<larsemil> moron
<Haffe> Vad händer här?
<novasion> skola
<Haffe> Vad ska pluggas?
<novasion> just nu filsystem
<Haffe> röd-svarta träd.
<barzam> novasion: vad läser du?
<Haffe> Nej, det är inte filsystem.
<novasion> linux systemvetenskap heter den
<barzam> ok
<novasion> började för en vecka sen så vi har inte kommit så långt än
<novasion> :)
<larsemil> nämen hänger novasion här också!
<whomee> novasion: e de i helsingborg du läser?
<novasion> whomee: yes
<novasion> larsemil: idd
<novasion> antar att man inte är tvungen att köra ubuntu för att hänga här :)
<novasion> o/w kick
<whomee> novasion: ok ec utbildning?
<whomee> eller vad de heter
<novasion> jepp :)
<whomee> ok vi har ett par killar därifrån här på avdelningen :)
<novasion> a ok, sköter dom sig :)
<whomee> hmm, jadu, vissa, vissa inte :)
<novasion> hehe ok, låter lite 50/50 där. vad jobbar du med
<whomee> drift och lite andra krussilduller :)
<novasion> hehe oki. skåne`
<novasion> ?
<whomee> lund
<novasion> aye
<larsemil> barzam: jag är ju hääär!
<larsemil> meen
<larsemil> inte barzam
<larsemil> Barre: jag är ju hääär!
<Barre> larsemil: nu ja
<larsemil> jag hade lovemakingevening med sambon igår. det kan man inte smita iväg från för att irca.
<Barre> det är inte alltid man prioriterar rätt.
<larsemil> jag fick ändå inget så
<larsemil> haha
<Barre> larsemil: behövde du resetta pwd till wiki, eller vad snurrade du om igår?
<larsemil> Barre: nej jag kom inte ihåg urlen och kom inte ens ihåg vart du hade skickat urlen till mig. inga problem när jag fick den igen
<Barre> k
<peyam> hej,
<speakman> Nån som säljer MAC-adresser?
<peyam> Varför visas det svart skärm när jag öppnar datorn?
<peyam> är det alltid så när den är på suspend läge?
<peyam> Det kommer ingen inloggningssida. bara svart skärm
<phnom> peyam: För att din suspend är trasig.
<peyam> phnom,  vad gör man då
<phnom> Lagar den.
<larsemil> speakman: köper man mac adresser?
<phnom> Medelst nakendans och
<phnom> blot
<peyam> jaha Nu eller?
<speakman> larsemil: ja
<larsemil> speakman: http://standards.ieee.org/regauth/groupmac/tutorial.html
<phnom> peyam: Ja, eller imorrn, beroende på när du vill att den ska fungera igen.
<peyam> Är du säker?
<peyam> jag tror inte det hjälper
<phnom> Har du försökt?
<peyam> Nej
<larsemil> vad för dator?
<peyam> phnom, Står det " and check the boxes for "activate screensaver..." and "Lock screen..."
<peyam> de e redan markerade
<phnom> peyam: 09:58:24     larsemil | vad för dator?
<peyam> ubuntu11.04
<larsemil> det är nog bara ett operativsystem.
<larsemil> vad för dator=
<larsemil> ?
<peyam> hp1650
<peyam> bärbar
<peyam> tror nog att jag displar login screen
<peyam> eller va gör man
<larsemil> det är en konfirmerad bugg
<itmannen> Det kommer nog att ta ett tag att lära mig Irssi
<Linda^> :o
<Linda^> irssi som är så enkelt
<itmannen> Hm. ja knakse för dig. Men jag är gammal och senil :)
<larsemil> jag måste iof fortfarande kolla upp när jag ska göra något lite mer special, som att flytta saker eller liknande
<Linda^> Det var jag också när jag började :P
<phnom> Linda^: Åldras du baklänges?
<larsemil> hon var 67 när hon började.
<larsemil> men nu är hon 34
<itmannen> Undrar vart det finns en förteckning gällande kommandon ?
<larsemil> itmannen: /help
<phnom> Doh, larsemil var snabbare :(
<itmannen> Aha
<larsemil> phnom: jag drar snabbare än din egen skugga
<Linda^> phnom: Nä, menar bara att jag är äldre nu :(
<itmannen> Nä det hände inget när jag skrev det
<Linda^> kolla i statusrutan
<Linda^> alt +1
<madbear> tjenna Linda^
<Linda^> Tha madbear
<Linda^> Varför drog han? :(
<Linda^> Hej itmannen. Saknade du oss? :D
<realubot> itmannen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi
<realubot> itmannen: Längst ner på sidan finns lite nyttiga länkar också.
<madbear> realubot: ser du att jag klättrar som fan
<madbear> :D
<whomee> fasen vad mina WU's inte ger många poäng stycket :)
<whomee> kommer snart leda WU antal dock :o
<phnom> Min stackars atom tuggar WU's för glatta livet, men inte går det snabbt inte...
<madbear> beror det på om man valde small eller normal va det nu va?
<madbear> jag bara tröck så att säga
<whomee> inte en aning, ja bara tröck jag med :)
<phnom> Du får nog mer poäng för stora WUs
<madbear> ja men man kunde väl välja
<madbear> small normal big på något
<madbear> antar att det är WU storleken
<phnom> Ja, tror normal var default
<madbear> jopps
<Kimmen> min stackars passivt kyld atom lär väl brinna upp om jag börjar köra folding på den
<phnom> Kimmen: Nja, min har inte fattat eld än
<itmannen> Det står att det stödjer autologgning. Men vart hamnar loggen då ? Inte i irssi iaf
<Kimmen> phnom: min ligger på 51C idle, brukar tuffa upp i över 60 grader relativt fort när den tuggar lite cpu
<Kimmen> vet inte hur mycket de tål men det känns rent generellt som att temps över 65-70 inte är att föredra
<larsemil> itmannen: inte i .irssi ?
<itmannen> Nope
<itmannen> Där finna bara config
<itmannen> äsch också. Jag måste iväg
<phnom> Kimmen: Jag ljög nog nu, min är inte alls passivt kyld.
<Kimmen> ok =P
<phnom> Den är bara tyst.
<Haffe> Alla jobbar.
<phnom> Haffe: Inte kanalen, min eeebox. :P
<larsemil> för min del är jag ju mer aktiv här när jag jobbar än när jag är ledig
<Kimmen> samma här
<phnom> Mjo
<itmannen> Nja detta med irssi verkar onödigt bökigt
<itmannen> Men det kan vara roligt att testa iaf
<einand> itmannen: det är bökigt i början, när man lärt sig det är det underbart
<itmannen> Jag tänkte testa lite ibland. och till slut så kanske det klarnar
<itmannen> einand: bara testar
<einand> itmannen: ge den en månad, och inte bara en 5 minutare
<itmannen> Finns det inget kortkommando när man ska ange ett nick ?
<larsemil>  /nick
<itmannen> Nja jag tänkte mer på när jag ska adressera till någon annan
<phnom> itmannen: Börja skriva och tryck tab
<larsemil> itmannen: privata? /msg nick hej hej
<itmannen> einand: Aha så det är lika som i Xchat
<larsemil> det är ju irc kommandon
<maxjezy> tab är typ autocomplete överallt
<phnom> Jag som trodde tab var rätt synonymt med autocomplete nu för tiden
<maxjezy> phnom, grrrr
<phnom> :O
<einand> ./query
<phnom> Jag ska sluta skriva så långa meningar, alla andra hinner ju före mig...
<maxjezy> phnom, bäst det
<maxjezy> jag avskyr copycats
<phnom> :P
<einand> bästa är att vänta lite, så kan man bara göra cnp på den andra så verkar man kunnig
<itmannen> Jag trivs iof bra med terminaljobb. Så detta är ganska trevlit sätt via terminalen
<Coffe> kan man få dhcp att inte sätta default route ?
<Coffe> för nu såtter maskinen 2st
<einand> itmannen: kör du den i en screen session med?
<itmannen> einand:  Nja. Ingen aning :) Det är terminalfönstret
<einand> itmannen: för att förklara snabbt, och nästan korrekt: screen är så du kan avsluta terminalen och fortfarande ha programmet igång. för att senare återhämta den (smidigt över tex ssh)
<itmannen> einand:  Aha. Då förstår jag. Hm kanske :D Nej jag kör inte screen
<einand> itmannen: ett kommandå jag rekomenderar dig att läsa på mera om
<einand> kommando
<einand> undra varför jag fick ditt ett å
<larsemil> einand: provat åttan än?
<einand> larsemil: åttan?
<itmannen> einand:  Som sagt. jag ska ge det en ärlig chans. men vet du hur man ställer in loggningen ?
<einand> itmannen: vad menar du nu?
<einand> itmannen: http://irssi.org/documentation/faq
<itmannen> einand:  Det står att det stödjer autologgning ?
<einand> itmannen: kolla länken jag posta
<larsemil> einand: skulle inte du prova windows 8
<einand> larsemil: aha, den åttan
<einand> larsemil: jag får bara download interupted
<itmannen> einand:  Nä där står ingen om att sätta autologgning
<einand> itmannen: du vill att den skall joina kanaler automatiskt?
<larsemil> autologgning eller autoinloggning?
<einand> aha
<einand> itmannen: du vill logga
<einand> sorry
<itmannen> einand:  Nej. Logga det som skrivits precis som i Xchat
<einand> ./set auto_log on
<einand> itmannen: förlåt, läser slarvigt
<phnom> itmannen: http://irssi.org/beginner/ #8
<larsemil> itmannen: kom ihåg att skriva /save efter alla dina ändringar också
<itmannen> ./set auto_log on
<larsemil> utan punkt
<larsemil> :)
<phnom> Där står det mer om autolog, var den sparar osv.
<einand> utan punkt, den satte jag där för att inte verkställa kommandot själv
<itmannen> Men enligt sidan så ska det skrivas ./SET autolog ON
<itmannen> Utan punkt :)
<gK__> Jag ska lägga in ett script som skall köras vid uppstart. Vart lägger jag in kommandona och vilket filändelse ska jag spara i?
<gK__> Antar att jag kan skriva det rakt i textredigeraren?
<phnom> Beror på när i uppstarten du vill köra det.
<itmannen> Ok. Nu funkar min loggning. tack för hjälpen
<gK__> Nvm, löste sig. Skrev bara kommandona och sparade den så förstog den själv
<phnom> filändelsen spelar ingen roll
<gK__> phnom, har problem med mushastigheten, kan rätta till den med ett kommando, men försvinner varje gång datorn bootas
<gK__> så tänkte slänga in så den kör kommandot automatiskt vid uppstart
<gK__> lade till den i "uppstartsprogram" nu, borde fungera
<phnom> Mm
<gK__> phnom, dum fråga kanske. Men jag installerade ubuntu igår, och förstått att unity är något relativt nytt (som jag kör nu), sen kan man köra "classic". Vilket är att föredra egentligen?
<gK__> Tänkte om classic kanske är stabilare
<phnom> Det du trivs bäst med är helt klart att föredra
<gK__> mjo
<larsemil> alltså jag blir helt yr på joins...
<Kimmen> det sorterar man ju bort =)
<phnom> Pfft, man kan ju inte lita på sånt som är färdigbyggt, riktiga utvecklare gör select * from * och sorterar ut det man ska ha med while-loopar.
<larsemil> http://pastebin.com/TzffAVJq sådär
<Kimmen> japp för det är effektiv användning av en databas, speciellt i multiuser environment =)
<phnom> Helt klart bättre, man vet ju inte hur mycket kod de har använt för att implementera sitt API, och alla vet ju att mindre kod = snabbare program.
<phnom> Det är därför jag alltid skriver mina program på en enda lång rad.
<Kimmen> smart, ska göra det jag med i fortsättningen
<Kimmen> och i assembler för desto lägre nivå desto mindre kod!
<Kimmen> eller ja...
<larsemil> alltså ni två. jäkla nötter. ni är ute och cyklar
<larsemil> 1. lägre nivå är snarare mer kod än mindre
<larsemil> 2. att skriva ett program på en rad gör det inte snabbare
<Kimmen> jag kom på att jag tänkte kortslutet
<Kimmen> och det var ju inte helt seriöst ;)
<larsemil> 3. databaser är gjorda för att hantera sån här data på ett bra och snabbt sätt, och antagligen mycket bättre än någon kod phnom kan skriva
<larsemil> 4. ja gär helt medveten om att ni inte är seriösa och har bara tråkigt och trollar lite
<einand> larsemil: svar på 3, inte säkert dock tror jag itne det är värt alla miljoner timmar det tar att koda en bra databas
<einand> men håller med, dom som utvecklar databaser har rejält med erfarenhet och kunskap i bagaget, för att inte tala om tillar nerplöjda
<phnom> larsemil: Nä, precis, jag skriver faktiskt bra kod. Du har säkert sett ett av mina verk från lågstadiet. Det finns med i de flesta tutorials, jag kallar det "Hello World!"
<einand> så dom är nog ganska mycket bättre än vad phnom är
<larsemil> jag tror man tjänar på att utveckla databaser. men det är jag det.
<larsemil> nu ska jag äta lunch
<einand> larsemil: japp, onödigt att slösa bort alla timmar som redan ligger där
<Kimmen> jag tror man tjänar pengar på att koda nånting som många behöver men inte finns redan
<amelia> Kimmen: haha
<einand> Kimmen: tror inte vi snacka om pengar nu, utan tjänar i effektivitet
<Markslap> Klättrat upp till 3e plats nu.
<Kimmen> jag snackar pengar =)
<einand> Markslap: vart då?
<phnom> einand: Om man inte hade tjänat på det så hade antagligen ingen gjort det. Antingen för att tjäna pengar på det eller personlig utveckling.
<einand> allt man tjänar handlar inte om ekonomisk vinst
<Markslap> einand: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<einand> isf hade inte många gpl program funnits
<phnom> einand: Därav personlig utveckling.
<einand> phnom: ibland för samhällsnyttan med
<einand> Markslap: vilket dåligt snitt du har ;)
<phnom> Jo, det är klart.
<Markslap> einand: :P
<phnom> Men när det är företag inblandade så handlar det nästan alltid om pengar.
<Markslap> einand: Kör lite från jobbdatorn också.
<Markslap> Det är därför.
<phnom> På ett eller annat sätt
<einand> Markslap: själv så har FEH krashat eller nått, får bar "Bad command line" vad jag än gör
<Markslap> whomee har ju ännu värre snitt dock.
<whomee> Markslap: förlåt då :(
<Markslap> whomee: :D
<einand> vem var det som körde på en 286:a
<einand> jag undrar fortfarande vart han hittade en kompatibel klient
<whomee> kör bara från jobbdatorerna nu, så värdelösa snitt
<einand> whomee: ett dåligt snitt är bättre än inget snitt ;)
<whomee> einand: sant sant, jag vinner ju WU!
<Markslap> Jag kör huvudsakligen från servern, den har lite sötare prestanda.
<realubot> Det är inte bra att träffa hanläggaren på Arbetsförmedlingen efter bara 2h sömn.
<Markslap> Sen kör jag lite från jobbdatorn också.
<einand> själv vet jag inte vad det innebär, varför vissa får högre och lägre
<Markslap> Det är hur många work units man har kört.
<einand> Markslap: tror ändå min laptop klår din jobbserver faktiskt
<Markslap> Jobbserver?
<einand> eller, server menar jag
<Markslap> Jag kör inget från någon av jobbservrarna. :S
<einand> blanda ihop dom
<Markslap> Vad har du för laptop?
<einand> tja, med tanke på att jag bara kör FEH 4 timmar om dagen
<einand> eller inte ens 4h
<larsemil> feh är det grafisk det?
<einand> larsemil: nej
<realubot> Det är einand som stavar fel.
<einand> gör jag nog
<realubot> Det finns inget feh.
<einand> FAH
<einand> feh är en bildvisare
<realubot> Ja.
<einand> fah heter det va?
<Markslap> einand: Vad har du för specs på din laptop då? :P
<einand> Markslap: i7 2.9Ghz
<realubot> FoldingAtHome = FAH
<Markslap> einand: i7 ... ?
<Markslap> Vilken i7a?
<einand> Markslap: fast kör inte på cpu, kör på gpu
<Markslap> Mm, there you go.
<einand> så cpun spelar ingen roll
<larsemil> einand: i linux?
<einand> larsemil: nej
<Markslap> Kör nog på grafikkortet på jobblaptopen också.
<Markslap> Men det är något skitgrafikkort (Intel-grejs som är integrerat i CPUn).
<Philip5> jag testade igår att köra på min gpu med fah istället men min nvidia gts250 är inte snabbare än min i7a
<einand> fina med två grafikort, dom få timmar jag inte kör på batteri så kör 100% på gpu
<einand> phnom: gts250 är det nvidia?
<Markslap> Ja
<einand> skrev fle namn, men orkar inte skriva rätt eftersom jag fick svar
<larsemil> Philip5: men har du sett att gpu jobben är ofantligt mycket större?
<Philip5> larsemil: nej det har jag inte koll på. bara att det procentuellt gick jämna steg
<larsemil> precis
<larsemil> det gjorde det för mig med.
<larsemil> men gpu jobbet var 100ggr större
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> trist bara att min fläkt på gpun låter så mycket mer än på min cpu
<einand> GT 540M klår i7
<Philip5> larsemil: jag letar efter source coden för cufft.dll.so wrappern så jag kan kompilera om den mot cuda 4. har hittat för cudart.dll.so så den har jag byggt om
<Philip5> tänkte jag skulle slippa ha cuda 3-grejer
<larsemil> du får säga till om du får igång det
<larsemil> fråga i folding@home forumet till de som gjort cuda 3 versionerna
<Philip5> larsemil: jo. jag har postat på folding forumet om såsen. inget svar än
<einand> Through CUDA, OpenCL, and DirectCompute 2.1 support the GeForce GT 540M can be of help in general calculations. For example, the stream processor can considerably work faster than a fast CPU can.
<einand> rätt vagt utalande
<Philip5> ja
<einand> snabbare än en snabb cpu, vad är en snabb cpu?
<Philip5> ja det är inte en sådan som Kurdistan eller HåkanS har :D
<einand> "min bil kör snabbare än en snabb bil"
<Kimmen> en nyare Xeon kanske
<Markslap> Snabbaste just nu är en Core i7 995X.
<Markslap> Oklockad dvs.
<Kimmen> snabbast på vad?
<Markslap> Den får mest poäng. :)
<Philip5> snabbast på att brinna upp
<Kimmen> nån som testat på server propp?
<Markslap> Jag har en server, men den har en i7.
<Kimmen> har en X5650 men är osäker på hu populärt det skulle vara att dra igång fah på den =P
<Kimmen> har tillgängligt, inte har
<Markslap> Den är trevlig.
<larsemil> innan du går hem på natten kanske? ;)
<Markslap> Tror vi har en sådan i en av jobbservrarna.
<Kimmen> minns inte vad vi har i våra ESXi burkar men det är värre grejer tror jag
<Markslap> En 5650 får 7953 points, en Core i7 2600K får 9938 och en i7 995X får 10945.
<Kimmen> vad får en X5690?
<Markslap> 10091
<Kimmen> undrar om den presterar likvärdigt med i7an i samma klock då
<Markslap> Det ska den göra.
<Markslap> Nu har FAH uppdaterats.
<Markslap> Kommer förhoppningsvis ifatt Barre snart.
<Markslap> ~1100 poäng kvar abra.
<Markslap> bara*
<larsemil> jag har inte kört på över en vecka nu
<Philip5> Markslap: bra, alla borde ha som mål att iaf slå Barre :D
<antii> !real_ubot
<ubot2`> :(
<Markslap> <3
<realubot> Personangrepp!
<realubot> Banna!
<realubot> antii och Markslap.
<realubot> Please...
<Linda^> :o
<realubot> Linda^: Mm.
<Linda^> wat
<realubot> Linda^: Så går det när man sticker upp.
<larsemil> http://www.humorbloggen.net/2011/09/07/bondens-olycka/
<Linda^> realubot: hur?
<realubot> Linda^: Som antii gjorde.
<Linda^> hur gick det?
<realubot> Linda^: Då ropar jag på polis.
<Linda^> Polis. Fniss
<whomee> någon som nyttjar resolvconf? alltså paketet som kan manipulera /etc/resolv.conf :)
<whomee> för resolvconf verkar ta emot ändringarna, men den i sig uppdaterar inte /etc/resolv.conf :/
<realubot> madbear: Mm. Du kommer sakta men säkert.
<Coffe> har ett spännande problem. har 2 nic i min maskin . ena kör dhcp andra static, men dhcp default GW tar över från den andra. någon som har något tips ?
<Kimmen> sätt upp statiska routes
<Coffe> så de kommer göra så att dhcp inte sätter default route?
<Kimmen> det kommer det göra men du kan ju sätta lägre metric på statiska adressens route
<Kimmen> jag vet inte hur systemet själv sätter metric på rötterna
<Coffe> går det att göra i interface filen ?
<Kimmen> i windows är det ju oftast lägst bandbredd som ger lägst metric
<Kimmen> jag vet faktiskt inte, kolla vad du har för metric på dem med "route"
<Kimmen> gissningsvis har båda 0
<Coffe> jag har den inte igång just nu , så jag kan inte kolla
<Coffe> metric 100
<Kimmen> har du all konfig i interfaces filen? isf kan du sätta metric där verkar det som; "auto eth0, iface eth0 inet dhcp, metric 20" t.ex
<Coffe> Kimmen, tror du har lösningen. ska testa.
<Kimmen> sen lägre metric på statiska
<Coffe> Kimmen,  tack . ska testa.
<Kimmen> Coffe: håller tummarna
<larsemil> routes, i vilken fil ligger de sparade? de som visas när man kör route -n t.ex?
<larsemil> http://i.imgur.com/yAxd9.jpg
<Kimmen> haha
<phnom> lol
<CasperN> finns det inget vettigt sätt att ha bokmärkta mappar i nautilus som är programspecifika? jag bli jäkligt trött på att alltid behöva leta mig genom mappar i olika program när det alltid är samma handfull mappar till respektive program jag använder. Skulle jag lägga alla mappar under "platser" skulle det dock bli för många eftersom det gäller för alla program som använder spara/öppna funktionen
<CasperN> någon som käner till en vettig lösning?
<Coffe> du ska kunna göra bookmarks i nautilus
<CasperN> säg att jag klickar öppna fil i nästan valfritt program, då kan jag ju lägga till mappar i listan till vänster ja
<CasperN> men dessa mappar kommer ju dyka upp i precis varje program sen
<CasperN> det vill jag inte
<Kimmen> applikationsbundna shortcuts alltså
<CasperN> precis
<CasperN> om nautilus nu kan hantera det
<CasperN> förutsätter ju att nautilus vet vilket program som anropar
<realubot> CasperN: Kollat på gnome-look.org efter något skript?
<realubot> CasperN: Det är en ren chansning.
<realubot> CasperN: http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=high&page=0&xcontentmode=188
<CasperN> realubot: jag hade ju hoppats på att ni skulle göra det åt mig :(
<realubot> Tveksamt om det finns ett Nautilus-skript för det.
<Kimmen> nautilus är ju lite mer fil-orienterat än applikations-orienterat
<CasperN> sen är det väl en sak som borde höra till programmen, det skulle säkert bli problem med uppdateringar annars
<CasperN> vart listorna skulle förvaras, och vilka versioner de ska gälla för osv
<CasperN> men det är dåligt att det inte finns någon bättre lösning än som det är nu
<CasperN> Blender har alltid varit smarta och kört med sin egna filhanterare, så där är ju bokmärkena relevanta enbart till programmet
<phnom> Mm, för att vi vill alla ha 411 olika varianter på filhanterare, som diffar lite i funktionalitet. :p
<CasperN> nej, men en standard som fungerar och är användarvänlig är väl inte för mycket begärt?
<Kimmen> det är ju ingen stor grej egentligen, räcker säkert med en custom xml nånstans bland nautilus inställningar som säger hur program med window clas/? ska hanteras
<phnom> Mm, det är isåfall bättre än att ha en standard som folk kan/kommer bryta mot
<peyam> Hej, Det kommer inte up någon inloggning när jag öppnar locket
<peyam> Blir tvungen att stängav den med power knappen och starta datorn igen
<bittin> http://cindye.bounceme.net/demo/html_demo/htmldemo.html
<peyam> bittin:  är det svaret på min fråga?
<bittin> peyam, jag hörde aldrig din fråga eftersom jag joinade just
<peyam> jaha Okej :)
<bittin> pejsta om den så kanske jag kan svara på den
<peyam> Hej, Det kommer inte up någon inloggning när jag öppnar locket
<peyam> 17:25 < peyam> Blir tvungen att stängav den med power knappen och starta datorn  igen
<Chewtoy> Hejs folk. Nu behöver jag lite hjälp. Jag har precis dragit in (k)ubuntu på min stora burk och försöker få alla skärmar att fungera. Jag har ett Radeon HD 6870 och 4 skärmar, som lirar fint under windows. Men i ubuntu så kan jag antingen ha 3 skärmar (2st på DVI och 1 på mDP) eller 2 skärmar (båda på mDP). Någon som har en aning om var man ska titta om hur man får alla 4 att lira (dvs
<Chewtoy>  2st på DVI och 2 på mDP)?
<bittin> borde man dra till Hemliga Trädgården o se om Sissel är där?
<larsemil> filmtips?
<delhage> goodbye lenin
<larsemil> sett redan, och ganska nyligen
<larsemil> jag tror det är en xmen / captain america kväll. Sambon borta
<speedxcore> Hej kompisar, ska ssha lite på ett skyddat lan. Kan man stänga av cipher? Tips?
<speedxcore> Ska pressa x11 så vill ha mkt bandbredd och lite cpu use
<larsemil> går inte att slå av cipher. men du kan byta till snabbare
<speedxcore> larsemil: snabbare==osäkrare, eller hur?
<speedxcore> larsemil: vilket är osäkrast och snabbast?
<larsemil> blowfish kanske?
<speedxcore> såg nu att ssh kör aes128 default, finns det skäl att man själv ändrar det till aes256, eller 3des-cbc, om man vill ha säkerhet?  Ovan ville jag ha fart, men bollar lite =)
<speedxcore> larsemil: provar blowfish
<andol> speedxcore: Hyfsat säker på att arcfour är svagaste/snabbaste valet.
<speedxcore> andol: om vi vänder på det, vad är segast och starkast?
<speedxcore> provar arcfour nu
<andol> speedxcore: vet ej
<larsemil> DES är långsamt
<speedxcore> om man struntar i fart
<speedxcore> vill veta extremerna =)
<larsemil> prova då
<andol> Sen behöver ju inte långsamt nödvändigtvis betyda säkert...
<speedxcore> nej givetvis inte.
<larsemil> gör ett script som loggar in på en burk, kör ett kommando och loggar ut. 100 ggr. så kör du time på det, och sen kollar du de olika metoderna.
<johanbr> speedxcore, i så fall varför inte logga in okrypterat direkt? (telnet eller xdcmp)
<johanbr> xdmcp menar jag
<speedxcore> johanbr: bra poäng, men känns inte bra att ens ha telnet installerat =)
<speedxcore> har redan satt upp ssh bra.
<larsemil> speedxcore: time for i in {1..100}; do ssh server.tld ls > /dev/null; done
<speedxcore> larsemil: tack
<larsemil> vad som inte går att göra på en rad i bash är inte värt att göra.
<speedxcore> hehe
 * larsemil ska börja kryptera med andolfish
<andol> larsemil: Japp, bara att berätta hemligheterna för mig så håller jag med säkra :)
<larsemil> har börjat ett protokoll
<gusnan> Varför ingen info i topic om mötet ikväll?
<andol> larsemil: Osäker på hur mycket det där loop-testet säger, då jag gissar att själva handskakningen lär ta merparten utav tiden.
<larsemil> andol: men är det inte det som skiljer lite? hur lång handskakningen gör?
<larsemil> annars får man köra scp 10mbfile 100 ggr istället då
<andol> Tänkte lite på den delen utav handskakning där man utbyter RSA-nycklar med varandra, faktiskt kommer fram till vilket symmetriskt krypto man ska använda sig av etc.
<andol> larsemil: Fast för testfallet då man vill göra en uppkoppling med minsta möjliga session så är kommandot true rätt behändigt.
<larsemil> andol: spelar inte så stor roll bara man ser skillnaden på de olika. men visst
<[swe]jeppe> hej alla
<recharge> hej [swe]jeppe
<[swe]jeppe> vad pratas det om här då?
<[swe]jeppe> precis installerat ubuntu :-)
<recharge> ingen aning.. jag kom in för en tiondels sekund sedan :)
<Philip5> Barre: så där... då har jag varit och shoppat i din tipsbutik. tycker du borde be om tipspengar nästa gång du är där
<itmannen> Om  25 minuter så är det gemenskapsmöte i vår IRC-kanal #ubuntu-se-mote
<Philip5> itmannen: nu har jag shoppat lite kameratillbehör :)
<itmannen> Philip5,  Hm. Snälla tala inte vilka värstingrejor du köpt
<Philip5> itmannen: inga värstinggrejer
<itmannen> Philip5,  Det beror på vad har för referenser på "värsting" Dina krav torde vara högre än mina
<Philip5> kanske inte
<Philip5> en kamerarygga och lite grejer till blixten blev det
<Philip5> inte så spännande
<itmannen> Philip5,  Kamerarygga ?
<[swe]jeppe> nån som har ingående kunskap i uppbyggnaden av linux?
<Philip5> [swe]jeppe: kanske lättare att svara på en specifik fråga som du har
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe,  Inte små krav du har
<[swe]jeppe> jag försöker förstå en sak. vad e det som e problemet med spel och program mot linux? vad e det son gör att man inte bara kan installera som i windows?
<Philip5> [swe]jeppe: om de är byggda för linux så är det ju bara att installera
<itmannen> Philip5,  Ett litet förtydligande bara. Iböand så måste man komplimera själv. Eller hur ?
<[swe]jeppe> jo men vad e då den stora skillnaden mellan windows och linux? vad e det som göra att versioner som e till för windows inte funkar i linux?
<Philip5> beror på om det är open source eller inte.
<Philip5> är det inte det så måste man använda binärer från den som gjort spelet/programmet
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jag vet inte om det var mig du svarade. men det är lika med vissa opnen source spel
<Silasle> Vad är fel om compiz snor 20% CPU? ;)
<itmannen> Silasle,  Du kanske har för klena grejor
<Silasle> Pff, en ny fyrkärnig i5'a
<Silasle> Bland det bästa du kan ha, nästan iallafall :)
<itmannen> Silasle,  jag kan ju omöjligt veta vad du har. Det vara bara en gissning. Men det låter åt pipan
<Silasle> Nu verkar den ha gått tillbaks till någorlunda normala nivåer, pendlar mellan 0 och 4%
<phnom> [swe]jeppe: Linux har andra bibliotek, halvfungerande drivrutiner... etc. Det är inte Win kort sagt :P
<itmannen> Dags för kvällens möte
<phnom> [swe]jeppe: De flesta spel använder ju DirectX, som inte finns till Linux.
<[swe]jeppe> okok
<[swe]jeppe> men isf varför görs inget liknande?
<Silasle> det finns något liknande, opengl
<madbear> itmannen: hur fan kan jag bara fått typ 100p för 1 WU?
<phnom> [swe]jeppe: Och openGL
<phnom> wops
<phnom> [swe]jeppe: Och spel baserade på OpenGL är mycket lättare att "porta" till Linux.
<madbear> om man änt bygger till linux dirr
<[swe]jeppe> ok, börjar märka att detta e en väldigt stor fråga igentligen
<Philip5> är ju lite moment 22 också. om det inte är många som spelar på en plattform så utvecklas det inte så många spel för den
<Philip5> och då kan det ju inte bli fler spelare heller direkt
<madbear> en del spel har ju börjat med wineguider på officiella hemsidan osv osv
<[swe]jeppe> skall börja läsa programmering och jag har alltid gillat ubuntu.  men jag försöker förstå vad som e skillnaden under huven på win och linux alltså vad som gör att det inte funkar på det ena
<Philip5> [swe]jeppe: är nog mest en resursfråga. du måste som regel programmera två versioner eller i alla fall anpassa friskt för windows och linux
<Philip5> om du säljer spel och 99% av köparna kör windows så är det där du lägger dina resurser
<speedxcore> I framtiden bör väl androids framfart kunna göra androidspelen lättportade till desktop-linux-distar. och i och med att androidspelen blir mer avancerade kan nog linux hamna i fokus på så sätt.
<Philip5> eftersom det inte heller utvecklas så mycket avancerade spel på linux så läggs det heller inte så mycket resurser på de ramverk för spel som man kan använda
<Philip5> på linux kan du ändå komma långt med att använda opengl, openal och sdl men det är nog inte i närheten av directx som utvecklats med större resurser under längre tid
<speedxcore> är det fel att räkna androidspel som linux spel?
<phnom> speedxcore: Problemet är ju lite att port Dalvik till x86 :P
<Philip5> androidspel är ju som regen java
<Philip5> regel
<speedxcore> phnom: dom ska väl porta till x86 nu, var på sweclockers.
<speedxcore> intel gör en low-power atom för mobiler
<phnom> speedxcore: Jo, de håller på. Det verkar gå hyfsat också
<speedxcore> Annars finns det andra "moln" på himlen, t.ex. att 3D-renderad i datacenter kan komma att fungera bra i framtiden.
<speedxcore> Vem vet kanske blir xbox 720 en tunn låda som tar allt från något datacenter. Kostar 999kr och 199 i mån.
<speedxcore> blir det så kommer bara protokollet för bilden att behöva portas.
<[swe]jeppe> vad handlar mötet om i andra kanalen?
<speedxcore> vilken kanal?
<[swe]jeppe> #ubuntu-se-mote
<gusnan> [swe]jeppe, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te14
<[swe]jeppe> e detta nån utvecklings grupp för svensak ubuntu?
<[swe]jeppe> nån som kan tipsa om nån bra sida för att lära sig terminal?
<gusnan> [swe]jeppe, http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/terminalskolan
<[swe]jeppe> tackar och bugar
<larsemil> hur gör man i vim för att W ska vara samma som w ?
<larsemil> :w :W that is
<phnom> larsemil: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3878692/aliasing-a-command-in-vim
<speedxcore> haha läste lite på terminalskolan. bra guide. Mkt kul att han pratar om hur man kan faila.. undertecknad har också varit trött och typ råkat vända på filerna i en cp =)
<larsemil> phnom: <3
<larsemil> har nytt tgbd på min nya laptop och där är knapparna lite högre så shift är liksom alltid i när man skriver :w
<larsemil> men nu räddade du mig
<phnom> Mm, shift kan vara sneaky ibland :(
<phnom> :)*
<Philip5> itmannen: har du varit med på mötet och slagit näven i bordet??
<[swe]jeppe> det pågår nu :-)
<madbear> alltså poängen för WU räknas inte dirr eller?
<madbear> isf har jag ju inte fått nå poäng för senaste 2
<larsemil> madbear: du är för långhårig
<larsemil> då räknas bara var tredje WU
<maxjezy> Hej, jag ville bara säga hej!
<madbear> :/
<maxjezy> vad är det med folk som börjar sina nicknames på H
<maxjezy> de har typ 90 % stora bokstäver
<maxjezy> medans vi andra 1337:are kör små
<itmannen> Pust. Klar med mötet. Och var höll ni andra hus då. Slöhögar
<[swe]jeppe> :-) *piska
<maxjezy> vi har precis haft ett hemligt möte
<larsemil> maxjezy och jag är nya ordförande i ubuntu sverige
<larsemil> delar på posten
<maxjezy> larsemil, WOW
<maxjezy> grattis
<itmannen> maxjezy,  Ok. Är ni Talibenare ?
<larsemil> maxjezy: grattis själv
<maxjezy> larsemil, tack
<madbear> vadå för möte liksom
<maxjezy> larsemil, jag visste att du en dag skulle bli något stort
<madbear> varför va jag inte bjuden
<madbear> wtffffffffffffffff
<maxjezy> itmannen, shhhhhh
<itmannen> maxjezy,  :)
<itmannen> Nu är det rast vila en stund
<maxjezy> madbear, vi i den hemliga sekten bjöd dig inte för att utomstående inte ska få inblick i vår superhemliga organisation
<[swe]jeppe>  #ubuntu-locoteams
<[swe]jeppe> trevlig kväll/natt
<maxjezy> OMG stoppppp!!!
<maxjezy> trodde internetz crazhe där!
<CasperN> meh, jag som var duktig och la till mötes kanalen i min chattlista för en månad sedan.... så bjuder ingen in mig :(
<CasperN> jag vill också bestämma och maktmissbruka
<CasperN> maxjezy: använder du mypaint något????
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> inte just nu för jag har inte orkat installera drivrutinerna
<maxjezy> men
<itmannen> CasperN,  Man behöver ingen inbjudan. Det är bara att ansluta  till kanalen
<CasperN> itmannen: man behöver en inbjudan och en highlight för att komma ihåg det :D
<itmannen> CasperN,  Har du ingen kalender ?
<CasperN> hmmm
<maxjezy> CasperN, WHY
<CasperN> det har jag iof, men den har inte satt igång senaste dagarna, skyller på att mitt gmailplugin som talar om det för mig varit ouppdaterat senaste veckan
<itmannen> CasperN,  Mötena annonseras mins 7 dagar före i http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/
<CasperN> annars hade jag faktsikt vetat om det
<CasperN> itmannen: det stämmer att det std att det var möte idag i min gmail kalender
<CasperN> som sagt, den slutade fungera för drygt en vecka sedan
<CasperN> det addon som highlighar saker för mig
<itmannen> CasperN,  Är du aldrig in på forumet ?
<CasperN> aldrig
<itmannen> CasperN,  varför då nyfiket frågat
<maxjezy> jag är aldrig inne där heller
<CasperN> nja, lat, hamnar ofta på stora forumet, och brukar hitta mina svar där istället
<larsemil> jag är heller aldrig någonsin inne på forumet
<CasperN> man får svar här, eller på andra ställen
<itmannen> Ni vet inte vad ni går miste om
<maxjezy> larsemil, way to go as president!
<bobosomfan> Tjena! Någon som vet om det blir störst load på GPU eller CPU när man spelar HD-film i VLC?
<CasperN> mest cpu för mig iaf
<bobosomfan> Okej!
<CasperN> mitt grafikkort verkar inte bry sig alls
<bobosomfan> Hehe, händer samma här. Undrade om det var vanligt
<bobosomfan> Måste vara därför mitt 7300SE kan spela upp HD-film utan lagg
<Haffe> Jag tror att du får aktivera gpuacceleration själv.
<CasperN> men det är väl knappt nödvändigt?
<Haffe> Kanske inte.
<Peyam> Hej, Vet ngn varför Inloggningen inte kommer  upp när jag öppnar locket?
<Peyam> Måste stänga av datorn med powerknappen och starta datorn
<Peyam> allti
<Peyam> d
<realubot> Peyam: Ubuntu kanske inte fungerar med Hibrenate/Suspend på din dator?
<Peyam> realubot: varför skulle den inte fungera?
<Philip5> är det fler än jag som inte kan ansluta mot twitter.com med webbläsare?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jag är ledssen att säga det. men det är nog bara du
<Philip5> skumt
<itmannen> Philip5,  Passar väl bra. Du är ju lite skum :D
<Kurdistan> Philip5: nog bara du som har problemet (kubuntu). :)
<Philip5> skyller nog mer på comhem då
<itmannen> En till lite skum grej. I förrgår när jag tog hem en dayli dist av 11.0 så tog den 8.6 Gb på hd. Idag så är samma bara 4.5 Gb
<itmannen> 11.10
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) gudsvägar är lustiga.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Nja. Guds vägar äro outgrundliga heter det
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) inte i min värld.
<itmannen> Men nu mina smågrabbar måste jag svika er. Jag på en långfärd nu till tidiga morgonen
<Kurdistan> itmannen: sovgott.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Tack. Sköt dig snyggt nu :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: inga problem. ska snart lägga mig också.
<itmannen> Vi hörs och störs folket>>> Gone
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<CasperN> :D
<Barre> hewj hej
<Barre> Markslap: du jagar, men än är du inte förbi =)
 * Kurdistan säger godnatt till alla tux-vänner.
 * Kurdistan ska sova. gone!
<cutgaah> hej jag har kör ett script för att kunna scrolla med touchpad 2 fingrar vid startup som dör varje gång jag sleepar datorn.
<cutgaah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/689557/
<cutgaah> hur får jag det att gå hela tiden?
<cutgaah> hej jag har kör ett script för att kunna scrolla med touchpad 2 fingrar vid startup som dör varje gång jag sleepar datorn. http://paste.ubuntu.com/689557/ hur får jag det att gå hela tiden?
<realubot> 23:49 < itmannen> Philip5,  Passar väl bra. Du är ju lite skum :D
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> Skum person har skum webbläsare.
<Philip5> realubot: jo. kanske ska banna honom för att han sa så... ;P
#ubuntu-se 2011-09-15
<phnom> Morrn
<itmannen> Morgonstund har guld i mund
<phnom> Japp, man kanske t.o.m. orkar gå och jobba lite snart
<itmannen> Idag så måste jag ut och tokköra 60 mil
<[Spooky]> Kaffe! ;)
<phnom> [Spooky]: Mm, finns inget bättre än automatkaffe att börja dagen med.
<itmannen> phnom<<  Men tvi vale
<[Spooky]> phnom: Hehe..
<[Spooky]> itmannen: Upp och hoppa du unge man! ;)
<itmannen> [Spooky]<<  :) Visst. Jätteung med ena foten i graven
<phnom> itmannen: Man är bara så ung som man känner sig heter det väl?
<itmannen> phnom<<  Jo så är det. Om jag känner efter just så är jag 97
<phnom> Vilken ful separator du har mellan nick och resten btw.
<itmannen> phnom<<  Javisst är det :)
<phnom> Och nu ska jag cykla till jobbet, brb
<itmannen> Ha de
<itmannen> Iof så tycker jag den är ganska passande
 * itmannen is back (gone 00:01:44)
 * itmannen is away: Jag är upptagen
<HeMan> Morrn!
<coobra> HeMan !!!!!
<larsemil> HeMan: !!!!!!!
<HeMan> är de it likt så säg!
<Barre> morrn morrn
<Nafallo> morning
<amelia> morrn!
<Barre> säkraste sättet att lista alla anslutna diskar i linux?
<amelia> Barre: fdisk -l
<bamsefar> Eller cat /proc/partitions
<HeMan> Barre: cat /proc/partitions
<HeMan> bamsefar: :)
<amelia> men då får man ju alla partitioner.. han sa diskar. :S
<bamsefar> Men perl -e '/sd[a-z]$/; print $_' < /proc/partitions  då...
<amelia> ni ska alltid vara så jävla haxx.. *muttrar*
<HeMan> fdisk -l visar en massa annat junk med
<HeMan> typ lvm'ar med partitioner på
<HeMan> och lajjar man runt med en massa virtuella maskiner på lvm'ar så händer rätt ofta
<Barre> bamsefar: det förutsätter ju att device-filerna heter något med sd[a-z]
<Barre> problemet jag har med /proc/partitions är ju att den inte talar om sökvägen till device-filen. Ja, den bör ju vara i /dev  men det är fult möjligt att skapa en devicefile till en blockdevice precis vart som helst jue.. men skit samma... jag kör på /proc/partitins :)
<HeMan> fdisk -l | wc -l
<HeMan> 409
<HeMan> hmm, cat /proc/partitions | wc -l
<HeMan> 44
<HeMan> den maskinen har två "diskar" (sda och sdb)
<HeMan> en 3 TB raid och en 400 GB ssd
<speakman> gmorrn
<larsemil> kul miss. 100 timmars projekt åt en kund som legat på is. ska ta tag i det och så har jag missat att backupa databasen. JAA vad roligt!
<larsemil> men nu är jag igång igen och som vanligt när man tvingas göra om något så blir det mycket bättre
<Barre> någon som sitter med SmartArray (eller annat raidkort) som har lust att publicera sin /proc/partitions?
<amelia> major minor  #blocks  name
<amelia>  104     0   17776560 cciss/c0d0
<amelia>  104     1     104391 cciss/c0d0p1
<amelia>  104     2    4192965 cciss/c0d0p2
<amelia>  104     3   13478535 cciss/c0d0p3
<amelia>  253     0    7471104 dm-0
<amelia>  253     1    3047424 dm-1
<amelia>  253     2     262144 dm-2
<amelia>  253     3     131072 dm-3
<amelia>  253     4     131072 dm-4
<amelia>  253     5      65536 dm-5
<amelia>  253     8     229376 dm-8
<Barre> hahaha
<amelia>  253     9     229376 dm-9
<HeMan> amelia: flood!!!
<Barre> !paste
<amelia>  253    10     131072 dm-10
<ubot2> Använd http://paste.ubuntu.com om du vill klistra in 4+ rader. Klistra sedan in länken i kanalen så hjälper den som kan :-)
<amelia>  253    11     229376 dm-11
<amelia>  253    12     327680 dm-12
<coobra> haha
<Barre> :)
<amelia> ops
<amelia> den var ju lång. :P
<amelia> felåt!!
<HeMan> amelia: nu blire örongnuggis hela eftermiddagen på dig!
<coobra> amelia: <3
<amelia> jag körde ju /exec -o cat /proc/partitions
<Barre> tack amelia
<amelia> Barre: allt för dig! :D
<coobra> amelia:  hur mycke hd har du da
<amelia> coobra: 18.2Gb
<HeMan> så praktiskt att en kollega med samma namn sitter i samma rum
<coobra> amelia: inte mycke
<HeMan> när han ringer upp någon och presenterar sig så svarade jag...
<Barre> då antar jag att de utgår från /dev så att devicefilen till din disk ligger på /devcciss/c0d0
<Barre> amelia: ^^
<amelia> coobra: nej. :(
<bamsefar> Barre: Så är det.
<bamsefar> Barre: /dev/cciss/c0d0
<Barre> grymt sa grisen
<bamsefar> Vad hackar du?
<whomee> HeMan: vi har de jobbigt, på en arbetsskara av 25 personer så finns det 4 andreas .. blir jäkla massa fel innan rätt svarar
<Barre> men jössses vilken gammar RAID-kontroller ni har :P   Major number 104 är väl första generatinen SmartArray :OP
<amelia> vi har fyra peter och två jocke i samma grupp..
<Barre> nej... fel av mig...
<Barre> solly
<Barre> 104 är första kontrollern i systemet...
<amelia> Barre: det är gammalt, sitter i en DL360 G2
<Barre> najs... en G2.... själv har jag en första generation som väntar på att rackas...
<Barre> bamsefar: jag haxar... secret ;)
<amelia> Barre: hehe, du kan få den sen... är på jakt efter en IBM maskin.
<Barre> jag har redan gamla HP-srvers så det räcker... men tack endå :)
<amelia> hehe
<bamsefar> Barre: Tristmupp :P
<Barre> du kan vara
<amelia> Barre: en gammal dell eller två då?
<amelia> Barre: eller kanske en gammal sun?
<Haffe> Party.
<bamsefar> Barre: Det finns ganska många som tycker det.
<Barre> hahaha
<amelia> jag är såååå hungrig... jag vet inte vad som är fel på mig..
<Haffe> Har du ätit frukost?
<amelia> känns som att jag inte ätit på flera år.. :(
 * Barre <3 close tabs to the right
<coobra> amelia:  beror på vad du ska ha det till iof..
<amelia> Haffe: ja, jag åt frukost kvar över sju och en banan vid 9 och är ändå vansinnigt hungrig.
<larsemil> *gäsp*
<whomee> någon som använder tumgreyspf? och vet hur man byter spf libbar? :)
<larsemil> mysql. har en kolumn som heter order, när jag lägger till ett objekt så skulle jag vilja att den var ett mer än den förra, men det ska samtidigt inte vara auto increment då man ska kunna sätta värden själv.
<larsemil> typ insert into cars(NULL,'Volvo', parkeringsplats på förra objectet +1);
<larsemil> hur kan man skriva det?
<HeMan> larsemil: kan du inte ha det fältet som auto increment?
<Haffe> amelia: Tydligen så är apelsiner den frukt som ger bäst mättnadskänsla.
<speakman> amelia: spoiler; du är gravid
<bamsefar> NOoooooooooooo
<amelia> speakman: det är jag helt säker på att jag inte är.
<amelia> speakman: vi behöver kanske inte gå in på närmre detaljer kring det, men är det något jag är säker på att jag inte är så är det gravid.
<speakman> amelia: det va det första du kollade? *gotcha* :)
<amelia> speakman: nej, men det var en jobbig vecka förra veckan om vi säger så..
<speakman> synd, för symptomen var ju klockrena :)
<amelia> att man är hungrig? :P
<speakman> trots ihärdigt itag av föda, ja
<kodein> hungrig kan man ju vara ändå
<speakman> kodein: va? nä?
<kodein> jo, jag lovar
<speakman> wtf?
<speakman> men det kan ju förklara ett och annat...
<amelia> verkar som att en släng av graviditet är vanligt förekommande hos män då.
<speakman> +1
<kodein> ska man gå efter hur magen min ser ut så...
<speakman> Satt ju här och beställde graviditetstest för fullt, men när du säger så där så blir jag osäker.
<amelia> haha
<amelia> Haffe: oh fan, det visste jag inte... vet att man blir trött av banan och att äpple är bra mot sötsug.
<speakman> ni har väl inte missat http://zenigen.blogspot.com/2010/10/bonus-pa-banken.html förresten?
<amelia> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.403699/ibm-laddar-for-superdator-pa-100-petaflop <- ni har väl inte missat den?
<speakman> (oavsett frukt så blir man hungrig - bara mer eller mindre (fruktos). Ät djur!)
<speakman> frukt och graviditet då. bara förtydligar
<kodein> speakman: byter man på de där dosorna så går de ju ändå sönder, så...
<kodein> de nyare kan man inte byta på, heller
<speakman> kodein: nu var det kanske inte främst batteribytet som var det primära i det där inlägget :)
<speakman> amelia: ser att någon äntligen försökt ge sig på konsten att få konstant FPS i CS 1.6.
<speakman> skulle för övrigt inte förvåna mig ett dugg om FRA blev första kund
<kodein> speakman: näe, men han tar en jäkla tid på sig att komma fram till nåt, tycker jag
<bamsefar> Barre, Heman: VÃ¥gar man ha ett stort xfs-filsystem? :)
<bamsefar> Typ 50-60TB stort.
<HeMan> bamsefar: jag är just nu inne på en maskin med 30 TB xfs
<HeMan> bamsefar: den är skakig, men jag tror det är hårdvaruproblem
<cellsite60> goddagens
<speakman> kodein: den är värd all tid :)
<bamsefar> HeMan: Ok, så det borde vara ok då. :)
<bamsefar> HeMan: Antar att du inte rekomenderar något annat fs.
<HeMan> bamsefar: vet inte riktigt vad man ska rekommendera för stora filsystem
<bamsefar> Redhat pushar ju XFS.
<HeMan> bamsefar: då ska det nog vara relativt säkert
<kodein> speakman: nja, jag vet inte, tänk så mycket det skulle kosta staten (och dig) om jag skulle läsa hela?
<speakman> Att lära GMail vad som är spam och vad som inte är spam från Gits mailinglista är en intressant utmaning
<bamsefar> HeMan: Tanken är 2st raid6:or ihopklistrade med LVM med XFS ovanpå.
<HeMan> bamsefar: ok
<speakman> kodein: jag bjuder på det idag, jag lovar :)
<Barre> bamsefar: personligen skulle jag inte vilja göra en fsck på 60TB, eller sitta och vänta på att datorn gör det :P
<bamsefar> Barre: Hähä :)
<bamsefar> Jag kommer ha två speglade burkar, så det lär j uvara ganska liten risk att man måste göra det på båda burkarna samtidigt
<bamsefar> Men kanske 4st fs istället.
<bamsefar> 13TB skulle det ju bli om man bygger 4st istället.
<Barre> bamsefar: slänger du in de i samma volymgrupp och sen skapar en logiskvolym så kommer den volymen ligga rent fysiskt på en av raid6:orna, men du har valet att göra en stripe med lvcreate -i och få lite mer prestanda (men det kanske du redan hade koll på)
<bamsefar> Nae, det visste jag inte.
<bamsefar> Men, för att slippa fsck på 55TB, så är det kanske bättre med flera, mindre filsystem.
<kodein> bäst att använda ett fs som inte har nåt fsck ;)
<larsemil> fat16!?
<Barre> hahaha
<bamsefar> Barre: Kan jag formattera ett 55TB fat16-filsystem? :D
<Barre> det blir nog svårt
<Kim^Work> Shit pommes, var ett tag sen...
<bamsefar> Barre: Men en plan på vg(raid6-volym + raid6-volym) med 4st lvs på det borde ju funka.
<larsemil> bamsefar: och sen när du gjort det så skippar du silverlight!
<bamsefar> Haha
<Kim^Work> Behöver lite hjälp med mjukvara för övervakning av servrar, skulle behöva kika på nätverksstatus och om tjänsterna är vid liv, krav är något som fungerar på både Linux (Debian) och Windows server. Någon som känner till något sådant?
<larsemil> Här hade jag tänkte betala med riktiga pengar för att se film. och sen nej. då gick det inte
<larsemil> Kim^Work: nagios väl?
<Kim^Work> larsemil: Det är det som gäller alltså..
<bamsefar> Kim^Work: Vi kör opsview, lite fluffigare nagios-dist typ.
<bamsefar> larsemil: Det jobbas på.
<Kim^Work> bamsefar: Antar att den gör mer saker?
<bamsefar> Kim^Work: Mja, finns webgui för att confa och sådär, det är rätt sweet.
<bamsefar> Slippa alla äckliga nagios-confar.
<Kim^Work> Dom är jobbiga?
<Kim^Work> Vad är det som behövs konfas? Allt jag vill veta är om datorn är uppe eller ej, nätverksstatus är bara ett plus =)
<bamsefar> Kim^Work: Du kan bygga hur anvancerade checkar som helst.
<Kim^Work> Ok
<bamsefar> Vi har t.ex. övervakning för deadlocks i våra java-appar.
<realubot> Java. Är inte det en kaffesort?
<Kim^Work> bamsefar: Ah ok, är mest intresserad av att datorn lever :P
<Kim^Work> Börjar bli en del virtuella burkar nu =)
<Kim^Work> Blandad miljö =)
<Barre> bamsefar: det borde fungera alldeles utmärkt, och för att sprida samtliga logiskavolymer över båda de "fysiska" volymerna i volymgruppen så skapar du de logiska volymerna med lvcreate --stripes 2 --stripesize <storleken på stripe>
<realubot> Det är faktiskt så att programspråket Java är uppkallat efter kaffet Java.
<realubot> Seriöst alltså.
<maxjezy> nej det är inte alls så
<realubot> Nu har Ubuntu Sverige ranking 16024 of 204588.
<realubot> Vi har klättrat ca 1000 steg per dygn.
<realubot> Dom senaste dygnen.
<maxjezy> programspråket kommer från ordet nyckel
<maxjezy> fast på finska som heter avaimet
<maxjezy> avai
<maxjezy> iava
<realubot> Jag undrar när det börjar ta emot.
<bamsefar> Barre: Gött, det är alltid bra att köra sina lagringsideer genom dig. :)
<realubot> Datornördar...
<larsemil> nu har det varit tyst för länge.
<larsemil> jag älskar att vim är så mycket bättre än emacs
<delhage> ed
<phnom> notepad++!
<CasperN> editor war!
<CasperN> http://wordwarvi.sourceforge.net/ :)
<phnom> http://www.sublimetext.com/2 !
<CasperN> därja
<CasperN> sublime ftw!
<Kimmen> edit ftw!
<CasperN> sublime är riktigt trevlig, gillar minimap funktionen, skulle gärna se den i fler texteditorer
<phnom> Word!
<HeMan> pyroom!
<CasperN> blender!
<HeMan> ska för övrigt börja leka med en GPU-låda med plats för 12 eller 14 GPU'er
<HeMan> tyvärr har vi bara en GPU i den just nu
<HeMan> f'låt, man ska inte lyssna på vad folk säger, jag räknade just till 16 platser för GPU'er
<coobra> :/
 * speakman börjar bli lite gravid...
<spacebug-> jag trodde jag skrivit det där haha
<speakman> ô,o
<coobra> spacebug-:  lol
<Pingviller> hur är man "lite" gravid? :P
<coobra> svalt en bäbishand
<speakman> allt är möjligt i lilla landet lagom
<HeMan> "ett litet moment 22" har jag hört
<Pingviller> gillar inte lagom
<Pingviller> lagom är fullständigt meningslöst.. alla är alltid lagom på alla sätt och vis.. hur subjektivt som helst
<HeMan> men var i hela friden kommer ulimit -s 10000 från?
<HeMan> kan sshd få för sig att sätta ulimt?
<HeMan> så klart låg det ju i /etc/security/limits.conf
<Philip5> HeMan: om man har tråkigt så kan man byta ut Monika mot HeMan och sjunga med i den här låten: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvcePUN-KnU
<Philip5> bara så där liksom
<spacebug-> :P
<HeMan> wicked!
<Philip5> fast då ska man ha rätt tråkigt också :P
<Kim^Work> Någon som har satt upp tids-synkning mot en Windows 2008 R2 server? Jag får inte det att fungera, min Linux-burk klagar på att servern inte är "suitable"... Jag har kikat på nätet och där föreslås det att man ska ändra lite i registret för w32time-tjänsten, vilket jag har gjort, men samma problem kvarstår på min linux.-burk.
<Kim^Work> Målet är att kunna ansluta min Linux-burk till AD:t.
<Kimmen> jag har satt upp min linuxburk att synka via ntp mot våra AD-servrar
<Kimmen> nej nu ljög jag, vi har separata NTP-servrar kom jag på
<Kim^Work> 3389
<johanbr> Kimmen, vad säger "ntpdate -q ip.för.ntp.server" ?
<Kim^Work> 15 Sep 16:09:07 ntpdate[1508]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<Kim^Work> Har öppnat port 123 i brandväggen på servern, gjort som folk rekommenderar när det gäller registret... :|
<Kim^Work> Det verkar inte vara Linux-burken, för synka mot ntp1.gbg.netnod.se funkar kanon.
<Kimmen> det är rätt meckigt när det gäller att synka mot en windows server
<Kim^Work> Jag märker det... :|
<Kim^Work> Tyvärr har vi ingen annan fysisk maskin som vi kan synka emot, behöver synka pga AD...
<johanbr> Kim^Work, kanske enklast synka mot extern burk i så fall?
<Kim^Work> johanbr: Mjo, blir iofs problem om dom är olika synkade...
<johanbr> borde inte hända om allt är rätt konfigurerat
<johanbr> eller sätt windows till att synka mot linuxburken
<Kimmen> behövs inte mkt osynk innan man inte kommer in längre
<Kimmen> testade ntpdate -q server.till.ad-kontrollant
<Kimmen> funkade fint
<Kimmen> ip*
<HakanS> Nafallo: Har du sett diskussionen på sändlistan? Angående Team Contact.
<Nafallo> HakanS: nej
<HakanS> Nafallo: Pontus vill avgå som TC, och jag har sagt att jag kan ta jobbet t.o.m 1:a november.
<Nafallo> HakanS: har inte tid att ens tanka pa det. sorry.
<HakanS> Nafallo: Pontus motsätter sig att jag är både TL och TC och hänvisar till att du sagt att en TC inte få ha flera uppdrag.
<HakanS> Nafallo: Du sade att han inte fick bli serveradmin p.g.a att han är TC.
<HakanS> Nafallo: Stämmer detta?
<Nafallo> HakanS: har inte tid att ens tanka pa det. sorry. jag ar pa jobb.
<HakanS> Nafallo: OK.
<HakanS> Nafallo: Kan vi ta det via mail?
<amelia> same procedure as last year, james..
<HakanS> same procedure as every year.
<Kim^Work> Alltså, det är här är jävulskt skumt.
<Kim^Work> Jag har en annan Linux-burk (Denna!), där gick det utmärkt att köra ntpdate -q min-ip och få ett svar tillbaka.
<Kim^Work> PÃ¥ min virtuella Debian-burk funkar det inte alls.
<Kim^Work> Båda ligger på samma nätverk, till och med i samma switch.
<Kim^Work> Den har internet och det går att pinga datorn som har ntp-tjänsten.
<Kim^Work> Men den anser att den är "unsuitable"... :S
<Philip5> Kim^Work: och den virtuella har samma ip-serie i sitt nummer?
<Kim^Work> Philip5: Yep, samma range, samma gateway, samma mask.
<Philip5> var det värsta
<Kim^Work> mmm
<Kim^Work> Ska prova en virtuell arch också..
<Kim^Work> Så det inte är fel på Debian, vilket vore jävligt trist.
<Kim^Work> Men men, linux som linux.
<johanbr> Kim^Work, vad säger "nmap -sT -p 123 ntp.serv.ver.ip" ? (från burken som inte vill)
<Philip5> är det olika versioner av ntpdate på burkarna?
<Kim^Work> Ska kolla.
<Kim^Work> Funkar: Archlinux ntpdate 4.2.6
<Kim^Work> Funkar inte: Debian ntpdate 4.2.6
<Kim^Work> Samma nmap svar från båda.
<Kim^Work> PORT    STATE  SERVICE
<Kim^Work> 123/tcp closed ntp
<johanbr> Kim^Work, ok... och "nmap -sU -p 123 ntp.serv.ver.ip" ?
<Kim^Work> PORT    STATE         SERVICE
<Kim^Work> 123/udp open|filtered ntp
<Kim^Work> Säger exakt samma sak på datorn som funkar... >_<
<Kim^Work> Jag blir galen!
<johanbr> hmm.. "In the base release of Windows server 2003 running w32time a hotfix is required otherwise ntp cannot reach (and therefore not sync with) that server."
<johanbr> http://support.ntp.org/bin/view/Support/TroubleshootingNTP#Section_9.10.
<Stirnerit> Lalala
<Stirnerit> Android <3
<Kim^Work> johanbr: Jag kör Windows Server 2008 R2...
<johanbr> vad ger "ntpdate -bd ntp.ser.ver.ip" ?
<Kim^Work> transmit/receive x 5, sen server dropped: no data
<Kim^Work> 15 Sep 17:06:18 ntpdate[1640]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<Kim^Work> Och det ^
<johanbr> låter som nån sorts nätverksproblem...
<johanbr> kör tcpdump el. liknande på servern och se om paketen når dit
<Kim^Work> Även det skule vara enormt udda, dom sitter i samma switch.
<johanbr> brandvägg?
<Kim^Work> Nope
<Kim^Work> iptables är tom.
<johanbr> på servern, menar jag...
<Kim^Work> Av
<johanbr> har du nåt annat på servern du kan testa att komma åt (http t.ex) ?
<Kim^Work> Nope. Servern i sig fungerar kanon, kommer åt alla tjänster från andra datorer, med samma nätverksinställningar. (Förutom tre sista i IP:t då. :P)
<Kim^Work> Eller jo, rpd, den svarade fint.
<johanbr> hmm... mycket skumt
<Kim^Work> Mycket.
<arand> Är servern v3 eller v4 (http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=616717)
<ubot2> Debian bug 616717 in ntpdate "ntpdate in squeeze not working older v3 ntp servers" [Normal,Open]
<[swe]jeppe> goddag
<phnom> god kväll
<[swe]jeppe> nån som är programmerings kunnig här?
<gusnan> [swe]jeppe, jag tror inte nån kan _alla_ programmeringsspråk, så ställ din fråga, så kanske nån kan svara.
<[swe]jeppe> ok c++ då. jag skall nämligen börja försöka lära mig c++
<kodein> men du har fortfarande ingen specifik fråga just nu, utan utför bara en sorts marknadsundersökning?
<gusnan> kodein, :)
<[swe]jeppe> hehe a typ :-)
<[swe]jeppe> tänkte kolla om man hitta någon snäll prick som man kan ha som boll plank
<[swe]jeppe> för att göra det hela roligare så vill jag göra det i ubuntu också
<[swe]jeppe> e det gcc som gäller då?
<phnom> Mja, fast g++
<kodein> g++ är en del av gnu compiler collection.
<phnom> Ja, det var nog så det var.
<[swe]jeppe> mm installerar det nu
<Kim^Work> Varför just C++?
<phnom> Ja, D är ju på väg uppåt igen nu
<[swe]jeppe> börja där. distans kurs på nti programmering A
<Kim^Work> I C++?
<phnom> nti?
<Kim^Work> Philip5: http://www.nti.se/
<[swe]jeppe> har inte fått kurs materialet än, men jag antar att det är lite av varje sen får man väl välje vilket språk sen
<phnom> Jahaja
<Kim^Work> Med fördel tar du ett lättare språk, Python, Rub, PHP, Java är några lämpligare språk.
<Kim^Work> Ruby*
<phnom> Meh, C++ är bara "svårt" om man ger sig in på de mer avancerade grejerna.
<Kim^Work> C++ är onödigt krångligt.
<[swe]jeppe> ok men vilket språk e mest framtids säkrat då?
<phnom> Scala :D
<[swe]jeppe> va e scala?
<Kim^Work> [swe]jeppe: Kan ingen säga, programmering handlar inte om språk, kan du programmera spelar inte språket någon roll.
<phnom> Det är nog bättre om du tar till dig ett programmeringsspråk och sen lär dig grundera i datorarkitektur, det är mycket lättare att lära sig nya programmeringsspråk sen.
<[swe]jeppe> aa många har sakt samma sak, men har svårt att bestämma mig för vilket språk
<phnom> [swe]jeppe: Ta Java då, det är snällt.
<Kim^Work> Java är vettigt.
<[swe]jeppe> asså okok
<[swe]jeppe> vilket är det främsta språket i linux?
<Kim^Work> Java
<kodein> kerneln är skriven i C.
<Jarulf> Python är ju hett också
<[swe]jeppe> okok. får läsa mig fram
<[swe]jeppe> skall ge lillan mat. kommer senare, tack för pratstunden
<itmannen> Äntligen hemma efter en 60-milsresa i verkliga livet
<itmannen> Hm. Nu ljög jag 50 ska det vara
<[swe]jeppe> välkommen hem itmannen
<delhage> larsemil: ping
<itmannen> Tackar
<Barre> jahopp.... någon som har någon innovativ/smar/bra sätt att få linux att supporta fler än 15 partitioner?
<[swe]jeppe> pyhton program till ubuntu?
<delhage> Barre: varför?
<amelia> Barre: lvm
<Barre> delhage: för att kunna ha mer än 16-partitioner på en disk ;)
<delhage> Barre: pvcreate /dev/sda, vgcreate, lvcreate så många du behöver
<delhage> amelia++
<amelia> delhage: :)
<Barre> nej... jag vill partionera disken till fler än 16 partitioner
<amelia> but why?
<Barre> jag varken orkar förklara varför just nu..
<delhage> 80-talet ringde och ville ha tillbaks sina partitioner
<Barre> eller har tid ;)
<Barre> delhage: det finns en valid förklaring
<delhage> Barre: kör en tillräckligt gammal kärna som har hd* så kan du ha 63
<amelia> tyvärr känner nog ingen till en valid lösning. :(
<delhage> 2.6.18 som finns i rhel5 är gamal nog tex
<itmannen> Men det är väl bara att partitionera till det antal du vill ha
<delhage> nej
<delhage> finns en gräns
<Barre> tycker inte att små numeriska begränsningar (oavsätt tillämpningar) hör hemma i ett OS på 2000-talet
<delhage> 3 primära och 12 logiska
<Barre> delhage: nej...
<Barre> gpt!
<Barre> delhage: 80-talet ringde och ville ha tillbaka sin partitions-tabell
<delhage> Barre: hrm... tycker inte partitioner hör hemma på 2000-talet ;)
<itmannen> Gparted är ett utmärkt verkyg för detta
<amelia> delhage++
<delhage> Barre: jag var tvungen att hämta 80-talet för att hjälpa dig, mkay? ;)
<Barre> itmannen: minor-nummret på blockdevicen strular till det itmannen...
<Barre> jag skall testa att göra fler än 16 för att se vad som händer...
<itmannen> Barre<<  men kör du Gparted via en liveskiva ?
<Barre> itmannen: ehh.. nej, jag kör parted
<delhage> Barre: kommer inte att funka
<itmannen> Barre<<  Eller så kan du använda det suveräna Parted Magic. Då finns även möjlihet att reparera
<delhage> totally OT, kan nån ansluta till sas.se?
<itmannen> Gparted och Parted Magic funkar klockrent. Det går att styra och ställa med sina partitioner hur som helst
<itmannen> Nope
<itmannen> Till SAS menar jag
<delhage> damn
<delhage> fast då är det inte bara jag
<amelia> delhage: jag kan.
<delhage> hm
<amelia> delhage: traceroute! traceroute! traceroute!
<itmannen> Nu funkar SAS
<Barre> delhage: nope... det fungerar inte.. eller... jo jag kan göra fler än 16 partitioner men inga devicefiler skapas....
<Barre> det suger ju mammutballe helt enkelt.... varför i allsindar sköts inte allt sånt här via devicemappern?
 * delhage är på ett hotell i Helsingfors
<itmannen> delhage<<  Rätt åt dig :)
<delhage> kommer fortfarande inte åt sas
 * Barre lyssnade precis på "Under en filt i Madrid" där delhage's kommentar skulle kunna vara början på en vers
<delhage> jag vill ju checka in! ska hem imorrn
<Barre> ahh....
<delhage> Barre: hehe
<delhage> Barre: nu vill jag faktiskt veta varför du behöver så många partitioner!
<delhage> så det så!
<Barre> delhage: jag skall tala om detta när jag testat och kört lite :P
<Barre> men det är mest för test och för att lära mig lite
<delhage> Barre: om du vill vänta på "jamen då gör du så här istället" så visst ;)
<Barre> dessutom så tror jag mig nu vara på spåret för att få kerneln att skapa devicefiler för fler partitioner än 16 m.h.a. udev
<delhage> inte för att vara petig...
<delhage> men då är det väl inte kerneln som skapar dom? ;)
<Barre> delhage: men det finns inget annat sätt, än att skapa en LVM över hela disken och sen skapa lv som sen skall bilda meta-devices för att dessta skall bli pv's och läggas in i vg's som det sen skall karvas lv's från..
<Barre> det blir lite kaka på kaka lixom
<delhage> Barre: va?
<Barre> precis
<Barre> delhage: true.. inte kernel, men watteva ;
<delhage> Barre: nu säger du saker som om vi vet vad det egentligen är du vill åstadkomma
<Barre> delhage: exakt.. jag orkar inte förklara för att det är så jobbigt...
<delhage> fegis
<Barre> hehe
<delhage> nu fick jag in min Halloumiburgare
<Barre> det är lättare att föklara om har ett koncept klart som går att förklara
<Barre> reboot är väldigt destruktiv när man skriver det i fel terminal
<Barre> delhage, amelia: kerneln supportar mer än 16 partitioner idag tydligen :) partition 16 fick dock majornummer 259.. problem solved
<Barre> och så har jag lärt mig något nytt idag
<delhage> minor menar du
<Barre> av någon anledning så tog inte partprobe detta, jag var tvungen att boota om
<Barre> delhage: nej major http://pastebin.com/tx84z2HR
<delhage> partprobe funkar inte i nyare versioner
<Barre> warrum?
<Barre> måste rusa.. tbx snart
<delhage> dom har tagit bort funktionaliteten pga dom anser att det är farligt
<[Spooky]> Sena sejjer!
<realubot> Om det är någon som vet hur man får SEBs kortläsare att fungera i Ubuntu så är det bra om ni postar en guide här: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=215&t=54868
<realubot> Det är ju ganska viktigt att folk får Ubuntu att fungera med internetbankerna.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Hur går det för dig då?
<[Spooky]> realubot: Det är väl upp till bankerna att fixa Linux support?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jo då. Jag gick om dig igår i statistiken. Och jag har gjort 80% av nästa projekt. Det går helt klart betydligt snabbare när jag kör multicore med -smp i 64-bitars.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Ok, jag kör ju Windows klienten, den verkar vara seg, men den får tugga på.. ;)
<realubot> Ja. Det är bara att låta det stå och gå.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jo. Det är ju upp till bankerna men dom ger inte support på Linux och om någon här vet hur man får SEBs kortläsare att fungera i Ubuntu så är det nog väldigt uppskattat. Det är ju väldigt basic att folk ska få internetbankerna att fungera i Ubuntu. Det tycker jag har hög prioritet.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Du kan inte Wine:a deras grej då?
<[Spooky]> Men nu ska jag träna på att pilla bort finnar med Gimp... Ses senare...
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag har inte en susning. Jag har inte SEB/Swedbank själv.
<[swe]jeppe> hej igen
<realubot> [Spooky]: Hej hej.
<Kurdistan> hej alla barn nu är det barnprogram kolla vad farbror kurd trolla fram. :P
<frusen> alltså vad händer. byggde mitt spel under debian för några dar sedan, funkade utmärkt, men nu när jag är i ubuntu, exakt samma hårdvara så är det skitkass prestanda
<Kurdistan> frusen: vad för spel?
<frusen> libGL.so fanns inte i /usr/lib så jag använde en från /usr/lib/mesa istället
<frusen> mitt eget
<frusen> http://213.114.111.27/redmine/projects/dawn-rpg
<Kurdistan> frusen: har du någon skärmdump på spelet?
<frusen>  http://213.114.111.27/redmine/projects/dawn-rpg/wiki/Screenshots
<frusen> den enda skillnaden är att jag, under debian, installerade mina drivrutiner från nätet, men under ubuntu så använde jag "Additional Drivers" programmet
<frusen> kan det vara grejen?
<Kurdistan> frusen: det kan mycket möjligt vara det som är skillnaden.
<frusen> ah, fixade det
<frusen> var vsyncen som var av
<Kurdistan> jag spelar nästintill aldrig och blir det så är supertuxkart.
<frusen> fick så hög fps att det inte respondade :P
<[swe]jeppe> har du gjort det spelet som va på bilderna?
<frusen> slog på vsync i Catalyst Control Center
<frusen> [swe]jeppe, jag och några till, men de har stuckit från projektet :P
<frusen> jag joinade i julas, så har inte hunnit gjort så himla mkt, men nu är det jag som har tagit över helt och hållet
<Kurdistan> frusen: I see du kör ATI.
<[Spooky]> frusen: Finns det en Windows port av det?
<frusen> [Spooky], ja, men den senaste släpptes någon gång i maj. ska försöka bygga en ny snarast möjliga
<frusen> Kurdistan, jo, tycker nvidia funkar bättre under linux, men det här kortet är bättre
<Kurdistan> frusen: :) väntar på skärmdump. :P
<[Spooky]> frusen: Något jag kan göra? Sitter med Windows 7 men har inga progg kunskaper..
<itmannen> [Spooky],  Svär inte i Guds hus !
<Kurdistan> frusen: ati är också bra grejer. det gäller bara göra saker enligt en viss princip. installerat linux på bekanta med ati kort.
<Kurdistan> aldrig klagat.
<Kurdistan> sedan har ati informationscentret betydligt mer välgjord än nvidias display settings
<frusen> Kurdistan, http://213.114.111.27/redmine/projects/dawn-rpg/wiki/Screenshots
<frusen> [Spooky], alltså hjälpa till med projektet?
<[swe]jeppe> frusen, riktigt nice. såg bra ut. det e ju sånt jag vill göra när jag lärt mig coda
<[Spooky]> frusen: Mm..
<Kurdistan> frusen: rollspel eller vad det kallas?
<[swe]jeppe> *koda
<frusen> [swe]jeppe, :D
<frusen> [Spooky], alltså kolla runt lite på wikit
<frusen> behöver hjälp med designen
<frusen> typ quests och sådant
<frusen> har bara 2-3 quests just nu
<frusen> har en del av storyn
<frusen> är tacksam för all hjälp jag kan få :)
<Kurdistan> frusen: :) gör sport spel. det gillas.
<Kurdistan> variant om fotboll manager
<frusen> Kurdistan, haha, aldrig :s
<Kurdistan> frusen: :P va. enda jag orkar spela.
<Kurdistan> allt annat är för tråkigt.
<frusen> nja, man ska aldrig säga aldrig, men gillar inte sportspel
<Kurdistan> undantag supertuxkart. bäst.
<frusen> Kurdistan, VA, lira Dawn
<frusen> http://supertux.lethargik.org/
<Kurdistan> frusen: :) andra spel är risken stor att man blir fast och ödslar tid i onödan.
<frusen> det där är oxå bra
<Kurdistan> jag har tillräckligt många saker som distraherar mig i livet.
<frusen> Kurdistan, givetvis
<Kurdistan> :) sportspel är bra man kan gå ifrån när som helst
<frusen> spelar inte så jätte mkt själv men gillar att programmera ;)
<itmannen> Fy vale vad ni är tråkiga
<Philip5> itmannen: hur var mötet igår då?
<Kurdistan> frusen: tack för länken den var grym.
<Philip5> itmannen: har du blivit invald i någon förtroendeposition?
<Kurdistan> frusen: :) bra kunna programmera. jag kan inte sådant. :P
<itmannen> Philip5,  Mycket givande. Men lider pga det låga deltagarantelet
<Philip5> itmannen: ajdå, men du var ju där och det är väl som 100 vanliga??
<itmannen> Philip5,  Nä inte får en gammal gubbe något sådant. Det ska vara oigga unga flickor och pojkar
<[swe]jeppe> frusen, e gärna med och bollar ideér och kanske koda när jag lärt mig
<Philip5> itmannen: så pass... ja unga flickor i linuxvärlden brukar ju annars vara en bristvara
<frusen> [swe]jeppe, questsen och sådant är ju inte skrivna i C++ utan i LUA
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jag har fäör mig att vi var 3 som överhuvudtagen skrev något. Och kanske 6 närvarande. Lite synd
<frusen> [swe]jeppe, men att kunna programmera är bra ;)
<Philip5> oj
<Philip5> ja det var inte många
<itmannen> Philip5,  Fördelen är att det är lättare att skriva protokollet :)
<[swe]jeppe> frusen, men kan hjälpa till teoretiskt med quests osv om du vill?
<frusen> [swe]jeppe, visst, jag har ont om ideér :P
<frusen> [swe]jeppe, här finns två av de tre questsen http://213.114.111.27/redmine/projects/dawn-rpg/wiki/World_of_Dawn
<itmannen> Philip5,  Idag så var vi till en lite större stad. jag blev fast framför ett skyltfönster med gråten i halsen. En fotoaffär
<Philip5> itmannen: kul! men varför gick du inte in och klämde och kände lite? det är ju som att vara barn i godisfabriken
<Philip5> itmannen: jag var ju i sthlm igår och gick i lite fotoaffärer där och de hade ju en del godis
<larsemil> delhage: pong
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jo jag tänkte men besinnade mig. Vill inte överskrida min kredit för mycket :)
<Philip5> itmannen: kostar inget att klämma och känna
<CasperN> frusen: finns det någon demovideo uppe man kan se?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Nä jag vet. Men samtidigt känner jag mig själv ganska bra
<[swe]jeppe> aaa det skulle jag också vilja se frusen
<delhage> larsemil: minns inte
<frusen> CasperN, tänkte du som man kan lira?
<CasperN> nja, bara se något, så man får en bild av hur långt det kommit
<frusen> alltså alla kan ju tanka koden från https://github.com/frusen/Dawn
<frusen> CasperN, http://213.114.111.27/redmine/projects/dawn-rpg/wiki/Screenshots
<frusen> alltså kolla runt på wikit, finns lite smått och gott
<Philip5> larsemil: är det stabilt för dig att fahgpu? min kraschar någon gång i timmen när jag kör via wine
<CasperN> har ni animationer osv, flyter det bra, hur ser det ut grafiskt för övrigt osv?
<frusen> CasperN, ja, vi har animationer på spells, gubbar men inte på omgivningen
<frusen> grafiska biten är bra än så länge, hoppade in i julas så har inte varit med nå mkt på den biten
<frusen> men just nu försöker jag fixa buggar och få in mer spelvärde
<frusen> vi har tre klasser men de behöver finslipas lite
<itmannen> Nu måste jag tyvärr fixa WiFi på en bärbar som "ramlat" in i min hall. Ha de
<[swe]jeppe> fixa en lite youtube snutt
<frusen> [swe]jeppe, zzz måste fixa en screen recorder då da
<[swe]jeppe> hehe
<R2D21> Nu så, lite mer kräm i maskineriet.
<Kurdistan> R2D21: har du fixat din frus burk? :)
<R2D21> Kurdistan, Nej jag satte i ett gammalt pci kort jag hittade :-/
<Kurdistan> R2D21: hur blir det du lite mer kräm i maskineriet? :P
<R2D21> Kurdistan, Jo hennes maskin e ju snabbare än min men nu har jag överklockat min rigg lite smått. Är inte helt van så jag testar försiktigt.
<Kurdistan> R2D21: :) hoppas det inte är bärbar.
<Kurdistan> med batterikonsumtionen med senaste kärnorna så är det nog inte smartaste valet
<R2D21> Kurdistan, Nej den enda bärbara vi har är den som alltid står på i köket.
<Kurdistan> :) men du kan nog steka ägg
<R2D21> Kurdistan, nejdå jag har mopedcylinderkylare så jag håller bara 30*C i cpun när den idlar. Vid full last ligger jag på 40.
<R2D21> Mopedcylinderkylare= terminaltake 120C
<Kurdistan> R2D21: nice nice.
<Kurdistan> sensors
<Kurdistan> acpitz-virtual-0
<Kurdistan> Adapter: Virtual device
<Kurdistan> temp1:        +52.8°C  (crit = +108.8°C)
<Kurdistan> k8temp-pci-00c3
<Kurdistan> Adapter: PCI adapter
<Kurdistan> Core0 Temp:   +43.0°C
<Kurdistan> Core1 Temp:   +49.0°C
<R2D21> k8temp-pci-00c3
<R2D21> Adapter: PCI adapter
<R2D21> Core0 Temp:  +32.0°C
<R2D21> Core1 Temp:  +26.0°C
<R2D21> (i 1Ghz)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: har du inte fler cores?!? :P
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) du får köpa mig en burk om du vill.
<R2D21> Philip5, Nej. Kompisen har bara sin I7 att värma huset med och köra belastningstest...
<Philip5> Core 0:       +37.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +98.0°C)
<Philip5> Core 1:       +36.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +98.0°C)
<Philip5> Core 2:       +35.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +98.0°C)
<Philip5> Core 3:       +33.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +98.0°C)
<R2D21> Med Ubuntu försvann allt behov att köpa ny burk.
<[swe]jeppe> dum fråga kanske men hur går man tillbaka till en rad i python och raderar nått man skrivit fel?
<Philip5> är det något särskilt med just python då?
<Philip5> antingen ger du kommandon eller så kör du det som ett script
<realubot> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=54871
<realubot> DFet tycker jag är smidigt.
<realubot> :D
<realubot> *Det
<phnom> [swe]jeppe: Om du skriver direkt i interpretern tror jag inte du kan göra det.
<phnom> Men det är mycket möjligt att jag har fel, var en tio år sen jag sysslade med det.
<[swe]jeppe> hmm hur skall man annars skriva i programmet då?
<phnom> Du skriver det i en fil foo.py, sen kör du det med python foo.py
 * Kurdistan hur man skrämmer sin fru/flickvän/älskarinna. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1bPWHQkD4E
<phnom> s/hur man// ?
<phnom> :P
<phnom> [swe]jeppe: Eventuellt så kan du lägga en rad #!/usr/bin/python längst upp och exekvera det som vilket skript som helst (med ./foo.py) Men det är inget jag svär på.
<[swe]jeppe> okok kollar på detta, går igenom hjälp texterna nnu
<phnom> Har för mig att det ska finnas en rätt bra gratis bok om python...
<itmannen> Så var ännu en sunkig windowsmaskin fixad så wifi funkar. Undrar hur mycket fel folk kan göra trots instruktionböcker ?
<[swe]jeppe> phnom: vart hittar jag den?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: sluta ge windows support.
<Kurdistan> jag fattar inte vad folk gör med sina windows burkar. varje ggr man besöker sina bekanta som envisas med sin windows blir det bara mer fel.
<phnom> [swe]jeppe: Vet inte, för jag kommer inte ihåg vad den heter =/
<[swe]jeppe> phnom: är det denna? http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/thinkpython.pdf
<Haffe> phnom: Menar du dive into python?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Du har helt rätt. men jag behöver lite extrapengar. Och då måste jag bita i det sura äpplet
<Kurdistan> itmannen: då förstår jag.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Men som tröst tar jag ganska bra betalt :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: helt rätt. själv har jag inte hjärta ta betalt från folk jag hjälper
<Kurdistan> kanske borde börja ta cash.
<phnom> Haffe: Ja, det var det nog.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ok. men om jag inte tog betalt i denna by så fick jag inte göra annat än att serva windows
<Kurdistan> :) kommer med hot: ingen windows support för gratis eller gratis linux support. :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) nejdå jag förstår dig. jag minns själv när jag börja med datorer under 90-talet.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ubuntu fixar jag helt gratis så klart
<Kurdistan> så windows har benägenhet att vara sårbar.
<R2D21> PÃ¥ jobbet planerar de rulla ut w7 thin client
<einand> alla os har benägenhet att vara sårbart så länge det finns användare
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Givet så hjälper jag mina närmaste fritt. lite skam i kroppen har jag :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Vilket OS började du med ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: på allvar eller när familjen fick sin första burk?
<Kurdistan> min bror hade hörsel problem som liten och läs/skrivsvårigheter.
<itmannen> Kurdistan, När du började
<Kurdistan> så jag bekanta mig med datorer redan under 97 om jag inte minns fel.
<Kurdistan> men på den tiden hatade jag datorer
<Kurdistan> xp var väl den första jag verkligen började med på allvar
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Då bör det kanske ha varit W 3.1 då
<Kurdistan> tidigare en xp som windows 98 orkade jag inte bry mig
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) återigen vi hade en svensk granne som hjälpte oss.
<Kurdistan> jag satt knappt framför datorn jag var jagade fotboll
<Kurdistan> *boll
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Men XP fanns väl inte 97 ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: nej den fanns inte då.
<Kurdistan> jag sa det var den jag började med på allvar
<Kurdistan> de andra har jag knappt några minnen av bara särskilda program för brorsan
<Kurdistan> och ett gammalt fotbollspel :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ok. Synfel här. jag skyller på min bräckliga hälsa :)
<Failican> Hej, jag behöver lite hjälp med att få mitt Matlab att funka till ubuntu
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  När jag böjade fanns det ingen grafik. Bara ett svart eller grönt fönster :D
<CasperN> Failican: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<Kurdistan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<Kurdistan> CasperN: var först.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) ja perioden innan x var självklarhet :P.
<Failican> har tittat på den redan, men det hjälpte inte, jag är ganska så ny på ubuntu skall tilläggas
<Failican> men jag får felmeddelandet: glnx86/MATLAB: error while loading shared libraries: libut.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Failican> men när jag lägger över matlab på en extern hhd och startar det därifrån så får jag det att funka..
<CasperN> måste du ha matlab då? duger inte ett av de fria alternativen?
<Failican> octave klarar inte alla funktioner jag behöver
<Failican> tyvärr
<delhage> klart det gör
<Kurdistan> Failican: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=850798&page=4
<Kurdistan> kanske värt kolla den här tråden
<Kurdistan> samma felmeddelande som du har
<Failican> k
<delhage> octave är bättre än matlab
<Failican> finns det något grafiskt tillägg till octave eller är det bara i terminalen man kör?
<delhage> gnuplot
<Failican> okej, men jag ska få matlab att funka ändå
<Stirner> tänkte slänga ut en öppen fråga. Jag har under ca ett år nu lärt mig grunderna i Java och python och känner att jag behöver focusera på ett av språken till att börja med vilket är bäst att börja med och vilket "tjänar" jag mest på att känna mig riktigt säker på för att kunna kliva vidare mot andra språk som t ex C
<CasperN> Jython :)
<CasperN> nvm me :P
<Haffe> Det är nog hugget som stucket egentligen.
<phnom> Stirner: Java skulle jag väl säga, men det spelar ingen roll egentligen...
<Haffe> Varket python eller java har så otroligt mycket med c att göra, egentligen.
<Stirner> Haffe: ok vad är dom stora skillnaderna?
<Failican> Matlab är roligt! :)
<Kurdistan> kurdistans skönhet, gudomlig sångare, ljuvliga instrument och sagolik text: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfetpUeqeCE
<CasperN> varför just matlab när det finns så otroligt många andra liknande fria att välja mellan?
<Kurdistan> blir inte mycket bättre än så.
<CasperN> är det någon högskolegrej att det just ska vara matlab?
<phnom> Stirner: C är betydligt närmare hårdvaran.
<CasperN> skumt, bara en svart ruta i din länk Kurdistan
<phnom> Och man har inte lika mycket safety net i kompilatorn, eftersom de kör mer på att lita på programmeraren
<Kurdistan> CasperN: ja de första sek.
<Kurdistan> kolla vidare.
<CasperN> nej
<CasperN> flash laddar inte
<CasperN> andra videos fungerar
<CasperN> men inte den
<CasperN> inte när jag uppdaterar heller
<Kurdistan> CasperN: mysko. testa i minitube.
<CasperN> använder inte minitube
<Kurdistan> nog din burk som :P knasar.
<CasperN> nä nu fungerade det när jag klickad i irc igen
<CasperN> men inte via en uppdatering i dåvarande tabben....
<Kurdistan> CasperN: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ourJ91tLfM
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Cuka Sere Dare. Trevlig video
<Failican> japp det är en högskole grej att det ska vara matlab,:P
<Failican> men python är tråkigt tycker jag.
<CasperN> Kurdistan: så det är där de hittar intromusiken till alla nya krigsfilmer :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Och trevligt att jag fått Adobe Flash att funka i 11.10 64-bits. Det är nämligen inte en självklarhet
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) kör du 32-bitars.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Nope. Se ovan
<CasperN> kurdistansk musik är då fan nice, gött att inte fatta ett skit av vad de sjunger :P
<Kurdistan> CasperN: förstod inte riktigt vad du menar.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: menar kör istället 32-bitars om du nu inte har mer än 4 gb i ram.
<Kurdistan> CasperN: vad tycker du om instrumenten?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Jag använder en 11.10 64-bits
<CasperN> fett coolt, ser ju nästan ut som jag skulle lyckas hantera ett
<Kurdistan> CasperN: :).
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Nu har jag iof en 11.04 64-bits också. Men just nu är det 11.10 som gäller
<Kurdistan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Syo-jAArYb8  <<<--- en vän som rapar på kurdiska. :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: okej.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Hm. Lagomt spännande
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) kolla på moder kurdistans natur.
<Kurdistan> ax ax saknar dig
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Men nog finns det roliga saker att lyssna på än folk som rapar. Detta oaktat vart
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) kurdisk rap är inte mtv rap.
<CasperN> ojdå, nu blir det lagligt med knark i danmark
<Kurdistan> det är så som hiphop var i usa i newyorks utsatta områden förr.
<Kurdistan> då den var politisk budskap i texten
<Kurdistan> nu handlar det bara om döda hjärnceller
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Aha. Du menar rapp. rapar är ju det som kommer ur munnen när man druckit för mycket kolsyra :D
<Kurdistan> CasperN: :) jaså? jag läser nästintill inga svenska nyheter.
<CasperN> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/varlden/danmark-mot-mitten-med-helle-thorning-schmidt
<CasperN> inte ordagrant alltså, men vänta och se
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) ja inte rapare som jag skrev utan precis som du påpeka.
<CasperN> Det började ju lite försiktigt redan i våras när staten började tvätta knarkpengar genom att sälja christiania till okupanterna
<Kurdistan> CasperN: jag bryr mig inte så mycket om väst-stater längre. tyvärr.
<CasperN> nä, inte jag heller, det känns som Kina är enda landet man borde hålla koll på nu för tiden
<itmannen> Är det någon mer som kör 11.10 än jag här ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: vi kör stabila saker. :P
<amelia> godkväll!
<Kurdistan> amelia: gäsp. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Prata inte strunt unge man. 11.10 går klockrent
<Kurdistan> itmannen: jaså? många har fått mer problem med 11.10 än 11.04.
<Kurdistan> mycket pga övergången till gtk3
<itmannen> Egentligen så borde det vara ni ungdomar som ska ligga i framkant med distar. Inte en gammal gubbe
<Kurdistan> itmannen: jag kör ju rolling release. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ingen aning om vad rolling är
<Kurdistan> itmannen: rullande utgåva.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  :D Jo själva texten förstod jag. men inte innebörden
<Kurdistan> itmannen: enklare förklarat finns ingen utsläpp period.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: man installerar en gång så är det bara uppdatera så ska man ha det senaste disten kan erbjuda.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ok. Så då borde du väl iaf ha 11.04 då ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: svårt när jag inte kör ubuntu. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Hm. var det KDE ?
<Philip5> itmannen: har du installerat 64bit än?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: KDE är DE inte Dist.
<itmannen> Philip5,  Oja. Flera dagar sen
<Philip5> så pass, vilken haxxor
<amelia> orka hålla på att uppgradera och installera om och ha sig.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Skriv så jag fattar
<amelia> man kör in säkerhetsuppgraderingar och låter det som fungerar vara.
<Haffe> sudo rm -rf /
<itmannen> amelia,  beror på intresse
<amelia> itmannen: precis just så.. och då har det inget med åldern att göra.
<amelia> desktop är så ointressant så det nästan är roligare att titta på målarfärg som torkar..
<itmannen> amelia,  Nja det har du kanske rätt i. Men yngre personer ska ha bättre fattningsförmåga
<coobra> amelia:  LOL
<johanbr> amelia, vilken målarfärg som torkar brukar du titta på?
<amelia> johanbr: ingen...
<frusen> hur stänger jag av skuggor i CompizConfig?
<itmannen> amelia,  vem sitter och glor på en desktop dagarna i ända
<amelia> johanbr: och jag installerar sällan om min laptop också... i värsta fall blir det 2-3 gånger under tiden jag äger den..
 * johanbr försöker starta målarfärg-som-torkar-krig istället för desktopkrig
<frusen> jag är under Window decorations men jag vet inte hur jag slår av dem
<amelia> itmannen: jag gör det..
<amelia> itmannen: glor på en desktop dagarna i ända alltså..
<Kurdistan> itmannen: KDE är desktop/skrivbord, Ubuntu är en dist.
<Kurdistan> :)
<itmannen> amelia,  Men gör du inget trevligare än att bara sitta och tom glo ?
<amelia> johanbr: men det är inte lika roligt.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: du kör ju gnome 3, gnome 3 är ju inte en dist. :)
<amelia> itmannen: jo, det gör jag ju förtåss. men det är ju svårt att undvika den lixom..
<johanbr> jag vet inte vad jag ska tycka om gnome 3 och unity
<amelia> itmannen: det är ju där lixom runt den viktiga texten i alla terminaler.
<itmannen> amelia,  Det är sällan jag ser mitt "skrivbord" För mycket roliga grejor igång
<johanbr> verkar inte så där jättekul nåt av dem, men jag kanske bara är konservativ
<amelia> itmannen: jag tänker med på desktop som konceptet arbetsstation.
<CasperN> frusen: jag sköter skuggor i Emerald iaf
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Just så. Det är en komplitering till det bättre
<itmannen> amelia,  Aha. Men principen torde vara den samma i en laptop
<frusen> CasperN, vars ligger settings för det?
<amelia> itmannen: ajo, jag inkluderar även laptop i konceptet arbetsstation.
<CasperN> frusen: emerald theme manager
<amelia> itmannen: desktop = dator med grafiskt gränssnitt som man använder för att komma åt riktiga datorer som gör vettiga saker.
<itmannen> amelia,  Ok. Det kan det så klart vara
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) farbror du har ju kört linux länge för veta vad KDE är för något.
<itmannen> amelia,  Och vad menar du med riktiga datorer ?
<amelia> itmannen: servrar
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Jag har aldrig varit i närheten av KDE
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) men du bör ändå veta att jag inte talar om dist utan skrivbord.
<Kurdistan> kubuntu som tillhör ubuntu familjen kommer med kde.
<itmannen> amelia,  Jag förstår. Jag befarade att det skulle komma ett annat svar
<amelia> eftersom att Kurdistan tog upp det, hur länge har ni grabbar kört linux?
<Kurdistan> det är vad Philip5 kör med.
<amelia> itmannen: som t.ex. vadå?
<Kurdistan> amelia: :) började med ubuntu 9.10. så jag har inte kört länge.
<Kurdistan> kom nog mot slutet av 9.10.
<itmannen> Jag började med knoppix för 5-6 år sen
<Kurdistan> itmannen: knoppix är bra grejer. autokonfig. av hårdvara. det gillas.
<frusen> CasperN, måste jag disabla Compiz för att köra Emerald?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Tänk att jag har gjort något du gillar :D
<frusen> aj
<frusen> CasperN, nvm
<CasperN> nej, men emerald är min temahanterare som sköter skugga åt mig för temat jag använder
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) jag gillar gnome också.
<CasperN> så du lär väl hitta liknande settings i den temaeditor som du använder
<itmannen> Mina första erfarenheter var att starta en webbserver i terminalmiljö. Jisses vad jag fick svettas
<amelia> Kurdistan: ah. kör du linux uteslutande eller har du andra OS tillgängliga eller dual-bootar eller något sånt?
<amelia> itmannen: knoppix, ja det var ett tag sedan den var populär. :)
<Kurdistan> amelia: linux uteslutet.
<Kurdistan> jag dual-boota med windows i 1 dag (eller kanske kortare).
<amelia> hehe ok.
<itmannen> amelia,  Andra OS. Jag förstår inte din fråga
<Kurdistan> amelia: :) windows har inte tilltalat mig. jag har redan testat hypade windows 7.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Hypade ?
<Kurdistan> sedan spelar jag inte, så jag behöver inte vänsterprassla.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: yes.
<amelia> itmannen: bah, jag kör massa OS.. om man räknar bort mobiltelefoner och spelkonsoler så har jag sju olika operativsystem representerade hemma och jobbar med ännu fler.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ja men vad menar du med hypade
<amelia> itmannen: eller ja, jag jobbar ju inte med alla jag hemma... men jobbar med andra utöver de jag har hemma.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) jag känner mig som tolk idag.
<itmannen> amelia,  Ack du ofrälse. Ingen mening att du knackar på hos Sankte Per
<Kurdistan> amelia: sju?
<amelia> itmannen: då räknade jag bort operativsystemet på switcharna, routern och accesspointen också.
<itmannen> amelia,  Jasså en till som inte har ett liv :D
<frusen> CasperN, emerald --replace ger en segmentation fault :(
<amelia> Kurdistan: Linux, Solaris, Tru64, OpenVMS, OS/400, Mac OS och Windows
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ok. har du jobbat som tolk ?
<CasperN> frusen: jag har absoliut ingen aning om vad du håller på med just nu...
<CasperN> gör inget dumt :)
<Kurdistan> amelia: :) varför inte lägga till bsd i listan? mer ren unix än mac osx.
<amelia> itmannen: jag har kommit över den där religösa perioden för några år sedan... jag hade min mellan 97 och 2002.
<itmannen> Rast vila ett tag
<frusen> CasperN, men jag försöker ju ersätta compiz dekorationerna med emerald
<Kurdistan> itmannen: nej, men jag undrar om du är nykter. :)
<Kurdistan> frusen: jag tror du måste välja antingen eller.
<CasperN> emerald styrs typ av compiz
<CasperN> de körs tillsammans
<amelia> Kurdistan: jag hade BSD representerad innan också men installerade om den burken till Linux.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Inte en chans. Spiknykter som vanligt
<Kurdistan> CasperN: har inte fått dem lira ihop när jag körde gnome.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) då är du ovanligt seg.
<frusen> jag är inne på decoration settings på compiz och la in "emerald --replace" under Command
<kille> någon somkan hjälpa mig med vnc oxh tunnel??
<Kurdistan> amelia: I see. du skrev något om religiösa perioden. vad menar du med det?
<kille> vnc och tunnel*
<amelia> Kurdistan: sådär man ska bara köra linux och allt ska vara GNU... jag skiter i religionen nuförtiden och har kul med den teknik som finns och har funnits.
<frusen> alltså skuggningen ser förjävlig ut
<amelia> Kurdistan: jag glömde två OS jag har hemma faktiskt. :P har MS DOS och XDPP också
<Kurdistan> amelia: bara för jag kör linux betyder det att jag måste köra windows för inte vara religiös?
<Kurdistan> vad är det för dumheter?
<frusen> CasperN, hur gör du med emerald? är jag helt ute och cyklar?
<Kurdistan> jag kör linux för jag gillar det. inte för jag måste.
<R2D21> Kurdistan, Samma här!
<CasperN> jag har emerald som hanterar vissa temainställningar, bla skuggor
<amelia> Kurdistan: nej, det betyder det absolut inte.. det var mer en kommentar till itmannens åsikt om att jag inte var frälst.
<CasperN> sedan har jag compiz för andra effekter
<CasperN> men jag väljer t.ex fönsterram i emerald theme manager
<frusen> så du har helt stängt av Window Decoration under compiz?
<Kurdistan> amelia: okej då förstår jag, men, ja, jag känner mig nästintill frälst med linux. kunde aldrig drömma om att den skulle lira så här bra.
<barzam> Kurdistan: nästa steg är att börja propagera mot flash eftersom det inte är fritt
<kille> någon som kan ge mig lite hjälp kanske:D:D
<CasperN> frusen: är Window Decoration ett plugin?
<Kurdistan> barzam: jag bryr mig inte så mycket om den diskussionen.
<barzam> Kurdistan: nästa steg är ett linux-skägg
<amelia> Kurdistan: hehe, det är ju bra. fast den religiösa biten handlar betydligt mer om fri programmvara och GNU än det gör om Linux egentligen så oroa dig inte. :)
<Kurdistan> barzam: :) haha det skulle vara något.
<CasperN> frusen: jag har iaf pluginet decoration igång
<CasperN> om det är samma sak dvs
<barzam> amelia: GNU/Linux :p
<frusen> CasperN, ja det är det
<CasperN> och ett 30tal andra compizplugins
<amelia> barzam: jag känner till unix-skägg, men vad är ett linux-skägg? är det ett lite glesare och kortare unix-skägg? :P
<barzam> amelia: japp, precis så
<Kurdistan> barzam: :) få inte ut din ilska över mig, bara för du är behov av kära andra os.
<kille> någon som har tid'
<barzam> kille: vad är problemet?
<amelia> ha, jag har nästan ett operativsystem per 10 kvm hemma. :D
<Kurdistan> barzam: :) jag har sällan skägg-växt, men min kurdiska påbrå har givit mig gener för skaffa mig fin skägg växt och då menar jag inte svenska fjun. :)
<frusen> CasperN, har du en "emerald --replace" under Startup Applications eller?
<kille> barzam fjärrinstalera rela vnc på dator 15 mil bort
<amelia> fast iofs, ska vi räkna med sånt flummigt som appliance opertivsystem har jag ju fler.
<Kurdistan> amelia: som sagt jag föredrar köra helst med frimjukvara, men sedan de platser och ställen det inte räcker till för mina behov har jag inget emot de stängda.
<kille> real*
<barzam> kille: kommer du åt datorn, ssh eller liknande?
<frusen> drar jag en "emerald --replace" så slänger terminalen ut Segmentation fault
<kille> har ip men inget mer
<amelia> Kurdistan: det låter sunt.. själv skiter jag i vilket, det är tekniken som är grejjen för mig nuförtiden. jag kan mycket väl köra både öppna och stängda alternativ för samma saker.
<kille> barzan har ip men inget mer
<Kurdistan> amelia: det är ju ditt val och det respekterar jag.
<CasperN> frusen: inte vad jag kan hitta iaf, enda jag kan se som berör skrivbordeffekter är gnome-at-visual -s
<Kurdistan> jag dömer inte någon utefter deras behov.
<CasperN> "Visuell assistans"
<kille> barzam jag har ip men inget mer
<CasperN> har nog inte ett skit med saken at göra iof
<frusen> CasperN, fixade det :)
<CasperN> ok, bra
<barzam> kille: verkar svårt att fixa det då
<CasperN> iof, frusen du körd inte ett emerald tema eller?
<amelia> Kurdistan: något annat hade blivit svårt för mig att leva med. jag är intresserad av datorhistoria och samlar på gamla datorer, då var allt stängd programvara. jag jobbar med datorer och då får jag jobba med det som kunden vill ha. jag gillar stordatorer, de har stängda och väldigt specialbyggda operativsystem...
<frusen> CasperN, nu gör jag det
<CasperN> ok
<frusen> skitsnyggt ;)
<amelia> Kurdistan: sen jobbar jag på ett företag som har en sju helvetes massa patent, men de jobbar för öppna standarder.
<CasperN> då löser du nog resten via emerald
<CasperN> annars är det ju andra ställen man får leta
<kille> barzam inga brandväggar eller något dock kan jag inget on hur man gör. men vet att ip adressen är online
<Kurdistan> amelia: jag kan sedan känna empati för de som får smeknamnet FOSS-talibaner av folk på svenska linux sidan. Jag blir bara äcklad vad stäng mjukvara gör med mycket som jag ser som frihet och demokrati.
<Kurdistan> praktexemplet är microsoft office
<Kurdistan> det har råkat ut för i mina studier
<Kurdistan> när kursansvariga envisas med köra typsnitt som kostar mer än microsoft office själv.
<Kurdistan> bara för tvinga användare köra microsoft produkter
<CasperN> det är ju mellan dig och läraren
<barzam> vilka fonter var det?
<barzam> trodde microsofts var gratis att använda
<Kurdistan> barzam: Palatino Linotype
<amelia> Kurdistan: generellt är väl varken apple eller microsoft någon större favorit hos mig och jag skulle inte ta dem i försvar på något sätt. men jag använder deras produkter för att det finns användsningsområden för dem.
<Kurdistan> CasperN: det är väldigt billig bortförklaring.
<Kurdistan> det finns en sådan marknadsföring för windows och microsoft produkter det är sjukt.
<Kurdistan> CasperN: körde jag inte med det typsnittet så skulle jag fått U.
<CasperN> säg det till läraren då, att han får ändra sitt val av ekonomiska skäl
<Kurdistan> amelia: som sagt det kan jag både respektera och acceptera. det är ju upp till användaren. problemet är att användaren hamnar i kläm.
<Kurdistan> CasperN: :) jag har försökt.
<CasperN> eller byt namn på en font, så det får samma namn....
<amelia> Kurdistan: jo, så är det såklart och det tycker jag lika illa om som du gör. jag tycker att alla ska ha rätt att välja vad de använder och att alla ska följa samma standarder och inte hitta på massa egna.
<Kurdistan> barzam: ja, delar microsoft office finns gratis att använda på nätet via hotmail kontot, men det är ju något för locka fler till deras produkter.
<Kurdistan> sedan att den inte har fullstöd som installation av ms är ju något som de är fullt medvetna om.
<kille> någon som kan hjälpa mg
<barzam> Kurdistan: jag menade deras teckensnitt, inget annat
<Kurdistan> barzam: vart har du fått det ifrån?
<Kurdistan> flera av de typsnitt som microsoft har till sin förfågan kostar saftiga pengar
<barzam> Kurdistan: ttf-ms-fonts
<barzam> Kurdistan: http://corefonts.sourceforge.net/
<Kurdistan> barzam: ja dessa är gratis och dit hör inte typsnittet jag gav som exempel.
<barzam> Kurdistan: jag vet
<barzam> Kurdistan: den kostar typ 160$
<Kurdistan> barzam: exakt.
<kille> http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=45163     någon som kan detta?? ??
<amelia> ajja, nu är det läggdags för mig. det är en dag imorgon också där ute i den stora it-världen.
<amelia> gonatt på er!
<barzam> nn
<frusen> gn
<itmannen> amelia,  Ha de gott
<Kurdistan> amelia: det sista jag kommer göra är som sagt propagera för något som jag inte håller kärt. däremot är det upp till var och en ta ställning.
<Kurdistan> amelia: godnatt.
<itmannen> kille, Tyvärr så har jag ingen erfarenhet av detta
<barzam> Kurdistan: http://www.gust.org.pl/projects/e-foundry/tex-gyre/pagella/index_html
<Kurdistan> barzam: ju jag hittade något liknande.
<Kurdistan> http://pavel.frimix.se/2011/01/16/typsnitt-som-hinder-for-akademiska-studier/
<Kurdistan> barzam: tack för sidan i alla fall.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Varför tycker du jag är ovanligt seg ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) jag vet inte, du ställer konstiga frågor.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Hm. vad är det för konstigt med att fråga vad "hypad" är ?
<barzam> Kurdistan: jävla sörja det där med fonter..
<Kurdistan> barzam: +1
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) nej allmänt kära farbror.
<frusen> aja, jag ska oxå slagga
<frusen> hoj!
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ok. Då måste jag nog ta och lusläsa loggen efter vad det som kan vara konstiga frågor.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: du brukar normalt vara mer påläst blev bara ställd mot väggen när du trodde jag körde kde som dist.
<Kurdistan> när en gammalräv bör veta att det är skrivbord
<Kurdistan> sedan följde du upp det hela med andra konstiga skriverier
<Kurdistan> :) därför skrev jag om tolk grejen
<Kurdistan> :) rolling release kan jag dock köpa
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Men jag har inte allt kvar i min arma hjärna om vad alla kör för något.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: kde är ju efter gnome eller minst lika stor som gnome.
<Kurdistan> :P sedan vad är du för riktig gnomare om du inte skriver illa om kde
<Kurdistan> bara följ i linux kretsar kriget mellan kde vs gnome :).
<Kurdistan> underhållande
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Som jag skrev har jag aldrig någonisn varit i närheten av KDE och ej eller ett dugg intresserad av vad det är
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) testa. du förlorar ju inget på dig.
<Kurdistan> jag kört både med och utan DE.
<Kurdistan> olika DE och olika VM.
<Kurdistan> *på det
<Kurdistan> :) olika distar
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Jo jag är nyfiken av naturen så det kan jag mycket väl göra. vad ska jag välja ?
<Kurdistan> :P fasiken jag lekt runt en hel del
<Kurdistan> itmannen: du verkar ha förkärlek för ubuntu och vill du vara kvar inom ubuntu familjen så kan du köra Philip5 älskling kubuntu.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Philip5> heja kde!
<Kurdistan> haha :P Philip5 vakna.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Nä ska jag testa så ska det vara en "riktig" KDE
<Kurdistan> itmannen: kubuntu är faktiskt inte alls pjåkig. den var bättre än vad jag trodde.
<Philip5> vad är en riktig kde då?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: vill du vara qt/kde biblisk så kan du nog testa chakra.
<Kurdistan> :P
<itmannen> Philip5,  Ingen aning. jag är totalt ovetande i ämnet
<Philip5> hehe, ok
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Vad har du ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) jag gjort tillräckligt mycket reklam om den disten här.
<Kurdistan> ej bra då detta ändå är en buntu kanal.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Visst. det är därför det diskuteras så mycket windows här :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) windows gillar man inte.
<Kurdistan> dock kubuntu är bra grejer.
<Kurdistan> även om jag jävlas med Philip5 .
<Kurdistan> itmannen: problemet med disten jag använder är fanboy skaran inom dem.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ok. Tydligen så får jag inget tips så jag får prova mig fram
<Kurdistan> värsta jag sett i linux sammanhang
<Kurdistan> bortser man från dem och inte bryr sig om deras community så är disten superb.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: du har ju fått PM om vad disten heter. :)
<barzam> itmannen: arch med kde är ett säkert kort
<Kurdistan> barzam: då är ju chakra bättre.
<Kurdistan> slipper man svåra inlärningskurvan som medföljer med vanlig arch.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ursäkta. jag såg det inte
<Kurdistan> dessutom har chakra väldigt bra community såväl forum/kanal
<Kurdistan> archarnas :) svar brukar vara har du läst dokumentationen/wiki? :)
<Kurdistan> även om arch wiki är en klass för sig är det inte det man precis vill ha som svar
<barzam> oftast är det det bästa svaret
<barzam> varför har man annars massa dokumentation om ingen orkar läsa den?
<itmannen> Nu ska jag googla lite. Åter senare
<Kurdistan> barzam: jag håller med. oftast är det bästa svaret. dock som ny med arch är det ju hel del saker plöja igenom.
<barzam> beginner's guide är 5-10 sidor och det är allt man noralt behöver
<Kurdistan> barzam: jag säger inget om hur väldetaljerad deras dokumentation är. mycket nyttigt har man funnit där.
<Kurdistan> barzam: :) för en linux-van så är dessa sidor inte så pjåkiga.
<Kurdistan> däremot är man inte så van med kommandon och installera DE och allt annat från svart skärm är arch inte lättaste.
<Kurdistan> sedan kan jag omöjligt installera arch. bara i virtualbox.
<Kurdistan> för jag måste komma åt nätet innan jag ens kan använda nätet
<barzam> huh?
<Kurdistan> :) barzam jag är körd utan livecd dvs.
<Kurdistan> jag måste logga in på studentnät för komma åt saker och ting.
<barzam> finns inte wpa_supplicant på archs live-cd?
<Kurdistan> barzam: det hjälper inte.
<barzam> ok
<Kurdistan> barzam: chakra har man däremot testat.
<Kurdistan> bra grejer.
<Kurdistan> även om det blev på usb pinnen och virtualbox.
<Kurdistan> tror på längre sikt att chakra kommer bli en fantastisk dist.
<Kurdistan> både för hardcore archare och alla nybörjare.
<barzam> hur säger man hjul på kurdiska?
<Kurdistan> barzam: teker. sedan finns det fler, men det är den jag oftast använder.
<barzam> śakra- är sanskritordet, men många skriver chakra av nån anledning..
<Kurdistan> barzam: :P varför blev plötsligt hjul på kurdiska viktigt?
<Kurdistan> barzam: I see.
<Kurdistan> du tänkte :) längre än vad jag insåg i början.
<Kurdistan> barzam: har du läst lingvistik?
<barzam> nej, men mycket annan språkvetenskap
<Kurdistan> barzam: intressant.
<Kurdistan> alltid varit fascinerad av språk även om jag är dålig på det.
<barzam> språk är sjukt kul tycker jag
<Kurdistan> barzam: +1
<Kurdistan> :) jag kan dock; kurdiska, turkiska, svenska och engelska.
<Kurdistan> kunde förr tyska hyfsad men nu minns jag bara småsaker.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Otroligt. Kan du Kurdiska också :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) jepp, men jag kan inte alla dialekter och subdialekter.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) kurdiska dialekter har stora skillnader språkligt.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Nä vem kan alla dialekter av ett språk
<Kurdistan> mycket pga att vårt land har varit delat mellan 4 ockupanter
<Kurdistan> sedan att vårt språk har förbjudits att brukas i skrift.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Så är det väl i Ieak också att det skiljer mycket mella dialekterna
<Kurdistan> itmannen: dialekter inom kurdiskan är inte som svenskan.
<Kurdistan> det är nästan på den nivån att jag inte förstår tex de som talar kurdiskan zazaki/dimli
<Kurdistan> eller sorani (kallas sydkurdiskan).
<itmannen> Viktigt meddelande:80 % kvar av min nedladdning.
<Kurdistan> :) den tragedi vi gått igenom som folk tack vare väst och det system som de satt till världen
<itmannen> Hm. Tvärtom menar jag :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  :) Jag tror vi lämnar den diskutionen
<Kurdistan> itmannen: vi gör nog det, blir bara känslosam av den.
<mullenuh> Kurdistan: Men du förstår pitebondskan, älvdalsmålet och sunderbymålet?
<Kurdistan> mullenuh: :) har inte varit dessa delar av sverige, men jag misstänker att jag kommer förstå hyfsad.
<Kurdistan> sedan är man från liten stad i västragötaland och ibland undrar man om de använder svenska
<itmannen> mullenuh,  Är det någon fler än infödda som förstår Älvdalsmålet ?
<Kurdistan> finns en del ord som är specifika för bygden
<mullenuh> Dom som lärt sig det?
<itmannen> mullenuh,  Dom torde vara lätträknade
<mullenuh> Kurdistan: Vågar nog påstå att det är lika mycket dialekt som kurdiska dialekter. Det var mest den poängen jag ville göra.
<mullenuh> Riktigt bred gotländska är det nog många fastlandsbor som har problem med.
<Kurdistan> mullenuh: nja min kära vän. jag önskar det vore så väl.
<itmannen> Älvdalsmålet är nästan ett eget språk
<Kurdistan> kurdiskans två stora dialekter använder; latin och arabisk skrift.
<mullenuh> Din kära vän råkar vara språkvetare.
<itmannen> Snacka om off topic :D
<mullenuh> :-)
<Kurdistan> mullenuh: då bör du veta bättre.
<mullenuh> Meh. Jag trodde det här var en Ubuntugrupp.
<Kurdistan> mullenuh: ja vi håller oss till ubuntu. :)
<itmannen> mullenuh,  Rätt uppfattat
<Kurdistan> men du bör läsa på herr språkvetare.
<mullenuh> Det tror jag inte. Din tvärsäkerhet i att skillnader i svenska dialekter kontra kurdiska är mest underhållande. Jaja...
<Kurdistan> mullenuh: du får gärna :) motbevisa mig.
<mullenuh> Nuw då hä vart blijda, så kåm i ihog en episod frå den tidn i var ban, å bådd nere Tväran I ha ett börtt skåola.
<realubot> the itmannen is back.
<Kurdistan> mullenuh: :) ja man begriper det du försöker skriva.
<itmannen> Ännu ett viktigt meddelande: Min nedladdaning av ett OS är klart. Nu ska jag bränna och installera
<Kurdistan> skriv sedan på latin och arabiska är du gullig.
<itmannen> realubot,  :) Du är observant :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) låt mig få höra vad du tycker.
<mullenuh> Varför då?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Helt klart så ska du få vetskap. Jag ska skriva på lätt Svenska :)
<Kurdistan> mullenuh: nåja jag ska nog inte dra ut på det här mer.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: bra för jag förstår inte er avancerade språk. lagom och grejer. :P
<mullenuh> "lätt svenska". Sverige är landet, svenska språket. Inte "Svenska". ;-P
<itmannen> mullenuh,  Ok. Lätt Sverige då. Bättre ?
<mullenuh> Tja, om man pratar Sverige helt utan flytningar. Jo. SÃ¥.
<mullenuh> Se, nu _kommunicerar_ vi ju.
<itmannen> mullenuh,  Jag har inga flytningar. men min hustru brukar ha det tror jag. iaf så påstår hon det :)
<mullenuh> Huvudvärk också?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Sverige är landet "lagom"
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ju, det har man fått lära sig. :)
<mullenuh> Jag trodde det var landet brunsås. Jag hade visst fel.
<itmannen> mullenuh,  Hm. japp. Och en väldsam migrän tidvis :)
<Kurdistan> mullenuh: haha brunsås. +1
<itmannen> mullenuh,  Brunsås ?
<Kurdistan> :) vet någon vart svenskar har fått köttbullar ifrån dvs inspirationen? :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Turkiet
<mullenuh> Jösses, har ni missat det _också_? Kära herrar, ni missar ju svenska kulturskatter: http://svt.se/2.120269/sida
<Kurdistan> itmannen: hur visste du det?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  men det tillhör allmänbildninge
<mullenuh> Liksom kåldolmarna. Vad mig anbelangar hade just den maträtten gärna fått stanna med kalle dussin i Konstantinopel.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) gör det. bra då borde dem i min korridor börja lära sig mer saker.
<speedxcore> mullenuh: jättegott ju
<mullenuh> DÃ¥ borde "dom".
<mullenuh> Eller "de". Inte "dem". :-)
<Kurdistan> mullenuh: konstantinopel är istanbul och dessa maträtter är inte därifrån.
<itmannen> mullenuh,  Håller med. Kåldolmar går fetbort
<Kurdistan> gör om och gör rätt.
<realubot> Woho! Ett til WU klart i Folding. :)
<speedxcore> jag hör att herrarna begagnar micrade dafgårds rullar.
<realubot> http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=54741
<itmannen> Va. Skrev Herr språkexpert fel ? :D
<mullenuh> Kurdistan: Du är då för söt. Ta din examen först så pratar vi lite mer sen.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<itmannen> realubot,  Kniiiip igen
<speedxcore> har x_link en bot?
<Kurdistan> mullenuh: :) jag är tillräckligt kunnig för sätta en språkvetare på plats.
<mullenuh> Jösses.
<realubot> Kaffe nu.
<realubot> x_link: Hallå boten?
<mullenuh> Självförtroendet var det dock inte något fel på. Gratulerar.
<Kurdistan> mullenuh: du förstår väl att jag kan även turkiska matkulturen herr språkvetare?
<Kurdistan> har du ens varit dessa trakter?
<realubot> Vi får börja ställa kontrollfrågor till x_link efter dansen för att kontrollera att han verkligen är här när han dansar.
<mullenuh> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=k%C3%A5ldolmar+urspring&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#hl=sv&client=ubuntu&hs=Hef&channel=fs&sa=X&ei=pXVyTtOOHciwhAeN0b22CQ&ved=0CBcQvwUoAQ&q=k%C3%A5ldolmar+ursprung&spell=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=7c572dffcbe8b713&biw=1438&bih=901
<mullenuh> Tydligen inte.
<x_link> realubot: Tja
<mullenuh> Sov så gott.
<realubot> x_link: Jag kollar bara om du är här så du inte skriptdansar.
<itmannen> real Vaddå x_link ?
<itmannen> mullenuh,  Samma
<Kurdistan> mullenuh: ska du helt allvarligt lära mig om min egna kultur?
<mullenuh> Kurdistan: jag vågar nog gissa att jag var där innan du var född. :-)
<DrGrov> Alltså helvete vilket pladder...
<Kurdistan> din kung kom till osmanska riket för prata med kurdiska jordägare
<mullenuh> Blanda inte in mig i det här, jag är inte svensk medborgare.
<Kurdistan> pga detta finns fortfarande svenska mynt från den perioden i kurdistan
<Kurdistan> den svenska kungen sökte kurdernas stöd i deras kamp mot eviga fienden i öst
<Kurdistan> gå läs på tack
<Kurdistan> innan du spelar smart
<mullenuh> *Asgarv*
<x_link> realubot: Nädå, jag har inget script.
<Kurdistan> mullenuh: :) garva på innan du kommer något vettigt.
<mullenuh> Tack för underhållningen, det var kul så länge det varade. Sov så gott.
<x_link> mullenuh: Det stämmer ju
<Kurdistan> mullenuh: sovgott. :)
<x_link> mullenuh: Ja, gå och läs på!
<x_link> Skoja, vet inte ens vad ni pratar om =)
<x_link> Dags att sova, god natt!
<itmannen> Nu måste jag utgå pga en installation. Ha det gott folket. Ingen nämnd ingen klämd
<Philip5> x_link: woohoo!
 * Kurdistan säger godnatt och drömsött till alla tux-vänner. sängen kallar. 
<itmannen> Grrrrrr !
<coobra> vad
<coobra> ere
<coobra> nura
<itmannen> coobra,  Gjorde en installation som gick käpprätt åt pipan
<coobra> hur lyckas du ?
<itmannen> Ja du. Det är svårt att veta. Blev tvungen att använda Boot repair för att rädda tillbaka iaf ena av mina tidigare distar
<realubot> "Things are really ramping up with submissions into the Ubuntu Software Center. With a app per day being submitted, the packaging team is getting busy keeping up with the cool applications arriving!"
<realubot> Va? Addas verkligen ett helt nytt paket per dygn till Software Center
<realubot> ?
<arand> ubuntu-farts-nonfre
<CasperN> stressigt, tänk på det stackare som jobbar med apples app store
<itmannen> En viss herr Kurd kommer att få det hett om öronen
<CasperN> hur många paket har software center?
<itmannen> Hur många stjärnor har himlen ? :)
<CasperN> och iphone har 425000.... livet är orättvist
<itmannen> Nu får det vara nog för i afton. See you folks
<CasperN> quitter
<realubot> Är det inte 30 000 paket i Ubuntus förråd eller något?
<CasperN> 35k?
<arand> apt-cache stats i Debian: Total package names: 38277, Normal packages: 28966
<arand> Så ja, typ 30k låter rimligt
<realubot> Normal packages? Vad är ett unnormal package?
<CasperN> sånt som börjar på K
<gusnan> realubot, kan vara metapaket som åsyftas.
<realubot> apt-cache search [[:alnum:]] | wc -l
<realubot> 33532
<arand> kör "apt-cache stats" och kika själv,
<realubot> gusnan: Ja. Det är det kanske.
<realubot> "Normal packages is the number of regular, ordinary package names; these are packages that bear a one-to-one correspondence between their names and the names used by other packages for them in dependencies. The majority of packages fall into this category.
<realubot> "
<realubot>   Normal packages: 33225
<realubot> Ubuntu 11.04.
<realubot> Hur bra fungerar det att virtualisera Android i Ubuntu?
<realubot> Jag är nyfiken på Android men har ju inte en telefon. :S
<speedxcore> realubot: vet inte. Men du kommer sakna mkt i en virtuell maskin. Allt som har med gps, sms, bluetooth.. touchkänsla osv kommer inte fungera bra givetvis.
<Stirner> realubot: det funkar sådär går ganska segt och så men du kan skaffa dig en uppfattning om hur android är uppbyggt osv. Jag änvänder det för att testa olika ROMs innan jag flashar in dom
<speedxcore> Stirner: vilken metod/emulator kör du? länk?
<realubot> Aha. Det låter ju inte så bra.
<Stirner> speedxcore: googles egna http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
<realubot> Jag får väl köpa mig en Android någon gång då istället. :S
<speedxcore> hehe, ska snart prova att koda en app så behöver engagera mig lite =)  bara en enkel sak dock
<realubot> *Android-lur
<realubot> speedxcore: I Java då eller?
<speedxcore> lär väl bli det, men har mest erfarenhet av javascript och php
<speedxcore> kommer jag överleva med riktig java? =)
<speedxcore> blir väl mer hålla koll på variabeltyper/minne osv, som c++?
<Stirner> speedxcore det finns ju ett utbud av program av typen dra och släpp som funkar sådär iof
<speedxcore> Stirner: äsch jag vill koda, kan webbprogrammering, kommer nog inte dö eller så.. hehe
<Stirner> dock föredrar jag att skriva kod själv, blir så mycket enklare att lista ut vad som eventuellt gått snett då
<speedxcore> Stirner: om jag ska gå från php och javascript till java, vad bedömmer du att jag kommer behöva lära om/fokusera på? tips?
#ubuntu-se 2011-09-16
<realubot> speedxcore: Det finns en kursbok på sv. som heter Java med Swing. Swing är ju webbanpassat.
<speedxcore> realubot: jag tänkte mer för androidutveckling
<Stirner> Jag är ganska basic i java själv än så länge men jag har haft stor hjälp av kursen "programming methodology" som lagts ut gratis på yt från stanford uni http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkMDCCdjyW8&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=SP84A56BC7F4A1F852
<speedxcore> lär fortsätta med php för webben.. vet att folk klagar på det men funkar =)
<realubot> speedxcore: Aha. Men Android använder väl Golang?
<realubot> Eller är jag helt ute och cyklar nu?
<Stirner> speedxcore: u go jag älskar php =)
<Stirner> realubuot: för att skriva appar används med fördel Java eller Python
<realubot> Stirner: Folk klagar på allt. Om Facebook kör PHP så kan väl du? :)
<speedxcore> Stirner: tack.. STORT att stanford lägger ut kurser. =) själv kör jag eget och skola är inget för mig, lär mig själv.
<speedxcore> det ständiga klaget på php är att det slösar med datorkraft, även många stora cms slösar. Problemet idag är att minne/servers är billigare än människor. Det finns en brytpunkt där effektivisering är vettig.
<realubot> Jo. Facebook har väl till viss del löst det genom att kompilera PHP-kod?
<Stirner> speedxcore: förstår vad du menar verkar som vi har lite samma bg jag körde också mest web i början och allt det har jag kört trail and error inlärning men när jag började med Java så fastnade jag liksom och behövde tänka om typ så jag fick kursen rekomenderad av en polare
<speedxcore> jo, sen kan cacha med reverseproxys också, och köpa en massa ram.
<realubot> speedxcore: Problemet med att lära själv är ju att du inte får 1. papper på vad du kan 2. tiden till att lära dig.
<Stirner> realubot: å andra sidan är fördelen med att lära sig själv att betygen på dina kunskaper inte finns i några register ¨¨
<speedxcore> man säker sina levnadskostnader oerhört. så slipper man vara i ekorrhjulet, och har tid.
<speedxcore> papper på kunskaperna är bara värda något, om man egentligen saknar kunskaperna.
<realubot> Stirner: Jo. Dock borde dom som snokar i universitetens register även ha lätt för att snoka i IRC-kanaler med offenltiga loggar som den här. :|
<speedxcore> jag menar, har man kunskaperna kan man väl bara jobba gratis 1mån på drömjobbet. Visa vad man kan. problem solved
<Stirner> realubot FRA ser dig menar du? :-P
<realubot> speedxcore: Det går ju inte att sänka sina levnadskostnader så långt. Du måste ju bo någonstans, äta, m.m.
<realubot> Stirner: Ja.
<speedxcore> jag har 5k mån =)
<realubot> Stirner: Jag menar dom som har rätt att snoka i register snokar väl upp folk här med utan större problem.
<Stirnerit> speedxcore: exakt så fick jag mitt jobb
<realubot> Om man ska vara undercover så ska man jobba som vårdbiträde och på arbetsplatsen inte fatta ett dugg av det här med datorer och sedan vara hrdcore hacker privat.
<speedxcore> Stirnerit: då bekräftar du min tes.
<realubot> speedxcore: 5 000 kr? Det är ju mindre än soc-bidrag ju? Du lever under existensminumum. Gå till socialen pojk!
<Stirnerit> realubot nja om man nu ska cracka och härja rnt som nån jvla vandal så bevisar ju iof inte programmeringskunskaper att du kan cracka nånting
<speedxcore> det är inte min lön utan vad jag behöver för att klara mig. =)
<realubot> speedxcore: Nej. Det är sant.
<realubot> speedxcore: Jaha. Ok.
<Stirnerit> Jag tjänar ofta under 10 papp i månaden men det är skit samma för jag älskar det jag gör jag går aldrig till jobbet jag går till "dagis"
<speedxcore> realubot: blev lite otydligt, sorry
<realubot> Stirnerit: Vad jobbar du med då? Eller är det secret?
<realubot> speedxcore: No problem. :)
<Stirnerit> realubot: lol absolut inte, det varierar lite mest handlar det just nu om att introducera små och medelstora företag till sociala medier och förklara vad dom tjänar på att finnas/synas där t ex.
<speedxcore> menar mer att avsaknad av tid == för hög levnadsstandard. Vill man t.ex. utveckla appar eller webbapplikationer man tror på, är det bra med tid.
<Stirnerit> sen pysslar jag lite med moddning om nån vill ha sin xbox eller dator pimpad im ur guy
<realubot> Stirnerit: Jaha ok.
<realubot> Stirnerit: Hur kommer PHP in i bilden då?
<Stirnerit> gjorde mycket hemsidor förut
<realubot> Ok.
<Stirnerit> Nu försöker jag skriva appar men det går sådär, får liksom inga bra idéer just nu =/
<speedxco1e> jag kör webbyrå, vill ständigt lära mig mer. En kommande site kommer innefatta en app. </presentation>
<realubot> Stirnerit: Jag har ju en idé om medicinappar. T.ex. en app som man använder för att med mobilen undersöka leverfläckar med för att sedan ladda upp bilderna till en server där ett program matchar fläckarna mot bilder på "farliga" fläckar.
<speedxco1e> realubot: mkt smart
<realubot> Stirnerit: Olika appar för att göra prelliminära medicinska bedömningar.
<speedxco1e> realubot: det där kommer garanterat
<Stirnerit> realubot: den idén är faktiskt inte alls dålig
<speedxco1e> realubot: om sjukvården kan spara pengar... så kommer det =)
<realubot> En slags "vårdguiden" i app-form. Vanligt folk har möjlighet att få råd om olika sjukdommar e.t.c.
<speedxco1e> tror backend är det svåra med realubots idé. False positives vill man helst ha få av. Annars är det ju bara en bilduppladdningsapp av flera 1000
<Stirnerit> möjlighet att fota olika sorters sår, eksem osv eller spela in andningsljud hosta osv och skicka upp till en läkare som sitter vid datorn och sms:ar/mailar svar
<realubot> Stirnerit: Precis. Hold on ska jag ge dig en länk.
<Stirnerit> som en sjukvårdsupplysning utan telefonkö awesom
<realubot> Stirnerit: Om en app som finns.
<speedxco1e> Stirnerit: bör ingå en fotoskola. Folk är mkt bra på att ta mörka skitbilder =)
<realubot> Stirnerit: http://www.arytmia.se/site/page/kontrollera-din-puls-snabbt-med-mobilen
<Stirnerit> den måste jag testa asap
<Stirnerit> brb
<realubot> Stirnerit: http://www.liu.se/forskning/forskningsnyheter/1.280215?l=sv
<realubot> Den länken var det jag tänkte på.
<speedxco1e> haha ska prova instantheart rate på android nu
<speedxco1e> asså gör den accellerometern?
<realubot> instantheart snubblade jag över nu. Det var länken på liu.se som jag hade i tankarna.
<realubot> Jag vet inget om instantheart för jag har ju inte en Android-lur.
<Stirnerit> coolt den verkar funka också mätte först med att sätta fingrarna vid halsen och fick 86bpm och sedan med appen och fick 82
<speedxco1e> haha testade.. funka inte.. men sitter i ett mörkt rum
<speedxco1e> vill ju köra kamera
<speedxco1e> Stirnerit: jag fick 180
<Stirnerit> ring 112 du håller på att dö!!!!
<Stirnerit> :-P
<speedxco1e> hahaha
<Stirnerit> speed: vad har du för lur?
<speedxco1e> galaxy s
<speedxco1e> inte världens bästa kanske
<Stirnerit> jag körde på min Desire så det är kanska likvärdigt
<Stirnerit> ganska*
<speedxco1e> får prova imorrn när det finns dagsljus, om det nu påverkar
<Stirnerit> använder den som modem nu temporärt dom håller på att dra in fiber i mitt hus vilket skulle vara klart för användning förra månads skiftet men det blev fördröjt med två månader så jag som sagt upp min adsl blev utan internet och fick lite lätt panik när jag insåg att min utorrent skulle stå still men men den som väntar på fiber väntar gärna lite till ^^
<Stirnerit> sen blir det nämligen 100/100 *wiiiiiii*
<speedxco1e> helt klart
<speedxco1e> jag hade 100/100 men fick nedgraderat till kabelmodem
<Stirnerit> =(
<speedxco1e> pga att comhem slutade med ethernet i väggen. dom hade ett par såna installationer på prov, varav jag hade en.. =/
<speedxco1e> comhem älskar sitt coaxnät
<speedxco1e> dom lever på 90talet
<Stirnerit> Jag kommer kunna välja mellan Bahnhof, Felia och Tele2 så valet blev rätt enkelt
<speedxco1e> tågstationen?
<Stirnerit> såklart =)
<speedxco1e> jo dom är vettig
<speedxco1e> +a
<realubot> speedxco1e: Jag har 100/10.
<realubot> Stirnerit: Jag har 100/10.
<realubot> Från BBB.
<Stirnerit> Hade tele2 100/10 innan jag flyttade och dom var jag också nöjd med
<Stirnerit> bbb <3
<realubot> Jag tror jag ska gå ner till 10 efter 1 år när bindningstiden går ut. Jag behöver inte 100.
<speedxco1e> realubot: jag med.. för att comhems upphastighet är kass.  jag vill ha symmetriskt
<realubot> BBB har 100/100 men det kostar ju mer då.
<speedxco1e> jag skulle kunna saturera 10gbe och laddar inte ner något alls... utan kör mkt x11 och vnc mot kraftigare maskiner utanför mitt hem
<speedxco1e> skulle helst ha hdd och alltsammans i datacenter
<realubot> speedxco1e: Laggar det inte då?
<realubot> Om du använder grafiska program remote?
<speedxco1e> det funkar hyffsat på 100mbit ner. Kör mest kodning och webbläsare remote. Men kunde jag skulle jag köra 3d och videoprogram remote
<realubot> Jo. Webbläsare utan Flash då?
<speedxco1e> funkar med flash. men blir lite trögare bara =)
<realubot> Mhm.
<realubot> speedxco1e: Varför kör du allt så då? Jag menar vad är meningen med kraftiga maskiner i en datahall om överföringen segar ner allt?
<speedxco1e> utanför mitt hem === workstation på jobbet.
<realubot> Ok.
<speedxco1e> största anledningen är att slippa confa upp på många maskiner
<realubot> speedxco1e: Varför kör du inte webbläsaren lokalt då?
<realubot> Är den specialkonfigurerad också eller?
<speedxco1e> jag kör webbläsaren både lokalt och remote. remote för att jag kan nå sessionen jag hade på jobbet när jag var där sist =)
<maxjezy> den naturliga frågan i det här läget är nog
<maxjezy> varför bor du inte på jobbet
<speedxco1e> hahahaaa
<realubot> Jag läste att Win8 ska ha stöd för att ta med sig os:et på USB för att använda på andra datorer. Det kanske är något för Ubuntu? Jag menar, med USB 3.0 och en smart rsync-lösning så borde det inte vara så svårt att ha med sig ett bootbart Ubuntu på USB-minne?
<realubot> Det är ett alt. till molnet.
<maxjezy> realubot, har du testat win8?
<realubot> maxjezy: Nope.
<realubot> maxjezy: Hur så?
<maxjezy> såg att det finns att ladda ner nu
<realubot> Win To Go, heter det visst.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag har bara läst om det och sett demovideo på idg.se.
<speedxco1e> maxjezy: för att det är ett trevligt kontorshotell/coworking space och jag vill inte utsätta mina kollegor för att slagga där. Hade annat kontor förut där jag sov massor. var rätt sunkigt att göra så
<maxjezy> realubot, kommer den andra datorn behöva win 8 då med?
<maxjezy> speedxco1e, men du är sugen?
<realubot> Jag tror ärligt talat inte att det är bra att blanda ihop jobb och privatliv så.
<speedxco1e> maxjezy: skulle jag kunna hyra en våningssäng i ett städskåp, sen en dusch. Lungt.
<realubot> Om man t.ex. jobbar hemma så är det nog br att schemalägga arbetstiden och jobba på en spciell plats, kanske t.o.m. utanför hemmet.
<speedxco1e> absolut
<maxjezy> jag tror mer på att man ska ta hem jobbet och lägga det överallt
<maxjezy> och göra det motsatta på jobbet
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag vet inte hur Win To Go fungerar i praktiken.
<speedxco1e> maxjezy: troll
<maxjezy> realubot, okey
<maxjezy> speedxco1e, tack, första gången jag blir kallad det
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag läste bara att man ska kunna "ta med sig Windows på USB" med deras nya grej Win To Go.
<maxjezy> i'w been working hard to get here
<speedxco1e> maxjezy: hehe
<realubot> maxjezy: Och starta upp sitt os på andra datorer.
<maxjezy> vore ju fett om man slipper ha det installerat
<maxjezy> på andra datorer dvs
<maxjezy> lite som en ubuntu live skiva
<realubot> maxjezy: Det låter för bra för att vara sant.
<maxjezy> jo fast microsoft är väl känt för att vara just det
<realubot> maxjezy: Dom har kanske massa begränsningar för hur det går att använda, speciallicenser och shit.
<speedxco1e> realubot: win2go är det en livecd alltså... LOL
<realubot> speedxco1e: Nja, jag fattar det som att hela os förljer med. Typ persistent live i.s.f.
<speedxco1e> jag har haft med mig ubuntu livecd när jag hjälpt folk med windows. trasig nätverksdrivare..  1. in med livecd 2. ladda ner drivare 3. boota win  4. installera på win
<realubot> Jag tycker inte USB-boot är tillräckligt tillförlitligt.
<maxjezy> realubot, det förutsätter ju att man har usb-minnet i sin dator som man har win installerat på
<maxjezy> hela tiden
<realubot> Det krånglar för ofta.
<maxjezy> för att det ska vara aktuellt
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja.
<maxjezy> realubot, låter lite gay
<maxjezy> hur många kommer använda sig av det här
<maxjezy> och till vad
<speedxco1e> jättekul med att fixa win med ubuntu...  man trycker in livecd.. och folk bara "VA har du internet nu... du har lagat internet.. så fort!!!"
<realubot> maxjezy: Dock borde det ju gå att överföra på sticka, lägga in som en image på hårddisken och skicka över nätet till en annan dator som lägger över det på en ny sticka?
<maxjezy> speedxco1e, då man ska säga "nej dummer, jag har hela internet lagrat på mitt usb-minne"
<speedxco1e> maxjezy: hahaha
<realubot> speedxco1e: Jag har annars skojat lite och startar upp från Live och sagt att jag har installerat det här istället för Windows. Windows är borta nu. Sätt dig och testa lite och säg vad du tycker. Efter ett tag börjar dom alltid fråga efter sitt Windows.
<speedxco1e> jo är sällan lyckat att tvinga på någon linux =)
<realubot> Jo, men jag har ju inte installerat det. Det är ju Ubuntu Live men många känner inte till att boota ett system från USB så dom tror det är installerat och så är jag så elak så jag skojar och säger att det har tagit bort deras Windows.
<speedxco1e> givetvis, men du får dom att tro.. samma sak =)  men du fixar det ju givetvis lätt men en reboot
<realubot> Nu fungerar din dator, säger jag. Men jag fick ta bort Windows och installera Ubuntu. Testa och se vad du tycker.
<realubot> Då låter det alltid. Är mitt Windows helt borta eller går det att få tillbaka?
<realubot> Hahaha
<realubot> Elakt men roligt.
<maxjezy> realubot, hur har du tid med det
<maxjezy> när du alltid är här dvs
<realubot> Det är jag ju inte alltid.
<realubot> Jag är ofta AFK.
<realubot> Och mer kommer det att bli...
<realubot> Det är bara en meanubot som lurar folk att deras operativsystem har försvunnit.
<realubot> Nähe. Det var inte roligt det.
<speedxco1e> realubot: kan man inte bara säga att det är windows 8, så slår man på allt man kan hitta i compiz?
<realubot> speedxco1e: Ja. Hehe.
<maxjezy> är det möjligt att ladda ner en torrent på olika platser
<maxjezy> har inte plats för hela på disken
<speedxco1e> maxjezy: hur menar du?
<maxjezy> jag vill ladda en torrent som är på 250 gb
<speedxco1e> du kan ladda ner en torrent var helst i världen där du har plats =)
<maxjezy> men har bara 220 ledigt
<maxjezy> då behöver jag använda 30 gb externt
<speedxco1e> I teorin går det
<speedxco1e> maxjezy: vilket program kör du?
<maxjezy> deluge
<maxjezy> jag vet att man kan kryssa ur vissa filer
<maxjezy> så man kommer ner i size och sen ladda ner torrenten igen
<speedxco1e> jag skulle köra igång 2st instanser med olika kataloger inställda.. sen disabla massa filer i den ena och bara några få i den andra
<maxjezy> fast klicka i dom andra filerna
<speedxco1e> klar =)
<maxjezy> men det är mycket tidskrävande
<speedxco1e> vet inte riktigt. rtorrent går att confa mkt
<speedxco1e> och scripta
<maxjezy> tänkte om det gick att typ utöka en mapp i ubuntu
<maxjezy> med externt minne
<maxjezy> eller något sånt
<speedxco1e> mja man kan mounta saker i varandra. men blir knepigt
<speedxco1e> maxjezy: jag vet inte. men frågan är bra
<maxjezy> får väl göra det the old faschion way
<speedxco1e> maxjezy: lagringsnördarna barre och bamasefar lär veta.
<maxjezy> bamasefar
<maxjezy> :P
<speedxco1e> ops
<speedxco1e> nu blir han inte highlightad iaf
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> http://www.blenderguru.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/new3.png
<maxjezy> kolla den bilden
<maxjezy> jag stör mig lite på övre vänsterkant
<maxjezy> att den skarpa kanten av ljuset där
<speedxco1e> du som gjort?
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> herregud nej
<maxjezy> såna tabbar gör inte jag
<maxjezy> det ser inte estetiskt rent ut
<maxjezy> ljusstålarna där
<maxjezy> även nertill
<speedxco1e> tja kanske. vet inte.. förstår ju att det blir så när partiklarna sprutar bakifrån
<speedxco1e> du har rätt ser onaturligt ut
<speedxco1e> men skulle nog inte reflektera över det
<speedxco1e> om jag såg det på stan
<maxjezy> det va typ de första jag såg
<maxjezy> och ja skulle inte vilja köpa mobilen med den där reklamen
<speedxco1e> haha lol
<maxjezy> iofs har jag en samsung galaxy s
<maxjezy> men inte tvåan
<speedxco1e> asså jag stör mig något mindre pga att den iaf kommer från mobilen.. hade den legat ännu lite mer åt vänster hade det varit mkt mer störande
<speedxco1e> sen hur pass onödigt blender är i detta fallet orkar jag inte gå in på =)
<maxjezy> menar du att han skulle gjort hela skiten i photoshop?
<speedxco1e> han blivit minst lika bra
<speedxco1e> *hade
<maxjezy> ja, fast att animera det sen i photoshop kan bli klurigt
<maxjezy> inte omöjligt dock
<speedxco1e> ok visste inte att det var animation
<maxjezy> nej tror inte det är animation
<speedxco1e> trodde det var stortavla eller så
<maxjezy> det är till en billboard
<speedxco1e> my point
<maxjezy> http://www.blenderguru.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/billboard.jpg
<maxjezy> så skulle jag haft lite sexiga appar istället för dom där defaultapparna
<speedxco1e> tja vet inte
<speedxco1e> tycker det ser bra ut. Lite dåligt observationsvärde kanske
<speedxco1e> tror man behöver lite mer drama
<maxjezy> och använda engelska språket på apparna
<speedxco1e> alltid så fegt
<maxjezy> tyska är inte min favorit
<maxjezy> swetichiska kanske de är
<speedxco1e> ah. något projekt du jobbar på detta?
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> bara såg att han gjort en ny tutorial på facebook
<maxjezy> nej nu blir det till att kolla lite tutorials sen sova
<maxjezy> ha de gött ni allesammans!
<realubot> mullenuh: Om innehållet är rar-filer så lär det ju gå att ta ner filerna på olika ställen och sedan lägga allt på ett och samma ställe när du packar upp.
<realubot> Är det linux så går det kanske att symlänka rar-filerna som finns på den externa lagringsenheten till platsen på hårddisken där övriga filer finns. Jag vet dock inte hur programmet som packar upp rar-filerna mår av det.
<realubot> mullenuh: Oj, fel person. Sorry.
<realubot> SÃ¥ stack maxjezy...
<phnom> Morrn
<niklaswe> morrn
<Kimmen> Morrn
<madbear> zup dwg
<whomee> fredag hela dagen
<phnom> friday friiiiiday...
<Markslap> Where should I sit?
<kodein> "skamvrån"
<Haffe> kodein: Har du hört första stroffen i Dios Master Of The Moon.
<Haffe> 'And then you dream of a world, with only windows'.
<kodein> nån gång har jag nog kanske hört den :)
<Markslap> FAH använder mellan 790 till 796% CPU.
<Markslap> :>
<Haffe> Att dröma om en värld med bara windows måsta vara introt till waking up screaming.
<kodein> I'll turn away and never face the sun
<kodein> oracle*
<Haffe> kodein: I krypto och datavetenskap så pratar man ,ycket om orakel.
<kodein> mm
<kodein> det sägs att du är en fisk?
<Haffe> Ja, en del säger det.
<larsemil> kodein: long time no see.
<kodein> larsemil: så är det.
<kodein> jag har haft semester
<larsemil> varit en trevlig semester?
<kodein> ja
<larsemil> någon har satt permalinks att vara /prutt/post på en site jag fixar med ibland.
<kodein> föredömligt, som man brukar säga
<delhage> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article10457882.ab
<Haffe> delhage: Den där artikeln är jättegamal.
<delhage> jahaja
<larsemil> vadå, måste man ha sex för att få barn? Struntprat. jag fick mina ändå!
<phnom> Stört
<madbear> larsemil: tjenna hlep
<madbear> jag gör en python bot
<madbear> den är dum
<madbear> liksom irc tror att i en rad utan \n finns \n
<madbear> så den bryter liksom
<madbear> typ
<larsemil> madbear: print har inbyggd radbrytning
<larsemil> madbear: i python
<madbear> ja
<madbear> men jag ska visa
<madbear> irc.send('PRIVMSG '+CHANNEL+' '+ msg + '\r\n')
<larsemil> madbear: säg åt den att joina #esec ska vi se
<amelia> godmorgon!
<amelia> hej itmannen!
<itmannen> amelia,  Godmorgon
<amelia> itmannen: vad gör du på dagarna förutom att sitta här och prata?
<itmannen> amelia,  Just nu är jag sjukskriven. Så det finns inte så mycket annat att göra än att bråka med er
<HeMan> whohoo, under en sekund i pingtid!
<amelia> itmannen: usch då. hoppas du blir bättre snart.
<amelia> itmannen: vad gör du annars då? när du inte är sjukskriven? om man nu får vara nyfiken.
<HeMan> nähäpp, nu stiger det igen
<itmannen> amelia,  Vet du hur man installerar ett språk via terminalen. Annars så är jag diversearbetar. Med datajobb för extrapengar
<amelia> HeMan: har du klappat några mainframes eller superduperkluster idag?
<HeMan> amelia: nope, är hemma och VAB'ar
<amelia> itmannen: aha. ett språk? hur tänker du då?
<amelia> HeMan: meh, är alla hemma och latar sig idag? :P
<HeMan> amelia: kanske ska logga in på ett om jag inte får tag i kollegorna
<amelia> HeMan: gött.
<itmannen> amelia,  Min fru har pajjat svenska i systemet så nu finns det bara  arabiska
<amelia> HeMan: jag vill för övrigt fortfarande göra ett studiebesök hos din kund.
<HeMan> amelia: jag kollar igen med dom
<HeMan> amelia: jag försöka ta mig iväg och klappa Crayen
<HeMan> amelia: inte idag iofs
<amelia> HeMan: den på KTH?
<HeMan> amelia: jo
<HeMan> amelia: det finns inte så himla många fler i sverige
<amelia> HeMan: den skulle jag vilja följa med och klappa på.
<HeMan> amelia: i alla fall inte i drift
<amelia> HeMan: nej, lite det jag tänkte. :P
<HeMan> amelia: tror det står en i Linköping, den med soffan
<amelia> nice!! :D
<amelia> itmannen: jag har ingen anning faktiskt.
<HeMan> amelia: kth har iofs två
<bamsefar> HeMan: Jag har suttit på craysoffan hos NSC. :)
<amelia> bamsefar: FUUUUUUUUSK!!!
<HeMan> amelia: men den ena är så liten att den nästan inte räknas, tror den bara är på tusen cores
<amelia> HeMan: hehe
<HeMan> amelia: du får väl känna på bamsefar's del som varit mot soffan
<amelia> HeMan: iofs..
<bamsefar> Haha
<amelia> jag skulle vilja ha en sån cray-soffa hemma..
<amelia> det vore nice.
<amelia> bamsefar: kan vi ha det?
<HeMan> jo någon borde göra cray-soffor och sälja
<HeMan> kanske som 19" rack så man kan peta in valfritt skrot i den
<phnom> DF på LTH slängde en Cray för inte s länge sen...
<amelia> :(
<HeMan> http://www.deltaco.se/products/items/itemid/TIN-1008/index.aspx
<HeMan> heja deltaco!
<amelia> haha
<larsemil> amelia: en sån här: http://www.chairblog.eu/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Mystery-Sofa-600x646.jpg ?
<larsemil> eller snarare en sån här kanske http://www.pacifictradeservices.com/images/cray1.jpg
<amelia> larsemil: precis en wån.
<amelia> nu lunch
<realubot> Tänk den som ändå hade ett jobb och fick äta lunch med sina kollegor nu.
<Kimmen> det är gött =)
<itmannen> realubot,  men det är väl bättre att sitta hemma och slippa trängas
<phnom> Mmm, lunchkoma.
<larsemil> +1
<larsemil> prova google ${
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> jaha, vad ska man göra nu då..
<kodein> du kan få laga ladok
<kodein> det databasmonstret ger en rejält med sanity loss
<realubot> itmannen: Jo. Det är nog sant. Vad är en lunch på jobbet om inte alldeles, alldeles...
<realubot> vidrig.
<kodein> det känns fortfarande lite ovant med mängden folk på lynchrestaurangen nu. i somras var det rejält tomt bortsett från oss
<phnom> kodein: Har du med ladok att göra? :D
<kodein> jag förvaltar en del system som har med ladok att göra
<phnom> Stackare...
<larsemil> jag får skäll av mina kollegor över beskrivningarna på http://www.daladevelop.se/om/
<itmannen> Dagens arbete. installerat dualboot i en laptop. Dell Studio 1537. W7 samt 11.04 64-bits.Smidigt värre
<itmannen> realubot <<  :D
<amelia> kodein: usch, inte ladok..
<itmannen> Hög tid att åka ut i den bistra verkligheten
<itmannen> Sköt er snyggt nu när farbror inte finns här. Adjö
 * itmannen is away: Ospecificerade göromål skall utföras.
<maxjezy> damsugit fläktutblåset på netbooken och oj vilken tempskillnad
<maxjezy> 42 grader ligger den på nu
<maxjezy> damsög tangentbordet med, nu skriver jag 103 tecken/5 sekunder
<maxjezy> i thought you should know
<Kim^Work> Är CentOS något att ha?
<arand> Kim^Work: Om man vi ha Red Hat, främst till server.
<Kim^Work> arand: PÃ¥ listan finns Suse, CentOS och RHEL
<maxjezy> Kim^Work, vad är det för lista?
<Kim^Work> maxjezy: Över officiellt supportade OS som gäster i Hyper-V
<maxjezy> Kim^Work, okej!
<maxjezy> förstår nästan
<Kimmen> vilka OS man kan köra på virtuella servrar i M$ virtuella platform, HyperV
<Kimmen> eller vilka som M$ säger stöds
<frusen> är det någon som kört ubuntu på en eeepc?
<coobra> frusen: massor med folk gör det
<frusen> coobra, tror du gnome 3 flyter på bra?
<coobra> ja
<barzam> gnome 3 funkade bra på min eeepc
<frusen> ah okej, bra
<barzam> ända var att man får minska fönsterramarna, som är sjukt stora
<larsemil> fungerade inte bra på min eeepc.
<larsemil> men så har jag första generationens också. :D
<barzam> hehe min är ganska ny, 1005HA
<larsemil> oj den har morsan. är inte den seg som tusan? får inte pulsebodrivers att fungera nå särskilt bra på den
<barzam> nej den här funkar prefekt (du tänker på en annan)
<barzam> perfekt menar jag :)
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<larsemil> nej vet ni vad det är nu!??
<larsemil> HELG!
<frusen> Kurdistan, håller på att installera nu ;)
<Kurdistan> frusen: nice.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: har du fått någon att installera kde?!?! :O
<frusen> Philip5, nope :)
<frusen> ska testa slänga in PCLinuxOS på en laptop
<Philip5> :(
<Philip5> fast pclinux kör väl med kde??
<frusen> valde openbox versionen :)
<Philip5> :(
<Philip5> då blir det ju inge bra ;)
<Kurdistan> frusen: hon som står bakom openbox är väldigt fin människa.
<frusen> är inte så förtjust i kde :/
<Kurdistan> frusen: det finns bonsai något och openbox full.
<Philip5> kde är kung
<Kurdistan> vilken valde du?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) jag trodde frusen skulle gå för kde. :P
<Philip5> Kurdistan: man kunde väl hoppas
<goran> hallå
<Philip5> men kde är ju lite som knark... räcker att prova några gånger med öppet sinne och man är fast ;P
<spacebug-> jag har dock lyckats sluta med båda :D
<Kurdistan> goran: hej.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: nja så farligt är det inte.
<spacebug-> det verkar ju va lite ändringar när det gäller sätt att arbeta med datorer oavsett OS nu. Windows 8 med sina "brickor" mm
<Kurdistan> spacebug-: windows 8 metro utseendet är ju horribel på en desktop.
<Kurdistan> gnome shell är klasser snyggare i det avseendet och även unity för den delen
<spacebug-> håller med helt
<Kurdistan> :) en av nyheterna med windows 8 är att man kan installera på usb sticka.
<spacebug-> ändå modigt att göra så stora förändringar av dom
<Kurdistan> hallå det har linux kunnat i åratal
<spacebug-> hehe
 * coobra slaps all
<spacebug-> ey coobra
<spacebug-> god morgon
<Kurdistan> sedan ska deras nya filsystem generera snabb boot tid. herregud man ser på klippet att testet körs på en värsting bärbar med sdd disk.
<coobra> spacebug-:  tjenare mannen !!!!
<Kurdistan> självklart får man en boot-tid på 10 sekunder.
<dkt> windows nya blue screen är ett skämt
<dkt> kunde dom inte komma på någonting snyggare?
<Kurdistan> :) min ubuntu 10.10/10.04 hade sjuk snabb boot-tid och då ska jag väl inte ens nämna lubuntu installation. kändes som man hade sdd disk.
<frusen> Kurdistan, PCLinuxOS känns bra än så länge. Bra hårdvarudetektion!
<spacebug-> jag har ssd-disk men vet inte om jag känner nån skillnad på bot tid mot innan ssd
<Kurdistan> dkt: där windows 8 verkar gjort bra är deras taskmanager och control center.
<Kurdistan> det måste jag ge dem.
<dkt> okej. Jag ska inte säga för mycket. Har inte använt det på ett tag.
<Kurdistan> spacebug-: det finns ju tweaks som man kan göra. har ingen sdd disk så jag vet inte exakt. däremot har man läst på nätet en del.
<dkt> vet inte ens hur bluescreen ser ut på xp
<Kurdistan> frusen: den har grym hårdvarudetektion
<spacebug-> Kurdistan: läste lite om att man ska försöka få partioner på ett visst sätt men vet inte hur. Men jag vet inte om det är disken alls som gör tiden eller inte. Känns mer som själva booten i sig
<spacebug-> iofs ha jag inte klockat uppstart. När man ska räkna? När datorn startar upp eller när OS:et börjar laddas?
<Kurdistan> spacebug-: som sagt jag är ingen expert i ämnet men jag vet att Hund och Barre är höjdare när det kommer till sdd diskar.
<Kurdistan> spacebug-: du kan ju köra med bootchart :)
<spacebug-> hu? program man installerar? ;)
<Kurdistan> spacebug-: nja inte riktigt. sök på nätet du kommer förstå.
<spacebug-> ok
<Kurdistan> du kommer få skärmdump på din boot-tid
<Kurdistan> all information om hur lång tid olika processer tar tid
<Kurdistan> spacebug-: :) sedan känns det som windows 8 har sneglat hel del på både google chrome och mac osx.
<Nemi|> någon här med comhem bredband?  jag lyckas bara få nätet att funka om jag ställer in dns med googles dns servrar...
<Kurdistan> ett av grejerna är att programmen inte kommer kunna stängas av riktigt utan går in i suspend.
<dkt> Nemi|: jag har comhem
<Nemi|> dkt: hur fick du ställa in allt?
<Kurdistan> spacebug-: en gammal bootchart logga jag hittade från en test jag körde.
<Kurdistan> http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/2126/minlaptoplucid201004293.jpg
<Nemi|> konstig fråga man just nu är jag så trött i skallen efter att försökt få det att fungera
<Nemi|> *men
<Kurdistan> :) jag har dock med ubuntu lyckats få ner boot-tiden till 25 sekunder.
<Kurdistan> :) med lubuntu så låg den på 15 sekunder eller så var det strax under. :)
<spacebug-> Kurdistan: installerat nu. Kollar nästa reboot ;)
<Nemi|> dkt: vad har du för nameserver?
<Kurdistan> spacebug-: /var/log/bootchar du kollar loggan där.
<spacebug-> ok tack
<dkt> Nemi|: jag har ingen dns.
<Philip5> spacebug-: se till att fixa audacious-media-player.org någon gång ;)
<Nemi|> vad står i din resolv.conf?
<spacebug-> Philip5: jobbar på det hehe. Eller inte :D
<Philip5> spacebug-: fast det är lite skumt att det varit så där så länge
<Philip5> spacebug-: de kanske glömt betala extra för sin databas på sitt webbhotell
<dkt> # Generated by NetworkManager
<dkt> nameserver 83.255.245.11
<dkt> nameserver 193.150.193.150
 * CasperN spår att Windows 8 blir en kommersiell succé
<Nemi|> ok. uhm. jag fick något på 10.
<Kurdistan> CasperN: det kan det mycket möjligt bli.
<Nemi|> var 17 kan jag ha fått de ifrån.. eller ställt in..
<spacebug-> Philip5: http://boards.audacious-media-player.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=522
<Kurdistan> den känns dock inte unik. känns som microsoft har plockat det bästa från dem olika operativsystemen
<CasperN> vilket är skitsmart
<CasperN> eller?
<CasperN> att köra säkra kort och göra det lite bättre är ju bra
<Kurdistan> CasperN: ja självklart om de lyckas implementera det på rätt sätt.
<CasperN> nyheter som "allt fungerar" är ju sällsynta :D
<Kurdistan> CasperN: tucker fortfarande deras nya metro GUI är nog bland de fulaste jag sett.
<dkt> Nemi|: vad använder du dig av för att ansluta?
<dkt> networkmanager?
<CasperN> Kurdistan: det är ju en fråga om smak och tycke
<Kurdistan> CasperN: självklart. som sagt windows 8 känns inte unikt.
<Kurdistan> men jag förstår att nya GUI kommer locka många
<Kurdistan> tills många förstår att det är gamla vanliga windows :)
<CasperN> nej, det gör det inte, men precis, det kommer locka många med en windowsplatform som liknar mycket av vad vi sett från apple
<Kurdistan> CasperN: jag vill poängtera jag gillar varken apple eller microsoft som företag. dock finns det logik med vad apple gör.
<Kurdistan> det spelar ingen roll om det är ios eller osx
<Kurdistan> inte heller deras paddor
<Kurdistan> microsoft har hittills floppat enormt både på mobil/paddor/mindre skärmar
<Kurdistan> deras styrka har varit på desktop sidan
<CasperN> skadar ju inte att de försöker iaf
<Nemi|> dkt: jag har ställt in i network manager ja. har en router.
<Kurdistan> dem kan göra bort sig rejält med det nya GUI bland dem som vill ha traditionell icke-smartphone aktig utseende.
<Nemi|> har även kikat i resolv.conf
<dkt> vad säger den ifconfig då?
<CasperN> Kurdistan: precis som ubuntu gjorde
<CasperN> med unity dvs
<Kurdistan> CasperN: jepp delvis. tycker fortfarande unity ser snyggare ut och mer genomtänkt än metro.
<CasperN> men jag tror att folk kommer se win 8 som ett alternativ snarare än en ersättning till win 7
<Kurdistan> själv så tycker jag absolut snyggaste är gnome shell
<Kurdistan> CasperN: det tror jag med.
<CasperN> ubuntu breddar tyvärr inte sortimentet med unity, utan ersätter det gammla istället
<CasperN> det är nog det jag gillar minst
<Kurdistan> CasperN: sedan vet jag inte hur windows folket är redo för förändringar.
<Kurdistan> kolla bara på hur stora xp fortfarande är
<Nemi|> dkt: vad vill du veta från ifconfig?
<CasperN> xp är bara stort tills folk uppgraderar hårdvara
<Kurdistan> trots microsoft enorma windows 7 reklam etc.
<CasperN> absolut enda anledning att XP hänger kvar på äldre datorer
<CasperN> det finns många som inte ser ett behov av mer prestanda, och då stannar de kvar i XP
<CasperN> ordbehandlare och webbläsare fungerar, och det räcker för många
<CasperN> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.404196/microsoft-overger-silverlight-i-windows-8
<CasperN> fantastiskt!
<phnom> Det jag inte tycker om med det nya Unity/Gnome shell/whatever är att de verkar droppa alla lätta sätt att konfigurera skiten.
<Philip5> de blev aldrig den där flash-dödaren som MS hoppats på
<CasperN> inte första april än, så det där var ju en glädje att läsa
<Philip5> ja
<CasperN> pluginfritt internet :) standarder som folk är överens om, nästan så de försöker skapa fred i utvecklarvärlden :)
<Philip5> jag hoppas mer på htlm5 i så fall
<CasperN> vem gör inte det
<Philip5> att det kan få lite bredare användning
<spacebug-> de bara måste fixa ett sätt att stänga av skärmsläckaren (blank screen) i gome3 annars skäms jag nästan om jag ska köra gnome shell/unity i 11.10
<Philip5> spacebug-: i kde skäms man aldrig! :P
<phnom> CasperN: De kommer helt klart komma med en egen implementering av HTML5 som bara nästan följer standarden, HTML5# :P
<spacebug-> Philip5: hehe
<spacebug-> nästan lite inne på xubuntu annars. Minimalistiskt men ändå funktionellt
<CasperN> phnom: haha, jo säkert, måste ju vara något sånt :P
<Kurdistan> spacebug-: nya xfce serien är bra grejer.
<Kurdistan> påminner hel del om gnome
<Kurdistan> CasperN: personlig den enda windows produkt jag gillat har varit xp.
<Kurdistan> har då kört vista länge och även windows 7 i början
<phnom> Ewww, Vista
<phnom> Det Win jag har kört mest är nog 2000 pro.
<Kurdistan> phnom: haha.
<phnom> Vista = Me i snyggare fodral :P
<Kurdistan> CasperN: windows verkar även ge flash fingret.
<vacum> microsoft
<Kurdistan> haha flash har nu bara linux kvar och leka med :)
<CasperN> haha
<CasperN> ironiskt
<Kurdistan> CasperN: ja verkligen. stora satsningar dem gjorde för få flash spela bra i windows verkar inte lönat sig.
<Kurdistan> nu kanske dem kan rikta blickarna :) på oss.
<CasperN> nej tack :)
<Kurdistan> även om flash hos mig alltid har fungerat bra.
<CasperN> tror adobe avvecklar istället
<phnom> Skrota skiten, så kan de lägga resurserna på att fixa till reader så att den fungerar.
<Kurdistan> CasperN: mycket möjligt. googles egna format lär bli standard inom kort.
<Kurdistan> phnom: ej så beroende av deras reader. kör okular/evince.
<CasperN> problemet med pdf är att det sä så omfattande
<phnom> Kurdistan: Mjo, jag kör evince också, men reader har en del features som är trevliga.
<Kurdistan> phnom: mycket möjligt. jag använder pdf-läsaren mest för läsa föreläsnings material och dylik
<CasperN> t.ex stödjer pdf 3D, men det är ju knappast något du ser i evince, eller i 99,999% av alla pdf filer
<Kurdistan> annars använder jag mest libreoffice och börjat lite smått med lyx
<Kurdistan> CasperN: har du testat foxit reader?
<CasperN> nej
<Kurdistan> när jag körde windows var det min favorit pdf läsare
<Kurdistan> finns även för linux men aldrig brytt om testa
<Kurdistan> tyckte alltid adobe reader alltid var så seg osv.
<phnom> Kurdistan: Precis därför behöver de lägga resurser på att fixa den. ;)
<Kurdistan> phnom: :) allt med microsoft brukar vara segt.
<Kurdistan> :P det kanske är snabbare under linux
<Kurdistan> har inte testat
<Kurdistan> :) jag är nöjd med okular-evince
<Nemi|> yiiiha! mitt dns-problem ordnade sig efter reset nr 2 av router
<Kurdistan> Nemi|: grattis. du förtjänar fredagsöl.
<phnom> Kurdistan: Nä, det suger under linux också.
<Kurdistan> phnom: testa okular, jag gillade den inte så värst mycket i början.
<Kurdistan> men nu har man börjat gilla den.
<phnom> Är rätt nöjd med evince...
<Kurdistan> kraftfull är den.
<phnom> Den gör det jag behöver och inte mycket mer
<Kurdistan> phnom: den är mer kraftfull än evince. kanske de saker du söker hos evince finner du med okular.
<Kurdistan> slipper du ad.reader.
<Kurdistan> :) sedan med allt qt/kde relaterad så är GUI snygg.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: heja kde. :)
<phnom> Kurdistan: Men, om jag inte saknar något kan jag ju inte hitta det? :O
<Kurdistan> frusen: :) borde inte din installation vara klar nu?
<CasperN> problemet är väl att utvecklare inom fri mjukvara inte hinner med att stödja pdf standarden, därför behövs abode reader i linux
<CasperN> adobe*
<Kurdistan> :) sedan vad man älskar mandrake/mandriva/pclinuxos/mageai kontroll panel.
<Kurdistan> kraftfullaste jag sett.
<CasperN> evince/okular/poppler stödjer inte pdf 1.7 fullt ut tyvärr
<Kurdistan> CasperN: mycket möjligt jag är inte så värst avancerad när det kommer till sådant.
<Nemi|> Kurdistan: det gör jag definitivt :)
<Kurdistan> :) jag använder den för vardagliga saker och hittills har det fungerat fint fint.
<CasperN> Kurdistan: det är ju en nackdel när det är ett företag som styr en standard så som adobe gör
<Kurdistan> CasperN: ja samma sak kan sägas om microsoft office. :)
<Kurdistan> :) jag hade inte sagt nej till om ubuntu hade fixat något som är lik mandrake kontroll center eller yast.
<Kurdistan> slipper man terminal trolla
<phnom> Men jag gillar att trolla i terminalen :(
<Kurdistan> phnom: :) det gör jag med.
<Kurdistan> dock är det ur nybörjar avseende otroligt välkommande mandrakes konfigurationsmöjligheter
<Kurdistan> det är väl bara windows egna kontroll center som kan mäta sig med mandrakes.
<peetra> ! =)
<Philip5> peetra: det var inte igår
<peetra> Jag skulle undersöka lite nogare vad jag sysslade med i morse i skolan, men nu har jag glömt vad i sjuttsan det var vi skrev in i terminalen. :P
<peetra> Hej där Philip5 :)
<peetra> Vi installerade Samba och LAMP via något program som kördes i terminalen.
<Philip5> hallå
<phnom> peetra: tasksel?
<peetra> programmet startades med nåt som började
<peetra> på t!
<peetra> Tack, det var väl hyfsat snabb hjälp! :P
<peetra> Jag tyckte det kändes, som att fuska att göra en serverinstallation den vägen, men den ska gå å ha till massa annat tror jag minsann. :)
<Philip5> larsemil: det var dåligt med svar på foldings forum om såsen till den där .dll-wrappern :(
<phnom> Att använda ett verktyg som gör saker lättare är väl knappast att fuska? ;)
<peetra> phnom: Mjaee, jag är den enda med erfarenhet av Ubuntu-servrar på kursen, så jag är alltså den enda, som har någon aning om vad som hänt imorse. Jag ät inte så säker på att det for hem för allihopan att det var apache, php och mysql, som vi ville ha.
<peetra> eller vad man ska ha dem till...
<phnom> peetra: Då är det ju en riktig fail från föreläsarens sida.
<Kurdistan> ne nu ska jag göra mat och plugga innan päronen kommer på besök.
<Kurdistan> hörs senare
<peetra> Laga fint, Kurdistan :)
<phnom> Kurdistan: Klapa maten med snel hest från mig!
<Kurdistan> peetra: jag har problem med axeln från igår så det blir bara käk till mig själv.
<peetra> Kurdistan: DÃ¥ kan du laga extra fint. ;-)
<peetra> ...eller sku förtjäna det iallafall. :)
<Kurdistan> peetra: blir nog ris med kyckling.
<Kurdistan> till det sallad.
<Kurdistan> får se om axeln/armen klarar av all smärta
<peetra> oj, jag är hungrig märker jag nu. :P
<Kurdistan> får nog göra det med smärtstillande
<peetra> ris, kyckling, sallad och alvedon till middag alltså.
<Kurdistan> hahaha peetra exakt.
<Kurdistan> må väl tux-vänner.
<peetra> phnom: Ang. föreläsarna så gör de så bra de kan, jag funderar på att erbjuda mig som föreläsare nästa år. Deras version av ämnet server virtualisering är nämligen att vi installerade ubuntu i VMware på en windows 7:a. ^^
<phnom> Jag har lekt både labbhandledare och övningshandledare, det är roligt :)
<phnom> peetra: Det är möjligt att de gör så bra de kan, men då borde man skaffa nya föreläsare istället. Speciellt i såna ämnen är det ju bra att ha någon som följer med tiden
<peetra> phnom: Jo, jovisst, men då skolan är gratis för mig, så klagar jag inte, ger feedback sedan efteråt, så kan det utvecklas tills nästa gång.
<peetra> Ska iväg å handla, blev superhungrig! Tjosan!
<maxjezy> what's app in the interweb?
<phnom> Firefox
<maxjezy> phnom, inte iron-browser då?
<phnom> Antagligen
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> hitta precis en grym app till android
<maxjezy> My Piano heter den
<maxjezy> har sampler och fina tangenter
<maxjezy> bra ljud
<phnom> Jag hittade precis en väldig dålig film, Bloodfist 6 heter den
<phnom> Den är så där bra-dålig, som bara 90-talsaction kan vara.
<goran> har installerat ubuntu på en datormen kan inte gå ut på internet
<goran> tror att nätverkskortet inte funkar, det var något under installationen, tror inte installation lyckades identifiera nätverkskortet
<goran> kan jag åtgärda detta nu genom terminalen???
<phnom> goran: Vad får du om du skriver ifconfig i terminalen?
<phnom> !pastebin
<ubot2> pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<goran> phnom: får upp en mängd info, vilken del är relevant?
<phnom> goran: Ge allting till pastebinlänken ovan, så får vi titta på det i sin helhet
<goran> den datorn som inte kan gå ut på internet kan ju inte gå ut på internet, sitter med en annan dator o chattar här!
<goran> :)
<goran> tror att ubuntu inte lyckats hitta nätverkskortet
<phnom> goran: Magi! Det jag undrade var om du bara får upp loopback. :)
<goran> provade att instalera ubuntu på nytt tre gånger men det blev inte bättre
<phnom> Får du upp en eth0/wlan0/ath0 så borde den ha hittat ett kort iaf.
<goran> jo, får bland annat upp loopback
<phnom> Är det trådlöst eller inte? Vad heter kortet?
<goran> det är trådlöst, vad nätverkskortet i datorn heter vet jag inte
<phnom> goran: Har den trådat också? Så du kanske kan nå internetet den vägen så länge?
<goran> installerda ubuntu på den här datorn jag chattar ifrån, gjorde allt likadant och hade inga problem med att kopla upp sig på husets trådlösa
<goran> tyvärr, inga kablar, bara trådlöst
<phnom> goran: Skriv lscpi -vvv och kolla om du hittar något som heter "Network controller" Där borde det stå vad kortet heter
<goran> när jag skriver lscpi-vvv får jag inte upp nåt
<goran> comand not found
<phnom> goran: Det ska vara ett space innan - också
<goran> fyllde i nu med mellanslaget: No command 'lscpi'found, did you mean:
<goran> och så några laternativ
<phnom> Wops, my bad, lspci ska det vara =/
<einand> larsemil: Windows 8 är hemskt
<goran> ett stort i
<goran> I
<phnom> Nej, LSPCI
<goran> aha ok, mer info
<goran> mängder men information!
<goran> med information
<goran> vad behöver du veta?
<phnom> Om du hittar ett trådlöst nätverkskort i röran =)
<goran> vad har den för beteckning?
<phnom> Network controller eller ngot liknande
<goran> japp: Broadcom Corporation BCM4321 802,11b/g  LP-PHY
<phnom> goran: Det här kan vara värt att kolla också https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<phnom> Enligt doc så borde det finnas en binär drivis till de flesta broadcom under hårdvarudrivrutiner, har du kollat där? :)
<phnom> Det finns drivrutiner för det kortet, så de borde finnas där.
<einand> phnom: jag provar Win8 nu
<goran> phnom: borde finnas var, i ubuntu?
<phnom> goran: Japp, om söker i Unity på Hårdvarudrivrutiner så borde du nog hitta det, annars så kan du starta det via terminalen med jockey-gtk
<goran> i hårdvarurutiner finns ingenting, antar att den brukar ladda ner de från internet efter installationen
<goran> jag får upp svaret att nerladdninigen av drivrutiner misslyckades
<goran> kan det vara något i installationen som jag gjort fel?
<phnom> Mjo, det blir kanske lite svårt utan internet...
<goran> jo, det är hela problemet :)
<goran> men om jag hittar en kabel o plugga in och går ut på intenet den vägen, kanske det kan lösa sig???
<phnom> Japp
<goran> får leta kabel...
<einand> Adobe fick sig en känga igen precis, microsoft dumpar Flashstödet i InternetExplorer 10 (Metro editon)
<kodein> då återstår det väl att se om det kommer nåt html5/js-utvecklingsverktyg som är i närheten av lika bra som adobes verktyg för flash trots allt är, då.
<cellsite60_lap> goderafton i stugan
<einand> kodein: det kommer komma
<kodein> det lär väl visa sig.
<DrGrov> Gokväll allihopa och glad fredag! :)
<DrGrov> delhage: Hej, hur står det till? Du hade visst slutat att snusa? Gör det något om jag skickar ett PM med några frågor?
<maxjezy> någon som har erfarenhet från att ta in midi via wifi?
<maxjezy> i linux
<maxjezy> jag kör DSMIDIWifi server nu på datorn
<maxjezy> hur hittar mobilen servern
<maxjezy> måste de paras?
<einand> maxjezy: midi som ljudet?
<maxjezy> ja
<einand> udda
<maxjezy> jag kör ett program på datorn som heter DSMIDIWifi
<maxjezy> och på mobilen ett piano
<maxjezy> som jag vill spela på
<maxjezy> och göra ljuden i lmms
<einand> vart köper man kabel billigast?
<einand> eller
<einand> nä
<einand> hag kör på cat5
<einand> var inget
<DrGrov> Hur har Bluetooth dongel fungerat i Ubuntu? Tänkte skaffa en sådan så jag får Bluetooth tillgång till t.ex. telefonen via datorn.
<DrGrov> Men mest för att få BT handsfree att fungera via Bluetooth för Skype på datorn
<spacebug-> conky va ju rätt fräckt
<DrGrov> spacebug-: Conky är jätteroligt att använda :)
<DrGrov> spacebug-: PÃ¥ gamla datorn hade jag det riktigt bra ordnat men nu har jag inget behov mera men absolut, snyggt. HÃ¥ller helt med dig.
<frusen> PCLinuxOS är det fulaste namnet på en dist jag någonsin hört
<spacebug-> DrGrov: jag använde just nu nämligen indicator-sysmonitor som kör ett eget script för att visa temperaturen utanför min sovrumsfönster i panelen, men med conky så kan jag ju även få med CPU/mem/net i samma grej snyggt och vart jag vill på skärmen ;)
<spacebug-> sen verkar xubuntus indicator-plugin strula i 11.10 med indicator-sysmonitor
<seno> phnom: hej, lyckades fixa nätverkskortet, jag var under "goran" här inne nyligen
<seno> det finns någor mp3/rättighets paket man ska installera???
<seno> någon som vet? så att man kan spela upp mp3 filer
<barzam> ubuntu-restricted-extras ger väl allt sånt?
<barzam> seno: ^
<seno> jo, tack, hittade i programcentralen, instalationen vill ta bort två andra paket för att ubuntu-restricted-extras ska instaleras
<barzam> du kan normalt lita på pakethanteraren
<whomee> någon som kör dualscreen med nivida här? har lite problem att få till de hela :/
<Philip5> bara skärm plus tv
<whomee> ok men kör du båda samtidigt och har varsin arbetsyta på respektive? jag får till att arbetsytan täcker båda skärmarna men då blir det irriterande när man ska förstora ett fönster för då sträcker de över båda :)
<Philip5> har dem sida vid sida
<whomee> mm precis, du har inte lust att pastebina din config bara?
<Philip5> så blir det inte för mig men ibland händer det att om jag slår upp något i helskärm så öppnas den i helskärm på andra istället för på den jag är och vill ha den
<Philip5> har ingen config
<Philip5> sätter den till så när jag behöver den i nvidia-settings
<whomee> okidokie
<whomee> tackar ändå
<itmannen> Idag är jag sur på datafirman här. Mitt grafikkort har inte kommit trots löfte
<Philip5> fy bubblan
<Philip5> då borde du ju få det gratis som kompensation
<itmannen> Philip5<<  Helt klar har du rätt. men det blir nog hårda förhandlingar
<Philip5> de kan väl minst slänga in ett filter åt dig som kompensation då ;)
<Philip5> för att hela din helg blivit förstörd
<itmannen> Philip5<<  :) Jo men tyvärr har dom inga sådana
<itmannen> Philip5<<  Ja nu när helgen är förstörd finns bara en sak att göra. Supa sig redlös så man glömmer sorgen
<Kurdistan> itmannen: sorgen?
<Kurdistan> inget allvarligt hoppas man.
<Philip5> itmannen: ja du kommer säkert bara sitta och ömsom gråta och ömsom vara bitter hela helgen nu
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Nja ta det inte så allvarligt. Bara det att mitt garfikkort inte har kommit
<Philip5> och få leva med skammen att ligga efter på folding@home. tid som du aldrig kan ta igen
<itmannen> Philip5<<  Skål ta me f
<Philip5> itmannen: har du råd med spriten då?
<Kurdistan> :) självklart måste han det om han ska dricka idag
<itmannen> Philip5<<  Hm. Nä det har du rätt. Jag får låtsas. För här är det soprent på sådant
<Philip5> itmannen: dricka dig full på vatten
<itmannen> Philip5<<  Men å andra sidan är jag knäpp även nykter. Så jag behöver inte supa för att bli det :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: mjölk ;) också för den delen.
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Mjölk ätr till för barn och kalvar
<Kurdistan> itmannen: mjölk med :) bakelse är gott.
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Nä fy för den lede. Det är fettbildande
<Kurdistan> :) itmannen sant.
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Jag vill fortsätta vara mannen utan skugga
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) haha. bra det.
<itmannen> Nu ska jag börja förbereda min laptop för en installation i rent testsyfte. Detta medans jag ser nyheterna på TV
<Kurdistan> ha det gott tux-vänner. nu måste man göra fint innan fin folket kommer.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) gör så. lycka till.
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Lycka till lär behövas
 * itmannen is away: Installation i min Laptop skola nu utföras
<Haffe> Skola, såhärdags?
<barzam> lite felböjt kanske :)
<amelia> godkväll!
<barzam> hejsan!
<peetra> hejpåer alla! :)
<amelia> hej peetra
<amelia> och hej barzam
<amelia> vad har ni för er ikväll?
<peetra> Haha, jag startade min unges Gnome å hon spriner i köket, jag har på nåt sätt haft sönder hennes installation, så jag kan inte stänga av uppstartningsljudet. *smårodnar*
<peetra> Hmm... Nu hade den inget ljud den här gången. ååh, kanske det funkade efter femtielfte gången ändå. :)
<barzam> läser om samba: http://www.h-online.com/open/features/We-won-and-we-didn-t-notice-a-conversation-with-Jeremy-Allison-of-Samba-1334992.html
<barzam> och prövar zsh :) (sitter på jobbet)
<madbear> Philip5: gick precäs omdä
<peetra> Åh, jag hade ingen aning om att Samba var äldre än Linux. tachk för lästipset, barzam
<barzam> inte jag heller faktiskt. TIL.. :)
<amelia> peetra: fast 1992 är inte före 1991... :)
<amelia> linux var också "a bit of a hack" redan 1991
<barzam> amelia läste noggrannare :)
<Philip5> madbear: i folding?
<einand> så
<peetra> Haha, jag räknar som om jag å linux har varit Internet bebisar vid samma tidpunkt i början av 1990-talet
<amelia> barzam: eller så har jag bara lite bättre koll på årtalen. :)
<einand> rensat upp ibland mina kanaler
<peetra> Vi kommer overens om att amelia hade tur, tycker jag. ()
<amelia> haha
<barzam> månaderna snarare: http://www.rxn.com/services/faq/smb/samba.history.txt :p
<madbear> Philip5: presäs
<Philip5> madbear: sitter du och smygmaxar?!?
<madbear> jopp!
<Philip5> madbear: vad har du för burk som du kör med då?
<itmannen_online> Så där ja. Nu sitter jag i TV-fotöljen och har kört in ett nytt OS i min Laptop
<Haffe> VinterOS 1988 ?
<itmannen_online> Haffe:  Nja inte riktigt
<delhage> Lillehammer?
<delhage> nä
<delhage> japan va?
<Haffe> Albertville?
<delhage> Calgary
<itmannen_online> Suck. Om jag skriver ett nytt operativsystem då. Fattar ni då ?
<delhage> för olympiska spelen?
<einand> itmannen_online: har du kodat hela operativsystmet själv
<einand> coolt
<Haffe> Ska du skriva ett nytt operativsystem för att få oss att förstå?
<amelia> itmannen_online: ska du skriva ett nytt operativsystem? det tar ju evigheter.
<Haffe> Vi vet vad olymiska spelen är för något.
<peetra> Vilket operativsystem, itmannen_online? :)
 * delhage skrockar
<einand> itmannen_online: varför inte bara använda ett färdigt, ta linux och gör det bättre i stället
<peetra> olymiska spelen är en social konstitution eller hur?
<einand> amelia: det beror ju på
<einand> amelia: jag har skrivit ett operativsystem på en eftermiddag
<itmannen_online> amelia:  Hm. Hur tröga är ni ikväll ? Ett nytt här hos mig så klart :)
<einand> itmannen_online: klart det är nytt hos dig, annars hade väl inte du skrivit det?
<amelia> einand: ajo, men förstör det roliga bara, gör det.
<einand> amelia: ;)
<itmannen_online> peetra:  Det kan vara allt utom windows :)
<Haffe> itmannen_online: Vi förstod utmärkt vad du menade första gången.
<amelia> itmannen_online: det var inte jag som började..
<Haffe> Det är bara mycket roligare såhär.
<einand> förlåt, men är fredagskväll
<maxjezy> ingen hälsa mig välkommen
<maxjezy> har min popularitet dött ut?
<peetra> haha, windows betyder pengar, så varflr inte windows? Den här veckan är det nog massa  win8 installationer, så jag sku int ha varit förvånad. :)
 * delhage plockar fram popcorn och lutar sig tillbaka
<einand> maxjezy: du är bortglömd, fjolårs kändis
<maxjezy> känns fan så
<einand> peetra: jag installera win8 igår
<peetra> vem är denna där maxjezy ...? ;-P
<maxjezy> peetra, fan ta dig, min lands-syster och allt.
<einand> maxjezy: fjolårs kändis ;)
 * peetra tackar å bockar. :P
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.404469/flyginsats-raddade-st-gorans-sjukjournaler
<itmannen_online> Nu ska jag fortsätta utforska för mig nya operativsystemet. Hoppas alla fattar nu. :)
<einand> På grund av en kraschad hårddisk var resultaten från 89 000 röntgenundersökningar spårlöst försvunna ur sjukhusets system. Backup saknades helt.
<einand> seriöst, hoppas huvuden rullar nu
<einand> itmannen_online: ;)
<amelia> einand: de får säkert ett helt gäng audits nu i höst.
<maxjezy> itmannen, vad menar du?
<itmannen_online> maxjezy: Menar med  vaddå ?
<maxjezy> itmannen, är du samma som itmannen_online ?
<maxjezy> att vara online är ingen statussymbol längre btw
<itmannen_online> maxjezy:  Japp. Jag håller på ett testa i en annan dator
<madbear> hahahahahaha
<maxjezy> har du fått internet förra veckan och missat hela 90 talet?
<einand> alltså helst sjukt hur ofta fel personer jobbar på fel plats
<maxjezy> itmannen, hoppas du inte tog det allt för hårt
<maxjezy> min jargung är lite som en välstekt pung
<itmannen_online> maxjezy:  Nu förstår jag inte
 * einand minns gamla glada 90-taleet då man skaffade sig ISDN (128Kbs) och var snabbast i världen
<einand> iaf kändes som det
<einand> ladda ner i 12Kbs
<maxjezy> einand, hade du dubbla ISDN linor då?
<einand> det var tiden
<einand> maxjezy: japp, hos telia från 1996 fick man ju 2x tillsamma pris som 1
<einand> telia duo eller nått sånt
<amelia> jag minns mitt 14.4k modem.. det var såntdär instickskort till en laptop. ascoolt
<einand> eller 9.6 modem
<itmannen_online> einand:  ja då var man kung i kvarteret
<amelia> har faktiskt kvar det.
<maxjezy> amelia, jag mins ett 14.4 modem man fick trycka på knappar för att ta emot och sända
<einand> itmannen_online: bästa jag gjorde var när jag köpte min brännare 1993
<einand> då var jag ensam i hela stan om att ha en
 * einand har aldrig haft så många vänner som då
<itmannen_online> einand:  Ja då var du ganska tidigt ute
<spacebug-> att bara ha flatrate va ju guldvärt förr
<madbear> fick du ligga mycket?
<amelia> "vänner"
<einand> amelia: japp "vänner" ;)
<spacebug-> "koppla ner jag måste ringa", eller "nej nu blir det för dyrt, inte mer än två timmar internet / dag!" ;)
<maxjezy> det kunde låta så här " einand sötnos, kan inte du bränna björn rosenströms kasett på cd till mig? "
<einand> fast coolaste var för länge, länge sedan då jag hade en 80MB hårdisk ,och kunde inte för allt i världen fylla den
<einand> ansåg att den var för stor
<itmannen_online> Mitt första modem hade otroliga 2400 :D
<maxjezy> itmannen, 2400 vad?
<Haffe> PÃ¥ min tid.
<einand> minns dom gamla kretskopplade mobiltelefonera med
<Haffe> DÃ¥ hade vi inte modem.
<Haffe> Vi hade en burktelefon och fidonet.
<einand> surfa på internet i 9.6 (som bäst) för 12kr/minuten
<maxjezy> burktelefonen har ju iaf bra speed
<maxjezy> och stabilt
<spacebug-> min mor blev orolig när jag surfade in på whitehouse.gov för att visa henne. "Blir det inte väldigt dyrt nu när du surfar ända till USA??" ;)
<maxjezy> fatta vad efterblivna människorna var som betala såna pengar för att surfa på free6.com
<Haffe> Ibland fick vi till och med använda röksignaler.
<itmannen_online> maxjezy:  Ja det lär du väl kunna gissa. Anslutningshastigheten så klart
<maxjezy> spacebug-, har för mig att whitehouse.com var en p0rrsida
<einand> maxjezy: stämmer
<spacebug-> maxjezy: möjligt hehe
<maxjezy> spacebug-, tyr att du inte visa den :)
<einand> hans mamma kanske gillar porr
<maxjezy> einand, var det din favoritsida med?
<einand> maxjezy: nä mest att jag gillade att driva med lärarna på skolan
<itmannen_online> maxjezy:  Hur det blev det för dig att bosätta dig där med en modemanslutning ?
<itmannen_online> dyrt
<maxjezy>  jag surfa på biblan
<maxjezy> gratis
<einand> internet är hemskt billigt idag, jämfört med 90-talet
<einand> på 90-talet kunde räkningen ligga runt 10-15tusen/mån
<maxjezy> einand, vi betalar i priset av övervakning
<einand> och då var jag inte online lika ofta som idag
<Haffe> Jag minns när 10mbit var nytt och het.
<maxjezy> idag kan man inte ens söka på thermite utan att säpo ska knacka dörr
<itmannen_online> einand:  Hm.
<Haffe> Jäklar vad direct connect var hett på den tiden.
<einand> maxjezy: jag söker på thermit ofta, så det tror jag inte
<maxjezy> einand, varför söker du?
<Haffe> 'Åhhhhhh, 400 Kbit/Sekund i överföringshastighet'
<Haffe> Idag känner jag mest 'jaha, inte mer än 8 Mb/s'
<maxjezy> Haffe, ja dc++ va hett
<einand> maxjezy: för jag har gjort en ritning på en termit "fälla" förhårdisken, som någon kommer blir det gegga av allt
<maxjezy> einand, ingen dum ide
<einand> bättre förstörd disk, än 6år på kåken
<maxjezy> einand, berätta inte ens vad du har på disken
<einand> kommer jag inte göra
<itmannen_online> Nu är det kommisarie Morse snart på TV. veckans höjdpunkt. Så nu slipper ni mig och mitt nyinstallerade operativsystem
<maxjezy> om man hade en tidsmaskin idag skulle man kopiera all porr och spela in på VHS
<maxjezy> åka till 1990 och sälja på gatan
<einand> itmannen_online: peeeeeeeeeep peep peeeeep peep peep peep peeeeeep
<maxjezy> vilka pengar
<einand> maxjezy: hade du säkert åkt dit
<itmannen_online> einand:  Va ? :)
<einand> itmannen_online: morse ;)
<maxjezy> einand, för vadå?
<einand> maxjezy: förvåldsamt
<maxjezy> jag skulle ju bli upphovsmannen
<itmannen_online> einand:  :D Den var bra
<Haffe> Du kan inte komma på mer kreativa saker att göra?
<itmannen_online> adjö
<Haffe> Som typ att köpa apple aktier?
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> usch nej
<Haffe> Kolla vad apples aktier stod i 1993, jämför med idag.
<maxjezy> säljer hellre min själ till bill gates
<maxjezy> Haffe, it's not all about the money
<spacebug-> eller så kör man LUKS på alla partitioner med data man vill ha säkrad
<maxjezy> it's all baout the dum dum dibi di dum
<einand> minns på 90-talet när jag jobbade för weblabbet, hela deras webhotell  låg på 0.5Mbs
<maxjezy> and i think i got it all wrong eny wahy
<Haffe> maxjezy: Jag gråter hellre i en learjet än i en fiat.
<einand> Haffe: jag gråter int ealls ;)
<maxjezy> Haffe, du vet vad porren kosta back then?
<einand> ja 50öre tidningen
<maxjezy> 150 kr, idag får man VHS gratis
<maxjezy> på loppis
<amelia> kan ni släppa det där med porr eller ta det någonannanstans?
<maxjezy> det är inte porren som är väsentlig
<Haffe> Vilken regel reglerar att vi inte får diskutera vad porr på vhs kostade på 1990tlaet?
<maxjezy> utan tidsresandet
<amelia> det är jättekul att ni pratar om historien, men lämna gärna de delar som inte passar här utanför.
<spacebug-> ska man ha lite klass på homoporr kostar det massor. Tur jag inte kollar på porr längre.. va typ sex år sen eller nått.
<phnom> Bra drivrutiner det här... "Setup installerar föraren , behag vänta ögonblick"
<peetra> Vet ni vad Keso heter på riktigt?
<einand> när jag bodd i hörby så var våra granne en halvkänd porrskodis
<Haffe> cottage cheese.
<peetra> Keso på svenska
<einand> kvasle
<einand> Keso är ett varumärke
<einand> precis som oboy blivit namnet för mjölkchoklad
<einand> menar chokladdryck
<spacebug-> eller frigolit för cellplast
<peetra> På våra burkar här i finland står det att keso är cottage cheese på svenska, men det är ju helt fel, borde det inte stå grynost?
<amelia> Haffe: det finns inga regler, men vi försöker förhålla oss till freenodes guidelines och framför allt ämnet på kanalen.
<spacebug-> eller EPS som det heter (expanderd polystyren)
<maxjezy> grynig färskost
<einand> kvarg menar jag förstås
<einand> skrev fel innan
<einand> eller telfon
<einand> teflon
<peetra> styrox och keso är alltså samma sak. :)
<maxjezy> jaja, vi släpper de där med det där
<maxjezy> och pratar keso
<spacebug-> men jag håller med amelia här. mv *!ubuntu #ubuntu-offtopic
<einand> keso är kvarg
<maxjezy> keso är vä
<maxjezy> l keso
<peetra> uuu, srry, får jag också skylla på fredan? :)
<einand> maxjezy: nej
<Haffe> amelia: Ja och de reglerna säger ingenting om att diskutera vad porr på vhs kostade.
<einand> Haffe: reglerna säger FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer
<einand> vhs porr är inget av det
<amelia> spacebug-: riktigt så drastiskt behöver det inte vara, för min del får man gärna prata om datorer i allmänhet, lagring, nät o.s.v. eller att man är social och trevlig...
<spacebug-> ja jo..
<maxjezy> einand, men att överföra nedladdad xxx på vhs
<maxjezy> krävs lite dator till väl?
<maxjezy> sen att tidsmaskinen säkert kräver bra datorer med linux är en till del att diskutera
<peetra> haha, tidsmaskinen var ett bra argument!
<einand> maxjezy: men gör så här, åk fram i tiden först, och hämta ett bra os från framtiden
<einand> Linuxkernel 10
<maxjezy> einand, föst måste jag lista ut ritningarna
<Haffe> Jag tror nog att du hade kunnat ta med dig en dator från idag till 1990 och varit kung.
<Haffe> Eller ett ps3.
<maxjezy> einand, 10000 år?
<spacebug-> någon kan väl berätta för mig hur jag lättast har en säkerhetskopia på ca 500 GB data som jag kan uppdatera iaf några ggr / månad. Den ska inte va i samma hus jag bor och det ska va säkert.
<einand> maxjezy: typ
<amelia> Haffe: Channel guidelines -> Avoid emotive speech
<maxjezy> Haffe, fanns det ens scart back then?
<spacebug-> Som det är nu lutar det åt en extern disk med LUKS-kyptering som jag har hos min far & mor och tar hem ibland och rsyncar
<einand> spacebug-: rsync
<Haffe> spacebug-: unison
<maxjezy> påminner om när cartman åker till framtiden för han inte orkar vänta på nintendo wii
<einand> spacebug-: fina med rsync är att den överför bara ändringarna i alla filer, så du behöver inte dra 500GB varje månad (så vida inte allt ändrats)
<maxjezy> så finns det inte kontakter på tv apparaterna till wii i framtiden
<maxjezy> han försov sig några hundra år
<spacebug-> einand: nej det vet jag. Jag använder det mellan min workstation och server som backup men vill även ha en distansbackup ifall om brand eller stöld
<spacebug-> Haffe: vad är det?
<Haffe> spacebug-: Ja.
<Haffe> SCART designades 1970
<maxjezy> men sån ny scart som finns på PS3
<maxjezy> jaja, lite tejp och spik funkar ju alltid
<spacebug-> Haffe: liknar rsync men platformoberoende
<spacebug-> saken är den att jag även vill ha datan säkrad inte bara under transfer utan på plats och även säkrad från andra hosten så att säga
<einand> spacebug-: så varför inte använd rsync extern då?
<einand> spacebug-: går ju ändå över ssh
<spacebug-> jo men i vilket fall behöver jag ju en host nånstans och ett konto på denna och ändå är ju inte datan säkrad på andra hosten eller?
<einand> spacebug-: kryptera först då
<spacebug-> jo iofs, men jag vill helst kryptera allt, inte bara sjävla datan. Alltså även filsystemet å så.
<einand> du överför väl inte filsystemet?
<einand> spacebug-: amazon
<einand> spacebug-: släng upp en vpsdär
<spacebug-> nej, men om filsystemet på hosten är krypterad med tex LUKS så är det ju säkrat
<einand> bör väl inte spela någon roll igentligen, blir ju inte säkarare
<spacebug-> hu?
<einand> fördelen med luks är ju att det är en transparant kryptering, men det är ju exakt lika säkert
<einand> så när det gäller att överföra till en externhost skiter jag fullständigt i om deras disk är krypterad eller inte
<spacebug-> jo men om jag överför mitt mp3-bibliotek till en extern disk på en polares burk och farbror polisen eller en tjuv kommer och tar dennes dator och min externa hårddisk vill jag inte att de ska kunna se att det ligger musik på den alls. Om de skulle se alal filer men själva datan skulle va krypterad skulle jag denne person ändå åka dit för upphosrättsbrott. De lär ju inte validera mp3orna
<spacebug-> nu behöver det inte bara va mp3or jag pratar om utan andra lagliga saker jag inte vill att folk ska se filnamn helelr osv
<barzam> det är inte förbjudet att ha mp3or
<spacebug-> förvisso
<barzam> bara att sprida dem vidare
<einand> spacebug-: men det gör dom ju inte, eftersom det är ditt egna ansvar att kryptera
<Haffe> spacebug-: Då vill du nog köra med truecrypt.
<barzam> men det är helt irrelevant eftersom det är lagligt att inneha olagliga mp3or
<einand> barzam: bara om du fått den från din närmaste vän
<einand> inte lagligt att ladda ner från en främlig på nätet, eller ta mot den från en främmling på stan
<barzam> nej då har han inte begått upphovsrättsbrott när du fick dem
<barzam> ladda hem ja, men vi pratar om innehav här
<einand> innehav är också olagligt
<barzam> nej, men skitsamma efterom det inte går att se skillnad på lagliga och olagliga filer
<einand> barzam: jo
<einand> det går väldigt lätt se skillnad
<barzam> om jag kopierar en skiva som jag har lånat = lagliga
<einand> ja
<barzam> du laddar hem samma fil från tpb = olagliga
<einand> då kan du visa den fysiska skivan
<maxjezy> om man hittar en cd skiva med mp3's på då?
<barzam> den kan du ha lånat av en kompis eller biblioteket, eller sålt
<einand> barzam: det kommer upp 3 rättfall ni i vinter om upphovsrätsbrott, jag rekoemdnerar dig att följa dom
<einand> jag har själv skannat in några hundra sidor från tingsrätten
<einand> barzam: låna av bibloteket är olagligt att köra kopia på
<einand> eller om du säljer orginalet, får du inte beåhlla kopian
<barzam> men hur ser man skillnaden? man kunde ju det sa du
<barzam> einand: om man slänger orginalet då?
<einand> barzam: ingen aning faktiskt
<einand> barzam: om du säljer kan du alltid visa på kvitto
<einand> menar köper
<barzam> har nån någonsin blivit fälld för innehav? var i url är det förbjudet?
<spacebug-> jag tror jag har en disk liggandes hos min föräldrar eller nått. Enligt KISS ;)
<einand> barzam: det kommer upp nu om några dagar
<barzam> hela url går ut på att visst förfogande är förbjudet, inte själva innehavet utan att verken framförs offentligg eller sprids till allmänheten
<einand> det går inte bevisa spridandet, därför åker folk dit på innehavet ändå
<barzam> källa?
<spacebug-> iofs är mycket av min musik köpt
<spacebug-> hur ska dom veta vilekt som är vilket? Jag vet inte ens själv
<barzam> det går inte att veta det är hela poängen
<maxjezy> jag har inte det problemet
<maxjezy> jag hatar musik
<maxjezy> så jag har inte en endaste mp3
<einand> barzam: tingsrättens dokument målnummer b6669-11
<barzam> hittar jag den på google?
<einand> barzam: nej
<barzam> vilken tingsrätt?
<einand> barzam: göteborgs
<maxjezy> du får gå till tingsrätten och be om det
<barzam> är det en dom?
<maxjezy> eller be einand scanna och posta det via e-post
<einand> barzam: dom ville ha 530kr för att göra en kopia åt mig, så jag gick dit med en dator+laptop i stället
<einand> iaf barzam anledningen till varför jag sitter på informationen är att vi är några somförsöker starta ett nätverk för att hjälpa till vid upphovsbrott
<barzam> men brott mot vilken § i url står det att det är i gärningsbeskrivningen?
<einand> Brott
<einand> 1
<einand> Brott mot speciallagstiftning
<barzam> dvs url?
<einand> enda jag igentligen hittat
<einand> ?
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3jVYCGTe5I
<maxjezy> 2 minuter in i videon
<maxjezy> kan ni avgöra om det är en tjej eller kille
<einand> barzam: i detta fallet är det dc
<barzam> dc?
<einand> directconnect
<einand> igen har, eller kommer någonsin bli dömd för att ladda ner/upp med torrents
<barzam> jo men då handlar det ju spridande inte innehav, qed
<einand> med dagens lagar
<einand> barzam: går ju inte bevisa att han spridit dom
<einand> därför är det innehavet han åker dit på
<maxjezy> borde inte förundersökningen läggas ner då?
<einand> i detta fallet rör det sig om över 6000 låtar
<einand> maxjezy: nix
<barzam> och det är inte mer specificerat än vad du sa i åtalet?
<maxjezy> einand, gay
<barzam> är det ens en brottprocess?
<maxjezy> hjälp mig med min länk nu då
<maxjezy> tjej eller kille i videon
<einand> maxjezy: länka direkt till andra minuten så kollar jag
<spacebug-> maxjezy: vad har gay med nått att göra?
<maxjezy> spacebug-, att inte förundersökningen las ner
<maxjezy> einand, ja vet inte hur man gör
<maxjezy> för att skicka tidspunkt
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3jVYCGTe5I&feature=player_detailpage#t=122s
<einand> maxjezy: vad skall jag kolla på?
<maxjezy> kolla 1 minut 27 sekunder
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3jVYCGTe5I&feature=player_detailpage#t=95s
<maxjezy> och titta några sekunder
<maxjezy> så ser du
<maxjezy> människan
<maxjezy> är det en tjej eller kille
<einand> maxjezy: högerklicka på själva tidmätare och välj "Copy link with time"
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3jVYCGTe5I&feature=player_detailpage#t=149s
<maxjezy> tex där
<maxjezy> lär ju varit jimmy åkeson som regiserat den videon
<einand> maxjezy: är en kille
<barzam> einand: men i vilket fall, jag skulle gärna vilja se dokumentet, skulle du kunna maila det till mig?
<maxjezy> justja, ska inte sitta här o digga spicegirls
<maxjezy> kollar lite TPB nu
<maxjezy> bbl!
<einand> personligen anser jag inte att skärmskott på alla låtar borde vara bevis
<einand> eftersom det inte talar om om det är rätt information
<maxjezy> hur svårt är det att skriva om appar till android
<maxjezy> dom är väl opensource?
<spacebug-> en del är väl det men inte alla?
<maxjezy> jag har en app med en sampler
<maxjezy> en pianoapp
<maxjezy> men den samplar bara 2 sekunder
<maxjezy> jag vill ställa in det på 5 sekunder
<xindz> Någon som har någorlunda bra koll på vsftpd? Försöker göra så att alla filer som laddas upp ska ägas av kontot "niklas". Använder mig av virtuella konton vid uppladdning/nerladdning via ftpn.
<xindz> Hittar bara de jag söker för anonyma uploads :/
<peyam> Hej, suspend funkar inte på min dator. Va göra?
<peyam> Kör 11.04
<maxjezy> acceptera
<spacebug-> vem va det jag pratade uppstartstider med?
<spacebug-> https://spacebug.se/filer/fractal-natty-20110916-1.png
<spacebug-> nu ska vi se här
<spacebug-> hur läser jag av det där? hehe
<spacebug-> vissa saker där är ju inte förrän jag loggat in eller?
<lilleman72^^> Finns det ngt prog som man kan se gradantal på maskinen?
<Haffe> lmsensors
<lilleman72^^> Haffe e det ett grafisk eller ?
<Haffe> Nej.
<spacebug-> finns grafiska program som läser datan från det däremot
<lilleman72^^> okey
<lilleman72^^> hur installerar jag detta Imsensors
<Haffe> sudo apt-get install lmsensors
<lilleman72^^> Haffe E: Kunde inte hitta paketet lmsensors
<spacebug-> lm-sensors heter det
<lilleman72^^> ok
<lilleman72^^> nu så :p
<lilleman72^^> spacebug- hur startar jag den?
<spacebug-> skriv bara sensors i en terminal
<lilleman72^^> ok ty
<lilleman72^^> +40 grader e ganska ok på en amd
<lilleman72^^> :D
<spacebug-> jag har ingen aning om va dom ska ligga på nu för tiden. Min hoppar från 40 till 60 eller nått beroende på vad jag gör
<spacebug-> core i5 då iofs inte AMD
<einand> spacebug-: tempraturen i sig är inte lika farligt som variabel tempratur
<einand> tex en cpu som växlar mellan 40-60 pajar snabbare än en som är konstant 70 grader
<spacebug-> einand: du menar snabb växling ?
<einand> dock skulle jag vilja säga att tempraturhetsen som är på persondatorer är överdriven, det är extremt sällan hårdvaran pajar före man tycker maskinen är trög ändå
<spacebug-> vid normal användning är den ganska stabil runt 40-45 men om jag tankar torrents med hög throuhput ligger den högt
<spacebug-> ok
<einand> spacebug-: kan förstå deet
<einand> för du lär ha tusentals anslutningar igång då
<spacebug-> typ
<einand> ännu en nackdel med windows
<einand> dom spärrar ju antalet anslutningar
<spacebug-> jasså?
<einand> japp
<einand> http://www.google.se/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ie=UTF-8&ion=1&nord=1#sclient=psy-ab&hl=sv&nord=1&site=webhp&source=hp&q=windows%20tcp%20ip%20connection%20limit&pbx=1&oq=&aq=&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=4aa43f00de315a58&ion=1&biw=1366&bih=679&ion=1&pf=p&pdl=500
<spacebug-> eller ja, visst jag har en limit i torrentprogrammet oxå
<spacebug-> hum
<einand> spacebug-: nä, detta är i operativsystemet, den spärrar ner till 10st
<einand> eftter codered viruset
<spacebug-> jisses
<einand> därför det går trögt för många att dra ner saker i windows
<spacebug-> tja, det förklarar ju en del
<spacebug-> när började dom med det?
<einand> SP2
<einand> WinXP sp2
<einand> eller kanske SP3
<einand> Microsoft enforces a limit on half-open TCP/IP connections that is hard-coded in tcpip.sys. The maximum simultaneous half-open (incomplete) outbound TCP connection attempts per second that the system can make is intended to limit the spread of malicious viruses and worms, as well as limit the possibility of launching a DDoS attack. However, it has proven to also limit some applications using many TCP connections, such as P2P and P2PTV programs.
<spacebug-> ok
<einand> The limit in Windows XP (SP2) is 10 incomplete concurrent connection attempts per second. In Windows Vista, the default limit differs, depending on the edition - ranging from 2 half-open connections in Vista Home Basic, to 25 in Vista Ultimate.
<einand> det där är ju bara försäljnings knep
<spacebug-> men hur kan man va så dum så man hårdkodar det?
<einand> spacebug-: för att man är inkompetent på andra områden, så löser man det genom dumma beslut
<spacebug-> ;)
<einand> går inte laga i Windows7
<einand> inte 64bits iaf, eftersom den är signerad
<einand> och än så länge har ingen knäckt det certifikatet (vad jag känner till)
<einand> också en grej som windows är säkrare än linux på, enbart pga att dom är osäkrare på annat
<einand> det är att filerna måste ha rätt signatur för att få execueras
<spacebug-> nån försökte tänka till men det gick lite snett ändå
<Nafallo> ♥ apt-btrfs-snapshot
<delhage> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHaN8bCfsyQ
<spacebug-> vilket chock jag fick föst när jag såg hjärtat. Jag tänkte "hur fasikens gjorde han det där?". Kom på att det är ju utf-8. Gamla iso88591 sitter kvar sen slackware ;)
<delhage> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbogqscBlQ4
<lilleman72^^> Är ngn en Dekaronfan här inne?
<lilleman72^^> assu nu får jag tuppjuck!! Jag rebootade servern och nu har jag inte internet på den?? Jag har inte ändrat ngt?!?..ngn som har en ide?
<einand> vad heter den där lagrinstjänsten att man lånar ut några GB av sin egna disk, så får man tillbaka lika mycket
<einand> från alla andra
<DrGrov> Hamnar att fråga. Vad kan det bero på att i 10.04 då jag använder Chromium/Firefox så får jag första gången fullskärm på en video att fungera men direkt jag skall ta fullskärm en gång till så ser det ut som att det hamnar på desktopen, fungerar nog men jävligt irriterande. Har testa mycket med Svenskafans.com FanTV men alltid samma sak. Videon ser ut som den "försvinner" och spelas på desktopen. Någon aning vad detta k
<DrGrov> an bero på?
<DrGrov> Kan det bero på någon KDE inställning? Det fungerade alltid felfritt i GNOME
<CasperN> x_link: ????
<DrGrov> WTF?
<DrGrov> Ingen dans, vad i helvete händer? Världsordningen är ur balans
#ubuntu-se 2011-09-17
<ewook> Världsordningen ur balans? Har den någonsin skaffat sig ett balanssinne?
<maxjezy> balansen har väl alltid varit 1,32
<itmannen> Suck. Vad skönt att vakna i TV-fotöljen efter att ha toksovit.
 * itmannen is away: Kommer senare
<Haffe> Morgon.
<haffe> Är det någon vaken här?
<cellsite60> ja någon e här säkert :P
<barzam> javisst
<cellsite60> Lugnt så här på morgonkvisten
<lilleman72^^> morn
<lilleman72^^> morrn
<barzam> morrn
<cellsite60> morrn
<lilleman72^^> Jag vet itne hur jag får fart på min ssh server...ngn som kan hjälpa mig?
<barzam> kan pröva
<lilleman72^^> ty
<lilleman72^^> kommer inte ens ut på nätet med servern
<barzam> kan du logga in på servern iaf?
<barzam> lokalt alltså
<lilleman72^^> jaja
<lilleman72^^> den är uppe
<barzam> vilket os på servern?
<lilleman72^^> ubuntu
<lilleman72^^> 11:04
<lilleman72^^> allt funkade fram till rebooten
<barzam> ny kärna kanske
<lilleman72^^> inte efter omstart
<barzam> ändra i grub till en tidigare kärna, starta om, installera -lts-kärnan
<lilleman72^^> barzam Masken stämmer inte
<lilleman72^^> asså jag e totalt nollad när det gäller linux
<barzam> hade du uppdaterat nåt innan du staratde om?
<lilleman72^^> nej
<lilleman72^^> updateringen gjorde jag 2 timmar innan men reboot & det funkade iaf
<barzam> så du startade om en gång efter uppdatering och då funkade allt?
<lilleman72^^> ja
<barzam> och sen startade du om igen och då kommer du inte upp på nätet?
<lilleman72^^> precis
<barzam> har du prövat att kära sudo dhcpd ?
<lilleman72^^> ne
<lilleman72^^> command not found
<lilleman72^^> barzam verkar som lan inte e connfat
<lilleman72^^> ifdown eth0ifup eth0
<barzam> vad ger ifconfig -a ?
<lilleman72^^> oj
<lilleman72^^> vad e det du vill veta`?
<barzam> ser du eth0 osv?
<lilleman72^^> finns ingen eth0 utan 1
<lilleman72^^> eth1
<barzam> ok
<lilleman72^^> stårr inget om ngt ip eller mask
<barzam> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<barzam> fan den var gammal, vänta
<lilleman72^^> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html#ethernet-interfaces
<lilleman72^^> barzam
<barzam> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<lilleman72^^> jag sitter på den sidan
<barzam> öppna filen /etc/network/interfaces
<barzam> vad står där?
<lilleman72^^> finns inte
<lilleman72^^> barzam
<lilleman72^^> vilket letar du efter där i?
<lilleman72^^> auto eth0......iface eth0 inet dhcp
<barzam> har du programmet dhclient ?
<barzam> kör inte ubuntu själv så det är lite svårt att hjälpa till.. :/
<lilleman72^^> ok
<lilleman72^^> haffe du var ju vaken :P
<lilleman72^^> eller slocknade du igen? :P
<barzam> som du ser så pekar den filen mot eth0, men ditt nätverkskort mappas ju som eth1
<lilleman72^^> jo det förstår jag
<lilleman72^^> hur fasen ska man kirra det då`?
<barzam> kolla sidan jag länkade, finns massor av information
<lilleman72^^> det e den sidan jag satt på innan jag frågade om hjälp
<barzam> du läser 10.04-sidan
<barzam> 10.10*
<lilleman72^^> ahh stämmer
<larsemil> lilleman72^^: kopiera allt med eth0
<larsemil> lilleman72^^: lägg in på ny rad
<larsemil> lilleman72^^: byt ut eth0 mot eth1
<lilleman72^^> ok
<barzam> i /etc/network/interfaces ^
<lilleman72^^> jo
<lilleman72^^> men hur öppnar jag den då så jag kan redigera
<barzam> sudo nano FILNAMN
<lilleman72^^> ahh så var det
<lilleman72^^> ska jag lägga # framför det gamla?
<lilleman72^^> lr ska den vara som innan?
<haffe> Dags att äta frukost.
<lilleman72^^> Gateway fanns inte med i inställningarna
<lilleman72^^> hur lägger jag in den?
<lilleman72^^> sudo route add default gw 10.0.0.1 eth0
<lilleman72^^> är det den?
<lilleman72^^> när jag skriver "ifconfig -a | grep eth " så blir "eth"1 röd
<lilleman72^^> är den inte laddad då lr?
<lilleman72^^> hej realubot
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Hej hej.
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Wzup lillis?
<lilleman72^^> problem som vanligt
<lilleman72^^> ^^
<lilleman72^^> mitt nätverk vill inte starta
<lilleman72^^> när jag skriver "ifconfig -a | grep eth " så blir "eth"1 röd
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Ok. När/var/hur började det på det här sättet då?
<lilleman72^^> Jag startade om datorn & sen funkar inte nätet
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Varför eller hur slutade nätverket att fungera?
<lilleman72^^> vet itne
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Ok, hade du uppdaterat systemet mellan starterna?
<lilleman72^^> jag tog min hdd från min gamla server & stoppade in den i den nya
<realubot> Och då slutade nätverket att fungera?
<lilleman72^^> den uppdaterade allt utan problem jag rebootade & det funkade
<realubot> Ok.
<lilleman72^^> men sen när jag startade upp nu imorse så funkar inget
<realubot> Ok.
<lilleman72^^> jag kommer åt den via ssh
<lilleman72^^> brb 2 sek..måste kolla vad lilla gör
<realubot> Posta resultatet av det här i pastebin här i kanalen: sudo lshw -c network; ifconfig -a; lsb_release -a
<realubot> !pastebin | lilleman72^^
<ubot2`> lilleman72^^: pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Posta även output av kommandot: dmesg | tail -300
<realubot> i pastebin.
<lilleman72^^> ok
<realubot> lilleman72^^: dmesg är aldrig fel att köra när man stötet på problem för att kolla om det står något intressant i loggen.
<lilleman72^^> dmesg | tail -300 hur menar du att jag ska kopiera allt?
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Ja, posta i pastebin.
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Gör så här.
<lilleman72^^> realubot löste det
<lilleman72^^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/691332/
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Ok.
<lilleman72^^> allt finns där
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Jag ska kolla lite... brb
<lilleman72^^> ok
<realubot> lilleman72^^: dmesg visar inga fel vad jag ser.
<lilleman72^^> men varför blev den röd?
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Testa: sudo ifconfig eth1 down; sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Får du några felmeddelanden?
<lilleman72^^> händer inte ett jota
<realubot> Använd -v flaggan: sudo ifconfig -v eth1 down; sudo ifconfig -v up
<lilleman72^^> k
<lilleman72^^> ja du..där händer det inte mkt
<realubot> lilleman72^^: sudo ifconfig -v up
<realubot> lilleman72^^: sudo ifconfig -v eth1 up
<realubot> Så ska det stå.
<realubot> Det förra var fel.
<lilleman72^^> om jag bara kommer åt terminalen
<lilleman72^^> lol nu dot kontakten mellan servern & mig
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Har du servern i ett LAN eller hur kommer du åt servern över ssh om du inte har nätverk?
<lilleman72^^> lan
<realubot> ok.
<lilleman72^^> sitter brevid
<lilleman72^^> realubot vad gör jag nu?
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Är servern kopplad via kabel eller?
<lilleman72^^> ja
<realubot> Du använder inte wifi?
<lilleman72^^> nej fan
 * lilleman72^^ VÄGRAR kör wireless
<lilleman72^^> servrar ska fan inte vara trådlösa
<lilleman72^^> brrr
<realubot> Nej. Jag vet. :)
<lilleman72^^> ryser i kroppen när jag hör trådlöst
<realubot> Men man vet ju aldrig. Jag hittar lite forum-trådar om ditt nätverkskort och wifi.
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Har du startat om servern några gånget? Jag har faktiskt varit med om att nätverket inte kommer igång i 11.04 vid start på några datorer.
<lilleman72^^> realubot kan man inte nolla ALLT som har med nätverket att göra & starta om från början?
<lilleman72^^> men vafan ska jag göra då?
<realubot> Det har krävts en omstart ellet två för att få igång det.
<lilleman72^^> har startat om ett antal ggr
<realubot> Ok.
<lilleman72^^> men vist jag kan göra det igen
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Har du testat utan den där nya hårddisken då?
<[Spooky]> realubot: !! :P
<lilleman72^^> realubot nej...då har jag inget OS
<lilleman72^^> :P
<realubot> Att plocka ut den igen för att se om det är den som på något konstigt sätt hamnar i konflikt med nätverket?
<lilleman72^^> har inget OS då
<realubot> [Spooky]: Hello Spooky!
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Ok.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Allt bra idag?
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Du har alltså installerat systemet på den nya hårddisken? Så det är ett ganska nyinstallerat system du använder?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jo då. Det är helt ok. Själv då?
<lilleman72^^> ja
<whomee> jahapp då har man fått in ubuntu på maskinen hemma istället då
<lilleman72^^> realubot så här e det
<haffe> Min micro verkar ha brutit samman :(
<[Spooky]> realubot: Bara bra här, väntar på kaffet! ;)
<lilleman72^^> Min gamla disk med ubuntu från min gamla server....(celeron)..den tar jag & stoppar i min nya server (amd)...som systemdisk...
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Vad får du om du kör: lspci -vvv
<realubot> [Spooky]: Det gör jag också. Kaffet är faktiskt klart här nu. :)
<haffe> Kör på det.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Kommer direkt då, häll upp en kopp åt mig.. ;)
<lilleman72^^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/691339/
<lilleman72^^> realubot'
<itmannen> Skål bröder och systrar
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Du kan ju inte bara stoppa in en hårddisk med ett installerat system från en dator i en ny dator?
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Du måste ju installera systemet med hårddisken i den nya datorn?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag har tyvärr bara gjort en kopp. :S
 * itmannen is back (gone 04:55:41)
<[Spooky]> Sitter och överväger om jag ska lägga 9600kr på en mac eller om jag ska lägga 9100kr på en ny pc och få dubbelt så bra prestanda än macen...
 * realubot höjer kaffekoppen mot itmannen i en skål.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Din buse! :P
<realubot> [Spooky]: Det är en svår fråga. Jag hade satsat på PC:n men det är ju jag det.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Hehe.
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Har du inte installerat Ubuntu på servern med hårddisken i den dator där du nu använder den?
<[Spooky]> realubot: Mm känns som det kommer att bli det, sen satsa på en Macbook Pro eller nått...
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Jag tror knappast det fungerar att installera Ubuntu på en hårddisk som sitter i en datorn och sedan bara plugga in hårddisken i en helt ny dator. Eller missuppfattade jag dig?
<realubot> *i en dator
<haffe> Jag tror inte att du får dubbelt så mycket prestanda.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Är den en stationär vi snacka om då?
<itmannen> realubot <<  Det brukar faktiskt funka. Ubuntu är nog ganska förlåtande
<realubot> [Spooky]: Som du fuderar på att köpa?
<lilleman72^^> realubot det funkade igår
<realubot> itmannen: Jaha. Jag trodde inte det var så enkelt. Jag trodde att installationen anpassades så mycket efter hårdvaran.
<lilleman72^^> men går det att "nolla" allt som har med nätverket att göra och starta om och installera den igen?
<itmannen> realubot <<  Jag har gjort det. men man ska kanske ha lite tur
<whomee> någon som kör folding clienten med gpu?
<lilleman72^^> sen kommer jag ju åt burken med ssh
<realubot> Det är ju väldigt bra om det går att installera Ubuntu på en hårddisk i en dator och sedan flytta hårddisken till en ny dator och använda samma system. Det trodde jag inte fungerade felfritt.
<[Spooky]> realubot: "Mac Mini" VS stationär PC, kollade på jobbet får grejjor för inköpspris så för 9100 fick jag dubbelt nästan trippelt bättre grejer än vad macen innehåller...
<realubot> Är det någon Ubuntu-freak som har möjlighet att kommentera det här?
<[Spooky]> realubot: ssd disk, I7:a 16gb ram osv...
<itmannen> realubot <<  Kommentera vaddå
<lilleman72^^> brb
<realubot> itmannen: Jag vill att någon som har jättebra koll på Ubuntu-installationen kommenterar det här med att installera Ubuntu påe n hårddisk i en dator och sedan flytta hårddisken till en ny dator och använda systemet på den nya datorn.
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Jag vet inte om det går att "nolla allt".
<realubot> som har med nätverket att göra...
<itmannen> realubot <<  Aha. Men det är ju bara att testa efter GSG principen
<lilleman72^^> realubot ok
<[Spooky]> realubot: Men ska pilla lite här nu, kommer in senare ikväll, nice att tjöta lite med dig.. ;)
<realubot> itmannen: Nja. Det handlar ju om vad som egentligen händer under installationen. Hur mycket är hårdvaruspecifikt och hur mycket går att uppdatera i efterhand utan problem.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Ha det gott så länge Spooky!
<itmannen> realubot <<  ja det är en annan femma
<realubot> Nice talking to yuo too.
<realubot> *you
<lilleman72^^> får väll installera om hela skiten igen
<lilleman72^^> fan me
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Jag vet tyvärr inte vad som är fel.
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Du kanske inte behöver installera om allting men jag tycker det låter tveksamt att installera systemet på en dator och sedan flytta hårddisken till en ny dator.
<lilleman72^^> Jag har inte kunskapen att felsöka
<lilleman72^^> därför bränner jag ner 11.04 på dvd & installerar om
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Jag menar, är informationen som du fick av lshw ens korrekt?
<haffe> Ibland är det enklaste lösningen, faktiskt.
<lilleman72^^> har inte en aning
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Det ska ju finnas stöd för wifi på ditt nätverkekort? Har servern verkligen det?
<lilleman72^^> nej
<lilleman72^^> verkligen inte
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Eller är det den andra datorns nätverskort som vi ser i resultatet av sudo lshw -c network ?
<lilleman72^^> men jag körde ju kommandot på servern...
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Vad får du om du kör: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<lilleman72^^> hur kan man då se andras?
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Vad får du om du kör: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "model"
<lilleman72^^> flagga?
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Testa: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "model name"
<lilleman72^^> cpu...jaja amd athlon xp 2400+
<lilleman72^^> kunde du frågat
<lilleman72^^> :P
<lilleman72^^> 2 gig ram
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Jag menar. Det kanske är så att den information som är lagrad i olika filer om ditt system är falsk eftersom installationen har skett på en helt annan dator. Vi kanske inte ens felsöker rätt nätverkskort?
<lilleman72^^> 160gig hdd
<lilleman72^^> okey
<itmannen> Nu ska jag åka till dataaffären och mordhota dom
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Är det den processorn som sitter i servern då?
<lilleman72^^> realubot min gamla server var en celeron
<realubot> athlon xp 2400+?
<lilleman72^^> ja det e rätt
<realubot> Ok.
<lilleman72^^> min gamla var en celeron 2.66
<realubot> Det är bra. Då stämmer ju informationen där i.a.f.
<lilleman72^^> den har uppdaterat kärnann
<realubot> Mm.
<lilleman72^^> tog 25 min med uppdateringen igårkväll
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Det förstår jag.
<lilleman72^^> :P
 * itmannen is away: Dags för uppdrag IRL
<realubot> Frågan är varför internet inte fungerar...
<lilleman72^^> mm
<lilleman72^^> men ssh funkar
<realubot> itmannen: Varför är datorbutiken dum mot dig?
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Jo, men det är ju över LAN.
<lilleman72^^> sant
<itmannen> realubot <<  Mitt nya grafikkort har inte kommit trots deras löfte :(
<realubot> Men visst. Nätverskortet är ju inte helt dött.
<lilleman72^^> realubot vänta lite ska prova en annan sak
<realubot> itmannen: Jaha. Var beställer du grafikkort? Jag menar, normalt tar det ju två dagar att få grejerna med posten?
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Mm.
<itmannen> realubot <<  Jag var dum nog att beställa lokalt
<realubot> itmannen: Ok, det brukar bli billigare på nätet. Jag kollar alltid vad produkten kostar i olika butiker på prisjakt.nu.
<phnom> Posten jobbar väl inte på helgerna ändå? Så du hade ju ändå inte fått det idag.
<realubot> phnom: itmannen beställde ju för 1 vecka sedan eller något.
<itmannen> phnom <<  Jag skulle få det igår
<lilleman72^^> hmm funkade inte
<phnom> realubot: Jaha, nä, det var ju lite lång tid. Beställer man av Dustin brukar man ju ha det dagen efter :P
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Har du testat att starta om routern?
<lilleman72^^> då har jag ingen tv eller telefon på 90 min
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Inte för att jag har en susning om det hjälper men men...
<itmannen> Men som sagt. Nu ska jag ta på mig Talibankläderna och åka iväg. He de folket
<lilleman72^^> alla andra datorer har nät
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Jaha. Då gör du nog bäst i att skippa det.
<lilleman72^^> mm
<realubot> phnom: Ja. Det är det jag menar.
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Ja du. Jag vet inte.
<lilleman72^^> realubot men om jag kör ifconfig -a | grep eth så blir det eth
 * itmannen is back (gone 00:05:03)
 * itmannen is away: Dags för uppdrag IRL
<realubot> lilleman72^^: SÃ¥ blir det eth?
<lilleman72^^> det verkar ha ngt med gateway
<lilleman72^^> aha..du kör terminal?
<lilleman72^^> eth blir rött
<realubot> lilleman72^^: inet addr:192.168.1.66  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<lilleman72^^> bcast e fel
<realubot> Du har ju 192.168.1.66 som ip.
<lilleman72^^> mm
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Vad ska Bcast vara då?
<lilleman72^^> jag tror den ska vara 254 på slutete
<lilleman72^^> har inget i nätverket som heter 255
<lilleman72^^> bcast e inte det gateway?
<lilleman72^^> brb 2 sec
<realubot> lilleman72^^: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broadcast_address
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Testa att ändra då: sudo ifconfig broadcast 192.168.1.254
<realubot> Om du nu tror att det är rätt?
<lilleman72^^> mm annars ryker installationen
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Jag kan tyvärr inte hjälpa dig. :(
<lilleman72^^> SIOCSIFADDR: Enheten finns inte
<lilleman72^^> broadcast: ERROR while getting interface flags: Enheten finns inte
<realubot> Du får fråga någon annan i kanalen annars... eller fråga i #ubuntu eller på forumet ubuntu-se.org.
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Ja, det är nog rätt som står där, tror jag.
<lilleman72^^> realubot hur kollar jag gw då?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Hallå Kurdis.
<Kurdistan> realubot: godmorgon.
<realubot> lilleman72^^: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-find-gateway-ip-address/
<realubot> lilleman72^^: SÃ¥ kanske?
<realubot> Kurdistan: God morgon. Hur står det till med dig idag?
<lilleman72^^> realubot
<lilleman72^^> jag tror jag DÖÖÖR
<lilleman72^^> Kernel IP routing table
<lilleman72^^> Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface
<lilleman72^^> 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth1
<Kurdistan> realubot: bortsett från att min vänstra axel/arm trakten gör ont så är det bra. föräldrarna var på besök igår och åkte vidare idag morse till besöka lillsyrran.
<lilleman72^^> har ffs ingen gateway
<realubot> Kurdistan: Aha. Vad har du gjort med axeln då?
<Kurdistan> realubot: bra fråga, jag tror jag sträckt den.
<Kurdistan> ytterligare en dist har gått över till rolling release
<lilleman72^^> hur lägger jag till Gateway?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Vilken?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ubuntu? :D
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Är du säker på att gw är fel då?
<lilleman72^^> ja det fanns ju ingen
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Det gör det ju?
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Du har ju en Bcast-adress när du kör ifconfig?
<lilleman72^^> men jag har inget i nätverket som heter 255 på slutet
<lilleman72^^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/691368/
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Vad får du om du kör: route -n
<lilleman72^^> Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface
<lilleman72^^> 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth1
<lilleman72^^> 0.0.0.0 192.168.1.254 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 eth1
<Kurdistan> realubot: den dagen ubuntu går över till rolling release och får bukt med allvarliga buggar den dagen går jag tillbaks till buntu.
<Kurdistan> enda buntu jag kan tänkas installera för tillfället är lubuntu
<lilleman72^^> Kurdistan skillnad?
<Kurdistan> lilleman72^^: menar du mellan ubuntu och lubuntu?
<lilleman72^^> mm
<Kurdistan> lilleman72^^: lubuntu är ubuntu baserad men kör istället för gnome2/3/unity med lxde/openbox
<Kurdistan> vilket gör att lubuntu båda är mycket snabbare och mer lättviktad
<lilleman72^^> det sa mig inte mkt
<lilleman72^^> :D
<Kurdistan> det känns som köra en volvo med ferrari motor
<lilleman72^^> lol
<Kurdistan> lilleman72^^: kort och gott den är inte lika systemkrävande.
<lilleman72^^> ok
<Kurdistan> vilket gör den perfekt för klena burkar och perfekt för netbook/laptop etc.
<lilleman72^^> ok
<lilleman72^^> realubot nu åker gamla installtionen ut
<Kurdistan> lilleman72^^: :) kör du lubuntu kommer du förstå skillnaden, men vänta tills lubuntu 11.10 kommer ut i oktober.
<Kurdistan> din burk :) kommer nog flyga
<lilleman72^^> athlon Xp 2400+ med 2gig ram???
<lilleman72^^> nee den kommer inte att flyga..bara om jag kastar den
<lilleman72^^> ^^
<Kurdistan> lilleman72^^: :) då kommer den bli snabbare än snabbast.
<lilleman72^^> jaja det återstår att sen
<lilleman72^^> :D
<Kurdistan> lilleman72^^: :) man måste testa för förstå skillnaden.
<lilleman72^^> jo
<Kurdistan> lilleman72^^: kör du med ubuntu 11.04 med unity?
<lilleman72^^> men jag pallar inte att installera om hela tiden
<lilleman72^^> jag vill ha en maskin som rullar 24/7
<Kurdistan> lilleman72^^: :) därför kör jag rolling release.
<Kurdistan> lilleman72^^: du kan ju installera lubuntu metapaket i din nuvarande ubuntu installation.
<Kurdistan> sedan är det bara logga ut och välja lubuntu.
<lilleman72^^> huh?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Använder Lubuntu Openbox?
<Kurdistan> realubot: yes openbox/lxde
<realubot> Kurdistan: I.s.f. föredrar jag nog Mint LXDE.
<Kurdistan> realubot: äsch mint lxde suger dolme.
<amelia> godmorgon!
<realubot> Det ser bättre ut än Lubuntu, tycker jag. Mint LXDE kör också LXDE+Openbox.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Varför då?
<realubot> amelia: Right in time. Hjälp lilleman72^^ .
<realubot> är du snäll...
<Kurdistan> realubot: för att lubuntu är mer lättviktad. även om mint lxde ser bättre ut.
<Kurdistan> amelia: godmorgon.
<amelia> realubot: varför gör du inte det själv?
<realubot> amelia: Jag klarar det inte.
<realubot> amelia: Det är nätverkskrångel.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ok ok.
<amelia> realubot: jaha, för mig ser det mest ut som ett flameware..
<amelia> -e
<Kurdistan> lilleman72^^: du kan installera lubuntu mini något från synaptic/programcentral.
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Du kanske ska satsa på 10.04.3 istället för 11.04 på servern?
<Kurdistan> 10.04.3 är bra grejer.
<realubot> amelia: Nu ja.
<realubot> amelia: Innan så snackade vi bcast och gateway e.t.c.
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Om du ändå ska ominstallera systemet på servern så är det kanske bättre att satsa på 10.04.3?
<Kurdistan> realubot: håller med realubot.
<realubot> amelia: En fråga. Finns det några "risker" med att installera Ubuntu på en hårddisk som sitter i en dator och sedan efter installationen flytta hårddisken till en helt ny dator med annan hårdvara och använda det installerade systemet där?
<lilleman72^^> realubot jag hade 10.10 innan
<lilleman72^^> sen gillar jag utseéndet med natty
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Nej. lsb_release -a sa 11.04.
<realubot> lilleman72^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/691332/
<realubot> rad 44.
<Kurdistan> realubot: det finns inga risker.
<lilleman72^^> ja jag har 11.04
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Utseendet? Det är ju en server?
<lilleman72^^> men jag upgraderade från 10.04
<amelia> realubot: jag använder ju inte ubuntu så ofta, men som det ser ut nuförtiden så är det nog rätt lugnt.
<Kurdistan> jag var tvungen flytta min hårddisk efter moderkortet på min laptop knasa till en bekants.
<lilleman72^^> realubot jag har desktop
<realubot> amelia: Jag trodde inte att det var så enkelt. Jag trodde att installationen var mer hårdvaruspecifik men klart Ubuntu uppgraderar kanske kärnan då när man flyttar hårddisken? Jag menar installationen i Ubuntu gör väl mer än bara lägga över innehållet på CD+nedladdningar på hårddisken?
<realubot> Jag trodde Ubuntu-installationen gjorde massa hårdvaruspecifika konfigurationer under installationsprocessen?
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Varför har du desktop på servern om du ansluter till den över ssh?
<lilleman72^^> för jag sitter på www med den samtidigt
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Ok, ok. Jag är bara nyfiken.
<amelia> realubot: installationen är inte särskillt hårdvaruspecifik idag.
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Om inte amelia eller någon annan hjälper dig med nätverksstrulet så rekommenderar jag att du gör en ominstallation med 11.04 (för att få Unity då).
<amelia> realubot: om lilleman72^^ vill ha hjälp med sitt nätverksstrul så får han engagera sig lite i det själv. :)
<realubot> amelia: Ok, så vad händer under installationsprocessen? Filer kopieras från CD:n till hårddisken, paket laddar ner från internet och installeras, ett användarkonto skapas? That's it typ eller vad då?
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) läser du dem man skriver?
<Kurdistan> min moderkort paja
<Kurdistan> var tvungen flytta mina filer på hårddisken till min externa hårddisk
<Kurdistan> enda sättet var genom en väns laptop med helt andra hårdvara
<lilleman72^^> amelia jag har försökt sen 9 imorse med att få fart på mitt nät...
<lilleman72^^> men jag installerar om ist
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag vet att det går att flytta hdd:n ja. Det är det flera andra som har gjort i kanalen, bl.a itmannen. Jag undrar mer om ni har haft tur eller om det är så att det verkligen är så enkelt att man kan installera Ubuntu på vilken dator som helst och sedan bara flytta hårddisken till en annan.
<Kurdistan> realubot: vännen som flytta är själv känd inom ubuntu kretsar.
<Kurdistan> framför allt på ubuntuforums
<Kurdistan> han stötte inte på några problem
<amelia> lilleman72^^: ok. annars kanske jag kan hjälpa dig... men då behöver jag veta lite mer än att det inte fungerar.
<Kurdistan> då körde jag ubuntu på den tiden
<lilleman72^^> amelia tack men jag har redan blåst disken
<realubot> Nej, det är säkert lugnt då. Jag trodde att installationen var mer hårdvaruspecifik.
<amelia> realubot: har du väldigt udda hårdvara i den andra burken kan det bli problem.
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Felet kanske finns där efter ominstallation också. Vi får se.
<amelia> realubot: ett tips är väl att kolla så att modulen för ditt nätverkskort finns.
<lilleman72^^> realubot mm
<lilleman72^^> amelia jag hade en celeron innan & tog den disken & stoppade den i en amd
<realubot> amelia: Han anslöt med ssh till burken så då borde modulen finnas? :S
<realubot> amelia: et1 var rött när han körde ifconfig -a
<realubot> *eth1
<amelia> realubot: rött?
<realubot> dmesg sa inget om något fel. sudo ifconfig -v eth1 down; sudo ifconfig -v eth1 up gav ingen output alls.
<lilleman72^^> amelia ja....eth var rött
<realubot> amelia: Ja. I Terminalen så var allt som hade med eth1 rött.
<lilleman72^^> realubot nej
<lilleman72^^> stop
<realubot> Nehe.
<amelia> ok, antar att det där är något ubuntuspecifikt..
<lilleman72^^> ordet Eth var rött
<lilleman72^^> men resten var vitt som det ska vara i terminalen
<realubot> amelia: Det är väl som när man kör ls -l att olika filer och kataloger får olika färger. bashrc
<lilleman72^^> 1:an i eth1 var vitt
<realubot> Körde du med grep?
<amelia> lilleman72^^: varför hade du nätet på eth1 och inte eth0?
<amelia> lilleman72^^: hade du ett annat nät på eth0?
<realubot> grep "färgar" rött där det träffar som standard i Terminalen i Ubuntu.
<lilleman72^^> dont ask me
<amelia> lilleman72^^: har du två nätverkskort i maskinen?
<lilleman72^^> nej
<amelia> strange..
<lilleman72^^> men hade 2 i andra maskinen
<realubot> Ja.
<lilleman72^^> 3 tom
<amelia> aha
<realubot> Det förklarar nog saken ja.
<lilleman72^^> lol
<lilleman72^^> ingen frågade :s
<realubot> Det blir ju massa knas när man flyttar en disk från en dator till en annan.
<realubot> amelia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/691332/
<realubot> amelia: Det är från hans dator.
<realubot> amelia: sudo lshw -c network; ifconfig -a; lsb_release -a
<lilleman72^^> ja men det sjuka e att servern hade ju uppkoppling igårkväll
<lilleman72^^> brb
<realubot> Men det kanske inte är någon idé att lägga tid på det innan vi vet om ominstallationen gör susen eller inte.
<realubot> Jag misstänker att det är något knas p.g.a. flytten av hårddisken.
<realubot> Han installerar Ubuntu med hårddisken i en dator, flyttar sedan disken till en helt annan dator och uppdaterar systemet.
<amelia> aha, udev döpte om eth0 till eth1
<amelia> men allt ser rätt ut.
<realubot> Plus att han har uppgraderat från 10.10 (10.04?) till 11.04 innan.
<realubot> Jag vet inte.
<realubot> amelia: Ändå fungerar ju inte internet på hans dator, säger han. Plus att ifconfig -a visa rött eth i eth1 ? :S
<realubot> Är det någon som vet hur man ändrar inställningar för arbetsytorna i compizconfig-settings-manager? Jag orkar inte vela runt bland alt. där mer nu.
<whomee> någon som kör awn och vet hur tusan jag byter så att den kör på skärm numero 2 istället för 1? :)
<realubot> Var ställer jag in rader och kolumner för arbetsytorna (workspaces) i compizconfig-settings-manager?
<realubot> whomee: larsemil har awn.
<whomee> larsemil: har du nått bra svar där? :)
<amelia> realubot: tja, jag är inte synsk så jag vet inte.
<realubot> whomee: avant-window-navigator --screen=1
<realubot> whomee: Kanske?
<amelia> realubot: något lär ju vara fel, men av den outputen som finns så verkar det inte vara något där iaf.
<realubot> amelia: Nej. Jag vet inte varför hans internet inte fungerar.
<whomee> realubot: tackar tack
<whomee> samt, min keyboard layout ändras hela tiden tillbaka till amerikat, även om jag tar bort den layouten :(
<realubot> whomee: Och du har gjort så här? http://www.wikihow.com/Change-Keyboard-Layout-in-Ubuntu
<realubot> whomee: Har du tagit Apply System-Wide?
<whomee> yes, ska prova ännu en gång att logga av och på så ska vi se
<whomee> brb
<realubot> Hur ändrar man inställningar för workplaces i ccsm? :|
<arand> I general settings, typ.
<realubot> amelia: Tack!
<realubot> amelia: Nej.
<realubot> arand: Tack!
<realubot> Det var ju enkelt. För enkelt.
<arand> Latmask :)
<realubot> Jag har ju letat och letat efter det alternativet. Jag har gått igenom allt utom just det alternativet.
<realubot> application switcher, desktop wall, bla bla...
<realubot> Och så har dom gömt det under det intetsägande alternativet general options.
<arand> Jag tänkte mer på din slarviga tab-komplettering :þ
<realubot> arand: Jaha.
<realubot> arand: Jag har klagat förut på att tab completition inte klarar av att läsa användarens tanker. Det är en bugg.
<realubot> *tankar
<realubot> Om jag trycker a och tänker på arand så ska inte ett annat nick dyka upp.
<Linda^> !
<lilleman72^^> amelia
<lilleman72^^> då var det dags igen
<amelia> lilleman72^^: ja?
<amelia> lilleman72^^: funkar det inte efter ominstallationen?
<lilleman72^^> nope
<lilleman72^^> men nu heter den eth0
<amelia> lilleman72^^: installerade du allt från skiva eller med netinstall?
<lilleman72^^> skiva
<amelia> lilleman72^^: har du ethtool installerat?
<amelia> lilleman72^^: kör isåfall ethtool eth0
<lilleman72^^> tror itne det
<lilleman72^^> nej det har jag inte
<amelia> ah synd.
<lilleman72^^> mm
<amelia> ok. men släng upp en output av ifconfig eth0; route -n; cat /etc/resolv.conf på pastebin så börjar vi där.
<lilleman72^^> kommer inte åt via ssh
<lilleman72^^> finns den på skivan?
<amelia> lilleman72^^: kanske..
<lilleman72^^> hur gör jag då?
<amelia> men vi skiter i ethtool, det finns andra sätt att ta sig framåt. :)
<lilleman72^^> ok
<amelia> lilleman72^^: vad säger ifconfig eth0 | grep inet
<amelia> lilleman72^^: sätter du ip manuellt eller kör du med dhcp?
<lilleman72^^> inet addr:192.168.0.2 Bcast:192.168.255.255 mask:255.255.0.0
<lilleman72^^> dhcp
<lilleman72^^> men routern sätter alltid samma ip
<amelia> lilleman72^^: nu har du ju ett helt annat nät än innan..
<lilleman72^^> lr modemet ska hag säga
<lilleman72^^> i modemet står det 192.168.1.66
<amelia> lilleman72^^: innan hade du 192.168.1.66 och nu har du 192.168.0.2
<lilleman72^^> m
<amelia> lilleman72^^: prova starta om nätverket. /etc/init.d/network restart (eller kanske networking, minns inte vilket det är i debian/ubuntu på rak arm)
<lilleman72^^> fail
<amelia> ok, något felmeddelande?
<lilleman72^^> lol sudo
<lilleman72^^> nu e det OK
<lilleman72^^> op kommandot
<lilleman72^^> på*
<amelia> ok, kolla ifconfig eth0 igen. är det samma info som innan eller rätt nu?
<lilleman72^^> samma
<amelia> lilleman72^^: ok. öppna /etc/network/interfaces med valfri editor. är eth0 konfad för dhcpd eller static?
<lilleman72^^> vänta lite
<lilleman72^^> amelia jag sitter i desktop
<lilleman72^^> där har jag network Connetions där jag kan ändra ip
<amelia> det funkar väl också antar jag.
<lilleman72^^> hoppas det
<amelia> på vilket sätt du vill göra det, se till så eth0 verkligen är konfigurerat för dhcp
<lilleman72^^> brb
<lilleman72^^> amelia
<lilleman72^^> har en lite 3Ã¥ring...:)
<lilleman72^^> ska prova ett par saker till
<amelia> lilleman72^^: ok. men bli inte arg nu... sitter sladden i som den ska? lyser det på nätverkskortet?
<realubot> lilleman72^^: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<realubot> i Terminalen för att öppna filen /etc/network/interfaces med texteditorn Gedit med sudo-rättigheter.
 * Kurdistan vi syns tux-vänner.
<Kurdistan> kurden ska göra annat.
<realubot> lilleman72^^: Därefter får amelia fortsätta hjälpa dig.
<realubot> Hur bränner man en .bin fil i Ubuntu?
<barzam> realubot: bin+cue?
<realubot> barzam: Japp.
<barzam> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=209547
<realubot> barzam: Jag vill inte installera det brännarprogrammet. Det har så många beroenden.
<barzam> ok
<realubot> K3b drar väl ner massa kde-grejer?
<barzam> jo, men det gör ju ingen skada att ha saker installerade
<barzam> det kommer inte att laddas förrän du startar programmet
<Philip5> heja kde!
<lilleman72^^> realubot jag installerade om skiten igen & nu verkar det funka
<lilleman72^^> ska uppdatera nu så ska vi se om det fortfarande funkar
<realubot> barzam: Jag tycker det borde gå att bränna en .bin-fil utan att installera just K3b?
<realubot> Vad är det för speciellt med .bin som gör att Ubuntu inte klarar det?
<whomee> realubot: cdrdao kanske är nått?
<barzam> jag tycker k3b är det bästa brännarprogramme
<barzam> men det finns massor av andra
<LarsAgerstrand> Hejsan! Jag försökte köra igång suPHP för att underlätta att sätta permissions på min joomla siter men det gick sådär, eller ja väldigt såligt, så nu fungerar inget alls, någon som är haj på detta?
<[swe]jeppe> goddag
<Barre> i python så kan jag ju loopa en sequence baklänges med funktionen reversed, men hur loopar jag en dictionary baklänges?
<haffe> Har dictionaries ens en ordning?
<Barre> ja
<haffe> Du borde kunna använda enumerate och reverse
<haffe> Eller sorted
<Barre> sorted skulle jag kunna använda (vilket vore bättre än att köra den baklänges), men den sorterar på nyckel, och inte på värdet.. har du något patentsvar på hur jag får den att sortera på värdet istället? =)
<Barre> ähhh...
<haffe> for i,j in dict( ) print sorted(j)
<haffe> Med smärre modifieringar av syntaxen tror jag nog.
<Barre> skitsamma... jag orkar inte nu ialla fall... jag hårdkodar min dictionary att vara i rätt ordning istället :P
<haffe> :)
<itmannen> Äntligen hemma i mina kära datorsystem igen. Det ta på krafterna att vara övningsledare IRL
<Vahl> Ska prova Wubi tror jag
<itmannen> Säger bara en sak. Jisses vad det är gott med Arabísk mat. Problemet är att jag blir för mätt :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) sluta klaga. njut av maten.
<itmannen> Inte illa att bli serverad en festmåltid framför datorn. De ni :)
<Kurdistan> själv ska jag laga; ris (igen)+kebab+sallad. till det bröd.
<itmannen> Mmm. Ocra med lamm
<Barre> ibland måste jag verkligen gå ifrån datorn och göra något annat... blir liksom lite blind i det man gör, och när man kommer tbx så ser man hur ful koden man skivit är och ersätter 28 rader med 5 =.0
<itmannen> Barre<<  Det är lätt att bli hemmablind
<Barre> mm
<haffe> itmannen: Vad är det för arabisk mat du har ätit?
<itmannen> Nu ska jag snart installera en-bits åt min lilla hustru. Så hon slutar tjata :)
<itmannen> haffe<<  Fråga mig inte vad allt heter. För det vet jag inte. Ibland så törs jag inte ens fråga :D
<itmannen> Menar en 64-bits åt min hustru
<Kurdistan> Barre: vad är det för kod?
<itmannen> haffe<<  Det enda jag vet är min hustru är en Gudagåva till att laga mat
<haffe> Ok.
 * itmannen is away: Dags för installationsuppdrag i bostaden
 * kodein is here: ruskigt intresserad av away-meddelanden
<haffe> Alltid den mäniskovänliga sarkasmen.
<phnom> kodein: Jaja, vi ska väl vara glada över att han inte annonserar alla toabesök och inte byter nick hela tiden.
 * itmannen is back (gone 00:05:35)
 * itmannen is away: Dags för en kopp kaffe
<kodein> phnom: tycker du?
<phnom> Iofs verkar det ju som att han är påväg ditåt.
<kodein> haffe: sarkasm?
<kodein> "nu förstår jag inte vad du menar"
<haffe> kodein: Vad tror du om lite regexpar i IRSSI+
<kodein> haffe: tja, det låter ju som nåt
<kodein> haffe: bättre hade ju iofs varit om folk kunnat låta bli sånt därnt
<phnom> s/.*away.*// ?
<phnom> :P
<haffe> phnom: Fast du vill väl ta bort hela raden som det förekommer på.
<haffe> Inte bara den strängen.
<Kurdistan> intressant: http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/windows-8-distribution-takes-a-page-from-linux/9540
<phnom> haffe: Därav .* ?
<kodein> phnom: ^\sis
 * itmannen is back (gone 00:04:35)
<kodein> itmannen: kan du stänga av det dära?
<itmannen> kodein<<  Stänga av vad då ?
<kodein> 16:33  * itmannen is back (gone 00:04:35)
<kodein> 16:29  * itmannen is back (gone 00:05:35)
<kodein> 16:29  * itmannen is away: Dags för en kopp kaffe
<kodein> 16:23  * itmannen is away: Dags för installationsuppdrag i bostaden
<kodein> det
<haffe> Eller iallafall begränsa det till kanaler där det är accepterat.
 * Kurdistan kodein stör sig på onödiga saker. 
<itmannen> kodein<<  Detta med is back sker med automatik utan min medverkan
 * phnom tycker att Kurdistan använder /me på konstiga sätt.
<phnom> :P
<phnom> itmannen: Det försvinner om du stänger av utannonseringen av away.
<kodein> itmannen: det är en så kallad inställningsfråga. leta reda på den
<Kurdistan> phnom: precis börjat lära mig använda /me. så sluta vara på mig. :P
<phnom> Kurdistan: :D
<Kurdistan> KDE äger.
<Kurdistan> fasiken philip är inte här.
<Kurdistan> :)
<itmannen> kodein<<  Dom funktioner som finns i IRC får man utan ditt samtycke nyttja. Oaktat var man är
<haffe> Nu tycker jag att vi kör en omröstning i kanalen.
<haffe> Hur många accepterar att det används awaymeddelanden?
<itmannen> +1
 * Kurdistan säger det finns viktigare saker i livet. :)
<kodein> haffe: jag accepterar att man använder away, men inte att de broadcastas
 * kodein sätter idiotmannen på ignore istället
<Kurdistan> phnom: :P där fick jag till det?
<Kurdistan> kodein: brushan chilla. :)
 * kodein sätter även Kurdistan på ignore
<itmannen> kodein<<  Vilken tut att det inte gällde mitt nick :D
<Kurdistan> :) hur lägger man medlemmar på ignore listan? :)
<phnom> Kurdistan: /ignore add <nick> (i weechat iaf)
<phnom> Säkert nåt liknande i irssi eller vad du nu använder
<Vahl> Kurdistan Genom att trycka på krysset högst upp till höger
<spacebug-> away är väl överhuvudtaget ganska onödigt
<Kurdistan> phnom: du var mig tusan en riktig irc nörd. :)
<itmannen> Och hur går det med omröstnigen ? Kom bara ihåga att det är 101 st som ska svara
<phnom> haffe: -1 , och kodein är uppenbarligen emot det
<phnom> så vi vann :P
<Kurdistan> Vahl: :) du menar stänga kanalen. lustigkurre.
<haffe> Baha.
<phnom> Vahl: Krysset är längst upp till vänster. :P
<itmannen> Nu har 3 av 101 röstberättigande röstat. Det blir nog sent annat rösterna är räknade
<phnom> Eller ja, jag har inte ens ett kryss
<haffe> Jag borde inte ha gjort det där. Det här känns som jag har öppnat ett getingbo jag inte ville öppna.
<phnom> haffe: Haha
<phnom> itmannen: Jag är inte säker på vad kanalen har för officiell policy med awaymeddelanden, men det är något man kan bli kickad/bannad för att använda om du har otur :P
<itmannen> Är det någon som som policyn för denna kanal ? Kanappas trolgt. Det finns det nämligen inget skrivet om detta egentillverkade förbud
<Kurdistan> :) nu hittade jag den. fönster ->ignoreringslista.
<phnom> !away
<ubot2`> Factoid 'away' not found
<Kurdistan> away
<haffe> !away Vi gillar inte awaymeddelanden
<Kurdistan> :( fungerar inte. jag är inte cool som er.
<ubot2`> haffe: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ta inte kanalen på blodigt allvar.
<itmannen> phnom<<  För att bli bannad så ska man ha brutit mot gällande regelverk
<phnom> itmannen: Ja? Läs vad jag skrev igen?
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Menar du att denna kanal inte är seriös
<Kurdistan> itmannen: nja inte riktigt vad jag menade. ta inte alla medlemmars kommentar som gudsbudord.
<itmannen> phnom<<  Jodå jag har läst. vad menar. Men vad menar du inte stämmer med det jag skrev ?
<phnom> Nä, ta det som en snäll request, ungefär som "Snälla, bajsa inte i vårt korridorskök, även om du äger ett hyr ett par kvadratmeter av det."
<Kurdistan> nu får jag se hur mycket jag kommer missa medan jag gör annat. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Nä det jag jag absolut inte.
<phnom> s/äger ett//
<itmannen> phnom<<  Var det bästa liknelsen du kom på ?
<phnom> itmannen: Nä, jag förstod inte varför du highlightar mig för att säga något till mig som jag precis sa.
<itmannen> phnom<<  Det var en fråga om liknelser
<kodein> phnom: det var faktiskt inte ett problem i någon av de korridorer jag bott i. jag kanske ska skatta mig lycklig
<phnom> itmannen: Och föregående var (ganska självklart) svar på "itmannen | phnom<<  Jodå jag har läst. vad menar. Men vad menar du inte stämmer med det jag skrev ?"
<itmannen> phnom<<  Kan eller vill di inte svara på vad som inte stämmer mao
<phnom> kodein: Nä, det var inte ett problem i "min" korridor heller, vi hade bara spanjorer som eldade möbler och en kille som rökte på och knivhögg dörrar
<phnom> itmannen: Det var ingenting som inte stämde, det var syftet med upprepningen jag inte förstod.
<haffe> En f.d. bekant till mig hade problem med att han hade blivit knivhotad av en korridorsgranne.
<haffe> Det var en stor skandal.
<itmannen> phnom<<  Ok
<kodein> phnom: ah, det var mest att folk kastade ut möblemang och tv-apparat i en av mina
<kodein> haffe: mjo, det var ju en ganska labil doktorand, väl?
<phnom> Spanjorerna i fråga kastade ut möblerna från balkongen eftersom de brann, så alla fönster på bottenplan sprack av värmen.
<phnom> Eller ja, alla fönster i närheten iaf.
<kodein> jag har funnit att det brukar gå att komma överens med enskilda spanjorer, men spanjorer i grupp är värre än gräshoppssvärmar
<phnom> Blanda dem med lite alkohol också så händer magiska saker.
<kodein> jajisses
<haffe> Det här kan bli grund för många intressanta undersökning.
<haffe> undersökningar.
<phnom> Vi kan grafa sannolikheten över att ett berusat gäng spanjorer tänder eld på möblemanget, promille på ena axeln och mängden spanjorer på andra. X spaniards, Y cups. ;)
<haffe> Vad är P(X|Y)
<haffe> Där X är 'spanjorer sätter eld på möbler' och Y är 'promille'.
<phnom> Haha
 * itmannen is away: Dags att boota om till ett annat OS. Åter snart
<haffe> Hahahahaha.
<phnom> Fanns det en inställning i Xchat som formaterade diskarna lite random så skulle han säkert använda den också... :>
<seno> brandvägg till ubuntu, antivirusskydd, trojaner???
<phnom> Varför vill du ha trojaner?
<seno> vad finns det för alternativ, kanske någon som vet
<seno> phnom: skydd mot trojaner :)
<phnom> ClamAV är antivirus iaf
<phnom> Brandväggen kan du ju använda den inbyggda, iptables
<seno> vet att man sbrukar säga att det inte behövs antivirus och dylikt för linux men har lite svårt för att tro det
<itmannen> seno <<  Vad ska du med ett antivirusprogram i Ubuntu till ?
<phnom> Angående trojaner så kanske du ska sluta öppna suspekta mail/hemsidor ;)
<phnom> itmannen: Vara snäll mot windowsanvändare så han inte sprider vidare virus?
<seno> phnom: jo, har koll på det, men man är ju inte den enda som använder datorn :)
<phnom> ClamAV ska tydligen kunna ta maskar och hästar också.
<itmannen> Philip5 <<  Finns väl ingen större orsak att vara snäll med windows :)
<seno> phnom: ingen grund för att kalla folk windowsanvändare!
<seno> ;)
<itmannen> phnom <<  Var till dig
<phnom> seno: Grunden för att kalla folk windowsanvändare är väl att de använder windows? :P
<seno> men jag använder Ubuntu...
<phnom> Ja, men du interagerar väl med windowsanvändare? ;)
<phnom> Och även om inte virusen funkar på Linux så kan man sprida dem.
<seno> jo, den här datorn är till en windowsanvändare som är orolig för hur det nu ska gå när han använder sin internetbank mm
<itmannen> phnom <<  Det har du rätt i. Men vem bryr sig om windows. Dom får skylla sig själva
<phnom> seno: Här har du för brandväggen: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<phnom> Vet inte hur bra/snäll den är, använder den inte aktivt.
<phnom> Oj, den var rätt gammal...
<itmannen> Har man en router så finns det en inbyggd brandvägg i den. Finns ingen orsak att ha kaka på kaka
<Philip5> itmannen: pfff, ja precis... blanda in mig så där bara... :O
<phnom> Nä, det finns det inte.
<itmannen> Philip5 <<  Ursäkta. Jag var för snabb med enter
<Philip5> itmannen: okejrå ;)
<itmannen> phnom <<  Om du skrev till mig så bör du nog kolla lite
<seno> men har hittat i Programcentralen Brandväggsprogram, uppenbarligen finns det de som tycker det behövs även för ubuntu
<itmannen> seno <<  Desto populärare Ubuntu blir. Dsta mer intressant för virusmakare
<phnom> itmannen: Kolla vadå?
<itmannen> phnom <<  Detta med brandväggar i en router
<phnom> seno: Brandvägg är väl alltid relevant, men som itmannen sa så finns det ingen större anledning att ha brandvägg i datorn också om du redan har det i routern.
<Philip5> itmannen: nu fick du svar ;)
<itmannen> En lite märklig grej i Ubuntu 11.10. Om man installerar via Programcentralen så måste man se till att markera"Lägg till i Programstartaren"
<itmannen> Philip5 <<  Ok. Inte för jag vet vilket svar du menar. Men det blir nog bra med det :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: kde är bra grejer. fixade till med olika skrivbord med olika uppgifter.
<Kurdistan> det ser mäktigt ut nu.
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Svär inte i Guds hus :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) gud är en illusion av mig.
<Philip5> itmannen: på din fråga på forumet
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Ok. Så du bor här ? Mysigt värre
<Philip5> Kurdistan: bara de bästa grejerna vetu ;)
<itmannen> Philip5 <<  Aha. tack
<Kurdistan> itmannen: jepp jag bor i varje människans hopp, finns i deras samvete och hjärtan.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) ja man börjar bli mer och mer förtjust i kde.
<phnom> Pfft, Gnome + i3 <3
<Kurdistan> Philip5: det där med aktiviteter får du ta förklara. har inte riktigt förstått hur man använder den.
<Kurdistan> när jag försöker blir skrivbordet svart.
<frusen> phnom, kör du med någon system tray under i3?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: kör på engelska och vet inte riktigt vad det är översättning av
<Kurdistan> Philip5: activity.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: aha, activities... :)  inget jag brukar köra med faktiskt
<Kurdistan> frusen: :) hur går din installation?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) bingo.
<phnom> frusen: Jag bytte bara ut metacity och hackade ihop en applet till gnome-panel för workspacen, så jag kör gnome-panel
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Vad är det för sidovinster ?
<phnom> frusen: Annars så har i3bar fått stöd för notification icons i -next
<Kurdistan> itmannen: menar du med activities?
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Nä du ropade bingo
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) han svarade rätt.
<Kurdistan> men jag tror itmannen :) vill vara lustig.
<frusen> Kurdistan, hade in det i min eeepc i går men det var inte min grej :( dock ingen dålig dist
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Jo men när någon ropar bingo så får den som sitter närmast  t.ex ett paket kaffe
<frusen> phnom, ah okej, ska kika på i3bar
<Kurdistan> frusen: :) man kan inte behaga alla. du bör testa fuduntu om du kör eeepc.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :). får ta spela bingo någon dag..
<phnom> fear + uncertainity + doubt + ubuntu = fuduntu? :P
<Kurdistan> phnom: haha. där var du snabb.
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Du blir garanterat yngst på plan
<frusen> Kurdistan, slängde in arch nu i dag och håller på att mixtra med i3 men ska ta en titt på fubuntu
<Kurdistan> itmannen: jag har spelat bingo med vännerna hemifrån en gång. det var rätt så skoj, det var mest äldre damer.
<phnom> frusen: Drog du ner den från giten? next-branchen har lite extra godis och är rätt stabil. (aka, den har inte kraschat för mig alls)
<Kurdistan> frusen: :) gör så. fuduntu har precis blivit rolling release.
<frusen> phnom, nepp, kör 4.0.2
<frusen> Kurdistan, gott :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  För egen del har jag aldrig spelat bingo. Men om jag skulle göre det så blev det bilbingo. Då kan jag ha min laptop med
<Kurdistan> itmannen: okej. själv har jag sålt många bingolotter som barn när man lira fotboll.
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Jo det kan jag tänka mig. Ett bra tillskott till klubbkassan
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) jag hade mina stamkunden så man fick sålt dem snabbt.
<itmannen> Men nu börjar nyheterna på TV. Vi ses
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ha det skoj framför tv.
<itmannen> Tackar
<Kurdistan> läs istället :) nättidningar som är mer värdefullt än svenska nyheter
<itmannen> Det ena behöver inte förta det andra
<Kurdistan> itmannen: sant
<itmannen> Gone
<itmannen> Hoppas jag fick skriva Gone
<frusen> har någon en aning om hur man bestämmer positionen på stalonetray?
<Kurdistan> frusen: fråga rocky. :)
<phnom> frusen: Om du drar ner -next så ska i3bar ha stöd för system tray
<phnom> Och om du inte vill så finns det en patch i AUR så man kan lägga stalonetray överlappanpe på i3bar.
<phnom> http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=48754
<frusen> phnom, tack för tipsen, ska kolla närmare på det :)
<Kurdistan> phnom: :) du kan arch tror att du lämnat :) disten.
<phnom> Nä, körde Arch för inte så länge sen :P
<phnom> frusen: Fast just nu kan jag inte bygga -next =/
<Philip5> Kurdistan: http://temporaryland.wordpress.com/2009/07/23/my-kde-4-x-desktop-activities-tutorial/
<Philip5> Kurdistan: kanske nått för dig?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: ska ta en titt.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: jag försökte en gång, men det fungerade inte.
<Kurdistan> kunde inte ens högerklicka på skrivbordet
<Kurdistan> kanske kde 4.6.5 bugg
<Philip5> Kurdistan: du kan kolla på den här videon också: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEFfpk0rLLQ
<Kurdistan> testade igen svart skärm.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: eller så är det för att du inte kör kubuntu ;P
<Kurdistan> haha
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) kan mycket möjligt vara det.
<Kurdistan> brb
<Philip5> itmannen: sitter du också och längtar efter en fullsensorkamera som jag?
<Philip5> itmannen: btw, använder du digikam något?
<itmannen> Philip5 <<  Till att börja med vill jag ha en nyare och bättre kamera
<Philip5> itmannen: en fullsensor då elelr?
<itmannen> Philip5 <<  Ooops. Det har jag helt glömt bort efter min nyinstallationer
<Philip5> bland det bästa program som finns för linux som är open source
<itmannen> Philip5 <<  Du skriver till en gammal man. Vet inte vad det menas med fullsensor riktigt
<itmannen> Philip5 <<  Ja Digicam var trevligt. Måste komma ihåg att köra in det
<Philip5> itmannen: storleken på själva fotosensorn i kameran
<Philip5> itmannen: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/f0/Sensor_sizes_overlaid_inside.svg/550px-Sensor_sizes_overlaid_inside.svg.png
<Philip5> du har en aps-c sensor i din kamera som du ser storleken på i jämförelse på den där bilden
<itmannen> Philip5 <<  Är det detta som gäller i dagens läge ?
<Philip5> alltså mycket mindre yta att fånga in bilden på sensorn är du får med en canon 5d eller bättre
<Philip5> itmannen: gäller och gäller. det är vad proffsen använder. aps-c är vad som är i systemkameror för konsumenter och glada amatörer
<itmannen> Philip5 <<  Men det är nog för dyra grejor för mig
<Philip5> billigaste fullsensorkameran kostar strax under 20000 kr för bara kamerahuset
<Philip5> :)
<itmannen> Philip5 <<  Är du inte frisk på en fläck pojk :D Och det tror du jag skulle köpa
<Philip5> men det finns det som heter fullformat som inte ska blandas ihop med fullsensor
<Philip5> och mellanformatkameror som t ex hasselblad som har större sensor än canon 1d eller 5d
<Philip5> hasselblad kostar nog runt 100 000 kr :)
<Philip5> beror på modell
<itmannen> Philip5 <<  har Hasselblad digitala ?
<Philip5> itmannen: så om du säger så i jämförelse till din gumma så är ju kamerorna du vill ha billiga ;P
<Philip5> ja de har digitala sedan flera år
<Philip5> de gör bland de bästa digitala kamerorna som finns
<itmannen> Jisses vilken dum fråga jag ställde
<Philip5> itmannen: jag är lite sugen på att ge mig på astrofoto och börja fotografera rymden med teleskop men de kostar ju en del också
<Philip5> verkar coolt
<Philip5> och teleskopen är ju inte så små heller
<Philip5> man får nästan köra runt dem med bil
<itmannen> Philip5 <<  har du hur mycket pengar som helst. Sådant där lär vara svindyrt
<seno> har lite  problem med att titta på video på nätet, youtube osv, det hackar lite, jludet flyter på med bilden hackar, kanske nåt med inställningar???
<itmannen> seno <<  Du har nog för dåligt nät
<seno> använder firefox och
<seno> inget fel på nätet, har funkat bara fint
<itmannen> Men betoning på "har" :)
<seno> men nu är det ubuntu på datorn
<itmannen> Ja inte har det med Ubuntu att göra
<seno> kan vara att datorn är lite trög också, men tänkte att kanske är det något jag inte ställt in med tanke att jagv nyligen installerat ubuntu
<itmannen> Nja. Vad då trög ? Kör du 11.04 eller 11.10
<Philip5> seno: laggar det redan vid låg upplösning eller kommer det först när du kör lite högra upplösning på videona?
<seno> 11.04
<Philip5> seno: både i helskärm och vanligt tittande?
<itmannen> 11.04 ska funka klockrent med youtube
<seno> tja, när jag försökte titta på video på youtube o MTV så hackar det
<seno> har inte provat helskärm
<itmannen> Lite svårt att veta vad det kan bero på. men det brukar vara ett lite segt nät
<seno> har full mottagning på det trådlösa, inga andra datorer är igång
<phnom> itmannen: Nej, det brukar vara drivrutinerna eller flash.
<itmannen> phnom <<  Jo självklart som måste man ha rätt drivisar för kortet
<Philip5> seno: brukar vara dator som inte hinner med att rita upp filmen på skärmen utan det blir tearing
<seno> phnom: kan jag fixa o trixa
<seno> Philip5: jo, tänkte att det är något sådant
<Philip5> seno: antingen är datorn för seg eller drivisarna för grafikkortet som inte är anpassade för sånt (än) eller att man inte har optimala drivisar
<itmannen> phnom <<  Så du menar att ett dåligt nät inte spelar någon roll :) Skärp dig nu :D
<seno> borde man inte kunna hitta rätt drivisar
<Philip5> lite nyare nvidiakort ska ha hårdvaraustöd i senare versioner av flash
<Philip5> seno: du kan också testa att köra yuotube med html5 istället för flash och se om det blir bättre
<phnom> itmannen: Nej, men det ska vara ett riktigt kasst nät isåfall, och det är rätt ovanligt sen vi kom in på 2000-talet :P Speciellt om det har funkat förut.
<seno> html5????
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> html5 har stöd för video och youtube kan sättas att köra det istället för flash om man vill
<itmannen> phnom <<  Ovanligt med sega nät efter 2000. Jisses. Vilken värld lever du i ?
<seno> det är samma sak som flash fast annat
<Philip5> typ
<Philip5> seno: http://www.youtube.com/html5
<phnom> itmannen: Sverige. Och bilden börjar inte hacka för att man har dåligt nät, isåfall börjar den buffra istället och ljudet spelas inte då :P
<seno> för det funkar fint att spela film i vlc mm
<seno> hittar inte html5 i programcentralen.....
<phnom> seno: Man får ställa in det i inställningarna på youtube.
<itmannen> phnom <<  Sverige är ingen värld. Det är en del av den. Du borde svarat "Jorden"  det kan stämma till viss del det du skriver. men inte alltid
<itmannen> seno <<  Dom ger lite dåliga instruktioner. html5 aktiverer du i youtube
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) det ville inte fungera som den skulle.
<peetra> seno: http://www.youtube.com/html5
<itmannen> Godmorgon Peetra :)
<peetra> :) Syns det att jag har haft tid att sova middag?
<itmannen> Det är nu dom verkliga nördarna vakanr till liv
<peetra> Jag erkänner inget. :P
<itmannen> :D
<Kurdistan> peetra: :) hur mårs?
<peetra> Tack, som fråga, Kurdistan. Jädrans press på att få till nån fin kod för slutarbetet i skolan samt andra mindre skolprojekt. Jag trivs alltså. ;-)
<peetra> Just nu sitter jag å spelar, så jag har ingen panik än, bara sytress. :p
<Kurdistan> peetra: :) roligt att höra. du är en bra eldsjäl.
<peetra> -y
<peetra> Tack. :D
<Kurdistan> peetra: spelar du världens bästa spel supertuxkart?
<Kurdistan> :)
<peetra> Nejdå, jag har fastnat i Zynga-väven.... *smårodnar*
<itmannen> Att ni har tid att slösa på den korta tid vi har här i jordelivet på spel
<Kurdistan> peetra: :) ingen aning vad det är.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) samma sak kan väl sägas om allt IT relaterad.
<peetra> Xynga är et kompani, som erbjuder spel på facebook å myspace.
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Fel fel fel
<Kurdistan> peetra: :) okej jag har inte facebook eller myspace.
<peetra> Spel är kul, bara man klarar av att sluta, då det inte är kul längre. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Har du google+ då ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) okej. lärt mig att inte vara hård mot äldre farbröder.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: nej. jag är inte cool nog för varken eller.
<peetra> 1-0 Kurdistan där. :P
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Duktig ponke
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) hur ska jag ha tid med facebook/google+ när jag har er här?
<itmannen> peetra <<  1-0 gällande vad ?
<peetra> Dig, facebook, goole+ å myspace, så egentligen blir 4-0 då. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  LOL. Så sant så
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) det behöver du vara invigd för att veta. det är något mellan gamla mods och admins.
<Kurdistan> peetra: hur mår ungen/ungarna?
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Mods härjade som värst på 80-talet. Dom kallar oss mods
<Kurdistan> itmannen: okej. jag kom till någon gång under 80-talet.
<peetra> Min Lillfilur mår bra hon. HOn är så himla stolt över sin första lösa tand, så det är inte klokt.
<Kurdistan> jag var nog lugn då. :)
<peetra> Barn  kan uppskatta livets under.
<Kurdistan> peetra: snart lär guldpengen fram. :P
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Någon gång ? Vet du inte när ?
<Kurdistan> peetra: +1
<Kurdistan> älskar barn.
<peetra> Kurdistan: Jo, ska bli kul med tandfe
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) en dam säger aldrig sin ålder och inte heller stiliga ungkarlar.
<itmannen> Jag får eksem av barn
<peetra> Jag älskar barn som jag är släkt med. *ängel-smilie-här*
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Precis. men nu handlade det om dig
<Kurdistan> peetra: :) ju, då, släktens barn älskar man allt. går allt väl så blir man väl far inom något år eller så. :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) ja, äldre farbror, stiliga ungkarlar skrev jag.
 * peetra slap itmannen å Kurdistan likvärdigt för säkerhets skull.
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Japp. Så du kan ange din ålder.
 * Kurdistan förstår inte peetra riktigt där. phnom kolla jag kan. :)
<itmannen> ööö. va då ? slap ?
<peetra> Ni hör nog till pojk-typen, som har hyss för sig, tror jag minsann.
<peetra> I all välmening.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) jag är född samma år som den väpnade motståndskampen mot turkiska staten.
<Kurdistan> resten får du lista ut :P.
<Kurdistan> peetra: :) ju, man var bråkstake som barn, men tur nog växte man ur mobbar-skona.
<itmannen> peetra <<  Jo du har nog lite rätt. Trots min höga ålder och bräckliga hälsa så har jag glimten i ögat kvar
<Kurdistan> itmannen: det måste du ha, om du lyckats lura en arabisk dam. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Ok. Jag lovar att hålla det hemligt
<peetra> hyss bara blir till. De har tack å lov inget med mobbning å göra. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Hm. vadå lura. Hon tycker jag är som en skänk från ovan :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: stackars kvinna. :)
<peetra> hihi
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Det är du inte ensam om att tycke i denna byhåla :)
<Kurdistan> peetra: när jag skriver hihi så får jag skit för det av mina kvinnliga bekanta, dem säger skriv hehe. hihi känns som man inte menar det. ni tjejer/kvinnor ni är bra goa i huvet. :P
<Kurdistan> itmannen: bygder gillar man. ingen storstad människa själv i grund och botten.
<itmannen> Riktiga män skriver inte "hihi" eller tar backup
<peetra> real men learn data recovery, hihi
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) vår allas mansgris här.
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Nädå. bara fakta från en gammal erfaren man
<EAG_> riktiga män kör som root
<Kurdistan> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.402971/windows-linux-eller-mac-os-sa-valjer-anvandarna ibland undrar man om idg.se får betalt för komma med sådana här artiklar.
<itmannen> EAG <<  helt rätt. Bra
<peetra> Smarta män loggar aldrig in med root-kontot, utan tar det vid behov
<Kurdistan> peetra: +1
<EAG> http://www.garyshood.com/root/
<Philip5> peetra: hur gör smarta kvinnor då?? ;)
<EAG> på temat:
<EAG> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/65759/the_lion_king/
<EAG> ;)
<peetra> Philip5: Låter en man göra jobbet?
<EAG> ganska kul video..se hela
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) kde äger.
<itmannen> Philip5 <<  :D
<Kurdistan> Philip5: är du inne på kubuntu.se kanalen
<itmannen> Riktiga män/kvinnor kör alltis dom root. Det är då man lär sig av misstagena och får pyssla lite
<Philip5> Kurdistan: #kubuntu-se men det är dåligt drag där
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  vad äger kde ?
<Philip5> itmannen: allt
<Kurdistan> nu blir det liv. :)
<itmannen> Philip5 <<  Allt ? kan det verkligen vara möjligt. Allt i hela vår värld ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: kde är världens bästa DE. eller Philip5? :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Är Philip5 en DE ?
<Philip5> jajamensan fattas bara
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) gamla farbror. har du tagit medicinerna idag?
<peetra> Jag föredrar också KDE, fastän jag har dåligt med minne i min maskinpar. Jag tar funktionalitet och fint för nån millisekund snabbare med Gnome
<Kurdistan> Philip5: fattas bara KDE. :P
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Opps. tack för att du påminde mig
<Philip5> Kurdistan: ja hos somliga
<Kurdistan> peetra: kde är bra grejer.
<peetra> gnome är inte dåligt, men KDE är bara så himla mycky bättre. ;-)
<itmannen> Undrar om jag är i fel kanal ?
 * peetra flinar
<Kurdistan> peetra: själv har jag en skrivbord med specifika uppgifter; studier, systemadministration och multimedia/internet.
<Kurdistan> peetra: där gnome vinner över kde är väl att det är snällare mot systemet
<Kurdistan> sedan att fler saker är skrivet i gtk än qt.
<itmannen> Finns det en kde-kanal ? DÃ¥ ska jag ansluta dit och snacka lite gnome3 :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: gnome 3 vad är det? :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Skämtar du med mig ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) lagom.
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Pust. Jag tänkte väl det
<Kurdistan> itmannen: du kör ju själv kde. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Bevisa
<Kurdistan> itmannen: du kör pclinuxos. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Ok. jag testar i min test-laptop efter ditt tjat :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ja, men jag fick ju rätt. du kör kde.
<Kurdistan> :P
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Men inte här och nu
<Kurdistan> itmannen: du har tankarna kvar hos kde.
<Kurdistan> eller hur Philip5 :)?
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  LOL. Gudarna måste vara tokiga. men jag ska glo lite när jag kikar på kommisarie Morse på TV klockan 21:00 på kanal 9
<Kurdistan> itmannen: tili tili tey tey govend.
<Kurdistan> dansa lyssnar på kurdisk musik. :P
<peetra> Vänta nu..?! Ny regek! itmannen har automatiskt rätt om den andra parten kör KDE?
<itmannen> :D Du är en ängel Peetra. Hm tror jag
<Kurdistan> itmannen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i--_QMGBzvQ taskig kvalite, men njut.
<montega> tja.. känner mig dum då jag jobbat lite i red hat m.m för några år sedan... men måste fråga.. jag vill få su men blir ombedd om lösenord och skriver in det lösenord jag fått och får ett felmeddelande... problemt är??
<itmannen> ZiLAN
<peetra> montega: Du har antagligen fått fitt eget lösenord och inte root-lösenordet
<peetra> ups,fatal error, menade DIT å int med f
<Kurdistan> itmannen: zilan är magisk namn.
<peetra> *ditt
 * peetra googlar på rättstavningskoll för irssi....
<montega> ja men blir jag inte root auto när det är jag som installerar :s
<Kurdistan> montega: kör du fedora eller ubuntu?
<itmannen> peetra <<  :D Jag började fundera faktiskt
<montega> ubuntou
<peetra> montega: ubuntu har ingen root
<Kurdistan> montega: fungerar inte sudo
<peetra> man ska använda sudo
<Kurdistan> sudo apt-get remove itmannen  typ. :)
<itmannen> peetra <<  Men vad säger du flicka lilla. Så klart ubuntu jar en root
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  LOL
<peetra> itmannen: inte på"samma sätt, vill manvända just root-konto, måste man skapa det skilt, jhue.
<Kurdistan> montega: su och sedan lösenord fungerar inte riktigt med buntu.
<peetra> men root-access får man ju genom sudo
<montega> hmmm... funkade ju inte det heller men testar att starta om då det blev massa uppdateringar när jag startade förut ;) tack alla ;)
<Kurdistan> montega: np.
<itmannen> peetra <<  Nja. root finns men det finns inget lösenord aktiverat. sudo passwd root
<peetra> itmannen: Jo, det var det jag menade. Vanlikgtvis aktiverar ju folk inte ens det. :)
<itmannen> peetra <<  Det är det första jag fixar vid en installation
<peetra> itmannen: Jag talade om folk nu. :P
<itmannen> peetra <<  LOL. Jag tycker om dig också :D
 * peetra kramar itmannen :)
<itmannen> Men vid installationer hos andra gör jag det inte förrens vid behov
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<itmannen> Har det kommit in en humla ?
<peetra> Ja, de söker sig till värmen den här årstiden.
<itmannen> Ja det har du sannerligen rätt i
<itmannen> Nu borde jag egentligen göra något vettigt. Inte sitta och underhålla er här.
<itmannen> Jag har ett protokoll som ska fixas
<peetra> Det är lite krångligt med att Pontus säger upp sig och inte accepterar att Håkan tar över.
<haffe> Hmmm.
<itmannen> peetra <<  En storm i ett vattenglas tycker iaf jag
<haffe> Sova kanske.
<haffe> Fast inte riktigt än.
<itmannen> Humlor kan inte flyga. Dom gör det ändå
<peetra> itmannen: Ptoblemet ligger väl mest i att det är _vårt_ vattenglas.
<itmannen> peetra <<  Jo jag vet och förstår detta. Men själva grejen är inte ovanlig med 2 uppdrag om jag förstår rätt
<peetra> Nafallo ville inte att Pontus har hand om servern och angav dubbel-uppdrag, som orsak å nu ska det annammas på alla andra med andra uppdrag också, enligt Pontus. Jobbigt.
<itmannen> peetra <<  Amen. Har nog gått lite prestige i det hela.
<Philip5> förstår inte heller varför TL eller LC ska ha server-admin
<Philip5> lite som på ett företag att VD skulle prompt vara sysadmin
 * itmannen is away: Ska utföra lite arbete utanför nätet ett tag. Ha de gott så länge
<Philip5> TC och TL kanske de heter
<peetra> LC var inte så långt ifrån, jag läste det som LoCo Contact faktiskt å tänkte inte på saken ens.
<Philip5> :)
 * Kurdistan ska se på fotboll. 
<peetra> windows ska jämt krångla. Nu är jag van med VMware, men win 8 verkar inte funka bra där, så jag hamnar å bekanta mig med virtualbox istället. :P
<Kurdistan> ha det bra alla tux-vänner.
<peetra> ha det bra Kurdistan
<haffe> Windows 9 är bara en social konstruktion.
<peetra> haffe: Det där hart du antagligen mer rätt i än du anar.
<haffe> Nu dog kanalen :)
<peetra> Ska vi tända ljus?
<haffe> Ja, det är nog bäst.
<itmannen> RIP kanalen
<haffe> Dadadadadada
<itmannen> Viktigt meddelande ! Nu är det bara 30 minuter kvar så börjar kommisarie Morse på kanal9 på TV
<itmannen> Och då ska jag bänka mig med en laptop i knät. Ska passa på att kolla lite på ett för mig nytt OS
<itmannen> samtidigt är det väl bäst att tillägga
<Philip5> itmannen: vad är det för OS?
<peetra> multistasking a la itmannen Olympiska spelen på teve.... 8D
<peetra> kunde inte låta bli. :P
<haffe> Det är skönt att ha en cykel igen.
<itmannen> Philip5 <<  Jag säger bara detta. Det är iaf inte windows
<itmannen> peetra <<  Kramiz. Alltid lika vänlig :D
<Philip5> itmannen: det är inte olika distar av linux då?
<itmannen> Philip5 <<  Jo en form av linux är det
<haffe> Jag blev sugen på att skaffa Wlan eftersom jag har en laptop.
<Philip5> itmannen: så då är det inte ett nytt os utan en ny dist ;)
<Philip5> oset är fortfarande linux
<haffe> Vad skulle ni ha gjort? Skaffat en mini-itxmaskin och fått wlan+NAS eller någon slags AP med begränsad NAS?
<itmannen> Philip5 <<  Enligt en viss ung Kurd så räknas det inte som dist
<Philip5> itmannen: vadå då?
<itmannen> Philip5 <<  Fråga inte mig. fråga Kurden
<Philip5> itmannen: ska du testa kubuntu?!!? :P
<itmannen> Philip5 <<  Nope.
<peetra> haffe: wlan ska inte vara så dyrt å lägga till nåt wlan?
<Philip5> :(
<haffe> peetra: ¿?
<peetra> Tog ställning. :)
<itmannen> Philip5 <<  Jag är förhindrad att svära i Guds hus. Annars så hade jag skrivet vad det är
<haffe> peetra: Ja, men jag förstod inte vad det var du sa.
<Philip5> uj
<peetra> haffe, jag har något emot mini-itx, men kan inte riktigt peta på vad, så vad som helst annat. :)
<Philip5> peetra: för klena grejer?
<itmannen> 15 min. And still counting
<peetra> Philip5: Nej, absolut inte, men kanske jag kan formulera mig såhär; För klent för pengarna.
<Philip5> umm
<Philip5> och lite begränsat användningsområde
<Philip5> men lite coolt
<itmannen> En till humla som vill ha värme
<haffe> peetra: En miniitxmaskin kostar ungefär 1500:-
<haffe> Det får du ge för en bra wlanAP.
<peetra> Man sku kunna ha det gömt (mini-ITX) under teven å använda för streaming kanske. Om man hade ett V-rum alltså. :P
<peetra> på hylla i sin egen låda under tevenm alltså
<peetra> eller fastskruvad bakpå teven...
<haffe> Eller svävande i luften på styfa fjädrar.
<peetra> :D :D
<haffe> Eller kanske en apa som står och håller i den.
<itmannen> haffe <<  Karln hennes lär väl ha annat att göra
<peetra> FAIL: Gå omkring med i bakfickan å dra fram i baren för å imponera på folk.
<haffe> MiniITX?
<peetra> aaaaaaaaautch, itmannen
<itmannen> Nu. Värma köttbullar och gruppera om.
<itmannen> peetra <<  :)
<haffe> Hmmm.
<itmannen> Gone
<haffe> Jag undrar om jag ska gå och lägga mig.
<peetra> sova e skönt
<haffe> Vakna utvilad imorgon.
<haffe> Fast utvilad är ju bara en social konstruktion.
<peetra> ja, drick massa vatten, så du hamnar å pinka på natten, så käönner du dig groggy då du är iuppe på natten, men jämförelsevist pigg senare.
<Markslap> Åhåja.
<Philip5> itmannen: imorgon kl 21.00 ska du kolla på kunskapskanalen för då är det ett program för dig
<Markslap> Jag ligger etta nu.
<Markslap> Har gått om både Dalnix och Barre.
<Philip5> Markslap: bara för att jag inte riktigt är engagerad i tävlingen ;)
<Markslap> Inte jag heller.
<Philip5> tss
<Markslap> Satte igång det och har låtit det snurra sen dess.
<[swe]jeppe> ZZZzz antal timmars läsning om java NOT FUN
<peetra> Vad behöver man för program för att köra en java-fil?
<peetra> en som man skrivit, för å kompilera alltså
<[swe]jeppe> command prompt
<[swe]jeppe> och java jdk installerat om jag inte misstolkat det
<itmannen> Philip5:  Jasså. Är det ett program på lätt svenska :)
<amelia> *gäsp* Vilken dag... Har grejjat i köket sen 14..
<CasperN> nice, en kvinna som vet sin plats
<itmannen> amelia:  men vad bra. En kvinnas plats är ju i köket :)
<amelia> haha, ni skulle bara veta.
<amelia> min sambo var inte hemma idag, så då fick jag vara i köket..
<[swe]jeppe> hehe
<itmannen> amelia:  Ok. SÃ¥ du bor inte med en man
<CasperN> :D
<amelia> jag gör bara de roliga sakerna, han får stå för vardags-matlagandet.
<amelia> itmannen: jo, det gör jag.
<itmannen> amelia:  :)
<amelia> han tvättar varje vecka också.. mot att jag byter däck på bilen.
<itmannen> Skämtar du ?
<amelia> och så klipper jag ju gräset också..
<haffe> Bor inte du i en lägenhet?
<amelia> haffe: jo..
<amelia> vi har ingen bil heller.
<haffe> Med balkong?
<amelia> itmannen: nej, jag skämtar inte.
<itmannen> amelia:  Men hur kan du byta däck på bilen om ni inte har någon ?
<amelia> hade vi haft en gräsmatta hade jag ju klippt den, och hade vi haft en bil hade jag ju bytt däck... men nu har vi inte det... dock har vi ju tvätt så då får han ju fixa det.
<amelia> vad är så konstigt med det?
<itmannen> Jisses :D
<itmannen> Ur led är tiden
<bamsefar> itmannen: Är det något fel på att laga mat och tvätta som kille eller?
<CasperN> bamsefar: om man bor med en kvinna ja, bor man själv är det en annan sak
<itmannen> bamsefar:  Nja. Fel och fel. Det finns dom som gör det. Och dom kända koc
<bamsefar> CasperN: Jag bor med en kvinna, jag lagar mat och tvättar.
<itmannen> kokarna är män
<bamsefar> CasperN: Men du kanske bor med din mamma som lagar mat och tvättar åt dig?
<amelia> haha
<[swe]jeppe> nån som vet om The Java tutorial finns på svenska?
<itmannen> bamsefar:  Väldresserad ? :D
<CasperN> vad tråkiga ni är då....
<bamsefar> itmannen: Njae, amelia är så bra på att byta däck.
<itmannen> bamsefar:  Viist. byte på en bil som bara finns i fantasin :)
<bamsefar> Jag sparar ihop till att slippa byta däck i framtiden!
<bamsefar> Jag hatar verkligen att byta däck på bilar!
<Kurdistan> bamsefar: :) cykla.
<bamsefar> Hon byter däck på cyklar också!
<amelia> det är något tragiskt med män som behöver en kvinna för att klara sig i vardagen.. :S
<itmannen> bamsefar:  Jag hatar också det. Andra får göra det utan att jag måste tvätta och laga mat
<Philip5> itmannen: "Mästerfotografens hemligheter - Avsnitt 1 av 6. Serie om hur man tar fantastiska fotografier. I denna brittiska serie får vi tips och råd från Englands bästa fotografer vad man ska tänka på när man fotograferar. Varje avsnitt fokuserar på en viss typ av fotografier, allt från porträtt till landskapsbilder"
<bamsefar> itmannen: Vad är problemet med att tvätta och laga mat då?
<amelia> bamsefar: han vet nog inte hur man gör..
<bamsefar> Kan vara så.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: något för dig?
<itmannen> bamsefar:  Nä det är väl inget problem egentligen
<itmannen> Philip5:  Perfekt. Det får jag inte missa
<CasperN> bamsefar, helt enkelt att det är ett extremt vanligt internet skämt att kvinnor lever i köket, har ingen annanstans att vara än köket, och ska inte göra annat än att göra smörgåsar i köket....
<Kurdistan> Philip5: kör han/hon inte digikam så kollar jag inte. :P
<CasperN> bamsefar: typ http://www.theforumsite.com/forum/post/5721606
<bamsefar> CasperN: Jag tycker det är kul att laga mat, varför ska jag låta bli det bara för att amelia kan göra det?
<CasperN> bamsefar: som sagt ett dåligt internet skämt
<itmannen> bamsefar:  Bara så du inte missförstår. Jag respekterar andra kulturer. Och enligt min hustru är det inget som en nman ska göra
<bamsefar> Jag vet, men ibland är det roligare att ta allvarsdörren.
<realubot> Det är ju dåligt att menyn alltid finns i Globalbar även om programmet inte är maximerat. Jag tycker programmen borde ha vanlig "in window"-meny om programmen inte är maximerade.
<Kurdistan> realubot: testa kde. :)
<Kurdistan> kubuntu
<Kurdistan> realubot: har du testat gnome 3 eller gnome shell?
<Kurdistan> peetra: där?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Nope. Kör med Unity nu. Helt ok.
<peetra> Kurdistan: semi-här. :)
<realubot> Dock stör jag mig på att globalbar alltid är aktiverad.
<realubot> Jag tycker det är fel att man ska behöva söka sig till panelen högst upp när man inte har ett maximerat fönster men men.
<Kurdistan> realubot: gillade du den inte förr?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: har du också börjat bli en riktig kde-ambassadör?!! :D
<Kurdistan> Philip5: självklart. :)
<Philip5> heja kde!
<Philip5> kde for president!
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) du är ju känd i kde kretsar och i synnerhet kdes.
<Kurdistan> i synnerhet kubuntus ska det vara. :P
<Philip5> är jag?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) ju jag ser dig allt i kubuntu grejer och även digikam.
<Philip5> inga officiella
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag gillar den men hade gärna sett en liten förändring i hur den fungerar. Överlag gillar jag globalbar skarpt.
<Kurdistan> realubot: jag tror unity kommer bli bättre med tiden. man ska nog ha tålamod och komma med förslag.
<Kurdistan> du är ju en duktig buntu användare så dina förslag är ju värdefulla för ubuntu teamet
<Kurdistan> Philip5: jupp. besöker man tex digikam hemsida ser man ditt namn :P.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jo
<Philip5> Kurdistan: i'm the man, liksom :P
<Kurdistan> Philip5: du måste bli kde;s president.
<Kurdistan> hellre dig än rune
<Kurdistan> :P
<Philip5> rune?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jo. Jag tycker faktiskt att det är ett steg framåt nu när jag har bekantat mig med det några dagar.
<spacebug-> realubot: du kan ju avinstallera det paketet som gör att menyn kommer längst upp. Jag har gjort det. Fattar inte heller grejen med det men jag antar att någon har haft en tanke med det
<Philip5> vilken version av unity har 11.04?
<spacebug-> 3.8.16 har jag iaf
<spacebug-> men den är väl uppdaterat några gånger efter det som ligger med på imagen
<Philip5> senaste verkar ju vara 4.8.0
<larsemil> jag har också den
<Philip5> senaste stable 4.16
<Philip5> själva unity var ju inte mycket kod att skryta med. "bara" 719 kb som en bz2
<Kurdistan> Philip5: rune.k :).
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> han hänger på forumet eller?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: han är väl härjer hos ubuntu.se bland likasinnade.
<Philip5> aha
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) du är ju kanalens kung och kdes president.
<Kurdistan> wb sakjur :).
<sakjur> ty ^_^
<Kurdistan> sakjur: ALLT väl?
<Kurdistan> sorry för caps.
<sakjur> Haha, dw ^_^ Jodå, jag klarar mig - trött bara :)
<Kurdistan> sakjur: normalt så här tids. :)
<sakjur> jupp - det är väl inte jättekonstigt :)
<Kurdistan> sakjur: :). hur gick det med din debian installation?
<[swe]jeppe> wazzup
<[swe]jeppe> *snarkar
<edion> nån här som e bra på xbmc och ljud i mkv filer
<sakjur> Kurdistan: Kör på Linux Mint just nu... ville ha tillgång till PPAn tryggt..
<sakjur> edion: Inte jätte, men har du testat MPlayer?
<Kurdistan> sakjur: :P det var som tusan.
<Kurdistan> var det några särskilda ppa?
<Kurdistan> :) debian har ju stor repo, så det borde inte vara svårt hitta.
<edion> sakjur nix men det jag tänkte på var att jag får inge ljud när jag kör .mkv filer utom på en  dock är det x264 på den jag får ljud på och äen på dom jag inte får ljud på
<sakjur> edion: kör du VLC?
<edion> sakjur nix xbmc
 * Kurdistan ska brottas med kudden. önska mig lycka till. godnatt alla tux-vänner.
<sakjur> okej.. nope - har inga idéer.. men lycka till ^_^
<sakjur> god natt Kurdistan!
<realubot> edion: Testa gnome-mplayer eller vlc?
<realubot> edion: Aha, nu ser jag.
<peetra> Lite ledsamt att jag inte hann säga natinati åt Kurdistan.
<peetra> vad har canonical för nån server kanal, jag sku gärna påpeka mitt missnöje om att ubuntu-fi.org int kunnas nå på hela kvällen.
<edion> realubot testade vlc nu i systemet och där fungerar det fint men inte i xbmc
<peetra> Lite ledsamt att jag inte hann säga natinati åt Kurdistan.
<peetra> Lite ledsamt att jag inte hann säga natinati åt Kurdistan.
<peetra> vad har canonical för nån server kanal, jag sku gärna påpeka mitt missnöje om att ubuntu-fi.org int kunnas nå på hela kvällen.
<peetra> uups, ska nog gå å lägga mig jag med. :)
<peetra> snart, ska bara, ni vet....
<edion> realubot nån id+e på vad man kan göra för att få ljudet att fungera i alla mkv filer ?
#ubuntu-se 2011-09-18
<Philip5> edion: vad använder xbmc för backend för att spela upp ljud och media då?
<Philip5> vlc använder ju ffmpeg
<Philip5> fast det verkar ju xmbc också göra
<Philip5> fast xmbc verkar inte använda libmatroska så det kanske är därför
<spacebug-> hum
<kaellan> tja tja ?
<spacebug-> hej hej
<kaellan> trode inte det var ngn vaken :P
<kaellan> emm, undrar om man kan typ göra som i windovs med intel turbo boost. göra om quad core till dual core i ubuntu ^^
<spacebug-> ja du, ingen aning
<kaellan> har 1.9 ghz på min 740qm som quad men kan i windovs med intel turbo boost få 2,9 ghz me dual core :/
<spacebug-> allt är väl möjligt frågan är bara hur
<kaellan> fan dattorn krashade pressis :S spelade hon å så dog den :'(
<kaellan> jevlars nvidia å göra dåliga drivrutiner som gör så grafekortet blir för varmt antar jag
<kaellan> hmm heroes of newearth kör på 1 av 8 cores kanche kan va det ?
<kaellan> 1 core på 100%
<kaellan> dem andra e på 6-0%
<haffe> Vad jobbigt det hrä blev.
<haffe> Jag måste gå på toaletten, men jag vill inte gå upp ur sängen.
<haffe> Är det någon action här?
<itmannen> Godmorgon grymma värld
<realubot> itmannen: SÃ¥ illa?
<itmannen> realubot<<  Sanningen kan svida
<itmannen> Kan världen vara annat än grym när jag inte fick mitt nya grafikkort i fredags ?
<realubot> itmannen: Du kanske inte har varit tillräckligt snäll?
<itmannen> realubot <<  Hm. Jag är snäll så jag är dum
<itmannen> Eller vad det tvärtom. Jag är för dum för att vara snäll ?
<realubot> Ja du. Kolla i Terminalen med man itmannen.
<itmannen> realubot <<  :) Jo jag måste nog köra ett kommando för att få vetskap. Ska du utföra något vettigt idag ?
<realubot> itmannen: Tja. Sova.
<itmannen> realubot <<  Ja det är vettigt. Annars så blir man lätt trött
<realubot> itmannen: Det är vettigt att göra om man har varit vaken hela natten.
<itmannen> realubot <<  Ojdå. Har du menssmärtor ?
<haffe> Tänk på barnen i Somalia.
<realubot> itmannen: Hur visste du deT?
<itmannen> realubot <<  Det var en gissning bara :D
<itmannen> Förmiddagens planering. Strax övningskörning med frun.  10:00 Skjutsa hustrun till jobbet.11:00 Syndernas förlåtelse.
<realubot> itmannen: ;)
<realubot> itmannen: Håller hon på och tar körkort?
<itmannen> realubot <<  Japp. Rätt uppfattat. Vilken tur hon har som fått en körlärare som är en Gudagåva
<HakanS> itmannen: Kanske skriva protokoll också? ;-)
<itmannen> HakanS <<  Helt rätt. Det ska också utföras idag när jag kommer hem. Lita på det
<itmannen> Nu måste jag avvika. Det är någon som står i halllen och gnölar :)
<haffe> Går en så kommer det två åter.
<lilleman72^^> uptime
<lilleman72^^> uptime: 4d 17h 53m 36s :: record: 2w 2d 18h 18m 32s
<lilleman72^^> brb
 * lilleman72^^ ska reboota
<realubot> Transmission är ju hopplöst.
<realubot> Transmission blir ju segt som tusan när man addar 5 torrents samtidigt.
<Screedo> använd rtorrent
<realubot> Jag får nog börja med det. Transmission är ju segt som sirap när man några torrents är aktiva.
<lilleman72> realubot vilken irc-klient har du?
<realubot> lilleman72: Irssi
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> realubot finns den för grafiskt??
<Barre> irssi är en cli baserad irc-klient... vilket är mer än nödvändigt eftersom det bara är text på irc ;)
<realubot> lilleman72: Irssi använder ncurser och ser ut så här: http://www.bitlbee.org/img/screenshot-irssi_sawfish.png
<realubot> *ncurses
<larsemil> Barre: inte bara text på irc... finns troll också. o/
<bamsefar> Data eller?
<bamsefar> Barre: Hur går det med zfs-tråden på sweclockers?
<lilleman72> realubot kan man inte ligga i fler kanaler? :s
<Barre> larsemil: true that
<phnom> lilleman72: Nä, då blir man stämplad som en slampa
<Barre> bamsefar: har lite gett upp :)
<lilleman72> phnom hahaha
<Barre> sitter och funderar och bråkar med KVM....
<lilleman72> phnom du verkar ju ha erfarenhet av det :P
<phnom> :(
<Barre> eller rättare sagt QEMU SCSI-disk emulatorn... hur får jag QEMU att emulera ett serienummer på mina virtuella scsi-diskar?
<bamsefar> Barre: Misstänkte det.. ZFS-trollen blev väl ledsna när någon blandade in fakta.
<phnom> Du kan finnas i flera kanaler samtidigt, bara att /joina dem och så kan du byta fram och tillbaka med alt+siffra eller alt+pilar
<lilleman72> hur startar jag irssi nu då?
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag ska nog be amelia sätta upp en kvm-nod till mig, ska köra openldap och radius.
<Barre> bamsefar: men de har ju inte helt fel, men de stirrar sig blinda på zfs och tror att den löser alla problem...
<Barre> så... öppen fråga. Jag behöver något UNIKT att identifiera hårddiskar på, device-filen är inte "good enough".. .tipps mottages tacksamt
<bamsefar> uuid ?
<Barre> bamsefar: uuid är på filsystem/partitioner.. inte på hårddisken isig
<Barre> eller?
<bamsefar> Sant sant
<lilleman|srv> vi tar denna ist :P
<bamsefar> FÃ¥r du inte prata smart med diskar i qemu eller?
<Barre> jag funderade på serienummret på hårddisken, men QEMU emulerar tydligen inte serienummer
<bamsefar> Usch då
<Barre> vilket för att jag inte kan köra det i virtuella välden...
<Barre> kanske patcha QEMU med en serienummer generator ;)
<larsemil> Barre: men efter att ha läst ikapp på sweclockerstråden så såg jag att det finns en kopp av troll där också
<bamsefar> Barre: Vad ska du med serienummer till?
<edion> nån vaken som vet hur man får till ljudet på mkv filer i xbmc
<amelia> morrn!
<Barre> bamsefar: behöver identifiera disk
<difree> edion, man fixar något som kan hantera mkv ? : ) inte en aning men det borde finnas svar på xbox wikis, låter som ett problem många skulle kunna tänkas ha isf
<difree> xbmc's*
<difree> på tal om ljud
<difree> hur får man ut ljudet till export via xhost  ?
<edion> difree det tyckte jag med men det som står där är att xbmc klarar alla ljudformat som jag har problem med och hittar ingen som har samma problem faktiskt
<difree> hmm
<difree> dukör någon livcd ?
<edion> difree nix inte det
<difree> hur har du installerat ?, ovanpå ubuntu ?
<edion> hur menar du ?
<difree> jag har inga mkv filer hemma ock kan testa med... men jag har alltid kört xbmc från tex ubuntu, eller som nu i debian i fullskärmsläge i  debians desktop läge
<edion> jag kör ju från ubuntu om man sägre så
<difree> ok
<difree> vad har ditt ljud för format i mkv filen ?
<edion> x264
<bamsefar> Barre: Okej, låter spännande.
<difree> såg som snabbast att matroska audio hadde buggar i vissa revisioner och ljudet försvann
<edion> hur vet man vilken version av xbmc man har
<realubot> edion: Kolla i Terminalen med: apt-cache policy xbmc
<edion> xbmc:
<edion>   Installerad: 2:10.1~ppa1~maverick
<edion>   Kandidat:    2:10.1~ppa1~maverick
<realubot> Där ser du.
<realubot> 10.1 är den senaste och det ser du ju ut att ha?
<edion> klurar på om det är något problem med den då en mkv fil med x264 fungerar men inte andra med x264
<phnom> Suck... Denna eviga väntan innan pizzerian öppnar...
<Unk1> phnom: :
<Unk1> :)
<Unk1> alnighted?
<phnom> Typ
<realubot> Finns det någon vettig Ubuntu One CLI-klient?
<larsemil> tror ej det
<R2D21> Får man igång en gammal operon cpu med ett nätagg på bara 270W?
<R2D21> AMD Opteron
<R2D21> Enligt listan så drar den upp till 104W. Tänkte köra tillsammans med ett klent graffe.
<seno> har ne fråga kring fönsterbeteende i gnome, hittar inga inställningar kring detta
<seno> när man har ett eller flera fönster o program öppna så kan man inte klicka på den bakomlioggande fönstret eller skrivbordet , utan man måste fälla ner det övers liggande fönstret för att komma åt de bakomliggande fönstren eller t.ex. skrivbordet
<seno> ursäkta, jag skrev fel, man kan klicka på de bakomliggande fönstren, men man kan inte klicka på skrivbordet utan det öppnade fönstret ligger fortfarande överst
<phnom> Är det inte så typ alla vanliga wms fungerar?
<larsemil> inte online längre.
<larsemil> tror i win 7 att den visar skrivbordet om man klickar på det. men kan ha fel. har testat det så lite
<phnom> Ush då, vad irriterande.
<phnom> Såg att han gått offline, jag mest bara tänkte högt :P
<amelia> phnom: men får man inte svar på två minuter är det inte värt att vänta på svaret vettu..
<realubot> Det var dåligt om det inte fanns en CLI-klient till Ubuntu One.
<realubot> Vad är det för skräp? Det borde ju gå att ladda upp saker till Ubuntu One från Terminalen?
<barzam> dropbox, spideroak kan det
<realubot> Det borde ju gå med Ubuntus eget moln One?
<phnom> realubot: Google är jobbigt? http://joysofprogramming.com/u1sdtool-ubuntu-one-command-line-tutorial/
<realubot> Ok. Det paketet ingår inte i Ubuntus förråd i.a.f.
<spacebug-> dessvärre buggar ubuntu one hej vilt :/
<spacebug-> realubot: u1sdtool är installerat från början
<realubot> spacebug-: Ja. Det är det ju. :)
<realubot> Tackar!
<spacebug-> ;)
<Barre> heheh.. bamsefar, det gick att emulera serienummer på virtuella hdd's  =)
<bamsefar> Gött
<bamsefar> But why?
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> Barre: förklara dig nu... but why??
<Philip5> låter lite warez-stuff att vilja göra sånt
<Barre> leker med tanken att "virtualisera" och förenkla disk/raid/lvm/iscsi hanteringen
<bamsefar> Okej, låter underligt
<Barre> vad?
<haffe> Baha.
<haffe> Jäkla såser som ska stå i 34.3 evigheter och reducera.
<bamsefar> haffe: Det är la gött?
<Philip5> haffe: att äta såser som måste reducera är en social konstruktion
<haffe> Ja, men det är en social konstruktion som jag gillar.
<CasperN> någon göteborgare här?
<bamsefar> Japp
<CasperN> är du bra på pizzerior kring majorna?
<bamsefar> Njae, har inte hängt så mycket i majorna faktiskt.
<CasperN> jag försöker komma på vilken pizzeria jag käkat på där, som gjorde överdrivet kryddiga pizzor, det var ett riktigt litet ställe, typ 2 bord och man fick väl som mest plats att stå 3 pers inne vid disken
<CasperN> men det var nog den godaste pizza jag käkat i mitt liv
<CasperN> så det vore ju bra att komma på vad den hette
<CasperN> jag letar på pizzakartan.se, men lyckas inte hitta den, så det är lättare att fråga bara, pizzorna var så grymt kryddade så jag har aldrig sett något liknande, har man ätit där så vet man förmodligen vilken pizzera jag menar
<haffe> Hahaha.
<haffe> LÃ¥ter som domedagskorven.
<CasperN> det var inte starka som chilistark, men det var ändå så att pizzorna gömdes under ett lager av krydda
<kodein> den s.k. harakikikorven?
<CasperN> någon som provat korven btw?
<barzam> CasperN: det finns en sån pizzeria där jag bor också (stockholm), typ stark olja eller nåt -- grymt gott
<Philip5> den verkar det vara lite drag i
<CasperN> är det korven som är stark? eller är det en chilisås över som är det?
<Philip5> det är chilli i korven
<CasperN> ok
<Philip5> CasperN: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYcLZdxwg1o
<CasperN> hörde att den var runt 2 miljoner scoville, så då är det ju verkligen inget att leka med
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> som pepparspray typ
<haffe> Sådärja.
<haffe> Är det ok att diskutera matlagning i den här kanalen?
<CasperN> haffe: vi har ju iof #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<CasperN> fast där hänger ju så få :(
<Barre> hur kontrollerar jag om en function är definerad eller inte i python?
<haffe> Medlemsfunktion eller funktion i allmänhet?
<Barre> funktion i allmenhet
<haffe> Jag har en idé.
<haffe> Jag ska bara kolla först.
<haffe> Ja, det borde vara så man ska göra.
<haffe> Barre: Har du koll på hur Try och catch fungerar?
<haffe> Barre: ?
<Barre> haffe: ja, det har jag... utmaningen är dock att funktionsnamnet ligger i en variable, och jag anropar functionen med eval() i en try, catch. Där fångar jag NameError om funtionen inte finns.. men samma try,catch fångar då även NameError i functionen, vilket jag inte vill :)
<Barre> så jag tänkte kontrollera funktionen först så jag kan anropa funtionen utan en try,catch
<_Dreamer> Godmorgon :)
<_Dreamer> behöver lite hjälp med att sätta read permissions på inehållet av en mapp
<_Dreamer> alla ska kunna läsa filerna
<_Dreamer> det är apache det handlar om
<_Dreamer> hur gör jag detta genom cli ? jag kör ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<_Dreamer> jag vill gärna göra det precis som man gör med de flesta ftp program
<_Dreamer> alltså chmod nånting
<phnom> man chmod
<phnom> :P
<_Dreamer> va? :P
<phnom> men om det är för att apache ska läsa det så vill du nog chowna det till användaren apache kör som
<phnom> _Dreamer: skriv man chmod i terminalen, tryck enter.
<_Dreamer> vad händer då?
<phnom> Du får upp manualen för chmod
<edion> någon mer som ahr problem med ljud på mkv filer i xbmc 10.1 maverick
<_Dreamer> men ska det inte gå att göra t.ex
<_Dreamer> chmod 666 thisfile.php
<_Dreamer> ?
<phnom> Det funkar alldeles utmärkt.
<_Dreamer> om jag vill att alla filer i en mapp ska få chmod 644
<_Dreamer> kan jag då skriva
<_Dreamer> chmod 644 ./minmapp/*
<Barre> haffe: fyi, hittade mina funktions i globals() och locals() .. problem solved
<haffe> Ok.
<_Dreamer> försöker komma åt min webbserver
<_Dreamer> men det står forbidden you don't have permissions to access ....... on this server
<_Dreamer> det fungerade nyss
<_Dreamer> men inte efter att jag kopierade in mappen från en extern hårddisk
<phnom> _Dreamer: Sätt samma permissions på den mappen som det var på resten av filerna som funkade då
<phnom> -R så gör den det på alla undermappar och filer också
<_Dreamer> funkar inte
<_Dreamer> menar du chmod -r 644 minmapp?
<_Dreamer> oops
<_Dreamer> :P
<_Dreamer> -R
<_Dreamer> ;)
<_Dreamer> kommer inte åt nånting fortfarande
<_Dreamer> vad kan det annars bero på?
<phnom> Den behöver x också för att kunna exekvera php-skriptet tror jag.
<phnom> och om jag minns rätt måste man ha x på mappar för att få lista dem, eller hur det nu var.
<_Dreamer> så jag ska sätta read och execute på alla?
<_Dreamer> blir inte det farligt ? :P
<phnom> _Dreamer: Nä, du ska ha rätt ägare på det, så att du slipper mecka med konstiga rättigheter.
<_Dreamer> jo jag vet
<_Dreamer> men allting fungerade innan jag kopierade in mappen som vars inehåll jag utvecklat på windows xp
<phnom> Och vad har den mappen för ägare och rättigheter?
<_Dreamer> sen gjorde jag en backup mapp på det som låg på linux burken och cp:ade över hela min andra mapp och så slutade det fungera
<_Dreamer> det verkar inte spela någon roll för nu kan jag inte komma åt rotmappen www heller
<_Dreamer> men den mappen står det att root äger
<_Dreamer> så jag är förvirrad
<_Dreamer> alltså min www map
<_Dreamer> p
<phnom> Jao, men om root äger hela www root, ingen har exekveringsrättigheter, och apache kör som www-data så är det ju inte så konstigt att det inte fungerar.
 * Barre e nöjd nu
<_Dreamer> hur kollar jag det?
<_Dreamer> och eventuellt ändra
<_Dreamer> r
<phnom> ls -l för att se vilka rättigheter den har och vem som äger den, och sen ändra till rätt ägare med chown och perms med chmod
<_Dreamer> hur kollar jag vad apache kör som för användare?
<_Dreamer> service apache2 --status-all
<_Dreamer> eller hur det nu var
<_Dreamer> ?
<phnom> ps aux | grep apache
<_Dreamer> ska det alltså vara www-data och group root?
<phnom> Det borde funka tycker jag.
<_Dreamer> och sen sätter jag perms chmod -R 655 www
<_Dreamer> ?
<_Dreamer> fungerar icke
<_Dreamer> -.-
<phnom> 755
<_Dreamer> det verkar inte fungera, jag kan se att owner är www-data
<_Dreamer> men rättigheterna i mappen skiftar mellan drwxr-xr-x och -rwxr-xr-x
<phnom> Startat om apache?
<_Dreamer> och fortfarande kommer jag inte åt någonting
<_Dreamer> och jag har startat om apache
<_Dreamer> nu fungerar det
<_Dreamer> :P
<_Dreamer> såja
<_Dreamer> det var lite väntetid
<_Dreamer> tack så mycket för hjälpen
<_Dreamer> :)
<phnom> Vassego
<_Dreamer> mycket fin sida
<seno> var här inne igår angående streamad film på nätete som hackar, har nu märkt att även nerladdade filmfiler hackar, verkar som att det gäller just video av högre kvalité, kan jag fixa detta på något sätt?
<seno> underligt nog så hackar inte ljudet i samma utstäckning
<seno> använder VLC
<frusen> seno, hackar det endast i fullscreen?
<seno> nix, hackar oberoende av fönsterstorlek
<seno> även ljudet hackar ibland
<seno> samtidigt som videon då
<frusen> seno, flashfilmer på nätet?
<frusen> vad är det för filmformat på de nerladdade?
<seno> mp4
<seno> yes, filmer på nätet också
<seno> det händer lite då o då som sagt, men tillräckligt regelbundet o ofta att det förstör tittandet
<frusen> testa starta vlc från terminalen
<frusen> vlc kanske spottar ut något intressant
<seno> frusen: ska jag bara skriva vlc iterminalen
<seno> frusen: ok, fick upp en hel del info
<frusen> något som ser allvarligt ut?
<seno> frusen: har ingen aning vad som är allvarligt :)
<frusen> pastebin.com ;)
<seno> frusen: http://pastebin.com/EYAkB6cK
<seno> en o annan WArning
<frusen> testa ladda filen
<seno> frusen: ???
<seno> frusen: är rookie på detta
<frusen> öpnna vlc i terminalen sen så öppnar du en av filmfilerna
<frusen> sen klistrar du in allt på pastebin
<seno> frusen: http://pastebin.com/vtZJu4bc
<frusen> där har du det
<frusen> eller, mest troligt
<frusen> number of reference frames exceeds max (probably corrupt input), discarding one
<frusen> googla det
<seno> frusen: fast jag föerstår inte felet, ser en massa problem, men förstår inte vad som är problemet
<Vahl> Hej
<seno> frusen: kan man inte bara installera om vlc?
<frusen> seno, testa, käkar just nu men kommer strax
<itmannen> sudo apt-get install vlc
<seno> frusen: ska prova o installera om, så fortsätter vi sen om du har tid igen, smakliog målti :D
<Vahl> Jag har installerat Wubi. Men när jag väljer mitt vanliga nätverk i listen såhänger sig systemet och går tillbaka till en textmiljö i "DOS". "Panic occured  switching back to text console"...
<Huliganbabian> Kan nån hjälpa en IQ befriad människa?
<Vahl> Hur löser jag detta?
<itmannen> Huliganbabian<<  Nja det är inte säkert. vad gäller det ?
<Huliganbabian> Det gäller att ominstallera Urban Terror haha , har slutat funka av nån anledning och jag är inte high tech dessutom nyss skaffat Linux
<itmannen> Vahl<<  Jag har aldrig testat Wubis så jag kan tyvärr inte hjälpa dig
<itmannen> Huliganbabian<<  Visst är det ett spel ?
<Huliganbabian> japp de är det :)
<Huliganbabian> försökte gå in i programhanteraren å hitta de där men nej de fanns inte :p
<itmannen> Huliganbabian<<  Nu är jag ingen kunnig person gällande spel(heller ) :) Men är det inte så att du ska starta spelet via terminalen
<Huliganbabian> har startat det genom att trycka på spelikonen alla gånger innan men idag när jag tröck där dök ett blankt fönster upp i docken som sedan försvann
<itmannen> Huliganbabian<<  Ok. ja då verkar det som din installation pajjat. Har du testat via terminalen ?
<Huliganbabian> nej jag har ju inte det , hur skriver jag då ?
<itmannen> Huliganbabian<<  Det finns en readme i din mapp antar jag
<Huliganbabian> aha smart ;)
<itmannen> Huliganbabian<<  Men jag ska ladda hem source och kolla
<Huliganbabian> snälla gör det , du är guld värd
<Kurdistan> Huliganbabian: hur installerade urban terror?
<Huliganbabian> öhm de var min kusin som gjorde det så jag har ingen aning :(
<Kurdistan> Huliganbabian: vet du vilken version det gäller?
<Huliganbabian> vänta kanske står något
<Huliganbabian> version 2?
<Vahl> itmannen Tycker det är lite konstigt att man inte kan ansluta till sitt nätverk med Wubi, jag menar, hur förväntar de en att byta till ett operativ system som in te
<Vahl> ens har Internet
<Linda^> :o
<Kurdistan> Huliganbabian: låter inte bekant. kan du avinstallera urban terror.
<Huliganbabian> hur gör jag det isånnafall?
<Kurdistan> Huliganbabian: sedan installerar du via playdeb: http://www.playdeb.net/software/Urban%20Terror
<Kurdistan> Huliganbabian: öppna programcentral i ubuntu eller synaptic.
<Kurdistan> skriv urban terror
<Kurdistan> sedan är det bara avinstallera paketen
<Kurdistan> :)
<seno> http://pastebin.com/Rmam8K8F
<seno> har detta problem med VLC
<Kurdistan> Huliganbabian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/692344/ här har jag kopierat hur du går tillväga för installera deb filer från playdeb.
<Kurdistan> följ 1-8
<Huliganbabian> men jag hittar inte avinstallationen :(:(:(:
<Kurdistan> Huliganbabian: hittar du paketen?
<Kurdistan> får du fram något?
<itmannen> Men Urban Terror finns inte som deb
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) ju då gamla gubbe.
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Inte då på deras officiella sida
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) nej men playdeb har :).
<Huliganbabian> ja i programhanterare hitta jag två paket FÖR installation
<seno> har installerat om vlc men problemet kvarstår
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  äää. Det skulle bli för lätt
<Kurdistan> Huliganbabian: du hittar ingen för avinstallation?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) vem säger att det behöver vara svårt?
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Man lär sig mer då
<Kurdistan> seno: kan du ta bort vlc mappen i din home partition?
<frusen> seno, on du testar köra filerna i en annan mediaspelare kvarstår problemet?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) det verkar inte hjälp dig.
<Kurdistan> seno: det kan vara något galet med inställningarna.
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Rätt. men skam den som ger sig
<Kurdistan> det brukar då räcka med att ta bort vlc mappen i din home-partition
<Huliganbabian> nej ingen för avinstallation
<Kurdistan> när du sedan öppnar vlc kommer den ändå fixa en ny mapp
<Kurdistan> installation/avinstallation är inte alltid lösningen
<Kurdistan> Huliganbabian: :) då har du ju den inte ens installerad.
<Kurdistan> inte konstigt att det inte fungerar. :)
<seno> när jag spelar upp samma fil i Filmuppspelaren så är det samma sak, det hackar o hänger upp sig
<Huliganbabian> men nu tröck jag på installera då xD .. men vafan jag spelade ju igår liksom?
<Kurdistan> Huliganbabian: :) ingen aning vad du gjorde bakom skärmen igår.
<Kurdistan> fingrarna :P kanske var okontrollerade
<frusen> seno, har du rätt drivers?
<Huliganbabian> inte jag heller .. haha ja nått sånt
<seno> frusen: bra fråga, installerade allt som följde med och rekomenderades efter installationen av ubuntu
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) disten jag har tjatat om. har urban terror i sin repo. :P behövs ingen extra handpålägg.
<Kurdistan> seno: kolla hårdvarudrivrutiner om du ser några drivrutiner.
<Huliganbabian> vafan
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Jag förstår det. Du har gjort dig känd som en fegis som ska ta den lättaste vägen :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :P ändå ger jag support till de som spelar cool dag in och ut. :P
<seno> enda drivrutin som finn i Hårdvarurutiner är för trådlöst
<frusen> seno, kolla pm
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  ja det är bra. Inte tu tal om annat
<Kurdistan> seno: har du installerad alla codecs/multimedia support?
<seno> Kurdistan: vet faktiskt inte
<seno> frusen: pm ???
<Kurdistan> seno: kanske bra start; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<seno> Kurdistan: skrev in det i terminalen men verkar som att den inte hittar något att instalera...
<seno> Kurdistan:   står att jag redan har den senaste vrsionen
<huliganbabian> äh de gick inte
<Kurdistan> seno: http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-11.04-natty-narwhal-with-ubuntu-classic-p3
<Kurdistan> huliganbabian: :) då kan du göra det jag beskrev tidigare.
<Kurdistan> installera urban terror från playdeb
<Kurdistan> Huliganbabian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/692344/ här har jag kopierat hur du går tillväga för installera deb filer från playdeb.
<Kurdistan> seno: läs härifrån: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<huliganbabian> tack kurdistan :)
<Kurdistan> huliganbabian: np.
<seno> Kurdistan: http://pastebin.com/grZrfQCe
<Kurdistan> seno: jag kör inte ubuntu så det är svårt för mig veta vad du visar.
<Kurdistan> seno: är det svaret när du kör? sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Men finns playdeb för 11.04 ?
<Kurdistan> seno: under livecd/usb live insallation valde du att den skulle installera codecs/multimedia etc?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) ja.
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Men inte för 11.10
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) ne inte för de allra coolaste.
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  :D Och inte för mig heller
<Kurdistan> det lär väl komma när ubuntu 11.10 anses vara stabil
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  DÃ¥ borde det finnas nu mao
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) då är du ensam och tycka det.
<Kurdistan> för den stabila ska släppas i oktober om inget annat har sagts
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Jag är van att vara ensam. Så det stämmer nog bra
<phnom> Eller så kan man bara använda natty-repot :P
<itmannen> 26 oktober släpps den för fegisar :)
<seno> Kurdistan: följde instuktionerna i länken du skickade, och instalerade paketen via terminalen, följde steg för steg instruktionerna i länken
<Kurdistan> seno: hehe inte alla steg behövs.
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Men allvarligt talat så går mina 11.10 -64 väldigt bra
<Kurdistan> kör nu: sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<seno> men det hackar fortfarande när jag spela videofilen
<Kurdistan> seno: vilken version av vlc har du?
<seno> har den enda vlc vesionen som fanns i programcentralen
<seno> Kurdistan: har nu följt alla dina instuktioner o fortfarande samma, behöver inte starta om datorn?
<Kurdistan> seno: :) vilken version?
<Kurdistan> seno: nee. detta är inte windows. :)
<seno> 1.1.9
<itmannen> Tips 1: Byt server i synaptic till huvudserver. Tips2 : kör installationer via terminalen. Då är man säker på att få det färskaste
<Kurdistan> seno: då kör du inte den allra senaste stabila.
<Kurdistan> seno: kan vara värt lägga till Philip5 ppa.
<Kurdistan> han brukar vara duktig på lägga upp senaste vlc
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Helt rätt som omväxling :)
<seno> Kurdistan: ok, som sagt så var det den enda vlc i programcentr
<Kurdistan> seno: :) skriv heja kde. så lär Philip5 vakna.
<seno> Philip5: KDE E BÄST
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Fy unge man. Inte svära i Guds hus
<itmannen> seno<<  Är du stockholmare ?
<Kurdistan> seno: vaknar inte Philip5 så får jag vägleda dig hur man lägger galningens ppa. :)
<seno> itmannen: icke
<seno> Kurdistan: väldig tacksam om du vill :D
<itmannen> seno<<  Såg ut som så på det du skrev. E istället för är :)
<whomee> ugh, de är ju söndag idag :/
<itmannen> Woow. Vilket scoop :D
<seno> itmannen: bara för lat för o skriva
<Kurdistan> seno: 1. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:philip5/extra 2. sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<seno> okej, nu har jag terminalen uppe o synaptic
<Kurdistan> klar. :)
<itmannen> seno<<  Jisses. Ja då är du lat må jag säga
<Kurdistan> seno: ha aldrig terminalen och synaptic öppen samtidigt
<Kurdistan> speciellt om du tänker installera något etc
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  ???
<phnom> Kurdistan: Du missade ett sudo där ^^
<itmannen> Philip5<<  Bra. PÃ¥ han bara
<Kurdistan> phnom: nej. behövs bara början när man lägger till &&.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: prova så får du se. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Vilket ska jag prova. terminalen eller sudo ?
<phnom> Kurdistan: Nej, man måste ha sudo i det andra kommandot också.
<Kurdistan> phnom: du har rätt. länge sedan jag körde sudo. :(
<itmannen> Hahahah
<Kurdistan> seno: 2 är fel.
<Kurdistan> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Så går det när du svär på helig mark :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) jag har ju inte använt sudo på ett tag.
<Kurdistan> jag kör su
<Kurdistan> sedan bara :) köra på
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  su funkar i ubuntu också
<Kurdistan> itmannen: sudo su -i
<Kurdistan> något i den stilen
<Kurdistan> ??
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Nja inte sätter jag dit något -i
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) okej.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: det kanske bara var sudo su -
<Kurdistan> minns inte
<Kurdistan> :P
<Kurdistan> :P sedan behöver jag inte trolla i en terminal
<itmannen> För övrigt så är säkraste och bästa sättet att installera Urban terror via en sh-fil från source
<seno> Kurdistan: gjorde steg 1 o 2 (den nya 2:an)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) ja försök förklara det för en nybörjare.
<Kurdistan> seno: :) då bör få hel del uppdateringar
<seno> men d hackar fortfarande
<Kurdistan> kör inte vlc nu
<Kurdistan> :P människa har du låtit alla uppdateringar fått chansen att installeras?
<seno> fast det gör det i Filmuppspelaren också, så den inte bero på vlc
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  men det brukar inte vara några större bekymmer vad jag märkt iaf
<seno> terminalen har jobbat färdigt????
<Kurdistan> seno: :) ingen aning om den har. du bör kunna se det.
<Kurdistan> om allt går som det ska så har du inte samma vlc version längre
<seno> jo, det som står i terminalen är vad som står när man förts öppnar den
<Kurdistan> seno: vilken version har du nu?
<seno> 1.1.11
<Kurdistan> senaste
<Kurdistan> prova nu öppna vlc från terminalen
<Kurdistan> se om du får samma felmeddelande
<seno> verkar vara samma felmeddelande
<Kurdistan> seno: något är knas då.
<seno> Kurdistan: jasså :D
<Kurdistan> vad är det för filformat du försöker spela?
<seno> mp4
<Kurdistan> seno: har du provat koda den till någon annan format?
<seno> nix
<itmannen> Men det ska inte behövas kodas om. VLC ska öppna mp4 utan problem
<seno> fast det verkar hacka lite mindre nu, precis i början av uppspelningen verkade de vara samma fast nu när videon kör på så funkar det
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ju vlc ska ju kunna göra det.
<Kurdistan> seno: det kan vara dålig kvalite på filen också.
<seno> man vet aldrig
<Kurdistan> du skrev att du märkte skillnad när den fick gå en stund
<itmannen> seno<<  Ett tips. testa att skriva detta i din terminal cvlc
<Kurdistan> det känns som att det är mer fel på filen än vlc
<itmannen> seno<<  menar du att du inte testat någon annan fil ? Jisses
<Kurdistan> seno: 1. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8 2. sudo apt-get update 3. sudo apt-get install umplayer
<Kurdistan> umplayer är bra grejer
<Kurdistan> om filen beter sig samma sak där
<Kurdistan> är det fel på filen
<Kurdistan> för umplayer :) är bäst
<seno> har prpovat nu lite olika filen, bla vad som påstås vara HDtv rip, o det flyter på bra
<itmannen> Suck
<Kurdistan> seno: :) nice. problem löst?
<seno> Kurdistan: verkar så, tusen tack :D
<Kurdistan> seno: np.
<Kurdistan> större problem står vi inför. vad ska vi göra med farbror, itmannen? :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Hur du funderat på nödslakt ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :).
<Kurdistan> itmannen: jag vet inte hur mycket kött man skulle kunna få ut från :P en gammal farbror.
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Eller skänka mig till plågsamma vetenskapliga försök kanske
<Kurdistan> itmannen: +1
<Kurdistan> :P
<seno> tusen tack igen, log out
<Kurdistan> seno: må väl.
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Det vet att smärta är för mig helt främmande
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) vi säger så.
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Lika med samvete, själen och moralen :D
<Kurdistan> ne nu blir det hemlagat "kebab" rulle.
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Äter du onget annat ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: haha. vad? jag äter väl inte kebab varje dag.
<Kurdistan> :P
<Kurdistan> :) jag är känd för mina grytor
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Jag har grisat i mig någon sort av Arabisk lasange. Ljuvligt och lite kryddigt
<Kurdistan> idag är jag trött så en kebab-rulle får vara nog.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: nice nice.
<Kurdistan> ne nu kallar verkligheten. må väl alla tux-vänner.
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Det är bara förnamnet. Min lilla fru är en gudgåva att laga mat
<Kurdistan> itmannen: det tvivlar jag inte på. :)
<itmannen> He de gott broder
<Kurdistan> må väl farbror itmannen .
<Kurdistan> itmannen: du med syster. :)
<itmannen> :D
<E3-NinjaFisk> NÃ¥gon vaken?
<E3-NinjaFisk> Om jag installerar  ett till grafik kort i datorn och kör sli,tror ni att det kommer fungera bättre i spel och så? (ATI - GPU:er, Pinguy OS)
<Philip5> bättre än vad?
<E3-NinjaFisk> än om jag kör med ett
<E3-NinjaFisk> :P
<Philip5> två dåliga blir inte bättre än ett bra
<E3-NinjaFisk> nej men alltså tex 2st 5770?
<Philip5> då är det ju inte sli
<haffe> Crossfire
<E3-NinjaFisk> förlåt mitt fel.  Crossfire*
<Philip5> två blir nog bättre än ett
<haffe> Hur bra stödjer fglrx crossfire?
<E3-NinjaFisk> Jag är nyfiken på om det verkligen kommer fungera så mycket bättre
<haffe> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_crossfire_linux&num=2
<E3-NinjaFisk>  undrar om det fungerar bättre som sagt
<Mofalofan> Tjenare gubbar, är det värt att installera ubuntu ifall man spelar wow? Krånglar det mycket med vanliga program som ventrilo, skype, chrome osv osv?
<CasperN> skype fungerar, wow ska fungera, men vent vetifan
<CasperN> duger inte windows? måste väl vara en bättre plattform för wow, jag antar att det är en massa tredjeparts program till wow man gärna vill ha också
<Mofalofan> Njae, tredjeparts program borde ju vara bottar och sånt. Addons skrivs för det mesta i LUA kod som wow läser. Linux ska väl inte ha några som helst problem med sådant?
<CasperN> hmm ser ut som ventrilo finns till linux, det var mer än jag visste iaf
<E3-NinjaFisk> WoW fungerar utan problem i linux
<CasperN> hmm, servermukvaran var det visst
<CasperN> men det går säkert få fungera också
<E3-NinjaFisk> skype och chrome fungerar helt felfritt för mig så
<Mofalofan> Då man installerar generella saker, drivrutiner, program osv. Vi säger att jag har ubuntu. sedan kommer en lista med mac, windows 7 osv. Då står det ju oftast linux. Väljer man ändå Linux ifall man har ubuntu? Ursäkta för lätta frågor men jag har aldrig användt linux/ubuntu men jag vart sugen på något nytt! :)
<CasperN> ja, linux == ubuntu
<Mofalofan> Tackar tackar, jag ska nog lägga in det på D disken ikväll och testa mig fram. Tackar för infon!
<itmannen> Nu finns protokollet från vårt senaste LoCo-möte ute. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te14/protokoll
<CasperN> det var allt på tiden! herregud vad seg den där protokollföraren var :P
<itmannen> CasperN<<  Hpller med dig fullständigt. En skam för kåren
<CasperN> "[swe]jeppe: Men hur ofta propageras det i #ubuntu-se ? "
<CasperN> helt rätt!
<CasperN> pma varenda en 5 min innan mötet nästa gång :P
<itmannen> CasperN<<  Har du ingen självdiciplin i din tillvaro ?
<CasperN> nej
<itmannen> CasperN<<  Ok. men är det något man är intresserad av sp kommer man ihåg
<CasperN> nej, man måste väcka intresset hos folk, skapa ett behov, typ som apple gör med folk
<itmannen> CasperN<<  Jo jag förstår vad du åsyftar. Du för prata med admin för dessa möten
 * CasperN snackar massa skit och skyller på andra för att han inte deltog trots att han var online förra mötet
<itmannen> CasperN<<  Va  ?
<itmannen> CasperN<<  Nu vet jag iof inte riktigt vem du menar. men ordförande vid förra mötet var HakanS
<CasperN> syftade på att jag inte deltog, trots att jag var inne på freenode
<itmannen> CasperN<<  Jasså du skriver om dig själv :)
<CasperN>  /me
<CasperN> precis
<itmannen> CasperN<<  Men vad menar du med "snackar en massa skit "
<CasperN> hmm, jadu när kom jag med något vettigt?
<itmannen> Aha. Nu fattar jag. Lite självrannsakan
<CasperN> precis :)
<itmannen> CasperN<<  Men det lär knappast att finnas någon orsak att föringa dig själv. Alla har något att tillföra på ett eller annat vis
<haffe> En fisk.
<E3-NinjaFisk> Yes
<Nafallo> hmm.
<Nafallo> hur sura blir folk om jag tar ner ubuntu-se en stund ikvall?
<E3-NinjaFisk> nooooo! vart ska man annars hänga? : )
<itmannen> Nafallo<<  fråga dom som tillhör kategorin folk
<Nafallo> har?
<Nafallo> forum etc...
<Nafallo> inte irc :-P
<Nafallo> aven om ubot2 kommer forsvinna en stund ocksa ;-)
<E3-NinjaFisk> Vrf ska du ta ner dom?
<E3-NinjaFisk> den*
<CasperN> sådär, då var det i kallendern att det är möte den 12 okt
<CasperN> fungerar googles sms tjänst fortfarande?
<Nafallo> slanga i och byta ut lite hardvara tankte jag.
<itmannen> CasperN<<  perfekt !
<Nafallo> E3-NinjaFisk: ^--
<E3-NinjaFisk> ^^ ok
<CasperN> alla mina google kalender kategorier är borta...
<itmannen> Nafallo<<  Det gör man på natten sen dom flesta lagt sig
<Nafallo> itmannen: jag sover pa natterna :-P
<Nafallo> och i den har kanalen sover fan inte folk :-P
<itmannen> Nafallo<<  Ok. Då är du en light-version av serveradmin
<Nafallo> itmannen: ehrm. wut?
<Nafallo> itmannen: jag har ett jobb... fwiw.
<itmannen> Nafallo<<  vad tycker du det tillför texten att skriva ut svordomar ?
<Nafallo> itmannen: forhoppningsvis blir sarkasmen lite klarare.
<itmannen> Nafallo<<  Ok. men det är för kidz. Inte vuxet folk
<Nafallo> itmannen: vi har ungdomar har.
<Nafallo> vet inte om "kidz" ser sa vuxet ut heller, nu nar vi ar inne pa amnet ;-)
<Nafallo> snarare valdigt lunar :-P
<itmannen> Nafallo<<  Och ? Varför leda in dom på fel gramatik
<Nafallo> que?
<itmannen> Nafallo<<  Att lära dom att skriva fel och dåligt
<Nafallo> svordomar = inte fel grammatik. kidz = fel grammatik.
<itmannen> Nafallo<< Ok Jag stavade fel.
<itmannen> Nafallo<<  Skriva ut svordomar tyder på dåligt ordförråd
<itmannen> Nafallo<<  Det är nämligen emot alla de nu gällande regler som finns om skrivandets ädla konst
<Nafallo> itmannen: ehrm. ar du har bara for att braka, eller var kommer den har diskussionen ifran. du borjade med att kalla mig light-version av serveradmin och sen klagar du pa att jag svar och for dalig grammatik nar det ar du som skriver 'kidz' istallet for 'ungdomar'? kanske dags du lagger ner, for jag har inte tid och lust att forsoka hanga med i dina svangningar.
<BratAnon> Vet man hur länge kernerl.org kommer vara nere för underhåll? Har varit så i några dagar nu.
<BratAnon> kernel.org*
<itmannen> Nafallo<<  Det är lugnt. Jag förstår att du ger upp :)
<Nafallo> itmannen: det har inget att gora med att ge upp. det har att gora med att du inte ar vard min tid :-)
<itmannen> Nafallo<<  Ok. Men jag har inga och har aldrig haft planer på att vara här bara för att bråka som du tror. Jag bara opponerar mig mot svordomar i text
<itmannen> nat Och Kidz är ett vedertaget uttryck för ungdomar.
<Philip5> itmannen: bara en timme kvar nu. ska du poppa popcorn i tid?!?!
<itmannen> Philip5<<  Hej. Nä ikväll blir det köttbullar som tilltugg. Jag har en stor lapp bredvid mig som påminnelse
<itmannen> Philip5<<  Jag skriver smått nu. men den serien ska jag plocka hem :)
<Philip5> itmannen: kanske skulle varit du som hållit i det programmet istället
<itmannen> Philip5<<  :D Jo hej du. Då hade det blivit dårarnas afton
<Philip5> itmannen: du är nog bara blygsam
<itmannen> Philip5<<  Nope. Jag är en urbota realist och är medveten om mina begränsningar
<itmannen> Intresserad av foto ?  Kunskapskanalen klockan 21. Mästerfotografens hemligheter
<Philip5> itmannen: du har väl i alla fall den kanalen?
<itmannen> Philip5<<  Jo visst har jag det. Ska bänka mig i TV-fotöljen i god tid
<itmannen> Nu har jag laddat hem source för Urban Terror. Och det är inget man installerar. Man gör det direkt från mappen. Man väljer bara om det är 32 eller 64 man har i sitt operativ
<itmannen> Jag skrev detta pga det var frågor om detta tidigare
<haffe> cat README
<itmannen> 20min. And still counting
<edion> någon mer som har problem med ljud på mkv filer i xbmc 10.1 maverick
<spydon> Hmm, när jag försöker ta bort gnome så försöker apt-get installera kde och vice versa...
 * itmannen is away: Nu blir det Mästerfotografen på Kunskapskanalen. Se denna dokumentär om mig
<andol> spydon: Låter som om du har något (meta)paket installerar som dependar på "gnome" alternativt "KDE", fast gissningsvis mer precist. Hur (försöker) du radera gnome?
<spydon> sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome någonting
<spydon> Eller nej, jag tog bort gdm
<andol> spydon: Tja, såtillvida du inte har platsbrist på disken så tror jag det är lättast att först installera $ny_skrivbordsmiljö, och sen radera $gammal_skrivbordsmiljö, istället för att börja med att plocka bort $gammal_skrivbordsmiljö.
<spydon> andol: men jag vill inte ha någon ny skrivbordsmiljö... :P
<spydon> Det ska vara en headless server och den hade ingen cd-läsare så jag behövde installera genom USB och det gick inte att installera ubuntu-server så.
<andol> spydon: Tja, I sådant fall tror jag du får börja demontera installerad "ovanifrån", och spara gdm/kdm till slutet.
<spydon> och nu när gdm redan är borttaget då?
<spydon> Hur hittar jag vilka paket det är som dependar på det jag försöker ta bort?
<andol> En variant är i alla fall att installera apt-rdepends, och sen köra "apt-rdepends -r paketnamn"
<spydon> låter bra!
<Philip5> itmannen: blev du taggad? du kunde väl allt det där som var ganska basic
<spydon> andol: hmm, rdepends tar inte bort paket eller? Den bara visar vilka som beror på paketet ifråga? Eller gör jag fel...
<andol> Precis, apt-rdepends visar endast data, det påverkar inte systemet.
<andol> Notera även att apt-rdepends visar alla beroenden, och inte paket som är installerade.
<itmannen> Philip5<<  Nja taggad vet jag väl inte. Var lite flummigt. Men serien kan säkert bli bättre
<spydon> Bah, det måste finnas nått enklare sätt att göra det på.
<spydon> Detta kommer ju att ta år och dar när det är sånna paket som sjukt mycket grejer har beroenden till...
<spydon> Kan man inte bara ta bort allt grafiskt på nått sätt?
<spydon> Eller jag har ju lyckats ta bort xserver och gdm, men inte alla grafiska program
<Philip5> itmannen: det var lite för grundläggande men kul när foto uppmärksammas mer
<itmannen> Philip5<<  Helt klart. och jag föringar absolut inte det dom beskrev
<andol> spydon: Tja, det lättaste hade nog varit att installera headless/server från början :) Går alldeles utmärkt att göra via USB-minne, även om jag är osäker hur det förhåller sig med den grafiska USB-bootdisk-skaparen.
<spydon> Mjo, men det tar sånn tid att göra allt själv när man gör bootbara stickor
<spydon> Jag försökte en gång och jag kom in i installeraren, men sen när den skulle börja installera paket hittade den inte paketen för att den trodde att de låg på en cd :P
<whomee> fasen tasksel är riktigt smidigt
<andol> spydon: Tja, brukar räcka fint med kärnan och initrd:n från netboot-installerna. Då förutsätter den att resten ska dras hem via http från lämplig spegel.
<andol> spydon: Antagligen överkurs att sätta sig in i bara för att få aktuell maskin minimal, men en bra lärogrej om du vill lära dig mer generellt.
<spydon> Okej, men hur ska den veta vad som ska dras hem, jag vill ju inte sitta och bestämma varje paket som ska installeras
<andol> spydon: Du får upp en liknande meny som med server/alternatve-installern, där du väljer paketgrupper.
<andol> (Ja, alltså det är ju alternative-installerna, aka: Debian-installerna. Menar alltså samma som vid installation från någon utav de skivorna.)
<spydon> Ja, det är ju helt klart okej
<R2D21> Snart ny rigg te farsan installerad.
<Nafallo> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
 * itmannen is back (gone 01:15:37)
<HakanS> Nafallo:Har du tid för en fråga?
<HakanS> Har börjat titta på en ny dator. Men det finns ju en uppsjö av processorer och socketar. Vad ska jag välja? Datorn ska främst användas till bildbehandling och videoredigering.
<Philip5> HakanS: då blir ju cpu-kraft rätt viktig. satsa på en i7a då
<haffe> Eller en bulldozer.
<Philip5> sockel lga 1155
<Philip5> fast sockel 1366 är rätt najs också
<HakanS> Philip5: i7 2600K är c:a 700:- dyrare än i5 2500K. Skiljer det mycket i faktisk prestanda?
<HakanS> Philip5: Hur fungerar det med den inbyggda grafiken?
<Philip5> HakanS: tror det skiljer i snitt 15-20%
<itmannen> HakanS<<  Dög det tycker du ? Kritik mottages tacksamt så länge det är positiv :)
<Philip5> inbyggda grafiken är inte mycket att hänga i gran i jämförelse med ett medel-kort
<HakanS> itmannen: Det var bra.
<itmannen> HakanS<<  Pust. Vilken tur jag har
<HakanS> Philip5: Så det är ingen idé att skaffa ett moderkort med grafikport då?
<Markslap> God kväll, jag har både IPv4 och IPv6 till min Ubuntu-maskin och vill kunna använda båda av dom, men jag får inte IPv6 att fungera alls.
<itmannen> Markk^<<  Men anväbds IPv6 nu då ?
<Philip5> HakanS: om du ska ha den som server eller bara något surfmässigt så. vill du ha lite mer fart på grafiken för något så är det bättre med ett dedikerat grafikkort.
<Markslap> Jag har kört root@pheorize:/# ifconfig eth0 inet6 add 2a01:4f8:120:14e1::10/64
<Markslap> Men jag kommer inte åt IPv6-saker ändå.
<Markslap> Hade även kört: root@pheorize:/# ip route add 2a01:4f8:120:14e1::1/59 dev eth0
<Markslap> Och: root@pheorize:/# ip route add default via 2a01:4f8:120:14e1::1
<Markslap> Men fortfarande samma problem.
<itmannen> Men jag tror inte IPv6 används ännu
<Markslap> 22:20:30 -!- Irssi: Connecting to efnet.xs4all.nl [2001:888:0:2::2] port 6667
<Markslap> 22:20:33 -!- Irssi: Unable to connect server efnet.xs4all.nl port 6667 [No route to host]
<Markslap> itmannen: Det är orelaterat.
<itmannen> Markslap<<  Orelaterat ?
<HakanS> Philip5: Det var ungefär vad jag trodde. Då blir det till att leta upp ett lämpligt grafikkort också. Pust.
<Markslap> itmannen: Jag gör nog fel inställningar bara.
<Philip5> HakanS: 2600k är väldigt tacksam att överklocka också. jag kör min i 4.4 ghz till vardags och kan pressa den till 4.7 ghz om jag ökar varven på min cpu-fläkt och inte kör den i silence mode
<Markslap> itmannen: Att få använder IPv6 är orelaterat till min fråga.
<Markslap> Någon som vet hur jag kan ställa in detta?
<Philip5> HakanS: grafiken i har ändå hårdvaru-accelerator för video och lite sånt men som sagt. ska du ha något lite mer drag i 3d mer än basic så får man ta något extra
<itmannen> Markslap<<  det skrev jag inte. Jag skrev att det nog inte används ännu
<Markslap> itmannen: Okej, det vet jag.
<Markslap> Men varför berättar du det?
<Markslap> Jag vet att få använder det.
<Markslap> Men jag vill ändå använda IPv6.
<itmannen> Markslap<<  Hur menar du att du ska få igång något som inte är i drift ännu ?
<DanielSenat> hej
<Markslap> Det är i drift.
<Markslap> IPv4 och IPv6 används paralellt.
<DanielSenat> Jag installerade xubuntu nyss, har kört ubuntu ett tag
<Markslap> Om du inte vet något om detta så behöver du inte säga något angående detta. Inte för att vara otrevlig eller så, men det slösar lite av min tid. :P
<HakanS> Philip5: Som TORCS och SuperTuxKart?
<Markslap> NÃ¥gon som har en aning?
<itmannen> Markslap<<  Bara för du har alternativet så betyder det inte att det funkar
<Markslap> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6
<Markslap> Den artikeln säger ju inte ett skit om hur man får IPv6 att fungera, bara tunnlar och sånt.
<Philip5> HakanS: de kräver nog inte så mycket
<DanielSenat> Mitt problem, det startar inte normalt. Det enda som händer är at det kommeer en terminalruta uppe i vänstra hörnet. enda sättet att starta är att skriva kommandot "startxfce4"i den. Vad har hänt??
<itmannen> Markslap<<  Och vad tror du det kan bero på ?
<Markslap> itmannen: Snälla, IPv6 används av dom flesta IRC-nätverk, Google har sin ipv6.google.com och många hemsidor har stöd för IPv6.
<Markslap> Så ja, det används.
<itmannen> Markslap<<  Jag är snäll.
<Markslap> Kan du vara vänlig och glida bort från min fråga är du snäll nu?
<itmannen> Jisses då :D
<Markslap> Men du kan uppenbarligen inget om det och påstår felaktiga saker.
<itmannen> Ok. Jag är dum som ett nöt :D
<HakanS> Philip5: Kanske ska börja med den integrerade grafiken och se om det duger. Nackdelen är kanske att dessa moderkort är dyrare, och då har jag kastat pengarna i sjön om grafiken inte duger.
<DanielSenat> Mitt problem, xubuntu startar inte normalt. Det enda som händer är at det kommeer en terminalruta uppe i vänstra hörnet. enda sättet att starta är att skriva kommandot "startxfce4"i den. Vad har hänt??
<itmannen> Men jag hoppas du får hjälp här att få igång IPv6. Slut
<DanielSenat> Nyss installerat..
<haffe> Det låter som att din .Xinitrc har gått sönder, eller att dina startup script knasar.
<DanielSenat> haffe: hur kollar jag det?
<haffe> JAg är inte säker på hur xubuntu 11.04 fungerar.
<haffe> Det har ju hänt en massa med startupscripten.
<DanielSenat> Jag bytte från ubuntu, bara installerade xubuntu-desktop och tog bort gnome..
<DanielSenat> Ok jag vet inte ens om jag fick 11.04 eller 10.04
<DanielSenat> ...
<R2D21> DanielSenat, Minst bekymmer med en ren installation.
<haffe> DanielSenat: Pröva att köra en apt-get --reinstall gdm
<itmannen> DanielSenat<<  Vad använder du istället för gnome då ?
<haffe> Därefter rc-update add gdm default
<DanielSenat> jag använder inte gnome längre, kör ju xubuntu med xfce eller nåt.. haffe: Jag provar det
<DanielSenat> haffe: apt-get --reinstall gdm blev E: Felaktig åtgärd gdm
<DanielSenat> R2D21: Ja jag tror det, jag har lite nyckelringsproblem som finns kvar.. borde bara installera om allt från start
<R2D21> DanielSenat, Ja jag föredrar det. Annars blir det varken hackat eller malet. jag har dessutom en testdator som jag provar allt nytt på.
<DanielSenat> R2D21: Måste bara köpa en extern hdisk eller lite dvdskivor så jag kan spara lite grejer...
<DanielSenat> den lilla terminalrutan är borta nu, kanske funkar om jag startar om.. ska prova
<R2D21> När måste vi gå och lägga oss?
<Philip5> våga vägra att lägga sig
<R2D21> Philip5, Sambon sover redan men jag känner mej allt för nyfiken för hur det ska gå med farsans maskin innan jag lägger mig. Lägger in uppdateringarna till ubntu just nu.
<itmannen> Philip5<<  kan du säga som är en junior och orkar vara uppe på nättrena. Tänk på mig då som har ena foten i graven
<itmannen> På tal om det. Nu är det dags för en ålderman att lämna fritt spelrum för er yngre förmågor. Dvs Godnatt
<R2D21> itmannen, Ja jag tar nog bingen med om en stund .-)
<itmannen> Ha de gott alla
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<CasperN> gj
<speedxco1e> tips på var man kan se mappningen av mod1
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) kde är bäst.
<Kurdistan> kdenlive är dock buggig. :)
<Philip5> heja kde
<Philip5> ja kdenlive har ju utlovat 0.8.2 i snart 2 månader med en massa fixar och lite godis
<Philip5> verkar ju ta tid på sig
<Kurdistan> Philip5: tyvärr.
<Kurdistan> kör inte så ofta videoredig. men blir det så är det openshot
<Philip5> jo openshot är rätt trevligt men jag tror kdenlive har fler features
<Kurdistan> Philip5: det har kdenlive.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: novacut och en till kommer snart.
<Kurdistan> då lär kdenliv och openshot inte behövas i samma utsträckning
<Philip5> fast vi har ju inte sett hur väl novacut kommer funka
<Philip5> ska man behöva ladda upp footage så kan det ju också bli ganska opraktiskt om man har lite större filer
<Philip5> Kurdistan: som du ser här så är det rätt mycket fixar och grejer som kommer in i 0.8.2: http://kdenlive.org/discover/0.8.2
<Kurdistan> Philip5: nice.
<maxjezy> tjena
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: tjena.
<maxjezy> tjena Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: allt väl
<maxjezy> jorå, de funkar.
<maxjezy> själv?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: bara bra. :)
<Kurdistan> sätter ihop några avi filer
<maxjezy> vad kör du för program?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: mencoder.
<Kurdistan> körs från CLI
<maxjezy> :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: :) finner du gui så är du välkommen.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: jag fann en. Avidemux.
<Kurdistan> ska testas :)
<Kurdistan> den var dålig. länge leve CLI. :)
<Philip5> med cli så finns ju även enkla avimerge
<maxjezy> blender annars
<maxjezy> jaha
<edion> någon mer som har problem med ljud på mkv filer i xbmc 10.1 maverick
#ubuntu-se 2012-09-10
<gecko> Godmorgon världen och dess tillfälliga besökare
<segoflic> morrn morrn
<gecko> Idag så ska jag ta och ominstallera denna laptop till 12.10
 * [Spooky] gääspar...
<johanbr> einand: har ett vagt minne av att jag sett att det inte funkar
<johanbr> (i xbmc, tror jag det var)
<HakanS> gecko: Har du inte kört 12.10 under lång tid?
<madbear> segoflic: tjenna
<gecko> Nu väntar jag bara på ett skype-samtal från Turkiet. Sen så ominstalleras denna laptop till 12.10
<coffe> delhage,  får nog banga idag ..  var tvungen gå upp tidigt.
<coffe> förslag på lösning om datorn inte hittar partitionen på min disk ?
<epzil0n> meh, nu ser jag inte åäö igen :(
<epzil0n> och jag har inte ens rört någonting, aldrig får man vara riktigt nöjd
<Barre> coffe: har du utökat root-filsystemet online? ;P
<coffe> Barre,  njet .
<coffe> Barre,  efter omstart så saknas en
<Barre> coffe: en partition?
<coffe> Barre,  ja en pv partition  ( en hel disk som en pv )
<Barre> coffe: har du gjort en pv på dev/sdX eller /dev/sdX1 ?
<Barre> coffe: och pvscan fungerar inte?
<coffe> sdX
<coffe> har fått startat partial
<Barre> ok... har själv aldrig kört på sdX, kör alltid sdX1 (tror HeMan kör direct mot devicen, kanske han vet hur man kan "rädda" den). det är inte så enkelt att disken gått sönder då?
<coffe> Barre,  inte så troligt disken gått sönder då det är en proxmox image.
<Barre> ahh .... vad säger pvscan? inget error?
<coffe> Barre,  kör testdisk precis så kan inte kolla
<Barre> ok
<coffe> Barre,  no error on pvscan
<coffe> cur pv = 2 , act pv = 1
<epzil0n> funkar mina åäö nu eller?
<epzil0n> kan någon skriva åäö så jag ser att det funkar från båda hållen?
<coffe> åäö
<epzil0n> tack :))
<epzil0n> fattar inte vad som hände men efter omstart på servern så funkar det igen, skumt
<epzil0n> om man kör med putty in till sitt skal vad ska man ställ in den på?
<epzil0n> UTF8 eller?
<epzil0n> hm, kan det vara det som ställde till det förresten eftersom skalet accepterar lokala locales?
<epzil0n> AcceptEnv LANG LC_* är inte bortkommenterad
<epzil0n> i sshd_config alltså
<Barre> coffe: har du två olika vg? eller är båda pv i samma vg?
<coffe> samma
<Barre> coffe: pvscan -vvvv och pastebin på output
<coffe> Barre,  missing 1 device får jag på -vv
<Barre> coffe: kan det vara så att proxmox in presenterat ut disken till gästen ordentligt?
<epzil0n> åäö
<epzil0n> hm, funkar ju i putty med
<epzil0n> jaja, blir inte klok på detta med locales :/
<epzil0n> testade att installera ubuntu 12.04 på min nya hp folio 13 men jag ser ju inte ett skit eftersom skärmen är svart och jag kan inte använda fn tangenterna :(
<epzil0n> ska testa 12.10 betan istället, borde väl vara nya kernel som kanske löser mina problem?
<coffe> Barre,  inte säker alls
<Barre> coffe: ser du om gästens ser den "disken" i dmesg då?
<coffe> Barre,  håller på och undersöka det.
<coffe> Barre,  den hittar en partition .. men kan inte skriva ner den :/
<coffe> P Linux LVM2               0   0  1 108186   6 38  109051904
<epzil0n> haha, jag plockade fram luren och satte på ficklampan så att jag kunde se skärmen och sedan bara drog upp ljuset! :D
<epzil0n> konstigt att den är satt på nästan 0 som default
<epzil0n> najs, allt funkar utom fn tangenterna med ljusstyrkan så får fixa nått fulhack till det senare :P
<epzil0n> fan vad gött och bli av med windows :D
<MarkusDBX> Är det så att mv inte gillar att flytta kataloger mellan olika diskar?
<MarkusDBX> eller gör jag nåt fel?
<coffe> hur får man fdisk fatta disken blivit större ?
<Dynamit> Hej
<MarkusDBX> hej
<epzil0n> hej
<epzil0n> coffe: har den svällt upp? :D
<epzil0n> så går det när man matar dom med skräp :P
<epzil0n> någon aom kör ubuntu 12.10 betan?
<epzil0n> s*
<andol> epzil0n: jo
<epzil0n> ok :)
<epzil0n> vad tror du om att slänga ut unity och lägga in gnome shell istället då? :P
 * epzil0n ber säkert om problem :D
<epzil0n> vill ha senaste men gillar inte unity ;)
<andol> epzil0n: Tja, ifall du är nyfiken så skadar det ju inte att testa?
<andol> epzil0n: Jag menar, kör du betan så har du ju redan tagit en risk att någon eventuellt kan gå temporärt kajko.
<epzil0n> hehe, alltid nyfiken :D
<epzil0n> jepp
<epzil0n> köpte en ny netbook och testar lite bara, redan trött på windows
<epzil0n> skumt är att både med 12.04 och 12.10 så får man lysa på skärmen för att se nått eftersom ljuset är nästan noll på skärmen :/
<MarkusDBX> epzil0n: jag måste få rekommendera xfce för netbooks.
<MarkusDBX> xfce är skitsnabbt
<MarkusDBX> unity på netbooks... det "brickar" många netbooks från vettig användning tyvärr
<epzil0n> jo jag fastnade för xfce 4.10 riktigt najs
<epzil0n> fast jag har ju en i5 med 4GB ram, ska väl räcka?
<MarkusDBX> att man sen kan ta ner storlek på typ "allt" och tweaka minsta lilla är mkt najs på low-rez skärmar.
<MarkusDBX> i5 =)  haha är det ens en netbook?
<epzil0n> Resolution: 1366x768
<epzil0n> notebook sa jag ju eller ja ultrabook kanske :D
<epzil0n> dessa namn.. en hp folio 13 e det i alla fall ;)
<epzil0n> 13.3 tummare
<MarkusDBX> skärmen gör att xfce är najs i vilket fall
<MarkusDBX> även om du har "pulvret" för unity
<epzil0n> undrar om steget till xfce 4.12 blir lika bra som från 4.08 till 4.10?
<epzil0n> såg på softpedia att dom stakat ut milstolparna :P
<epzil0n> vad kör du själ med då MarkusDBX ?
<epzil0n> v*
<epzil0n> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Xfce-4-12-Will-Be-Released-on-March-10th-2013-291007.shtml
<MarkusDBX> epzil0n: jag kör med xfce 4.8.
<MarkusDBX> epzil0n: den buggar ibland, men på det hela taget är den awsome för en netbook.
<MarkusDBX> Sen kör jag gammel gnome på desktop. Överväger dock xfce till allt.
<MarkusDBX> mest för att jag ogillar "tjocka"-fönsterlister och annat fluff.
<epzil0n> varför kör du inte den där ppa:n så du får 4.10 istället den är ju såå mycket bättre tycker jag ;)
<epzil0n> jo jag e inte mycket för lullet nuförtiden, men så har jag ju ny dator och nått ska man väl ha all power till :D
 * epzil0n sitter mest i terminalen och meckar.. sicket slöseri på resurser :D
<MarkusDBX> epzil0n: haha jag jobbar typ på gränsen hela tiden, och behöver verkligen all kraft
<MarkusDBX> epzil0n: har du provat att köra helt utan gui, typ bara en grid-baserad wm? någongång?
<epzil0n> nope, har en plan att ge mig på Arch från scratct någon dag men nu hörde jag av en kompis att det var mycket strul eftersom dom ändrat på massa saker som installationsmediat m.m så nu måste man typ ha koll på allt
<epzil0n> hmm, detta var ju skumt.. mitt wifi interface kallas eth1 det ska det ju inte göra :/
<Squarism> Hej hopp
<Squarism> Ni som håller på med nät o dyl
<Squarism> i TCP så brukar man ju prata om Connection-time ohc response time
<maxjezy> mm
<maxjezy> marabou
<Squarism> Jag kör prestanda körningar här mot en HTTP resurs. 7 mil från servrarna får jag en Connect-Time på 2.7 ms
<Squarism> samma tid från london ligger på närmare 50ms
<Squarism> är det ngt fishy eller är det förväntat?
<epzil0n> inte konstigt att jag inte hitta någon trafik på wlan0 :/
<epzil0n> maxjezy: hehe, munchies eller? :D
<maxjezy> epzil0n, alltid
<epzil0n> lol :D
<Squarism> Är det någon som har en uppfattning om sådant?
<epzil0n> Squarism: nope inte idag :D
<maxjezy> Squarism, det är längre än sju mil till london misstänker jag
<Squarism> servrarna står i sthlm
 * epzil0n tror det ocksp :P
<Squarism> 7 mil ifrån sthlm får jag 2.8 ms
<Squarism> från london får jag 50ms
<Squarism> på själva connecten
<epzil0n> Squarism: hur mäter du då?
<maxjezy> Squarism, inte för att låta som en gammal gubbe men
<Squarism> httpperf, apachebench och siege har jag testat
<maxjezy> har du bråttom?
<Squarism> njä
<epzil0n> ok
<maxjezy> 50 ms hit å dit
<epzil0n> maxjezy: lustigkurre där :D
<maxjezy> på min tid hade vi knappt bilar
<maxjezy> saker fick ta sin tid
<epzil0n> du när jag var ung då bodde vi i en papplåda och fick gå överallt släpandes på en annan jävel :D
<Squarism> Leverantören kräver < 30 ms
<epzil0n> Squarism: för att?
<Squarism> vet inte
<epzil0n> ok
<Squarism> gilalr fort?
<maxjezy> Squarism, Du får be leverantören om bättre speed, på gatan är det där speedet knappt värt något
<MarkusDBX> jag bodde i en sjö när jag var ung. det ni
<maxjezy> MarkusDBX, för sent att vara lustigkurre, vi har gått vidare i livet.
<MarkusDBX> maxjezy: note taken
<epzil0n> maxjezy: alla sådana där diskussioner om vem som hade det värst slutar alltid med nått i stil med den här klassikern http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe1a1wHxTyo
<epzil0n> ^^
<epzil0n> var ändrar man så att eth1 blir som det ska vara wlan0?
<epzil0n> eller är det nått ny påhitt att det ska vara så nuförtiden?
<maxjezy> epzil0n japp!
<epzil0n> wtf
<epzil0n> why?
<maxjezy> japp till länken dvs
<epzil0n> jaja :D
<epzil0n> den e rolig ;)
<epzil0n> hur går det för dig då maxjezy, hittat ditt drömjobb än eller?
<epzil0n> lol, kommentar om gnome shell - It's better than Windows 7 - no shit sherlock! :D
<epzil0n> 3.5.91 ser ju riktigt bra ut, ska testa och se om det är nått att ha :P
<epzil0n> näe dags att gå ut och handla nått att röka, cola och så nått och mumsa på :P
<epzil0n> ha det gött folket
<gecko> Nu är det dags för en stund sovande
<maxjezy> epzil0n, nej och nu blir jag nog vräkt också
<realubot> maxjezy: Vräkt?
<einand> maxjezy: varför vräkt?
<maxjezy> einand, jag betalade hyran för typ 3 dagar sedan
<maxjezy> men jag fick inkasso idag
<maxjezy> vad ska jag göra?
<einand> maxjezy: betala in 160kr (eller vad inkasso kostnaden är) och eposta dom att skulden är reglerad med hyresvärden
<maxjezy> einand, skrev till dom nu iaf, betalar in senast 15:e om de inte återkommit med svar
<maxjezy> då ska skulden vara reglerad enligt dom, annars tar dom till åtgärder
<maxjezy> ska ta och ringa in till mitt hyres-grej och be om lägre hyra
<maxjezy> och utnytja alla rättigheter jag har härefter
<einand> maxjezy: enligt lagen kan du bli vräkt samma dag som det blir sen betalning, även om jag inte tror specielt många hyresvärdar genomför det
<maxjezy> einand, nej det stämmer som du säger, blir jag vräkt så äre bara flytta
<maxjezy> inte så att jag trivs här endå
<maxjezy> men nu har jag ingen skuld till hyresbolaget iaf, så nu kan ja inte bli prickad hos kronofogden iaf
<einand> maxjezy: tar säkert ett halvår att komma till kfm, och även om det kommer dit kan du bestrida, och betala när du kan
<einand> för du har alltid rätt att bestrida utan att riskera en prick
<maxjezy> nå, tror ni någon mer president kommer hamna på mount rushmore?
<einand> är igentligen bara om man skiter i skulder man får prickar, eller är en statiligskuld cns, tvlicensen, skatter
<maxjezy> einand, JAJA, jag ska betala iaf :)
<realubot> maxjezy: Driver du med mig? Dom har inte rätt att vräka dig för att du är 10 dagar sen med hyran en månad.
<einand> maxjezy: hoppas inte det det
<einand> realubot: jo
<einand> realubot: räcker med 1 minut sen
<realubot> einand: Det tror jag inte på.
<einand> jodå
<maxjezy> tror einand har rätt här, annars vore det konstigt.
<realubot> einand: Dels finns där en marginal på x dagar efter förfallodatum och dels krävs att hyran varit sen x månader i rad eller något och att inbetalning efter påminnelse inte gjorts.
<realubot> Tror einand snackar skit här.
<einand> Det är mycket viktigt att du betalar din hyra senast den sista vardagen i varje månad om du inte har någon överenskommelse om annan förfallodag med din hyresvärd. Om du inte betalar hyran i tid kan hyresvärden säga upp dig och du kan förlora din bostad. Vid betalning på bank- eller postkontor anses betalningen omedelbart vara hyresvärden tillhanda. Om du betalar med giro räknas hyran som betald först när betalningsuppdraget tagits emot av det fö
<realubot> maxjezy: einand http://www.hyresgastforeningen.se/Fraga_Oss/Sidor/Vilka-rattigheter-har-jag-om-jag-blir-uppsagd-for-att-jag-inte-betalt-hyran.aspx
<realubot> Läs och lär.
<realubot> "Om värden säger upp ditt hyresavtal ska du också få ett meddelande där det står att du kan få tillbaka hyresrätten om du betalar hyran inom tre veckor från den dag du fick del av meddelandet. Om du inte betalar hyran inom de tre veckorna är det stor risk att du förlorar rätten att bo kvar.  Dessa fall bedömer tingsrätten mycket strängt."
<realubot> maxjezy: så du kan andas ut förutsatt att du inte har varit sen många gånger:
<realubot> "Det är också viktigt att du betalar hyran i tid. Betalar du hyran några dagar försent vid upprepade tillfällen, kan hyresvärden också säga upp dig och du blir tvungen att flytta. "
<einand> realubot: känner till flera fall där folk blivit vräkga dagen efter, med tingsrättens godkännande
<einand> dock om personen inte flyttar ut, kan hyresvärden inte göra nått på ett halvår
<realubot> einand: Det ska inte vara möjligt om personen betalat inom 3 veckor efter att personen fått del av meddelandet.
<realubot> einand: Om man får tro hyresvärden.
<realubot> einand: Jag tycker det låter skumt att hyresvärdarna skulle ha sådan makt. Det handlar trots allt om människors bostäder. Tror det är svårare än så att vräka människor.
<maxjezy> jag har blivit vräkt tidigare
<einand> lättare att säga upp, än att få folk att flytta
<realubot> Det räcker inte med mindre än 7 dagars försenad hyra.
<einand> du måste inte flytta bara för lägenheten är uppsagd
<realubot> Grejen med en vräkning är att man åker ut.
<realubot> Och det gör man inte för att hyran är x dagar sen någon enstaka gång.
<einand> klart att du gör
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> http://www.ebo.se/CM/Templates/Article/general.aspx?cmguid=18f09b89-9b7a-4c84-89cd-21a99d688748
<einand> stämmer det att lagarna ändrats, så som hyresgästföreningen säger, så blir jag rejält irriterad
<realubot> "Betalas inte hyran in trots krav skickas en uppsägning och begäran om avhysning till Kronofogdemyndigheten på grund av att hyresrätten är förverkad. Uteblir betalningen trots detta verkställer Kronofogden en avhysning, det vill säga en vräkning."
<realubot> Här står i praktiken samma sak.
<einand> tack för länkgen till Ebo, den säger samma sak som mig
<einand> tänkte väl att man inte kunde lita på HGF
<realubot> En uppsägning görs, begäran om avhysning skickas till Kronofogden. Och om betalningen uteblir även då så åker man ut.
<realubot> einand: Det gör den ju inte?
<einand> gör den ju
<andol> realubot, einand: Kan det vara så att ni använder order vräkning på olika vis, antingen åsyftades själva uppsägningen eller själva avhysningen?
<realubot> En vräkning är avhysningen.
<realubot> Det är när man kastas ut i praktiken. Av Kronofogden och ev. m.h.a. polis.
<realubot> Och man blir inte av med hyreskontraktet för att man inte betalar EN räkning i tid.
<realubot> Även om några veckor har passerat efter förfallodatum för hyran.
<realubot> Okej, man blir av med kontraktet men man får tillbaka det samma sekund som man betalar in hyran efter att hyresvärden har meddelat om uppsägning.
<realubot> Man har tid på sig att korrigera en utebliven inbetalning.
<einand> jag anser att man blir vräkt, när man får brev om att avtalet är uppsagt
<einand> sedan dröjer det _MINST_ 3 månader innan man kan amäla det till KFM för avhysning
<realubot> einand: Det är för att du inte förstår skillnaden mellan vräkning och uppsägning.
<einand> realubot: jag förstår skillnaden, är du som inte gör det
<realubot> einand: Att hyresrätten sägs upp innebär inte att personen blir vräkt.
<realubot> Vräkning är det praktiska förfarande där hyresrätten övertas (med våld om så krävs).
<realubot> einand: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vr%C3%A4kning
<einand> vräkning är det när hyresvärden säger upp avtalet pga misskötelsen från hyresgästens sida
<einand> iaf juridiskt
<realubot> "Vräkning eller avhysning betyder att någon tvingas flytta ut ur lägenhet eller annan bostad, till exempel på grund av störande levnad, tvångsförsäljning eller obetald hyra."
<realubot> "Vräkning utförs i Sverige av Kronofogdemyndigheten, eventuellt med hjälp av polisen."
<realubot> Vräkning är inte samma sak som uppsägning. Vräkning är samma sak som avhysning.
<realubot> Om du får hyresrätten uppsagd och inte betalar in hyran i tid efter det men flyttar självmant så blir du aldrig vräkt.
<HakanS> realubot: Har du fortfarande lust att ta tag i wikin?
<realubot> HakanS: Jo då.
<realubot> HakanS: När jag orkar. :)
<HakanS> realubot: När orkar du?
<realubot> HakanS: Jag vet inte. Hur så?
<HakanS> realubot: Det skulle ju kunna vara en punkt att ta upp på loco-mötet.
<realubot> einand: Det framgår ju klart och tydligt att en vräkning är den praktiska utförandet efter en begäran om avhysning: http://www.kronofogden.se/Avhysningvrakning2.html
 * einand är rätt säker på att realubot trollar nu
<HakanS> realubot: Du skulle ju kunna göra det istället för att tjafsa med einand om vräkning. ;)
<realubot> einand: Varför erkänner du inte bara att du har fel? Det fungerar inte som du säger att hyresvärden har rätt att slänga ut en person för att hyran är x dagar sen. Det krävs mer. Att hyresgästen inte betalar in hyran efter att ha fått meddelande om uppsägning t.ex.
<realubot> einand: Du fattar väl själv att samhället inte fungerar så att folk åker ur sina bostäder för att dom har betalat hyran 1 dag försent.
<HakanS> realubot: Kan du inte ta detta privat med einand istället?
<realubot> HakanS: Det är roligare att snacka vräkning med einand än att rensa upp i wikins howto-guider.
<realubot> HakanS: Grejen är att jag ska skapa någon slaga taggar för att märka gamla howtos med varningstexter.
 * HakanS tror inte att det är så många som är intresserade av realubots och einands vräknings-dispyt.
<realubot> HakanS: Så att användarna varnas för att guiden är gammal och att man bör höra i forumet eller IRC om guiden bör användas.
<[Spooky]> einand: Tjena! Har du en iphone med?
<HakanS> realubot: Låter som ett vettigt utgångsläge. Sedan kan man ju rensa bort de guider som inte gäller längre.
<realubot> HakanS: Jo, men det är kanske inte så enkelt att veta alla gånger om guiderna gäller eller ej? Eller menar du för distar utan support helt enkelt?
<realubot> *supporttid
<realubot> HakanS: Det kan ju vara dumt att rensa bort en guide som fungerar även om den är skriven för en dist som supporten har gått ut för?
<realubot> HakanS: Problemet ligger i att skapa den där funktionen för att lägga in varningstexten snyggt m.h.a. av en tagg. När jag har orkat sätta mig in i det så är resten en baggis.
<gecko> HakanS< Vad har du för problem egentligen som gnäller så fort du kommer in här.Trist liv?
<realubot> einand och realubot gick match 1. Nu mina damer och herrar är det dags för kvällens stormatch mellan gecko och HakanS.
<gecko> :D
<realubot> ;)
<gecko> realubot< Ingen match. Jag vill ha lite motstånd
<gecko> HakanS< Sitter du med ett rum med kokvrå och tycker livet är pest utan vänner?
<HakanS> realubot: Jag vet inte om det finns någon som har kunskap om hur mediawiki fungerar.
<realubot> gecko matar slag på slag men HakanS är defensiv.
<gecko> realubot< Du är knäpp :D
<einand> [Spooky]: bara iphone, men känn dig fri att skicka iMessages till einand@3gdev.com
<einand> [Spooky]: menar iPad
<[Spooky]> einand: GÃ¥r inte till mail va?
<[Spooky]> Kan ju skicka imessage från min Mac annars.. ;)
<einand> [Spooky]: både e-mail och message (iPhones sms program)
<einand> skickas dock som ett "gratis" medelande
<realubot> HakanS: Jag får googla mediawiki annars. Det ska väl inte vara en omöjlighet att sätta sig in i ... Jag gör det nu på direkten.
<gecko> realubot< Han lämnar nog snart VO. Eller ropar påOP
<[Spooky]> einand: Jag testar :P
<realubot> gecko: Jag tror inte att HakanS hade räknat med att du skulle gå på knock out direkt.
<gecko> realubot< Det var bara en stilla reflektion
<realubot> gecko: Frågan är, orkar du 12 roder?
<realubot> 'rönder
<realubot> *ronder
<realubot> Heter det.
<gecko> Där satt det :)
<realubot> :D
<realubot> Att det ska vara så svårt.
<realubot> gecko: Jag är imponerad av att du klarar av att hålla igång en diskussion med publiken samtidigt som du går en titelmatch.
<gecko> Idag har jag roat mig men bla att install 12.10 i denna laptop. Men den vill inte riktigt bra
<gecko> Tok
<realubot> Vinnaren blir TL.
<gecko> VA
<realubot> TL-bältet.
<gecko> Din smöris
<einand> [Spooky]: hatar autocomplete
<gecko> Aha
<realubot> gecko: Nej. Jag säger ju bara att matchen gäller TL-bältet.
<gecko> Jo jag missuppfattade
<[Spooky]> einand: Stäng av det då.. ;)
<realubot> gecko: Den som vinner blir ny TL. Ska HakanS försvara sin tungviktstitel?
<gecko> realubot< Må Gud ocha alla andra profeter förbjuda detta
<realubot> Eller ska Vilen från Vilhelmina ta över tronen som ny champ?
<realubot> *Vilden
<gecko> realubot< Nope. Det tänker vilden inte göra
<realubot> gecko: Det är ju det matchen gäller. Då skulle du aldrig utmanat HakanS.
<realubot> gecko: Har du gått upp i fel match?
<realubot> Snacka om att göra bort sig. Du har gått upp i fel ring på fel tävling.
<gecko> realubot< Nädå. Rätt mtach. Men motståndet ger inget
<gecko> Men nu måste jag elda i braskaminen
<realubot> gecko: Din motståndare verkar ha somnat?
 * realubot hör hur publiken buar.
<einand> godaddys dnser har gått ner 100-tusentals websidor är döda
<realubot> Ursäkta offtopic-frågan men hur gör man i scrot för att ta en screenshot på en selection på en annan arbetsyta än den som scrot körs i?
<realubot> Om jag kör scrot i en Terminal på arbetsyta 1 och vill ta en screenshot på ett utvalt område på arbetsyta 3. Hur gör jag då?
<realubot> Det går ju inte att kombinera scrot -d 5 -c med -s.
<realubot> SÃ¥ jag hinner byta arbetsyta.
<gusnan> Skulle DET vara offtopic? hmm...
<realubot> gusnan: Det var ju ett skämt. ;)
<[Spooky]> einand: :P
<realubot> Nä, nu ska jag göögla på mediawiki. See you later aligator.
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/560434_470819396272410_1779541423_n.jpg
<einand> [Spooky]: bajabaja ölen har jag själv både fotograferat och druckit ;)
<[Spooky]> einand: ;)
<HakanS> realubot: Vi kan ju försöka få med någon mer på detta jobb.
<einand> hur lägger man till nya ord i autocomplete
<[Spooky]> HakanS: Vad för jobb?
<EzKurdistanIm> hej alla glada. :)
<gecko> EzKurdistanIm< Här är alla glada utom en
<EzKurdistanIm> gecko: :) vem kan det vara?
<gecko> EzKurdistanIm< Ja säg det du :)
<gecko> Jag är iaf glad
<EzKurdistanIm> gecko: bråkat med HakanS igen?
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: kena. :) du logga in nästan samtidigt.
<gecko> EzKurdistanIm< Nä. Diskutterat heter det
<EzKurdistanIm> gecko: vad diskuterade ni den här ggr?
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  kena
<gecko> swecarp< Hojtan carpen. Vaken utan att gråta :)
<gecko> EzKurdistanIm< Ingen kommentar
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: kena.allt väl?
<swecarp> mår skit
<EzKurdistanIm> gecko: :) misstänker att diskussionen gick livligt.
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: hmm. hoppas det inte är något privat.
<swecarp> hojtans gecko  gubbtok
<gecko> EzKurdistanIm< Nädå. Han lämnade WO
<gecko> swecarp< Har dagen varit bra?
<EzKurdistanIm> gecko: haha. boxningsmatch?
<swecarp> gecko:  en dag med skallebank
<gecko> EzKurdistanIm< Så du har tjuvläst:)
<gecko> swecarp< Ajdå. Bakis?
<EzKurdistanIm> gecko: nej :). men wo brukar väl betyda walk over?
<gecko> EzKurdistanIm< Precis
<swecarp> gecko:  nej migrän eller någott liknande
<EzKurdistanIm> gecko: :) därför drog jag koppling till boxning.
<gecko> swecarp< Fy för den lede vad hemskt
<gecko> EzKurdistanIm< Comprende
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: ajaj. migrän är inte skoj. verkar det både båda sidorna eller endast en?
<EzKurdistanIm> *värker
<swecarp> enkelsidig EzKurdistanIm
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: okej. bra att du har den mildare formen.
<swecarp> ja men det är inte roligt har anart tagit max dosen av pannodil i dag
<gecko> Jag lever ungkarlsliv ett tag. Äter färdiggrillad kyckling
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: tar du medicin för det? finns annars de som föredrar tysta och släckta rum.
<swecarp> tyst släkt hjälper inte
<swecarp> gecko:  men då kan du ju leva  rullan med alla damerna i byn
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: har du provat akupunktur? den har positiv effekt för somliga med migrän.
<gecko> swecarp< Inte speciellt intressant. Du skulle se dom:)
<swecarp> gecko:  ok kanske bättre att vänta på frugan då
<EzKurdistanIm> gecko: :) hur är det och leva som ungkarl?
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  jag kanske får migrän 1 gång på 6 månader
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: okej. tur att det är så sällan. migrän brukar normalt komma oftare. säker på att du har migrän?
<EzKurdistanIm> en hel del som har migrän blir förvarnande av kroppen
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  huvudvärken kanske kommer från att jag satt heladagen igår och försökte få alphan att funka instalrade den nog 4gr utan lyckat resultat
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: brukar du känna av det låt säg 30 minuter innan cirkusen börjar?
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: sömnbrist och vätskebrist kan ju också orsaka huvudvärk. om man sedan tom mage dricker kaffe utan rejäl sömn, är som be om huvudvärk :).
<_Trullo> sluta med kaffe
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: :) jag har också ännu inte hunnit med mga3 alphan. jag har inte heller brådska. mga2 fungerar superb och man hjälper lite med nya paket.
<EzKurdistanIm> problemet är att malo är en rätt så lat mentor emellan åt, eller kanske upptagen :).
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm: här hamnade mina bekymmer med vb instalationen https://bugs.mageia.org/show_bug.cgi?id=44
<realubot> HakanS: Någonting åt det här hållet kanske? http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/Howtos/3gmobil
<ubot2> bugs.mageia.org bug 44 in Installer "slow OS under VirtualBox on CPU w/o HW support for virt, due to HZ=1000 (was mkinitrd fails in VB)" [Critical,New]
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  ja endel kaffe blev det igår
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: bra att du bidrar. det är du bra på.
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: :) se från positiva sidan, nu behärskar du vbox :P fullt ut.
<EzKurdistanIm> om man nu ska vara positiv
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm: +1
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: läste nyligen att du hjälpte swedish bersek
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: hans nvidia kort påstås stödja nya drivrutinerna så han behöver ej använda legacy drivrutinerna
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-304.43-driver.html
<EzKurdistanIm> kolla på supported products
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Säg det till honom och inte mig.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) lite trött på forumet.
<HakanS> realubot: Bra. Men man bör vara rätt säker på att texten är föråldrad innan man markerar den på detta sätt.
<EzKurdistanIm> DrGrov: tjena
<EzKurdistanIm> :) forza livorno
<EzKurdistanIm> 3 segrar
<EzKurdistanIm> :P bästa starten vi har haft på över 6 år
<realubot> HakanS: Jo.
<realubot> HakanS: Det är många guider som är väldigt gamla. 7.10
<realubot> HakanS: Den här t.ex. http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/Howtos/swedbank
<realubot> Jag vet inte om det tricket fortfarande fungerar. det är ju bara att ta bort {{mbox}} på sidan så försvinner ju varningen.
<realubot> HakanS: Jag tycker det är bättre att sätta för många varningar än för få. Bättre att man går in och tar bort en varning som är fel än att nybörjare förstör sina system med tips för 7.10.
<realubot> eller 8.04.
<realubot> Dock är ju dessa distar out of date så antingen ska versionsbeteckningen bort eller så ska hela guiden väck.
<realubot> HakanS: Det är ju bara att redigera mbox-mallen om man inte är nöjd med varningsrutan. Mallen kanske bord göras skrivskyddad. :)
<realubot> Det är ju löjligt enkelt att smyga in skit i wikin eller har någon koll? :S
<HakanS> wikin bygger på att alla hjälps åt.
<HakanS> Det är lika lätt att smyga in skit i forumet eller i irc-kanalen.
<realubot> Vad är det här för länk: http://e-dog.info/t/63/doc/ubu_nav.php
<realubot>      GRUB/GRUB2 - Reparera starthanteraren (Klicka "metod" längst ner.)
<[Spooky]> Nähä, svårt att få svar tydligen.
<realubot> HakanS: Nja, i forumet krävs ändå att man har konto.
<realubot> Inte mycket till säkerhet jag vet men ändå.
<realubot> Det är VÄLDIGT många guider som inte är aktuella.
<realubot> e-dog.info Vad är det för länkar som någon har lagt in som länkar till guider?
<realubot> Jag kommer att gå hårt åt howto-länkarna. Hälften ska bort.
<realubot> Minst.
<realubot> Förekommer minst 3 externa länkar till e-dog.info bland guide-länkarna i wikin.
<DrGrov> EzKurdistanIm: NÃ¥got du ville genom att PMa? Eller PMade du annars bara?
<eva> hej hur ändrar man utsentet på urbuntu ??
<eva> Eller det är kört på den nyaste
<madbear> realubot: görs
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Tjena mannen!
<HakanS> realubot: Det är ycc (http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=2584) som lagt in länkar till sina egna sidor.
<realubot> madbear: Jag var ute på promenad. Now I'm back.
<realubot> madbear: Fixade lite med wikin innan.
<realubot> madbear: Vad gör du själv då?
<einand> ca 20 miljoner websidor är bekräftade vara nere
<andol> einand: källa?
<einand> andol: http://www.godaddy.com/
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: kena. ska snart lägga mig. trött efter telsamtal.
<EzKurdistanIm> godnatt kanalen
<andol> Hoppsan
<andol> Verkar dock inte drabba någon större mängd websiter utav märkbar storlek.
<einand> troligtvis inte
<einand> min sida är liten, har bara 1000-1200 besökare per dag
<einand> och den är nere :(
<andol> beklagar
<andol> (Vilket ju iofs inte är fy skam, ifall det rör sig om en personlig webbsida.)
<einand> inte en personlig sida, är ett forum för en minecraft server
<andol> Ah
<realubot> einand: Vilken sida?
<einand> realubot:  http://www.godaddy.com/
<ibm> hur kan jag se mina installerade program?
<ibm> i vilken mapp finns de?
<johanbr> ibm: 1. "dpkg --get-selections" t.ex. 2. ingen speciell mapp
<dubaco> hej, hjelp med bank id på ubuntu 12.04 non 64 bit
<dubaco> *söks
<johanbr> dubaco: beskriv problemet, så svarar folk om de kan
<maxjezy> säger man spelkonsol eller konsol
<maxjezy> i vardagsprat
<maxjezy> ?
<maxjezy> tv-spel, spelmaskin?
<realubot> einand: Det är väl inte DIN sida?
<realubot> ibm: dkpk -l
<realubot> ibm: Så ser du alla paket som är installerade.
<realubot> ibm: Om du vet namnet på paketet så kan du söka på det med: apt-cache show <paket>, t.ex. apt-cache show nautilus
<realubot> ibm: dpkg -l
<realubot> ibm: Skulle det stå.
<realubot> madbear: TV-spelskonsol?
<realubot> TV-spel är ju bara spelet. Inte konsolen.
<ibm> hur kan jag sortera så att den visar de senaste installerade först?
<maxjezy> jo, det kanske är så realubot
<maxjezy> men hur säger vardags-svensken?
<maxjezy> vilket namn skulle passa bäst på en tvspelskonsolhemsida
<maxjezy> tänkte börja göra tvspel konsoll porr
<ibm> är det möjligt att sortera på detta sätt?
<einand> hum, undra om det är GPS:n i min android enhet, eller om det är googles api, men jag har 4 decimaler mer i IOS än i Android på alla mina enheter
<realubot> "Rick Falkvinge, tidigare partiledare i Piratpartiet, har gett sig in i barnpornografi-debatten igen. I ett inlägg på sin hemsida skriver han att "innehav av barnpornografi måste legaliseras inom tio år"."
<realubot> Nu är falken ute på hal is igen.
<ibm> hur kan jag sortera så att den visar de senaste installerade först?
<ibm> är det möjligt att sortera på detta sätt?
<realubot> ibm: Du kan kolla i Apts loggar: cat /var/log/apt/history.log
<ibm> hur kan man ta bort de gamla kärnorna?
<ibm> kan man göra att de tas bort automatiskt?
<ibm> hur kan man ta bort de gamla kärnorna?
<ibm> kan man göra att de tas bort automatiskt?
<dubaco> hej, hjelp med bank id på ubuntu 12.04 non 64 bit
#ubuntu-se 2012-09-11
<David-A> dubaco: vilken bank? vis du inte får svar här, kolla även på http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/, där finns trådar om vilka banker som funkar info hur man gör
<einand> ibm: sluta spamma
<David-A> (väck inte den björn som sover)
<einand> David-A: men han posta ju smma fråga 4 gånger
<David-A> för nästan en halvtimma sen
<einand> jo
<David-A> ja
<gecko> Godmorgon medborgare
<David-A> (simulerad dialekt) he väsht va du prat
<David-A> jo
<David-A> gonatt
<einand> http://spudpickles.com/app/ghost-radar-legacy/
<ibm> hur kan man ta bort de gamla kärnorna?
<ibm> kan man göra att de tas bort automatiskt?
<realubot> ibm: Du kan ta bort de gamla kärnorna ja.
<realubot> ibm: Avinstallera dessa som du avinstallerar andra paket. Dock kan det vara bra att låta gamla kärnor vara kvar om den du använder börjar krångla.
<ibm> så jag måste kunna namnet på kärnan också?
<realubot> ibm: här ser du: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/11/remove-old-kernels-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/?ModPagespeed=noscript
<realubot> ibm: Och nej. Jag har ingen guide på svenska.
<realubot> ibm: Avsluta med: sudo update-grub2
<realubot> ibm: Du hittar namnet med kommandot: dpkg --list | grep linux-image
<ibm> kan man fixa så att detta görs automatiskt i fortsättningen?
<realubot> ibm: Ja.
<realubot> ibm: sudo nano /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<realubot> Ändra: //Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Dependencies "false";
<realubot> Till: Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Dependencies "true";
<realubot> Spara och stäng filen efteråt.
<realubot> ibm: Får jag fråga varför du envisas med att posta samma frågor flera gånger bara några minuter efter varandra?
<realubot> ibm: Om du tror att du får mer hjälp då så tror du fel. Folk blir irriterade och hjälper dig mindre om du postar frågorna flera gånger på kort tid.
<realubot> ibm: Så ett tips för att få mer hjälp. Sluta spamma kanalen med samma frågor om och om igen.
<ibm> Ändra: //Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Dependencies "false";
<ibm> <realubot> Till: Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Dependencies "true";
<ibm> <realubot> Spara och stäng filen efteråt.efter detta kommer alla gamla kärnor att tas bort automatiskt?
<ibm> även de gamla som finns nu?
<realubot> ibm: Det borde vara så ja. Annars får du ta bort kärnorna manuellt.
<realubot> ibm: Dock så är standard i Ubuntu att INTE ta bort gamla kärnor då dessa kan vara väldigt bra att ha om nya kärnor skulle strula.
<realubot> ibm: så du gör detta på egen risk. :)
<realubot> Skyll inte på mig om Ubuntu blir arg på dig.
<realubot> ;)
<ibm> fast det är ju så jobbigt med så många kärnor
<ibm> om den sparade bara den sista eller den näst sista skulle det vara ok
<ibm> hur kan jag ändra porten 8022 på ajaxterm till 8080?
<ibm> jag har försökt med sudo ajaxterm -p 8080, men den säger att den är redan startat, alltså hur kan jag ändra porten?
<realubot> einand: Vad gör du?
<gecko> Godmorgon medborgare.
<gecko> Funderar på om jag ska försöka göra lite nytta idag. Eller fortsätta att vara nästa apatiskt och lat?
<gecko> Det känns som om jag aldrig kommer att återhämta mig från resan till den där helveteshålan i Turkiet.
<spixx> gecko: ;)
<gecko> 12.10 gick inget bra i denna laptop. SÃ¥ den blev 12.04 igen
<gecko> Men jag fattar inte varför jag inte får JRE att funka
<gecko> Nu ätligen så fick jag till det med JRE
<coffe> någon som är bra på swtichar ..  får inte till vlan , antar jag inte fattat   bara,, för söker få en port på switch2 att vara taggad så de övriga portarna i den switchen inte känner av någon trafik där
<maxjezy> är det inte idag det är årsdagen av terrorattackerna i usa
<maxjezy> av bin laden
<maxjezy> nämns knappt i tidningar
<coffe> funderar på samma men är det inte 9 i 11
<dajune> det är idag. jänkarna har inte samma datumformat som vi
<maxjezy> coffe, 9:e november?
<maxjezy> idag är det premiär för sons of anarchy också
<maxjezy> och varför fick svenskarna 11 års fängelse om de ändå skulle benåda dem efter ett år
<maxjezy> känns som ingenting är som det ska.
<deekeff> morrn
<deekeff> ska beställa laptop imorgon. funderar på en asus k55a. någon som har testat linux på den?
<HakanS> deekeff: Har inte provat själv. Men efter att ha tittat på specen, så borde inte vara något problem att kör ubuntu på den.
<deekeff> ja nu blir det väl funtoo jag kommer köra. men jag har för mig att intel funkar jävligt smutt
<deekeff> AccelMethod "SNA" la jag till på min nuvarande och det funkade så bra att datorn gick varm
<deekeff> jag läste att den skulle funka även på icke sandybridge
<deekeff> å de gjorde den :)
<deekeff> det e ju ibland lite strul med backlight o wifi på laptops
<HakanS> deekeff: Kanske bäst att ställa frågan på deras forum då.
<deekeff> åhå har asus forum? :)
<HakanS> deekeff: Tänkte snarast på  funtoos forum.
<deekeff> ahaa.. men linux som linux :)
<ispookan> Tjena realubot!
<realubot> ispookan: Tjoho!
<ispookan> realubot: Allt bra idag?
<ojibwez> hi
<ojibwez> english anybody?
<deekeff> englishhh
<deekeff> yes sir
<scorn> Någon som vet hur man lägger in sånna där checkboxex i ett libreoffice dokument? Sånna små fyrkanter man kan kryssa i om man skriver ut dokumentet.
<EzKurdistanIm> kena kanalen
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  kena
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: mår du bättre idag?
<swecarp> lite ingen huvudvärk
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: bra. bättringsvägar då.
<swecarp> http://mageiasv.blogspot.se/2012/09/anvandbara-tips-for-systemd-under-mageia.html
<EzKurdistanIm> heja systemd :)
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: din blogg har på kort tid verkligen fått ihop användbara guider/tips
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  japp med lite hjälp av gäst skribenter
<EzKurdistanIm> gästskribenten hjälper nog gärna till :)
<swecarp> wb EzKurdistanIm
<EzKurdistanIm> :) tack
<EzKurdistanIm> vi verkar vara dom enda som skriver här och över hos mga-sv
<swecarp> japp
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: har du sett gecko eller realubot sedan du varit inloggad?
<swecarp> nä ingen av dom andra tokarna
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: hmm har HakanS skrämt iväg alla :)?
<swecarp> det är nog så
<HakanS> EzKurdistanIm: Tror inte det. Så farlig är jag inte. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> HakanS: :) gecko verkar tycka det.
<swecarp> dax för en kisse vända med hundarna
<EzKurdistanIm> :) skulle vara skönt om kanalen genomförde ny regel
<HakanS> EzKurdistanIm: Han tycker mycket.
<EzKurdistanIm> att "idlare" måste skriva något minst 1 ggr i veckan
<EzKurdistanIm> kanske hade fått fart på kanalen :P
<David-A> ja, får jag skriva precis vad jag vill?
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: du är ingen idlare :).
<gusnan> Varför är det viktigt att det alltid skrivs nåt i kanalen?
<David-A> jo, varit tyst i över en timma
<EzKurdistanIm> gusnan: :) alltid roligt att oväntade typer skriver. vem vet de kanske tom tillför något än bara vara inloggade.
<HakanS> Undrar detsamma som gusnan. Varför måste det alltid skrivas något?
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: :) du är fortfarande ingen idlare. idlare är de som är inloggade i dagar/veckor/månad osv utan skriva något här
<gusnan> Det är väl inte så konstigt att folk idlar i veckor med den mängden skit som skrivs här?
<EzKurdistanIm> HakanS: :) vad ska vi med "inloggade" användare som inte skriver något?
<EzKurdistanIm> gusnan: mängd skit?
<EzKurdistanIm> skrivs väl sk-t överallt. eller menar du det är värre här än andra ställen?
<David-A> EzKurdistanIm: de är experter på nånting, och svarar när nån har en supportfråga. sådana idlare är JÄTTEVIKTIGA
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: varför har jag inte märkt av dessa experter? har de samma dygnsrytm som vampyrer kanske?
<David-A> ingen har ställt nån supportfråga på länge, antar jag
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: :) jag har trots allt varit med här ett tag nu. väldigt sällan jag ser dessa idlare hojta till.
<EzKurdistanIm> inte ens när det är som mest supportfrågor ser man skymten av dessa så kallade experter
<David-A> man kan ju vara expert inom ett väldigt smalt område
<EzKurdistanIm> men de kanske har en klubb för likasinnade experter som berömmer varandra? :)
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: :) expert på idla?
<David-A> :)
<EzKurdistanIm> kanske är många av dessa idlare vänner IRL och de föredrar PM varandra
<EzKurdistanIm> vad vet jag
<EzKurdistanIm> dock är det trots med så pass många idlare
<EzKurdistanIm> ej trots utan trist
<gusnan> Tyvärr så skickar ju inte alla privata meddelande när det bara gäller två personer, utan spammar kanalen med sånt också.
<EzKurdistanIm> gusnan: vad exakt menar du med det? förklara gärna.
<David-A> tänk om idlarna är b*nkrånare och t*rrorister som väntar på att nån ska skriva "svanen kräks kl 20"
<David-A> ej att förväxla med mina "på tv kl 20"
<EzKurdistanIm> :) David-A du är en sköning
<gusnan> EzKurdistanIm, Vad jag menar? Med det menar jag att det är för mycket spam och offtopic i kanalen, men det är visst tillåtet, så...
<EzKurdistanIm> gusnan: håller med det har blivit hel del off-topic, men det får du beskylla högre hökar här för. vi hade ju en off-topic kanal.
<gusnan> EzKurdistanIm, Heh - Att det var offtopic i offtopic-kanalen var väl inte anledningen till att den lades ner?
<EzKurdistanIm> gusnan: :) nej. det var väl andra beslut. vad det beror på får du fråga de inblandade.
<gusnan> Mitt intryck (jag kan ha fel) var att den inte följde Ubuntu's CoC, och  därmed inte fick ha "ubuntu" i namnet.. Är det då logiskt att all skit därifrån kommer hit?
<EzKurdistanIm> gusnan: jag har som sagt inte kunskapen för veta varför off-topic kanalen lades ner. kan därför inte ta ställning om det var rätt eller fel. dock sedan den lades ner har det ju inte gått upp för här.
<EzKurdistanIm> så ja, en hel del av snacket har förts över hit
<gusnan> NÃ¥gon som har klara besked?
<EzKurdistanIm> gusnan: det enda jag vet är dock att kanalen var einands. om jag inte är ute cyklar helt.
<EzKurdistanIm> så han kanske har koll
<HakanS> gusnan: Det var precis som du skriver.
<HakanS> Vi hade en omröstning på ett medlemsmöte och det var ett enhällligt beslut att lägga ner offtopic-kanalen.
<HakanS> EzKurdistanIm: Vad spelar det för roll om det är många inloggade i kanalen?
<EzKurdistanIm> HakanS: det som spelar roll är en aktiv kanal. hellre en kanal på 5 som faktiskt är aktiva.
<EzKurdistanIm> än en kanal på 90
<EzKurdistanIm> varav majoriteten idlar
<David-A> EzKurdistanIm: nej, då finns för få experter som kan svara på alla frågor.
<EzKurdistanIm> en "ny" (hypotetisk) som loggar in hit och ser så många inloggade. denna nya användare kommer tro att nice, jag kommer nog få hjälp av någon av alla dessa inloggade.
<EzKurdistanIm> sedan visar det sig att nästintill varje ggr så är de samma personer som försöker ge support
<EzKurdistanIm> medan experterna gör det dom är bäst på
<EzKurdistanIm> IDLAR
<David-A> det kanske behövs en ny kanal "ubuntu-se-ontopic" ?
<EzKurdistanIm> för vara helt ärlig jag fattar inte ens varför man är inloggad här om man inte har tänkt skriva något
<EzKurdistanIm> eller råkar vi ha extremt många kanal-bootar :)?
<gusnan> EzKurdistanIm, Man kanske trodde man skulle få läsa nåt om ubuntu och kanske lära sig nåt?
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  du har så rätt när jag var ny här så var det stortsett 2 personer som hjälpte mig varav du var en
<EzKurdistanIm> gusnan: :) om det vore så väl. David-A förklara ju dessa idlare som pot. experter. experter brukar vara :) mest nyfikna på sig själv.
<EzKurdistanIm> sedan har vi skev syn här i kanalen. det finns medlemmar här som för "heligt krig" mot allt som inte är ubuntu. det är ju inte kanalens främsta problem. en del av stora problemet är just det jag påpekar.
<EzKurdistanIm> :) sedan tvivlar jag att vi har många canonical anställda som svarar på väldigt kluriga supportfrågor eller frågor om ubuntu/canonical. i så fall är dom höjdare på inte svara. :)
 * EzKurdistanIm börjar skriva monologer. nåja fortsätter kanalen på samma spår, kommer snart kanalen vara officiellt död med bara idlare.
<EzKurdistanIm> kanske det bästa. då kanske dessa idlare vaknar till liv.
<David-A> EzKurdistanIm: det finns kanaler med 5-10 inloggade, de är rätt döda. det vanliga verkar vara att 10-50% av inloggade skriver nånting då och då och att 1% står för hälften av all trafik.
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: inte på dom ställerna jag varit aktiv.
<EzKurdistanIm> undantag den här kanalen
<David-A> (f.ö. den som stått för mest trafik i denna kanal de senaste dagarna är i.b.m)
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: haha. den sköningen. jag har i för sig honom på ignore. så jag ser faktiskt inte det han skriver.
<David-A> det är ungefär samma procent i denna kanal som ubuntu,xubuntu,bash&några till.
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: jag var aldrig aktiv på någon av dessa. bara lubuntus och kubuntu-dev som är buntu relaterade. där var de i alla fall mer liv. dock hur det är nu har jag ingen aning om.
<gusnan> EzKurdistanIm, Så varför var du där om du bara idlade?
<EzKurdistanIm> gusnan: :) jag idlade inte där.
<EzKurdistanIm> när jag körde lubuntu var jag aktiv i deras kanal
<EzKurdistanIm> samma sak när jag körde kubuntu
<gusnan> Men du var ju aldrig aktiv som du skriver själv?
<EzKurdistanIm> gusnan: :) jag var inte aktiv i ubuntu och xubuntus kanal. jag var nästintill aldrig inloggad där.
<gusnan> SÃ¥ du idlade?
<EzKurdistanIm> gusnan: :) är du seg i bollen?
<gusnan> antagligen.
<EzKurdistanIm> :) verkar så. för vara lite trevlig så här tids: jag loggade in på ubuntu och xubuntus kanal när jag hade något jag ville ha svar på.
<EzKurdistanIm> när jag väl fått svaret. så loggade jag ut.
<EzKurdistanIm> gusnan: :) om det är idla, ja, då idla jag.
<realubot> Prat om Kubuntu tas med fördel privat.
<realubot> Privata samtal är trevligt med tas med fördel i pm.
 * realubot tilldelar David-A och EzKurdistanIm en varning.
<realubot> Äh, vad tråkiga ni är då?
 * realubot drar David-A och EzKurdistanIm i benen.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) tjena knasboll.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: kubuntu borde vara förbjudet diskutera här. det är landmina :P.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: hur går det med frusökandet eller openbox?
<EzKurdistanIm> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_quantal_intel2d&num=1
<EzKurdistanIm> hmm unity verkar lida av hel del prestanda-relaterade problem
<EzKurdistanIm> hoppas de får tillrätta dessa problem om valve ska satsa på linux som plattform ifall de väljer buntu som dist
<David-A> aldrig att de här människorna finns på riktig. förstora läpparna med dammsugare!
<EzKurdistanIm> ne nu måste man röra på sig. ha det.
<gecko> Godafton kamrater. Och övriga behöver inte ta åt sig
<gecko> Nu har jag fått 65 TV-kanaler installerat. Vad jag nu ska med så många till :)
<David-A> gecko: om ett genomsnittligt program är 28 minuter långt måste du zappa var 25e sekund hela tiden för att hinna se alla
<gecko> Jag har inga ambitioner att hinna se alla
<Eva> Hej
<Eva> Hur ändrar man utsendet i Urbuntu ??
<Eva> Vill ha mer typ xp mac
<HakanS> Eva: Vilken version av ubuntu kör du?
<Eva> den nyaste
<Eva> körde nr 8 innan men körde uppdateringar och nu kan jag vist inte ändra något alls
<David-A> Eva: är det "temat" färger/ikoner eller hela skrivbordsmiljön (den nya panelen till vänster och upptill) du vill ändra?
<Eva> David Vill ha som start menyn i Win det kunde man få för
<David-A> Eva: den nya skrivbordsmiljön kallas "Unity". den gamla "Gnome" el "Gnome 2". det finns ett par sätt att få det mer som förr i nya ubuntu, men jag kan dem inte utantill.
<David-A> Eva: för tydlighets skull (angående din första fråga, om du tänker googla) det handlar inte om "utseende" (färger och var knappar är placerade)  utan om "funktionalitet" (skrivbordsmiljö, vad det finns för knappar och vad som händer när man trycker dem).
<Eva> David Ja jag har googlat men har inte hittat något
<David-A> Eva: jag använer inte unity själv, men jag kan kolla runt lite på http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3 och se om jag hittar nåt, många har frågat samma sak
<Eva> David Vad använder du ??
<David-A> Eva: skrivbordsmiljö=Xfce, linuxdistro=Xubuntu
<Eva> David hur är den miljön gemfört med win och Mac
<David-A> Eva: xubuntu anses lite "lättare" (dvs snabbare el kräver inte lika modern dator), men jag gillar den för att det är så lätt att konfigurare (flytta omkring paneler o knappar, ändra utseende).
<David-A> Eva: det finns lösningar att bli mer som förut för dej i ubuntu, men om du är beredd att installera saker, så kan du prova alternativ till Ubuntu, som Mint och Xubuntu, eller Mageia som vissa på denna chatkanal kan mycket om.
<Eva> David har du provat Back track 5 ??
<David-A> nej
<Al_Bundy> Hejsan. Hur kan jag montera en USB floppy i 12.04?
<David-A> Eva: jag har ju sett miljontals med svar på frågan hur få skrivbordsmiljön som förut, men hittar inget på svenska. tror nyckelorden är nån av classic, gnome-panel och/eller gnome-shell (två av, dem inte alla tre)
<Eva> Tack David det blir att köra in 8 på nytt har hittat skivan :)
<HakanS> Eva: Vill du ha en skrivbordsmiljö som, till utseendet, liknar windows så kan jag rekommendera Kubunt. Den använder skrivbordsmiljön KDE.
<David-A> Eva: 8.x är inte supportad längre. ta 10.04 som har support ett halvår till.
<HakanS> Eva: http://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour
<David-A> Eva: eller häng kvar en stund. snart kanske nån hör av sig som vet exakt hur man backar ur unity.
<David-A> Eva: 10.04 har i princip samma struktur på paneler och menyer som 8.x
<Eva> David väntar lite :)
<David-A> Eva: se https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnomeClassic, det verkar som man ska installera paketet gnome-session-fallback och sedan välja Classic vid nästa login.
<Al_Bundy> Ingen som vet hur man kan mounta en USBfloppy på ubuntu 12.04?
<Al_Bundy> Jag ser ENDAST min hårdisk när jag kör fdisk -l
<phibxr> Al_Bundy: vad är en USB-floppy?
<phibxr> Al_Bundy: extern floppydiskläsare?
<Al_Bundy> phibxr: Ja
<phibxr> Al_Bundy: ah, där ser man. jag visste inte ens att det existerade. :D
<Al_Bundy> phibxr: Allt udda och konstigt existerar hos mig. Om nu undra varför, då får du fråga dom andra här på kanalen :)
<Al_Bundy> phibxr: du kommer bli chockad hur cool jag är :)
<phibxr> Al_Bundy: har du tittat på http://askubuntu.com/questions/14733/how-can-i-get-a-usb-floppy-drive-to-work ?
<phibxr> Al_Bundy: ser ut som att kernelmodulen floppy inte används som standard. antar att man förutsatt att floppydiskar har gått ur tiden?
<Al_Bundy> phibxr: Floppy används fortfarande, Men då gäller det uppstart av system och drivrutiner.
<Al_Bundy> phibxr: Jag kan inte klicka på länken. Vad heter rubriken i tråden
<phibxr> "How can I get a USB floppy drive to work?"
<Al_Bundy> phibxr: Problemet är att jag vet inte vad enheten heter
<phibxr> Al_Bundy: beroende på hur många hårddiskar du har så borde det väl antingen vara /dev/sdb, /dev/sdc, /dev/sdd etc?
<phibxr> Al_Bundy: att prova sig fram borde fungera, om den över huvud taget kan kommuniceras med.
<David-A> Al_Bundy: gör först "tail -f /var/log/messages" och sätt sedan i usb-enheten. det ska rulla fram lite text då. om den känns igen av systemet borde man se en /dev/nånting (avsluta med Ctrl-c)
<David-A> Al_Bundy: eller man kanske inte ser "/dev/<nånting>" utan bara "<nånting>"
<Al_Bundy> David-A: tail -f /var/log/messages - > tail: kan inte öppna ?/var/log/messages? för läsning: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<Al_Bundy> Den kan ju även vara sönder.
<David-A> Al_Bundy: märkligt? har du linux? delvis samma info (troligen mer) borde finnas i /var/log/syslog, prova med den
<Al_Bundy> David-A: Jag får göra det sen. :) Kan ju hålla på med virtualbox tills vidare. Annars så fungerar USB riktigt bra också. Men USB-floppy är ju stil. Det är därflr
<Al_Bundy> därför
<einand> gusnan: Off-topic kanalen lades ner för det röstades om det, och samtidig tilläts offtopic/socialt snack i denan kanalen så den behövdes inte längre.
<realubot> Eva: http://www.noobslab.com/2012/05/mac-os-x-lion-for-ubuntu-1204-precise.html
<gusnan> einand, alright, tackar.
<realubot> Eva: Testa på egen risk.
<realubot> Eva: Lubuntu är ett alt. till Ubuntu om du vill ha ett mer klassiskt utseende. Eller så kan du göra så här för att få Ubuntu att se ut som det gjorde förr: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed
<realubot> HakanS: Vad ska vi göra med alla urgamla howtos? http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/Howtos
<realubot> HakanS: En sådan här t.ex. http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/Howtos/Aktivera_st%C3%B6d_f%C3%B6r_MSNP14_i_Pidgin
<HakanS> realubot: Den kan vi med gott samvete ta bort. (hur man nu tar bort den).
 * David-A och realubot är vänner igen
<realubot> Hoxx: Ja, det är nästa fråga. Alla guider man tar bort går väl att återställa också om vill?
 * realubot visste in att han och David-A hade varit ovänner.
<realubot> Hoxx: Det var till HakanS men han hann logga ut. :(
<einand> realubot: http://3gdev.com/ipad/geo/
<einand> realubot: hur nära träffar den för dig
<yarre> Zimbra 8 släppt :)
<realubot> einand: Det tänker jag inte avslöja.
<einand> ok
<einand> jag som försöker samla statisitk på om den är pålitlig
<realubot> einand: Den visar att jag bor i Pakistan när jag i själva verket sitter i Birkastan.
<realubot> einand: Den träffar rätt på en världsdel så när.
<realubot> einand: Jag kör inte okända grejer i min webbläsare.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<David-A> x_link, är du cron ?
<ispookan> David-A: ;)
<ispookan> Nu natt natt.
<gecko> Dags att sitta uppe vaken ett tag igen
<einand> gecko: varför då?
<gecko> Jag har värk i benen och vaknar och måste upp och ta tabletter
<einand> ok
<einand> jobbigt
<gecko> Jo jag går med kryckor. Det har blivit fel på nerverna i bägge låren. Men det finns dom som har det värre så jag ska inte klaga
<einand> jobbigt
<einand> never kan göra hiskeligt ont
<realubot> Det är när man installerar drivrutiner i Windows som man inser varför Linux inte kommer att bli ett alt. för vanligt folk på desktop-datorer så länge stödet för USB-enheter inte är lika bra i Linux som i Win.
<realubot> gecko: Vad är felet då? På nerverna i låren? Hur blir det fel på nerver så där plötsligt?
<realubot> Kanalen dödde?
<realubot> "En helt oskyldig joggare attackerades i februari i år i Ljungsbro, norr om Linköping, av en 42-årig man som stannade en bil, hoppade ut och misshandlade löparen med ett batongliknande föremål. Den för joggaren helt obekante 42-åringen skrek "jag sätter ett skott i dig" och åkte sedan iväg."
<realubot> Nog för att vissa inte gillar att motionera men det där är väl ändå att gå till överdrift?
<yarre> hehe
<realubot> "Demonstranter tog sig förbi vakterna vid USA:s ambassad i Kairo i Egypten på tisdagen. De rev ner den amerikanska flaggan och ersatte den med en svart fana med den muslimska trosbekännelsen. I Libyen angreps USA:s konsulat."
<realubot> Så går det när man ersätter en diktatorer med islamister.
<realubot> https://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=83&artikel=5266710
#ubuntu-se 2012-09-12
<phnom> Morrn
<madbear> wzup dawg
<phnom> ntm, måndag hela veckan verkar det som...
<phnom> sj?
<phnom> s/verkar/känns/
<Barre> håller med.. sjukt tung vecka...
<madbear> ska åka tåg idag, 16h bara :P
<coffe> gnäll
<madbear> nej det e soft nu när man har 3g hela vägn
<phnom> Mh, måste ladda med film så jag har nåt att göra på tåget i helgen...
<madbear> ska koda vettu
<madbear> och jag har tydligen svårt att sova sittandes
<madbear> hunden ska ju ligga brevid, hon e så jävla bortskämd
<phnom> Hjälper ju inte att stolarna i x2k är gjorde för att man ska få så ont i nacken som möjligt om man somnar :P
<coffe> när man gör en lv ..  några bra tweaks man bör tänka på
<dodel> Hejsan. Jag installerade JWM (Joes Windows manager) för jag vill få ubuntu att dra lite ram och cpu. Installationen  gick bra, men när jag skulle starta det så såg jag bara det stog "Ubuntu" på skärmen. Precis som när 12.04 startar. Jag kunde röra musen, men inget mer. Fick logga in på tty1 och anvinstallera det för att åter igen gå till Unity 3D.
<Barre> coffe: generellt skulle jag säga nej... men du kan ju köra en stripe över flera pysical devices för att öka prestanda och/eller optimera chunk-size så den är optimal mot underliggande raid.
<dodel> Unity 3D är snyggt och vackert att arbeta på. Men det drar så mycket minne om man ska köra MATLAB
<dodel> Ingen som vet hur man får det att fungera?
<phnom> Det är väl matlab som drar mycket minne om man kör matlab? :P
<dodel> phnom: Ja. Men JWM måste jag ändå ha
<coffe> beställa rapberrypi  , någon som vill vara med ?
<einand> coffe: har redan ett par
<dodel> Ingen som vet hur man får ett lättare grafiksnitt på ubuntu?
<yarre2> lättare?
<dodel> ja.typ JWM,
<einand> apt-get install lättarewm
<ispookan> dodel: Lubuntu kanske vore något?
<yarre2> dodel, installera en ny wm med software centrat, logga ut, välj ny wm och logga in
<dodel> yarre2. Jag gjorde det med JWM
<dodel> Så här skrev jag innan du loggade in "Jag installerade JWM (Joes Windows manager) för jag vill få ubuntu att dra lite ram och cpu. Installationen gick bra, men när jag skulle starta det så såg jag bara det stog "Ubuntu" på skärmen. Precis som när 12.04 startar. Jag kunde röra musen, men inget mer. Fick logga in på tty1 och anvinstallera det för att åter igen gå till Unity 3D."
<dodel> Kan väll testa och installera LXDE
<dodel> Men hur resurssnål är den då?
<coffe> einand,  *avis*
<einand> coffe: hur lång är leveranstiden nu för tiden?
<einand> jag fick vänta 4 månader ;)
<coffe> einand, 3v säger dom
<einand> coffe: rätt ok då
<MadPig> Om man får sjukt mycket post... typ flera ton med brev varje dag från världens alla hörn som strömmar in till sin bostad... kommer Posten att acceptera detta? Detta måste ju medföra enorma merkostnader för dem?
<MadPig> Och de får väl inget betalt när post kommer IN?
<MadPig> Det är bara posten i utlandet som fick betalt i.o.m. frimärket?
<einand> MadPig: medför väl ingen merkostna,d sändaren har ju betalat för det
<einand> MadPig: vet inte exat hur avtalen ser ut mellan länder, men nä, posten fraktar inget gratis
<einand> om det bara vart sänderlandet somfick betalat hade det ju inte kostat så otroligt mycket extra att skicka utomlands
<dodel> Hejsan. Jag har fått openbox fungera. Det är superminimal openbox där det knappt finns några fönster. Hur som haver iallafall. Nu är jag inne på openbox/gnome och jag vill till openbox. Men hittar inte logga ut knappen. Vad är CMD då för att logga ut till loginscreen?
<dodel> Helvete vad min fläkt snurrar hela tiden på linux.
<dodel> Något känt bugproblem? Att fläkten ska snurra hela tiden
<hexabit> dodel: Flash i webbläsaren?
<dodel> hexabit:  Ja
<hexabit> dodel: Är det då det surrar mycket? när du surfar alltså?
<dodel> Varje gång jag startar datorn
<dodel> Har bärbar dator
<hexabit> dodel: Ahaa ok, jag tänkte om det bara var när du surfade. :)
<dodel> hexabit: Nej, tror att det är en MEGAbugg i ubuntu
<dodel> Datorn verkar gå varm också. 55 grader
<einand> 55 grader är normal
<hexabit> Ja det var väl en bugg förut iallafall medn det ska vara fixat har jag för mig
<hexabit> Och det var väl i kärnan tror jag.
<MadPig> einand: Hmm. Jag undrar, jag... jag har alltid antagit att posten tjänar pengar på utgående trafik och accepterar inkommande enbart för att det ska fungera, som ett "nödvändigt ont".
<dodel> hur går man tillbaka till logginscreen via terminal?
<einand> MadPig: fungerar kanske så, men isf är det inte ditt fel att dom har ett dåligt avtal
<MadPig> Nä, men väldigt ofta blir man drabbad av andras idioti, så... säkert även i detta fall.
<MadPig> Kan nästan slå vad om att de skulle ha ett problem med det.
<dodel> Nu!
<dodel> Nu fick jag tillbaka det :)
<dodel> Man behövde bara skriva unity i terminal
<hexabit> dodel: Hur fungerar unity? Verkar det ok eller ska man hålla sig till Gnome ett tag till?
<coffe> einand,  har du gjort något kul med dina
<MadPig> coffe: Använd frågetecknet.
<einand> suck, nu har någon ddosat ner telia igen
<yarre2> hehe
<realubot> Det här testet måste jag ju vara göra: http://www.svd.se/nyheter/inrikes/han-ar-bast-i-matte-i-riksdagen_7493982.svd
<realubot> Om jag inte får bättre resultat än riksdagsledamöterna så ska jag aldrig mer kritisera personerna som har gjort testet för att inte begripa saker.
 * realubot tar för givet att han får minst lika bra resultat som genomsnittet av politikerna som har gjort testet.
 * realubot är kaxig. :)
<realubot> Politiker är som vi alla vet dumma i huvudet och äntligen får man en chans att bevisa det.
<realubot> Vad tror ni om TV-program på temat smartare än en politiker där vanligt folk får tävla mot politiker om lagar, politisk historia m.m.
<realubot> ?
<einand> http://feber.se/film/art/251790/sveriges_frsta_3dfilm_p_vg/
<gusnan> realubot, Du har inte läst riktlinjerna som gäller för kanalen va?
<realubot> gusnan: Jo.
<realubot> gusnan: Är du politiker?
<Barre> realubot: mattematikkunskap är inte ekvivalent med IQ eller "smarthet"
<gusnan> Nej.
<realubot> Barre: IQ är inte ekvivalent med "smarthet" heller.
<realubot> Barre: Nej, jag vet att det inte bevisar något men det säger nog något och det är kul att se på vilken nivå frågorna är och hur politikerna klarar dessa. Det handlar ju om matematiskt tänkande och inte om att vara så kunnig i matematik.
<HakanS> realubot: Kolla här hur "smart" du är. http://www.mensa.se/provtest
<einand> HakanS: dom testen är felaktiga
<einand> HakanS: eftersom dom mäter inte hur smart du är, utan hur hög iq du har ;)
<realubot> HakanS: Det hade jag gjort. Hamnade i topp 5% men inte topp 2% eller vad som krävs för Mensa.
<realubot> Det är väl klart att ett IQ test mäter just IQ.
<HakanS> einand: Det var därför jag skrev smart inom citationstecken.
 * einand var medlem i mensa, för 13 år sedan
<realubot> Det går nog inte att mäta hur smart en person är.
<einand> realubot: gör det ju, med helt vanliga fakta frågor
<realubot> einand: Det är klart det inte gör.
<realubot> einand: Vem säger att en person som har mycket faktakunskaper är smart?
<einand> smart är ju bara ett annat ord för hur snabbt en person kan inhämta kunskap
<einand> fel..
<realubot> Jag vet flera personer som är väldigt allmänbildade men som inte kan lägga ihop 1+1.
<einand> menar hämta kunskap ur hjärnan
<einand> man kan vara smart, men ha väldigt låg iq
<realubot> einand: Du har helt fel. Så personer som har gått i skolan i 9 år är smartare än en person i ett fattigt land som aldrig har fått gå i skolan då?
<realubot> För en person med skolutbildning lär ju ha mer kunskap att hämta ur hjärnan. Och vad är kunskap?
<einand> Beror på väl vad för kunskap du mäter, en person i ett fattigt land är säkert mycket smartare när det kommer till att vända tegelstenar
<realubot> Förr i tiden visste folk hur man överlevde i naturen i dag vet barnen vem som vann Idol.
<realubot> einand: Dessutom så brukar ju smarthet/intelligens syfta på någon mer eller mindre medfödd förmåga och inte på inlärd kunskap.
<realubot> Det är ju därför IQ-test bör vara kunskapsoberoende.
<realubot> Vilet dom säkert inte riktigt är i.a.f.
<einand> smarthet != intelligens
<realubot> Säger vem?
<einand> kolla ordlistan
<realubot> Länka.
<HakanS> Det viktigaste är inte vad man vet, utan hur man omsätter kunskapen i praktisk handling,
<realubot> Jag är inte tillräckligt smart eller intelligent för att använda Google.
<realubot> HakanS: Det tycker jag låter mycket vettigare.
<einand> HakanS: stämmer. brukar säga ungefär samma sak "Spelar ingen roll vad du har för iq, så länge du kan förvälta det dur har"
<einand> förvalta
<realubot> Det spelar inte heller någon roll hur mycket en människa kan om personen aldrig klarar av att omsätta kunskapen i praktiken.
<realubot> Det är det jag menar med att jag vet personer som är väldigt allmänbildade men som inte uppnår mer än vilken idiot som helst.
<realubot> Det är som mycket kunskap man lär sig i skolan. Den är värdelös om den aldrig kommer till användning i livet.
<realubot> För sahället i.a.f.
<realubot> *samhället
<realubot> Gå och lägg er nu.
 * realubot hjärna kokar över av den här avancerade diskussionen.
<HakanS> realubot: Det liknar mer en monolog än en diskussion. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> systemd-analyze time
<EzKurdistanIm> Startup finished in 2141ms (kernel) + 3322ms (initramfs) + 30870ms (userspace) = 36335ms
<EzKurdistanIm> inte illa, inte illa.
<realubot> HakanS: Ja, att prata med sig själv är ju det enda sättet att få vettiga svar i den här kanalen.
 * realubot skrattar som en James Bond-skurk.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) vad säger du om boot tiden runt 37 sek för KDE och med en gammal laptop? :)
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Kasst.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) tss. det är bra. jag kan nog få under 30 sekunder, men jag vill inte inaktivera cups och andra tjänster.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Datorn ska inte ha någon boot-tid. Datorn ska aldrig bootas. Den ska stå och gå 24/7. Att det är en laptop struntar jag i.
<einand> laptop har ju tusen gånger större chans att aldrig bootas om
<einand> än en stationär
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) jag brukar faktiskt ha den i suspend oftast, för vara ärlig. dock emellan åt bootar man.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Jo, jag skojar bara. Det låter bra. På en laptop har ju faktiskt boot-tiden betydelse. På min stationära så struntar jag i om boot-tiden så är 5 minuter.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) upstart som ubuntu kommer med är bra, dock är systemd betydligt lättare tweaka så det bootar sjukt snabbt.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Aha, jag har inte brytt mig om att sätta mig in i det där.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: ju, jag vet att du ej orkat bry dig om det.
<EzKurdistanIm> som sagt i regel kör jag suspend och hibernate
<realubot> Lagrar en kopiator (skanner) dokument i något slags minne eller raderas allt som skannas direkt efter att kopian har skivits ut?
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) bör ej sparas.
<realubot> Man tycker det är en säkerhetsrisk. Det är därför jag frågar. Typ att dokumentet hamnar i någon chace-katalog på skannern eller något annat skumt.
<realubot> *cache
<einand> realubot: beror helt och hållet på, komunala dyra maskiner brukar spara en kopia någon vecka
<realubot> einand: Jag tänker på alla kopiatorer som finns på myndigheter m.m.
<einand> tjo, brukar fungera så
<einand> och deras scanner/kopiator epostar inte sällan en kopia till it med
<realubot> Det känns som en säkerhetsrisk om saker sparas t.ex. en vecka och om det går att rota fram koiporna om man har åtkomst till kopiatorn.
<einand> realubot: klart det är, var för något år sedan väldigt vanligt med virus i skrivare/kopiator
<realubot> einand: epostar utan att tala om det för användaren?
<einand> realubot: ja
<realubot> Då har jag gjort helt rätt som har låtit bli att kopiera top secret dokument på t.ex. Arbetsförmedlingens kopiator.
<Barre> realubot: hört talas om dyskalkyli?
<realubot> Jag har misstänkt att det inte går att lita på kopiatorerna.
<realubot> Barre: Japp.
<EzKurdistanIm> ne grabbar man ska röra på sig. kanske loggar in senare. roligt och se hur bra realubot och einand kommer överens.
<EzKurdistanIm> Barre: :) btw 3.5.3 :P här.
<Barre> realubot: ok, trodde inte det eftersom jag tyckte att du drog likhetstecken med smarthet och mattematisk förmåga
<einand> Vi räknar med att ca 6 % har svårigheter som  inryms i diagnosen dyskalkyli.
<Barre> EzKurdistanIm: mmm.. kanske blir en uppgradering för mig då om några år ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> Barre: haha :P det kanske det blir. ha det.
<realubot> Barre: Men det är ju undantagsfall.
<Barre> realubot: du är ett undantagsfall ;P
<realubot> Barre: Det är ju som att säga att läskunnighet inte säger något om en människas hjärna bara för att det finns folk som har dyslexi.
<einand> på tal om det, visste ni att dyslexi är mycket ovanligare i länder som kina
<realubot> Eller att det inte går att tävla i 100 m löpning för att det finns folk som har amputerat ett ben.
 * einand har dyslexi ;)
<Barre> realubot: det kan man absolut göra, läskunnighet har INGET med hjärnans kapacitet att göra
<realubot> einand: Jag undrar om det har med kinesiska tecken att göra eller om det har med något annat att göra. Är det fortfarande ovanligare om man ser till barn till kineser som går i skola i Europa?
<einand> realubot: ja, det har tydligen med deras symboler att göra, människans hjärn är bättre på symboler än på "Bokstäver"
<realubot> einand: Det är ju inte så konstigt att det är ovanligare på någon plats i världen. Många sjukdomar förekommer olika mycket i olika delar av världen.
<realubot> Det är väl få sjukdommar som är lika vanliga överallt.
<realubot> Jag tror Schizofreni är en sådan sjukdom som är lika vanlig över hela jordklotet.
<einand> jo, tex är nordbor nästan de enda som kan dricka mjölk
<einand> Schizofreni är väl ovanligt ibland infödingar?
<realubot> Sedan vet jag i.o.f.s. inte om dyslexi räknas som en sjukdom.
<einand> tja, beror på definitionen av sjukdom, vissa påstår ju alholism och andra missbruk är sjukdommar
<realubot> einand: Det kanske det är, men jag menar i alla civiliserade samhällen på alla kontinenter, d.v.s. bland typ 99% av befolkningen eller vad det är.
<realubot> einand: Jo, men är det en diagnos rent formellt i Sverige eller USA/Europa?
<einand> jo, är diganostierarbar
<einand> görs genom att man träffar en logoped, och hjärnröntgen
<realubot> einand: Jag tänker på: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koder_i_DSM-IV
<realubot> "Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders, 4th. Edition, även känd som DSM-IV är en manual som publiceras av American Psychiatric Association och som täcker alla nu kända psykiatriska sjukdomstillstånd och störningar."
<realubot> einand: Ser man något på hjärnröntgen då eller görs den bara för att utesluta andra orsaker?
<realubot> Syns dyslexi på röntgen, menar jag?
<einand> realubot: japp
<realubot> Aha.
<einand> eller, tja i mitt fall såg man att de delar av hjärnan som sköter "stavning" hade mindre blod
<realubot> einand: Där ser man: 315.00
<realubot> Lässvårigheter
<realubot> einand: Allt har väl en förklaring och att det beror på något i hjärnan när en person har dyslexi är ju inte särskilt långsökt.
<realubot> Jag hade kunnat sätta mitt socialbidrag på att det snarare har med hjärnan att göra än högerfoten.
<realubot> Barre: Det är väl klart att läskunnighet till viss del har med hjärnans kapacitet att göra? Så du menar att om x personer tillbringar y timmar med att lära sig läsa så når alla personer samma nivå av läskunnighet. Det tror inte jag i.a.f. Olika människor har nog olika förutsättningar för att utveckla läskunnighet även om den enskilt viktigaste förklaringen hos 90% av befolkningen säkert är tränin
 * realubot kontrollerar att kanalens topic är ändrat till diskussioner om inlärning, intelligens, smarthet m.m.
<realubot> einand: Den här är kanske bra: http://elib.se/library/ebook_detail.asp?id_type=ISBN&id=9127128148&lib=40
<realubot> Martin Ingvar är ju "smart".
<realubot> SÃ¥ ser en "smart" person ut: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martin_Ingvar
<einand> realubot: min mobiltelefon är ju smart med
<realubot> einand: Ja.
<realubot> Det är en smartfåne.
<realubot> Jag har inte smartfån.
<realubot> Det kanske beror på att jag inte är tillräckligt ...
 * realubot slår en perfekt passning till kanalen.
<einand> realubot: min telefon kostar 995kr kontant hos telia, rekomenderar en sådan
<realubot> einand: Vilken är det?
<einand> motorla defy mini
<einand> ip67 säker
<realubot> Det är inte telefonen som är problemet utan abonnenamget.
<einand> den är upplåst, så du kan använda befintlig
<realubot> Jag vill ha kontaktkort med fri surf för max. 99 kr/månad. :S
<einand> realubot: blir det ju isf
<realubot> Jag har tittat på mobiler med dubbla SIM-kort. Det har varit en lösning.
<einand> köp telias årsladdning för 5099kr
<einand> 499kr
<realubot> 499 kr/månad. Aldrig i livet.
<einand> nä, per år
<einand> köper man den för 995kr så får man första året gratis
<realubot> Jaha. Men man binder upp sig att pröjsa nästa år eller?
<realubot> Något lurt är det alltid.
<einand> nä
<einand> är ju kontantkort
<realubot> Hm.
<gecko> Godkväll kamrater och ni andra
<realubot> Vad var det där om 5099 kr då?
<realubot> Årsladdning? Skrev du bara fel?
<einand> skrev fel
<einand> är 599/år
<realubot> einand: Det var faktiskt ett intressant tips.
<realubot> Telefonen vet jag inte men kontantkortet.
<yarre2> Dom visar upp en ny ajfön om några timmar :P
<einand> yarre2: japp, sitter och väntar på keynote strömmen med spänning
<yarre2> jag hoppas på trådlös laddning jag, men det är kanske lite långsökt :(
<realubot> iFÃ¥n 5?
<yarre2> ja
<realubot> Med större skärm, bättre upplösning, bättre kamera och katapultstol.
<realubot> Självförstörelseapp.
<einand> yarre2: tror du dom skall sno  det av Nokia nu ;)
<yarre2> och iOS 6 som jag redan kör :P
<yarre2> einand, jag har trådlös laddning på min HP touchpad.. inte direkt nåt nytt. men apple är envisa :/
<realubot> Jag ska inte ha en iFån. Jag ska ha en Andråjd.
<yarre2> realubot, skit det med så länge google låter mobiltillverkare byta ut allt i de
<realubot> Går det inte att installera vilken Andråjd-version man vill på telefonerna?
<yarre2> realubot, nej
<realubot> Ericsson gjorde väl så att man får det på deras telfoner?
<yarre2> realubot, ja men det betyder inte att alla gör det, och så släpper dom inte drivers osv
<yarre2> rena rama windows :)
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Men fler appar är öppen sås?
<einand> så irriterande, internet är så segt
<realubot> alltid något i.s.f.
<realubot> einand: Tack för tipset om kontanktkortet. Det ska jag kolla upp.
<einand> The teacher. asks a student: - Can you tell me the names of three great kings who has brought happiness and peace into peoples lifes? Student says: - Drin-King, Smo-King and Fuc-King!
<realubot> Hohoho
<realubot> MVG
<realubot> Eller vad betygen nu heter ...
<realubot> gecko: Är det inte dags för dig och HakanS att gräva ner stridsyxan?
<gecko> realubot< Vad jag vet har jag inte skrivit något idag
<realubot> "Godkväll kamrater och ni andra"
<realubot> Och ni andra?
<realubot> Peace in our time.
<gecko> realubot< Precis som det står. Jag har inte angett någon speciell
<realubot> Ja, ja.
<realubot> Säger du det så.
<gecko> realubot< Det finns ett flertal som jag inte anser vara mina kamrater. SÃ¥ dra inga ogrundade slutsatser
<realubot> gecko: Alright. As you wish.
<gecko> realubot< Och yxan till personen du nämner grävs ned när personen kliver ned fån den höga häst att satt sig på. Och uppför sig som sig bör av en TL. Och inte bara gnäller på allt
<realubot> gecko: Över till någonting annat. Hur går det med huset nu när du har installerat dig hemma i Sverige igen?
<gecko> realubot< Jag slet ut mig i Turklandet och har inte kommit igång riktig ännu. Är urkass
<realubot> gecko: Aj då. Tråkigt att höra. Du får ta det piano ett tag då.
<gecko> realubot< Jo lita på det. Jag är mer än lovligt lat
<realubot> gecko: Orkat pilla något med Linnux då?
<realubot> *Linux
<realubot> gecko: Vad använder du för program för att övervaka farmen och hur tycker du att det fungerar?
<gecko> realubot< Inte ett dugg. Det närmaste är väl att jag satt på min ubuntu-skylatr på bilen
<gecko> realubot< Jag använder 2 olika sorters Axis IP-cam. Och bägge kan jag se via mobilen
<gecko> realubot< Det är inbyggda inspelningar i kamerorna
<realubot> gecko: Okej. Så du använder inte något linuxprogram för detta då utan det är medföljande program?
<gecko> realubot< Och så får jag SMS vid rörelse i omredet
<gecko> realubot< Varför gå över bron över vatten :)
<gecko> *efter
<realubot> gecko: Avlossar kamerorna en salva vid rörelse också eller måste du göra det manuellt?
<gecko> realubot< Nä ingen salva. Men 400 watt strålkastare startar
<realubot> gecko: Okej. Det låter som en dyr utrustning?
<gecko> realubot< Nja. Allt är relativt. Sammantaget för allt ca 7000
<gecko> Men nu är det dags för pause ett tag
<realubot> Aha.
<einand> 20 minuter kvar
<EzKurdistanIm> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.465356/darfor-kan-windows-8-bli-en-ny-vista-flopp   :) roligt att läsa igenom kommentarerna.
<EzKurdistanIm> idg.se vuxendagis för IT-intresserade :P
<hexabit> realubot: Det var länge sedan :) Allt bra med dig?
<EzKurdistanIm> hexabit: :) ser man på, man har fin besök.
<EzKurdistanIm> :) hexabit har du fått ditt av idlandet?
 * EzKurdistanIm har krig mot idlare
<EzKurdistanIm> :)
<hexabit> EzKurdistanIm: hehe japp nu jobbar jag hemifrån så då har man tid att sncka lite :)
<EzKurdistanIm> hexabit: nice. hur är det med frugan och ungen/ungarna?
<hexabit> EzKurdistanIm: Jag ska ha en bebis till om inom några dagar/timmar så jag får lov att jobba hemma :)
<EzKurdistanIm> hexabit: vad skoj. du har redan dotter/son?
<EzKurdistanIm> hexabit: har du funderat på kanske adoptera :) realubot?
<hexabit> EzKurdistanIm: Ja två stycken. en av varje :)
<EzKurdistanIm> hexabit: :) nice. du har bra "säd".
<hexabit> EzKurdistanIm: hehhe jag kanske det :)
<EzKurdistanIm> hexabit: hur går det med qemu lirandet :P?
<EzKurdistanIm> tro ej att jag glömt. host. du vet vad hexabit :P.
<hexabit> EzKurdistanIm: Hehehe Mageia tänker du på? Jag har faktiskt haft dåligt samvete för att jag inte fortsatte med labbandet.
<EzKurdistanIm> hexabit: :P kommer över till dig och installerar. nog det säkraste.
<hexabit> Men jag har kvar laptopen med Mageia, men har ej startat den sedan vi pratade sist :)
<EzKurdistanIm> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE4Mjg
<EzKurdistanIm> hexabit: :P oj. det har ju hänt saker sedan dess med andra ord.
<hexabit> EzKurdistanIm: Ja varför inte. Du är välkommen efter förlossningen :)
<EzKurdistanIm> hexabit: :) nice nice. var råkar du bo?
<hexabit> EzKurdistanIm: Nacka/Orminge
<EzKurdistanIm> jag kan ta med realubot också. vem vet du kanske gillar honom som son.
<EzKurdistanIm> hexabit: :) nice. då är vi inte så långt ifrån varandra.
<realubot> einand: "0,5 GB mobilsurf (med en hastighet på upp till 1 Mbit/s) per månad i ett helt år."
<hexabit> EzKurdistanIm: Ok vart bor du då?
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) jag har hittat dig en extra-pappa.
<realubot> einand: Det är inte många GB som ingår.
<EzKurdistanIm> hexabit: :) sveriges vettigaste studentstad. :P
<EzKurdistanIm> eller enda riktiga
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Vem då?
<hexabit> Uppsala
<EzKurdistanIm> resten är bara amatörer :P
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) hexabit.
<EzKurdistanIm> hexabit: :) duktig du är.
<hexabit> EzKurdistanIm: uppsala?
<realubot> hexabit: Vill du bli min pappa?
<hexabit> EzKurdistanIm: hehehe
<hexabit> realubot: Det vet du! :) Klart jag vill
<realubot> hexabit: Bra. Du kan börja med att försörja mig.
<hexabit> SKa bara käka lite . Strax tbx
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: du får extra julklappar och presenter. :P
<realubot> hexabit: Sedan får du hjälpa mig att hitta en flickvän. Amatörerna EzKurdistanIm och gecko har musslyckats totalt med uppdraget.
<realubot> *misslyckats
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) hur ska jag hjälpa dig när du aldrig lämnar kanalen?
<EzKurdistanIm> du är ju välkommen hit till civilisationen
<EzKurdistanIm> :P
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Du får väl se till att Rihanna loggar in i kanalen?
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: det sägs att philip har en fräsch dotter :P.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) hon är upptagen spela svår.
<EzKurdistanIm> *med att spela svår
<realubot> Phillip? Hur gammal är hon då?
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :P ingen aning. jag tror inte ens philip är gift.
<EzKurdistanIm> trodde :P att han var inne så man får igång gubben
<realubot> Phillip är väl 20 bast eller något så det låter inte lovande ...
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: nja. tror nog philip är närmare 50-60 år.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Du dealar väl inte med barn EzKurdistanIm?
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Är han en gammal gubbe?
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Som gecko?
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: jepp, tok gammal som gecko.
<realubot> gecko är ju lika gammal Eniac.
<EzKurdistanIm> dock inte lika :P grym som vår gubbtok
<realubot> Och det vill inte säga lite det ...
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) jag har ju inte gjort tjejen på smällen för att bli pappa. men det kommer nog med tiden.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: ser du ut som einand? för einand ser ut som :P en riktig IT-nörd.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Vi gör så här. När du och tjejen har skaffat barn så uppfostrar du din dotter till en bra flickvän och sedan när hon har blivit vuxen så lägger du ett gott ord för mig. Okej?
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Einand ser ut som Arnold Schwartzenegger jämfört med mig.
<realubot> Einand ÄR Arnold Schwartzenegger och Sylvester Stallone tillsammans jämfört med mig. :(
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) du är då gammal gubbe. tror hon inte skulle gå med.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: oj. är du så pass överviktig?
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Nja, jag trodde du menade utseendet.
<realubot> i allmänhet. Inte just vikten.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: jaha. ja, einand ser och klär sig som en nörd.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Du verkar inte nöjd med einands approach?
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Vad tror du einand tycker om din Maris Bros muscha då?
<realubot> *Mario Bros
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :P är det du? http://allfunny-stuff.com/pics/Top-10-ugliest-people/ugly-people-3.jpg
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :( jag har rakat mustaschen. jag vet att jag dock är stilig med mustasch :P. sedan gillar ju damerna. så det är aldrig fel.
<realubot> Riktigt så illa är det inte.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: http://allfunny-stuff.com/pics/Top-10-ugliest-people/ugly-people-7.jpg
<EzKurdistanIm> ?
<realubot> Mustach: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/10/Bundesarchiv_Bild_183-S33882%2C_Adolf_Hitler_retouched.jpg
<realubot> Du kanske inte hade en sådan mustasch.
<realubot> geckos gubbekompis kom in nu.
<realubot> swecarp: ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: inte riktigt. :P
 * realubot är tuff i dag.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Då förstår jag bättre att mustaschen gick hem hos damerna. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :)
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: när jag besökte swecarp var han tvungen meddela :P stadens män att låsa in sina kvinnor.
 * swecarp känner sig mobbad när han blir kallad gubbe
<EzKurdistanIm> annars :P hade man nog aldrig tagit sig helskinnad till :P swecarp
<realubot> swecarp: Äsch. Det var ju bara på skoj.
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: http://favus316.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/sexypeople1.jpg  det är vår allas realubot :P.
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: :) du är ju gubbe.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Hehe.
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  är när att hamna på min ignorelista :)))
<swecarp> har ju inte fyllt 50 ännu
<realubot> Nä, då är man inte gubbe faktiskt.
<EzKurdistanIm> :P swecarp haha.
<realubot> Gubbe blir man nog först mot 60.
<realubot> Jag diggar snubben i forumet som är 90+ eller vad det är. alfeva heter personen där.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: är han verkligen så gammal?
<EzKurdistanIm> damn så gammal och kör linux
<EzKurdistanIm> det är hardcore
<realubot> 76 var han visst.
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  han bor i alingsås
<realubot> Om forumet uppdaterar åldern korrekt på users.
<einand> nya iphone kommar ha 331dpi
<EzKurdistanIm> ändå coolt. undrar om jag kommer köra linux då eller om det ens finns något desktop-OS kvar.
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: vem?
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=12714
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  kolla länken vart han bor
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: har du träffat alfeva?
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Ja, man underar ju hur operativystemen kommer se ut om 40-50 år, typ.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) jag är orolig om desktop-OS ens finns kvar om 10-15 år.
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  har inte träffat honom
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Mm, det ligger väl i molnet eller något. Eller så vänder utvecklingen och går åt motsatt håll.
<EzKurdistanIm> tramset som många är inne på är ju bort från traditionella desktop-OS och in till peka och ha sig
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Det känns ju som om allt kommer att vara ihopsmetat i.a.f.
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: alingsås är ju inte så stort. :P vem vet du kanske kan övertala köra mga.
<realubot> Alla enheter och alla system synkas, typ.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: molnet ligger bra nog linux jämfört med windows före.
<EzKurdistanIm> så :) det är rätt så skönt
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  då vore det bättre med denna personen http://www.thelins.se/johan/blog/
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: vet du att alla google anställda kör gubuntu? :)
<realubot> gubuntu?
<realubot> What is that?
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: :) försök även få honom köra mga. aldrig fel. sveriges mga fäste kanske blir alingsås. :P
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: ubuntu för google inställda.
<realubot> Maegia?
<EzKurdistanIm> exakt hur den är moddad vet jag ej
<realubot> mga?
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: jepp. mageia. men annars riktigt.
<realubot> Mageia. Kasst namn. Omöjligt att stava rätt.
<EzKurdistanIm> ubuntu är verkligen den i särklass största linux disten. större än alla andra tillsammans känns det som.
<realubot> Ja.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: ja, namnet är inte det allra lättaste.
<realubot> Nej, jag kommer aldrig ihåg det trots att jag har sett det flera ggr.
<swecarp> http://mageiasv.blogspot.se/
<EzKurdistanIm> sumpar inte ubuntu till det kan steams ankomst till ubuntu göra linux väldigt mainstream på desktop sidan
<realubot> Mm, kanske det.
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: något nytt du har lagt upp?
<swecarp> inget nytt
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: juste :) jag gjorde mageia turbo snabb.
<realubot> Det är ju framförallt datorspel, stödet för USB-enheter/grafikkort och MS Office och Photoshop som gör Windows nödvändigt.
<EzKurdistanIm> systemd-analyze time
<EzKurdistanIm> Startup finished in 2141ms (kernel) + 3322ms (initramfs) + 30870ms (userspace) = 36335ms
<realubot> MS Office går att ersätta om tillräckligt många företag byter till LibreOffice.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: många saker kommer nog förbättras när steam har kommit. det finns onekligen områden linux brister, dock är mycket av det överkomligt.
<swecarp> realubot:  läs denna artickel http://pavel.frimix.se/2012/08/29/avancerade-anvandare/
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: påvels krönikor är alltid läsvärda
<EzKurdistanIm> även den
<realubot> swecarp: Problemet är att många företag arbetar i t.ex. Excel och det blir ett himla jobb att konvertera alla filer så att dessa fungerar i Calc. Det är nog billigare för företagen att fortsätta pröjsa Excel-licenser än att betala folk för att konvertera filer. Och sedan betala folk för att utbilda personalen i Calc.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: finns väl företag som säkerligen föredrar libreoffice/openoffice
<realubot> LibreOffice är tvåa på bollen. Då hjälper det inte så mycket att man har funktioner som är lika bra som Excel.
<EzKurdistanIm> framför allt de som tycker ribbon-gränssnittet är förvirrande
<EzKurdistanIm> om man är van med office 2003
<EzKurdistanIm> det är lättare migrera till LiO
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Jag tror det blir svårt att byta bort MS Office så länge många företag hanterar nya och gamla filer i stängda MS-format.
<realubot> Lyckad inlåsning, kallar jag det.
<EzKurdistanIm> för office 2003 användare som ännu inte bytt till 2007 och nyare
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: ms office är ju inte närheten lika bra bakåtkompatibel som LiO
<EzKurdistanIm> inte ens i närheten
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Det går väl att ändra så man får det gamla utseendet i MS Office-programmen? Jag tror det i.a.f.
<EzKurdistanIm> spara enbart i ms format får man sedan skjuta sig själv i skallen när ens arbete man lagt sitt arbete om några år ej kan öppnas
<EzKurdistanIm> nej tack. jag sparar allt i de öppna formaten och sedan skickar till office-folket i deras format.
<realubot> swecarp: Pavel har säkert rätt i att han kan skapa samma funktioner i Calc som många avancerade användare använder i Excel men de hjälper ju inte om Excel är standard och företaget har utbyte med andra företag som använder Excel. Det blir ett stort jobb att hålla på och konvertera filer fram och tillbaka då.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: ingen aning om det går få bort ribbon-gränssnittet. kanske via någon fullhack. jag bryr mig inte då LiO, från Calligra gillar jag skarpt Krita och sedan Lyx.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Problemet är att om du sparar i öppna format så kommer inte all formatering med i t.ex. Excel. Av den enkla anledningen att vissa funktioner bara fungerar i MS egna format. T.ex. Pivot-tabeller.
<realubot> Tror jag, i.a.f.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: jepp du har delvis rätt. dock har ju tom ms office nya versionen fått vika sig för de öppna formaten.
<EzKurdistanIm> stödet för de öppna formaten påstås ha blivit bättre
<EzKurdistanIm> och inte samma idiotiska varning som kom med 2007 och 2010
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: du kan tom läsa på idg.se, windows-träsksidan där någon skribent nämner hur ms office faktiskt fått anpassa sig för fria formaten.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Ja, det verkar vara ett fulhack. Jag trodde det gick att ställa in i inställningarna utan fulhack.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) inget oroa sig över jag trivs med de program jag har.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: När du bärjar jobba med att langa medicin så kommer din chef säga till dig. Skriv rapport i Word!
<EzKurdistanIm> hittills har calc aldrig svikit mig, den särklass svagaste länken i LiO kontorssviten är Impress.
<EzKurdistanIm> dock börjar den också förbättras, även om det inte går i önskad tempo.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Och spara i .doc!
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) installerar då LiO åt dem och sparar dom pengar.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Annars får du kicken!
<EzKurdistanIm> kommer ju satsa på bli chef eller läkemedelsansvarig
<EzKurdistanIm> så de lär lyda mig :P
<EzKurdistanIm> förr eller senare
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Och eftersom du är så duktig på datorer så kommer du få i uppgift att utbilda resten av personalen i ...
<realubot> MS Office!
<realubot> ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :P haha. du vill provoceras :P din kotte.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Jag skojar lite med dig.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) jag vet.
<einand> ios 6 kommer om exakt en vecka
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: intresseklubben noterar
<EzKurdistanIm> :P
<David-A> nyss på tv "Medialized" Kunskapskanalen 19:30-20:00. (det krockade alltså med rapport) oklart om sändnigarna på mån o tis är repriser eller nästa avsnitt
<nighter> Skulle vilja ha tv tablån i bakgrunden på skrivbordet på datorn nån som kan tipsa om något shysst app eller widget som löser det i ubuntu?
<nighter> går det göra ett shell script och visa resultatet i bakgrunden också så går det bra.
<nighter> s/göra/köra/
<einand> 5th gen iPod touch 32GB is $299 or 64GB for $399.
<David-A> nighter: det finns Screenlet applets som regelbundet kör ett valt kommando/script och visar output. I xfce finns en motsvarande panel-applet. troligen även i gnome.
<nighter> Spanar in gtdesklets just nu
<nighter> se om den är shysst
<johanbr> Woohoo... lyckades kors-kompilera ncid till min raspberry pi
<David-A> nighter: jag provade gdesklet 2006 men avinstallerade den då. kanske dax att prova igen
<nighter> jo ja med hade bara glömt bort namnet först.
<nighter> körde till fluxbox på den tiden
<nighter> var inte många desklets som följde med.
<nighter> direkt
<nighter> ska googla lite se om hittar nån man kan använda.
<nighter> annars verkar den smidig.
<David-A> gdesklet: skitprogram, pythonerror när man startar från menyn och timeout när man startar från terminalen. 2012 och avinstallera igen
<David-A> nighter: har du provat screenlet?
<nighter> prövade screenlets nu men dök inte upp ett skit på skrivbordet
<nighter> så drog in gdesklets där kommer de upp saker iaf :)
<David-A> nighter: har du valt nån screenlet i screenlet manager?
<nighter> japp dröck på dom i menyn där uppe
<nighter> försökte välja nån klocka
<nighter> men inget kom på skrivbordet
<David-A> jag dubbelklickar på klockan, kommer direkt. eller väljer en o trycker launch.
<nighter> inte för mig tyvärr
<nighter> men gdesklets rockar så kör vidare på det
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm: wb
<yarre2> einand, förhandsbeställd :)
<einand> yarre2: nä
<yarre2> einand, joho!
<einand> enda fördelen jag ser med iP5 är iPhone4s blev 50% billigare (399usd)
<einand> för den dyrare, som liger på 699 nu
<einand> eller låg
<einand> yarre2: snacka om anti klimax
<einand> var inte ett piss nytt
<yarre2> einand, inte för mig :)
<einand> yarre2: ok
<ispookan> Fattar inte varför deras events inte sänds live...
<yarre2> ispookan, dom sändes live förr :(
<einand> ispookan:  gjorde dom
<ispookan> Mm
<einand> hade jag vetat att det var i london hade jag stuckit dit
<ispookan> Fast de kommer väl upp på appletv snart..
<einand> ispookan: funderar på att köpa en sådan
<yarre2> london vare väl inte?
<ispookan> einand: Liten kul grej ;)
<yarre2> Det är väl knappast morgon i london nu
<einand> yarre2: Var i london ;)
<einand> kaliforninen, london, paris, något asien land
<ispookan> Nä natt på er. einand vill du skicka imessage för tests osv så är det bara att bomba på ;)
<einand> ispookan: ;)
<yarre2> einand, ehm ingen 4G för oss svenskar?
<einand> yarre2: stämmer
<yarre2> bra miss :P
<einand> inget 4g för europa
<einand> miss?
<realubot> Kommer den ha 4g i USA? Finns 4g i USA eller Asien?
<_Trullo> blir en nokia för mig
<realubot> Med Winblows Phone?
<_Trullo> jo
<realubot> Varför då?
<_Trullo> tja, varför inte
<realubot> Det är en MS-produkt?
<_Trullo> och? jag har kört windows i alla år
<EzKurdistanIm> windows mobiler är billiga. annars windows mobiler är förlorat kapitel.
<realubot> Och vard har Winblows Phone som lockar?
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) bill gates på omslaget.
<_Trullo> e nog mer nokia som lockar
<_Trullo> har ju en N8 nu
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: skämt åsido verkar windows phone vara billigare än både android och ios
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Winblows-telefoner kan nog vara något för företag som sitter fast i MS övriga produkter.
<EzKurdistanIm> _Trullo: nokia kan dränka sig i spya. förvandla världens bästa mobil till en trasig kondom.
<realubot> Nokia spelar ett högt spel när dom satsar på Winblows Phone.
<einand> luma 920 verkar rejält fin därimot
<_Trullo> e en sån jag ska ha
<realubot> Men dom har nog inget val ...
<einand> tror dock det finns stor risk att Nokia eller iaf WP8 winner detta racet, särskilt nu med hur dålig iphone 5 var
<realubot> Jag ser aldrig någon med en WP-telefon.
<realubot> Det är Anråjd eller iFån som gäller.
<EzKurdistanIm> windows phone vinner endast här i sverige
<EzKurdistanIm> där det finns gott med windows fanboys
<EzKurdistanIm> man ser det tydligt på vuxendagiset idg
<realubot> Stockholmare föredrar Iphone – men i stora delar av övriga Sverige är andra mobilmärken större.
<realubot> Det visar en ny Sifo-undersökning som Tele 2 låtit göra.
<EzKurdistanIm> bland en del nördar dock bland vanligt folk kommer windows phone få fingern
<EzKurdistanIm> vem fan vill ha windows även i mobilen
<EzKurdistanIm> ? :)
<realubot> Att Stockholm föredrar iFån är ju en anledning i sig att ha Android.
<realubot> Jag vill inte att folk ska tro att jag är stockholmare försöker imponera på brudarna med min telefon.
<EzKurdistanIm> :) ne nu är jag endast taskig
<EzKurdistanIm> låt folk köra vad dom vill
<EzKurdistanIm> dock kan windows jätte gärna gå under. vidriga företaget som tom tjänar pengar på android-försäljningar
<EzKurdistanIm> annars som OS, bryr mig inte. då jag aldrig kommer köpa windows lur.
<MarkusDBX> Hej kompisar..  finns nåt liknande i någon wm, som går att köra med ubuntu? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvRRkdrMiVk
<MarkusDBX> alltså samma koncept.. fast för linux. Vet att t.ex.xfce har sessions. Jag har idag ungefär samma upplägg men styr det med bashscript.
<einand> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8029/7964263028_6869fe647e_c.jpg
<madbear> görsssssss
<johanbr> realubot: 4g är LTE Advanced, som vad jag vet inte finns i drift någonstans i världen än
<johanbr> sen är det en annan sak att reklammuppar kallar diverse andra saker för 4g
<einand> johanbr: 4G är "vanlig" LTE i sverige, eftersom det bara är en marknadsföringsterm
<einand> i usa är 4G en annan grj
<x_link> David-A: Vem är cron?
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/523367_10151049151012997_896413630_n.jpg
<David-A> ingen dans inatt?
<David-A> man cron
<madbear> yo
<znudee> Hej! Någon som har lite hjälp åt mig? Har ett creative x-fi titanium ljudkort. Ljudet fungerar bra, men när jag kör micen genom detta kort så ekar ljudet till mina högtalare och alla jag pratar med hör allt jag gör på datorn. T.om sig själva. Bytar jag till interna mic ingången på moderkortet är det inga problem.
<EzKurdistanIm> har du testat pavucontrol
<EzKurdistanIm> ?
<EzKurdistanIm> znudee: sedan kan du kolla med alsamixer
<znudee> tycker att jag kollat runt i båda både igår och idag men inte hittat någon bra lösning om jag ska använda ljudkortsmicen :/
<EzKurdistanIm> znudee: har du alltså testat pavucontrol?
<EzKurdistanIm> znudee: jag ska lägga mig.
<EzKurdistanIm> dock kan du ställa samma fråga på vårt forum
<EzKurdistanIm> om ingen här är vaken och kan hjälpa dig
<znudee> okej tack ändå :) japp, får ta och göra det :)
<EzKurdistanIm> eller så återkommer du imorgon
<David-A> nyss på tv "Dox: Reagan" SVT1 00:05-01:45. om Ronald Reagan, inte bara intressanta ämne utan en del musikval: Nena 99 Luftballon och Season in the Sun troligen med Terry Jacks
#ubuntu-se 2012-09-13
<madbear> segoflic: görs
<madbear> realubot: sluta sova nu
<segoflic> madbear: pluggar
<madbear> segoflic: går bra?
<segoflic> madbear: njae.. jag hatar cisco :(
<madbear> segoflic: skriv inte så i en loggad kanal :P
<segoflic> madbear: Varför? Vad spelar det för roll? :p
<madbear> inte snyggt när du blir deras VD sen
<madbear> och nån rotar fram loggarna
<madbear> ( realubot )
<madbear> :D
<segoflic> madbear: :D
<segoflic> Hur ska dom bevisa vem jag är menar du? :D
<segoflic> Vet DU vem jag är?
<madbear> segoflic: jag vet vem du e ja
<madbear> de vet du
<David-A> internet körs på siscoväxlar, de har din ip NU och kan sabotera allt du gör NU, (det är inte när du blir vd som är det stora problemet)
<segoflic> haha
<segoflic> Tur att jag inte ircar från mitt egna ip då.
<David-A> åh
<segoflic> (men visst, de kan säkert rota fram allt om de orkar och har lust)
<segoflic> Nu gick det för David-A tror jag minsann
<realubot> madbear: Jag gick i däck.
<madbear> realubot: va? :P
 * David-A har precis återhämtat sig
 * segoflic chockar David-A ännu en gång
 * David-A känner inget
<segoflic> Meh
<David-A> det blev ingen 00 dans i natt. vi ses nån annan kväll
<segoflic> Jaha, är det han som brukar dansa?
<madbear> nä.
<madbear> segoflic: när har du lektioner på dagarna
<segoflic> madbear: Det beror på hur man ser det
<segoflic> 9-16 är väl standard. Hurså?
<madbear> du e ju alltid vaken så sent!
<madbear> YES vi rullar igen
<madbear> fyfan va segt att stå .... fan rullade vi ut i skogen åt fel håll för
<madbear> jävla tåg
<madbear> :D
<segoflic> madbear: Och du åker ALLTId tåg.. så här sent!
<segoflic> madbear: Jag har bara varit på en enda lektion den här kursen :)
<segoflic>  första dagen!
<madbear> aha
<madbear> tenta sen eller?
<segoflic> Sen var jag och gjorde praktiskt prov igår. På Fredag är det teoretiskt prov
<madbear> najs
<segoflic> Lär mig inget av tomten vi har till lärare, så vad ska jag gå dit för?
<madbear> bra fråga
<segoflic> Jo, för att labba fysiskt iofs.
<realubot> Här är två fastigheter man hade kunnat köpa om man varit IT-miljardär: http://www.pontuzlofgren.se/beskrivning.aspx?guid=40OIC57PK30IHCMM&typ=CMVilla
<realubot> http://www.hemnet.se/bostad/villa-5rum-vallda-kungsbacka-kommun-lilla-keholmen-4076358
<realubot> segoflic: Du ska gå dit för att mingla med kurskamraterna, knyta värdefulla kontakter för framtiden ...
<realubot> Men du känner ju oss så vad ska du med kontakter i branschen till ...
<realubot> Jag kan fixa in dig på soc.
<realubot> madbear kan fixa in dig på ett tåg någonstans långt ute i skogen mitt i natten ...
<segoflic> realubot: Jag har alla på facebook, det är lugnt
<segoflic> Och vi träffas utanför skoltid.. faktiskt!
<madbear> så stannade vi i en tunnel
<madbear> moget!
<madbear> självklart att kärringen inte kunde stänga toadörren heller
<madbear> men vafan haha
<madbear> har vi inte lämnar övik än
<madbear> VAFAN I HELVETES JÄLVA
<madbear> :D
<madbear> vi har stått här sen typ 2 jävla röv SJ
<madbear> eller degat runt,..
 * realubot funderar på att börja dissa allt mysiklyssnande via streamingtjänster av integritetsskäl.
<realubot> madbear: Det är dags för dig att gå in och styra upp tåget. Mot loket!
<realubot> Ta över spakarna madbear!
<realubot> Finns det någon bra CLI-grej för att styra Spotify?
<gecko> Godmorgon världen. Frost på backen idag
<madbear> morrn turkan
<gecko> Tjena
<realubot> gecko: God morgon.
<realubot> Turkan. :)
<gecko> Men är du vaken denna tid?
<realubot> Turk-gecko. ;)
<gecko> PÃ¥minn mig inte
<realubot> gecko: Jag är ALLTID vaken. Jag tillhör den delen av befolkningen som saknar sömnbehov. Det är ovanligt men förekommer hos några promille av alla människor.
<gecko> realubot< Jaha. Men blir det inte lit jobbigt?
<realubot> gecko: Nej då. Tvärtom. Det är ju en stor fördel att ha 24 vakna timmar/dygn.
<realubot> Ni sover ju bort 1/3 av livet.
<realubot> Onödigt, säger jag.
 * realubot ler åt att gecko gick på det.
<realubot> ibm: Welcome back ibm!
<realubot> HakanS: Jag kan ta bort länkarna till alla gamla guider. Ett alt. är att länka till guiderna i slutet på sidan med alla guide-länkar. Då finns guiderna kvar men man blandar inte nya och gamla guider.
<realubot> HakanS: Jag orkad einte vänta på svaret så jag gjorde så här: http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/Howtos
<realubot> Nu kan man länka till HowTos med gott smavete: http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/Howtos
<realubot> Användarna riskerar inte att tillämpa guder som är för Ubuntu 7.10 och 8.04 och som är inaktuella för nyare Ubuntu-versioner. Nu återstår bara steg 2: Fylla på med nya guider! ;)
<realubot> *guider
<gecko> Jag funderar på att ta hit en standin-hustru så jag slipperm koka kaffe själv
<gecko> Det vore intressant att se den där amerikanska anitmuslimfilmen som det är sånt bråk om
<gecko> Den ska tydligen finnas på youtube. Men jag hittar den inte
<Krawlezt> Godmorgon = )
<gecko> Nu ska jag åka ut på en kontrollrunda på samhället
<Krawlezt> Är du polis?
<Krawlezt> /quit
<HeMan> morrn!
<HeMan> någon som vet vad syftet med macvlan är?
<Barre> morrn HeMan
<Barre> skulle gissa (genom att bara läsa namnet) att det är möjligheten att sätta vlan baserat på mac-adressen på nätverket. Det innebär i sådant fall att du kan ansluta din dator till vilken port som helst och automagiskt tillhöra rätt vlan.
<Barre> HeMan: i SAN kalals det "soft zoning"
<coffe> gissar på samma sak som barre.
<coffe> fast vlan .. blir knäpp på det.
<Barre> s/SAN/Fibre channel DAN/
<Barre> eller san... *suck*
<HeMan> njae, macvlan verkar vara för att få en till mac-adress på ett fysiskt kort
<HeMan> och det dyker upp som ett till nätverkskort
<Barre> HeMan: ååå... då gissade jag fel då :)
<bamsefar> Morrn
<Krawlezt> bamsefar: morrn
<bamsefar> Barre: Är det din kollega eller? Fiber Channel-Dan ?
<Barre> bamsefar: heheh.. nej.... det är graderingen på mitt SAN-bälte... Jag har svart bätle i FC-Dan
<bamsefar> Barre: Haha, nice :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Nu ska jag jobba med lagring.
<bamsefar> HeMan: Hur mycket burkar har southpole i lager? ;)
<HeMan> bamsefar: inte så jättemycke, men beroende på vad vi håller på med kan vi ha fler inne vissa tider
<bamsefar> HeMan: Ok, men kanske ett par burkar har ni i lager?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Om man akut behöver servrar, kan man ringa dig då?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Jag har hört att du är säljare. ;)
<HeMan> bamsefar: du hade kunnat ringa innan du kallade mig säljare
<Barre> hahahaha
<bamsefar> HeMan: Förlåt, jag skojade bara.
<bamsefar> Fråga Barre, jag kallar honom för säljare hela tiden men menar inget ont. :(
<HeMan> bamsefar: fast Barre är ju så nära säljare man kan komma och fortfarande ha kvar teknisk kompetens...
<bamsefar> HeMan: Jo, det förståss.
<HeMan> bamsefar: för att vara lite seriös, ring till kontoret, dom har koll på vad som finns i lager
<bamsefar> HeMan: Okej
<HeMan> bamsefar: för att förvirra har vi en Jimmie på kontoret
<bamsefar> HeMan: Det är inte aktuellt idag, men det vore bra att kunna eventuellt fixa burkar "över dagen".
<bamsefar> HeMan: Vafan
<bamsefar> Inte OK.
<HeMan> vi har tre Jonas på kontoret...
<HeMan> redundans och lastbalansering!
<bamsefar> HeMan: Vi har en liten launch på gång, kanske behöver fylla ut server-poolen under resans gång.
<HeMan> nu är jag framme i Götet och ska hoppa av tåget
<coobra> HeMan: lycka till
<Barre> HeMan: skit ner dig :P
<bamsefar> HeMan: VAd gör du i äran och hjältarnas stad?
<phnom> Morrn
<deekeff> morrn pimon
<phnom> Det är ju till att vara efterbliven idag, implementerar egna klasser, glömmer bort det och undrar varför de inte finns med i SDKts javadoc -.-
<bamsefar> phnom: Haha
<coffe> xiki verkar nice
<maxjezy1> jahaja!
<gecko> Åter hemma efter en runda i vårdsvängen. Syrgas samt massage gör susen
<EzKurdistanIm> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE4Mzk
<hume> hej... jag har en hårdvarufråga, till en ubuntu-server jag ska bygga: hur gör jag om jag vill ha fler hårddiskar än det finns SATA-portar på moderkortet?
<HakanS> hume: Du får köpa ett sata-controllerkort.
<hume> PCI-kort?
<hume> vad jag egentligen menar är: hur gör jag för att inte förlora hastighet ..?
<_Trullo> vad ska du ha servern till?
<hume> _Trullo, fileserver, media, och mythtv
<Spalt> Vad är det man ska välja isåfall man ska göra en 64bitars med CentOS?
<Spalt> x86_64/ eller i386/ ?
<antii> x86_64
<antii> ;)
<Spalt> det är en intel med 64 technologi :S
<Spalt> tack antii
<EzKurdistanIm> hej kanalen
<einand_> hej EzKurdistanIm
<EzKurdistanIm> einand_: tjena. allt väl?
<HakanS> EzKurdistanIm: Hejsan
<EzKurdistanIm> HakanS: :) tjena. hur mår thn-bon?
<einand_> EzKurdistanIm: nej
<HakanS> EzKurdistanIm: Jag mår som jag förtjänar.
<EzKurdistanIm> einand_: något privat?
<HakanS> EzKurdistanIm: D.v.s alldeles utmärkt.
<EzKurdistanIm> HakanS: bra svar där :). dock vad innebär det?
<EzKurdistanIm> HakanS: :P din fru verkar vara snäll mot dig. När jag besöker päronen igen får jag allt röra om i grytan hos er.
<HakanS> EzKurdistanIm: Vad menar du med att röra om?
<einand_> EzKurdistanIm: tja, saken är väl rätt neutralt
<einand_> kan inte säga verken det ena aller andra
<HakanS> EzKurdistanIm: Hon är inte så snäll som jag vill alla gånger. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> HakanS: röra om i grytan, med det menar jag så det blir liv hos er. :P
<EzKurdistanIm> einand_: okej. hoppas det löser sig.
<einand_> EzKurdistanIm: nja, satte uppe hela natten och kolla på Apples keynot så är astrött idag
<einand_> EzKurdistanIm: så får man inte sova heller, för tydligen fyller man 30år, och då vill alla möjliga terrorisera en
<HakanS> EzKurdistanIm: Det är liv så det räcker med två barn som kivas och slåss.
<HakanS> EzKurdistanIm: Har kanske ett nytt jobb på gång. Så det känns bra.
<realubot> einand_: Grattis på fördelsedagen.
<EzKurdistanIm> einand_: haha var det värt all besvär vara öppen så länge? grattis förresten.
<realubot> Jag trodde du var äldre än 30 bast. :S
<EzKurdistanIm> HakanS: härligt höra. jag hörde att saab fabriken är räddad med nya aktörer. så det är skön för staden. juste du har ju barn. det förgyller nog din tid.
<EzKurdistanIm> HakanS: de kör ubuntu?
<HakanS> EzKurdistanIm: Kubuntu.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) du gratulerar och sedan kommer med pungspark mot stackars einand_
<EzKurdistanIm> HakanS: stackars barn. de har nog trauma :P. tur att du finns i deras närhet.
<HakanS> EzKurdistanIm: De klarar det alldeles utmärkt. På skolan kör de Mac.
<EzKurdistanIm> HakanS: intressant kombo. dock är kubuntu för ostabil för ge till någon annan.
<EzKurdistanIm> HakanS: du borde låta dom köra xubuntu, ubuntu eller lubuntu.
<EzKurdistanIm> einand_: hur många burkar har du?
<einand_> EzKurdistanIm: burkar?
<EzKurdistanIm> einand_: datorer.
<einand_> EzKurdistanIm: beror på, räknas dom jag hyr med?
<einand_> dvs dom som inte står hos mig, utan i datorhallar
<EzKurdistanIm> hmm hyra? damn du är hardcore.
<EzKurdistanIm> ja, vi kan väl räkna in även dom.
<EzKurdistanIm> einand_: varför hyr du burkar om man får fråga sig?
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Nej då. Jag menar det.
<einand_> EzKurdistanIm: billigare
<HakanS> EzKurdistanIm: Jag har installerat ubuntu på en dator som de ska få.
<EzKurdistanIm> HakanS: ubuntu är bra grejer, dock får kubuntu tummen ner :P.
<EzKurdistanIm> einand_: på vilket sätt?
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) okej.
<Barre> einand_: men grattis!
<HakanS> EzKurdistanIm: Smaken är som baken.
<einand_> EzKurdistanIm: slipper köpa hårdvaran, och får bättre maskiner, sedan kan jag upgradera till bättre hårdvara utan att kostnaden ökar
<EzKurdistanIm> einand_: okej. kanske ligger någon poäng i det där. om vi räknar burkar du har hemma?
<EzKurdistanIm> HakanS: :) självklart är det så.
<realubot> HakanS: Vad är det för jobb du har på G då?
<einand_> EzKurdistanIm: hum.. Agro, Budda, Cell, Delilah, ein(h)and(handator, wince), Flimmer, Gaybrush, Helena, Ingvar, Jagge, Knubert(mobil), Labert(android padda), Medusa(min tjejs dator), Nike(Kamera), Ogglo, Porrwar, Q, Rulle(ipad)
<EzKurdistanIm> einand_: haha har du namngivit burkarna också? riktigt sköning.
<einand_> alla som inte har parentes är "ritkiga "datorer
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Det är ju värt att hyra om man ska ha server. Slipper man byta trasiga delar, elräkning, strul med bandbredd m.m.
<realubot> Lite krångligt att ha ett dieselaggregat hemma som el-backup också.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: kanske stämmer.
<einand_> japp, elkostnaden att driva en server själv hade liggat på ca 350kr, nu får jag hårdvara och 1Gbz lina för 450kr/mån
<EzKurdistanIm> einand_: :) har du tid leka med alla burkar?
<einand_> alla burkar sköter sin uppgift
<realubot> Porrwar? Den dator låter ... sliskig.
<EzKurdistanIm> jag har bara 1 laptop och den får namnet :) the kurd
<einand_> EzKurdistanIm: sedan har jag 4 externa maskiner utanför hemmet  (om man inte räknar med 12 vpser)
<EzKurdistanIm> einand_: har du 1 burk per uppgift eller "arbetsområde"? :)
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: erkänn du skulle vilja komma åt einand_;s Porrwar burk? :)
<einand_> Porrwar är min laptop
<EzKurdistanIm> Barre: vad kallar du dina burkar? :)
<einand_> min förra uppsättning av maskiner hade namn efter fobier
<realubot> agrofobi
<realubot> t.ex.
<EzKurdistanIm> :) einand_ du är bra skön
<einand_> japp, Agro lever kvar sedan dess
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: vad heter din burk? låt mig gissa: rihanna?
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: RiRi1, RiRi2
<HakanS> realubot: Systemtestare/testledare
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Som komer från?
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :P ingen aning vad dina förkortningar betyder
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: https://encrypted.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=site%3Aperezhilton.com+RiRi&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<EzKurdistanIm> rihanna sedan vet jag inte
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: riri är det hennes smeknamn?
<Barre> EzKurdistanIm: namn från starwars... jag är helt fantasilös... bobafett, yoda, jabba, leia, etc... sen har jag en homer mitt i allt också =)
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Japp. :)
<einand_> Barre: det är väl god fantasi?
<EzKurdistanIm> Barre: homer gillar man. oavsett hur dålig den burken må vara :P. dock har du verkligen namn på burkarna eller drog du till med någon pga einand_ har det?
<einand_> menar, vem skulle annars stoppa in simpsons mitt i starwars
<EzKurdistanIm> :) kanske nördigt namnge sina burkar efter något?
<andol> Barre: Nästan så att Homer fungerar som ett alias för JarJar? :)
<einand_> EzKurdistanIm: lag på att namnge datorer om man är nörd http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1178
<Barre> andol: hahaha... ja nästan =)
<johanbr> jag känner nån som brukade ge dem namn efter floder i Indien
<EzKurdistanIm> einand_: haha herregud. där lärde man sig något.
<johanbr> han slutade med det när han insåg att han inte kunde stava till namnen när han skulle logga in :)
<einand_> en kompis till mig namnger sin dator efter första stjänan han ser på himelen
<einand_> (astronominörd)
<Barre> homer har varit med LÄÄÄÄÄNGE.. så jag har homer och lisa kvar sen en äldre "namnstandard"... sen har jag två laptops som heter piff och puff
<Barre> johanbr: jag hade det problemet när jag tog namn från jättarna i den fornordiska mytologin... gav upp efter för många misslyckade namngissningar och lärde mig ip-adresserna istället.. helt fel namn alltså
<einand_> Barre: visst är det jobbigt när man gett datorn ett namn man inte klarar av att stava rätt till två gånger i rad
<Barre> einand_: mmm :/
<Barre> ok.. jag kryper till korset... jag har stavat bobafet fel, servern efter bobbafett... så nu är det så
<HakanS> realubot: Hur går det själv? Sökt något jobb eller utbildning?
<ispookan> Hej på er!
<realubot> HakanS: Nope.
<EzKurdistanIm> Barre: haha sköna namn.
<HakanS> realubot: Bra kämpat med wikin. Tack.
<realubot> HakanS: Jag ska lägga in mina guider från forumet. Sedan får vi se när/om folk fyller på med nya guider ...
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Din tomte! Allt bra?
<realubot> HakanS: Nu kan man i.a.f. länka till wikin utan att riskera att lura nybörjare att köra guider som är helt out of date.
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: bara bra. allt väl med dig? vad kallar du din burk? :)
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: har du arbetat med wikin? jätte bra i så fall.
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Bara bra här, vad menar du?
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: tydligen namn ger man sina burkar, om man är nörd: http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1178
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: einand_ har en burk som heter porrwar, Barre har en burk som heter homer.
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: :) jag döpte min nyligen till "the kurd". :=)
<einand_> EzKurdistanIm: epic namn ;)
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Ah ok, min heter nog bara Dennis-Macmmini.. Hehe
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: :P vad tråkig du är. listan på einand_ burkar och de namn han givit.
<HakanS> realubot: Jobbet är i Göteborg. Så jag kanske kommer och hälsar på. :)
<EzKurdistanIm> <einand_> EzKurdistanIm: hum.. Agro, Budda, Cell, Delilah, ein(h)and(handator, wince), Flimmer, Gaybrush, Helena, Ingvar, Jagge, Knubert(mobil), Labert(android padda), Medusa(min tjejs dator), Nike(Kamera), Ogglo, Porrwar, Q, Rulle(ipad)
<EzKurdistanIm> nu är det barre på tur: <Barre> EzKurdistanIm: namn från starwars... jag är helt fantasilös... bobafett, yoda, jabba, leia, etc... sen har jag en homer mitt i allt också =)
<EzKurdistanIm> :) det där kallar man nördigt
 * Nafallo = magicalforest
<EzKurdistanIm> Nafallo: haha den var också skön.
<EzKurdistanIm> :) ni har i alla fall inte brist på fantasi
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Jag är inte nerd då ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> Nafallo: låt mig gissa du köpte burken i london och eftersom det regnar mycket i den djungeln så gav du namnet magicalforest?
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: nee. vi är nog inga riktiga nördar. :P
<Barre> Nafallo is the king of nörds
<Nafallo> EzKurdistanIm: /exec whois magicalforest.se
<EzKurdistanIm> Barre: :) ja, han är ju den av oss som jobbat åt canonical.
<EzKurdistanIm> Nafallo: :) nörd
<Barre> EzKurdistanIm: nej nej nej.... Nafallo är dock den enda som av oss som är tillräckligt smart att få lön för arbetet han lagt ner åt canonical ;P
<Nafallo> EzKurdistanIm: tankte mest pa att jag flyttade till london 2007 :-P
<Nafallo> created:          2004-09-06
<EzKurdistanIm> Barre: haha +1 får du för det. haha.
<Nafallo> dessutom ar magicalforest temat, inte ett hostname :-)
<EzKurdistanIm> Nafallo: har du kontakt med dina gamla kollegor?
 * Barre har reggat rre.nu bara för att få en "kewl" email-adress
<Nafallo> some
<EzKurdistanIm> juste jag läste faktiskt att canonical planerar att kommande LTS ska ha rullande release på kärnor och annat
<Nafallo> fast jag jobbar med roligare saker nu :-)
<EzKurdistanIm> låter intressant faktiskt.
<EzKurdistanIm> Nafallo: som?
 * realubot gömmer sig under sängen för HakanS.
<Nafallo> EzKurdistanIm: netsumo.com
<EzKurdistanIm> Nafallo: coolt. jobba åt canonical var väl inte så illa?
<EzKurdistanIm> :) träffade du mark någon ggr?
<Nafallo> EzKurdistanIm: ehrm... sjalvklart.
<Nafallo> men nja... illa och illa.
<Nafallo> *shrugs*
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Vi får nerda oss nån helg ;)
<HakanS> realubot: Är du folkskygg?
<realubot> HakanS: Det låter som om du får pendla då?
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: haha. jepp.
<realubot> HakanS: Japp.
<EzKurdistanIm> Nafallo: shrugs?
<Nafallo> *rycker pa axlarna*
<einand_> HakanS: jag har knackat på hos realubot men han vågade inte öppna
<HakanS> realubot: Ja. Men det ska inte vara något problem tror jag. Tåget kommer ju att ta 35 fr.o.m december. Om det nu inte kommer snö, eller att koppartjuvarna är framme.
<antii> einand_: haha
<EzKurdistanIm> Nafallo: danke.
<realubot> HakanS: Det var en kille i kanalen som stalkade mig förr.
<HakanS> realubot: *35 minuter
<einand> antii: ?
<antii> einand: skrattade åt att du knacka på hos ubot :p
<HakanS> realubot: Så därefter öppnar du inte dörren om någon ringer på?
<ispookan> realubot: Det var inte jag! ;)
<realubot> HakanS: Det kan ju vara einand som ringer på. Utklädd till HakanS. Man vet aldrig.
<realubot> antii: Skratta bäst som skrattar sist.
<Guest16004> wtf
<Guest16004> varför bytte jag nick
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: :) du avslöja dig själv. du borde skrivit att det var du, så realubot kunde kontra med att det ej var du.
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Hehe jag vill ha den nya iphonen! ;)
<realubot> IFån är för mesar.
<realubot> Och stockholmare.
<realubot> Enligt statistiken.
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: :P kan tänka mig. precis så mycket du vill ha den, precis så mycket bryr jag mig om den nya iphonen.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: +1 :P
<ispookan> Bättre än kladdiga android.. Ush..
<ispookan> Fan med..
<ispookan> Min uptime på min iphone kommer att sabbas den 19:e.. :(
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: heja android :P
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Håller du på med någon hemsida?
<Barre> ååå. en norrlänning
<realubot> HakanS: Vi får hoppas att dina pendlingar inte ser ut som madbears tågresa 01:11: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/09/13/%23ubuntu-se.html
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: nee. :P
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Hehe ok ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: själv mac guru?
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Haha, jag är ingen mac guru, men pillar lite med en sida, mest som lite test hit och dit hehe..
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: inte fel kunna webbdesign osv. har aldrig givit sådant chansen.
<realubot> Var är Phillip? Honom har jag inte sett på länge? Är det hans moderkort som har pajat igen så han måste data från en Facit räknemaskin eller vad är det frågan om? https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fil:Calculator_facit_hg.jpg
<realubot> En mekanisk räknesnurra. Det ni!
<ispookan> Ubuntu på den? ;)
<realubot> ispookan: Det går att köra Ubuntu på Facit räknemaskin ja. Men du får installera det med minimal CD:n och det fungerar bara command line.
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: philip kör kubuntu. vilket är ubuntu;s kde utgåva.
 * realubot skrattar åt att ispookan gick på det.
<ispookan> Haha
<ispookan> Jag gick inte på den ;)
<realubot> Klart du gjorde.
<realubot> Du tror nog fotfarande på det.
<ispookan> Men ska driva med en polare med den bilden ;)
<realubot> ispookan: ;)
<ispookan> Ni bara mobbar mig.. ;)
<realubot> ispookan: Nej då.
<realubot> Nafallo: Du verkar inte riktigt förtjust i Canonical?
<realubot> som arbetsgivare?
<ispookan> realubot: När ska vi börja vika och tävla då? ;)
 * EzKurdistanIm tackar för sig. lite plugg och sedan kuddkrig. ta hand om varandra.
<ispookan> realubot: Kom igen nu... Jag utmanar dig! ;)
<gecko> Nu är det dags för er att skärpa till er.
 * ispookan spänner åt skärpet...
<gecko> Annars så kan det sluta väldigt olyckligt
<gecko> Rullad i tjära och fjädrar och utjagad ur kanalen är inte roligt
<gecko> Försten att grina efter OP vinner
<gecko> Mina ubuntu-skyltar på bilen har gjort succse
<gecko> Ingen fattar vad det är :)
<gecko> Men det ärväl bra att man reklamerar för medmänsklighet.
<hR13> Hej, Jag ska göra ett avtals förslag på it-support till ett företag är det någon som har tips på vart jag kan hitta en hyfsad malla att utgå ifrån? jag vore mycket tacksam för hjälp
<_Trullo> om du måste fråga om det här så är ju frågan om du är rätt man för jobbet :)
<Barre> hR13: IT-företagen har tagit fram ett gäng avtal, exempelvis avtal 90. Kolla med dem, de brukar vara relativt heltäckande (personligen har jag inte kunskap att avgöra det dock)
<Barre> hR13: http://www.itotelekomforetagen.se/
<David-A> på tv "Världen: Kris - ett grekiskt drama" Kunskapskanalen 23:00-00:00
<David-A> fantastiskt vackert bildarbete i början, och bra och varierat musikspår, för att vara en dokumentär.
<chees> halo
<chees> va finns de för bra program share filer mellan olika pc :P
<David-A> nån som använder xchat?
<realubot> Yo!
<David-A> kul. installera paketen "espeak" och "alsa-utils" och prova sedan i en terminal:
<David-A> tail -fn0 ~/.xchat2/scrollback/FreeNode/#ubuntu-se.txt | perl -pe '$|=1;s/\cc\d\d|\co|\cb|\ch//g;s/^[^>]*//' | while read i; do espeak -v sv --stdout "$i" | aplay; done
<realubot> David-A: Är det uppläsning av meddelanden?
<realubot> David-A: Jag tycker det låter för robot-aktigt för att vara bra.
<David-A> det ska gå att välja röst med parametrar
<David-A> olika röst för olika taggnamn :) men det kanske är för komplicerat
<realubot> Jag tycker fortfarande inte att uppläsningen låter tillräckligt naturlig.
<David-A> vilka röster har du provat?
#ubuntu-se 2012-09-14
<realubot> David-A: Jag kommer faktiskt inte ihåg. Jag är t.o.m. osäker på om det var just espeak jag testade. Men jag har för mig det fanns någon som hette Charlie eller något?
<realubot> Jag kommer inte ihåg, som sagt.
<realubot> Tror t.o.m. jag testade när jag använde Windows före 2008.
<David-A> aha, så du provade inte kommandot nu
<realubot> Nej, nej.
<realubot> Jag använder inte ens xchat.
<David-A> då missar du nåt
<realubot> Och orkar inte modda kommandot för att fungera med Irssi.
<David-A> aha, trodde "yo" var svaret på min fråga
<realubot> David-A: Äsch. Jag vill nog ändå inte få meddelandena upplästa.
<David-A> ingen fara, folk läser väl loggarna imorgon och provar då
<realubot> Nej, Yo! var bara en hälsning till hela kanalen. :)
<realubot> Eller så får du posta tipset igen under dagtid så ser nog fler det.
<realubot> Nu är det dags för en kaffe. :)
<David-A> grejen är att jag kan vara på en annan desktop och höra när det händer nåt här, t.o.m höra vad som händer och välja om jag vill läsa det också
<David-A> du låter som richard hawkins :)
<nikihr> gokväll
<David-A> nej stephen menar jag
<David-A> gokväll
<realubot> David-A: Hehe.
<David-A> :)
<realubot> David-A: Det är det jag menar. Det brukar vara för mycket robot-stuk över uppläsningen. Dessutom antar jag att egnelska fungerar bättre än svenska meningar.
<nikihr> någon som testat xfce 4.10?
<David-A> språk är valbart (för uttalsregler av stavningsregler), på ubuntu-se kör jag svenska
<realubot> David-A: Ett alt. är ju att du anväder notify-send och ett skript för att visa notifieringsmeddelanden som t.ex. innehåller medelandet. Då kan du också följa kanalen från andra arbetsytor.
<David-A> men sååå tråkigt
<David-A> jag börjar gilla det här. det är så enkelt och naturligt sätt att hålla ett öga (öra) på vad som händer i en kanal
<David-A> och så låter jag också som stephen hawkin :)
<nikihr> *Gääääsp*
<David-A> ingen 00-dans inatt heller
<David-A> gonatt
<nikihr> dags att sätta på kaffet?
<realubot> Är det någon som vet hur Svartholm avslöjades för intrånget mot Skatteverket?
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/nyheter/inrikes/tva-misstankta-for-myndighetsintrang_7277371.svd
<realubot> Jag menar det intrånget.
<realubot> nikihr: Kaffet är serverat.
<em> hallo
<Krawlezt> Hur får man att åäö att fungera i Putty?
<realubot> em: Hej hej.
<gecko> Godmorgon internet
<nikihr> realubot: samma här :)
<niklas> någon som kör med midori?
<niklas> fan så mycket snabbare än ffx :)
<nikihr> dog alla igen?
<hR13> Barre, tack!
<Barre> larsemil: pingelipling
<phnom> Morrn
<Barre> morrn morrn
<hume> hello... nån som vet hur jag får Unity-panelen i Ubuntu att försvinna - döljas? Den dyker fram när jag gör presentationer med Libreoffice Impress
<rical> någon som vet hur man startar network manager från terminalen? aka. vad heter den?
<rical> (11.10)
<rical> ärsh, ansluter från terminalen direkt, never mind..
<realubot> rical: network-manager-gnome
<realubot> kanske ...
<Fjelle> Hej. Har laddat ner Ubuntu 12.04 och har en del undringar. Försökte registrera mig på forumet, men lyckas inte logga in. Trots tre försök har inte aktiveringslänken kommit fram till min e-post. Vad skall jag göra? Fjelle
<phnom> rical: Om du menar appleten så heter den nm-applet
<Barre> Fjelle: har du angett rätt email?
<realubot> rical: nm-connection-editor
<realubot> Maybe?
<realubot> Nafallo: Fjelle har problem med att regga sig på forumet. Har du någon förklaring på varför det inte går?
<realubot> Vem här är ansvarig för forum-admin?
<Barre> realubot: jag har plockat upp den pucken som du kanske ser och har påbörjat felsökning
<Fjelle> Ja, jag har kollat på mina nya försök. Det som möjligen skulle kunna spöka är om jag skrev fel när jag registrerade mig, men det kan jag inte gå tillbaka och kolla. Jag tror inte det.
<realubot> Barre: Okej.
<Barre> Fjelle: jag har skickat ett PM till dig här på IRC, låt oss ta diskussionen där
<Krawlezt> Godmorgon =)
<Dynamit> Morgon
<Dynamit> Hur är läget?
<Krawlezt> Jodå, det rullar på :)
<Dynamit> Bra det ;)
<Krawlezt> Sovit dåligt dock men får sitta med irssi/linux :)
<Krawlezt> Hur är det själv Dynamit? :)
<Dynamit> Själv så börjar jag om från grunden med min Rss Generator för TvTorrents och skriver den i C# istället för med AutoIt då nyaste AutoIt dummar sig för mig med gammla grunden
<Dynamit> Det är bra har ju redan skrivit vad jag gör ;)
<Krawlezt> Hehe :)
<Krawlezt> Men dock förstår jag inte varför du ska skriva det i C#?
<Krawlezt> Vad är fel på C/C++?
<Dynamit> är för lat att skriva den i C++ men jag kan grunden av språket
<Dynamit> :P
<Dynamit> kanske bygger en senare i C++
<Krawlezt> Hehe, trevligt :)
<Dynamit> fast just nu bygger jag den för usch nä vill inte svära
<Dynamit> men svårt att konventera till andra os lär det ju inte vara
<Krawlezt> Hehe, har också tänkt att börja programmera men det har inte kommit igång ännu :(
<Dynamit> Jag kan många språk (grunden av dem) men oftast är jag förlat för att göra det seriöst
<Krawlezt> Jag _kunde_ C/C++/PHP/Perl/Bash från grunden men nu var det länge sedan.
<Krawlezt> Kan väl enbart HTML/CSS just nu
<Krawlezt> Spelar för mycket
<Dynamit> som sagt det är ju byggt för hm ja det OS som är svordom här inne
<Dynamit> men vill du ha den när den är någorlunda körbar?
<phnom> Vad jag vet finns det inget OS som är en svordom härinne... ^^
<Krawlezt> Förstod faktiskt inte till fullo vad det var du skulle koda ^^;
<Krawlezt> Windows phnom
<Dynamit> en Rss Feed Generator för Tvtorrents för att skriva allt det helt själv är rätt irriterande jag vet
<Krawlezt> Aha, okej :)
<Krawlezt> TvTorrents, något nytt påhitt tror jag. Ska googla!
<Dynamit> TvTorrents nej inte alls
<Dynamit> den är gammal
<Krawlezt> Aha Dynamit nu förstår jag
<Krawlezt> Herregud vad Windows äter ram..
<Dynamit> Det märker inte jag
<Krawlezt> Jag spelar och märker det
<Dynamit> men klart man har ju 8GiB ram-minne också
<Dynamit> det gör jag med men märker det ändå itne
<Krawlezt> Klarar mig inte på mitt 4GB, ska inskaffa 8GB någon dag i veckan.
<Dynamit> jag har liksom 8GiB 1333mHZ kan överklocka dem med snabbtryck på strömbrytaren till 1400mHZ
<Dynamit> vill jag överklocka mera får jag ställa in det manuellt
<Krawlezt> Hehe, har 4GB 1333mhz snart 12GB :)
<Dynamit> Man har ju TurboKey
<Krawlezt> Dock ligger min CPU på 4.5ghz
<Dynamit> Du jag kan preppa i 16GiB men 1333mHZ om jag inte minns fel
<Krawlezt> :D
<Krawlezt> Dock tror jag inte en vanlig användare använder mer än 8GB
<Dynamit> Du det är nästan så jag gör det
<Dynamit> men klart jag är inte en "normal användare" heller
<Krawlezt> Hehe, om man spelar så klara man sig på 8GB men vid programmring och sådant roligt så kan det behövas mer :)
<Dynamit> Du jag är datanörd så där är förklaringen till mitt extrema användning av ram-minne
<Dynamit> kom nog på felet med att ny fönstrerna inte genereras ;)
<Krawlezt> :D
<Krawlezt> Funderar på att koda lite php..
<Dynamit> LoL det var det som var felet
<Dynamit> Hade missat att lägga till this.GeneratorMode1.Click += new System.EventHandler(this.GeneratorMode1_Click);
<Dynamit> Det går rätt bra för mig har fått det mesta att funka har nästan gjort färdigt Mode1 jag har två lägen 1 ska vara "amatör vänlig" och den andra ska vara för mer vana användare som vill ha mer kontroll ;)
<Dynamit> det som är kvar är att låta i typ klass fil programmet kontrollera vad som är valt så den kan generera URL utav det,
<ibm> vet någon hur jag kan ändra ajaxterm porten från 8022 till 8080?
<Mats> Vi är en skola som behöver hjälp med talsyntes till våra datorer, anyone?
<Barre> ibm: hej, nu när du är här så tänkte jag be dig om en sak. Du har några gånger klistrat in väldigt mycket information i kanalen och varje gång du gjort det så har du blivit upplyst om att använda dig av pastebin eller liknande sajter. Så jag ber dig för sista gången att nyttja pastebin (eller liknande) om du har behovet att visa fler än fyra rader text för användarna. ok?
<einand> Mats: finns ingen jättebra, men om du kollar opensource finns ju någon jag glömt namnet på nu
<Mats> Tråkigt, vi har installerat Ubuntu på alla datorer på skolan och kommer köra det, men just talsyntes är ett viktigt verktyg för många och det blir troligen att fixa Windows till de eleverna då.
<Dynamit> espeak är rätt okej men förvänta dig inte att det låter mänsklit
<einand> Mats: finns vädigt myckt bra, glömt namnet dock
<phnom> Mats: Internet (Google) säger Festival och eSpeak
<phnom> Förutom spd-say som tydligen finns med redan från början i ubuntu
<phnom> Och det finns integrerat i Orca
<phnom> Och brukar det inte vara praxis att kolla behoven innan man gör en så övergripande förändring? :P
<coffe> mr ipv6 is in tha house
<ibm> efter att jag har lagt dessa rader http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204674/ enligt denna sida https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AjaxTerm så har mitt apache slutat fungera korrekt, vad har jag gjort för fel, hur kan jag fixa detta?
<ibm> när jag försöker skriva (sudo service apache2 restart) får jag detta meddelande http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204683/
<ibm> alltså innan dess så fungerade apache och jag kunde skriva detta (sudo service apache2 restartutan) något problem
<HakanS> ibm: Fungerade apache innan du körde kommandot?
<ibm> ja den fungerade
<ibm> obs det var inte kommandot som förstörde utan ändringen i filen
<ibm> alltså i denna fil http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204674
<ibm> jag har även provat starta om datorn men problemet kvarstår
<ibm> HakanS jag har lagt texten exakt som det står kan det vara felet?
<ibm> HakanS jag kanske borde ha ändrat något?
<ibm> efter att jag har lagt dessa rader http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204674/ enligt denna sida https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AjaxTerm så har mitt apache slutat fungera korrekt, vad har jag gjort för fel, hur kan jag fixa detta?
<ibm> när jag försöker skriva (sudo service apache2 restart) får jag detta meddelande http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204683/
<hexabit> ibm: Hej ibm! Det var längesedan.:):)   n Gick det bra med ditt förra projekt? (servern)
<hexabit> ibm:  Är det ett nytt projekt du håller på med nu, eller är det samma?
<ibm> hexabit inte riktigt
<ibm> hexabit en del av samma att använda ajaxterm men jag har kanske gjort nåt fel
<ibm> hexabit kan du hjälpa mig?
<ibm> hexabit med apache att få den att fungera igen?
<hexabit> ibm: Oj jag skulle gärna hjälpa dig men jag använder inte apache. Jag kör nginx på BSD-maskiner.
<ibm> hexabit med apache att få den att fungera igen?
<ibm> hexabit obs fel
<hexabit> ibm: :)
<ibm> hexabit är det som apache
<hexabit> ibm: Kul att du fortsatte med Linux. :)
<hexabit> ibm: Ja lite och så är den snabbare.
<ibm> hexabit vad är skillnaden mellan bsd och gnu/linux egentligen
<hexabit> ibm: Ajaxterm. Är det den dära "webbterminalen"?
<ibm> ja det stämmer
<rical> hm, pushd finns, men which pushd och whereis pushd returnerar ingenting, vad är detta för magi?
<hexabit> ibm: Ahaa ok. prova anyterm istället. Den är lättare att sätta upp.
<rical> är det inkodat i bash? :-S ?
<hexabit> ibm: Eller så har webmin en inbygd redan :)
<hexabit> ibm: sudo apt-get install webmin. Klart :)
<ibm> får man access till den också via webbläsaren
<ibm> hexabit kan man använda port 8080 för den?
<hexabit> ibm: Yes det fungerar bra. Jag ska ta en skärmdump och visa. Strax tbx
<ibm> hexabit vad är skillnaden mellan bsd och gnu/linux egentligen
<Barre> rical: pushd är en funktion i skalet (bash?) och inte ett program. Har för mig att bash har en DIRSTACK variabel och pushd och popd manipulerar den variabeln (som är en arry tror jag). därför svarar inte whereis, det finns ingen sådan binar, den ligger i bash. My guess
<Barre> s/binar/binär/
<rical> mm, såg det nu..
<rical> tack
<hexabit> ibm:  Här: http://www.bilddump.se/bilder/20120914140448-85.229.224.234.png
<ibm> hexabit kan man använda port 8080 för den?
<hexabit> Japp det är standard har jag för mig :)
<ibm> hexabit vad är skillnaden mellan bsd och gnu/linux egentligen
<hexabit> ibm: Oj jag vet inte riktigt, jag känner mig hemma i båda miljöerna och märker inte så stor skilnad.
<ibm> hexabit aha
<ibm> hexabit ok
<hexabit> ibm: Vill du testa *BSD så rekomenderar jag PCBSD som är BSDs version av Ubuntu kan man säga. Desktop pakethanterare osv :)
<ibm> hexabit aha finns det flera där också?
<ibm> hexabit är det samma djungel som gnu/linux?
<hexabit> ibm: hehehe nä det är lite mindre att välja på hos BSD :) Finns väl bara 3st stora distar tror jag :)
<hexabit> ibm: Alltså grafiska då menar jag. Typ ghostBSD (gnome) PCBSD (kde) desktopBSD (vet inte)
<ibm> hexabit använder man openssh för webmin också?
<nikihr> om jag har en .ttf font och vill använda den i gimp
<nikihr> är det bara att ladda in den i ~/.fonts ?
<ibm> hexabit eller använder den något annat istället?
<hexabit> ibm: Nä det är vanlig https. Men du behöver inte ställa in något, utan det bara fungerar direkt.
<hexabit> ibm Ska visa. strax tbx :)
<ibm> hexabit kan jag då använda openssh?
<ibm> hexabit för att styra min dator?
<hexabit> ibm: http://www.bilddump.se/bilder/20120914141831-85.229.224.234.png
<hexabit> ibm: Japp du kan använda allt du vill och administrera din server genom en webbsida. Dock är det inget jag rekomenderar utan brandvägg.
<hexabit> ibm: Jag har bara webmin i mitt intranet och inte på utsidan :)
<gusnan> nikihr, Det skall fungera fint, ja.
<nikihr> gusnan: Det fungerade :)
<gusnan> :)
<ibm> hexabit finns inget anyterm eller webmin i apt-get eller i synaptic
<hexabit> ibm: Aaa berom ursäkt. Den ligger inte med från scratch. Vänta jag fixar :)
<hexabit> ibm: Jag skrev en lite guide: http://www.bilddump.se/bilder/20120914142857-85.229.224.234.png
<ibm> hexabit det funkar inte med det här http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204915/
<hexabit> ibm: Sorry här kommer den nya länken: http://sourceforge.net/projects/webadmin/files/webmin/1.590/webmin_1.590_all.deb
<hexabit> ibm: Ändra sedan "sudo dpkg -i webmin_1.590_all.deb
<hexabit>  till webmin_1.590_all.deb
<hexabit> ibm: Ändra sedan "webmin_1.580_all-deb" till webmin_1.590_all.deb
<hexabit> jag har strul med min terminal märker jag :) Blir grötig text
<realubot> "Pirate Bay-grundaren Gottfrid Svartholm Warg häktades på fredagen, misstänkt för dataintrång där skyddade personuppgifter från Skatteverket stals från IT-tjänsteföretaget Logica. Ytterligare två personer är misstänka för att ha deltagit i hackandet."
<hexabit> realubot: Dom grep en här i Orminge misstänkt för intrånget mot skattemyndigheten för några månader sedan :)
<hexabit> Läskigt med sådana grannar ;)
<ibm> hexabit ok den är installerat
<ibm> hexabit hur använder jag den
<hexabit> ibm bara att surfa in på din server via webbläsaren (https://127.0.0.1:10000) och loggan in med ditt vanliga konto som du har på din server :)
<hexabit> ibm: måste käka strax tbx :)
<hexabit> ibm: Lycka till :)
<realubot> Kejsaren är naken!
<realubot> Någon som har en länk till en inskannad bild i hög upplösning på Kate Middleton från tidningen Closer?
<realubot> Lustigkurrar. Kate Middleton topless: http://img.ibtimes.com/www/articles/20120914/384390_topless-kate-middleton-photos-memes-prince-william.htm
 * realubot använder kanalen som Twitter.
<realubot> hexabit: Jag är nyfiken på hur dom spårade Svartholm och gänget.
<Tossan> någon som kan förklara för mig vad runlevels innebär?
<realubot> Jag läste på någon am. nyhetssajt att en snubbe i Lulz eller vad dom heter åkte dit för att han använt hidemyass.com och att sajten lämnade ut hans IP. Det låter ju för dumt för att vara sant.
<realubot> En riktig hacker nöjer sig väl inte med att dölja sin riktiga IP bakom en anonymiseringstjänst som hidemyass? Det minsta man kan begära är väl att personen går via Tor -> hidemyass.com -> Internet ?
<realubot> Tossan: Det är på vilken nivå saker körs. Hur nära kärnan saker exekveras (tror jag).
<realubot> Tossan: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel
<realubot> Ähum, jag kanske har helt fel :S
<realubot> ""Runlevel" defines the state of the machine after boot. Different runlevels are typically assigned to:"
<Tossan> :)
<Tossan> kss
<Tossan> finns det något sätt att ändra denna i ubuntu?
<Tossan> helt novice på ubuntu, linux också för den delen ;)
<andol> realubot: Alternativt så använer du twitter som twitter?
<realubot> Tossan: "A runlevel is a software configuration of the system which allows only a selected group of processes to exist."
<realubot> andol: Ja, det är ju ett alt.
<realubot> Tossan: Det finns väl ett kommando som heter runlevel? :S
 * realubot är osäker.
<realubot> Tossan: Det låter som något man får läsa på ordentligt innan man börjar mecka med. Det känns som att systemet kan balla ur om man laborerar med runlevels utan att veta vad man gör.
<realubot> Tossan: Jag tror att runlevel styr vilka moduler m.m. som laddas i kärnan eller något vid uppstart. Därmed så begränsar olika runlevels vad systemet klarar av, typ om man har tillgång till nätverk eller inte ...
<realubot> Någon som har bra koll får gärna förklara ...
<Tossan> jag ser att jag för närvarande kör level 2
<Tossan> för att ibland starta på nivå 1 som verkar vara nått "rescue" läge?
<hexabit> realubot: Ja det är lite underligt då Gotte mfl vet hur man flyger under radar. Det kanske är någon som pratat brevid mun efter påtryckningar eller liknande
<realubot> hexabit: Man tycker ju att han borde ha koll men det är ju möjligt att dom som har spårat honom har haft ännu mer koll.
<realubot> Jag är nyfiken på 1. Hur intrånget gått till. 2. Hur han åkte dit.
<realubot> Nu har han ju inte åkt dit än men nästan ...
<hexabit> realubot: Ja det ska bli spännande och se hur detta slutar :)
<Markk> Det var väl rätt vida känt att han var i Kambodja?
<realubot> hexabit: Ja. Det ska det bli.
<realubot> Markk: Ja?
<realubot> Markk: Vad har det med saken att göra?
<realubot> Markk: Hur förklarar det att han åkte dit för intrånget mot Skatteverkets leverantör?
<Markk> Men eftersom Kambodja inte har något utlämningsavtal med Sverige så borde han ju ha varit säker där, men Kambodja har indirekt fått pengar för detta, men officiellt så är dessa pengar till för att stärka demokratin i Kambodja.
<realubot> Markk: Du är medveten om att han sitter häktad i Sverige för dataintrång mot Skatteverket mellan 2010-2012?
<Markk> Och jag är inte säker på att det är relaterat. :P
<realubot> Markk: Han är väl inte så dum att han trodde att han var säker där? Hans advokat har ju t.o.m. gått ut i media och pratat om att Kambodja lämnar ut folk även utan utlämningsavtal. Det är bara det att man får behandla varje ärende individuellt mellan Sveige - Kambodja.
<hexabit> Här är han på väg till Sverige:http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vH95PiZh2lA
<Markk> Pratar vi om Gottfrid Swartholm?
<realubot> Hans advokat har i.o.f.s gått ut med informationen EFTEr gripandet i Kambodja men hans advokat och därmed även Svartholm borde ha vetat detta.
<Markk> mm
<realubot> Markk: Japp.
<hexabit> Stackarn vad smal han är nu :(
<realubot> Det ryktas ju om att han har problem med sådant som man inte får prata om i den här kanalen enligt topic.
<hexabit> realubot: Jag hörde också något om det. Stackarn. Tråkigt :(
<hexabit> realubot: Det blir nog lätt så när man går runt och är nervös hela tiden.
<realubot> hexabit: Jag tror ärligt talat att 1 år i svenskt fängelse kanske t.o.m. räddar livet på honom.
<hexabit> realubot: Tror jag med :)
<realubot> hexabit: Jo, han är ingen mes. Trotsat USA m.m.
<realubot> Det sliter nog på nerverna.
<realubot> Enbart skadeståndet i TPB hade ju fått en att bli lite skakis.
<hexabit> realubot: Sen om kan kodar åt Wikileaks så kan det bli extra svettigt. hehehe
<realubot> Markk: Du har dock en poäng i att det är ett märkligt sammanträffande det där med biståndet och utlämnandet. Precis som om det ingått en hemlig klausul om utlämnandet i avtalet om biståndet.
<ibm> hexabit hur får jag tillgång till min dator med webmin från internet?
<realubot> hexabit: Aha. Har han varit insyltad i Wikileaks också.
<ibm> hexabit hur kan jag ändra porten till 8080?
<realubot> ibm: Svartholm hade nog kunnat hjälpa dig med det men tyvärr sitter han häktad. :|
<realubot> ibm: ;)
<hexabit> realubot: Ja han har kodat lite åt dom, men jag ska inte svära på det. Men jag hörde något om det för något år sedan.
<ibm> realubot är du alltid online?
<ibm> realubot 24 timmar?
<hexabit> ibm: Du får nog ändra i typ /etc/webmin.conf eller liknande. Men port 10000 som är standard fungerar från början.
<hexabit> ibm: Kommer du inte åt den?
<realubot> ibm: Nja. Datorn är online 24 h ibland. :)
<hexabit> ibm: Om du kör en ifconfig vad får du för ip då?
<hexabit> ibm: Om du har en router framför servern så kanske du måste confa portarna.
<ibm> hexabit jag vill ja tillgång till min dator via internet så port 8080 är ett måste och hur kan få access tiöll
<ibm> obs
<ibm> fel
<ibm> hexabit jag vill ja tillgång till min dator via internet så port 8080 är ett måste och hur kan jag få access till min terminal?
<ibm> fel
<ibm> igen
<ibm> hexabit jag vill ha tillgång till min dator via internet så port 8080 är ett måste och hur kan jag få access till min terminal?
<hexabit> ibm: Ok ja då får du nog ändra i webmins config och sedan starta om webmin. Ska se om jag kan hitta en länk åt dig
<hexabit> ibm: Ändra port:10000 till 8080 i /etc/webmin/miniserv.conf.
<ibm> hexabit med gedit?
<hexabit> ibm: och starta sedan om genom att skriva: /etc/webmin/stop och sedan /etc/webmin/start (kanske finns en restart också)
<realubot> http://blog.hidemyass.com/2011/09/23/lulzsec-fiasco/
<realubot> Där står om Lulz-hackern.
<hexabit> ibm: Ja gedit borde fungera. Du måste dock vara root eller sudo
<realubot> Jag tycker det låter väldigt amatörmässigt att använda en spårbar IP bakom ett konto hos hidemyass.
<hexabit> realubot: Ja han orkade inte gömma sig när han skulle irc:a har jag för mig :)
<realubot> hexabit: Gedit fungerar inte på ibm system. Han får felmeddelande. han borde ominstallera hela systemet. Vi är flera som har sagt det till honom.
<hexabit> realubot: Ska läsa din länk :)
<ibm> realubot det har jag gjort och det är andra gången och även sista
<realubot> hexabit: "Jun 03 23:44:24 neuronand my vpn is HideMyAss" http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/jun/24/lulzsec-irc-leak-the-full-record
<ibm> realubot apache fungerade tills jag la ajaxterm och ändrade som det står på hemsida länken
<realubot> hexabit: Hur visste dom att neuron var hackern som dom sökte då? Hur kopplar FBI ihop honom med Sony-hacket? Och hur läckte IRC-loggen? :S
<realubot> ibm: Om du har ominstallerat systemet så borde Gedit fungera nu.
<realubot> ibm: gksudo gedit /etc/webmin/miniserv.conf
<ibm> realubot den funkar
<realubot> ibm: Okej. Bra.
<ibm> realubot men inte apache längre
<ibm> realubot tack vare denna guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AjaxTerm
<ibm> realubot efter att gjorde ändringarna så blev apache förstörd
<ibm> realubot efter att jag gjorde ändringarna så blev apache förstörd igen
<ibm> realubot skrev fel innan idag blir allting helt fel
<realubot> hexabit: "Team Poison called Lulzsec a disgrace to hacking on Pastebin and Blogspot, and published the dox on Lulzsec. Cue the FBI raiding their houses. The US government was hopeless."
<realubot> hexabit: Det här låter ju mer sannolikt. Någon annan grupp röjde Lulzsec för snuten och sedan hittade Scotland Yard IRC-loggen med hidmyass-snacket och the rest is history.
<realubot> ibm: Du får ju skriva som det står i guden annars är det klart att du riskerar att sabba saker när du använder sudo framför kommandona.
<realubot> *guiden
<ibm> realubot det gjorde jag
<andol> ibm: Om du håller på och experimenterar under /etc så är etckeeper extra användbart, så kan du i efterhand se exakt vad det är du gjort, hur det såg ut tidigare, etc
<andol> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/etckeeper.html
<realubot> ibm: Jag vet inte vad som har gått snett då. Jag har aldrig använt det där AjaxTerm.
<ibm> realubot kopierade och klistrade in rad för rad
<realubot> ibm: Du får väl testa att om installera apache med kommandot: sudo apt-get purge apache2 && sudo apt-get install apache2
<ibm> realubot har redan försökt
<hexabit> realubot: Mycket spännade läsning :) Ska fixa lite mer kaffe och sedan plöjja igenom :)
<realubot> ibm: Då är det kanske inte Apache som är problemet? Om det inte hjälper att ominstallera det?
<realubot> ibm: Testa också: sudo dpkg-reconfigure apache2
<ibm> realubot det är i alla fall nånting som använder apache
<andol> realubot, hexabit: Det där lär inte hjälpa överdrivet mycket, då configurationsfilerna tillhör paketet apache2.2-common
<realubot> andol: Jaha. Men då är det väl vara att purga det paketet?
<andol> realubot: Jo, det lär göra större skillnad.
<realubot> ibm: Du får väl testa att om installera apache med kommandot: sudo apt-get purge apache2 apache2.2-common && sudo apt-get install apache2 apache2.2-common
<realubot> hexabit: Jag tycker också att det är spännande läsning. :)
<HakanS> OPS!
<einand> vad är felet på apache?
<HakanS> ops!
<einand> ?
<einand> vad är det som är fel nu då?
<ibm> realubot det kan jag inte göra de finns för många packet som är beroende av apache2.2-common
<ibm> obs fel
<HakanS> Kan någon OP slänga in en blänkare om tisdagens loco-möte i kanalens topic?
<ibm> realubot det kan jag inte göra det finns för många packet som är beroende av apache2.2-common
<Palt> Vad ska man ha ifall man vill börja lära sig Server?
<HeMan> tålamod!
<HeMan> :)
<HakanS> Palt: Intresse och läsförmåga
<Palt> HeMan: haha :D
<gecko> Bellman 6.0 och mamma scans köttbullar. perfekt ungkarlsmat
<realubot> Nu förstår jag varför dom grep Svartholm för intrånget mot Skatteverket. Han ser helt enkelt jävligt misstänkt ut:
<realubot> "Svartholm Warg är 28 år, men såg 20 år äldre ut då han fördes in i Nacka tingsrätt: mager som en koncentrationslägerfånge, långt, glest skägg, ett ansikte så blekt att det såg genomskinligt ut."
<Palt> nåt för nybörjare?
<HakanS> Palt: Alla är nybörjare i början.
<realubot> Svartholm ser ut som en mager Stallman.
<Palt> nåt man kan börja med i början?
<HakanS> Palt: I början av vad?
<gecko> 1 st Ubuntu installerat ute på samhället ikväll
<ibm> realubot det kan jag inte göra det finns för många packet som är beroende av apache2.2-common
<gecko> Belöning=1 flaska rödtjut. Hm och jag som inte gillar det
<ibm> realubot apache felet är detta http://paste.ubuntu.com/1205195/
<ibm> hexabit hur kan jag nå webmin från internet jag försöker med det här https://ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org:8080/
<ibm> hexabit jag får då detta http://paste.ubuntu.com/1205204/
<Palt> tänkte göra om min gamla dator till en server.. som jag börja lära lite server på
<Palt> kan*
<_Trullo> om man ska köra java på en raspberry pi, vilket av dom där nerladdningarna ska man ta hem?
<realubot> En anledning att slänga ut Windows och installera Linux på nya datorer: http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/digitalt/nya-datorer-infekterade-av-virus_7498920.svd
 * realubot funderar seriöst på att börja twittra. Dels för att kanalen ska slippa mina nyhetsrapporter här och dels för att det kanske ger något ...
<realubot> Det är nu ni ska säga: do it.
<gusnan> realubot, Men vi vet ju att vi ändå inte slipper dina nyhetsrapporter här.
<realubot> gusnan: Säg som det är. Nu vill inte slippa mina länkar.
<realubot> Det gick inget vidare när muslimska brödraskapet i Egypten twittrade om attackerna i tisdags: http://www.svt.se/nyheter/varlden/diplomatiskt-spel-pa-twitter
<realubot> Twitter är farligt.
<gecko> realubot< Varför då?
<ibm> realubot apache felet är detta http://paste.ubuntu.com/1205195/
<ibm> hexabit hur kan jag nå webmin från internet jag försöker med det här https://ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org:8080/
<ibm> hexabit jag får då detta http://paste.ubuntu.com/1205204/
<gecko> ibm< Du har redan skrivit detta. SÃ¥ sluta tjata tack
<ibm> gecko enligt reglerna så kan man väl göra det efter det röda strecket?
<ibm> gecko eller hur?
<realubot> gecko: Twitter är farligt om man sänder ut olika signaler på eng. och arabiska.
<realubot> ibm: "The Apache error log may have more information."
<gecko> realubot< Det är inget jag betecknar som "farligt"
<gecko> Hur sätter man någon på ignore?
<einand> ./ignore nick
<einand> gecko: vem skall du ignorera?
<gecko> Tack
<gecko> ./ignore ibm
<swecarp> å hojtans gecko
<ibm> gecko är sur idag
<ibm> gecko kommer att explodera
<gecko> ibm< Nädå. bara less dig
<gecko> einand< Det där funkade inget bra
<gecko> swecarp< Hojtan unge man
<swecarp> gecko:  jag är duktig med att misslyckas med det mesta just nu
<gecko> swecarp< Jasså. Det tror jag inte
<ibm> realubot vad menas det med det vad menar den?
<einand> ibm: seriöst, är du anställd för att sitta ikanalen och göra alla irriterad?
<ibm> realubot vilken log?
<ibm> einand verkar också arg idag
<ibm> einand du kommer väl inte också explodera
<einand> Varför tror du att jag är arg?
<realubot> gecko: Du ska ju inte ha punkten framför. Det skrev ju einand ut bara för att inte sätta en ignore.
<realubot> ibm: Det menas att du ska läsi Apache-loggen för mer info om felet.
<ibm> realubot hur gör man det?
<gecko> Aha
<einand> realubot: att du orkar hjälpa honom, minns du inte hur det gick med noip
<realubot> ibm: less /var/log/apache2/error.log
<realubot> ibm: Du avslutar med Q.
<einand> tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log är nog enklare
<realubot> ibm: Kör du tail -f som einand skrev och därefter sudo service apache2 restart
<realubot> SÃ¥ spottar tail -f ut nya felmeddelanden.
<realubot> ibm: Kör tail -f ... i en flik i Terminalen och öppna en ny flik och kör sudo service apche2 restart i den nya fliken.
<ibm> realubot ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo /var/log/apache2/error.log
<ibm> sudo: /var/log/apache2/error.log: kommandot hittades inte
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<gecko> Nu på kunskapskanalen. Om Facebook
<realubot> ibm: Du gör inte som vi säger.
<realubot> ibm: Jag har aldrig skrivit att du ska köra sudo ... error.log som du gjorde.
<gecko> Funkar inte utan . heller
<realubot> gecko: http://superuser.com/questions/211688/ignore-certain-nicknames-with-irssi
<realubot> gecko: Det ska det göra.
<einand> gecko: isf har du configruerat xchat väldigt konstigt
<realubot> T.ex. så här: /ignore gecko
<hexabit> ibm: Din server svarar inte på ping (på länken du gav ovan) du har något strul med din dyndns-klient eller liknande.
<gecko> einand< Jag har inte confat något
<realubot> xchat? Jag trodde vi snackade Irssi men xchat kanske fungerar likadant när det kommer till att sätta ignore.
<einand> hexabit: han trollar bara
<einand> 20:01:43 [freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from gecko: xchat 2.8.8 Ubuntu
<ibm> realubot ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log
<ibm> ^Z
<ibm> [4]+  Stoppat                 tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<gecko> einand< Och?
<hexabit> einand: Tror du det? Har inte tid att hjälpa folk som skojjar :)
<einand> varför trycker du på ctrl+z
<einand> hexabit: 99%
<realubot> ibm: Kör det här: cat /var/log/apache2/error.log | tail -10
<gecko> Jag ger upp detta nu
<hexabit> einand: Ofan :( Tråkigt isåfall
<ibm> realubot ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ cat /var/log/apache2/error.log | tail -10
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<realubot> ibm: Jag vet inte hur du ska göra.
<ibm> det kommer bara till nästa rad
<realubot> ibm: Jag har slut på idéer.
<ibm> ska jag ha sudo
<realubot> Testa.
<realubot> sudo cat ... error.log | tail -10
<realubot> Dock borde du ha fått ett felmeddelande om att du inte har behörighet om sudo hade behövts.
<ibm> realubot nix det kommer bara till nästa rad igen
<realubot> ibm: Som sagt. Jag har slut på idéer.
<realubot> bbl
<ibm> realubot ok
<ibm> realubot tusen tack ändå
<realubot> ibm: No problem.
<einand> ibm: han trollar, så skit i honom
<ibm> hexabit hur kan jag nå webmin från internet jag försöker med det här https://ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org:8080/
<ibm> hexabit jag får då detta http://paste.ubuntu.com/1205204/
<ibm> Säker anslutning misslyckades
<ibm>       
<ibm>       
<ibm>       Ett fel uppstod under anslutning till ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org:8080.
<ibm> SSL mottog en post som överskred den maximalt tillåtna längden.
<ibm> (Felkod: ssl_error_rx_record_too_long)
<ibm> hexabit nej det kan väl inte vara fel på domänen om openssh funkar?
<hexabit> ibm: Tabort https och skriv http istället så kommer det att fungera :)
<hexabit> ibm: Du kör ju inte ssl på server så därför fungerar det inte.
<ibm> hexabit nej då kommer jag till routern hur länkar jag till min dator?
<hexabit> ibm: Du måste ställa in routern att peka "sin port" 8080 till din servers port 8080 :)
<hexabit> Det ställer du in i din router.
<hexabit> ibm: Vad har du för router? Är det en en liten nyare modell så är det väldigt enkelt :)
<ibm> hexabit det är en netgar
<ibm> hexabit det är en netgear
<ibm> hexabit den länkar till datorn om jag använder https
<hexabit> ibm: Ok dom är lätta att confa :) Googla på Netgear och ditt modellnr så hittar du en massa info.
<ibm> hexabit när jag använder lokalt så står det https så jag måste väl ha ssl eller hur
<ibm> hexabit och det funkar ju
<ibm> hexabit men inte via domänen
<hexabit> ibm: För att din router lyssnar på port 8080 och då kan du inte använda den porten :)
<ibm> hexabit nej innan jag ändrade porten var det samma problem jag kom inte fram med min domän
<ibm> hexabit den säger emot att den är för lång
<hexabit> ibm: Jag lovar att det är så. Tro mig jag jobbar med detta dagligen :)
<hexabit> ibm: Du kommer bara fram till routern utifrån då den lyssnar på 8080. Prova en annan port så ska du se att den inte svara.
<hexabit> ibm: Fixa så att du kommer åt den först, så kan vi titta på felet med ssl sedan :)
<ibm> hexabit kan man då använda samma port som openssh?
<ibm> hexabit vad är meningen med alla dessa portar kan man inte använda samma för alla program?
<hexabit> ibm: Nä då blir det en krock om alla skulle kunna använda samma port :)
<hexabit> ibm: Nu måste jag ut med hundarna. Vi höres lite senare :)
<ibm> hexabit fast det finns ju många program som använder port 8080
<ibm> hexabit som använder webbläsarens port
<hexabit> ibm: Visst är det så men på serversidan kan dom inte samsas om portarna :)
<hexabit> Nu måste jag ut en stund.Strax tbx
<ibm> hexabit vänta hur var det man ändrade porten
<ibm> hexabit vad skrev man
<ibm> hexabit och sen kan du gå ut med hundarna
<David-A> nyss på tv "Mark Zuckerberg - Mannen bakom Facebook" Kunskapskanalen 20:00-20:50. alla verkar tycka reklam är normalt och ett acceptabelt sätt att göra affärer. och alla använder mac. repris sön och mån
<realubot> ibm: Har du aldrig hört ordspråket: Man ska aldrig låta en hund vänta.
<einand> https://www.linux.com/news/friday-funnies
<ibm> realubot jo det har jag
<ibm> realubot och väck aldrig björnen som sover
<David-A> einand: :) "based on an actual story" var det du?
<ibm> hexabit vänta hur var det man ändrade porten
<ibm> hexabit vad skrev man
<ibm> hexabit och hur många hundar har du
<ibm> hur kan jag se någons ip adress via skype är det möjligt?
<ibm> kan man typ skriva nåt i terminalen för att få ip adressen?
<einand> David-A: ?
<realubot> ibm: Trafiken går ju via Skypes servrar så jag misstänker att du bara ser Skypes server.
<realubot> ibm: Det gör det ju också möjligt för Skype att sniffa trafiken eftersom den inte är point-to-point.
<einand> realubot: trafiken går inte genom skypes server, skype fungerar som kazza, och går igenom typ alla andra skype användare
<realubot> Aha, som Spotify då.
<einand> spotify streamar direkt från serverar, och torrents. Helt anorlunda
<realubot> Ja, ja, det är MSN som går genom MS servrar.
<realubot> så var det kanske ...
<realubot> einand: Svara på ibms fråga då.
<einand> realubot: skype påminner mer om tor, i den synvikneln
<realubot> Du som vet.
<einand> realubot: jag svarar inte ibm på hans frågor längre
<realubot> Mm, förstår att det är så Skype fungerar då.
<realubot> På ett ungefär.
<ibm> så det är typ omöjligt i så fall?
<ibm> man kan alltså inte gå runt detta på något sätt?
<realubot> ibm: Det hade ju varit ganska allvarligt om det gick att spåra IP bakom Skype-konto.
<realubot> Tycker jag.
<realubot> ibm: http://www.ehow.com/how_7286216_trace-ip-address-skype-call.html
<ibm> det går ju här
<realubot> Är det verkligen så enkelt? :S
<realubot> Det måste väl ändå vara en gammal guide ...
<ibm> men om personen vill ge mig hans ip via skype är det då möjligt
<hexabit> Är det inte bara att skicka en fil till personen ifråga? DÅ går man väl inte genom skypes servers längre
<hexabit> Oj min terminal är helskum :)
<ibm> hexabit vänta hur var det man ändrade porten
<ibm> hexabit vad skrev man
<ibm> hexabit och hur många hundar har du
<hexabit> ibm: 2st
<hexabit> ibm: Logga in i din router och välj "portforward" eller liknande. Ändra sedan portarna :)
<realubot> ibm: Jag tror du får vara lite listig om du ska spåra en Skype-users IP. Det går nog inte bara att kolla upp vilken IP Skype kommunicerar med för den IP-adressen är nog bara en mellannod.
<ibm> hexabit nej i datorn
<hexabit> realubot: Ja det kanske är annorlunda nu. Vi gjorde så förut med MSN etc :)
<ibm> hexabit webmin
<hexabit> ibm: Du måste tyvärr ändra i routern först. Då den "äger" port 8080
<ibm> hexabit det går inte att ändra i routern
<ibm> hexabit den måste på något sätt länka vidare
<hexabit> ibm: Då går det inte att fix ett enkelt sätt.
<ibm> hexabit som vi gjorde tidigare
<realubot> hexabit: Såg du inte bara MS servrar om du undersökte trafiken till/från MSN då
<realubot> ?
<hexabit> ibm: Har du lust att släppa in mig i din router så kan jag ta en titt? Du kan ju alltid ändra lösen senare när vi är klara.
<realubot> hexabit: MSN-trafik går väl genom MS servrar?
<hexabit> realubot: Ja men inte när man skickar en typ mp3 eller liknande. Då blir det direkt kontakt :)
<ibm> hexabit ok vänta jag ändrar lösenordet först
<realubot> ibm: Det är ju en stor skillnad på Skype/MSN/Spotify/Tor och IRC.
<realubot> ibm: Att du ser folks IP här innebär ju inte att du ser den lika lätt på Skype.
<hexabit> realubot: Kanske inte nu längre men för några år sedan så kunde man göra så :)
<hexabit> ibm: Skicka ett privat meddelande till mig sedan :)
<ibm> hexabit men sen får du säga hur du gjorde
<hexabit> ibm: yes
<realubot> ibm: Släpper du in Ubuntu Sveriges svar på Svartholm Warg i din router?
<hexabit> realubot: Jag har inte så långt hår :)
<realubot> hexabit: Likadant skägg då?
<hexabit> realubot: hehehe när kortare. Ett litet pipskägg kan man säga :)
<hexabit> realubot: Unix skägg fast en "nano version" ;)
<einand> realubot: det med netstat kan du bara se vem du är ansluten mot, inte vem som samtalet skickas till
<einand> förr fick man p2p anslutning när man skicka filer över msn, dock inte längre
<einand> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=417415748306742&set=a.404805779567739.85898.404249586290025&type=1&ref=nf
<hexabit> realubot: Nu sköt ibm ner sin router verkar det som :) hehehe
<realubot> einand: Ja, en "utgångsnod", typ.
<hexabit> realubot: Man kan inte anklaga honom för att ge upp så lätt iallafall :)
<realubot> hexabit: ibm ger aldrig upp.
<einand> hexabit: han är sveriges mest ihärdiga troll, vilket han måste vara för i min värld existerar ingen som är så korkad
<realubot> Jag tycker han är för seriös för att vara ett troll.
<realubot> Han kämpade ju med noip i månader.
<hexabit> Han verkar vilja lära sig men har svårt att lyssna på andra :)
<realubot> Mm, något åt det hållet, typ.
<hexabit> realubot: Ja det minns jag. Och du satt uppe en hel natt och hjälpte honom :)
<hexabit> einand: Ja han har lite svårt att ta in iformation :)
<einand> hexabit: svårt att ta in information, knappast han kommer med uppenbara lögner i mellanåt
<hexabit> einand: Oj! ok det visste jag inte. Tråkigt...
<realubot> ibm: Fungerar allt nu?
<maxjezy> madbear hur går det med spelet?
<hexabit> realubot: Nu fungerar det borta hos ibm. Jag ändrade så att routern använder 8082 och då blev 8080 ledig för hans server :)
<hexabit> realubot: 8082 menar jag :)
<hexabit> 8081!! Fan kan inte skriva länge.. hehehe
<hexabit> jag är nog lite trött idag :)
<hexabit> ibm: Glöm inte att ändra lösen i routern bara. :)
<gecko> Så här är det rätta kommandot för ignore i xcaht2. Ingen . före / /ignore timmy!*@* all
<gecko> Nu är frågan. Ska jag kalasa på grillad kyckling eller sova?
<David-A> dice_man () { x=("kyckling" "sova"); echo ${x[$RANDOM%2]}; }
<David-A> ingen fara, det är bara att upprepa kommandot tills det svarar kyckling :)
<einand> gecko: beror på är du hungrig eller trött?
<gusnan> gecko, ditt ignore-kommando verkar funka- Tack!
<einand> såg en dokumentär precis, två killar tjänade 200 usd på 20 minuter, som gatumusikanter genom att låta folket interagera med dom, genom att bestämma hastigheten beroende på hur vilken burk dom stoppa pengarna i
<einand> mot 30 usd dagen innan på samma tid, då dom bara stod och spela
<David-A> makt!
<einand> David-A: vad menar du innan försten med 21:33:29 #ubuntu-se: < David-A> einand: :) "based on an actual story" var det du?
<David-A> einand: friday something skämtteckning
<gecko> einand< Jag har inte lyckats bestämma mig för vad jag är mest
<David-A> gecko: därför dice_man
<gecko> ?
<David-A> raden efter din fråga, för 20 minuter sen
<gecko> David-A< Jag fattar inte vad du menar med "dice_man"
<David-A> dice_man () { ...  ; } defininierar ett kommando (eg. bash function), upprepa kommandot till det ger rätt svar
<gecko> David-A< Det behöver jag inget speciellt kommando för. Tids nog bestämmer jag mig ändå
<David-A> ja, men kommandot går *mycket* fortare (även om man tvingas upprepar det några gånger)
<einand> David-A: aha
<einand> David-A: jo, vart med om liknande, även om inte exakt den situationen
<gecko> David-A< Sådana beslut lämnar jag över till min egen hjärna att ta
<David-A> x_link, fort, 35 sekunder kvar
<David-A> just börjat på tv "Missing" SVT1 00:20-02:35. ska visst vara halvdan western. men tand-utragnings-scen och cate lovar gott.
#ubuntu-se 2012-09-15
<realubot> Jag sover skift. Vad är det här?
<realubot> Nu blir det nattens eller morgonens eller vad det nu är för tid på dygnets första kaffe.
<madbear> realubot: tjenna
<madbear> maxjezy: jag kodar på annat just nu
<madbear> nej realubot förlåt, blir försök till att sova nu
<madbear> kanske dyker upp snart igen...
<gecko>   Godmorgon internet. Hoppas att vi får en trevlig dag tillsammans.
<realubot> einand: "Grön Express trafikerar inte sträckan mellan Solsten och Mölnlycke på grund av äggkastning."
<realubot> einand: Det var väl jävligt barnsligt gjort.
<realubot> madbear: Hallå!
<realubot> madbear: Sov gott då.
<gecko> Dagens första invenstering. 20 Gb extra på Ubuntu One
<gecko> Det verkar vara aningen dåligt med aktivitet här
<gecko> Nä det är nog lika bra att lägga sig och vila en stund till
<Krawlezt> Godmorgon!
<Krawlezt> realubot: :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Hur går det Krawlezt? Har du lyckats avinstallera Windows ännu?
<morpa> Någon uppsalabo? isåf är du välkommen att kika förbi på stadsbiblioteket en sväng idag http://www.ulug.org/node/58
<Krawlezt> realubot: Pft, avinstallera?
<Krawlezt> Sitter dock genom putty just nu så lite linux har jag :)
<[Spooky]> Krawlezt: Putty är ju nice. ;)
<realubot> Tur att man inte var på Internetdagarna. Det är inte mycket jag är intresserad av här: https://www.youtube.com/internetworld
<[Spooky]> realubot: Jag har poppat upp en plats.. ;)
<realubot> [Spooky]: Congratulations.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Tackar tackar.. ;)
<realubot> ;)
<[Spooky]> realubot: Välkommen tillbaka.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Danke.
<chees> halloj ubot :
<chees> nån somkör chromium? fattar inte varför bokmärkerna hamnar under en massa mappar när man impotera in backup
<EzKurdistanIm> ping gecko
<EzKurdistanIm> :) om du är vaken gecko. var vänlig hojta till. något jag vill chatta med dig om.
<deekeff> hallå kurd
<K350> c
<deekeff> allt bra EzKurdistanIm ?
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: bara bra. njuter :) av mageia som vanligt.
<EzKurdistanIm> själv?
<deekeff> gott det :) funtoo på båda nu
<deekeff> har köpt en laptop
<deekeff> som jag kör med extern skärm
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: nice. funtoo passar dig.
<EzKurdistanIm> du är ju gentoo nörd
<deekeff> passar perfekt.
<deekeff> fuck systemd bah :D
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: :) systemd äger.
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: kan du nämna fördelen med andra init processhanterare jämfört med systemd?
<EzKurdistanIm> vad gör sysvinit bättre än systemd? :)
<deekeff> klart jag kan
<EzKurdistanIm> :) deekeff väntar på svar.
<deekeff> systemd är säkert jättebra. på en server.
<deekeff> inte på min dator.
<deekeff> folk som säger att datorn blir snabb av det förstår jag inte.
<deekeff> och varför ha loggar i form av binärer?
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: nog något strul på din sida. har du felsökt med systemd?
<deekeff> det är ju en smaksak. men jag har klarat mig 15 år utan det ser ingen anledning till det tjaffset.
<deekeff> EzKurdistanIm: vad ska jag felsöka då?
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: varför det går som sirap för dig
<EzKurdistanIm> du vet att systemd är det väldigt lätt felsöka? :)
<EzKurdistanIm> till skillnad från en viss upstart :P
<deekeff> jag kan systemd ja. jag var ju tvungen att lära mig massa skit
<deekeff> openrc är bäst.
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: tss.
<EzKurdistanIm> :P
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: du är bara arg pga arch är buggade sönder för dig :P
 * EzKurdistanIm xbox lir. idlar.
<deekeff> ok
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: du borde svarat med: intresseklubben antecknar :P
<deekeff> ok
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Akta så du inte får starr.. ;)
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" > /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Ska det inte vara >> ?
<realubot> Eller är ath9k.conf tom?
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: ska vara som jag skrev.
<EzKurdistanIm> den är tom
<[Spooky]> realubot: 11k på väg in ;)
<einand> [Spooky]: 11k vad då?
<[Spooky]> einand: Vikningspoäng.. ;)
<chees> nån som anväder chromium
<einand> LoL http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdIWKytq_q4&feature=player_embedded
<einand> chees: räknas Chrome?
<chees> jo
<chees> gör de nog
<chees> fattar inte varför impoterade bokmärken från backup hamnar under en massa mappar
<einand> LoL http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdIWKytq_q4&feature=player_embedded
<einand> chees: importerar tyvär inte bokmärken
<chees> ok
<chees> skumt som fansen
<chees> hamnar under 4 mappar inan jag når bokmärkena
<chees> ..
<ispookan> einand: Hur går det med din ipad?
<chees> drog in buntu på en hp elitbook 8460p
<chees> riktigt stabil :)
<chees> trode då inte hp kunde göra såpass bra grejer
<einand> ispookan: utmärkt
<ispookan> einand: Kul och höra ;)
<chees> apple klyver man i två bitar tråkiga låsta saker :)
<chees> tack fan för samsun note :)
<chees> samsung"
<chees> med custom system roms jelly bean :)
<ispookan> chees: Varför låsa upp något som ej behöver låsas upp?
<ispookan> Ska vila lite, kommer senare.
<einand> realubot: mensas ordförande säger Att vara smart tycker jag är att använda den intelligens man har så man får som man vill. Enligt den definitionen kan man vara smart och inte särskilt intelligent, och vice versa.
<Philip5> verkar inte vara en så smart definition
<einand> tycker det är den mest perfekta definitionen jag hört
<[Spooky]> einand: Kan du skicka din ipad bakgrund igen i imessage?
<realubot> einand: "använda den intelligens man har så man får så man vill". Den beskrivningen stämmer ju ganska bra in på en psykopat.
<einand> realubot: det stämmer väl extremt väl in på vem som helst
<realubot> Men visst, det ligger något i det. "Smarthet" är kanske att "göra det bästa av situationen", typ.
<einand> [Spooky]: vill du ha bara bakgrunden eller skärmskottet?
<realubot> einand: Det lät manipulativt.
<einand> realubot: klart att det inte gjorde. Människan använder sin intelligens för att föra dom framåt i livet
<einand> annars kan man lika gärna hänga sig
<realubot> Så "smart" är tilämpad "intelligens" då.
<einand> tja, smart är väl hur man använder den intelligens man har
<realubot> einand: Fråga ordföranden om vad intelligens är eftersom han använder ordet.
<realubot> *tillämpad
<[Spooky]> einand: Bakgrunden tack...
<realubot> Aja, ordföranden har inte en susning. Han drar bara till med något som låter bra.
<einand> [Spooky]: men... Varför?
<[Spooky]> einand: Ville visa en kompis den..
<einand> lol
<einand> skall bara vatten stämpla den då
<[Spooky]> einand: Tror du jag ska sälja den?
<einand> tror jag absolut inte
<einand> tror inte den är värt att sälja
<coffem> Hej
<einand> [Spooky]: om jag får din epost adress, så kan jag skicka dig 4 st högupplösta bilder i stället
<[Spooky]> einand: dennis.apelquist@yahoo.se
<einand> [Spooky]: skickat
<[Spooky]> Tackar, jag skulle dö om jag fick den på mig.. ;)
<einand> [Spooky]: den har kommit tillbaka, såg den i hörnet av taket häromdagen
<[Spooky]> einand: Ohfan, men har du zoom med den?
<[Spooky]> Alltså med kameran
<einand> tog bilden med en systemkamera ;)
<[Spooky]> einand: Jo menade det, menade om du hade zoom eller gick du nära den? :P
<einand> var ju rätt nära, kanske 3 dm ifrån
<[Spooky]> Fy...
<einand> har en bild jag inte skicka med, där jag petar på den
<[Spooky]> einand: Bara att skicka på.. ;) Och du behöver inte stämpla dem, kommer inte att sälja dem hehe...
<einand> är inte det
<einand> utan mest att jag blev sur för nått år sedan om att folk spred mina bilder utan att tala om vem som var fotografen. Jag är för fritt spridande men vill ändå ha erkännande för det jag gjort. Så släpper numera inget utanför hemmet utan stämpel
<[Spooky]> einand: Däremot är jag skicklig på att fejka bort sånt ;) Hjälpte de på wikimedia förr med sånt...
<einand> tja, är ju aslätt att croppa de bilderna jag gav dig
<einand> så är inte det
<[Spooky]> einand: Jaha, nä jag sprider inte, visar bara en polare här, sen har jag dem på min dator… ;)
<einand> du får gärna sprida
<einand> http://imgur.com/a/JLtJn
<[Spooky]> Det hade jag inte klarat.. ;)
<einand> [Spooky]: som sagt, den är tillbaka nu
<einand> inget mot dom, så länge dom inte bitar mig, gör så satans ont
<einand> [Spooky]: http://imgur.com/a/6E3qS där har du en riktig argbigga
<[Spooky]> Jag har extrem fobi mot dem, så jag får samla mod i 20 min innan jag kan panga dem flugsmällaren...
<[Spooky]> Fjantigt kanske.. ;)
<einand> alla är olika
<_Trullo> bits dom där?
<_Trullo> spooky, dammsugaren e bättre
<einand> _Trullo: japp, känns som ett getingstick, så får man ett tennisboll stort blåmärke
<_Trullo> jag sög upp min husspindel för ett tag sen, tyckte den blivit väl stor.. var väl som ett kreditkort, inte så lång dock
<_Trullo> bodde bakom databordet
<einand> jag låter mina vara kvar, tills dom börjar springa på mig, då slänger jag ut dom
<[Spooky]> _Trullo: Mm, men samma där, rädd att den inte ska suga så de springer iväg… Vaknade en natt av att jag hade en sån på armen, fyfan vad pigg jag blev och hoppade upp ur sängen.. :P
<_Trullo> sätt på dammsugaren först så suger det
<[Spooky]> Jo det fattar jag ju..
<_Trullo> hehe
<[Spooky]> Men vet inte.. Funderar på sån terapi grej, funkar det?
<einand> jodå, skall fungera bra
<[Spooky]> einand: Får väl ta mig ork nån dag och kolla upp det.. ;)
<einand> http://www.irmelid-kbt.se/
<einand> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kognitiv_beteendeterapi
<einand> [Spooky]: hur är det med sådana här djur då? http://i.imgur.com/hVy1y.jpg
<[Spooky]> einand: Inga problem alls, små spindlar kan jag hålla i och de med rund liten kropp och långa ben, gråsuggor ormar tvestjärtar skorpioner osv...
<[Spooky]> Bara sånna feta spindlar det spärrar för...
<[Spooky]> Låter knäppt kanske.. ;)
<einand> tyckerj ag inte
<[Spooky]> Hehe ;)
<[Spooky]> Men bra foton einand..
<[Spooky]> Får ta en fotokväll med dig när jag fått min kamera.. ;)
<einand> [Spooky]: visst,
<[Spooky]> einand: Kan du ta sånna Timephased foton med eller vad det heter?
<einand> vad menar du?
<[Spooky]> Svårt att förklara, men det blir en stillbild av ett område under en viss tid typ..
<einand> timelaps?
<einand> när man gör en film av många bilder?
<[Spooky]> Ja..
<[Spooky]> Nä..
<[Spooky]> Ska se om jag hittar ett ex..
<[Spooky]> einand: Jo det hette så ja..
<[Spooky]> Det blir coolt tycker jag :P
<einand> funderar på att göra det med groddar
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktKB8nUgMCk&feature=plcp
<[Spooky]> Typ som denna.. http://thegrandnarrative.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/seoul-dreams.jpg Snyggt..
<[Spooky]> Hehe ok ;)
<einand> aha, sådana bilder
<[Spooky]> Coolt, din bil/katt med? :P
<einand> min katt
<einand> han lyckades dock bli överkörd för någon vecka sedan
<[Spooky]> :(
<[Spooky]> R.I.P kissekatten...
<einand> två katter blev överkörda i sommras :(
<[Spooky]> Tråkigt.. Men det är en risk när det är utekatter med iofs..
<einand> är ju det
<einand> så har två kvar nu
<[Spooky]> När jag var mindre så hade vi en katt som blev överskörd, den tog sig hem till huset med bakbenen krossade… Tog den till en slaktare som sköt den, sen begravde jag den.. *snyft*
<[Spooky]> einand: Inga foton på dem?
<einand> jodå
<einand> http://i.imgur.com/rBZvD.jpg
<einand> [Spooky]: fixar det sedan, måste dra och handla nu
<[Spooky]> Jepp ;)
<einand> den osynliga är jag
<[Spooky]> einand: Coolt! :P
<[Spooky]> Snubblade över en serie för er här… ;)
<[Spooky]> Go_open heter den..
<gecko>  einand Ha dom kopplade så är risken mindre för att dina katter blir överkörda. Enkelt
<EzKurdistanIm> gecko: kan du vara vänlig ta en titt på PM.
<EzKurdistanIm> jag har en del saker jag vill ta med dig privat
<gecko> Ok
<einand> gecko: bättre en vecka i frihet än en livstid i fångeskap
<nighter_> Mitt katt brukar hoppa in i ström sladden på datorn så datorn dör, då vet man att det är dags att gå ut göra något annat, det är bra :p
<nighter> annars skulle man inte ha något liv. :p
<einand> nighter: en av mina hade något cp period, där den alltid gick och tryckte på strömbrytaren, medvetet bara för att proceras.
<[Spooky]> Stallman ska få en rakhyvel i julklapp av mig.. :P
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: haha +1
<[Spooky]> einand: Jag kan visa dig ett foto jag test tog med min iphone 3 om du vill se? Dock mekkat lite med det i datorn...
<einand> [Spooky]: absolut
<HakanS> Godkväll i stugorna
<HakanS> Glöm inte bort loco-mötet på tisdag.
<[Spooky]> HakanS: Godkväll på dig.
<einand> vet inte om jag bryr mig om svenska ubuntu comunityn längre
<[Spooky]> einand: http://www.picpaste.com/pics/Svart-Vit-Test-v6biNoja.1347730678.png Skratta inte, det var bara ett test.. :P
<einand> [Spooky]: skrattar inte
<einand> den ser väl rätt ok ut
<einand> är skitsvårt att ta bilder i mörker, ännu svårare om du skaffar en systemkamera
<[Spooky]> Det ska bli kul att leka och testa sen.. ;)
<einand> vet du vilken det är du tänker skaffa?
<[Spooky]> einand: Mm, du ska få länk.. Får ju ett extra objektiv med..
<[Spooky]> einand: http://www.netonnet.se/art/foto/systemkamera/nikon/nikon-d310018-55vrbundlei/157472.3301/ Den blir det.
<einand> bra val, själv köpte jag 5100 (modellen ovanför)
<einand> [Spooky]: http://www.netonnet.se/art/foto/systemkamera/nikon/nikon-d320018-55vrsummerkit/173628.3301/
<einand> där får du en bättre kamera för samma peng, dock inget extra objektiv
<einand> jag hade kört på 3200
<[Spooky]> Hehe ok.. ;)
<einand> 3200 är årets modell med
<HakanS> einand: Lite måste du väl bry dig. Du är ju här.
<einand> HakanS: jag har vänner här
<einand> men bryr mig inte högre än så längre
<[Spooky]> einand: http://www.netonnet.se/art/foto/systemkamera/nikon/nikon-d320018-5555-200summerkit/173632.3301/ Den kan man ju ta då..
<einand> [Spooky]: har du råd, så hade jag gått på den
<[Spooky]> einand: Minneskort är ju skitsamma ang clas va? Ska ju vara till stillbilder så..
<einand> [Spooky]: beror på
<[Spooky]> Jag menar jag bryr mig inte om ett kort är 0.2 sek snabbare än ett annat tex..
<einand> [Spooky]: webhallen är billagast på minneskort, ~130kr för 16GB class 10
<einand> [Spooky]: beror på, skall du ta actionbilder, så spelar det stor roll
<einand> dvs många bilder i följd
<[Spooky]> einand: Jaha, det kommer jag nog inte göra iofs… Men kanske bäst med allt bra från början.. ;)
<einand> [Spooky]: idag skiljer det bara enkronor mellan klasserna, så ser inte någon poäng i varför du skall snåla med sämre klass
<[Spooky]> einand: En annan dum fråga, när du fotar och drar över dem till datorn, blir det *.jpg eller *.raw?
<einand> [Spooky]: ställer du in i kameran, jag fottar i raw
<[Spooky]> einand: Det är bäst eller?
<einand> [Spooky]: beror på
<einand> olika fotografer har olika
<einand> fördelen med raw, är att det är mycket mera data i det, så du kan efterbearbeta bilden mycket mera
<einand> medans endel fotografer anser att allt skall vara perfekt från början, och kan skjuta med raw då
<einand> menar jpeg
<[Spooky]> Mm, min tanke är ju att mekka lite i datorn sen med det jag fotar..
<einand> jag rekomenderar raw, för då kan man ha tusenfaldigt roligare med bilden efteråt
<[Spooky]> einand: Jag får ge dig en support slant sen då.. :P
<einand> jo, nackdelen med raw, är sedan att man måste mecka med bilden, är sällan bara att använda den
<einand> jag är ingen proffs, så behövs inte, snare att vi kan lära oss av varandra
<[Spooky]> einand: Mjo, jag kommer att lägga upp en hel del på min hemsida med sen, kan du ju kolla lite få lite ideer osv.. ;)
<einand> :)
<einand> [Spooky]: tänk på att det tar lång tid att bli duktig, jag har håll på ca ett halvår nu, och först nu jag börjar knäppa hyffsat ok bilder
<einand> [Spooky]: du som har iPhone, det tuffa med 3200 är att du kan styra den över wifi med en iPhone/iPad
<[Spooky]> einand: Mjo, det räknar jag med.. ;)
<[Spooky]> Mm läste det.. :P
<einand> vet inte om man måste ha extra tillbehör för det, men vet att det går iaf
<einand> [Spooky]: du kör Mac/OSX?
<[Spooky]> einand: Självklart.. ;)
<einand> [Spooky]: http://www.apple.com/se/aperture/
<einand> hört att det skall vara bäst, själv kör jag dock Lightroom
<[Spooky]> einand: Är lite snål när det gäller mjukvara, pillar en hel del med Gimp..
<einand> Gimp och "Framkallningsprogram" som Lightroom/Aparture är två olika saker
<[Spooky]> Visst inte mycket pengar, men sen 2 månader senare kommer det en ny version då ska man köpa den med...
<einand> Fördelen med Lightroom då, är att man får uppdateringen gratis
<[Spooky]> Men det måste man ju få med detta med, jaja jag får köpa det och testa det sen.. :P
<einand> [Spooky]: sedan kan man ju råka "hitta" det på nätet
<einand> [Spooky]: fast Nikons mjukvara är väldigt bra med. Dock vet jag inte hur den är i OSX
<[Spooky]> einand: Pysslar inte med sånt, vill inte in med sånt i min Mac.. ;)
<[Spooky]> Kör allt orginalt/köpt..
<einand> [Spooky]: samma här
<[Spooky]> Dock så kan de ju sänka priset på Photoshop.. :P
<[Spooky]> Har för mig det låg på ca 13k för Macs..
<einand> [Spooky]: börja studera ;)
<einand> ligger på ca 10k
<einand> annars koller du på Photoshop Elements, ligger på 1000-2000kr
<[Spooky]> Fast det är mer sånt ändra ljus och så va?
<[Spooky]> Inte det där fri hand grejjen?
<einand> det är väl Lightroom
<einand> Photoshop är för att "rita"
<einand> största skillnaden är väl att i Elements kan man inte installera plugins
<einand> och har lite mindre verktyg att leka med
<[Spooky]> Ok.. Pillat lite med att fejka bilder, retouch eller hur det stavas..
<[Spooky]> Än så länge i Gimp bara..
<EzKurdistanIm> heja gimp
<einand> [Spooky]: gimp är väldigt bra, om man lär sig det i stället för Photoshop
<[Spooky]> einand: Mm.
<[Spooky]> http://www.clearbits.net/torrents/547-home-2009 Om ni har tråkigt..
<[Spooky]> einand: Kan visa dig ett exempel jag pillat med?
<einand> länka på
<[Spooky]> einand: Orginalet: http://www.picpaste.com/Acne1-cXh6qtmw.jpg
<[Spooky]> einand: http://www.picpaste.com/Acne2-Gw1rLKoJ.jpg När jag var klar...
<[Spooky]> Det är mekkat med Gimp..
<einand> jag är värdelös på photoredigingen
<[Spooky]> Men kul att pilla.. ;)
<einand> tycker håret blev för suddigt fixade version
<[Spooky]> einand: Mm det blev helt fel..
<einand> fast så man lär sig, genom att leka
<[Spooky]> Dock var det ju kass kvalitet på org bilden.. Men var mest för att testa att ta bort finnar, hakan blev fel med...
<einand> därför man aldrig skall ha jämförelse version igentligen, hade säkert inte sett det annars
<[Spooky]> Tanken fanns att fejka dit öppna ögon med.. :P
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: är du tjej/kvinna?
<EzKurdistanIm> trodde :) du var en galen kille
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Det är inte jag på bilden.. Det är en random..
<einand> [Spooky]: varför är din ändrade bild 3x större än orginalet ;)
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Så ja, jag är en kille, galen vet jag inte..
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: jaha. :)
<[Spooky]> einand: Du menar i mb?
<einand> tja, i KB i detta fallet
<[Spooky]> einand: fick spara om den från png till jpg med 0 komprimering tror jag det var..
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Hur går det för syrran din då, hon har inte svikit Apple? :P
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: nee. hon är äpple-fantast
<EzKurdistanIm> dock älskar hon tux
<EzKurdistanIm> :P
<einand> [Spooky]: ok, tänkte mer något roligt tekniskt svar. Där du är medveten om att din redigering ökar kvaliten på bilden ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> favoritspel supertuxkart
<EzKurdistanIm> hennes mobil-skydd tux
<[Spooky]> einand: Jaha, kan ju vara så med.. ;) Inte så high-tech som du min vän.. :P
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Det är en redig kvinna det där, det kan du hälsa henne från en annan mac fantast.. :P
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: :) hon är ju sin brors syster'
<EzKurdistanIm> så självklart
<EzKurdistanIm> en dag lär hon väl köra linux
<EzKurdistanIm> :P ska låta henne själv komma till insikten
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: :P En tomtesyster då? :P
<einand> jag glider mer och från linux på desktop sidan
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: :) jepp
<einand> är nog för jag börjar bli gammal, orkar inte mecka
<[Spooky]> Satt och funderade på det, att inte apple släpper en "Mac OS PC" de borde ju öka då.. :P
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: kör man arch så blir det ju meck
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: kör debian på serverarna
<einand> bara där jag tycker linux är oslagbart
<[Spooky]> einand: Vad kör du som desktop?
<einand> [Spooky]: windows
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: ja, linux på server är ju oslagbar. desktop tycker jag den är lika bra som dom andra.
<einand> Under fredagen blev det möjligt att förbeställa iPhone 5 i USA och det dröjde bara några timmar innan hela den första upplagan sålde slut. Den som lägger en beställning i dag får sålunda vänta i 2-3 veckor på att få sin mobil levererad.
<EzKurdistanIm> även om dom kommersiella har mer programutbud
<einand> i sverige kan man börja förhandsbeställa den 19onde
<[Spooky]> einand: Fick ett pixelfel där, så jag missade vad du skrev.. ;) Nä skojjar.. Men du är nöjd och tycker det funkar ok?
<einand> [Spooky]: med windows?
<[Spooky]> einand: Mm, Sjuan eller XP?
<einand> Sjuan
<einand> tja, bästa laptop os, i min smak
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: :) tur att smaken är som baken
<[Spooky]> Sjuan är väl helt ok.. Sen är det ju mycket till användaren med att det funkar och så...
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: hur gick det med ubuntu och unity som du körde på vboxen?
<EzKurdistanIm> kände du igen dig, du som är osx frälst?
<einand> jag ser fram mot spänning mot Win8 känns som jag är den enda i världen som faktiskt ser det nya GUIet som ett lyft
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Har ju kört det innan på PC, men det är installerat och så, inte orkat pilla mer med det.. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: :) tur att du är den enda.
<einand> fast är väl så, ms har alltid tänkt på oss som inte använder pekare, och win8 är ännu mera tangentbords vänligt (om du inte skaffar touchscreen)
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: jaha. du har pc också?
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Hade..
<[Spooky]> Sålde den och köpte Macen.. :P
<einand> bästa med win8 är att man får sådan otroligt överbklick på allt, inte en massa blingling och meck
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: jaha. så vad installera du buntu på?
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: :) okej. intresseklubben antecknar.
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Pcn jag hade innan och nu Virtual Box i Macen..
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: hunnit leka med vboxen?
<[Spooky]> einand: Hehe ok, jag har bara testat Windows 8 i några minuter så kan inte utala mig om det så hehe..
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Nä, bara sett till att det är installerat och så..
<einand> [Spooky]: kör det på min ena maskin
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: blev du inte spyfärdig när du testa win 8? :)
<realubot> einand: Om man bortser från batteritiden. Vad gör Win7 till ett bättre laptop-os än t.ex. Xubuntu/Lubuntu?
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Jag hade ju ingen nytta av Mobile utseendet, så stängde av det och då kändes det som Windows 7 så...
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: inget och ännu mer inget. sedan varierar det, win 7 är ju inte på all hårdvara bättre än lubuntu/xubuntu när det kommer till batteritid.
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: går det stänga av metro utan fulhack?
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Mm gick på den jag testade, var nån beta grej sån där 30 dagars..
<einand> realubot: energisparfunktionera, mer genomtänkt när det kommer till portabel använding och synkning
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: ju jag kört sådant skräp också tidigare. då jag tyckte windows var skoj.
<realubot> einand: Förklara gärna "portabel användning och synkning".
<realubot> einand: Vad exakt gör Win7 bättre där?
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: han är ju som proffsen kör ju exchange eller outlook eller vad skräpet nu heter
 * [Spooky] saknar David_A… :P
<EzKurdistanIm> sedan säkert något windows specifikt
<EzKurdistanIm> :) då blir ju synkning osv bättre
<einand> nä, kör fatkiskt inte exchange
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: windows 7, är kde gick fel.:P
<EzKurdistanIm> desktop mässigt :P
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: din tomte. kde rules! :P
<einand> tänkte mer på att windows är duktigare på att hålla reda på vart på nätverken mina filer befinner sig, även om jag växlar mellan 3-4 stycken i veckan
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) hur känns det steam ska komma till ubuntu?
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: förstod nada av det där.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Jag bryr mig inte. Jag spelar inga spel men visst, det gynnar kanske Linux långsiktigt.
<einand> tror steam för linux kan påverka väldigt mycket om det sköts rätt
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: jepp det gynnar linux som desktop otroligt mycket.
<realubot> Mm.
<EzKurdistanIm> vi ser ju redan effekterna
<realubot> Men mig personligen gynnar det högst indirekt.
<[Spooky]> Mer skit till Linux kommer ju att komma.. :/
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) ännu bättre drivrutiner som ger hög bitrate
<realubot> Steam lär jag inte använda utan det är väl mer påverkar på utvecklingen av drivrutiner m.m. som jag kommer ha nytta av.
<EzKurdistanIm> osv
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Exakt.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: sedan tror jag inte steam på linux bara kommer satsa på spel
<EzKurdistanIm> om jag förstått dom rätt så ska dom ha massa annat också
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Som vad?
<EzKurdistanIm> vem vet kanske linux världen får en del program en del linux användare suktar efter
 * realubot har aldrig använt Steam.
 * einand har 100+ spel i steam
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) phoronix snubben sa något i Las (jupiter broadcast.) om att det ej bara kommer vara spel som steam kommer erbjuda
<einand> ändå spelar jag aldrig spel ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> vilka program eller andra tjänster vet jag ej
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: steam säljer ju filmer
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: tror det kommer mera filmer nu när dom släppt Big picture tjänsten
<[Spooky]> Jag spelar 2-3 spel på Macen, sen resten på mitt PS3.. :P
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: ingen aning som sagt. jag har aldrig använt steam.
 * einand gillar inte steam, kommer nog aldrig köpa ett spel där igen
<[Spooky]> Hur är det med Voddler till Linux, fixade de det? Eller de la ner det?
<einand> [Spooky]: voddler är värdelöst delux
 * EzKurdistanIm tror einand ogillar steam för dom ska släppa linux klient :P
<EzKurdistanIm> där håller jag med voodler är sämst
<EzKurdistanIm> amazon
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: nä, ogillar steam av den anledningen är att spelen/programmen är låst till mig personligen, och när jag dör försvinner dom
<EzKurdistanIm> massa andra är bättre
<realubot> Spel som MOnkey Island kanske får ett uppsving på surfplattor. Det är ju spel som är ganska pek-vänliga.
<[Spooky]> einand: Funkade bra i Windows.. Dock hyrde jag aldrig, utan kollade de gamla filmerna bara. ;)
<realubot> Nya versioner av sådana "öventyrsspel".
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: tex, så kan inte mina barn ärva spelen, eller om jag tröttnar kan jag inte ge bort det till någon annan
<realubot> *äventyrsspel
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: jag streamar mina mina filmer från lagliga sidor :P.
 * einand gillar peka och klicka spel bäst
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: :) tur nog att dina barn slipper ditt spelsmak
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Voddler är ju lagligt.. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> när dina barn blir vuxna finns nog inte mycket av det vi idag använder
<realubot> Jag var väldigt förtjust i Monkey Island, Day of the Tentacle m.fl-
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: ju, jag vet. jag föredrar :) andra tjänster.
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: vad då, äger ju samtliga ID spel, och Maxis
<einand> realubot: samma här
<einand> realubot: gjorts Remake av Monkey island 1 och 2 nu
<realubot> Jag ibillar mig att sådana typer av spel blir lättspelade på en surfplatta.
<realubot> *inbillar
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Jag hyr en hel del filmer på Apple TV, sen lånar jag mycket film av "grannen" som jag lägger in på datorn och streamar trådlöst till appletvn med.. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: vad laglig du är
<EzKurdistanIm> många apple-kramare som jag känner :P har redan smittats av windows-sjukan
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: barn behöver inte vara vuxna för att spela ;)
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Klart, annars kommer ju Pontén med fabror blå och knackar på.. :P
<einand> Bruce Willyes stämde apple pga iTunes
<realubot> einand: Vad innebär nu? Jag vet att man gjorde uppföljare för några år sedan. Finns det ännu nyare?
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: ponten är upptagen jaga :P mona lisa.
<[Spooky]> einand: Ja han fick väl så dåligt betalt för sin förra film.. ;)
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Mona Lisa?
<einand> [Spooky]: nä, pga att han lagt ner tusentals dollar på musik där, som hans familj inte kan ärva, utan bara försvinner när han lämnar jorden
<einand> http://i.imgur.com/hbPyY.png
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Mona_Lisa,_by_Leonardo_da_Vinci,_from_C2RMF_retouched.jpg
<[Spooky]> einand: Skumt, de kör väl mycket med fair copy som jag fattat det, får väl kopiera/bränna låtarna 5 ggr eller nått. Sen kan väl familjen ärva kontot?
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Är hon på rymmen? :P
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: jepp. :P
<einand> [Spooky]: handar ju mer om licensen.
<einand> [Spooky]: nix, kontot är personligt
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Hehe ok..
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: :) jag menar, att ponten jagar spöken.
<einand> http://www.forbes.com/sites/anthonykosner/2012/09/02/ownage-bruce-willis-to-sue-apple-over-right-to-bequeath-his-itunes-library/
<[Spooky]> einand: Ah ok..
<EzKurdistanIm> så han har nog inte tid med windows och osx användare som istället för köpa sig lagliga kopior kör med "fusk". :=)
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: :P
<einand> ?
<[Spooky]> Alla dog ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> einand=pirat
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: ?
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: varför då?
<einand> kan erkänna, faktiskt jailbreakat min iPad för att kunna testa mig fram vilka program jag gillar, dock har jag laddat mitt iTunes konto med 1500kr så jag köper de program i varje kategori jag är mest nöjd med
<einand> så ja. Halvpirat kanske jag är, men det leder till köp
<[Spooky]> Jailbreak är väl inte emot apples policy? Bara emot garantin va?
<einand> [Spooky]: inget mot garantin heller
<einand> Vi frågade José Hyguera Valencia, servicetekniker på LAN-Master som är ett fristående, Apple-auktoriserat service­center vad de gör om de får in jailbreakade iOS-enheter till service.
<einand> – Vi kan se om en enhet är jailbreakad, till exempel om det finns en Cydia- eller Installous-ikon på hemskärmen, men om jailbreaken försvinner efter en återställning utan att det uppstår problem bryr vi oss inte om det. Vi tittar bara på hårdvaruproblem och huruvida dessa täcks av garantin och bryr oss inte om ifall enheten är jailbreakad eller inte.
<einand> http://macworld.idg.se/2.1038/1.464079/allt-om-jailbreak-av-iphone-och-ipad
<einand> [Spooky]: testat magine?
<einand> http://magine.com/
<[Spooky]> einand: Nope..
<[Spooky]> Kollar..
<einand> [Spooky]: tar ungefär 3 dagar innan man får beta konto, men när man har det kan man kolla på svensk tv på iphone/ipad
<[Spooky]> einand: Ah ok, ska fundera på det.. Tack för tipset.. :P
<EzKurdistanIm> Vad tycker ni om den här liknelsen;"Linux är kung, OSX är dess drottning. Windows är missfostret till avkomma".? hårt? provocerande? :)
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Nja vänd på Linux och OSX :P
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: :) nejdå.
<einand> så OSX är en kvinna?
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: jepp.
<EzKurdistanIm> den har fina kvinnliga drag
<EzKurdistanIm> medan linux mer grova drag
<[Spooky]> einand: Bara efter kl: 18:00 då kallar jag mig denise.. :P
<einand> oooh, då skall jag bli Eina
<einand> efter 18.00
<[Spooky]> einand: ;)
<[Spooky]> Nä ska kolla in den där Home filmen, så bbl..
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: :) windows är ju missfostret. vi gav ju ungen inget namn. så du kan ju kalla dig vad du vill.
<einand> coolt
<Eva> Hej
<[Spooky]> Eva: Hej hej.
<[Spooky]> einand: Rekomenderar den där Home filmen till dig, du som fotar osv, du borde uppskatta vackra filmen på moder natur.. :P
<wolfjadu> Hej
<wolfjadu> Någon som har något tips hur man ändrar utsendet i urbuntu
<ispookan> einand: Somnat? ;)
<einand> ispookan: nä
<ispookan> einand: Vad hittar du på för kul då?
<einand> ispookan: kollar efter bra podcasts
<einand> helst med inriktning på nodejs
<ispookan> einand: Hehe ok..
<David-A> nyss börjat på tv "Dr Strangelove" SVT2 22:40-00:15. passa på om du inte sett den förr. med Peter Sellers i nästan alla roller
<einand> ispookan: vill du se något sjukt?
<ispookan> einand: Alltid... Ingen spindel bara ;)
<einand> ispookan: http://i.imgur.com/KSPrt.png
<ispookan> Mycket apps..
<einand> ispookan: nja, 20GB av dom är spotify offline sync
<ispookan> Aha
<ispookan> Vad var det sjuka då?
<einand> nja, innan man vet att det är spotify verkar det lite sjukt med 30+GB apps
<ispookan> einand: Mjo hehe, testat irc på den?
<einand> ispookan: beror på hur du definerar det
<ispookan> einand: Ja alltså har du testat en irc klient på den?
<einand> nej
<einand> har inget behov av det
<einand> eftersom jag har ssh + irssi
<ispookan> Jaha.. ;)
<ispookan> einand: Tror du att usa fejkade månlandingen 68 eller 69 ?
<einand> kan inte utala mig om det, eftersom mina kunskaper brist innom ämnet
<einand> har aldrig vart på månen
<ispookan> Inte jag heller...
<ispookan> Kollar en dokumentär om det hehe..
<einand> man kan inte lita på dokumentärer
<einand> allt är vinklat efter hur skaparen vill vinkla det
<einand> (komspirations dokumentärer) skall jag tillägga
<ispookan> Mm
<ispookan> Men nu kallar john blund på mig, vi hörs.. ;)
<ispookan> einand: Vad hette det där mac programmet vi snackade om?
<ispookan> Foto programmet..
<einand> Aparture
<einand> Aperture
<ispookan> Tackar ;)
<realubot> Jag kan bekräfta att USA landade på månen 69. Jag bar där 81 och såg med egna ögon fotavtrycken i mångruset.
<realubot> *var
<realubot> Om min månlandning inte är en konspirationsteori då.
<madbear> realubot: sett senaste UG då?
<einand> mars ladningen är fake med
<_Trullo> enda skumma med månlandningen är varför har dom inte gjort nått mer försök efter 1969, går det inte o bygga en bas där?
<madbear> inte skumt
<madbear> det e dyrt som innifan
<David-A> så är "Dr Strangelove" slut. alla som inte sett den förut och inte såg den nu heller räcker upp en hand
<David-A> _Trullo: det gjordes flera månlandningar med människor fram till början av 70-talet, och några obemannade efter dess om jag minns rätt.
<einand> David-A: jag kan kolla på den när jag vill i maginare
<David-A> maginare = imaginare? rämsbergs blogg?
<einand> http://magine.com/
<David-A> "Read more about Magine _here_." där länken inte går nånstans utan js. skitsajt.
<einand> skit användare är du
<einand> bara dummt folk stänger av javascript
<einand> David-A: iaf, snabbt förklarat, man kollar på svensk satelit tv strömmat över nätet, GRATIS nu medans det är beta
<einand> David-A: http://computersweden.idg.se/2.2683/1.463516/nu-kommer-spotify-for-tv
#ubuntu-se 2012-09-16
<David-A> einand: ok. när jag hade xp på jobbet o letade gratis program, hitta man ibland såna som var gratis 30 el 60 dagar. de brydde jag mej aldrig om att prova att ladda ner. om de skulle va dåliga ville man inte ha dem, om de visa sej va bra blev man bara irreterad när man inte fick använda dem efter ett tag.
<einand> David-A: detta är inget program, körs i webläsaren
<David-A> ointressant om bara betan är gratis
<einand> fungerar bra iaf
<einand> man kan pause tv man tittar på
<einand> så om man börjar kolla ca 10-15 minuter efter programmet startar kan man hoppa över reklamen
<realubot> madbear: UG?
<realubot> Uppdrag Granskning?
<madbear> japp
<madbear> :D
<realubot> madbear: Etiopien-svennarna?
<madbear> a , jag såg den precis iaf
<realubot> Okej. Nej, har inte sett programmet.
<realubot> Kaffe nu tjejer.
<David-A> det blev ingen 00-dans i natt heller. saknats minst 3 nätter nu tror jag. vad har hänt med x_link?
<realubot> David-A: Han har tappat stinget.
 * realubot gör helikoptern som ersättning för x_link 00-dans.
<David-A> jag kanske missat om han gått över till vintertid
<David-A> fy
<einand> David-A: är kanske mitt fel, jag brukar vara vikarie för honom
<David-A> har du gett han för mycket läxor?
<realubot> David-A: einand brukar vikariera för honom.
<realubot> .. vikariera som dansare.
<David-A> sortera efter sista bokstaven och högerjusterat så det syns ordentligt:
<David-A> ls | perl -ne 'chomp; printf "%s\n",scalar reverse' | sort | perl -ne 'chomp; printf "%78s\n",scalar reverse'
<gecko> Jädrans också. Vilken otrevlig tid att vakna på :(
<gecko> Går det att koppla ett snabbkommando för att öppna hemmamappen?
<einand> slängde spotify och fick 23GB ledigt ;)
<gecko> Press and hold the super key for a while, see the icons on the launcher get numbered.The home folder always at top, so pressing 1 opens the nautilus home folder.
<David-A> natti alla, vi syns vid 00-dansen nån gång
<gecko> Godmorgon igen. Som tur var så lyckades jag somna om inatt
<HakanS> gecko: God morgon.
<gecko> Här skiner iaf solen ännu :)
<gecko> Men det är nog snart slut på det. Regntungt
<HakanS> gecko: Här är det jämnmulet. Har frun och barnen kommit hem än?
<gecko> HakanS< Nä dom är kvar i Teheran ännu. Väntar på sin tid på Svenska Ambassaden
<gecko> Undrar om jag ska försöka ta mig i kragen idag och köra igång en server
<HakanS> gecko: Vad ska du ha servern till?
<gecko> HakanS< Personligt moln. Ebb, ftp och lite annat. Den är klar. Jag beöver bara starta upp den
<gecko> *webb
<HakanS> gecko: Passa på att sitta vid datorn nu. När barnen kommer har du ingen möjlighet.
<gecko> HakanS< :) Jodå. Jag har köpt dom varsin netbook
<gecko> Och dom vill ha Ubuntu som jag har
<gecko> Otroligt vad ungar lär sig snabbt
<gecko> Men nu ska jag fixa kaffe. Adjö för nu
<HakanS> gecko: De vill nog göra mer än att sitta vid sina datorer. De vill ju ha sällskap.
<HakanS> gecko: Hur gamla är de?
<gecko> HakanS< Självklart så kommer dom att få sällskap. Men det är en ny värld detta med datorer så det är oerhört intressant. 1 flicka 8,5, 1 pojk 9,5 och 1 flicka 11
<gecko> Om man skulle ta och klä sig och åka och kontrollera samhället ett tag
<HakanS> gecko: Det gamla jobbet sitter i?  ;)
<gecko> HakanS< :)
<HakanS> Själv ska jag strax lossa förtöjningarna och ge mig av uppför älven.
<Spookan_Ub> Leka lite med Ubuntu! ;)
<chees> hej nån som är haj på chromium // chrome?
<gecko> Grattis till mig. Efter morgonens akutbesök på sjukan så visar det sig att jag lyckats bryta höger stortå
<chees> gratti
<chees> s
<chees> bra jobbat ;)
<chees> när vi var ute och fiska och skulle göra upp eld skulle polan dra ner en pinne från ett trä i stället nockade han sig själv med grenen och bröt näsan :)
<gecko> :D
<gecko> Det som inte dödar en härdar en
<chees> japp
<chees> han var bara för söt med sin stora svullna näsa
<chees> och glas ögona gick inte att få av nästan och han lipade nästan av smärta när han skulle ta av sej dom :P
<gecko> Rudolf med röda mulen :)
<chees> japp
<gecko> Funderar på mat. Mamma Scans köttbullar eller ocpytt
<gecko> *oxpytt
<gecko> Lika dåligt bägge
<swecarp> pytti panna gecko
<gecko> swecarp< Jo jag tror nog det blir så
<gecko> Inte lätt att vara ungkarl
<gecko> Tillfällig sådan iof
<swecarp> gecko:  själv så har jar presis avlutat lunchen  hemma gjorda pannbiffar lök och potatis
<gecko> Dags att lägga mig och vila ett tag med benen i högläge. Adjö för nu
<ispookan> Hej på er!
<epzil0n> hej
<epzil0n> någon som har koll på vilket kommando man ska använda i ubuntu om man vill lägga till f2/f3 för att höja/sänka ljusstyrkan?
<epzil0n> alltså i det grafiska t-bord inställningarna
<hume> hello... nån här inne som vet vad det finns för online-film/streaming-siter som funkar med ubuntu? de flesta verkar kräva windows media player....
<hume> alltså, där man kan hyra filmer online, det är så jag menar, typ cdon.com
<maxjezy> hume, det är nog begränsat med sånt
<maxjezy> finns ju dreamfilm.se
<maxjezy> det är ju gratis där dock
<hume> hrm...
<hume> finns det inget ubuntu-sätt att ta sig runt win-kravet då? köra media-player i wine.....?
<maxjezy> kör windows i ubuntu, det lär ju funka iaf.
<maxjezy> virtuellt
<hume> jo..... lite o-kul bara
<maxjezy> bästa är ju att skippa linux, om man nu vill använda sin dator utan begränsningar
<hume> det där är väl en fråga om vad man menar med begränsningar
<maxjezy> hume, jag tänkte typ på den begränsningen du talade om
<maxjezy> streama film osv
<maxjezy> spela
<hume> finns ju nåt som heter moonlight, en silverlight version till linux... nån erfarenhet?
<hume> jo...
<maxjezy> hume, annars kan du pirata de filmer och serier du vill se
<Barre> hume: du har ju också headweb
<hume> är på headweb nu, men de kräver ju silverlight...?
<hume> maxjezy, yes... men om man inte orkar/vill det ....? :)
<maxjezy> hume, då är man fast
<maxjezy> lättast är ju att dualboota så slipper du framtida problem med
<maxjezy> ganska mycket som inte vill fungera i linux och mer lär det bli
<hume> mer lär det bli? min upplevelse är att det är väldigt lite....?
<maxjezy> om man skulle göra en bocklista med windows, mac, linux och program nedåt.
<maxjezy> då ska du se att windows har alla bra program ibockade
<maxjezy> medans mac o linux har en massa obockade
<bamsefar> hume: Vissa filmer kräver silverlight.
<bamsefar> hume: Den största delen är flash.
<maxjezy> ubuntu är som att bo i ett land där man bara äter ärtsoppa med fläsk
<maxjezy> medans windows är valfriheternas land
<hume> har installerat moonlight nu, dags att testa
<bamsefar> Är det nån som har ubuntu med unity eller?
<bamsefar> hume: Det funkar inte.
<bamsefar> hume: Jag är driftchef på headweb btw. :)
<hume> maxjezy, jag gillar ärtsoppa med fläsk...:)
<hume> bamsefar, vad sker med det då?
<hume> aha...:)
<maxjezy> hume, jag med, men jag vill ha valfriheten att äta pizza eller köttfärssås med
<hume> bamsefar, men kan du inte påverka lite då....?
<bamsefar> hume: Moonlight har inget DRM-support.
<bamsefar> hume: Vi jobbar på att bli av med silverlight
<hume> maxjezy, ärtsoppa med köttfärssås är inte gott..:)
<maxjezy> hume: eller
<hume> bamsefar, inget sätt att komma runt med wine....?
<bamsefar> hume: Välj en annan film.
<bamsefar> Typ 10% av filmerna kräver Silverlight
<maxjezy> att prata med en linuxist är som att prata med någon som gillar att bli misshandlad och talar godt om misshandlaren!
<hume> vilka funkar då?
<hume> maxjezy, :)
<bamsefar> hume: Jag tänker inte lista 6000 filmer. ;)
<bamsefar> Du får kika runt lite. :)
<bamsefar> Det finns ju preview, kolla om de går att köra.
<hume> bamse: klart du kan..:) nej jag menar, funkar de som är flash då?
<maxjezy> bamsefar, kan du inte kopiera filmerna och sprida dem på nätet istället
<maxjezy> it wants to be free
<bamsefar> hume: Det gör de.
<bamsefar> maxjezy: Hah
<maxjezy> eller gör så att man får 39kr för att se på filmerna
<maxjezy> utbetalt till sitt konto
<bamsefar> maxjezy: Jag vill också ha lön.
<hume> bamsefar, okej.... flash betyder att de spelas i browsern då, right? hur är det med kvaliteten då? HD....?
<bamsefar> hume: Det står vilka filmer som är HD.
<hume> ok
<bamsefar> Alla filmer är inte HD.
<hume> får kolla runt lite mer då, och testa. tack!
<bamsefar> Gör så :)
<hume> :)
<maxjezy> ah, back to ancient aliens
<[Spooky]> MUMS! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06f67ru5tCI&feature=related
<maxjezy> [Spooky] fett
<[Spooky]> maxjezy: Mjo ;)
<maxjezy> hade varit ett fett soundtrack till ett nintendo 8bitspel
<[Spooky]> Spelar folk det fortfarande?
<maxjezy> näe, de är nog inte allt för vanligt
<maxjezy> men på sin tid, när folk spelade så hade ett sånt sound gjort många spel bättre
<[Spooky]> Det har jag svårt att tro.
<freebeer> tjena.
<freebeer> jag har lite problem med partitionering och undrar om nån skulle kunna hjälpa mig?
<freebeer> nä ok då chansar jag.
<realubot> gecko: Du kan ju testa att lägga in en Keyboard Shortcut som öppnar Nautilus. Använd det här kommandot i tangentbordsgenvägen: nautilus --no-desktop /home/gecko/
<realubot> gecko: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/nautilus.1.html
 * [Spooky] gääspar...
<[Spooky]> Idag var man seg.
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Hej tomtis! ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> tjena :P hackintosh
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Hur står det till denna afton?
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: :) seg dag.
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Samma här, precis beställt en FET pizza. Så får bli den och en film.. :P
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: :) nice
 * einand vann en massa chips på liseberg idag
<[Spooky]> einand: Grattis! ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: vad ska du kolla på för film?
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Vet inte, ska kolla vad grannen har hema sen.. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: du har en generös granne. :)
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Mm han har det mesta. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: :) du har inte lust ge din granners tel nr?
<[Spooky]> einand: Vet du någon sida som man kan kolla fotografers foton på? Typ som flickr och deviantart?
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Han har ingen telefon..
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: :( synd
<maxjezy> [Spooky] google har en massa bilder
<[Spooky]> maxjezy: Heter du einand?
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Han hade ingen bra idag. Det får bli någon klassiker då. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: :) synd. nåja klassiker är aldrig fel.
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Det får bli den där Battlefield Los Angeles.. Har du sett den?
<EzKurdistanIm> nej. är den bra?
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Mycket.
<EzKurdistanIm> kanske får ta kolla på den en dag
<einand> [Spooky]: nej, jag heter Ein Andersson
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Det tycker jag.
<[Spooky]> einand: Mjo vet, frågade bara tomten som spelade rolig.
<einand> [Spooky]: ?
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Nu film! Vi höres! :P
<realubot> einand: Telia har ju en trafikgräns på 0.5GB på kontantkorten. Det är ganska lite, tycker jag. Klarar man sig verkligen på det om man vill surfa (ej video) 1-2 h per dygn, skicka och ta emot 5-10 mail (inkl. en och annan bilaga på x MB)?
<andol> Om man räknar bort automatisk foto-uppladdning så tror inte jag att jag går över en halv gigabyte per månad.
<andol> realubot: Sen kan du ju alltid använda Opera Mini för att hålla mängden surfdata nere :-)
<gecko>  Tack och lov. Jag har lyckats sova 2 timmar så värken i min brutna stortå lagt sig lite
<einand> realubot: ja, sedan stryps det till 1Mbs
<einand> realubot: så trafiken slutar ju inte fungera,
<gecko> Jag skulle behöva en kvinna som kom hit och hämtade en pilsner åt mig från köket
<einand> en äkta man reder sig själv heter det
<gecko> Såser reder man. Jag är handikappad just nu
<gecko> Men jag ska ta och skicka ett sms
<HakanS> gecko: Varför måste det just vara en kvinna?
<gecko> HakanS< Säger inte det sig själv?
<HakanS> gecko: Nej.
<gecko> HakanS< Ok. Men jag blir hellere serverad av en vacker kvinna än en karlslok
<realubot> einand: 1 Mbit/s. Det är ju helt okej. Det kallar inte jag att strypa trafik. :)
<HakanS> gecko: GÃ¥r det inte bra med en vacker man?
<yarre2> Eller en transa? :P
<gecko> HakanS< Är du inte riktigt frisk? Aldrig i livet för det finns inga vackra män förutom mig
<realubot> andol: Frågan är om Opera mini är bättre än t.ex. Dolphin när det kommer till data mängder.
<realubot> einand: 1 Mbit/s räcker ju t.o.m. för youtube om man buffrar lite.
<gusnan> Kan man ignorera meddelanden som skickas _till_ ett speciellt nick med formen "nick: blabla"?
<realubot> einand: Hur vet du att trafiken stryps till 1Mbit/s?
<HakanS> gecko: realubot tycker nog att han är vacker.
<gecko> HakanS< Möjligen. Men inte enligt mig
<realubot> gecko: Jag ställer upp. På ett villkor. Att jag inte behöver ha nåbogt på underkroppen när jag hämtar pilsner åt dig.
<realubot> *något
<realubot> Som Kalle Anka. En sjömanskostym ytan underdel.
<gecko> realubot< Unge man. Tvärglöm detta. Har du en snabel mellan benen så är det uteslutet
<epzil0n> :D
<realubot> gecko: ;)
<realubot> gecko: Den här då: http://www.alltomstockholm.se/multimedia/dynamic/00011/Christer_artikel_11169h.jpg
<realubot> Precis vad du har önskat dig.
<gecko> realubot< Inte en chans
<realubot> gusnan: Du verkar inte riktigt nöjd med samtalen i kanalen?
<HakanS> ops!
<realubot> HakanS: Vad är det nu då?
<realubot> gusnan: Jag tror det går med regexp-option på ignore: /ignore -regexp -pattern ^l[aoeui]+w?lz?|r[aoeui]+[lfk][lfk]z?$
<realubot> Typ något åt det hållet.
<HakanS> realubot: Försöker nå OP:arna.
<realubot> HakanS: Ska du slänga ut oss?
<HakanS> realubot: Nej.
<realubot> HakanS: op har en svarstid på ca. 24 h så ha inte för bråttom.
<Eva> Hej
<realubot> Eva: Hej hej.
<EzKurdistanIm> :) realubot är glad
<realubot> Eva: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se.
<EzKurdistanIm> :) ne nu ska jag man röra på sig. höjt på er.
<HakanS> !ops
<ubot2> Hjälp! Nafallo, Philip5, johanbr, amelia, HeMan, Barre, bamsefar!
<Eva> Någon här inne som har haft problem med att logga in på danske bank när dom kör Urbuntu ??
<realubot> HakanS: Där satt den.
<realubot> Eva: Det heter Ubuntu och inte Urbuntu. :) Jag har sett att du har skrivit Urbuntu förut också. :)
<realubot> Just mentioning.
<HakanS> Kan någon OP slänga in en blänkare om loco-mötet spm äger rum på tisdag?
<Eva> Ubuntu så ??
<realubot> Eva: Använder du dosa som ansluts till datorn när du loggar in på banken?
<Eva> realubot   ja jag använder dosa kommer så långt som till att jag ska använda dosan sen går det inte längre
<Eva> Sen fungerar inte systemet enligt Danske Bank
<andol> realubot: Personligen har jag förvisso betydligt större förtroende för Opera Mini än för Dolphin, men å andra sidan så jobbar jag med Opera Mini, varpå du eventuellt vill ta det jag säger med en lagom nypa salt. Du kan ju alltid jämföra och se själv?
<Eva> Någon som har haft samma problem som har lyckats lösa de ?? Berätta gärna hur ni har löst de
<EAG> nån kvm-kunnig som vet hur man får bra fart på windows server-installationer?
<EAG> det går för segt...
<andol> EAG: Undersökt var flaskhalsen ligger?
<EAG> jag tror det har nått med virtio-drivrutiner, men jag får ingen ordning på det
<EAG> jag har försökt få in dem korrekt när man installerar, men det verkar inte som att det funkar.
<EAG> I övrigt är jag inte direkt haj på kvm så att jag kan felsöka det hela
<gecko> EAG< Win? Behagar du skämta med oss. Du är i fel kanal
<EAG> såvitt jag vet kör jag kvm på ubuntu
<gecko> EAG< Citat. Få fart på windows server"
<EAG> sluta trolla
<gecko> EAG< Jag trollar inte
<realubot> andol: Jag vet att du jobbar på Opera.
<realubot> eller med.
<EAG> hjälp mig att få kvm att fungera då
<gecko> EAG< Sen när är ubuntu en windows server?
<EAG> gecko: gå om grundskolan och lär dig läsa ordentligt
<realubot> andol: Jag gillar inte Operas vanliga webbläsare i.a.f. eftersom det inte är lika smidigt att filtrera bort annonser som i t.ex. Firefox.
<gecko> Citat.nån kvm-kunnig som vet hur man får bra fart på windows server-installationer?Slut citat
<realubot> Eva: Det är mycket möjligt att du behöver en drivrutin till Linux för dosan. Har du installerat någon drivrutin till dosan i Ubuntu?
<gecko> Tror jag kan läsa ganska bra
<EAG> andol har du nån idé om var man kan gräva?
<EAG> gecko: vet du vad kvm är?
<gecko> Nej
<Eva> realubot det har jag inte tänkt på provar och ser om jag hittar något Tack
<EAG> gecko: då föreslår jag att du kollar upp det då
<gecko> EAG< Nej har inga sådana planer. Men skriver du winserver i en ubuntukanal är du fel ute
<EAG> gecko: är du ledsen för att sommarlovet är över eller?
<gecko> EAG< Sommarlov? Nu är du verkligen ute på djupt vatten
<andol> EAG: 1) Ifall du inte redan har gjort det så är det förstås värt undersöka ifall det är någon uppenbart den virtuella maskinen står och stampar på, såsom i/o, cpu-resurser, etc. 2) Har ingen erfarenhet utav att köra Windows under KVM, men har i alla fall sett att virt-install tar parametrar för vilket OS man installerar, varpå jag tolkar det som att den förser den virtuella maskinen med olika drivers beroende på valt ...
<HakanS> gecko och EAG: Sluta bråka nu.
<andol> ... operativsystem. Sålunda, har du kollat att de drivers som används är rätt för Windows?
<gecko> HakanS< Lägg av. Vi diskutterar
<EAG> andol: jo, precis.. den borde ju ta rätt grejer när man väljer rätt typ av OS
<EAG> vad gäller hårdvara och resurser är det inga problem i övrigt
<EAG> burken klarar ju av att köra övriga virtuella maskiner med perfekt prestanda
<andol> EAG: I sådant fall har jag inte så mycket mer att komma med, utöver att det förstås kan vara värt att göra ytterligare online-research gällande kända problem, etc.
<EAG> :(
<EAG> jag hade för mig att det hängde lite folk här som brukade prata kvm för ett par år sen
<EAG> det tråkiga är att virtualbox kör det hela med god prestanda
<andol> EAG: Jorå, vill minnas att åtminstone larsemil och coffe kör KVM via Proxmox, i någon form utav produktion.
<gecko> HakanS< Hur kan du som varandes TL godta att det är en massa winfrågor här. När du nästa stund inte vill tillåta nästan inget alls?
<EAG> allt är sig likt här iaf :)
<EAG> skönt det...
<realubot> Eva: Har du kontaktat bankens support?
<HakanS> gecko: EAG hade ingen windows-fråga.
<gecko> HakanS<  Men snälla du. Problem med en win server install
<EAG> gecko: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<EAG> varsågod och läs på
<gecko> Inte intresserad
<gecko> Skriver man win så är det win
<HakanS> gecko: Var inte en sådan petimäter nu.
<gecko> HakanS< Jo det kom från rätt person
<epzil0n> lol petimäter :D
<andol> gecko: Klart att det är relevant med frågor som handlar om att få Ubuntu att samverka med $Annat_OS. Rätt få verkliga datormiljöer som inte är heterogena.
<epzil0n> mmmm, pucko och kexchoklad :P
<gecko> Nu ger jag upp denna windows supportkanal ett tag
<andol> gecko: tack
<epzil0n> hehe
<EAG> jag får se vad kvm-kanalen säger
<gecko> EAG< Ja gör det
<epzil0n> låter som en utmärkt idé
<epzil0n> ^^
<EAG> sen ska jag givetvis prata jättemkt om vad de säger där även här
<EAG> om min windowsserver
<EAG> ...
<epzil0n> :D
<andol> EAG: Återkom gärna ifall ni kommer fram till vari problemet låg.
<EAG> andol: absolut
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena
<EAG> andol: hah.. så klart var det en enkel grej "cache none" och "IO mode Native"
<EAG> tillsammans med virtio förstås
<David-A> nyss på tv "Nordisk vildmark. Del 1 Finland" SVT2 19:00-19:55. nordisk natur borde vara vardag, men blir fascinerande när utländska filmare visar den för oss.
<David-A> (strunta i nästa program, kortfilmen "Kulan". illa dold socialistpropaganda.)
<[Spooky]> David-A: Det är bra att du håller oss uppdaterade av vad som har varit på tv.
<David-A> [Spooky]: nä, är det ju inte alls det. jag borde ju veta innan vad som är bra.
<[Spooky]> David-A: Hur går det med vikningen för dig då?
<David-A> den lunkar på, men det är nåt konstigt med poängräkningen. ska kolla igen om en stund.
<David-A> (fast det är ju ingen tävling)
<[Spooky]> David-A: Därför det känns som man står stilla då hehe.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Ursäkta att jag stör dig, men "Team Ranking (incl. aggregate)	 2502 of 215480" det är teamets vikningspoäng?
<David-A> [Spooky]: känns som? tror inte jag fått några poäng på många dar. ofta avslutas ett jobb innan det nått 100% och börjar ett nytt med samma projektnummer.
<David-A> [Spooky]: har du hackat deras server? trots att det inte är en tävling?
<[Spooky]> David-A: Nä, sånt kan inte jag..
<David-A> lätt o säga, erkänn nu...
<[Spooky]> David-A: Måste ju vara de som har några bekymmer.
<David-A> [Spooky]: "rankning" är ordningsnummer. plats 2502 (i en lista där antalet team är 215480 stycken, tolkar jag det som)
<[Spooky]> David-A: Ok. Kollar deras forum lite, se om de har skrivit något om deras stats..
<chees> hej nån som vet va det kan vara som gör att när man impotera bokmärken i chrome hamnar det under massa mappar?
<HakanS> chees: Varifrån importerar du dem?
<chees> backup
<chees> från chrome egna backupfil'
<einand> realubot: för jag har det kontantkortet själv
<chees> snygt
<chees> höll på tötta eld på köket
<Eva> Hur kan man kring gå detta så det fungerar ändå med ubuntu http://www.danskebank.se/sv-se/privat/Hembanken/Support/Pages/Tekniska-krav.aspx
<[Spooky]> Eva: Det ska väl gå?
<HakanS> Eva: De har ju testat med Ubuntu 11.04 och Firefox.
<HakanS> Eva: Vilken version av Ubuntu använder du? Använder du Firefox?
<Eva> Den nyaste Ubuntu och Firefox och Chromum men kommer inte in
<HakanS> Eva: Vad händer då?
<[Spooky]> Eva: Har du några extra grejjer i din firefox? Sådana som stänger av reklam osv?
<[Spooky]> HakanS: Ah sorry, dumt jag lägger mig i.. ;)
<Eva> Kommer så långt så jag ska använda min dosa med får inte fram någon ruta att skriva i
<Eva> Alla råd och kommentarer är välkomna :)
<Eva> Har inga extra grejer installerat alls
<Eva> Kör med Ubuntu 12.4 och Firefox 15.1
<[Spooky]> Ok, fattas det java? Vet inte om Ubuntu har det inbakat..
<Eva> Har installerat java efter de kunde jag skriva in min personliga kod men sen i nästa ruta som man ska använda sin dosa så är den rutan rent vit
<[Spooky]> Hm, ingen aning alls...
<Eva> Vad kan jag ha gjort för fel tror ni ??
<Eva> Eller är det en djävla microsoft  idiot som är Web ansvarig tro
<Eva> Läste att man kunde ha liknande problem med Seb banken
<David-A> (konspirationsteori: danskebank.se kör webbserver asp.net. microsoft kan ha lagt in linux-straff-buggar utan att banken vet om det)
<HakanS> Eva: Vad får du för meddelande här: http://www.danskebank.se/sv-se/privat/Hembanken/Support/Pages/Testa-din-dator.aspx
<David-A> (testar danskebank i min dator och får den vanliga linux-straff-buggar att inte visa horiz scroll, och loginsidan fryser firefox)
<Eva> HakanS att min dator är kompatibel men då hade jag väll kommit in ??
<[Spooky]> David-A: Kan vara så, men jag tror att det går ännu längre upp.
<Eva> Spooky längre upp på viket sätt ??
<[Spooky]> Eva: Inget. Jag som skojjade lite med David-A. :P
<David-A> [Spooky]: håhåjaja, nu börjar min folding om vid 75% igen. kommer aldrig få nå mer poäng.
<Uuni> hej
<Eva> Blir väll att köra Win igen :(
<Uuni> Eva...
<Eva> Hej Uuni
<Uuni> eva: neekereita?
<[Spooky]> Eva: Ge inte upp så lätt.
<Eva> Uuni ??
<Uuni> err... stora snoppar
<Eva> Men läs på sidan allt fungerar av Win men inte Mac och Linux
<[Spooky]> David-A: Mjo då klart du kommer att få poäng. Du & jag ska ju äga upp de andra. :P
<Uuni> kukar
<Eva> Man får väll bli som alla andra och köra Win suk
<Eva> Ha en trevlig kväll
<[Spooky]> Eva: Ta tag i problemet istället.
<Uuni> tuppar evigt
<David-A> Eva: har du esafeid, kodbox eller esafekey ?
<Uuni> David-A: kuk
<Eva> Spooky har holt  på sen kl 9 i morse
<Eva> David-A nej det har jag inte
<Uuni> KUKS!!!! !! !! !  ! ! !! ! ! ! !
<Uuni> stora snoppar
<David-A> !ops Uuni har tourettes
<ubot2> David-A: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<[Spooky]> Eva: Ok, jag vet inte om jag kan hjälpa dig, men kan testa i alla fall. Du får samma grej med Chrome?
<dusthillguy> Hei
<Uuni> HEJ!!
<Eva> Spooky får samma problem har provat
<Uuni> eva: kuks kukjs skufksdfjksdjfdsf
<[Spooky]> Eva: Ok, om du går in här och trycker på den knappen, vad säger den då? http://www.java.com/sv/download/installed.jsp
<Uuni> eva snoppar kuks
<Uuni> hej eva: eva kuks
<Uuni> kukar
<[Spooky]> Eva: Verifiera Java...
<Uuni> kuksa!!!!
<dusthillguy> Gillar ni kåta kaniner?
<Uuni> kaniners
<einand> vad är det för snack?
<[Spooky]> einand: Trolls..
<David-A> !ops
<ubot2> Hjälp! Nafallo, Philip5, johanbr, amelia, HeMan, Barre, bamsefar!
<Uuni> kuks kuks kuks kuks
<Uuni> storan snopperne
<Uuni> iderne snopparnus domini
<Uuni> negurkukarne
<Uuni> ariana kukors
<Uuni> ardlana kuklarna
<Uuni> David-A: !snopps
<[Spooky]> Eva: Hur går det?
<dusthillguy> Kärleken är ett mirakel som something allt.
<WASD> dusthillguy: besegrar
<Uuni> takk, det betyr mye
<dusthillguy> Tack
<Uuni> t1ck t0ck
<dusthillguy> Om kvinnan säger nej till mannens säd i 60 år, så dör hela mänsligheten ut.
<Uuni> bruker noen her gnome
<Eva> Spooky antagligen något strul med java tack för hjälpen :)
<[Spooky]> Eva: Np, kul att kunna hjälpa till. ;)
<Uuni> gör någon här som jag
<Uuni>  Jag vill vänner
<David-A> Eva: jag tror by default firefox i ubuntu använder icedtea java. den är normalt väldigt kompatibel, men du kanske ska prova oracles java i stället
<Uuni> DAVID-A!!!!
<Uuni> hjälpa mig snälla
<Eva> Tack för er hjälp sov så gott nu ska jag sova lite
<Uuni> bara penséer sover
<HakanS> !ops
<ubot2> Hjälp! Nafallo, Philip5, johanbr, amelia, HeMan, Barre, bamsefar!
<Uuni> hjalp mi ckukuar
<einand> !ops
<ubot2> Hjälp! Nafallo, Philip5, johanbr, amelia, HeMan, Barre, bamsefar!
<einand>  Nafallo, Philip5, johanbr, amelia, HeMan, Barre, bamsefar! snälla kolla in Uuni härifrån och uppåt
<[Spooky]> einand: Man ska väl kunna kalla in en ircop när man saknar op i kanalen va?
<Uuni> varfor jag
<einand> Uuni: för du har ett problem med att säga fula ord hela tiden
<Uuni> är det verkligen en dålig sak. Vad händer om jag inte kan hjälpa det
<Uuni> ...hej?
<einand> Uuni: om du postar en pdf med en diagnos, så sjävklart kommer jag acceptera det då
<dusthillguy> Snoppington
<einand> dusthillguy: du kan väl gärna undvika också?
<dusthillguy> Aa
<dusthillguy> Snoop Dogg
<[Spooky]> Uuni & dusthillguy , hade ni någon support fråga ang Ubuntu?
<Uuni> Vi tror på anarki. du är inte auktoritet att berätta våra politiska övertygelser bör vara förtryckt för att underlätta för dem som är okunniga i dessa ämnen.
<dusthillguy> Nej
<dusthillguy> Good bye
<Uuni> takk!!! takk
<Uuni> ja, [spooky]
<Uuni> är ubuntu bättre distrobution än Debian?
<[Spooky]> Uuni: Det tycker jag bara du själv kan svara bäst på.
<Uuni> skulle du tala om för mig din personliga åsikt eller jag kommer förmodligen säga fula ord igen
<[Spooky]> Uuni: Min personliga åsikt har inget med svaret att göra. Det är bara en här som kan ge dig det rätta svaret och det är du själv.
<David-A> [Spooky]: snälla, prata inte med dem
<Uuni> det är en fruktansvärd svar. nämn din oförmåga att ops
<Uuni> David-en är inte av rätt att ställa sådana krav. dont du hitta hans kraftfulla ställning ganska irriterande
<[Spooky]> David-A: Ok.. ;)
 * einand undrar om Uuni använder google translate
<Uuni> [spooky] snälla inte ignorera mina allvarliga hjälp frågor
<Uuni> min sanna språk är suomi, men jag väljer att dölja detta faktum när man talar till svenska folket. Jag hoppas du inte tror mindre på mig för det här.
<Uuni> einand: hjelp
<einand> Uuni: vi tror dig för du skriver som en räka
<Uuni> :(
<maxjezy> antii, äre du som trollar?
<antii> maxjezy: va?
<Uuni> ♦♦♦♠♠♠
<maxjezy> antii, tänkte om du var Uuni :)
<maxjezy> full och glad, ett spratt för kvällen lixom!
 * einand äter chips i mängder
<antii> maxjezy: gonatt
<[Spooky]> einand: Bjud då! ;)
<HakanS> Uuni: Varför är du i den svenska kanalen?
<einand> [Spooky]: komm hit då
<gusnan> Finns det något sätt att ignorera IRC-meddelanden som börjar med en viss sträng i XChat?
<Uuni> ♠Jag vill vara svenska och vara nedsänkt i den svenska kulturen
<David-A> gusnan: det ska gå att dölja medd från vissa personer, man kan välje, minns ej kommandot
<einand> g	vet att det gr är i rirssi
<einand> uUuni hur ofta ser du svneskar säga kuk och andra fulra ord?
<gusnan> David-A, Ja, det är en början, men sedan är det ju alltid också andra som skickar meddelanden _till_ dom som jag har ignorerat. Det är det jag vill bli av med.
<Uuni> min vän gör det mycket
<[Spooky]> einand: Iiii Spindel på min vägg! :(
<[Spooky]> Så död!
<David-A> gusnan: det är lite farligt, om namnet råkar vara en del av ett legitimt ord, och det kan vara bra att se vad som sägs _om_ personen, jag räknar med att alla i övrigt _inte_ _matar_ det.
<HakanS> Uuni: I denna kanal pratar vi om Ubuntu, och vi använder inte könsord.
<Uuni> takk
<gusnan> David-A, tror jag hittade nåt - hilight-ignore++ - en python-plugin för xchat.
<gusnan> David-A, http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=7118&p=22520&hilit=ignore#p22520
<Myrtti> g'kväll
<HakanS> Om alla sköter sig i kanalen så ska det inte behövas att man sätter någon på ignore.
<HakanS> Myrtti: God kväll.
<Myrtti> ni kan glömma jag är här ;-)
<ispookan> einand: Kollade du in de där home filmen?
<einand> ispookan: nä, vet inte vad home filmen är för nått
<einand> ispookan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB26iEk5Uos
<ispookan> einand: Ah ok länkade den igår, du kan få den senare..
<einand> såg ingen länk
<ispookan> einand: Fixar sen när kag sitter vid datorn..
<ispookan> Den har jag åkt.. ;)
 * einand är irriterad på youtube
<einand> ispookan: youtube plocka bort ljudet pga copyright grejer. Tydligen spelade någon upphovsrättskyddad musik i bakgrunden
<ispookan> einand: Lägg dit en egen låt..
<einand> ispookan: får la göra det
<ispookan> einand: Kanske jag kunde få testa i imovie.. ;)
<einand> ispookan: gör det youtube sedan, orkar inte ladda upp igen
<ispookan> einand: Hehe ok ;)
 * HakanS påminner om loco-mötet på tisdag kl. 20.00 i kanalen #ubuntu-se-mote
<ispookan> Det är bara till för de frälsta?
<einand> ispookan: alla medlemmar är välkomna
<einand> ispookan: gå du, så kanske det blir 4 personer på mötet :)
<ispookan> Jag är ju inte medlem hehe
<HakanS> Deär till för de som vill hjälpa till inom den svenska gemenskapen.
<HakanS> *det är
<ispookan> Ok, får se om jag tittar in..
<HakanS> ispookan: Du är välkommen.
<ispookan> HakanS: Tackar..
 * HakanS säger godnatt.
<andol> EAG: Gött att det löste sig.
<ispookan> Nä godnatt på er..
<David-A> x_link ?
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<maxjezy> är internet nere för er eller bara mig?
<maxjezy> 4av5 sidor laddar inte
<David-A> hoppar till 3 sidor på måfå, de laddar
<David-A> kommer du åt? : http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<gecko> Så var det dags att sitta uppe 1 timme igen då :(
<einand> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<einand> !ping
<einand> !ping
<einand> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<einand> !ping
<gecko> Lite att göra?
#ubuntu-se 2013-09-09
<andyland> morrn morrn!
<HeMan> Morrn!
<larsemil> morrn!
<einand> Någon här som är duktig på installationskablar (250volt)
<HeMan> einand: gulgrön är jord!
<HeMan> einand: vad är det du vill göra?
<andol> HeMan: Ähh, ingen sport att gissa kabelfärg på snälla kablar ju. Mycket mer utmaning ifall det rör sig om kablar som sitter kopplade till en bomb, företrädevis en byggd utav en galning :-)
<HeMan> andol: meh! Gulgrön är jord även i bomber gjorda av galningar!
<HeMan> andol: hur skulle det annars se ut med ojordade bomber? Helt livsfarligt!
<andol> HeMan: Om ändå fler galningar tänkte som dig :P
<andol> larsemil: Övervägt att publicera en kopia utav den anmälan du lämnade in? Om inte annat som ytterligare inspiration till andra?
<andol> larsemil: Hursom så tycker jag att du förtjänar en kaka :-)
<andol> !kaka | larsemil
<ubot2`> larsemil: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
 * Barre skickar över ett glas saft till larsemil för att njutas med kakan
<MaxJezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5W5l5XSzrFs
<larsemil> andol: jag tänkte det. men jag fyllde bara i fälten och sen fick man ingen kopia. såg sen efteråt att man kunde ha klickat i ett fält för det.
<MaxJezy> idag borde min domän vara klar att gå online tycker jag
<larsemil> MaxJezy: brukar ta en timme?
<MaxJezy> larsemil, jag betalade i torsdags
<MaxJezy> men det var med bankgiro
<larsemil> ah då tar det nog längre tid
<larsemil> vi kör kort. och så tror jag vi hamnat på någon lista över "kunder vi litar på" för vi får dmänen innan vi betalat.
<MaxJezy> vart köper ni?
<MaxJezy> hoppas min nya kamera jag köpt kommer idag också
<larsemil> MaxJezy: loopia
<MaxJezy> okej, jag köpte från det som börjar på B
<MaxJezy> vad det nu heter
<larsemil> MaxJezy: nästa gång du ska köpa en så ber du mig så köper jag den med kort och så får du faktura av mig efteråt så du kan betala via bank
<MaxJezy> larsemil, perfekt, jag ska ha en till snart
<MaxJezy> får man de för 9 kr hos dig med?
<larsemil> nä.
<MaxJezy> 99?
<larsemil> mm. och så kanske 20kr för att vi får lägga på lite handpåläggning på det. egentligen inget vi pysslar med. men för att hjälpa till.
<HeMan> MaxJezy: nu sabbar jag larsemil's marknadsföring, men köpa direkt från Loopia som privatperson går väldigt enkelt och fort
<MaxJezy> HeMan, tar de bankgiro och är snabbare än 2-3 arbetsdagar?
<larsemil> HeMan: jag tjänar ju inga pengar på det. :)
<larsemil> vet bara att MaxJezy inte vill betala med kort
<HeMan> MaxJezy: lite dyrare än Bineros priser men man får domänen direkt
<MaxJezy> tycker det här som jag köpte som börjar på B är jättesegt
<HeMan> MaxJezy: jag har fått den innan jag betalat alla gånger jag köpt domäner
<MaxJezy> binero ja
<HeMan> MaxJezy: jag har bara betalat med kort, vet ej hur det funkar med bankgiro
<larsemil> HeMan: och loopias support!
<HeMan> larsemil: grym!
<larsemil> HeMan: den är fantastisk
<larsemil> det är ju loopia vi är ÅF på. Men det är inga pengar imellan på domännamn.
<MaxJezy> larsemil, vad har ni för typer av webhotelspaket då?
<MaxJezy> larsemil, har du designat din egen header på din hemsida
<larsemil> MaxJezy: nej. standard twentythirteen tema
<MaxJezy> jag kör något färdigt på min tumblr men ja gillar det inte
<MaxJezy> facebooklogo och twitter och sånt
<andol> Pratar vi registrars och/eller dns-hosting så slå jag gärna ett slag för http://frobbit.se/. De vet dessutom vad de sysslar med :-)
<gillzon> någon som kan svara på hur man ändrar rättigheter på en mapp för en grupp?
<Hund> gillzon, chown
<gillzon> aah okej tack fick ett annat svar att de kan även vara chgrp?
<HeMan> jo
<HeMan> chgrp ändrar enbart grupp
<HeMan> chown kan ändra både användare och grupp
<gillzon> aha okej då förstår jag!
<HeMan> och chmod ändrar rättigheter för valda grupper
<gillzon> tackar :)
<HeMan> och vill du ta överkursen så finns ACL'er med setfacl och getfacl
<gillzon> låter intressant det får kolla upp det med :D
<HeMan> och för att krångla till det finns det även nfs4_getfacl, nfs4_setfacl och nfs4_editfacl... :)
<andol> HeMan: Vad är nästa steg därefter? Peka på möjligheten att ändra i kerneln? :)
<gillzon> (Y)
<HeMan> andol: eller med debugfs
<Barre> glöm inte att du måste montera filsystemet med -o acl för att kunne nyttja ACL
<andol> Barre: Beror väl på vilket filsystem vi pratar om? :)
<Barre> andol: det kanske det gör nuförtiden. jag rättar: s/du /du kanske/
<HeMan> Barre: xfs har ACL default, tror även ext4 har det
<Barre> HeMan: läs min rättning.. slöfock ;P
<HeMan> Barre: jag hade ju redan skrivit raden innan du rättade
<HeMan> Barre: men jag sitter på en trött lina
<Barre> excuses excuses
<HeMan> Barre: mitt motto har alltid varit "Vad är 5 minuters skäll mot ett liv i lättja?"
<Barre> hahahaha
<sakjur> andol: frobbit, är inte det pawal?
 * sakjur kollade upp, patrik fältström var det visst..
<andol> sakjur: Precis
<jesper85m> kan man ta bort dessa medelanden som kommer när nån joina och lämnar irc?
<MaxJezy> japp
<jesper85m> lust att instruera mig hur man gör?
<MaxJezy> beror lite på vilken klient du kör
<jesper85m> Xchat
<MaxJezy> ./set irc_conf_mode 1
<MaxJezy> eller högerklicka på kanalen
<MaxJezy> och settings
<MaxJezy> och bocka ur alternativet
<jesper85m> tackar och bugar
<David-A> nyss på tv "Hur smart kan datorn bli?" SVT2 18:00-18:55. (som realubot tipsa om för ett par dar sen) (repris imorrn)
<lord4163> David-A: Ja det var väl snällt när du säger till när det är slut -___-
<Philip5> måste vara ett av de mest menlösa scripten för irc
<David-A> Philip5: jag måste *inte* vara ett av de mest menlösa scripten för irc
<einand> jag måste köpa 3 meter kabellist
<MaxJezy> einand, har du köpt nå fotopryls då?
<MaxJezy> har du sålt din zoom?
<einand> MaxJezy: nä, inte sålt den ligger och skräpar
<einand> MaxJezy: https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1239972_10151612369822997_1505866000_n.jpg
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1185887_10151612369237997_230337049_n.jpg
<MaxJezy> tjusigt
<MaxJezy> är det hemma hos dig?
<einand> japp
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1014219_10151612369612997_1300056795_n.jpg
<MaxJezy> ditt initiativ?
<MaxJezy> mycket fint där också
<MaxJezy> kökslampa?
<einand> Japp
<einand> allt är led
<MaxJezy> fasiken vad smidigt
<einand> japp, men initialt dyrt
<MaxJezy> jo
<MaxJezy> därför jag köper lågenergi lysrörslampor
<einand> kommer aldrig köpa lågenergilampor
<einand> borde vara olagligt, framför allt hos barnfamiljer
<MaxJezy> nej, dom är otäcka som sjutton om de går sönder
<einand> fottad med mobilen https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1157500_10151607668247997_144426932_n.jpg
<MaxJezy> men här går glödlamporna sönder stup i kvarten
<MaxJezy> ny katt också?
<MaxJezy> näe, soffa?
<einand> nä, den har jag haft sedan 5år
<einand> soffan är helt ny
<einand> haft den i 2 veckor nu
<MaxJezy> jag tvingas leva i min jobbiga skinsoffa
<MaxJezy> hatar den
<einand> jag skulle vilja ha skin
<MaxJezy> jobbigt att sitta naken mot
<einand> tänkte sätta en sådan här i soffan
<einand> http://viewitem.eim.ebay.se/Philmore-75648-Stainless-Steel-Wall-Plate-HDMI-VGA-USB-NEW/231048227447/item
<MaxJezy> smidigt
<MaxJezy> lite högtalare funderade jag på att stoppa in i soffan men de får jag inte för min kärring
<einand> Där har jag tur, vardagsrummet är "mitt" ;)
<MaxJezy> här är det ingenting som är mitt
<MaxJezy> får möblera om när hon jobbar
<MaxJezy> sen återställer hon det skitsur när hon kommer hem
<einand> tänkte bygga mina högtalare själv
<einand> (måste ju ha något som matchar tv bilden som är på 2x3.5 meter ;)
<MaxJezy> ett par monitorer hängandes i taket kanske?
<einand> njea
<einand> bygger om allting, så högtalarna blir osynliga
<einand> MaxJezy: Add this to one of the legs http://viewitem.eim.ebay.se/NEW-1-x-VGA-1-x-HDMI-3-x-AV-Wall-Plate-Coupler-Socket-White/281161749642/item
<einand> MaxJezy: en blir det nog
<MaxJezy> det jobbiga med att bygga fasta installationer tycker jag är att man får svårt att möblera om sedan
<einand> MaxJezy: varför då?
<MaxJezy> jag byter typ vardagsrum lite då å då
<einand> ja?
<MaxJezy> skiftar mellan sovrum och vardagsrum
<einand> men varför skulle det vara jobbigare?
<MaxJezy> slita ur kablar ur väggar osv
<MaxJezy> eller ska man göra dubbla installationer?
<MaxJezy> en i varje rum ?
<einand> självklart
<einand> alla kablar är ändå osynliga
<MaxJezy> har du bra med jobb nu?
<MaxJezy> eller vunnit postkod?
<MaxJezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010751750/yamaha-nx50-2-0-purple/
<einand> tja, har väl vanlig knegarlön för tillfället
<MaxJezy> funderar på att uppgradera till dessa
<MaxJezy> från mina creative 2.0
<MaxJezy> yamaha är underskattat märke
<einand> fick en 7.1 revicer för en spottstyver på elgiganten
<einand> så har jag högtalare stora som femkronor kopplade till den nu
<MaxJezy> var det en tamron zoom du hade?
<MaxJezy> 70-300?
<einand> Tror det
<MaxJezy> fasiken, jag sålde min zoom och min fasta 50
<einand> varför då?
<MaxJezy> måste skaffa något till min nya kamera som kommer imorgon
<einand> Vad för kamera?
<MaxJezy> jag kör antika objektiv nu
<einand> varför?
<MaxJezy> m42 gängade
<MaxJezy> d200
<einand> bättre kamera?
<MaxJezy> får jag imorgon
<MaxJezy> näe, lite snabbare
<einand> ok?
<MaxJezy> men säkert 6 år gammal
<einand> tja, kommer nog inte köpa nya kamera grejer mera i år. Förutom en mic
<einand> flyttat från en 1:a till en 2:a
<einand> måste fylla ett rum
<MaxJezy> jag har köpt 11 objektiv detta året
<MaxJezy> 2 kameror
<MaxJezy> shoppar som en kärring
<einand> men det är skoj
<MaxJezy> internetshoppandet är livsfarligt
<einand> säger du det
<MaxJezy> jag tänkte att jag har min nya d3200 som filmkamera
<MaxJezy> och fotar med d200
<MaxJezy> så får man se om tjejen köper en d800 till mig i jul
<einand> ;)
<MaxJezy> så måste jag hitta ett snabbare geforce
<MaxJezy> med mer minne
<MaxJezy> gärna 4gb
<MaxJezy> dumt att man inte tänkte till när man väl köpte förra kortet att speed inte är allt
<MaxJezy> minne är viktigt med
<einand> MaxJezy: tja, jag klarar mig på vilket kort som helst
<David-A> tidigare på Aktuellt. Kinas ledare öppna med sin propagandastrategi o sin maktberusning (till skillnad från usas): http://www.svtplay.se/klipp/1450015/kinas-president-till-attack-mot-de-sociala-medierna
<HeMan> David-A: varför postar du vissa delar av TV-tablån?
<Philip5> bra fråga... och efter de har visats
<David-A> *innan* vet jag ju inte om det är värt att nämna
<HeMan> David-A: vilka brukar vara intresserade av de programmen?
<David-A> HeMan: förutom mej? vet ej.
<HeMan> David-A: 112 program sedan 2011-01-01
<HeMan> nåväl, nu är det sängdax
<David-A> HeMan: oj, jag det kanske stämmer. godnatt
<SirGaga> Var kan man köpa vettiga solglasögon som är riktigt mörka? För att dölja ögonen/identiteten. Har kollat en massa butiker, och de säljer bara en massa svindyra, skitfula designerglasögon.
<Nafallo> SirGaga: vad har det med Ubuntu att göra?
<sakjur> SirGaga: Kolla på HM, dessutom off-topic :)
<SirGaga> Nafallo: Vad har det faktum att du suger kuk att göra med Ubuntu?
<Nafallo> hrm. intressant önsketänkande där...
<MaxJezy> underligt
<realubot> Var kan man köpa vettiga solglasögon som är riktigt mörka? För att dölja utseendet på Unity?
<David-A> mrgaga verkade köra Tor, enl domänen, ville nog ha mörka glasögon för extra anonymitet...
<realubot> David-A: Det kan vara bra att ha mörka solglasögon om någon slår på webbkameran.
<David-A> tejpar man inte webbkameran medans man kör Tor?
<David-A> skajpa med bild och "hej, jag är anonym"...
<MaxJezy> svetshjälm eller svart påse över huvudet funkar ju med
#ubuntu-se 2013-09-10
<andol> morgens
<HeMan> Morrn!
<sakjur> God morgon andol! :)
<Barre> tjo
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer
<andyland> Tjenare
<sakjur> Hej andyland
<sakjur> fml, hur gick LoCo-mötet?
<sakjur> Barre: ↑
<HakanS> God morgon.
<HakanS> sakjur: Mötet gick bra.
<andol> Tja, mitt nick nämnas ju åtminstone en gång, så helt misslyckat kan de inte ha varit :-)
<HeMan> andol: såg du http://kryptera.se/gnu-nettle/?
<andyland> Någon annan som är lika taggad som jag? http://www.meetup.com/Elasticsearch-Stockholm/events/135872672/
<andyland> It's lucene on steriods ^^
<Barre> sakjur: jag var inte närvarande :)
<andol> HeMan: Inte sett förrän nu, men trevligt trevligt.
<andol> I övrigt, rätt distraherade reklam på kryptera.se, åtminstone för mig på inlägget ifråga.
<hume> hej alla..:) jag försöker använda Firebug för att checka css-kod, men firebug visar ingen kod alls. nån som vet nåt om detta?
<sakjur> hume: Hm, nej
<sakjur> vad ser du? kan du skärmdumpa och länka?
<hume> hrm...har vi en pastebin nånstans?
<sakjur> hume: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<hume> eh.... hur laddar jag upp en skärmdump där....?
<andol> base64? :)
<sakjur> hume: haha, använd http://imgur.com
<hume> http://imgur.com/W2aBgUq
<andol> sakjur: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6086897/ :P
<sakjur> andol: Tack
<hume> du ser? tomt.....
<Barre> andol: vad är det för bild?
<sakjur> hume: jupp, verkar ha samma problem :/
<hume> ah..nice..:) bättre att inte vara ensam om det
<hume> jag har inte använt firebug förr - kan det vara en tillfällig bug i det hela?
<sakjur> hume: kan vara
<sakjur> testa att klicka Shift+F7 för att få upp style-editorn i Fx
<hume> mmm, den får jag upp
<hume> men den kan jag inte inspektera enskilda element med....eller?
<sakjur> hume: hur menar du?
<sakjur> det tror jag
<hume> okej... jag är alltså helt grön på firebug
<hume> hur gör jag det? jag har en sida där jag vill byta ordning på element, och behöver fatta hur positioneringen av dem styrs, i Joomla
<HakanS> Jag har inga problem med att se koden i Firebug.
<hume> vad har du för version av fireox?
<hume> 22.0 här
<sakjur> hume: 20.0 var det visst :/
<hume> men din funkar inte heller....
<sakjur> nope
<HakanS> Hos mig funkar det. Firefox 23.0 och Firebug 1.12.1
<hume> eh... jag har firebug 1.7.3. Hur har du installerat det?
<hume> bootar om.....uppdaterat system
<MaxJezy> morrn
<hume> men.... nu har jag uppdaterat till Firefox 23, och laddade ner firebug 1.12.1 och installerade det - men nu försvann det från menyn och lilla ikonen borta
<hume> ah.... nu funkar det..:)
<sakjur>     It is, of course, obvious that speed, or height of fall, is not in itself injurious ... but a high rate of change of velocity, such as occurs after a 10 story fall onto concrete, is another matter.
<andol> aka: Det är inte farten du dör utav, det är smällen."
<sakjur> andol: jupp :)
<hexabit> Lite offtopic men har någon lust att hjälpa mig namge ett program: http://www.codeland.se/pup_pplog.pl?viewDetailed=00029  Nuvarande namn existerar redan.
<HakanS> hexabit: TeNo
<hexabit> Vi röstade i #raspberrypi och det blev gnupostit
<hexabit> Tack ändå HakanS! :)
<HakanS> hexabit: Fast då låter det ju som att programmet är en del av gnu-projektet.
<hexabit> HakanS: Ja det är licensierat under gnu :)
<sakjur> hexabit: det är inte en del av GNU-projektet bara för att det är GPL-licenserat ;)
<hexabit> Nä men det är ganska passande att ha GNU i ett namn om det är licensierat under GNU. Har ingen källa på det men Stallman har sagt att han gillar att man har gnu i namnet om licensen är under gnu.
<hexabit> Tycker det låter en GNUTTA rätt ialla fall. ;)
<MaxJezy> jag har ingen källa heller men stallman ska visst jobba för CIA
<MaxJezy> eller om de var IBM
<hexabit> Över 500 downloads redan så det känns som att namnet får vara kvar.
<MaxJezy> något på tre bokstäver var det
<hexabit> MaxJezy: Det är samma sak.
<hexabit> :)
<hexabit> IBM==CIA
<MaxJezy> jo, jag ser helt klart connections där
<hexabit> Har iofs för mig att det var ymca.
<MaxJezy> CIA är ju helt klart grundarna till spridningen av LSD  på 70talet
<MaxJezy> och Stallman har ju kommit i kontakt med detta kan ja tänka mig
<hexabit> MaxJezy: Han är nog i kontakt med LSD dagligen skulle jag tro.
<MaxJezy> iaf LCD
<hexabit> hehehe ja precis
<MaxJezy> tar man bort skyddsplasten över LCD skärmar och slickar så ska det ge ungefär samma effekt har jag hört
<hexabit> hahaha. Jag väljer att tro dig utan att göra vidare tester. :)
<MaxJezy> vet inte om man måste ha strömmen i eller om de även funkar utan
<hexabit> Man blir nog ganska "avskärmad" från verkligheten om man har ström på.
<hexabit> När CIA/FBI ska fördröja en person på tex en flygplats, då kallar dom in "the stallman" ;)
<MaxJezy> det är alltid något lurt i görningen när motståndare till stora företag får överleva
<MaxJezy> speciellt såna som sprider dynga och hittar på saker om bakdörrar och ondska i windows
<hexabit> Jag har många gånger sett Reese witherspoon. Men aldrig Reese WithoutHerSpoon
<MaxJezy> därför tror jag att han är korrupt och jobbar för microsoft.
<hexabit> MaxJezy: Tror jag med
<hexabit> Så där långt skägg som han har, fick jag innan jag hade lyckats tömma papperskorgen i Windows.
<MaxJezy> tänker på futurama filmen the green yonder
<hexabit> MaxJezy: Den har jag inte sett
<MaxJezy> fry letar efter en syndabock, en dark one
<MaxJezy> alltså, en som vill ondska, ta död på allt liv.
<MaxJezy> lite som illuminati
<hexabit> BIll gates?
<MaxJezy> men så får han för sig att han är "the dark one" själv
<hexabit> aa ok
<MaxJezy> kanske stallman är god och jag är den där onda utan att veta om det ännu
<MaxJezy> rekommenderar futuramafilmerna
<hexabit> MaxJezy: Jag ska ta en titt i helger :)
<MaxJezy> benders big score är nog bäst
<hexabit> bender är roboten?
<MaxJezy> japp
<hexabit> Han som dricker öl
<HeMan> finns det något bra ställe att köpa Futurama utan att behöva få hem fåniga plastskivor?
<hexabit> HeMan: Oj ingen aning.
<MaxJezy> jag har plastskivorna
<hexabit> Jag stöter ibland på Windows 7 här på jobber och efter att ha suttit någon timme och hackat vbscript osv, så tänker jag alltid: Han är jävligt ond den där Gates!
<HeMan> det är lite besvärligt att spela plastskivor då ingen av mina mediaspelare har plastskivespelare
<MaxJezy> itunes har serien
<MaxJezy> men vet inte om filmerna finns
<hexabit> Om jag någonsin har tvekat förut så blir allt så klart just vid det ögonblicket.
<HeMan> men itunes kräver väl windows eller mac os?
<hexabit> Lunch! Strax tbx :)
<MaxJezy> jag vet inte
<MaxJezy> itunes är nog det sista jag handlar ifrån
<MaxJezy> rippar hellre plastskivor
<refur1975> good morning all
<refur1975> yes, good morning mr refur1975 :)
<hexabit> Im back
<hexabit> NÃ¥gon som har tips om filmer med konspirationstema?
<MaxJezy> world z war
<MaxJezy> hexabit, har du sett den?
<Kim^J> hexabit: Contagion
<Kim^J> hexabit: Annars är Zeitgeist givet.
<Kim^J> Morgan Spurlocks filmer är ganska sevärda också.
<hexabit> Kim^J: Ahaa ok tackar!! :)
<Kim^J> Zeitgeist och Morgan Spurlocks filmer är mer åt hållet dokumentär.
<MaxJezy> zeitgeist är riktig sömnmedicin
<MaxJezy> får micheal moore att framstå som komiker och spännande
<MaxJezy> ju längre ner i kaninhålet man går ju svårare är det att komma upp
<hexabit> MaxJezy: Nej den har jag missat. Tack för tipset!
<MaxJezy> hexabit, när du sett den så kan vi diskutera den här
<hexabit> MaxJezy: Menar du Zombie-rullen?
<MaxJezy> japp
<hexabit> Coolt jag ska kolla ikväll! :)
<MaxJezy> men ja åker bort nu en vecka så jag kan inte innan dess.
<MaxJezy> kommer hem på måndag igen typ
<hexabit> MaxJezy: Ok då diskuterar vi filmer när du kommer hem. :)
<MaxJezy> det låter bra!
<Philip5> vilken zombierulle?
<MarkusDBX> Någon mer som kör tiling vm? Jag kör i3wm nu och tycker den är trevlig. Tänkte om det finns något ännu bättre?
<kodein> awesome
<MarkusDBX> kodein: provat i3?
<einand> notion?
<hexabit> MarkusDBX: World War Z
<einand> MarkusDBX: http://notion.sourceforge.net/
<MarkusDBX> kodein: einand: Man tackar!
<kodein> ja, men det var inte awesome.
<MarkusDBX> kodein: hehe, några pros/cons?
<kodein> har inte hittat så många nackdelar med det iaf. fungerar bra med flera skärmar också
<MarkusDBX> en sak jag ogillar med i3, är att den verkar mappa en desktop, till en skärm. Det vore najs med xinerama-liknande, och ha spanning över flera skärmar.
<kodein> awesome stöder xinerama, men jag har inget nvidiakort så jag har inte kört det
<MaxJezy> Philip5, har du sett world z war?
<Philip5> ja
<MaxJezy> Philip5, vad tycker du då? fet film eller b?
<Philip5> varken eller
<Philip5> mest ok
<MaxJezy> tycker den var bättre än i am legend
<MaxJezy> men sämre än shaun of the dead
<Philip5> generellt är jag inte så förtjust i zombiefilmer
 * andol har förvisso inte sett filmen World War Z, men gillade skarpt boken, även om de iofs lär vara rätt olika.
<MaxJezy> andol, var brad pitt med i boken med? :)
<andol> MaxJezy: Tja, utgår från att han var en utav alla zombies...
<MaxJezy> men de va ingenting du tänkte på när du läste den?
<andol> Näh
<MaxJezy> Philip5, vad är din genre av film då?
<Philip5> har nog ingen särskild
<Philip5> strax avspark...
<MaxJezy> ahap, då är du tv-bokad hela kvällen?
<Philip5> närmaste 3 tim typ
<Philip5> fast jag föredrar nog generellt sett vampyrfilmer före zombiefilmer
<MaxJezy> jag tänkte skriva att du säkert gillar twilligt mer
<Philip5> om man ska se på dem bara
<Philip5> kanske inte just twilight
<MaxJezy> och harrypotter
<Philip5> då kanske du gillar warm bodies.... det är ju en zombiefilm
<Philip5> som typ twilight men zombies
<MaxJezy> jag tycker allt hollywood gär är skit
<MaxJezy> bollywood som gäller här
<MaxJezy> mer kärlek och romantik
<MaxJezy> och alltid hejdundrande fina sånger
<MaxJezy> gär=gör
<Philip5> mååååål!
<Philip5> :D
<MarkusDBX> Hur är det med dmraid och TRIM nuförtiden? Funkar det bra i senaste kernels? Har en ledsen server där jag behöver aktivera trim.
<MaxJezy> någon här som har Din el från göteborgs energi?
<MaxJezy> jag testar typ, elskling.se
<MaxJezy> och den säger att mitt elpris per år skulle bli med EON ca 4000
<MaxJezy> men jag får 1700 i kvartalet.
<MaxJezy> dvs, elskling.se är en skitsida utan någon som helst koll, bara en jävla kartellsida för elbolagen.
<Kim^J> Philip5: Oh, såg Warm Bodies igår, den vart najs =)
<Philip5> Kim^J, hehe, lite så där tonårsmys med zombietema?!
<Kim^J> Typ :P
<MaxJezy> vilka här har facebook?
<jesper_> ja
<MarkusDBX> Finns det några program som skapar ramdiskar och regelbundet backar upp? Funderar på att lägga en kvm-maskin på ramdisk, för att sen via cron snapshotta lvm till en hdd varje halvtimme.
<MarkusDBX> Är en utvecklingsmaskin som jag vill ha snabb IO på.
<MarkusDBX> Kan förlora lite data i värsta fall.
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: om du har den som en binärblobb på disken (isf en lv i en vg) så ligger den i praktiken i ram
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: Linux hanterar diskcachen så
<MarkusDBX> Jo, jag vet. Men det gäller ju inte vid writes av random data. Om jag inte mountar den osäkert kanske?
<MarkusDBX> För reads, funkar det ju prima att inte göra nåt alls.
<HeMan> kolla på hur laptop-mode gör
<MarkusDBX> fstab flagga?
<HeMan> den monterar så den bara synkar var 30:e minut default
<MarkusDBX> ah najs!
<MarkusDBX> det är vad jag behöver
<MarkusDBX> så man torskar max 1h jobb?
<MarkusDBX> 0.5h =)
<HeMan> går justera
<MarkusDBX> Är nog precis det jag söker.
<HeMan> kan ju synka var 24 h om man är lite daredevil
<MarkusDBX> hehe
<HeMan> ...och där fick jag igång 1-wire på min Beaglebone black!
<MarkusDBX> grattis!
<MarkusDBX> gah, varför har jag inte hört om laptop mode innan. Man lär sig alltid något nytt. Och detta var ju oerhört användbart.
<HeMan> jahapp, ska jag tuckla med i2c nu då?
<HeMan> meh
<HeMan> i2c var ju alldeles för enkelt
<MarkusDBX> HeMan: att öka diskcommiten löste mina prestanda problem.
<refur1975> whats up folks?
<Philip5> vi mediterar över bättre tider
<kodein> snart börjar det. allvaret.
#ubuntu-se 2013-09-11
<MaxJezy> morr'n
<MaxJezy> tysta leken slutar nu!
<MaxJezy> vad händer med mail som skickas till fel adresser?
<MaxJezy> är det som med posten att de skickas tillbaka till avsändaren?
<MaxJezy> en adress som inte existerar dvs
<MaxJezy> eller försvinner de helt?
<MaxJezy> eller hamnar de i en mörk limbo?
<MaxJezy> tills någon reggar adressen lick-some
<HeMan> MaxJezy: beror på hur mottagaren konfigurerat sin server
<HeMan> MaxJezy: en del droppar mail med fel mailadress utan notis
<HeMan> MaxJezy: andra går till en catch-all-adress
<MaxJezy> HeMan, med mottagare menar du typ hotmail eller gmail?
<MaxJezy> inte peter@gmail
<MaxJezy> om ja skickar till den här adressen oiahgiulbibubawbuiabuiwvibulawfubiawf@gmail.com
<MaxJezy> som ett exempel
<HeMan> MaxJezy: då är det upp till gmail
<MaxJezy> okej
<HeMan> MaxJezy: skickar du till ftmch@southpole.se så är det upp till southpole's mailserver
<MaxJezy> detta har jag alltid undrat över
<HeMan> och skickar du till en domän som inte finns, kalle@okänddomän.bbs så är det upp till din mailserver att bestämma vad du ska få för svar
<hexabit> Läste ett test där en "IT-kille" skulle installare och använda Linux en månad. Linux fick jättedåligt betyg av honom då han inte kunde synca sin musik till iphonen. :s
<hexabit> Väldigt jobbrelaterat!
<yarre> aldrig fattat varför man vill "synka" bättre att kopiera över musiken direkt o köra en mp3 app på iphonen
<yarre> Dessutom varje gång man vill använda iTunes så har man ändå installerat om datorn o då vill den radera all synkad musik som redan finns på den för att kunna lägga in nytt..
<yarre> hexabit
<HeMan> det går väl inte ens köra itunes i linux?
<yarre> HeMan, jodå, genom wine
<HeMan> yarre: ah
<yarre> iOS 7 Gold Master finns för nerladdning nu om nån missat det btw
<HeMan> själv funderar jag på att börja kompilera min telefons mjukvara själv
<HeMan> inte för att det behövs utan för att man kan! :)
<yarre> Jag gillar min Blackberry Z10 som jag köpte nyligen.. flera dagars batteritid ftw :D
<HeMan> hmm
<HeMan> det har jag inte haft sedan jag skaffade min Ericsson K750i
<HeMan> den började jag synka med kalendrar och tanka över pod-sändningar till
<HeMan> och streama data till
<HeMan> men jag har alltid haft filosofin att jag ska använda alla finesser som finns i en telefon
<yarre> mjo men vad kunde du göra med en K750i förutom o ringa, sms:a o kanske eventuellt köra nåt litet spel
<HeMan> jag hade ett fett 4 GB minneskort som jag tankade över podradio varje natt till
<HeMan> och lyssnade på hela dagarna
<HeMan> och den kunde fungera som modem till datorn
<HeMan> så jag hade den för att komma åt nätet
<HeMan> och den kunde synka mail och kalendrar med evolution
<HeMan> eller, hm, inte mail
<HeMan> och den kunde aggera blåtandstangetbord och mus
<HeMan> fanns mappningar så den kunde användas som "fjärrkontroll" vi bt
<HeMan> jo den kunde mail, men då pratade den direkt med mailservern och inte via evolution
<hexabit> im back
<hexabit> yarre: Jag gillar inte iphone. Hade en i en vecka, sen åkte den ut.
<MaxJezy> om någon säger att det inte går att köra itunes i linux
<MaxJezy> och någon säger, jo, genom wine
<MaxJezy> det är ungefär som att svara på en sån här fråga med ett sånt här svar
<MaxJezy> fråga : kan man köra linuxprogram genom windows
<MaxJezy> svar: ja, de är bara dualboota
<MaxJezy> eller om man kan köra bensin i en dieselbil
<MaxJezy> ja, bara byta motor och drivknutar och hela paketet
<MaxJezy> it's not native
<MaxJezy> man kan lika gärna dualboota om man ska pilla med wine
<MaxJezy> windows är endå gratis
<HeMan> skillnaden är att man inte behöver windows för att köra wine
<HeMan> windows är inte gratis
<MaxJezy> jo, gratis men inte free
<HeMan> nej, det är inte gratis
<HeMan> om jag vill ha windows på min dator måste jag betala för det
<HeMan> jag har ingen windows-licens
<HeMan> jag valde att köpa en dator utan windows-licens
<HeMan> billigaste windows-licensen jag hittade är 799 kr
<HeMan> och wine kräver inte att man partitionerar om hårddisken
<asdhjio> jag har använt windows gratis i 28 dagar
<asdhjio> av 90
<HeMan> och man kan fortsätta jobba med sina vanliga verktyg om man kör wine
<maxjezytva> dottern snubbla in i väggen så hela väggen skaka till och tp sladden flög ur kontakten och mIRC dissades.
<maxjezytva> jo, visst finns det fördelar med wine men det är fortfarande likt dessa exempel jag gav
<HeMan> nej, inte ett dugg likt
<maxjezytva> jo, båda kräver installationer
<HeMan> ööh, va?
<maxjezytva> wine och windows
<maxjezytva> tar ungefär samma tid att installera
<HeMan> wine apt-getar man in
<HeMan> eller i alla fall när jag senast körde det
<HeMan> windows kräver att du partitionerar om disken
<maxjezytva> inte om man redan har en färdig
<HeMan> under tiden kan du inte jobba med din dator
<maxjezytva> vilket jag alltid har :)
<HeMan> det är ju det som är problemet
<maxjezytva> nej, det finns alltid fördelar och nackdelar
<maxjezytva> wine brukar göra datorn ostabil
<HeMan> en som varken har windows eller wine så går wine snabbare
<HeMan> och är enklare
<maxjezytva> jo, men man stöter ofta på problem med program
<HeMan> men det är inte på något sätt lika
<maxjezytva> som tar tid och kraft att lösa
<maxjezytva> jag tycker det är som en extension
<maxjezytva> program som behöver andra program som kräver installationer och allt
<maxjezytva> det är extensions
<Barre> men grundproblemet är väl att de inte fungerar i linux, inte att de blir ostabila i wine?
<HeMan> jo
<maxjezytva> fördelar och nackdelar, men de är min filosofi att de är väldigt likt
<HeMan> och om de fungerar i wine så finns det lite incitament för tillverkarna att göra en native version
<maxjezytva> det som inte fungerar direkt efter en installation med OS:et är extensions
 * Barre hoppar in mitt i en diskussion utan anledning och ber om ursäkt när han backar undan igen....
<HeMan> om man istället installerar windows i en virtuell maskin blir det lite mer likt wine
<maxjezytva> HeMan, om man bortser från itunes och wine utan tar andra program så kan virtualbox också vara samma
<hexabit> maxjezytva: "wine brukar göra datorn ostabil" då blir det alltså äkta windowsfelling. ;)
<maxjezytva> hexabit, nej, det där är inte sant
<maxjezytva> per automatik
<HeMan> maxjezytva: inte samma men mer likt
<maxjezytva> vissa bitar är ostabilare i linux, andra i windows.
<maxjezytva> HeMan, jo, mer likt är det
<maxjezytva> men de är lika iaf
<maxjezytva> de kräver en windows modd.
<hexabit> maxjezytva: Jag förstår, skojjade bara lite ;)
<maxjezytva> hexabit, bäst förej!
<HeMan> nåväl, jag är rätt nöjd att jag för närvarande inte har något som behöver wine
<hexabit> hehehe
<maxjezytva> annars komemr trollet realubot  och tar dej!
<HeMan> och någon windows har jag inte haft på senaste 10 åren
<hexabit> maxjezytva: hehehe ok
<maxjezytva> oj
<maxjezytva> måste packa, ska resa bort en vecka
<maxjezytva> brb.
<gillzon> någon som kan ett kommando som gör att man kan skriva ut exemepelvis 1-20 i ett textdokument?
<hexabit> HeMan: Jag har inte använt Windows på 7år (förutom när jag gör något med servrarna på jobbet) så jag är snart ikapp dig. :)
<HeMan> hexabit: härligt!
<HeMan> gillzon: psselect
<HeMan> gillzon: eller förresten, det är bara för poscscript-filer
<hexabit> gillzon: sed -n '1,2 p' dinfil.txt
<hexabit> Sorry skrev 2 istället för 20:  sed -n '1,20 p' dinfil.txt
<hexabit> gillzon: Menar du skriva ut i terminalen eller menar du skriva ut på en skrivare? Jag tolkade det som att du ville visa raderna i terminalen.
<yarre> maxjezytva, Jag sa också att det är helt meningslöst att använda iTunes :P
<maxjezytva> yarre, jo, verkligen.
<maxjezytva> mp3 funkade långt innan apple tog patent på musikindustrin
<maxjezytva> nej, nu drar jag till norrland och fotar
<maxjezytva> hälsa alla!
<yarre> maxjezytva, finns gott om mp3spelare till iphone :P
<hexabit> maxjezytva: Hadet bäst!! :)
<yarre> som inte har med äpplet att göra
<maxjezytva> hexabit, desamma!
<kodein> jag tycker KaptenRodSkagg behöver en mindre stabil lina.
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | Loco-möte den 7 oktober kl. 20.00 läs mer: http://rre.nu/IRCMote27
<Barre> larsemil: ping
 * Philip5 vill också bli pingad av Barre
<Philip5> :(
<Philip5> bara dissad
<Barre> Philip5 is a typical Pong :P
<Philip5> hehe
<MarkusDBX> Enkel window manager till noob på rätt seg dator efterfrågas. Är unity tillräckligt snabbt på en atom med 1gb ram?
<yarre> MarkusDBX, NEJ!
<yarre> MarkusDBX, Bättre du byter ut unity mot gnome-panel och metacity i så fall
<danielholm> MarkusDBX: du kan ju testa iallafall
<danielholm> testa sedan xfce
<danielholm> jag tror att det kan funka. Unity handlar ju mer om vad du har för gpu. har du en atom så lär ju det inte heller vara allt för kraftfullt, dock
<danielholm> men jag skulle säga Xubuntu i annat fall.
<danielholm> men gnome 2 finns ju kvar att installera vid sidan av med
<yarre> apt-get install gnome-panel, logga ut.. byt till Gnome Classic och logga in.
<yarre> processen tar inte ens en minut :P
<MarkusDBX> Sant, får prova. Kanske bli xfce trots allt. Har kört den mycket själv på sega maskiner med gott resultat.
<MarkusDBX> Är en dator till Mamma. Så tänkte om det kanske fanns något modernare än xfce.
<danielholm> ah
<danielholm> vet inte hur mycket Gnome Shell kräver
<danielholm> men som sagt, Gnomebuntu
#ubuntu-se 2013-09-12
<refur1975> sup?
<KaptenRodSkagg> kodein: ja jag behöver bättre wifi på jobbet.. ;-)
<KaptenRodSkagg> men vet inte om det har med att jag sitter på en mac i en windows miljö på en ubuntu kanal ;-)
<andol> KaptenRodSkagg: Köra irc:n från en screen på en server som står stabilare till?
<KaptenRodSkagg> japp skall investera i en ny server till Jul ;-)
<andyland> Det är exakt vad jag gör :) Devar just nu iOS på OSX, kör laptop på Xubuntu, server med irc i emacs på Ubuntu. Men Debian Stale är coolare imo :P
<larsemil> Barre: pong
<andol> andyland: Debian Stale, stavfel eller pik? :)
<andyland> Pun intended ;)
<larsemil> man brukar komma långt med irc påloinuxserver oavsett miljö.
<Barre> larsemil: pm
<sakjur> andyland: i emacs?
<Coffe> Lycka , MC kort :)
<andol> sakjur: Haft kollega som kört irc såväl som xmpp från sin Emacs, inget konstigt med det.
<jolaren> linux + irc is da shit ..
<jolaren> eller irssi + något som kan köra irssi
<larsemil> weechat är inte så illa det heller. vettigare pluginsystem
<Barre> Coffe: grattis
<Coffe> Barre:  Tack :)
<Philip5> Barre: men jag då?
<Barre> Philip5: har du åsså tagit MC kort? :)
<Barre> men grattis ialla fall Philip5!!!
<Philip5> hehe, nej men tack ändå ;)
<Philip5> Coffe: ska du bli som sören i telenorreklamen? ;)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90JfTSZDvQY
<Philip5> sådan reklam är ju nästan hets mot folkgrupp... gruppen gubbar över 40...
<Coffe> Philip5 japps.. sån är jag :)
<arcsky> kan man upgradera 11.04 till 13.04 med dist-upgrade kommandot?
<Philip5> man kan det i teorin
<Philip5> men den uppgraderas nog i steg med varje release till 13.04
<arcsky> ok
<Philip5> fast jag skulle inte göra det
<Philip5> skulle hellre blåsa och köra in en ren ny installation och återställa saker med backup
<lord4163> arcsky: Nej, dist-upgrade är inte till för det. Den installerar bara paket som vill ha nya beroende paket.
<arcsky> skulle behova nyaste ubuntu och har bara ssh access
<lord4163> arcsky: Det är bättre att du installerar om skiten.
<lord4163> arcsky: Det blir ju en geggamoja det dära
<arcsky> kan jag installera via ssh access?
<lord4163> arcsky: Nej kan du inte, äre en VPS typ?
<arcsky> lord4163: ne labb laptop
<lord4163> arcsky: Alltså det är bättre om du laddar ner 12.04 LTS (så slipper du uppgradere vartenda gång) , gör en USB och går till datorn, eller har du datorn i Tokio?
<arcsky> hawaii ja
<Philip5> dist-upgrade med parameter -d uppgraderar till nästa release... så visst kan man göra det. annars kan man köra kommandot do-release-upgrade
<Philip5> om man nu ska göra så
<Philip5> om nu inte parameter -d skulle vara borttaget
<lord4163> Philip5: Jag menade installera Ubuntu om via SSH ;)
<blurk> tjena
<blurk> Om jag satt upp en apache-server lokalt för att leka lite,  vad är enklaste sättet för mig att editera filer i /var/www som vanlig användare?
<blurk> Som sagt, enbart för egen lek, så började med att editera egna filer i hemkatalogen och sen kopiera över via terminal med sudo, men det känns väldigt bökigt. Skulle helst vilja ha ett gui att editera i som kan spara till rätt katalog direkt?  kan jag ändra rättigheterna på filerna?
<Philip5> om du bara ska leka så kan du ju ändra rättigheterna på /var/www till din user
<Screedo> god kväll
<blurk> jo, leka i all ära..  men jag tänkte att det finns smarta sätt.  Vad händer om jag lägger till mitt konto till www-data gruppen?  Den gruppen får väl skriva i
<blurk> skriva i /var/www
<lord4163> blurk: precis eller så lägger du bara till 777 rättigheter, om det e bara till för att leka :)
<lord4163> blurk: Sedan kan du använda Sublime Text 2 så klart för att utveckla
<lord4163> afk
<blurk> sublime text?
<blurk> ah.. sublime såg rätt trevligt ut. Auto indent?
<einand> eller sublime text 3
<lord4163> blurk: ja, och det finns hundratals funktioner du kan använda i sublime text, kolla också in på tillägget Emmet, men kolla nån video på youtube. Den här tror jag var bra, den är lång men värd att se http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZ-bgcJ6fQo
<blurk> funderar på att byta min stationära mot en laptop eller liknande. fick ett erbjudande om en hp mini-pc (http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?e=1072123), Enligt specs så har den två minnesbanker men ändå ett max på 4gb ram?  Tror ni det går att få i 8gb? Känns märkligt att den skulle vara begränsad till 4?
<blurk> hittar ingen info på google, :(
<larsemil> sublime + emmet <3
<andol> blurk: Tycker dessutom att det verkar vara lite liten skärm ifall du ska ha den som primärdator?
<blurk> andol,  det är inget problem..
<blurk> :)
#ubuntu-se 2013-09-13
<larsemil> GOD MORGON!
<delhage> larsemil: KAN DU VA SJÄLV!
<delhage> ;)
<bamsefar> :D
<delhage> men mupp, dom verkar blocka ipsec här helt plötsligt
<larsemil> delhage: din mamma kan va det!
<delhage> larsemil: DIN mamma!
<larsemil> delhage: emacs-lover!
<delhage> larsemil: ubuntukramare!
<larsemil> delhage: konsol-hatare!
<larsemil> jag har en förolämpning, men den är så hemsk att den nog är under bältet.
<delhage> larsemil: bragemupp!
<larsemil> delhage: haha bajare!
<larsemil> :D
<larsemil> delhage: vill förresten helst inte kännas vid det fotbollslaget just nu. vi pratar om något annat
<larsemil> :D
<delhage> heh
<delhage> jag känner lite samma för mitt
<delhage> (även om vi piskade er sist ;)
<delhage> en match jag missade för övrigt
<larsemil> det gör de flesta.
<larsemil> delhage: vi har 7 poäng iår.
<larsemil> 7.
<larsemil> jag förstår inte vad som kan gå så fel
<delhage> ouch
<larsemil> förra året var en okej säsong.
<kodein> larsemil: det är ju en bra sak att ha glömt c++
<larsemil> kodein: nej det är det inte
<MarkusDBX> Var det någon i kanalen som sköter windows servers? Har eventuellt ett mindre uppdrag att erbjuda.
<larsemil> kodein: tänkte jag på kvällstid skulle leka lite med c++ och göra lite spel.
<larsemil> var knappt så jag klarade skriva klasser.
 * Barre gissar att det finns betydligt bättre kanaler att ragga windows-gurus på =)
<MarkusDBX> Frågar här, pga att jag har större förtroende för folk som kan både win och linux. Den typen av folk gör inte så konstiga saker i windows.
<larsemil> det allra bästa med kde connect måste ändå vara möjligheten att kopiera mellan enheterna
<kodein> Barre: säg inte det, det finns ju en i #emacs som knackar windows nt-kärna på heltid
<larsemil> kopiera ett telefonnummer datorn, ring det på telefonen.
<MarkusDBX> Barre: Säkert sant iofs.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Jag gissar rent fördomsfullt att även om det finns riktigt duktiga Windows-admins så är antagligen lägsta nivån lägre bland Windows-admins and Linux-dito?
<andol> MarkusDBX: Har själv enbart haft med en Windows-admin att göra, och han var vettig, men så körde han även en Gentoo-server hemma :)
<MarkusDBX> andol: det är mest att dom söker "programvaror och hårdvara" som lösningar på allt. Vilket är tröttsamt.
<MarkusDBX> köpe programvaror, menar jag
<MarkusDBX> och biffigare servers.
<MarkusDBX> andol: håller bara med.
<Barre> kodein: ok, så du säger alltså att bästa kanalen för att hitta hjälp om NT-Kerneln är #emacs... makes sense ;)
<kodein> såklart
<andol> Barre: s/NT-kerneln/vadsom/ :)
 * Barre gissade tydligen fel, #ubuntu-se är bästa kanalen för windows =)
<MarkusDBX> Barre: förstår att det blir offtopic, men nu har jag förklarat mig iaf.
<larsemil> vi kör windows på en dator på jobbet.
<larsemil> annars kör vi linux på allt
<larsemil> eller vi kör iof osx ibland på våra stationära. hackintosh.
<larsemil> anledningen: windows: bokföring. osx: photoshop
<larsemil> och sen är vi tvungna att kolla i diverse webbläsare att sidor fungerar.
<larsemil> vilket inkluderar ie och safari
<Barre> MarkusDBX: det är väl inte direkt off-topic..
<Barre> vissa kanske tycker det bryter mot riktilinje #2 "Undvik ämnen som kan skapa heta debatter och/eller vara stötande eller kränkande"  ;P
 * Barre sköjja bara
<peppis> Hej
<MarkusDBX> Barre: haha lol. Folk blir stötta av w-ordet.
<MarkusDBX> peppis: hej
<andol> För att inte tala om v-ordet....
<kodein> voracle
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> eller go'förmidag kanske
<bamsefar> Hrrm, jag har byggt lite bryggor på min centos-box, men de är down när burken har bootat. Några förslag på vad jag bör göra?
<bamsefar> ifconfig <bridge> up löser problemet.
<bamsefar> Men det vill man ju inte göra vid varje boot.
<bamsefar> delhage, HeMan? :)
<kodein> petar man inte i /etc/sysconfig/network-script för det?
<kodein> typ ONBOOT=yes på relevant bryggränssnitt
<bamsefar> Det har jag, den skapar bryggan, men den tar inte upp den.
<delhage> bamsefar: vad heter konffilen och vad har du i den?
<bamsefar> ifcfg-VL401-STRM-ADM
<bamsefar> DEVICE="VL401-STRM-ADM"
<bamsefar> TYPE="bridge"
<bamsefar> STP="NO"
<bamsefar> ONBOOT="YES"
<bamsefar> DELAY="0"
<delhage> ingen IP på själva bryggan?
<delhage> är den kopplad till ett fysiskt interface?
<bamsefar> Japp, det är den.
<bamsefar> Och det interfacet är uppe.
<bamsefar> Det är ren L2-brygga för kvm-gäster.
<delhage> hur ser ifcfg-filen ut för det fysiska?
<bamsefar> delhage: Privade dig den ifcfg-filen.
<delhage> bamsefar: long-shot: skriv Bridge istf bridge kanske
<delhage> annars tycker jag det ser korrekt ut
<bamsefar> Okej
<delhage> ifup och ifup-eth verkar matcha mot "Bridge" i alla fall
<bamsefar> Ok
<bamsefar> DÃ¥ testar vi det.
<HeMan> bamsefar: fick du igång det?
<HeMan> bamsefar: annars http://pastebin.com/3161qaYd  http://pastebin.com/1GHqNF8q  http://pastebin.com/QDW6EqtV
<delhage> HeMan: jorå, det var B istf b som var kruxet
<HeMan> delhage: ah!
<bamsefar> HeMan: Jag fick igång det. :)
<bamsefar> Delhage for president!
<larsemil>  just det där Bridge vs bridge har jag också råkat ut för
<formatering> vart kan man hitta info om fysisk och logisk formatering?
<formatering> Någon som vet vad logisk formatering är`?
<refur1975> morning
<Philip5> Hund: har du bestämt dig?
<Hund> Philip5, För vad?
<Hund> Om vi ska gifta oss?
<Philip5> hehe, nä om du ska vara här eller inte ;)
<Philip5> du har en del quits och rejoins
<Hund> Philip5, Installerade Windows 8. Fixedsys försvann. :( Så jag har pillat med det.
<Philip5> du bara söker uppmärksamhet
<Philip5> aha
<Hund> Japp. :(
<Philip5> låter jobbigt
<Hund> Fick en licens gratis. :D
<Philip5> och då sålde du dig
<Philip5> du är korrupt
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Japp
<sakjur> Hund: pluggar?
<Hund> sakjur, Det var typ 15 år sedan sist. :P Tänkte du på Windows eller?
<Barre> Hund: "fick en gratis licens"?  svaret på det borde vara: Jag har inte råd att ta emot din gratis licens :P
<Hund> Barre, Det är en äkta licens. :)
<Hund> Jag kan ärligt säga att jag inte har ett enda "warez" på min dator.
<Barre> Hund: jo, men det kostar att rulla det jue
<Hund> Barre, Rulla?
<Philip5> Barre: håller med... de borde betala stora summor i så fall
<Philip5> håller på och rensar lite hemma och så kommer man ju till stora frågan om man ska kasta gamla linuxtidningar från 2004-2008 eller om man ska spara dem 10-15 år och sedan titta i dem för att förhundras över hur det var förr... :/
<Philip5> halvgamla tidnignar är ju inte så roliga medan gamla är det
<_Trullo> sälj skiten på tradera
<Philip5> tror inte det är värt besväret
<kodein> "Linköpingsposten, komplett årgång 2003"
<kodein> ehm, linuxköpingsposten, menar jag
<Philip5> datortidningar från 80-talet och tidigt 90-tal är ju riktigt skojiga idag
<Hund> Philip5, Spar dom eller skicka några till mig. :)
<lord4163> Visst äre mycke snack om mobiler här, tänkte bara fråga om det är värd att uppgradera från Android 4.0.3 till 4.1.2, telefonen kanske han blir lite snabbare? :P
<kodein> det kan nog säkert vara värt av andra anledningar, hsh. själv kör jag 4.3 :)
<kodein> kan ju iofs inte svara på om det i din telefons fall innebär att telefonen rensas på allt vid uppgradering, däremot, så det skadar säkert inte om du gör en säkerhetskopia först
<lord4163> kodein: Nice, men hur gör man då kan jag ha kvar allting, eller äre typ som en ny installation.
<lord4163> Kan jag göra en bacup först så jag kan återställa?
<kodein> på min telefon så hade jag allt kvar efter de 2 uppgraderingar jag gjort sen jag köpte den (från 4.2 till 4.2.2 direkt efter köp och från 4.2.2 till 4.3 för typ en månad sen)
<kodein> det mesta på telefonen ska väl vara synkat till molnet redan nu, egentligen, antar jag, men det finns ju lite appar för att exempelvis även göra backup på smsmeddelandena och så vidare också
<lord4163> kodein: Kan jag inte göra en image på det hela?
<kodein> kanske. samsung har nån specialapp för sina telefoner där man kan göra det, har jag för mig
<lord4163> LG Optimus L7
<lord4163> kodein: antar väl att jag ska anvanda windows för att uppgradera?
<kodein> för mig så har det alltid varit over-the-air utan att blanda in nån dator, men det bästa är väl kanske att följa de eventuella instruktioner som finns för just din modell
<lord4163> kodein: tackar ska kolla in på det nu, ska starta om datorn.
<lord4163> kodein: spännande :)
<lord4163> emergency mode o.0
<lord4163> kodein: Hmmm, utseendet har ju förbättrats.... icke.
<peyam> hej
<peyam> vet ngn hur man installera linux-image-amd64 på ubuntu?
<peyam> Matlab har slutat ge ut 32 bits versionen
<johanbr> peyam: installera en 64-bitars version av ubuntu
<arcsky_> grabbar kan ni hjalpa mig med source.list
<Philip5> vad är det med den?
<sakjur> !ask arcsky_
<ubot2`> Factoid 'ask arcsky_' not found
<sakjur> hm..
<sakjur> !fraga arcsky_
<ubot2`> Factoid 'fraga arcsky_' not found
<sakjur> !ask | arcsky_
<ubot2`> arcsky_: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<arcsky_> hehe oke
<arcsky_> http://pastebin.com/nWG8ZTvk
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dWk2FR6lig
#ubuntu-se 2013-09-14
<Screedo> god morgon
<sakjur> arcsky_: testa igen, det kan vart tempoärer
<sakjur> .. temporärt.
<andol> sakjur: Gällande http://pastebin.com/nWG8ZTvk ?
<lord4163> LOL @ Iphone 5C, den billiga telefonen kommer bara att kosta 6000SEK :)
<andol> arcsky_: Ser ut som att du kör Ubuntu 11.04, vilket inte längre stöds, varpå dess paket är frånvarande från de vanliga paketarkiven.
<andol> arcsky_: Rätt lösningen är att uppgradera till en nyare version utav Ubuntu. Som temporär lösning kan du dock komma åt gamla paket genom att stoppa in http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ in din sources.list.
<andol> arcsky_: I övrigt ska du förstås ha pluspoäng för att du använder IPv6 :-)
<sakjur> lord4163: på riktigt? Du kan köpa en Nexus 4 för vadå, 2500?
<lord4163> sakjur: mindre tror jag.
<sakjur> lord4163: Folk köper väl iPhones för att de får dem med kontrakt och inte inser hur dyra de är antar jag...
<Linda^> får man iphones med kontrakt? wat?
<einand> Linda^: ?
<Linda^> einand: "folk köper iphones för att de får dom med kontrakt"..
<einand> lord4163: iPhone 5C kostar 1200kr med 2Ã¥rs kontrakt
<lord4163> einand: ja per månad säkerligen?
<_Trullo> dyrt som fan o köpa med kontrakt, jag köper mina kontant
<sakjur> Linda^: ...du skrev dom när du citerade mig. Lite kränkt :P
<sakjur> _Trullo: Jag med, men folk tänker oftast "HÄROCHNU!"
<einand> lord4163: nej, Apple har lite konstig prissättning för att få upp eclusiviteten
<einand> normal betalar du ca 50kr/mån under 24 månader för den
<sakjur> einand: 150 kr i månaden i 24 månader för 16 GB iPhone 5
<sakjur> på Telia
<sakjur> + 350 kronor i månaden för abonnemanget
<sakjur> i slutändan mellan 9000 och 15000 eller något för en iPhone över en tvåårsperiod
<einand> sakjur: Abbonemanget kostar exakt lika mycket oasvätt om du köper telefonen kontant eller med abb.
<einand> eller om du köper en annan telefon
<lord4163> prepaid ftw~
<lord4163> haft 200KR på kortet och haft mobilen i ett år, har forfarande kvar :) ekonomiskt :)
<sakjur> einand: mhm, men fortfarande svindyrt
<sakjur> för de allra flesta
<einand> sakjur: problemet är väl att det inte är specielt dyrt för de allra flesta. Annars hade tex inte iPhone och Galaxy S4 vart de två mest säjande mobiler
<einand> jag köpte en iPhone 5 hos telia i sommras för 350kr för abbet, och 50kr/mån för mobilen i 24 månader.
<einand> Då ingår spotify också
<lord4163> einand: alltså 24x400?
<einand> lord4163: Fast abbonemanget hade jag ju innan, så det kosta ju oavsätt 350kr om jag köper en iphone eller en kontanttelefon för 500kr
<lord4163> einand: Jag fattar inte riktigt vad du menar med 350kr, det är per månad antar jag +50kr per månad
<sakjur> einand: Vår ekonomi idag bygger på att alla skuldsätter sig och dessutom på en evig tillväxt, vilket är praktiskt omöjligt på med ändliga resurser..
<einand> lord4163: oavsätt vad jag köper för telefon, eller om jag ens köper ett abonemang utan telefon så betalar jag 350kr/mån
<einand> då får man ringa fritt i hela norden och baltstaterna
<einand> För att kunna ha just en iphone, betalar jag 50kr extra
<einand> sakjur: Japp, tråkig med kreditsamhället vi lever i.
<lord4163> einand: Nej då du kan fara till din lokala och köpa en telefon för < 2000kr, behöver inte betala 350 kr per månad, fattar verkligen inte.
<einand> lord4163: fast jag har ju ingen nytta av telefonen utan abbomenang.
<lord4163> einand: okej
<einand> lord4163: du har absolut rätt, jag kan sticka och köpa en telefon för 2000kr. Fast jag måste ändå betala 350kr/mån för abbonemanget
<lord4163> einand: Ja, det beror ju på om man ringer mycket, jag är sparsam gymnasie elev :D
<einand> ;)
<einand> absolut
<lord4163> Men Galaxy S4 kostar lika mycket iPhone 5 hos telia med abbonomang, skulle hellre ha Android istället för en telefon där man ska betala 1000kr för att kompilera sina appar :)
<einand> 1000kr/Ã¥r ;)
<einand> till och med
<lord4163> einand: ännu värre :D men nu måste jag hjälpa leta potatis :-(
<einand> ;)
<einand> lord4163: håller med om det där
<einand> Själv så har jag kört Android sedan 1.2 kom ut
<Linda^> sakjur: Haha, förlåt :(
<einand> tills i sommras 4.2
<einand> eller 4.1 kanske det var
<einand> så gav jag upp
<einand> händer aldrig något precis lika buggit nu som för 4år sedan
<David-A> nyss på tv "Vetenskapens värld" SVT2 13:10-14:10. i slutet om Foldit o Eterna, croudsourca vetenskap genom dataspel (repris fr mån)
<einand> David-A: varför har du ett sådant behov av spamma vad som går på tv jämt?
<David-A> einand: jämt? nån gång var 3e el 5e dag eller så
<Screedo> Varför spamma det överhuvudtaget?
<Screedo> och goddag i kanalen. :)
<Philip5> tråkigast är väl att det har gått nyss.... då är de liksom information som är för sen
<christoffer> http://www.svtplay.se/video/1450602/vetenskaplig-matchning
<christoffer> där går det att se
<christoffer> en månad till
<formatering> Hej, någon som vet vad fysisk och logisk formatering.är´?
<David-A> formatering: det låter som en gammaldags distinktion. gäller det floppy?
<formatering> jag hittade svar på frågan tack ändå
<Philip5> formatering: har du hemtenta? ;)
<formatering> Inlämningsuppgift jag beskrev de olika stegen för formatering av hårddisk, och sedan fick jag denna fråga, men det kändes som jag redan beskrivit mjuk formatering resp. hård
<Philip5> aha
<formatering> lite jobbigt när de inte har med sådant här i böckerna..så man måste hitta det på nätet
<David-A> formatering: hälften av nätet är fel så du måste kolla i en bok om det du hittat stämmer. (eller var det mer än hälften?)
<formatering> David-A jag kollade upp flera källor och de överstämde allihop
<realubot> Hallå mjukisar!
<David-A> realubot: enkelspårigt, du är hård o jag är mjuk, men alla andra här är både mjuka o hårda
<hjalp> hur RAM och processor arbetar vid addition av två heltal.
<David-A> hjalp: 1) man behöver inte veta, gör bara Tillbehör>Kalkylator 2+3=  eller  echo $((2+3))
<David-A> hjalp: 2) är det en skoluppgift?
<hjalp> ja
<hjalp> jag fattar inte vad läraren är ute efter
<hjalp> exakt
<hjalp> jag får väl leta runt och se om jag hittar något, det är så svårt att få tag i dessa lärare i tid
<andol> hjalp: Fråga läraren då? Inte lätt fråga att besvara utan att veta kontext, vilken detaljnivå, etc.
<David-A> hjalp: jag såg en gång en video på nätet som visa hur en "halv-adderare" ("half adder") byggdes upp av transistorer o grindar o hur två halv-adderere bildar en "hel-adderare" ("full adder") o hur X st hel-adderare kan addera X-bitars heltal. men hittar inte videon just nu.
<hjalp> ok
<hjalp> nu har jag ett ännu värre problem. kommer inte ens på studentportalen. FML
<sakjur> -.-' Kan folk snälla sluta be om läxhjälp här?
 * andol roar sig med att rensa bort spam ur ubuntu-se:s wiki....
 * Screedo tror andol jublar av lycka
<andol> Jotack - http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/Special:Senaste_%C3%A4ndringar
<ewook> men blöh.
<ewook> dkms cr*p. bygg mina nvidia-moduler då!
<ewook> suck....
<andol> ewook: Prövat att be snällt? :P
<David-A> det är riskabelt att be snällt. tänk om det inte funkar, då står man där utan resultat men med en mjäkig framtoning
<Dynamit> Tja, hur är läget?
<David-A> nyss blev det imorgon
<David-A> idag, menar jag
<Dynamit> Jäkla S-mode på HTC One SV jag är irriterad på den
#ubuntu-se 2013-09-15
<refur1975> hello
<Screedo> God morgon
<christoffer> god morgon
<Dynamit> nja det vet i tusan
<Dynamit> men god morgon christoffer
<christoffer> nej mer god middag
<christoffer> men det sägs väl inte föräns efter 10 ;)
<christoffer> men nog har morgonen varit god...frukost, tittat på state of play dokumentär på SVTplay ...lagat bönor..mja en bra söndagsmorgon
<Dynamit> tycker jäkligt illa om HTC jäkla S-mode
<Dynamit> Vill man kunna göra allting med sin Android enhet utan problem så ska man helt klart undvika HTC
<christoffer> Någon här inne som sitter med ett Filco Majestouch tangentbord?
<HeMan> christoffer: såg intressant ut!
<christoffer> jo, mycket ...rejält bygge och så finns tenkeyless
<christoffer> har ett annat tenkeyless men var platt som bärbara tangentbord och var inte samma känsla
<christoffer> http://www.sweclockers.com/artikel/17483-snabbtitt-das-keyboard-model-s-och-filco-majestouch-2
<christoffer> de gjorde en snabbtitt på det för bara någon vecka sedan
<christoffer> Webhallen har det som beställningsvara men måste testa Cherry brytare först
<christoffer> vill inte ha något som låter allt för mycket
<christoffer> hur är det nu? ...fugnerar PS/2 kontakter direkt när man pluggar i ett tangentbord eller krävs omstart? ...aja jag testar
<HeMan> beror på os tror jag
<HeMan> kan vara så att bios har nått att säga med
<HeMan> dvs om man bootar utan ps/2-prylar så kanske den inte drar igång ps/2-hårdvaran
<christoffer> Omstart krävdes HeMan
<christoffer> iaf för mig
<HeMan> christoffer: ok
<christoffer> dock fungerade inte mina USB tangentbord med USB -> PS/2 adapter
<christoffer> antar att tangentbordet ska ha stöd för det på något sätt i elektroniken men verkar märkligt....
<christoffer> felsökte ju inte speciellt länge
<HeMan> finns det USB->PS/2 för tangentbord? trodde alla var för mus
<christoffer> jaha
<christoffer> jo säljs med Filco tangentbordet
<christoffer> men jag de flesta som skräpar runt här hemma är ju för möss ...gröna så de skriker om det
<HeMan> ok
<christoffer> så kanske är skillnad
<christoffer> då
 * christoffer trodde att det var samma sort
<HeMan> har inte haft någon dator med PS/2 på många år
<christoffer> :)
<HeMan> eller rättare sagt, har inte använt PS/2-kontakt på många år, vet inte ens om de datorer jag har är utrustade med PS/2
<christoffer> Jag har en kombiport för antingen mus eller tangentbord på mitt moderkort
<christoffer> men kanske på väg bort från alla moderkort förutom gaming moderkort
<christoffer> *påväg
<lord4163> HeMan: De flesta moderkort har PS/2 men bara 1 ingång.
<HeMan> lord4163: hmm, måste kolla, tror inte de servrar jag micklar mest med har PS/2 alls
<christoffer> servrar har väl bara nätverksingång ;)
<Dynamit> man behöver inte boot om om man använder PS/2 i Windows räcker med att tala om för enhetshanteraren att söka efter nya enheter
<HeMan> Dynamit: det kan vara beroende av hur bios hanterar ps/2 med
<HeMan> christoffer: ström, nät och infiniband! :)
<christoffer> :)
<Dynamit> Baa hatar uppfiningen S-Mode
<frippefriberg> Sitter och översätter lite på launchpad och får nu en massa Timeout error när jag väljer paket, ytterst irriterande
<christoffer> frippefriberg kanske inte klarar av global jam när alla ska prova samtidigt ?
<christoffer> jag tänkte komma igång efter lunch
<christoffer> 13 eller 14 ungefär
<frippefriberg> kanske, det var inget problem när jag började vid halv tio
<christoffer> ok
<fr33r1d3> Tjena alla.
<fr33r1d3> Redo att köra lite översättningar?
<lord4163> fr33r1d3: Nej det är lunch, har du ingen klocka eller ?
<fr33r1d3> Hahaha.. lunch redan intaget. =)
<frippefriberg> Jag har petat in en del strängar, men nu tänkte jag ta lite mat :)
<frippefriberg> Det ligger många bra förslag från olika användare som behöver godkännas
<fr33r1d3> Kollar på dom under em.
<lord4163> fr33r1d3: :D Så nu har slängd i mig nåt å, vilka översättningar menar du?
<fr33r1d3> Översättningen av Ubuntu
<lord4163> fr33r1d3: inte talar svenska mig.
<christoffer> Någon som håller på att översätta nu?
<christoffer> Undrar om man kan filtrera ut allt som är färdig översatt
<christoffer> och bara visa där jobb krävs
<fr33r1d3> Det är ju ganska många sidor med översättningar, så ta någon längre bak och jobba på.
<christoffer> mmm
<christoffer> får Timeout errors nu också som frippe fick tidigare
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<Philip5> läget?
<swecarp> bara bra här
<Philip5> skönt
<Philip5> har en bra helg? hinner du vila upp dig någe?
<swecarp> lite vila
<Philip5> lite vila, mycket skoj
<Philip5> swecarp: vi hade kulturnatt i uppsala igår och kurdiska föreningen på ett par hundra personer dansade och spelade musik i flera timmar så jag antar att vår kurd här var där då... ;)
<Philip5> de var en av 742 programpunkter med sitt på ett litet torg i stan ;)
<Philip5> swecarp: antar han är trött idag
<swecarp> ja han är nog trött samm jagma so
<Philip5> ja vad nu det är ;)
<dodel> HAllooj! Jag ska programera med min arduino men jag hittar inte serial COM1 porten. Vad tror ni det är för fel? Jag kan alltså inte välja någon port för min arduino känner inte av COM portarna.
<andol> HeMan: Sådärja, nu är torsdagens tågbiljetter bokade. Lämnar Linköping klockan sex på morgonen, och är åter vid midnatt. Härligt!
<christoffer> Någon här som ska på Internetdagarna i november förresten?
<andol> christoffer: Hmm, IPv6-dagen kanske man till och med nästan skulle kunna motivera jobbmässigt :)
<christoffer> har börjat söka efter exjobb just inom det området
<christoffer> till våren
<christoffer> så tänkte passa på att uppdatera mig lite där
<christoffer> såg i veckan också att Tele2 har börjat med 6rd så ska testa att flasha om routern och köra ipv6 hemma snart
<andol> Frågan är dock hur mycket som är repris från den IPv6-dag som ordnas utav .SE för något år sedan eller så, som jag var uppe på.
<christoffer> aha
<christoffer> jo, sådan risk finns ju alltid
<christoffer> var ett seminarium förra veckan hos .SE också
<christoffer> borde finnas på bambuser
<christoffer> aja kan länka till det senare
<christoffer> middag nu
<hplc> har ubuntu stöd för thai i live cd?
<sakjur> christoffer: Jag kan mycket väl hamna på Internetdagarna på ett eller annat sätt...
<andol> sakjur: Sådant som ofta händer dig, att du helt plötsligt upptäcker att du befinner dig på dylik inställning, utan att veta hur du hamnade där? :-)
<sakjur> andol: Ja, jo, det har väl hänt.. nu senast "Vad fan gör jag på KTH?"
<sakjur> Internetdagarna är alltid roligt :)
<andol> sakjur: Ahh, hamnade på KTH alltså? Läser?
<sakjur> andol: https://www.kth.se/utbildning/program/kandidatutbildning/informations-och-kommunikationsteknik-180-hp
<christoffer> Detta spel verkar nice ...open source och allt ...om jag endå hade tid till att spela spel :D
<christoffer> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/support-0-a-d-an-open-source-strategy-game/
<andol> sakjur: "Du som väljer en karriär inom det här området, kommer att utveckla teknik för framtidens kommunikations- och informationssystem.". Hur vet de det? :-)
<sakjur> andol: Bra fråga :)
<sakjur> christoffer: Kanske slänger in en hundring i projektet, så får de lite pengar :)
<christoffer> dags att ge sig
<christoffer> hörs!
<andol> sakjur: Hur verkar det annars då? Fast kanske för tidigt för att hinna ha skaffat sig så mycket till uppfattning?
<sakjur> andol: Det är trevligt :)
<Phew> Har någon här inne någon bra ide för en typ hemsida eller kanske en applikation? känner mig lite kreativ så skulle vilja ha något att göra
<hjalp> Hej, någon som kan hjälpa mig med denna fråga, jag förstår den inte..Om en cache kan göras lika stor som enheten den ska underhålla varför låter man då inte mängden cache ersätta den enhet den ska underhålla?
<andol> hjalp: Återigen, kontext!
<andol> hjalp: Mer ifall vi ska fiska något ur luften kan alltid tänka mig en scenario då cachen nyttjar ett icke-persistent lagringsmedium.
<hjalp> tanken är att man ska fundera kring frågan men jag förstår inte riktigt
<andol> hjalp: Alltså, antag att du använder RAM-minne som cache för data som läses från disk. RAM-minnet tillhandahåller förvisso bättre prestenda än hårddisken, varav det kan fylla rollen som cache. Däremot så töms ju RAM-minnet ifall datorn startar om, varpå du fortfarande behöver ha kvar hårddisken som persistent lagring.
<hjalp> Vad menar de lika stor som enheten den ska underhålla, menar de att cache ska ersätta RAM-minnet, menar de varför cache minnet inte kan ersätta RAM-minnet eller?
<andol> hjalp: Nu pratar du specifikt om "cache minne", tidigare pratade du om cache som generellt begrepp. Är du bekant med den generella innebörden i ordet?
<hjalp> Jag förstår mig på cache någorlunda eftersom jag läst en massa och skrivit om det innan, men jag förstår inte vad denna frågan är ute efter, förstår inte riktigt själva frågan, den är inte så tydlig tycker jag
<andol> hjalp: Förstod du vilken vinkel jag tog med mitt svar då?
<andol> Nähä
<hjalp> Hej, fick problem med datorn, andol vad skrev du?
<andol> hjalp: Förstod du vilken vinkel jag tog med mitt svar då?
<hjalp> jag såg inte vad du skrev fick problem med datorn
<andol> hjalp: Alltså, antag att du använder RAM-minne som cache för data som läses från disk. RAM-minnet tillhandahåller förvisso bättre prestenda än hårddisken, varav det kan fylla rollen som cache. Däremot så töms ju RAM-minnet ifall datorn startar om, varpå du fortfarande behöver ha kvar hårddisken som persistent lagring.
<hjalp> förstår inte
 * andol lämnar över till annan frivillig.
<hjalp> jag förstår RAM-minnets roll och hårdiskens roll men förstår inte vad cache gör för nytta/onytta i detta sammanhang
<andol> hjalp: Alltså, i mitt exempel ryller RAM-minnet rollen som cache.
<hjalp> Ok, men skulle det vara negativt eller positivt
<sakjur> hjalp: Cache är oftast på något som är temporärt lagringsmedium, dör datorn så dör RAMet, t.ex. - eller så har det bara kortare livstid än permanent lagring.
<hjalp> jag är körd haha
<sakjur> hjalp: har du ingen studielitteratur?
<hjalp> Jo men finns inget vettigt där, men just denna fråga finns det inget svar till, det är mer en fundera fråga, men jag förstår mig inte på frågan alls
<andol> Tja, vill sig inte funderare-frågorna riktigt så är det väl i regel generella baskunskaper man har lite tunt om, och det är liksom inget man lätt kan slå upp på en sida i en bok.
<hjalp> Jo jag märkte det, jag får klura ut något svar helt enkelt sen får man se vad som händer
<hjalp> jag går vidare med saker jag förstår mig på just nu
 * andol är nyfiken på vilken sorts frågor vi kommer att få se från sakjur, då han väl kommer igång med sina studier :-)
<hjalp> andol
<hjalp> Hej, någon som kan hjälpa mig med denna fråga? "Om en cache kan göras lika stor som enheten den ska underhålla varför låter man då inte mängden cache ersätta den enhet den ska underhålla?"
<sakjur> andol: Haha, jadu, bra fråga...
<hjalp> andol kan du skriva det du skrev tidigare i frågan så jag kan försöka tolka den se om jag förstår den
<sakjur> hjalp: det finns en logg
<hjalp> vart då?
<sakjur> hjalp: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/09/15/%23ubuntu-se.html
<hjalp> sakjur tack
<hjalp> sakjur är du studerande?
<sakjur> hjalp: Ja, pluggar på KTH
<hjalp> sakjur aha
<hjalp> vad pluggar du för något?
<sakjur> hjalp:  https://www.kth.se/utbildning/program/kandidatutbildning/informations-och-kommunikationsteknik-180-hp
<hjalp> sakjur aha
<hjalp> hej, jag vet kommando för att lista filer, men exempelvis, om jag vill lista alla filer av en speciell sort, t.ex. alla filer som innehåller siffran 3, vad använder man för kommando..letat men hittar inte
<HeMan> hjalp: filnamnet innehåller 3?
<HeMan> hjalp: eller om filen i sig innehåller 3?
<hjalp> om den innehåller siffran 3
<HeMan> filen eller filnamnet?
<hjalp> och jag har massa filer men vill enbart lista filer med siffran 3
<hjalp> filnamnet
<HeMan> ls *3*
<hjalp> vart hittar man info om det
<Dynamit> varför inte använda grep?
<Dynamit> eller awk
<hjalp> vad betyder stjärnorna?
<Dynamit> de är wildcard
<hjalp> jag läste om grep
<hjalp> men hur använder jag det
<Dynamit> * = wildcard
<HeMan> ls | grep 3
<Dynamit> ls | grep 3
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> HeMan: van
 * HeMan van att vinna
<hjalp> jag ska prova dom nu
<hjalp> tack
<Dynamit> baa måste hämta hem källkoden och kompilera om OpenWRT till min Mikrotik
<HeMan> det är shellet som expanderar wildcards
<HeMan> ofta kör man bash
<Dynamit> ä jag använder mer shell än bash
<HeMan> så 'man bash' är ett bra ställe
<HeMan> det saknas många bra finesser i posix shell
<HeMan> ofta så pekar dessutom /bin/sh på /bin/bash
<Dynamit> Jag föredrar Shell framför bash
<hjalp> om jag ska flytta en fil med siffran 3 till min homemapp blir det då mv *3*
<HeMan> vad menar du med shell? korn shell?
<HeMan> eller dash
<Dynamit> då flyttar du allt som har 3
<Dynamit> Shell i stort egentligen
<HeMan> och du måste ha destination i slutet av mv
<HeMan> Dynamit: men vilket shell?
<HeMan> Dynamit: /bin/sh brukar peka på tex /bin/dash
<HeMan> Dynamit: eller i openwrt så är det busybox som är shellet
<Dynamit> busybox använder jag en del ja
<Dynamit> mina sh pekar till dash
<HeMan> så då är det dash du kör oftast? den saknar ju tex associativa arrayer
<Dynamit> använder mest rena kommandon ändå
<Dynamit> men dash och busybox är det väl jag använder mest
<David-A> hjalp: du måste ange målkatalog också. i detta fall ~ för hemmakatalogen:  mv *3* ~
<HeMan> eller tex $LINENO som är bra när man ska felsöka
<hjalp> det fungerar ej för mig men hur skriver man en sånhär | om man vill köra med grep
<Dynamit> som man annars gör det
<Dynamit> så länge inte din terminal använder annan tagentbords uppsättning
<sakjur> hjalp: alt gr + < troligen
<Dynamit> baa verkar som min virtuella maskin jag använder för att kompilera Openwrt har fått nätverksproblem baa
<David-A> hjalp: om du inte anger en målkatalog med t.ex "mv *3*" (och *3* expanderar till flera filer) så kommer den sista filen att uppfattas vara målkatalog av mv-kommandot. det är troligen inte vad du vill.
<hjalp> nej men själva ls *3* fungerar inte det står filerna inte finns när de gör det
<Dynamit> du ska göra grep helst enligt mig
<Dynamit> så ls | grep *3*
<David-A> Om den säger "*3*: No such file or directory" så betyder det att det finns inga filer med 3 i namnet.
<HeMan> ls | grep 3
<HeMan> utan wildcards
<hjalp> jag vet inte hur man skriver det där strecket fungerar inte
<hjalp> men jag ser ju att det finns filer med siffran 3 i sig
<hjalp> filnamnet
<David-A> hjalp: har du en knapp som det står AltGr på, troligen till höger om mellanslag? och en knapp som det står <>| på, troligen nära Z eller till vänster om mellanslag? ja el nej?
<hjalp> |
<David-A> hjalp: det var inte ja eller nej :)
<hjalp> fick tomt i terminalen inget hände
<hjalp> jag förstår inte vrf den säger det inte finns när jag ser textfilerna
<David-A> hjalp: ser du filerna om du bara gör kommandot "ls" för att lista filer i aktuell katalog?
<hjalp> aha jag tror jag vet felet, jag är på hemmakatalogen men filerna finns i en mapp i hemmakatalogen är det drf`?
<hjalp> måste jag byta till mappen filerna befinner sig i
<David-A> allra först kommer "nu", sen "genast", men vad kommer sen? "strax" eller "snart"?
<hjalp> nu fungerade det, jag glömde att byta
<David-A> hjalp: det är bra. ta för vana att göra "ls" och/eller "pwd" när du är osäker var du är.
<hjalp> vilket kommando använder jag om jag vill lista alla filer som slutar likadant?
<David-A> hjalp: menar du ''ls *.mp3'' ?
<hjalp> jag menar om jag vill lista alla filer som exempelvis slutar med siffran 3 eller ordet fil, eller vadsom
<hjalp> jag har gjort det förut men kan ej hitta
<hjalp> kommandot minns ej vad det hette
<David-A> hjalp: menar du som att lista alla filer som börjar med DCS fast tvärtom?:   ls DCS*
<hjalp> ja tror det, jag ska prova om det är det
<hjalp> fast då blir det ls *DCS
<David-A> strax på tv "Att starta ett krig" Kunskapskanalen 23:45-00:43. viktig anti-usa-propaganda (repris från lör, repris igen tis & ons)
<MarkusDBX> Är det en god idé att köra Noop som io-scheduler om man kör ssd? Eller ska man köra deadline? Någon som vet?
<andyland> Sluta använd ett shell gjort för 80talet och använd en shell för 90talet: http://fishshell.com/ ;)
<hjalp> men gud varför fungerar det inte att flytta speciella filer med mv *3* ~ till home-mappen vad gör jag för fel, måste jag byta till hem-katalogen eller?
<andyland> ...
<andyland> hjalp: mv stuff.foo ~/
<David-A> hjalp: det är bra att du anger kommandot, men för att få hjälp måste du också ange vad som hände och gärna också vad som inte hände.
<hjalp> den förstår jag inte, om jag vill flytta alla filer med exempelvis siffran 2 i filnamnet till homemappen?
<Philip5> mv /path/to/files/*2*.DCS ~/
<andyland> hjalp: skriv "man mv" i terminalen och läs istället.
<David-A> andyland: gillar slogan o webbsidan för fishshell :)
<David-A> men hittar den inte i förråden
<Philip5> eller bara: mv /path/to/files/*2* ~/
<andyland> David-A: Om du inte har testat fish shell göret. Jag lovar att det kommer förenkla ditt liv. Speciellt med historiken.
<hjalp> fungerar ej
<Philip5> jo om du gör rätt
<David-A> hjalp: för att få hjålp måste du ange vad du gjort, vad du ville skulle hända och vad som hände i stället
<hjalp> ska jag skriva kommandot när jag är i hemmakatalogen eller den mapp filerna befinner sig i som jag vill flytta till hemkatalogen?
<David-A> hjalp: det är 3 saker att minnas att tala om: 1) vad gjort? kommando? menyval?. 2) vad du ville skulle hända. 3) vad som hände. felmeddelnade? nåt annat hände? inget hände?
 * andyland is ledsen in själen
<Philip5> hjalp: om du skriver som jag skrev men anpassat för dina mappar så kan du stå vart som helst
<David-A> hjalp: om du skriver ''mv *3* ~/'' så måste du skriva det när du är i en katalog där ''ls *3*'' faktiskt listar de filer du vill mova.
<hjalp> nu fungerade det, bara för jag gjorde kommandot i den mapp där filerna befann sig i
<hjalp> Tack för hjälpen :)
<David-A> hjalp: är det begripligt? att mönstret *3* matchar filer i den katalog man står i och att det matchar på samma sätt för "mv" som för "ls" ?
<hjalp> Ja hehe
<David-A> hjalp: och motsatsen? att mönstret /home/david/Nedladdat/*3* matchar filer i min Nedladdat-katalog OAVSETT i vilken katalog jag för tillfället står i?
<David-A> andyland: häftigt, men 90-talsfärger är för mycket, jag vill ha tillbaka bleka 80-talsfärger. ska kolla hur man gör konfigfiler.
<refur1975> sup kids?
<andyland> David-A: Att ändra color-scheme gör du väldigt enkelt :) Det som är coolt med min fish-prompt är att ifall jag är i en git repository ser jag vilken branch jag är i.
<David-A> andyland: jo, jag har hittat att man kan göra "set fish_color_..."-kommandon i ~/.config/fish/config.fish
<David-A> andyland: men har inte hittat variabeln för färg på autocomplete än (det som står till höger om det man skriver)
<andyland> David-A: Här har du min fish_prompt som referens: http://dpaste.com/1381860/
<andyland> David-A: den ligger i ~/.config/fish/functions/fish_prompt.fish
<David-A> andyland: ska du sova eller har du hört om mosh ?
<andyland> David-A Jag är även spelnörd så jag sitter och följer lcs world championship i ett moba spel som heter lol.
<andyland> Blir uppe ett tag till förmodligen trots arbete imorgon :P
<andyland> Rätt url: http://mosh.mit.edu
<David-A> jupp
<David-A> (har inte provat den men kul webbsida, den med)
<andyland> Så grejen är network delay, typ sitter på tunnelbanan och sshar in någonstans på 3g
#ubuntu-se 2014-09-08
<David-A> ibm: i prog.centr. finns även "recover" för att hitta borttagna filer, men... även här "recover works only with ext2 filesystems - it does not support ext3"
<David-A> ibm: i prog.centr. finns även "tct" med kommandot "unrm", det står inte vilka filsystem den klarar
<ibm_> David-A alla dessa är text baserade men jag vill ha en grafiskt
<ibm_> David-A men funkar ntfs eller fat32
<ibm_> David-A är den grafiskt
<ibm_> David-A jag hittar inga på programcentralen
<David-A> ibm_: vad jag vet så körs alla i textmod, men "testdisk" använder curses, så man har menyer man går runt i med piltangenter.
<David-A> ibm_: ang. filsystem, kolla dokumentationen för programmen eller provkör o se om den klagar eller hittar nåt
<ibm_> vilket kommando skriver man för att få bort gamla kärnor?
<ibm_> alltså kernels?
<MarkusDBX> Tips på bra NAS som har mycket frihet när det gäller ssh, cron, rsync, duplicity osv. Eller ska man bara köra på ett mini-itx moderkort och köra in 14.04 server?
<cHarNe2> MarkusDBX: frihet?
<cHarNe2> freeNAS?
<yarre> nas4free ?
<yarre> den senare bygger på freenas men nyare version av freebsd osv
<MarkusDBX> Men med freenas är det eget mobo som gäller? Eller hur?
<yarre> jupp
<yarre> Vet att Buffalo har NAS-hårdvara med x86 cpu där du kan köra freenas/nas4free.
<MarkusDBX> om man redan känner sig hemma med ubuntu server eller debian, sätta upp nfs, sshfs, cronjob för backuper osv, vad vinner man då med freenas?
<yarre> Du får ZFS
<yarre> fördelarna med det är många, bara att googla :)
<MarkusDBX> ah. jo det är en fördel.
<yarre> btw HP Microserver är rätt fin o köra det på
<yarre> betalade 1500kr för min
<yarre> Finns inte på rea längre men ändå billig: https://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010795910/proliant-microserver-g7
<yarre> ingår ram och 1x 250gb hdd
<yarre> freenas osv körs från usb så du får 4st hotswap diskar
<MarkusDBX> yarre: hp microserver kör ecc också väl, som nästan är ett krav för zfs
<yarre> jepp :)
<yarre> nåt annat som zfs gillar är mycket minne btw
<yarre> så här ser det ut när du öppnar luckan på fronten: http://cdn.itproportal.com/photos/hp_proliant_n40l_1_contentfullwidth.jpg
<MarkusDBX> kör du någon fräsig raid nivå i den också?
<MarkusDBX> zfs har ju lite spännande alternativ där vad jag förstått det som.
<larsemil> med zfs ska man inte köra raid
<larsemil> eller.
<larsemil> man kör inte hw-raid. men man bygger z-poolen så att den replikerar osv.
<MarkusDBX> larsemil: det jag syftade på.
<MarkusDBX> och där kan man väl göra en del olika val
<larsemil> du kan ju konfa diskarna lite hur du vill, hot spares etc.
<yarre> MarkusDBX: har 8st diskar i min faktiskt :P
<MarkusDBX> yarre: esata?
<yarre> 4x 2.5" sata i 5.25" sloten :)
<larsemil> om det är någon som missat som tycker om att ha skoj: http://daladevelop.se/hackaton-13-september-pa-teknikverkstan/
<larsemil> delhage är ju säkert _inte_ i någon form att springa...
<delhage> larsemil: nä, men jag är bortrest då...
<Barre> :(
<Barre> Amoz: kört det länge?
<MarkusDBX> Verkar halvt omöjligt för mig att få en Java Virtual Machine att gå snabbt över X11 forwarding, någon som haft liknande problem?
<Amoz> Barre, kört Btrfs på servern sen i maj eller nåt iirc
<Amoz> tyckte det började bli lite knökigt att hålla på och förstora/förminska partitioner och ext4 hela tiden när man har några olika mountpoints för diverse media
<Amoz> sen dessutom är det ju lite spännande och bra med raid-tjofräset och checksumming och det där =)
<Morgan-Conny> tja bajs kårvar hihih
<Barre> Amoz: ok, körde det på en testserver för nått år sen.. det var lite instabilt då så jag bestämde mig för att vänta ytterligare ett tag
<andol> Barre: Gick mycket bättre med glusterfs? :P
<Barre> andol: hahah.. nej..
<HeMan> andol: jag har börjat sätta upp en DNS hemma, dels för reverse ipv6 men även för att ha en resolver jag litar på
<HeMan> andol: det blir en powerdns med ldap-backen
<HeMan> andol: men jag behöver hjälp att kolla att den blir vettig vid tillfälle
<andol> HeMan: Separera resolver och auktoritativ?
<andol> Inte för att det lär spela någon större roll för PTR-zoner, men ändå.
<andol> HeMan: Hursom, kan förvisso inte mycket om PowerDNS, men allt kan jag tänka mig att ställa frågor till din DNS-server och se att den svarar vettigt.
<HeMan> andol: det var ungefär det jag behöver
<andol> Fixar vi.
<Amoz> Barre, aa det är ju fortfarande heavy dev men nu börjar det iaf snackas om att kärnfunktionerna så som subvolumes, snapshots och raid1 ska vara "tillräckligt" stabilt
<Amoz> visst, sker ju en hel del buggfixar fortfarande, men jag har iaf kört hela filservern i raid1 nu under några månader utan problem. 2x3TB då =)
<Amoz> väldigt smidigt att bara slänga in o ta bort enheter sen o låta det växa efter behov
<David-A> "purex" får dej tänka på [] kärnbränsle, [] hårdrock, [] rengöringsmedel, [] laxermedel, [] annat ?
<einand> rengöringsmedel
<David-A> laxermedel
<David-A> en hårddisk från western digital har produktkod WD20PURX
<David-A> vad är en "retail upgrade kit" för en hårddisk? ska man skruva isär hårddisken o byta plattor själv?
#ubuntu-se 2014-09-09
<peyam> Tjenaaa
<root_> obs
<root_> fel
<root_> quit
<root_> quit
<root_> exit
<root_> exit
<root_> mitt grafiska xubuntu funkar inte, jag kan logga in i xubuntu men efter blir det bara bakrundsbilden, så jag har installerat irssi jag vet inte riktigt hur den används, istället för xchat, hur kan jag fixa xubuntu?
<root_> och hur ändrar man namnet istället för nuvarande alltså här inne på chatten?
<root_> mitt grafiska xubuntu funkar inte, jag kan logga in i xubuntu men efter blir det bara bakrundsbilden, så jag har installerat irssi jag vet inte riktigt hur den används, istället för xchat, hur kan jag fixa xubuntu?
<root_> och hur ändrar man namnet istället för nuvarande alltså här inne på chatten?
<root_> mitt grafiska xubuntu funkar inte, jag kan logga in i xubuntu men efter blir det bara bakrundsbilden, så jag har installerat irssi jag vet inte riktigt hur den används, istället för xchat, hur kan jag fixa xubuntu?
<root_> och hur ändrar man namnet istället för nuvarande alltså här inne på chatten?
<root_> mitt grafiska xubuntu funkar inte, jag kan logga in i xubuntu men efter blir det bara bakrundsbilden, så jag har installerat irssi jag vet inte riktigt hur den används, istället för xchat, hur kan jag fixa xubuntu?
<root_> och hur ändrar man namnet istället för nuvarande alltså här inne på chatten?
<root_> mitt grafiska xubuntu funkar inte, jag kan logga in i xubuntu men efter blir det bara bakrundsbilden, så jag har installerat irssi jag vet inte riktigt hur den används, istället för xchat, hur kan jag fixa xubuntu?
<root_> och hur ändrar man namnet istället för nuvarande alltså här inne på chatten?
<MarkusDBX> root_: för att laga xubuntu, prova att ta bort sessionerna som ligger i ~/.cache/sessions, via terminalen. Brukar funka för mig om den lagt av på någpt sätt.
<larsemil> root_: och för att ändra namnet så skriver du /nick dittnick
<peyam> haha
<recharge> någon som vet hur jag skaffar 3d effekter på ubuntu 14.04?
<yarre> recharge: lägg in ccsm (compiz settings manager)
<recharge> har gjort det.. men det finns ju inte sådana där geleaktiga fönstren att välja som det gjorde i tidigare ubuntu distributioner.. - men det kanske kommer?
<recharge> eller så har jag fel drivrutin? yarre
<yarre> geleaktiga fönster ska gå att aktivera i ccsm
<recharge> nix.. är borttaget yarre
<larsemil> sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins
<Barre> recharge: http://www.noobslab.com/2013/09/enable-transparent-desktop-cube-wobbly.html
<recharge> tack för det.. nu finns det som val  :D
<recharge> tack larsemil, Barre och yarre med!
<Barre> np
<larsemil> np
<cHarNe2> går till kjell på lunchen och köper den där APn
<cHarNe2> kjell är bra som fan
<arcsky> grabbar när man laddar ner en .deb eller tar.gz fil. vart brukar ni oftast lägga den?
<yarre> arcsky: i Hämtade filer?
<arcsky> mm
<arcsky> när man installerar något program
<yarre> arcsky: var brukar du lägga motsvarande fil när du ska installera ett program på din telefon?
<arcsky>  /Downloads antar jag
<arcsky> ok kanske noobig fråga men har alltid undrat. när du installerar låt säga nmap.tar.gz så blir det en mapp /home/arcsky/nmap och sen sprider den massa filer i systemet. är /home/arcsky/nmap viktig eller kan man ta bort den ?
<yarre> Om det är en program du kompilerat och sen installerat (make install) så kan du ta bort mappen om du vill.
<yarre> ett*
<Spookan> Så en liten wiskey och kolla på Apple eventet :P
<larsemil> den är ju en rak kopia på galaxy s programmet i utseende.
<Spookan> Inte sett den än, får ej igång streamen så får vänta tills de lagt upp den.
<larsemil> de har ju liveblog på hemsidan. den funkar bra
<sandelius> godkväll på er
<David-A> min 2TB backupdisk börjar kännas otillförlitlig, ser mej om efter en ny 3TB disk, gärna låg strömförbruk/grön
<David-A> jag tolkar recensioner som att 3TB western digital o toshiba verkar ha sämre kvalitet än motsv 2TB
<David-A> nån som har erfarenhet av 3TB diskar?
<root_> mitt grafiska xubuntu funkar inte, jag kan logga in i xubuntu men efter blir det bara bakrundsbilden, så jag har installerat irssi jag vet inte riktigt hur den används, istället för xchat, hur kan jag fixa xubuntu?
<root_> och hur ändrar man namnet istället för nuvarande alltså här inne på chatten?
<root_> mitt grafiska xubuntu funkar inte, jag kan logga in i xubuntu men efter blir det bara bakrundsbilden, så jag har installerat irssi jag vet inte riktigt hur den används, istället för xchat, hur kan jag fixa xubuntu?
<root_> och hur ändrar man namnet istället för nuvarande alltså här inne på chatten?
<David-A> root_: hej, du upprepar samma fråga två gånger direkt efter varandra, precis som ibm brukar göra
<root_> David-A jag det är ju ibm
<David-A> root_: kan du starta en terminal när du är inloggad eller logga in till en konsol?
<root_> David-A som sagt jag vet bara inte hur jag kan ändra namnet till ibm
<David-A> root_: men hej ibm
<David-A> root_: vi kan väl säga att du heter root tills vidare :)
<root_> David-A nej som sagt allt jag kan se efter inloggningen är bakrundsbilden och jag växlar istället till ctrl+alt+f1
<root_> David-A där kan jag använda terminalen
<David-A> root_: bra, känner du till att man kan tillfälligt flytta .config ....
<David-A> root_: nä vänta
<David-A> root_: lite enklare är att prova att logga in som en annan användare
<David-A> root_: har du registrerat flera användare så att du kan prova logga in som en annan användare, eller logga in som Gäst ?
<senate> root_: /nick ibm
<senate> men starta inte irssi som root
<root_> David-A nej tyvärr bara en användare
<David-A> root_: inte ens gäst / guest ?
<root_> David-A nej bara orginalet alltså som följer med vid installationen
<ibm> David-A jag är ibm
<ibm> David-A ibm is back
<ibm> kan man starta irssi utan root?
<David-A> ibm: vill du skapa en annan användare att testa att logga in med?
<ibm> vänta jag testar irssi
<ibm> tillbaka igen
<ibm> nu fick jag namnet
<David-A> ibm: hur blev det med frågan för 45 minuter sen: vill du skapa en ny användars som du kan testa att logga in med o se om hens skrivbord blir som det ska?
<ibm> David-A ok
<ibm> David-A testa kan man väl alltid
<ibm> David-A men jag vill behålla den riktiga
<ibm> David-A jag har grejer där och dessutom alla inställningar för program och sådant
<David-A> ibm: nemas problemas. att skapa en ny användare påverkar inte de gamla användarna.
<David-A> ibm: kommandot i en terminal el konsol är "adduser"
<David-A> ibm: jag tror det räcker med ett argument, namnet på den nya användaren
<David-A> ibm: alltså:  ''sudo adduser alterego''
<ibm> David-A men jag är ju här inne nu
<David-A> ibm: ja du ja, men inte alterego
<David-A> ibm: menar du att du kör irssi i en konsol o inte kan köra annat samtidigt?
<ibm> David-A jo men jag kör ju från ctrl+alt+f1
<ibm> David-A alltså jag kör redan irssi
<ibm> David-A är jag tvungen att stänga det
<David-A> ibm: du kan göra ctrl-alt-f2 o få en konsol till att logga in i, sen växla mellan dem med ctrl-alt-f1 o ctrl-alt-f2
<ibm> David-A alltså stänga irssi
<ibm> David-A eller inte
<David-A> ibm: då behöver du inte stänga irssi
<ibm> David-A ok
<ibm> David-A testar
<David-A> ibm: (du kanske kan göra ctrl-z för att pausa irssi, köra andra kommandon, o sen "fg" för att starta irssi igen, men då får inte irssi störas av att sova en stund, o får inte ha ctrl-z som ett eget kommando)
<David-A> ibm: (om ctrl-z o fg funkar för att pausa irssi, beror alltså på hur irssi funkar, har inte testat)
<ibm> David-A ok jag har gjort det men nu kan jag inte logga ut från den grafiska för att kunna försöka det nya användarkontot
<ibm> David-A finns det något kommando för att kunna logga ut
<ibm> David-A eller inte
<ibm> David-A hur ska man annars göra det
<ibm> David-A xfce
<ibm> David-A det är alltså xfce
<David-A> ibm: har du en högerklick-meny när du är inloggad i xfce, och finns logout i den menyn?
<ibm> David-A nej bara bakgrundsbilden
<ibm> David-A inget annat alls
<David-A> ibm: ingen meny när du högerklickar på bakgrunden?
<ibm> David-A nej
<ibm> David-A inget sånt alls
<David-A> ibm: det finns en process som är pappa till den inloggade grafiska sessionen, som man borde kunna killa, men jag vet inte vad den heter
<ibm> David-A och det är bara den blåa standard bakgrundsbilden
<David-A> ibm: det finns Xorg för grafiska fönstersystemet, om man killar den borde den grafiska inloggningen bli utloggad
<ibm> David-A ok varifrån ska man göra det
<David-A> ibm: prova ''sudo pkill X'' o se om din grafiska inloggning blir utloggad
<ibm> David-A ska jag skriva det direkt i ctrl+alt+f2
<David-A> ibm: varsomhelst där du kan skriva kommandon, t.ex där
<ibm> David-A kan man typ markera och kopiera texten
<David-A> ibm: i en konsol är det inte så enkelt, i en terminal (o med mus) är det enkelt
<David-A> ibm: om du vill verka nördig kan du göra ett grep-kommando som tar fram "sudo pkill X" från irssis loggfil, o pipa den till bash för att utföra kommandot
<ibm> David-A ok det gick att logga ut men det går inte att logga in i det nya
<David-A> ibm: då slipper du skriva "sudo pkill X", men du måste skriva mycket mer för att greppa rätt sak i rätt fil
<ibm> David-A den bara frågar om och om
<David-A> ibm: vad frågar den om? lösenord? får du upp en lista med användare? (du och alterego)
<ibm> David-A den säger inte att lösenordet är fel utan man kommer bara direkt tillbaka till rutan och frågar lösenordet om och om
<David-A> ibm: är det när du loggar in som "alterego" el som dej själv?
<ibm> David-A nej som test jag skrev test istället
<ibm> David-A alltså istället för namnet alterego
<David-A> ibm: okej, kreativt
<ibm> David-A alterego är svårt att komma ihåg när man inte ser det
<David-A> ibm: vaddå inte ser? ser du "test" o ditt eget namn på loginskärmen?
<ibm> David-A den loggar in och ut under 1 sekund
<ibm> David-A ja de ser jag jag menar bara om jag inte skulle se
<David-A> ok
<David-A> ibm: har jag fattat rätt att med "test" blir du utloggad direkt, men att logga in som du så blir du inloggad men har inga paneler o menyer?
#ubuntu-se 2014-09-10
<ibm> David-A ja
<David-A> ibm: orkar du göra nåt mer ikväll?
<ibm> David-A just nu kan jag vara aktiv en stund i alla fall
<David-A> ibm: prova att start om datorn om det blir samma. (ifall pkill X fick tillfälliga bieffekter)
<ibm> David-A ok
<David-A> ibm: om det blir samma, att det inte går att logga in i den nya användaren test, så kan det vara nåt fel med systemet
<ibm> David-A ska skriva reboot
<David-A> ibm: ja, ''reboot'' borde boota om, jag brukar använda ''shutdown -r 0''
<David-A> ibm: men nu ska vi väl sova?
<ibm> David-A vad konstigt trots ett nytt installerat system
<David-A> ibm: du kanske måste kolla loggar för att se vad som är problemet
<David-A> ibm: har det gått att logga in tidigare, i samma system?
<ibm> David-A ja perfekt innan
<David-A> ibm: vad gjorde du innan det sluta funka?
<ibm> David-A stängde av datorn men sen när jag starta datorn blev det så
<David-A> ibm: har du kollat att ram o hårddisk är okej?
<ibm> David-A jag fattar inte hur
<ibm> David-A ja
<ibm> David-A memtest fsck funkar
<David-A> ibm: hur länge kör du memtest?
<David-A> ibm: vad gjorde du innan du stängde av datorn innan det sluta funka?
<ibm> David-A flera varv
<David-A> ?
<David-A> aha
<ibm> David-A inget bara xchat och firefox men det fanns uppdateringar också men det var innan
<ibm> David-A vanligt användning
<ibm> David-A kan det vara uppdateringar som förstör
<ibm> David-A jag har varit med om att dist uppgraderingar har förstört flera gånger men inte vanliga uppdateringar
<David-A> ibm: att vanliga uppdateringar förstör är ovanligt
<ibm> David-A jätte konstigt som sagt
<ibm> David-A vad står -r 0 för efter shutdown
<David-A> ibm: laddade du ner xubuntu från xubuntu.org el från free.torrent.download.nu ?
<David-A> ibm: se ''man shutdown''
<ibm> David-A direkt från xubuntu
<ibm> David-A jag litar inte på torrent
<ibm> David-A de kan kanske lägga virus
<David-A> ibm: ja, nån måste kolla dina loggar o konfugirationsfiler
<David-A> ibm: oj, vad trött jag blev :)
<ibm> David-A kan man inte bara installera om allt som inte funkar istället
<David-A> ibm: jo, men om du inte gjort nåt destruktivt sedan förra installationen är det ganska troligt att det blir samma problem igen. bäst kolla vad som är fel.
<ibm> David-A ok
<David-A> gonatt
<ibm> David-A tack
<ibm> David-A godnatt
<ibm> quit
<ibm> quit
<ibm> oj
<ibm> oj
<realubot> Jag tror jag ska ta en kopp kaffe nu.
<Barre> det låter gott, jag följer ditt exempel realubot.
<larsemil> trendsättaren realubot.
<realubot> Barre: Det gör du rätt i.
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Jag är här om ni har frågor
<dorsie> tja är det någon som vet någon länk med wubi 10.3
<larsemil> idag är bästa onsdagen den här veckan
<andol> idag är sämsta onsdagen den här veckan
<larsemil> ja. helt klart
<andol> Lördag kommer dock lätt bli bästa lördagen den här veckan.
<larsemil> och på många fler veckor
<larsemil> inga fler här inne som vill komma leka i falun? Philip5 !
<Philip5> larsemil: vad händer i falun???
<Linda^> inget händer någonsin i falun :o
<larsemil> http://daladevelop.se/infor-hackaton/
<larsemil> Linda^: pilutta dig
<Philip5> hehe
<Linda^> larsemil: :)
 * andol ska dit och äta hamburgare :)
<Linda^> :o
<Linda^> larsemil: Jag känner igen namnet på första föreläsaren :o
<larsemil> Linda^: tångis?
<Linda^> yes, tror jag sett namnet härja runt på facebook. Säkert gemensamma vänner eller så
<larsemil> ah.
<Linda^> larsemil: två gemensamma var det :)
<einand> hej
<ibm> när jag försöker logga in i det grafiska xubuntu så får jag bara den originala bakgrundsbliden den blåa, när jag sedan försökte skapa ett nytt med adduser så loggades jag in och ut direkt under 1 sekund alltså med det nya användarkontot och med gäst går det att logga in men det står att allt är bara temporärt och försvinner så fort jag loggar ut?
<ibm> har någon lust att hjälp till?
<ibm> hur kan jag fixa detta?
<ibm> jag vill behålla alla mina grejer och alla program inställningar i det vanliga kontot?
<ibm> realubot vad har hänt med kodein han brukade hänga här, har han bytt namn?
<ibm> realubot och med K350 alltså har de kanske ändrat namn?
<ibm> det brukade vara över 300 pers här inne
<ibm> eller ännu mer kanske
#ubuntu-se 2014-09-11
<larsemil> morrn
<ibm> när jag försöker logga in i det grafiska xubuntu så får jag bara den originala bakgrundsbliden den blåa, när jag sedan försökte skapa ett nytt med adduser så loggades jag in och ut direkt under 1 sekund alltså med det nya användarkontot och med gäst går det att logga in men det står att allt är bara temporärt och försvinner så fort jag loggar ut?
<ibm> har någon lust att hjälp till?
<ibm> hur kan jag fixa detta?
<ibm> jag vill behålla alla mina grejer och alla program inställningar i det vanliga kontot?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<yarre> wrooooom
<yarre> nösnäs >_<
<Seetee> Yes, jag är lärare på Nösnäsgymnasiet. Visar just nu mina elever denna kanalen som ett exempel på IRC. De har precis installerat Ubuntu Server för första gången. :-)
<larsemil> när jag gick på gymnasiet lade jag in alias cd = "eject; cd" i alla bashprofiler.
<larsemil> :D
<Barre> Åhh... se det är nu man skall skriva allt bus man kan göra med skolornas IT-system?
<Barre> när jag gick på gymnasiet så programmerade vi styrsystem på ABC80... pre-internet
 * Barre känner sig plötsligt väldigt gammal
<delhage> när jag gick på gymnasiet såg vi inte skymten av en dator
<Barre> =)
<Linda^> Gammal!
<Linda^> plötsligt känner jag mig inte gammal längre :D
<Barre> delhage kanske är i 20-års åldern, men han fick lov att gå i skyddad verkstad p.g.a. att han är en "värsting" ;)
<Linda^> Ahaja!
<Linda^> Plötsligt kände jag mig gammal igen :(
<Linda^> Tack Barre. Tack!
<Barre> hahaha
<Barre> kan trösta dig med att det är p.g.a. åldern delhage inte hade datorer
<Linda^> Så du drev med mig! för att få mig att känna mig gammal. Inte snällt :(
<Seetee> Denna kanal ligger för tillfället uppe på projektorn i salen, så ni roar mina elever och mig. Tack! :-)
<Linda^> vafan?
<Linda^> Dina elever ska plugga och inte läsa på irc!
<Seetee> Spelade nyss "Utbildningsradion - Jag och mitt skal" för dem. Det var också underhållande.
<Seetee> Yeah, yeah, och jag borde undervisa, inte hänga på IRC. ;-)
<Linda^> Ja, det också!
<delhage> i "Utbildningsradion - Jag och mitt skal" säger dom "pipea till en fil", det är ju helt åt helvete
<Seetee> Nej, sant.
<delhage> man omdirigerar till en fil, pipes används mellan processer
<larsemil> DÄR vaknade delhage
<Seetee> :-)
<delhage> :)
<Anarieth> larsemil: Lång startsträcka :P
<Barre> det viktigaste ni elever MÅSTE lära er är att VIM är den texteditor som gäller. De finns de som säger att Emacs är bäst, men alla som gör det är gamla stofiler med hår i öronen och stordator-puckel på ryggen.
<Barre> varje gång någon installerar Emacs så dör en kattunge... tänk på det!
<larsemil> som helst bara skulle använda hålkort om de kunde.
<Seetee> Jag har redan varnat dem för VI och lärt dem det enda kommando de behöver; ":q!"
<Barre> \o/
<Linda^> Haha, när jag gick linuxkursen så var det Emacs vi körde
<Seetee> Vi kommer inte komma längre än nano, det räcker gott åt oss.
<Linda^> min lärare är typ kär i emacs. Och jag visste ju inte bättre.
<Linda^> Sen kom jag ut på praktik. Installerade emacs. Och dom omkring mig ba "öh wtf?"
<Barre> nu när ni insatllerat Ubuntu server så är nästa kommando att köra: sudo apt-get purge nano
<Barre> :D
 * Barre skojar bara
<Linda^> emacs var ju det enda jag kände till typ :(
<Seetee> Nu tar vi det lugnt här. :-)
<delhage> ED IS THE STANDARD!
<goinghuge> emacs > vim
<larsemil> emacs är ju bra om man inte gillar att vara produktiv.
<Barre> Det viktigaste är att inte lita blint på vad som sägs på en IRC kanal.
<larsemil> DET är det viktigaste.
<Anarieth> har alltid föredragit emacs men sen ett par hackatons tillbaka så har jag börjat använda vim för att lära mig tycka om det :P
<goinghuge> Om man ska skriva Lisp så ska man använda Emacs och Lisp är bäst.
<larsemil> Anarieth: BRA DÄR!
<Barre> goinghuge: =)
<Barre> Anarieth: du är påväg att rädda en kattunge
<Anarieth> Barre: ^^
<larsemil> http://www.swedroid.se/samsung-tacklar-iphone-6-och-watch-genom-att-retas/
<larsemil> lol
<Seetee> Detta var nog ett utmärkt exempel på nyttan och nöjet med IRC, så vi kan fortsätta lektionen utan er.
<Seetee> Tack för hjälpen allihop! :-)
<Linda^> lol
<Barre> meh... stack de nu?
<Barre> då kan vi återgå till att bli "idle zombies", tack och go'natt
<Linda^> Haha
<HeMan> meh!
<HeMan> jag skulle ju just flexa
 * HeMan flexar musklerna
<Barre> HeMan -> data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQSEhUSEhQWFBUWGRUZFxgYGBgYFRwfGRoWGhkZHR8aHSggHB4lHiAXITEhJSorLi4uFx8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGxAQGjQlICQsLDQsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLP/AABEIANwAoAMBEQACEQEDEQH/xAAbAAEAAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAUCAwYBB//EAD8QAAIBAgQDBgMGBAUDBQAAAAECAwARBBIhMQVBUQYTImFxgTKRoRQjQnKxwTNSYoIVkqKywtHh8DRTVHOz/8QAGwEBAAMBAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMEBQIBBgf/xAAxEQACAgEEAAQEBQQDAQA ...
<Barre> ... AAAAAAQIDEQQSITETIkFRBTJhcRSBkbHBIzOh8AbR4UL/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/AOmr5YrigFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQGvETBFLNsOgufQDnXqTfCBp7t31ZjGOSrbMPzEg6+QrvMY8YydZSAhlRhZ86bMHFmHmrLv6Ee9Mwa6wzzj2JVRngoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKA1zRZgVuRfmps3seRr1Pbyj1MgR4LDhrRsEfY5JDnPqL+I+oNTOyx9rj7HWX7G7v2jIEviQkASAagnYOBt+YaHoK42xlzE875JtRnIoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAQbGUFmOWLkAbFh/Mx/Cp6Dcc9ak4j0ss664N2GhisDGsZA0BQLp5XFeSlP1bPHn1JFc+uTwV4BQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAa8TFnRl ...
<HeMan> umm
<Barre> ... By5ha/MX3+lep4eT1djB4JZnZmVXSI5UjI8OeylnI2OUFQB+artS2x3erNDR1KS3SJOO4Or6xKsc5Byuoy7aqGC6OpOlj1qZ8rEuUWraITiyLhMQJESQaBlDW6XG3ttWbKO2TizFaw8G2uTwUAoBQCgFAKAUAvQCgFAKArOJ8YEV1jjeeXT7uMXIvtmOy386mrpcu3hfU6USvxHaYxhS+HlKlmVm0RUysqtfMbkBmALaC9WfwLefMS+CzZi+KvFI0cpjksfEYJUCxqTYGQuQbk3200qSWi4zFnnh4LTh8wZbjKCb/C/eaA75udUJprjP8AH+CJku9Rnhs4E2ja7SyfqK0YfIvsbWk/sov4h4hfevJPynbfByXDh4CLWAeUAeQke1VL/n/36GLb87+5KqI4FAKAUAoBQCgOd472nWIlIgHcfESCUXyJBFz7irlOk ...
<Barre> ... cvNLonrpclyYcLxXEJlziOPLfKoysxcm9rEeFdBexP/AEq3+ArfWTrwoom8I48spMcgEUqnKy3uLg2Nr2I9wKpX6aVb45RxKl4zHktpXCgk8vnVZLLwQrkiY3EBELyEKACxv8IAG7dfTntUkIvdiJ0iDw/E4UIow7FVBWbFSKSndiQSMIspGrnKcx0sLW3FtaVKilnl+5arj7mxOIsjwLLh4b4sp9mwwdu9RVU9wJRbKI9XZrA2J51L4DSWGdeJ7or8YI8RjYuEyypJ3LMweFCgUqrnIQ5Ygo2XLlYgi4IpKOxOSPVLdxgcKZ0lmjdDD3cgjZkctGXyZwRGVyojC5sp30qhqKvKpJ5/LD/X1IJVvGfY6HCOWQElWvsVuFPsSbHyqhPCfBAyZ2aW6Fr7yTHb+sj9qvriKX0NjTcUJF9m8fuK8fR3/wDJxuExAEJl ...
<Barre> ... bYmR9Bc2Z2IAHM62qtanK3ajHmt02kV/aWfERKM0UsWZXCGNhIxlsDGCE8VlUOxABHh3tVrT6aPryyxGjb8xITEvF3mZhPBH3JWe47xlmByvlVbEZgRob6jTnXNmni2tnDfoczowsosoZw17X0NiCCrA9CDqKpSjKPZXlFx7Rsrk5NGMxGRC255DqeQrpElVUrZqEe2QXxsi5Ra5W+Y2AD7AWPI7n5V7uhjJrL4NN2Sinx6P3IHaDizZQsV1Qi8knMC9u7UD8RN9fLS9WaKlnL/Io06fE34np6FV2Q4aJsSA5GXKWCFdMxYBQb3uATfzymtJJdoss7fH8DD+AtIrJmMGVyi5mWzGwNzYBbk6eK+9c75RXZJbCuTTOM7T8FSGXDyYUCNMiobkliwZh4ydyPhN+ZFcqzMWpHCjiXl9jscMwKqR0H0rIsWJGdbxNkP ...
<HeMan> Barre: flood!
<Barre> ... ERLLKkJXMrvGr3Nha65r+im1urjpVnSRzJHkCzi4ZhcTJj4iqd25ihdVsDeNWYtpzBk/01cblHDZoKO5PBUce7LYgywY0zIcRhggXuEyyyqlwxPeMQzZdlAA+Ic9J1qM+hF4PuXOB4fDM6Y95Unf8EkUSxAE2zFgrEliAF8R0Fxao53Sa2ktdPPBzXGIpY+JTGOwhlEUkvMsYgp8I5MAQb8xcVHbJeEvf0Ib245XuX6qL3AGvMc/PzrIbKTJ/Z0fcKery/wD6PWn6L7I19P8AIkW7Nl1PIE/IXrjGTtvg4jhIyxYPPteHNc6XKkqT/faoYv8Aqyf3wZlOPFJna3D4l5XEYndMkPdiIqiDxP32Ykg3y5baje1X6sF1p5K1px3kuEMX2QSpFGiyZURYYgSzg3ylruQEBJFgTXWGkn2dZWMItGxCzTSTrYhsqKRsyx ...
<Barre> ... 5vF7lm+QrMvfKRR1M8zSXoQuJmYG8Z8GnwgZh1339qjjtwS6L8K5Y1Gf4/Mp5cU5dSWLBb6aXBNhe2nn865zw0+D6WjRUVvxKVle6Z62J6hh5kG1cKHsXdy9sGpOJKFeEhrMwtIACFD3z+dwAT/dVupYxJ+meP2PnviGkm7vGrWV6k/s7KPtWaJlMeaIb3ALRy5fPnb1INXYycYeb3KUHzHcZ8Q4zjmlMMWDJVXUZyJAgzMRISwYELt8IN7NfYVLGMGsuR3ZOSfCMcDiY8YWYBM8RHexhxIoGcqDewZtV/ELgAA3veor4SiuGQzk5QbXaLdUyrl2A0B9f31rLb3PJTlLc8s1YhR974Q3g+E2IJNzqD6D5V6n0eexbdkMCEwkKi2mfNYBbsXbMbDbXlWhKXJrVSxAy/w6YTyOIIjI7+DEuQ+RLAWCWDXH8oIBuST ...
<Barre> ... XW5NEXOeBgOBsuKM0kkJYowbu0MbyXZSGcZiPDYgEX+I1455XBJGUkRu02FRZsPl0dnZz+VI2Q38rugqG2X9OWfoQamWY5+ppiQCwG3TlVFvPZnssOzP/pkHPx393Y1pPpfZGzSsVo3dpWIwuIYbmNl+fh/evI/MhN4iypeMWKWBXaxGltrW6VnJ+pjE3ss7BZorkojgJmJJUFFbLryBOnrV+E81xbNPTNuOWQ+P4gzmTCgL3YyrK7eJjmFyiLawOUjxnbNoKSt2c+rOL78eVBEAAAFgAAByAGgFUG23lmeeSPYE9KYzwMZ4ONwkvfYko8Z8UqrcjUlmj56aBdLdWNaM4zUPI+cP9jWpezhPBfy9mJDhTNDEruyEKM5jyAEnPmBOcnxHUaXtV2KhtUZJfoRu2xTcoSffuc/2k4dOuKjcL3GHm7zu41bNondkMSb ...
<Barre> ... 2LZvh/p89IboUqG6MeS1RqdQ5KLm8Fnwrgad4JCGHgynx3udASLfhIubHaqdt8cJRWCnrrpOW1vLR1UeOkjEff8AeSGRFIyZApy+IvckFSQQCDpoLb1PZtgss7d6SzIgcQVZDePPGXJaWyhFZiFUuTcn4VAsL3sNq4eojs2t5IZ2ww9vbPcS91Nuq+R1Kkb+VUlGUZ4kVEsM3VGcnnCuIHClkdS0LMzKygkoW1ZWUa5b3IYbXsauwsjPHuXaLljbIn8P4lOUBVUxkZJySxyKhI5B1IsCNiQfblUzjH14LGX6GxWXDlsTimUSSBUAUEgAXIiQbubkkm2vS1G8raj3rllU0ryytPIMpZQqId0UEnUjTMxNzbTQCqd008RXp/kz7rd74NgqAhLHgYH2SEjcgk/5mrUfRsaf5THtQR9mI/naJLfmdf8AvXCfb9kzm94 ...
<Barre> ... iyvas4ySZ2VX+M195jcdMqIv7Xq/HiETT0y/plTwyXvE77/3maTXezm4HsLCq17zN/QoWvMiVUJGYyLcb2616gijeTLPArKI170Ss24AVl8J6eAjnpbyq/UkmpZLsLUoYPo3FVeFUEQyworXAKAAgrlzF/hjtmuRrpWi8CLOX41DIcMX7pWGGZWjYG8bxyWzZGH8tlNyNrVDZWpJxZPWlKaUX3/hlHj+KKkAEROZvCNLsgvYkj+kH9KzoU7rPOU7q7I2NWLldnQcWx8L4hY4XWRVgTKUYMosxuNNjbJ8qm1sUkmmc2vKNdZ/pghImNxCp3aubXdVjPvfuz/uXp4hzFXVZ4tTT7j0drlEuqRwKcAhdn8HJJLiZsJiVjBdEYGPvYmZV8TWDrZxoCb20sa0IT21qM0aGnT2mOEF55xJL308TZCxABVSFYBVGiA31tu ...
<Barre> ... QL1FqZPhLhNFe9y3YJ9VCuervQFn2ejP2TD+can56/vWnLg16HiJG7Tt4Yl6zJp6Bj+1RS4jJ/Q41P9sigVRMs8wLH/D5XVrZ1xTqw6HPlb5AVpwXKX2NemOKuTDDrZFAFgFUW6WA0rNk8tsyX2Z14eCgMXW//AJvcWtXqbXQRhjeKpicJPgJ2MaspjTEfEotsXG4sRa+xA5Vt0TbipS7NOOlt8JWY4ZVQGXA8JGEEiYnxFHkRroquWYRofxtlG2mUG/lXUvM9x3pa99ii19Smw8pBUqAe8YnpZFGh89SPnVSzlv6HHxHUePqHL0XRccLi++ud+7bX+5KqWPMPzKE+i7quRmLxg7gHUEXF9RsfUV6njoZMq8BXcVmdg0MBAkKm7EeFAQQCddzyHqeWs1cUvNPo7jH1ZjwcvEg+ySd0rZS0ckQfK4VVa3iUjbzB3 ...
<delhage> ?
<Barre> ... qWc5J4tWfb7Fh3bXiJBwgeOXvmjleNlZWlKHvGdmzsxQC+T8It06V7OSsjsyt3ePoRzTkskcdoJ5LvEiImUlFkDGRznEaA2IyFmzdbBda9enhHCbb+3Ryq1jkueE4bE4xHV0EUWZkMyn4lGjd2tybk5lzEgc9dq9VMISTz+RLXRl5O7VdgBYAWA5AchXTlkurjope0+DkcRvGmcxyBig+IgqynLfS4vex320rjClmPuji6LnDCKlVlkBCQSnQg5gI/YZyLn6VHHTvPLRSjRN8jAYCReEPFMZRJ3EgOfKXXKpCqMugAAHWrk5JWJovxi9mGZQyZlDC3iAOm2oBrLksNoyWZ14BQGE0mVWb+UE/IXr1LLwMZ4OSWUrYHXTX3GtbL8vB+h1UpVqC9EaMVITGIwWsLqguSql7AlV2F9693tlS+mvTVztiucElVs7W2R ...
<Barre> ... Ao9gSf8AjVRvg+NRc8HJLFjyRQfU6/tVa3hY+pxLotRUBwKAwmlVFLMQqqCWJ2AG5r1R3PANPC8JIIxLIhHeHvCDbTNayn0UKPavbLYOWyL5XBO4yistcFo6faJPCoWw1+flVSL/AA9fmecska8aXlWDE4tnCRaIAbE+n6U8KMG7e37DfuSrKmHh8CTNoS0ZubE6FizAnla5Y/OrrttnWmuMkfCk0yT2b47DBEuHlYq63KWVm7xCSyuuUG+h16H1q5KO/wAy/P6MtV2x24Zat2lX8MMzA88qr9HYH6VFmPrIPUQMF7Rn/wCPIDy8Udvc5q83x9/3PPxMDS/HcQdoYh5NMx/2x6Vw5Q93+h5+LXsR8ZxrEMrIIEDOLK6yZkW4sS4YK2m9he9dqyPv0erVrD4NWEgEaJGuyKqj0UAVXlLdJsoM21yeCgInF/4Ev5H ...
<Barre> ... /AENd1/Ovud1/OvujlseDdbc2H6GteS5P0Pdtx9zHDauo/Mx9rD9SKhk/Lgyvj1m2qMfdmyNsw/8Atcj+3XUddB9ail39j5Uv+Bj+KerD/aKr3POCOzss6gOBQEKSIzyrCuoWzydCd0T/AJH0HWpHONNe+XrwiWuLfCJGCxDSzy32vFCDy+7zl/8AU1v7ahshGFaf3f64JcufkZOxWHMT2Vjc89j72qKq1XQzKPR5OLqnhMg9qsMYo1WNz3kxyKx5M34vMAXNvLzqTQ3+K25LiJ7bVswyui4CgIZ5JZJLWZ+8Zc3QFUIWw5CrUtRLqKSX2IN7JGD4TDEQ0aZSqlRYmwBtcAE2F7DbpXMrpyXLPHJvsnVEcigFAKAUAoBQGvER5lZf5lYfMEV6nhoJ4eTj8SLiM+Yv62IP1ra75Pv4zUoxkvXBoEV89+SBtdRoxJ ...
<HeMan> BARRE!!!
<Anarieth> ok... who broke barre?
<Barre> ... B6g2FQS6X3Mj4+/PWvuSTdpEbYIl7eb7W05WIqPqL+p88dBwQ+F/z/APFaq3cYI59llUJwROJ4hkTwWzsyqpOoBb8R62Fzb0qSuCk+ejqKyYY5ZMDAWiGVjZVZrG7yMFzMetzeuISr1c8PnHoWNs6+WWmG4YkOGUqzEiwBvqddz5k3N/M1XlqZ2XuPodOuPh7/AFMYImkYLfUi2vlXdk41xzjghhCVksFf2ljeNFuM7pJAy66AFwH+hNd6ScbHujwsNP744JZR2pxl+RMNelQUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBXoOY49HkY9DZx7sA3yP+6tPTT3Qx6o+p+E6lTp2esWv0IcMF++vt3YHzz15Zxgg+PSzbBfR/uZYZ7tc840PzJqOXRiF3wN7GRfyt9Mp/QfOoLlwmRz9y2qucEPieHZ0+7tnUhlB0UkfhPQHUX86kqmoy83R ...
<delhage> livstids permban på Barre va? ;)
<Barre> ... 1F4KjtBiXxOHWfPIO7UuiAhQrj8T2HiKWOm2hqbT010TcUu/wBvoTytcsKR1OIwoR1RnuDYlthrztVCFznCUlHlNh17ZKLfAmYQv90wbQjqeVcwi7a8WrB08VzzB5IvH3LRzGVWQmJjGehUZgfnXenWHBVSyk+fzO5PzNzMwb69dalKJ7XgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAp+1CDulJBPiC6amz6G3U7H2q1pZ7ZZZf+HXuq76Ph/wAf5KbhxY51dSrvEpAItsGH7j51POyM8Sg8pMufFpqbhP6Yf6mcSXZf6o1Pyt+zVy5cMyy1woyyoeuZPnY3+YHzqCXmgziS4Lmq5GKAhcNdQcVCy3DEFdtO8W535E5q7tjJ+HNPrssVzSjyb+zOFVsEkrsSQir1+EW1qHVXShf4cV6/uSKtSg5NkmLDgxtJmswIsNL0nbLxFW1wyKNa ...
<Barre> ... 2OeTHEOcQMkhBFiLWtcEWNIQhRmUT2dkptJkHgspaCJm3ygG+9xob/KrF0dtkkQy7JtRHIoBQCgFAKAUAoBQGg4cTGzDwJz3Uv0/tBP+byqprL3UlFdv9jQ0VXLkzDHYZWeNXzZAHZRmIa4sFNxYg2L89b1p/wDF6oW2Wb1l4X7nPxe2cK47X6nPYjDlVQFmV42YA2BDKbjW4t06bCtx/DWtRta8j9fZmatUnXuXZZwQsJrF8yoFNiADd84zab2sP81U/iemr0sowg3mWeyTTzd1UptdFxWOBQFfh5VXEzF1zgpCB5H7zWu7ITlVHY8cv8yxVKKXJt7MiLuZocwzRyvz1APjUW9G+lR6x2q2NiXDX+SSKhKtplxj8EqIGQ3vbfz5iq1F8p2bJC2lQipI9xIUxRslhqP3vUdMpK2cZ88HdkY+GpIoeHyZZZ4Lg5C ...
<Barre> ... riw2EuYkH0ZW9iK058wjP3/gpzWCwqI4FAKAUAoBQCgFeg1xjPJkuygLmuAPEb2tcg2+XMVBqLfBrUkstv9C1pqVY3knJGI7RqctttRcgHztz1J86xLZytlu/1GvCKisIp8azuoaNRYEMLklmFrG3LUai/ltX0vwZ/gblbP25X0f8mT8QtjfW6l+pICgqLG4Ntuhsa/QoyUuUfNSj6Mi8KjEkTkG7FmPoRbLe2wGlvKvzr/kF8o6/LfSX/p9d8NrjLTbfcnRPmF7WPMcweYrxNNZXRmyi4ycWZUOTkEx7JiJZMjOrsUaxBKmJmVbAkaFT8/WtVUqVUUu/+yXjGCDHGxlfEqzRSO17A3FhYKrgGzaC/lmNql8NeGoP0PNyxg6CHtM4QJKjEAmxjsy+tmIYemvrVF/D4qblH/J07Mx25I2I49KwKRJ3am3ik8TE67 ...
<Barre> ... IpsPdvapI6GOd0nyeKXG0m9lcPaHvizM85DuWN20FgPboLDU1BqpZntXSOZvLLmqxwKAUAoBQCgFAKAjWBlubeBd+d3O1ulgdb+1Vdc/6aXq2/0Ro6CPzMyxspksliM4u5G1tRY3AOh2qvoaFu3PlIs6u3w4YXZtkcAXNgBr5DzrS7MUgyyFY3IB0z5NDf1t6k19voFZDSpWLDM23a7+HwZcKiUSZEscgOUgnLa4KnTc2JHtXxv/JIOue5+r498YPoPhUsrBsZ7TZVzXtmcH4elx5nQaVQ0bm68y6XRLr1Dv1JVWjMOS41ABi2Ki2aJC/QtmYA+thvWrpW3Vz7nr6RH8z9dhVgj7I3+JRc5Ft1v4fntXri0dKDJdeNHvRb9kp80Tpb+FIy77hrOPTRre1Zusjieffk7l7l5VQ4FAKAUAoBQCgFAaMKM5dgfCbWJ ...
<Barre> ... AKHLcfrmuf6R1rP188OKf8AuTW0UWoZ9z2KMB3Nybm3y1+t/pVrTJeDEq66ebcexsZgASdBbX/vU6zngpkCOfLGQPAVViDuQTcjTrqK++qhKGnSl3jkynJSuaXWTLBoqEeHQvlIve3hF/XUa9a+M/5CnKcln5Usf7+Zt/DJeZfUm42MKwcaAEi+lrG/vpZdegNYGgs8zi+2aWurcofYSOFBJNgASSeQG5+VamMvCMc4xZjIWlOhkOYA6WXQID6LYnzJrZrhsioo6l7exN4RwlcQFmlF494oyNG6SP18l9zVbUahx8kB8p1B2ty2ty9LbW8qz8vs5OT4pgBh5AEGWKT4V5K4uWA6AixHmDWnpbd8cPtHXZv7It95iV53hY+6uP8AjUWuXyP7nsukdLVA4FAKAUAoBQCgIuPjRlCuSASLEE8tdbbjyOhqSvdl7Udx ...
<Barre> ... bTyjNMUVIRlLEglO6BLEKCT4Rr1200HoKE/h9lrcquffJp06qLXPBpweMRiVDAsWfnqbWvvrcaA31q1CEowUWsNdlLVRe9y9DbxA/dv6H6b1Y0rSvg37r9ypJNppFffwMToVAP1Br9Bu6wjEo75MmmaMyPdSkd3AGja6km+jXNwNrdNa+M+OaNz1G1cbuTe+G6iEYJtEniHGwkndlowxKLfNmy5/EDYDKdgPiG+tY8fgc4xbnLrtL1/Pj/ejVs1XGUiHx2ArhXRQWCFbgkXIBDMo9thz2q5p+bUZyb3bmczi3EsPgbSTKoYdHYKT7XNaucckcc7jvwoGg0A0A6AbVhN55PBXgKftXFfDs2xjKOD0ysM3+m4qxpZbbV9TqPZztmSVJIiVkZo002YFtVYbEAXPlWlaouDU+j2PszuqxTgUAoBQCgFAKA4N+IGOPu4 ...
<Barre> ... 5u5bUC+hW972VudjtX2fgaS3zrGff/wAPF4kX0WXZ6Z4WzLJIXIDq5GpHituLbMbgC2vlXtNWnknCv07wcTslHkuuEvcSE/zsdTc3IDMT0LEk6aV8/wDFo7L9qXoSZ3LLZnxAv8KrdT8RGr+lvTnr6VDoFpnZm+WEv8nFjnt8nZT8RxyquZwyI4sGZXUG4OxI96+2/FUyT8+GZX4a9SXkyc9xLtNAkSpGrvLlILkncMpsCdbG17gcq+axc7lZZLck+DchRhYSwii4eGnDW+J38IFhc3zE223096llZtlvZbwlDDOowGBdD93hZg92JDBFU5jcEsSQCNrirC1+lr5XZQlW5dsiLE0askgUGPEIWC7W7xJNPZqoysVnnj6okXEkfRzuawV0cHlDwh8YizwTJ/NHIP8ASbVLT/cj90exfJyXBps8uEYbE38tYmrU1K ...
<Barre> ... xXI7xjKO5rGIxQCgFAKAUAoDF4wfiAPqAf1r3LXR7llfxHg6SsHzyRsFy3ja113sQQR9KtabWW6dNQfYzns28M4YkAbIWOcgkscx0FtzUd+ondLdPsN5MuMX7iXLoxRgNbanQfW1c082RPYLzI47j/ABCafCR4RiG7sAqAtnUKCASb3IAuNAOVbMe8mk44OCgi705Rpb4tbm2tvf4qnfBElk+i9jY1E5ARfBFqbajxDL7nxVna1+Rc+pHqXwkdnWX9CofPON4pJBi5ImDhmOUjYlVjUAddR9RW3p62oRizr/6SO9wOLEyLIARm1sdwbkEHzBBFY9kNktp41hm+uDwCi45B85wL/Z11BP2WRwRzKoSPnlNbli8WHHqSP5sHdcO4pHPfISCLEqylHAOxIPI66i40rHsqlB8nMotEyozkUAoBQCgFAKAUAoDXPGGVl ...
<cHarNe2> någon som kickar?
<Barre> ... N7EWNtD7V1GTjJSR6m10UmH7Kxgs0kkkpIADNZWGt7gqBrVqesm8YWCV3yeGVr9gY7tkkKq29wS3nsQD66VKte8cxOlfhdHTcM4dHAndxiw3J5sep86pWWSseZEMpNvkcXizwTILgtG4Ft/hNqVPE0/seLs47g64aUJIwkjUBHMRA7rNoQRYXbra9hWrY7lwv1LsdHdJ9fmX3ZLFlkkja2ZGLabZZCzL8vEP7ao6uGJJ+/8EWqodM8MvqqFYDegPmOWQ54iv3ZlnV5FIaS2dxfKba+d/at5S8qa7wv2NCOhsnFWRWcnW8PxYlxhVAQsMJGYj4s7LYDqBl+ZNZlsHCvMvVkF0LK4qM1jk6EVUKwoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAG9AfOMOVHeRrtFJKoAvbKHbLb209q3Vyk364PptHNTpWS17KT3xAJWwkiYL18LI ...
<Anarieth> försökte klistra in länken till en bild från google image seacrh? :P
<Barre> ... 2otpuaq6yPkX3KHxJScISf1OyFZhkAb0B83jDIXNy33suZSLn43uFtrv1rdWGl9kfTaRuNUWueOv+iTwziZinzxrnFskoGml7rYnQuDfTzN6jup3xwQ63TfiF5FyjuMLjEkXOjAjnyI8iDtWTKuUXhowZRcXtawbgw6j/wA51y00cnteAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQFVP2hgW4DM5Bt4FLC/S40+tWYaWyRPDTWz+WJWY7tDI4yxIYr7uzAuPyqLi/mTp0NT16NJ5m8/QvU/C7G/OczIURoogD4SNQTZdCFzH+ok771fTb5NOThCUakXXCDbEQ67sw+aNp9B8qraj+2yH4pFKg7QVknzucgb0B83ixsd5MzqCJZQ1yBY5261ubXhfZH02jsrVSy+j0d4kS4mSxhmIKFde7ucoDdc2huOZrxTjKbgu0Q0fEIyslGXGXwe ...
<HeMan> verkar inte vara någon som är OP
<Barre> ... mCOQZyI3Bt4jY6etdZa6L+2uXPBHwUypiIThkQnvFBKgAMG8JQEDxaXJ6Za8sW6D3Pgzteq3W0vT1Pp1YZgigFAKAUAoBQCgFAePsfQ16uwj5VwfiFoo0cNmCrawzXFtxlv8AW1fQThno+louUYJS7JRxzuckUZzcgbE+yqST75RXLUYrMng6u1m36fV/9F3H2dmXAyR6tNLIsjAMLjKV0DWsSADblc1ReojK9S9EsGE7lK7fl/yYcH7OzLLHJk7sKwN5JTI9reIZRcag2veurtVW4uJPqdVTOG1J/mztBWYZwoDnj2Qw4keRTIjOxY2IOrG5+IHnVxa2xJIsQ1U4LES0XhUXciDIDGoACm/I3Bvve+t6r+LPfvzyQ75bt3qUr9g8ESSEYEm985O/kbirEddcvU6Vsl0XXD+FRQfw0ANrZjqxHS55eVQWXTs+Zn ...
<Linda^> orkzz
<Barre> ... k7JTeWybURwKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAvQFfPwTDP8UER5/AN/apfGsXqdb5LpkvD4dEFkRUHRVCj6Vw5OXbOctm2uQLUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAf//Z
<Barre> oj.
<Linda^> oj
<goinghuge> Vi fick i uppgift att göra något speciellt med våra terminaler. Han går runt och kollar på våra terminaler nu. Här är min terminal http://puu.sh/busJ1/92a2de3f2b.png
<Barre> sorry... :/
<Barre> Världens längsta länk tror jag
 * Barre ber så hemskt mycket om ursäkt till kanalen
<Barre> paste fail!
<Barre> det låg nått skräp i min paste buffer
<Barre> delhage: nått sånt skulle inte kännas helt fel
<Linda^> Barre: du borde väl ändå ge dig ..
<Linda^> preics
<Linda^> en kick
<HeMan> :)
<Linda^> :d
<delhage> åh nej, nu är han tillbaks...
<delhage> ;)
<Linda^> ohno
<Linda^> göm er!
<Barre> Barre, skärp dig
<Anarieth> Barre: Var det en bild från google? :P
<larsemil> kan vi prata en gång till om vilka som ska ha op här inne..
<delhage> haha
<Barre> Anarieth: det var tanken..
<Linda^> larsemil: han kickade ju sig själv iaf :P
<HeMan> nu blev det lite drag i kanalen i alla fall
<Anarieth> urlen till bilderna där är lite "speciell" :P
<Barre> Anarieth: minst sagt
<Linda^> jag brukar länka till bild direkt, länken är lite kortare då.
<Linda^> Alltså så man ser bara bilden, och inte dom andra runtomkring
<Barre> det var lite så jag trodde att jag gjorde...
<Linda^> heh
<Linda^> känns som du borde kunna se slutet på länken isf
<Barre> ja jag gjorde fel... ja jag floodade lite grann. Ja, jag skäms.. nu lämnar vi detta då.. :)
<delhage> Barre: ta en selfie med dumstrut och pasta in den i kanalen...
<Linda^> nej, pejsta inte in något!
<Linda^> Vi såg hur det gick sist
<Barre> hahahah
<delhage> i binärform!
<HeMan> yeah! floodstorm!
<larsemil> delhage: jag tycker gott han kan bygga selfien, bitbangad.
<larsemil> Barre: var det där mer eller mindre pinsamt än att ha råkat dubbelposta en bugg?
<Barre> it's up there
<HeMan> Barre: fast; jag vill ju fortfarande se bilden!
<tiina> någon som kan hjälpa med upstart av ubuntu jag har problem med?
<realubot> Kommentar? http://techworld.idg.se/2.2524/1.582334/krypterad-lagring-for-linux
<andol> "Mega skiljer sig åt från sina konkurrenter genom att lova kryptering hela vägen." känns lite tveksamt att skriva, då även SpiderOak krypterar lokalt.
<realubot> andol: Okej.
<HeMan> Mega kör väl dedup med så det läcker info
<andol> HeMan: Kör du med kryptering lokalt så behöver du ju även göra med dedupen lokalt, och då har jag svårt att se vilken information som skulle läcka?
<andol> Eller ja, du kan ju försöka köra dedup serverside med lokal krypteringe, men det känns inte så meningsfullt :)
<andol> Givet att det där lokal krypterning som menas med "kryptering hela vägen", vilket ju inte är en den klarast utav formuleringar.
<tiina> Hur installerar jag ati legacy
<smallfoot-> NÃ¥gon som installerat Skype i 14.10 Utopic?
<David-A> ny hårddisk blev en Western Digital Green 3TB, få se om den funkar
<tiina> hallåååå idag.....vem kan hjälpa mig att installera proprietära grafik inställningar
<tiina> ingen hääär eller??
<Spookan> tiina: Google?
<ibm> när jag försöker logga in i det grafiska xubuntu så får jag bara den originala bakgrundsbliden den blåa, när jag sedan försökte skapa ett nytt med adduser så loggades jag in och ut direkt under 1 sekund alltså med det nya användarkontot och med gäst går det att logga in men det står att allt är bara temporärt och försvinner så fort jag loggar ut?
<ibm> har någon lust att hjälp till?
<ibm> hur kan jag fixa detta?
<ibm> jag vill behålla alla mina grejer och alla program inställningar i det vanliga kontot?
<tiina> Heeejjjjj
<tiina> Jag skulle behöva veta hur jag ska installera mitt grafikkort på trusty
<ibm> är trusty någon dist?
<ibm> eller är det som typ multiverse?
<tiina> ja 14.04
<tiina> ubuntu
<yarre> tiina: vad för grafikkort?
<tiina> Ati Radeon HD 3450
<tiina> jag tror man ska installera 13.1 Legacy linux x86.....har installerat det men det tydligen fattas installationer innan man ska görA???
<yarre> tiina: du har ett så gammalt grafikkort att det följer med bättre drivrutiner i 14.04 redan
<yarre> ATI gör inte drivrutiner som fungerar till ett så gammalt kort
<tiina> joda det finns det är bara det att ,att sa installera nåt innan det
<tiina> legacy ska kunna installeras
<David-A> har startat en test "badblocks -s -n /dev/sdb" på den nya disken. gjort 0.06% på 1 minut, det kommer alltså ta 28 timmar!
<David-A> säg att jag räknat fel
<einand> hur fungerar badblocks, räknar den ut clusterstorlek m.m. automatiskt, för annars tar det oändligt lång tid
<David-A> bra fråga
<David-A> einand: block size 1024 bytes, number of blocks tested at a time 64, att disken har 4k block borde inte vara en flaskhals
<einand> fast, blocksize 1024  bytes, stämmer det
<einand> är det en ssd?
<David-A> nä, vanlig snurrande hårddisk, 3TB med fysisk sektorstorlek 4k
<einand> men sätt den på 4k då
<einand> annars så kommer du ju skriva 4 gånger till samma sektor
<David-A> med 1024x64 blir det väl att den läser o skriver 16 block i följd i taget. troligen bättre än 1 block i taget.
<David-A> badblock -n 1) läser existerande data, 2) skriver slumpdata, 3) läser o verifierar slumpdatat, 4) skriver tillbaka existerande data. kanske 2) o 3) upprepas flera ggr. minst 4 läs el skriv av varje block
<David-A> med uthållig läs/skrivhast 130 MB/s o 4 läs/skriv av varje block borde 3TB ta mindre än 2 timmar, om jag räknat rätt
<einand> ok
<David-A> (fortfarande badblock har nu gjort 4,5% på 1tim18min, vilket lär bli ca 28 tim, 29 tim)
<ibm> när jag försöker logga in i det grafiska xubuntu så får jag bara den originala bakgrundsbliden den blåa, när jag sedan försökte skapa ett nytt med adduser så loggades jag in och ut direkt under 1 sekund alltså med det nya användarkontot och med gäst går det att logga in men det står att allt är bara temporärt och försvinner så fort jag loggar ut?
<ibm> har någon lust att hjälp till?
<ibm> jag vill behålla alla mina grejer och alla program inställningar i det vanliga kontot?
<ibm> hur kan jag fixa detta?
<ibm> David-A varför kör du inte fsck -f -c /dev/sda istället
<ibm> David-A avmontera disken först så klart
<David-A> ibm: normalt checkar fsck ett filsystem (datastrukturen som håller reda på var mappar o filer är), inte alla block på en hårddisk
<David-A> ibm: men flaggan -c testar badblocks
<ibm> David-A alla som finns på partitionen
<ibm> David-A ja med -f -c alltså
<David-A> ibm: jag kan troligen inte använda fsck eftersom jag ännu inte har nåra filsystem i partitionerna
<David-A> ibm: har inte ens några partitioner, om man ska va noga
<ibm> David-A det är bara att skapa en partition
<ibm> David-A enklast tycker jag
<ibm> David-A för det du kör är ett test på flera varv kanske
<David-A> ibm: jag har skapat partitioner o sen skapat filsystem i dem, sedan tagit bort allt o skapat partitioner igen, o så tagit bort dem
<David-A> ibm: badblocks borde vara mer rätt för att testa disken, även om fsck -c kan göra det. badblocks har mer alternativ.
<ibm> David-A det borde inte ta mer än 3 timmar eller högst 5 timmar om du kör bara ett helt varv
<ibm> David-A skillnaden är väl att den testar boot sektorn (mbr) och kanske även (mtr)
<ibm> David-A men den går även att köra separat
<ibm> David-A är det någon låg nivå formatering du kör kanske?
<ibm> David-A eller någon låg nivå test?
<David-A> ibm: jag hittar inte hur många läs/skriv badblocks -n gör, men troligen minst 4. om det är som -w blir det 10.
<David-A> men det borde inte ta 29 timmar
<David-A> ibm: badblocks formatterar väl inget
<David-A> ibm: det finns self-test i smart, en snabb o en långsam. snabb borde gå på några minuter, långsam kan en el flera timmar. de har jag inte testat än. kanske borde ha börjat med det.
<David-A> ibm: hursomhelst, efter badblocks tänker jag skapa filsystem o kopiera två stora videor till disken, i tusentals kopior tills den blir full. o så kolla checksum på dem att de kan läsas tillbaka utan fel. det borde ta flera timmar.
<David-A> ibm: OM det då blir fel så sänder jag tillbaka disken på garantin, o ifall de undersöker den i fabriken så kommer jag att kalla filerna "nude0001","nude0002",etc. då vågar de inte neka garantiärendet.
<ibm> David-A har du fel på disken?
<ibm> David-A eller tror du bara det?
<ibm> när jag försöker logga in i det grafiska xubuntu så får jag bara den originala bakgrundsbliden den blåa, när jag sedan försökte skapa ett nytt med adduser så loggades jag in och ut direkt under 1 sekund alltså med det nya användarkontot och med gäst går det att logga in men det står att allt är bara temporärt och försvinner så fort jag loggar ut?
<ibm> har någon lust att hjälp till?
<ibm> jag vill behålla alla mina grejer och alla program inställningar i det vanliga kontot?
<ibm> hur kan jag fixa detta?
<David-A> ibm: har du gjort backup av /home ? det är där dina personliga programinställningar finns (o bokmärken, kakor, etc)
<ibm> David-A nej inte än
<David-A> ibm: om du har backup är det inte så nervöst att härja med systemet sen
<ibm> David-A jag vet inte hur man kan göra så att alla inställningar följer med
<David-A> ibm: jag vet inte vad som är fel, du sa för några dar sen att det har funkat förut o du inte ändrat nåt när det sluta funka
<David-A> ibm: gör backup av hela /home eller hela /home/DITTNAMN
<David-A> ibm: du gör backup av allt där, inklusive dot-filerna, som innehåller inställningar
<ibm> David-A ja det stämmer bra förutom vanliga uppdaterinagar
<ibm> David-A jag kan ju inte göra backup nu som gäst
<David-A> ibm: (jag testar disken för att den är ny. bäst att upptäcka tidiga fel innan man börjar använda den, sen är det mer jobb att fixa fel) (ska bli backupdisk)
<ibm> David-A kör du raid?
<David-A> ibm: jo, du kan göra backup som gäst om du känner till ditt lösenord till din vanliga användare
<ibm> David-A eller vanlig backup?
<David-A> ibm: nej inte raid. en hd för system o home, o en hd för backup
<ibm> David-A jag får ju inte tillgång till användarkontot mappen
<ibm> David-A alltså som gäst
<ibm> David-A så det går inte grafiskt i alla fall
<David-A> ibm: men i en terminal, som gäst el vemsomhelst, bör du kunna logga in som dej själv om du kan ditt lösenord
<ibm> David-A ok
<David-A> ibm: ja, du får göra backupen med terminalkommandon.
<David-A> ibm: hur mycket filer har du? får det plats på ett usb-minne?
<ibm> David-A hur gör man det?
<ibm> David-A ja det får gått med plats på usb?
<David-A> ibm: det finns många alternativ. bara kopiera mappar o filer "cp" o "rsync". spara i arkivfil "tar" o "zip".
<ibm> David-A kommer alla dolda filer med?
<David-A> ibm: ja, om du kopierar på rätt sätt.
<ibm> David-A och program inställningarna?
<David-A> ibm: jag antar att usb-minnet har FAT el NTFS.
<ibm> David-A jag tror att det är fat 32
<David-A> ibm: när man gör backupper vill man ofta att alla filrättigheter i unix/linux ska sparas
<David-A> ibm: då kan man packa filerna i ett "tar"-arkiv på usb-minnet
<David-A> ibm: eller så kan man spara i ett "zip"-arkiv på usb-minnet (zip i linux kan spara filrättigheter som finns i linux)
<David-A> ibm: eller så kan du formattera om usb-minnet till ett linux-kompatibelt filsystem, t.ex ext2 (el ext3/ext4), o kopiera med "cp" el "rsync"
<ibm> David-A som sagt hur gör jag då för att få med alla dolda filer och programinställningar?
<David-A> ibm: det är på olika sätt beroende på om du väljer tar, zip, cp el rsync
<ibm> David-A nej jag vill behålla även det jag har på usb minnet?
<David-A> ibm: du kan behålla det som finns på usb-minnet, bara det finns tillräckligt ledigt utrymme
<ibm> David-A vilken är bäst och säkrast
<ibm> David-A av formaten då
<David-A> ibm: du kan t.ex. skapa en ny mapp på usb-minnet som du kallar "backup-home-20140912", till vilket du kan kopiera med tar, zip, cp el rsync
<ibm> David-A zip, rar, tar, cp, eller rsync i så fall
<ibm> David-A vilken är bäst och säkrast
<ibm> David-A av dessa
<ibm> David-A zip, rar, tar, cp, eller rsync i så fall
<David-A> ibm: jag tycker att formattera om till ext2/ext3/ext4 är bäst o säkrast, för då kan man lätt se vad som finns för filer i backuppen, o man kan lätt kopiera tillbaka bara en del av filerna om man vill. men det kan ju inte du välja.
<ibm> David-A så att det inte blir något fel
<ibm> David-A jag vill fortfarande kunna använda usb i windows
<David-A> ibm: med FAT el NTFS är tar o zip bra för att alla filrättigheter följer med, men å andra sidan är rätt filrättigheter inte absolut nödvändigt för filer i /home
<David-A> ibm: ska vi säga "tar" då?
<ibm> David-A så vilken är säkrast utan någon formatering
<David-A> ibm: fast med FAT får inte en fil vara mer än 2GB, eller var det 4GB? alla dina filer i /home blir EN tar-fil. så din /home får inte vara mer än 2GB, el var det 4GB?
<David-A> ibm: är usb:n fat el ntfs?
<ibm> David-A jag tror att det är fat 32
<David-A> ibm: är din /home mindre än 2GB?
<ibm> David-A så den ska kunna vara typ så stor som 2 tb när det gäller partitioner
<David-A> ibm: (det går att dela upp en stor tar-fil i flera små filer, med "split" men då är det ytterligare ett kommando att komma ihåg, o fler saker att göra i rätt ordning)
<ibm> David-A inte gb utan tb
<David-A> ibm: inte hur stor partitionen är, hur mycket plats tar filerna i /home som finns där just nu?
<ibm> David-A jag menar filsystemet fat 32
<David-A> ibm: (så stor som tar-arkivet med alla filer i kommer att bli)
<ibm> David-A zip komprimeras så det är riskabelt lite
<ibm> David-A gör inte tar det också
<ibm> David-A är det också komprimering
<David-A> ibm: det går att komprimmera tar
<David-A> ibm: bara enkel tar, utan komprimmering, komprimmerar inte
<ibm> David-A nej jag vill inte komprimera så att det blir säkrare
<David-A> ibm: jag tror inte komprimmeringen gör det osäkrare. det är lite mer att komma ihåg, men inte mycket
<ibm> David-A annars kan det uppstå fel när man packar ner grejer
<David-A> ibm: om din /home är jättestor så att komprimmering faktiskt skulle behövas, så är det troligt att mycket av det stora är musik,bilder o video, som inte kan komprimmeras för det är redan komprimmerat
<David-A> ibm: så vi gör kalkylen som om vi inte komprimerar
<David-A> ibm: hur mycket plats tar filerna i home? mindre än 2GB?
<ibm> David-A nej musik och video och sånt som tar plats har jag på ett annat ställe
<David-A> ibm: du kan kolla med kommandot ''df -h /home''
<ibm> David-A så det borde inte bli så mycket vet dock ej program inställnigar hur mycket de kan ta
<ibm> David-A det verkar att jag inte har mer än 1 gb bara
<David-A> ibm: inställningarna tar jättelite, men det kan finnas surf-cache bland dot-filerna, som kanske tar ca 100MB (0,1GB)
<ibm> David-A så det är bra som sagt ovan
<ibm> David-A då borde det inte spela något roll
<ibm> David-A då borde det inte spela något roll
<David-A> ibm: är du inloggad som du, eller som root? (inte gäst)
<ibm> David-A då borde det inte spela någon roll
<ibm> David-A i den grafiska är jag bara som gäst men här som mig själv
<David-A> ibm: vad är usb-minnet monterat som?
<ibm> David-A i den grafiska eller här eller är det kanske samma
<David-A> ibm: är du inloggad grafiskt nånstans? du sa att det varken gick med dej el gäst?
<ibm> David-A jo bara som gäst efter vi skapade det andra kontot
<ibm> David-A som jag beskrev ovan
<ibm> när jag försöker logga in i det grafiska xubuntu så får jag bara den originala bakgrundsbliden den blåa, när jag sedan försökte skapa ett nytt med adduser så loggades jag in och ut direkt under 1 sekund alltså med det nya användarkontot och med gäst går det att logga in men det står att allt är bara temporärt och försvinner så fort jag loggar ut?
<ibm> när jag försöker logga in i det grafiska xubuntu så får jag bara den originala bakgrundsbliden den blåa, när jag sedan försökte skapa ett nytt med adduser så loggades jag in och ut direkt under 1 sekund alltså med det nya användarkontot och med gäst går det att logga in men det står att allt är bara temporärt och försvinner så fort jag loggar ut?
<David-A> ibm: för att tar-kommandot ska kunna läsa alla dina filer bör du vara inloggad som dej el root. du kan logga in som dej el root i en terminal som gäst startar.
<ibm> David-A ok
<ibm> David-A hur
<David-A> ibm: du upprepar samma sak, som chat-använderan "root_" brukade göra
<David-A> ibm: vad heter du, när du inte är gäst el root?
<ibm> David-A ibm så klart jag är ju samma person
<ibm> David-A jag kör irssi här
<David-A> ibm: (det är inte självklart att nicken i chat är samma som loginnen i datorn) (jag är inte exakt samma)
<ibm> David-A ja om man inte ändrar
<ibm> David-A jag hade sagt det när jag var root
<David-A> ibm: vad heter usb-minnet när det pluggas in? monterings-punkten?
<ibm> David-A jag kör terminalen i den grafiska delen så jag tittar där
<ibm> David-A men hur blir jag inloggad där som mig själv
<David-A> ibm: man kan byta användare i en terminal med ''su ibm'' eller ''su - ibm'', men gör inte det än
<David-A> ibm: jag tror du kan använda sudo tar i stället, så det inte blir problem om usb-minnet monteras med gäst:s rättigheter
<ibm> David-A vänta jag loggar in med xchat istället, det är enklare, jag vet inte hur jag ska kopiera texten annars
<ibm> David-A vänta
<IBM> David-A /media/guest-FVznWX/KINGSTON/
<IBM> David-A har skapat en mapp som heter backup i den
<IBM> David-A ok vad ska jag göra nu då?
<David-A> IBM: sudo tar cf /media/guest-FVznWX/KINGSTON/backup/homeibm20140912.tar /home/ibm
<David-A> IBM: men först kollar vi storlekar
<IBM> David-A ok
<David-A> IBM: df -h /home
<David-A> IBM: df -h /media/guest-FVznWX/KINGSTON
<IBM> David-A guest-FVznWX@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$ df -h /media/guest-FVznWX/KINGSTON
<IBM> Filsystem      Storlek Använt Ledigt Anv% Monterat på
<IBM> /dev/sdb1          15G   1,8G    13G  13% /media/guest-FVznWX/KINGSTON
<IBM> guest-FVznWX@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$
<IBM> David-A och /home är 1 gb
<David-A> IBM: är /home en separat partition? prova ''du -h -s /home/ibm''
<IBM> David-A guest-FVznWX@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$ du -h -s /home/ibm
<IBM> du: kan inte läsa katalog ”/home/ibm”: Åtkomst nekas
<IBM> 4,0K	/home/ibm
<IBM> guest-FVznWX@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$
<David-A> IBM: funkar?  ''sudo du -h -s /home/ibm''
<IBM> David-A guest-FVznWX@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$ sudo du -h -s /home/ibm
<IBM> sudo: unable to change to root gid: Operationen inte tillåten
<IBM> guest-FVznWX@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$
#ubuntu-se 2014-09-12
<David-A> IBM: om du först gör loggar in med su då?  ''su - ibm''
<IBM> David-A föresten om du kommer ihåg så är användarkontot krypterat alltså redan från installationen
<David-A> IBM: jag tyckte du sa att det inte var det. men om "su - ibm" o efterföljande tar funkar så gör det inget.
<IBM> David-A su - ibm med binde streck eller utan
<David-A> IBM: det kan gå båda, men med bindestreck är nog bäst nu
<IBM> David-A vad är skillnaden
<David-A> ''man su''
<IBM> David-A ok
<IBM> David-A guest-FVznWX@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$ su - ibm
<IBM> Lösenord:
<IBM> setgid: Operationen inte tillåten
<IBM> guest-FVznWX@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$
<David-A> IBM: guest kanske är en ganska dålig användare, som datorn inte litar nånting gnutta alls på
<IBM> David-A jag provar utan binde streck
<IBM> David-A nej det hjälper inte heller
<IBM> David-A hur ska man då göra?
<David-A> IBM: du har kommandot för att kolla storleken på /home/ibm: ''du -h -s /home/ibm''
<David-A> IBM: du har tar-kommandot, eventuellt med sudo före
<IBM> David-A ok?
<David-A> IBM: kan du alt-ctrl-f1 el f2, logga in som ibm där, kolla storleken med du-kommandot o sen backuppa med tar-kommandot?
<IBM> David-A det står 427 mb?
<IBM> David-A är det inte bättre ta med hela /home?
<David-A> IBM: då är det ungefär så tar-filen kommer bli
<IBM> David-A /home är större på 1 gb
<David-A> IBM: det är väl bara inställningar för ibm som är värt att spara? användaren "test" o "gäst" är väl ointressanta?
<David-A> IBM: har du fler intressanta användare?
<IBM> David-A /home filerna på /home
<IBM> David-A jag har en iso fil där
<IBM> David-A men jag kan flytta den dit
<David-A> IBM: du har en iso-fil vardå?
<IBM> David-A under /home
<IBM> David-A /home den borde inte vara där
<David-A> IBM: är den värd o spara?
<IBM> David-A ja jag flyttar den bara
<David-A> IBM: om iso-filen är stor o tar-filen blir 1GB då tar det kansk 10-20 minuter att skriva tar-filen till usb-minnet. (usb-minnen brukar inte vara snabba på skrivning)
<IBM> David-A kan jag inte bara flytta den till användarkontot så den kommer
<David-A> IBM: om du flyttar den till /home/ibm så kommer den med i tar-filen för /home/ibm
<IBM> David-A eller ta med hela home utan test och gäst
<David-A> IBM: men om det är en ned-laddad iso-fil kan man ju bara ladda ner den igen, så man behöver normalt inte backuppa en iso-fil
<IBM> David-A nej den går inte att ladda ner
<David-A> IBM: ok, flytta den till /home/ibm då
<IBM> David-A men den kan jag då göra en annan gång
<David-A> IBM: ja, du kan låta den ligga kvar, backa upp /home/ibm med tar, o sen kopiera iso-filen till usb-minnet som en vanlig fil (utanför tar)
<IBM> David-A men hur kan jag kopiera den när jag inte har access till home
<IBM> David-A det funkar inte grafiskt
<IBM> David-A vad kan man skriva
<David-A> 16.96% done, 4:54:46 elapsed -> 24 tim 3 min 14 sek kvar av badblocks test
<IBM> oj då himla överdrivet
<IBM> den sliter hårddisken mer än den gör nytta
<David-A> IBM: för att kopiera iso-filen: ''cp /home/xubuntu.iso /media/guest-FVznWX/KINGSTON/backup''
<David-A> IBM: eventuellt med sudo före
<David-A> IBM: om du inte kan logga in som ibm el root från guest, så får du göra alt-ctrl-f1 el f2 o logga in som ibm
<David-A> IBM: då kan du inte se chat o tar-kommandot samtidigt, så lägg tar-kommandot på minnet, eventuellt med sudo före, men du kan prova utan sudo först
<IBM> David-A vad ska jag skriva exact?
<IBM> David-A tar och sen?
<David-A> IBM: det står i chatten för 57 minuter sen
<David-A> IBM: aha du har bytt chatt
<IBM> David-A ja
<David-A> IBM:  sudo tar cf /media/guest-FVznWX/KINGSTON/backup/homeibm20140912.tar /home/ibm
<David-A> IBM: du kan ändra homeibm20140912 till home-ibm-20140912 om du gillar långa filnamn
<IBM> David-A kan jag inte förkorta den till vad som helst
<IBM> David-A typ bara home eller ibm
<David-A> IBM: jo, men det bör ju stå "home" och "ibm" och dagens datum i namnet, så den kan ju inte bli kortare
<IBM> David-A ok
<IBM> David-A sudo tar cf
<IBM> David-A utan typ tar -c -f
<David-A> IBM: tänk om du i framtiden har flera backuper i samma usb-minne, då är det ju bra med datum på dem så du kan skilja dem
<David-A> åt
<IBM> David-A ja ja men jag menar annars spelar namnet ingen roll?
<David-A> IBM: tar behöver inte minus framför flaggorna. standard tar SKA inte ha minus framför flaggorna
<David-A> IBM: nä, filen skulle kunna heta "x.tar". den behöver inte ens ha ".tar" i filnanmet, så den skulle kunna heta "x.jpg" eller bara "x".
<David-A> IBM: men jag rekommenderar att du inte har suffix ".jpg" på en fil som egentligen är en tar.
<David-A> IBM: inte för datorns skull, men för din skull
<IBM> David-A och du är säker då tar den med allt som finns där
<IBM> David-A nej efter . kan man inte skriva vad som helst då vet inte datorn vad det är för typ av fil
<David-A> IBM: jag har inte provat med exakt det mappnamnet o exakt det usb-minnet, men det ska vara så man skriver
<David-A> IBM: jo, datorn vet ändå
<IBM> David-A om jag skriver typ .jpg eller .doc eller bara . då vet inte datorn hur filen ska öppnas med vilket program alltså
<David-A> IBM: det beror på hur din filhanterare är inställd, om den kollar filnamn eller om den kollar mime-typ med file-kommandot
<IBM> David-A ok det går i alla fall inte med windows men det jag menar är att allt som står innan spelar ingen roll för själva datorn
<David-A> IBM: ja, namnet på backupfilen bör vara så att du vet vad det är när du om 50 år hittar usb-minnet i en låda
<IBM> David-A tusen tack
<IBM> David-A och en gång till tusen tack
<David-A> IBM: är det redan klart?
<IBM> David-A nej
<IBM> David-A men ändå
<IBM> David-A i förväg
<David-A> ;)
<David-A> IBM: förr sa man "man ska inte ropa hej förän man är över bäcken"
<IBM> David-A det är nog som du sa att det är usb som jobbar och lite hårddisken
<David-A> IBM: ska vi modernisera till "man ska inte ropa hej förän backuppen är klar"?
<IBM> David-A hur vet man sen att allt kom verkligen med?
<IBM> David-A kan man kontrollera det på något sätt?
<David-A> IBM: man kan lista innehålet i en tarfil med ''tar tf xxx.tar'' eller ''tar tvf xxx.tar''.
<David-A> IBM: i ditt fall ''tar tf /media/guest-FVznWX/KINGSTON/backup/homeibm20140912.tar''
<IBM> David-A ja det är ett fint ordspråk särskilt när det gäller datorer
<IBM> David-A eftersom allt lyckas inte alltid första gången
<David-A> IBM: jag borde egentligen sova en stund, men det är fortfarande 23 timmar kvar på badblocks-testet.
<IBM> David-A ha ha
<IBM> David-A ha ha
<David-A> IBM: nu upprepar du dej som både "root_" och "ibm" brukade göra
<IBM> David-A som sagt det låter att den sliter hårddisken mer än den gör nytta
<David-A> IBM: jag tror den gör nytta.
<David-A> IBM: jag har råkat ut för att när jag kopierat filer från en gammal dator till en ny, så har några av filerna blivit förändrade, utan att cp-kommandot get nåt felmeddelande.
<IBM> David-A jag kan höra din hårddisk hur den kämpar emot ända härifrån
<David-A> IBM: jag upptäckte det innan jag började använda den nya datorn, för jag tog checksummor på alla filer i gamla o nya o upptäckte skillnader.
<David-A> IBM: jag tror inte det var fel på hårddisken i det fallet. kanske moderkortet.
<IBM> David-A men det gäller bara cp?
<IBM> David-A inte tar i alla fall?
<David-A> IBM: tar hade nog råkat ut för samma fel.
<David-A> IBM: jag provade att kopiera ett antar stora filer o för varje nytt försök så blev felen färre o färre.
<IBM> David-A ger inte den heller något meddelande?
<IBM> David-A alltså tar?
<David-A> IBM: det blev inte i/o-error från disken som om det borde blitt om det varit dåliga block som ersattes med reservblock
<David-A> IBM: om underliggande systemanrop ger fel, så ger tar o cp fel.
<IBM> David-A det borde finnas kontroll inbyggt tycker man
<David-A> IBM: om det är så att bittar växlar värde på magnetytan på disken så upptäcker disken det med sina interna checksummor o ger error till operativsystemet.
<IBM> David-A som går igenom hela filen om allt kommer med
<David-A> IBM: jag tror att det jag råka ut för var att bittar ändra värde i kablarna el transistorerna på vägen från den ena disken till den andra. väldigt illa när det händer i en dator. väldigt illa.
<David-A> IBM: jag skickade tillbaka datorn
<David-A> IBM: hårddisken kollar det internt, men det kollas normalt inte i kablar o i processorn.
<IBM> David-A eftersom processorn är så litet så hoppar elektroner ut hela tiden
<David-A> IBM: säg att du lagrar ett tal i ett register i en processsor. 0000000010110001. när du 1 sek senare läser ut talet får du 0000000010110011. det är ingen som kontrollerar det.
<David-A> IBM: det skulle bli för långsam processor om den skulle spara checksummor på alla tal i alla register. man måste lita på att transistorerna inte slår om av sig själva.
<IBM> David-A men det är det jag menar det borde finnas inbyggt i systemet att gemföra att t. ex. storleken exakt är samma
<IBM> David-A men det är det jag menar det borde finnas inbyggt i systemet att gemföra att t. ex. storleken exakt är samma
<IBM> David-A men det är det jag menar det borde finnas inbyggt i systemet att jämföra att t. ex. storleken exakt är samma
<David-A> IBM: nu upprepar du dej igen, som de två andra brukade göra
<David-A> IBM: hårddiskar sparar checksummor på datat
<David-A> IBM: dyra ram-minnen sparar också checksummor på datat i ram
<IBM> David-A jag skrev fel där
<IBM> David-A det är därför jag ändrar det
<David-A> IBM: men det finns alltid luckor, t.ex när data går i kablarna mellan hårddisk o ram o processor.
<David-A> IBM: åh, jag såg inte att det var lite olika upprepningar
<David-A> IBM: du behöver inte upprepa hela om du skriver lite fel
<David-A> IBM: är stavfelet så litet att alla fattar ändå kan man låta det vara
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<David-A> IBM: är startvevet så stort att det blir svårt att förstå kan man upprepa bara det ordet rättstavat med en spjärna före
<David-A> *stavfelet
<David-A> *stjärna
<IBM> David-A fysiska fel uppstår hela tiden hårddisken kontrollerar det men även den kontrollen kan göra fel så klart men typ cp eller programmet som man använder borde åtminstone kolla storleken exakt på den kopierade filen om den är exakt samma
<Umeaboy> Jag använder 14.04 och är fullt uppdaterad. Datorn jag har installerat Ubuntu i är en Toshiba Satellite L755-1DR och jag håller på att portera Sailfish OS till min telefon genom att följa HADK'n här (http://bit.ly/hadk-doc-rev2). Jag har fastnatt på del 7.1.1 när man ska skriva det andra kommandot.
<Umeaboy> Här är felet: http://bit.ly/hadk-doc-rev2
<Umeaboy> Sorry.....
<Umeaboy> Det var länken till HADK'n.
<Umeaboy> Vänta.........
<Umeaboy> HÄR 'r felet: http://pastebin.com/88XPAhY7
<David-A> IBM: nej, den begär att få data i en buffer av en viss storlek. om data av nån anledning blev kortare har buffern ändå samma storlek. programmet kan inte se att sista byten i bufferten inte blev uppdaterad.
<Umeaboy> Kan någon hjälpa mig?
<Umeaboy> Jag har även gjort sudo rpm -U http://repo.merproject.org/obs/mer-tools:/testing/latest_i486/noarch/sdk-utils-0.64-1.18.1.noarch.rpm
<Umeaboy> Det gav inget fel.
<Umeaboy> Dock så fungerar inte det som jag får fel på.
<Umeaboy> Har jag missat något?
<IBM> David-A men den kan jämföra det med originalet
<IBM> David-A vilket de inte alls gör
<Umeaboy> Jag har läst det här, men blir inte klokare: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/sb2-init.1.html
<David-A> Umeaboy: är det android-relaterat och/eller meego? kanske inte så många vakna nu som kan hjälpa dej, här i chatkanalen.
<David-A> Umeaboy: men du får gärna hänga här o se om det kommer nåt svar
<IBM> är detta i telefonen
<Umeaboy> David-A: Cyanogenmod & Sailfish OS.
<Umeaboy> IBM: Nej. Jag bygger ju i Ubuntu.
<Umeaboy> Om det var MIG du frågade.
<David-A> IBM: ett program kan inte jämföra med orginalet. programmet har inte tillgång till orginalet.
<IBM> vad är det du vill göra exakt så man förstår
<David-A> IBM: hårddisken kan inte jämföra med orginalet. hårddisken har inte tillgång till orginalet.
<IBM> David-A det är det jag menar
<Umeaboy> IBM: Jag vill kunna slutföra allt som står i HADK'n.
<David-A> IBM: det enda hårddisken (el ram, el processor register) kan göra, är att spara "redundans", d.v.s checksummor, med vilken den kan kontrollera om nåt avviker från orginalet
<Umeaboy> Här har du min guide för hur man gör & hur långt jag har kommit.
<Umeaboy> http://pastebin.com/KN7j4UvD
<IBM> David-A den kontrollerar inte med originalet om den gjorde det skulle det ta längre tid men ändå värt det
<David-A> IBM: det är inte att det tar längre tid. problemet är att orginalet FINNS INTE KVAR.
<IBM> David-A dock vissa backup program gör det
<IBM> David-A jo om du inte flyttar utan bara kopierar
<IBM> David-A så finns originalet kvar från stället du har kopierat ifrån
<David-A> IBM: om jag har "Madonna.mp3" på hårddisken. hur ska hårddisken, eller processorn, kunna jämföra med originalet? genom att ladda ner originalet igen från piratebay?
<IBM> David-A kanske inte då men om du kopierar till usb minne
<David-A> IBM: o när du om 50 år kopierar tillbaka från usb-minne till framtida hårddisk, vad är originalet usb-minnet ska jämföra med?
<IBM> David-A så borde den kontrollera med originalet vilket den inte gör
<David-A> IBM: "borde". menar du att om 50 år, när du kopierar en fil från ett usb-minne så ska chippet på usb-minnet (el datorn) leta reda på ett original? vardå?
<IBM> David-A om 50 år kanske det inte äns går längre på samma sätt undra hur mycket filsystemet kommer att ändras
<David-A> IBM: sluta slingra dig. vad menar du med "jämföra med originalet"?
<David-A> IBM: menar du att man vid sparande-tillfället läser tillbaka data o jämför med det som just skrivits? verifiering? alltså nu, inte sen när man behöver datat?
<IBM> David-A den du kopierar ifrån så klart
<IBM> David-A det finns inga andra
<David-A> IBM: alltså vid sparande-tillfället, precis när man skrivit datat till disken? det vi skulle kunna kalla verifiering att skrivningen gått bra?
<IBM> David-A ja exakt därför kommer det att ta längre tid och ändå värt det
<IBM> David-A alltså jämföra att båda filerna är samma
<David-A> IBM: ja, en hårddisk får ett block med data, skriver det till en sektor på hårddisken, läser samma sektor igen, o jämför med blocket med data.
<David-A> IBM: men det hjälper inte ett dugg om data ändrade på sig i kabeln på väg till hårddisken. då är datat i blocket i hårddisken som den jämför med redan fel.
<IBM> David-A men den förstör aldrig originalet om du kopierar filen istället för att t. ex. klippa ut den
<IBM> David-A eftersom ett läshuvud inte skriver över något
<David-A> IBM: då har du flyttat kontrollen till utanför hårddisken. processorn läser tillbaka data från hårddisken som den just skickat till hårddisken. o jämför med bufferten som den skickade.
<IBM> David-A man behöver inte komplicera och gå igenom exakt vad som går vart utan bara från hårddisken till hårddisken och igen utan att man skriver över filen
<David-A> IBM: jag förstår inte vad du menar
<David-A> IBM: var bor du? går det natt-buss?
<David-A> 22 tim 17 min kvar
<David-A> zzz
<IBM> David-A typ säg att jag har en viss fil på skrivbordet och ska kopiera den till usb minnet och sen när det är klart så gör jag samma sak igen, då får jag ett meddelande om att det finns samma fil med samma namn redan och visar mig att även storleken är samma, då frågar den om jag vill ersätta den och jag svarar nej eftersom den är samma, bara denna process är någon slags kontroll men skillnaden är att jag nu vill att d
<IBM> en går igenom bit för bit och ser att den verkligen kopierades helt rätt, typ som att kopiera igen utan att ta bort det som finns redan där (alltså bit för bit)
<IBM> David-A ha ha
<IBM> David-A ha ha
<IBM> David-A var bor du då
<IBM> David-A  södertälje
<IBM> David-A det står "tar: Tar bort inledande "/" från namnen i arkivet"
<IBM> David-A vad menas med det Tar bort /
<realubot> "Hälften av partierna i Sveriges riksdag använder e-postservrar som står på utländsk mark. Det betyder att de kan övervakas av andra stater och utländska företag."
<realubot> Mp använder Google Apps för mejl och dokumenthantering.
 * realubot tar en kopp kaffe med extra kaffe.
<recharge> morrn
<realubot> God morgon recharge. Har du laddat batterierna under natten så du är redo för ännu en dag?
<recharge> jajemen, men tyvärr vaknade jag med lite ryggont
<recharge> tror det var för att jag böjde mig konstigt igår när jag sprutade på flytande galltvål på min smutsiga matta.. heh
<recharge> vet du, realubot, om det framöver någon gång när min iphone gjort sitt går att sätta över ubuntu på den så den blir en ubuntuphone?
 * recharge undrar
<realubot> recharge: Jag vet inte. Hitade den här videon när jag googlade så det kanske inte är omöjligt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfYn7N4IbAo
<Spookan> Varför vill man sabba sin iphone med Ubuntu?
<realubot> recharge: Men det är väl mer ett kul än användbart antar jag. Här är de enheter som stöds av Ubuntu Phone: http://askubuntu.com/questions/236276/what-hardware-does-ubuntu-touch-support
<realubot> Ubuntu Touch.
<realubot> Spookan: Jag tror recharge menar när hans iPhone gjort sitt. När han ändå inte behöver den längre. Att installera Ubuntu på en iPhone som man använder låter som en dålig idé.
<recharge> Jag har nämligen en iphone 4 och jag tänker på säkerhetsaspekten realubot. ios 8 som kommer snart kommer tydligen inte att finnas till den... Tänker att det blir som en gammal windows xp dator som är föråldrad som man kan lägga in ubuntu på.
<recharge> tack för länkarna realubot :)
<larsemil> finns det något sätt att stänga alla fönster över ett visst nummer i irssi
<Screedo> goddag i kanalen.
<crox> är det en bra idé att ha windows och linux samma dator?
<Spookan> Nä
<Spookan> Bättre att du köper en Mac. :P
<crox> ända syfte jag har windows kvar, är ju att man kan lira
<Spookan> Spel finns till Linux med..
<Spookan> Windows är inte livet.
<crox> hehe, tror inte hela min bibliotek funkar på linux
<Spookan> Ok.
<crox> hur får man spel och program att funka i wine? alltså som kanske inte finns listad?
<realubot> Kaffe. Nu.
<David-A> IBM: hej!
#ubuntu-se 2014-09-13
<Screedo> God morgon
<peppis> Morn
<Spookan> God morgon!
<peppis> Spookan: Hur är de?
<Spookan> peppis: Det är bra, själv då?
<Screedo> god morgon Spookan
<Screedo> peppis, Spookan: läget?
<Spookan> Screedo: Bara bra, själv då?
<Screedo> Här är det bra.
<Spookan> Jag sitter och letar efter raderade filer på olika hdds :P
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> nu är det frulle, hörs om en stund
<peppis> De är okej med mig.
<Screedo> Spookan: vilket program använder du för att leta file rpå raderade hdd?
<Spookan> Screedo: Disk Drill.
<Spookan> Vet inte om det finns till Linux dock.
<Screedo> ok
<Spookan> Kul och se vad folk slänger. ;)
<crox> är det skillnad på att partionera / och /home än bara /
<Philip5> crox: beror på vad du menar
<Philip5>  / och /home behöver ju i sig inte har något med partitioner att göra
<crox> ok, varför körs det så i ubuntu?
<Philip5> man kan ju däremot välja att ha dem på olika partitioner
<crox> ok
<crox> Philip5: så /home och sånt länkar menar du då?
<Philip5> det väljer man själv
<Philip5> kan ha varje mapp i hela linux som egna partitioner
<crox> nåt du hade rekommenderat?
<peyam> hej
<peyam> en man e här
#ubuntu-se 2014-09-14
<Screedo> God morgon
<Sp00kan> God morgon.
<Screedo> Spookan: allt väl?
<Spookan> Screedo: Mjo då, själv då?
<Screedo> det är bra här
<David-A> förberedelse inför valet: har satt 6 klisterlappar med partibeteckningar på en tärning
 * Spookan hoppas på SD.
<David-A> Spookan: "hoppas"? använder du också tärning?
<Linda^> :o
<Spookan> David-A: Nä. Jag röstar.
 * Linda^ möblerar om bland David-As klisterlappar
<David-A> Spookan: jag ska också rösta, det var inte det jag fråga
<Spookan> David-A: Ok, vad är ditt problem då?
<David-A> Spookan: använder du också tärning?
<Linda^> Han skrev ju nej.
<Linda^> Eller han skrev "nä".
<Spookan> David-A: Kan du inte läsa?
<Linda^> Han ska rösta på SD och hoppas på att dom vinner.
<David-A> ja, nä, jo, okej
<David-A> mitt problem är, måste jag ta första utfallet? el får jag slå om, om första inte blev bra, o hur många gånger max?
<Linda^> Du får slå om varje gång det blir SD, deal?
<David-A> Linda^: okej, liksom om det blir FI
<Linda^> David-A: Eller så slår du om tills du blir nöjd.
<Linda^> Sen går du och röstar. Kan du inte bestämma dig, så rösta blankt. Bara du röstar.
<David-A> Linda^: ja, det var det jag fundera på. om man får slå om hur många gånger som helst, då har man ju tagit bort slumpen.
<David-A> Linda^: jag tänkte ta med tärningen till vallokalen. man får väl ta med sig hjälpmedel?
<Linda^> David-A: haha, äre så illa alltså?
<David-A> Linda^: bakgrunden är "vetenskapens värld" om elektronisk röstning. nån sa att om man röstar hemma blir det inte så allvarligt som det borde, att man sitter i soffan o tar en öl o slår en tärning o röstar.
<David-A> Linda^: jag vill visa att man minsann kan slå en tärning i vallokalen också. men jag ska inte ta en öl där.
<Spookan> Nä kolla på Grimm eller mecka med lite foton?
<Linda^> Var det en fråga?
<Linda^> DÃ¥ svarar jag nej!
<David-A> köpte hårddisk i torsdags. 3TB. alla kontroller tog tid. 1) badblocks -n tog 30 tim. 2) fylla den till hälften med 800 stora videor tog 8 tim. 3) kolla checksummor på videorna tog 4 tim (inte klart än)
<David-A> 4) testade badblocks med bara 4kB med olika alignment på 128 olika ställen, men fann inget signifikant prestandaskillnad i olika blockadressed modulo 4.
<David-A> 5) sen ska jag radera de 800 testvideorna o kopiera innehållet från gamla disken till nya, vilket lär ta minst 8 timmar.
<Spookan> David-A: Vilket operativ kör du?
<David-A> förhoppningsvis, bara 3 dager efter att jag köpt den kan jag börja använda den på riktigt
<David-A> Spookan: xubuntu
<Spookan> David-A: Ok.
<David-A> smartdata för nya disken ser bra ut efter 40-50 timmars testning. inga åldringstecken, men tempen är 37C. har startat smartctl lång självtest, den säger att testet är klart kl 15:21
<David-A> nåja, jag kanske kan börja använda disken imorgon
<David-A> en partiledare sa nyss: "jag handlar inte med mitt kontokort längre, för jag vet inte vem som tittar på det, jag handlar bara med kontanter nu"
<gusnan> David-A: Vilken partiledare var det?
<David-A> gusnan: jag kan inte säga vilket medium det var för då måste jag använda det förbjudna ordet ("tv") o då antar jag att jag inte heller får skriva vilket parti det var.
<David-A> gusnan: men om vi säger så här...
<David-A> gusnan: http://www.???play.se/video/2309317/sverige-rostar position kl 11:19:01, byt "???" mot ett svenskt public service-bolag
<gusnan> Men jag frågade inte efter medium eller parti, jag frågade om namnet på personen... ;)
<David-A> gusnan: ah, det kanske jag kan skriva. eller vi säger så här. förnamnet börjar med J o efternamnet med Å
<gusnan> ah. tack.
<Spookan> Ah min gamla klasspolare! :P
<David-A> kontroll av partiernas webbservrar
<David-A> MS (IIS/ASP.NET): 2 partier
<David-A> Öppen källkod (php/apache/nginx/varnish/drupal/ubuntu): 4 partier
<David-A> Error 403 forbidden: 3 partier
<andol> David-A: Inte kan väl tre riksdagspartier svara 403?
<David-A> andol: jo, på mitt pytonscript som läser http-headers. med wget -S har jag nu sett att de 3 har öppen källkod, nginx
<andol> David-A: Ahh, trodde datt du menade att dessa partiers hemsidor vägrar svara helt och hållet. Kan det vara så att du ställer HEAD-frågor och att det är det som ogillas eller är det snarare att de är lite mesiga gällande user-agent?
<David-A> andol: ja, det är nog nåt sånt. jag brukar misstänka att servrar kollar user-agent när det blir 403 bara med vissa program.
<David-A> äsch. räknade fel på ms. så här tycker jag nu: MS 3 partier, Öppen källkod 7 partier.
<Spookan> David-A: Och detta gör du via 213.114.117.81 ?
<David-A> kan servern svara med falska headrar? i headrarna från 2 partier står det uttryckligen ubuntu, men de kanske kollar mina headrar o svarar vad de tror skulle locka mej som väljare.
<Amoz> Eller så lejar bara partierna de webbhotellen som finns på marknaden idag som då består av mycket Ubuntu-servrar ocb IIS-servrar maybe.
<Spookan> Mja vill man att storebror ska övervaka en så gör man ju det från sin egen host.
<andol> David-A: Det finns inget som hindrar en webbserver från att ljuga i http-headern Server, men jag har svårt att tänka mig att någon skulle tycka det vore värt besväret utav valstragetiska anledningar.
<David-A> Spookan: måste man anonymisera sig innan man granskar partierna?
<David-A> skulle kolla programmen på kommun- o landstingsnivå, men första partiet jag skulle gå till krachade min webbläsare (epiphany årsmodell 2009)
<Spookan> Ohfan inte nyare i Xubuntu?
<David-A> Spookan: os:et är årsmodell 2010. j**gt stabil. (men inga säkerhetsuppdateringar senaste året)
<Spookan> David-A: Och ändå har du öppet till ditt system via www?
<Spookan> Skulle jag aldrig ha.
<David-A> Spookan: det är inte nåt stort o komplicerat. det står i pakethanteraren att min webbserver är liten, snabb o säker. där ser du "säker".
<Spookan> David-A: Mycket händer på 12 månader.. Den lilla delen gör ju hela ditt system sårbart.
<David-A> Spookan: 12 månader? snarare 12 ÅR! versionsinformationen för webbservern anger år 2003
<David-A> Spookan: funderar på om jag ska stänga av den
<Amoz> David-A, litar du på all mjukvara som påstår sig vara säker? :P
<David-A> Amoz: har du nåt att sälja till mej? :)
<Amoz> David-A, du kan få köpa min gamla HP-skrivare om du vill, men jag ser inte varför du skulle vilja ha den...
<David-A> Amoz: om du säger att den är säker? :)
<Amoz> David-A, det är jävligt säker. Säker på att du ALDRIG kommer få den att fungera felfritt med annat än original-svindyra bläckpatroner :@
<David-A> nu har jag testat tärningen. en gång var jag tvungen slå 6 gånger innan det blev ett acceptabelt utfall. då blev det FI 5 gånger i rad. det är lite oroande. men oftast räcker det med 1-3 slag.
<cHarNe2> David-A: du låter en tärning rösta?
<garage> Nejdå...
<David-A> cHarNe2: jajjamen. nu är det gjort. tärningen skötte sig bra. kommun: 1 kast, okej val. landsting: 1 kast, okej val. riksdag: 2 kast (tärningens första förslag var för ett parti som har ms-iis/asp.net webbserver)
<David-A> cHarNe2: partiarbetarna som delar ut valsedlar utanför lokalen verkar inte ha ett hum om vad "webbserver" o "öppen källkod" är.
<garage> Vilket parti har ben bästa svarstiden och högst bandbredd?
<Amoz> garage, gissar på PP ;P
<garage> De måste ha skaffat rejäla grejjer så inte sidan går ner. Vi såg ju bara vad som hände när komplett.se körde sin 48 timmars rea...
<cHarNe2> David-A: träligt
<cHarNe2> tänkte starta ett eget parti till nästa val
<cHarNe2> borde ha det som punkt att frångå MSFT till opensource
<freeykoal> Vad tycks om valresultatet?
<David-A> inte sälja skinnet förräns man hoppat över bäcken, några procent av distrikten är inte räknade än, majoriteten kan ändras :)
<HeMan> Hmm, undra om Satanistiskt initiativ fick några röster?
#ubuntu-se 2015-09-07
<Amoz> haha
<Hund> Amoz: Jag antar att jag borde veta något? :P
<Amoz> Hund, Mr P igen
<hexabit_m> oj vad många nya det var här. kul att se. :)
<hexabit_m> hur mår alla gamla rävar?
<Stirner> =)
<hexabit_m> :)
<hexabit_m> !search two.santas.one.sack.xXx.avi
<hexabit_m> ooops
<hexabit_m> ;)
<peyam> hej
<peyam> De va en kille som föddes blind, döv, stum och har ingen känsel. hur säger hans far till honom att han fyller 18 år
<peyam> kan ngn hjälpa mig
<Hund> Hm.
#ubuntu-se 2015-09-08
<Coffe> tips för redigera video .. men jag vill bara klippa ut en del  typ övre högra halvan från en film
<maxjezy> hej
<maxjezy> om ni startade en tvkanal online, skulle ni köra linux?
<maxjezy> vad är bäst för sånt
<maxjezy> livestream dvs.
<maxjezy> finns det bra program för sånt
<maxjezy> videomixers för live sändningar osv
<maxjezy> mixerbord osv
<maxjezy> Philip5, hej
<maxjezy> har du gjort något nytt i kameravärlden?
<maxjezy> min router håller på och säckar ihop känns det som
<maxjezy> ibland går internettrafiken seeeeegt, känns som någon typ av attack.
<maxjezy> kan inte ens komm åt routern på dess ip.
<maxjezy> 192.168.1.1
<maxjezy> när det sker.
<maxjezy> vad gör ni då?
<maxjezy> måste skaffaenblogg.
<Amoz> maxjezy, glo dmesg först å främst
<maxjezy> Amoz, går den på netflix?
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> hähä
<maxjezy> näää, men det låter som linux
<maxjezy> men jag är ju i windows
<Amoz> maxjezy, varför frågar du om support i en ubuntukanal om du kör windows?
<maxjezy> C:\Users\Rebecca>dmesg
<maxjezy> 'dmesg' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
<maxjezy> operable program or batch file.
<maxjezy> Amoz, linux har bättre support säger ju alla.
<Amoz> dagens pensionärer alltså...
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> nah, får nog köpa en ny router
<maxjezy> min har redan blivit invaderad av feta ost en gång
<Philip5> maxjezy: tjena
<maxjezy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEkK8QP2PVo
<maxjezy> här är routern som blir attackerad av feta ost
<maxjezy> tp link skit
<maxjezy> Philip5, tjena
<maxjezy> det var inte igår vi prata
<maxjezy> om blender.
<Amoz> maxjezy, får du samma problem från andra enheter då?
<maxjezy> Amoz, angående pensionärer så kom pensionsvalet.
<maxjezy> idag.
<maxjezy> Amoz, ja, min android sticka till tv
<maxjezy> men telefonerna mår finfint.
<Philip5> nä jag har inte kört blender på länge heller
<maxjezy> fast, de används ju inte så mycket
<maxjezy> så man märker ju inte av felen
<Amoz> maxjezy, androidstickor i allmänhet har nog inte bästa täckningen, så jag skulle nog gå efter hur anslutningarna mår överlag
<maxjezy> överlag känns det som telia har dns problem
<maxjezy> men konstigt att jag inte kan routra till min router när det sker
<maxjezy> som om den fuckar ur.
<maxjezy> den ba "telia, sluuta kittla mig i tp kontakterna".
<maxjezy> Amoz, det är synd
<maxjezy> för mobiltelefoner har bra wifi
<maxjezy> men androiden tappar typ hela tiden
<maxjezy> från 3 staplar till n0ll.
<maxjezy> man blir lite, androidfientlig.
<maxjezy> men min dator håller ju full wifi.
<maxjezy> Philip5, inga nya kameraprylar då?
<maxjezy> jag har skaffat mig videokamera istället
<maxjezy> med ljusstyrka 1,2
<maxjezy> dä ä grejer det.
<maxjezy> sålde min nikon och alla objektiv
<Amoz> maxjezy, du kan inte riktigt jämföra en dators signalstyrka med en mobils för det första.
<Amoz> istället för telias DNS kan du ju köra googles, den funkar kanske lite bättre
<Philip5> maxjezy: jag har skaffat mig en gammal storformatskamera :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du fotat något med den?
<maxjezy> laddat upp något på internetz?
<Philip5> maxjezy: bygger den här filmen på en sann historia ur ditt liv?  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3713166/
<maxjezy> Philip5, spännande, undrar om jag sett den.
<maxjezy> jag är ju ganska unfriendad.
<Philip5> kanske här i kanalen som den mörka varelsen bor ;)
<maxjezy> ja, undrar vem det kan vara :)
<maxjezy> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2660332/?ref_=nv_sr_1
<maxjezy> har du kikat denna?
<maxjezy> har inte kikat mer än början men den ska jag titta vidare på, verkar vara ett mästerverk.
<maxjezy> finns på netflix
<maxjezy> han har den här leksaken http://www.4sound.se/keyboard/groovebox-sampler/teenage-engineering-op-1
<maxjezy> så najjs.
<peyam> salam, det är jag peyam
<peyam> Android Studio e seg som en snigel
<arcsky> Hallå, vet ni något bättre verktyg för att styra min ubuntu maskin än VNC?
<Hund> arcsky: SSH.
<K350> Vad chattar folk med nuförtiden när ICQ och MSN inte verkar användas längre?
#ubuntu-se 2015-09-09
<arcsky> Hund: jag menar GUI
<Coffe> 12:22:37 up 1497 days,
<Philip5> kena swecarp1
<Barre> tjenis Philip5, läget?
<Philip5> Barre: jodå. sitter och funderar på om jag ska packa ihop lite kameraprylar och ge mig ut i natten och se om jag kan fånga lite norrsken
<Philip5> Barre: tydligen så ska det vara ovanligt stor chans för norrsken just i kväll
<Barre> Philip5: norrsken i uppsala? for real
<Barre> Philip5: men det är onekligen en fin kväll...
<Philip5> Barre: ska tydligen finnas chans enda ner till kalmar
<Barre> Philip5: åfan, någon tidpunkt som de sagt?
<Philip5> tror det är svårare att förutsäga. någon gång efter skymning till 4-tiden
<Barre> ok.. så 03:59 om norrkenet skulle vara en sotare eller rörmokare. strax före skymning om det är UPS eller DHL.. jag förstår
<Philip5> hehe, typ
<Barre> hur som helst, när jag inte tittar alltså
<Philip5> helst ska man ju också ta sig utanför stadskärnan så man inte får så mycket ljusföroreninar på himlen
<Barre> har ni gatubelysning i uppsala?
<Philip5> Barre: tyvärr. vore ju kul om det blev ett massivt strömavbrott just när man är ute :)
<Philip5> Barre: du sitter inte som klistrad och kollar på någon stream av apples event idag när de visar nya paddan iphone och lite annat skit
<Barre> Philip5: nej det gör jag inte, inte så intresserad av vad de släpper faktiskt...
<Philip5> inte jag heller
<drobban> God afton. Googlade runt lite efter firmor som säljer "Linux"-laptops och såg att några av era medlemmar skrev om en firma som heter GGSData. Är det någon här inne som använder, har använt en laptop från GGSData?
<PsynoKhi0> hej
<drobban> Hej
<PsynoKhi0> finns det några klassiker när det gäller hög I/O wait-värde?
<PsynoKhi0> alltså klassiska orsaker
<drobban> beror på vad du menar med I/O wait. Om det är vad jag tror att du menar så är en klassiker två enheter på samma IDE-kabel och överföring av data mellan dessa ;)
<PsynoKhi0> nix, SATA-hårddiskar, mål och källa är samma
<drobban> Okej, så du upplever att det tar tid att komma åt filer på disken?
<drobban> eller vilken I/O enhet är det du upplever fördröjningar på?
<PsynoKhi0> bara vissa processer verkar drabbas
<drobban> Vad är det för processer och är åtkomst till disk som du upplever problemet med?
<PsynoKhi0> jag körde en apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade, då gick det långsamt att bygga cache (jag-fick-ange-sudo-lösen-igen-för-dist-upgrade-långsamt)
<PsynoKhi0> google chrome uppgraderas, gtk icon cache -> långsamt
<drobban> Det är inte bara anslutningen till spegel-siten som är långsam?
<PsynoKhi0> nej
<PsynoKhi0> det blir långsamt när apt-get update har gått genom repos och innan apt-get dist-upgrade listar ut uppgraderingarna
<drobban> :) kör en cat /dev/random >> testfil.txt i tio sekunder :) Så får du reda på om åtkomst till disk är seg eller inte.
<PsynoKhi0> bygger lokal cahce alltså
<PsynoKhi0> filen blir 169 bytes stor
<drobban> vet i tusan vad som kan vara problemet. apt kompilerar väll aldrig filerna som laddas ner? Så då borde det (antar jag) bara vara nedladdningshastighet, ev. upppackning, och åtkomst till disk som påverkar tiden.
<PsynoKhi0> uppackningen då, jag skulle installera om AMD Catalyst, och tar tuggade
<PsynoKhi0> top visar 12% wait, med status för tar "D"
<drobban> hehe, körde du cat /dev/random  till en fil och den blev inte större än 169byte?
<PsynoKhi0> japp
<PsynoKhi0> i 10 sek :/
<drobban> okej, nu har inte jag någon monsterdator utan sitter med en macbook air. kör jag samma kommando i 10sekunder så blir min fil 101Megabyte.
<drobban> är du säker på att den bara var 169byte?
<drobban> isåfall har du problem med hårdvaran. Om det inte magiskt går mycket segare att köra motsvarande i Linux
<PsynoKhi0> hmm
<PsynoKhi0> ls -al
<PsynoKhi0> oops
<drobban> du -h
<PsynoKhi0> ls -alh, 169 bytes
<drobban> okej. Det är inte bara din disk som håller på att ge upp?
<PsynoKhi0> dmesg spottar ingenting konstigt ang. disken dock
<PsynoKhi0> spottar inte ut*
<PsynoKhi0> ska kolla, jag har dual boot på den disken
<PsynoKhi0> OBS! jag uppgraderade till 24GB minne i helgen, och jag har problem med en 32bits-PAE ubuntuinstallation, 64bits Ubuntu har inte haft några bekymmer
<drobban> ska sägas redan nu att jag inte använder Ubuntu, men hittade följande artikel http://www.hecticgeek.com/2011/11/how-to-run-hdd-smart-tests-in-ubuntu-linux/
<drobban> kanske kan vara något
<PsynoKhi0> smartctl -a /dev/sda varnar inte om nånting än så länge
<PsynoKhi0> brb
<drobban> Vill du använda mer än 4gb ram i ett 32-bitars system misstänker jag att du kommer få problem. Då 32-bitar endast kan addressera 4294967295 bitar. Mer än så skulle jag misstänka att du behöver ett 64bitars system. Nu är detta inget jag kan säga med säkerhet utan endast en slutsats av mina kunskaper kring andra ämnen.
<PsynoKhi0> nope, 64bit går bra (cat /dev/random skapar fortfarande en pytteliten fil, men tar funkar felfritt)
<drobban> Jag repostar mitt tidigare ang. 32 vs 64
<drobban> Vill du använda mer än 4gb ram i ett 32-bitars system misstänker jag att du kommer få problem. Då 32-bitar endast kan addressera 4294967295 bitar. Mer än så skulle jag misstänka att du behöver ett 64bitars system. Nu är detta inget jag kan säga med säkerhet utan endast en slutsats av mina kunskaper kring andra ämnen.
<drobban> kanske skiljer sig mellan Linux och BSD hur mycket data /dev/random matar ut.
<PsynoKhi0> Jag använder ju PAE-kärnan, och jag hade 8GB från början utan problem
<drobban> på mitt FreeNAS system så blir filen 881Megabyte. Du får lycka till med felsökandet. Behöver lägga mig. Sov gott
<PsynoKhi0> visst, problemen uppstod förmodligen i samband med minnesuppgraderingen men ändå
<PsynoKhi0> ha det
<PsynoKhi0> e fan nåt mysko med cache och diverse temporära filer alltså
<Amoz> PsynoKhi0, om inte dmesg säger nåt så är jag förvånad
<PsynoKhi0> Amoz, om disken?
<Amoz> PsynoKhi0, vad händer om du bara kör cat /dev/random?
<Amoz> spottar den ut mängder eller?
<Amoz> eh, min random spottar bara ut lite
<PsynoKhi0> nja
<Amoz> så det är nog korrekt som din beter sig
<PsynoKhi0> :)
<Amoz> testa urandom, eller /dev/zero om du ska ha testdata
<PsynoKhi0> jag har en annan partition med en 64bit dist på, på samma disk, inga problem med tar osv
<PsynoKhi0> urandom gav en fil på 10M
<Amoz> exakt hur slött snackar vi för apt upgrade osv?
<Amoz> det är inte konstigt att den tar många sekunder på sig att packa upp en massa arkiv och grejer, inte om du har gammal HDD iaf
<PsynoKhi0> vi snackar "bygger cache" tuggar så pass länge att jag behöver ange sudo-lösen igen trots att jag skrev "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Amoz> kika i loggarna för apt då
<PsynoKhi0> fast det är inte bara apt
<Amoz> vilka fler är det då?
<PsynoKhi0> om jag kör: ./amd-driver-installer-15.20.1046-x86.x86_64.run --extract catalyst_15.7
<Amoz> kör en pastebin på din dmesg
<PsynoKhi0> %Cpu(s):  0,1 us,  0,0 sy,  0,0 ni, 87,5 id, 12,3 wa
<PsynoKhi0>  4982 user+  20   0    6728   1032    860 D   3,7  0,0   0:00.47 tar
<PsynoKhi0> tar bara står där och gör vetefan
<Amoz> som sagt, pastebin på din dmesg, å visa gärna tar-kommandot du kör
<PsynoKhi0> Amoz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12323480/
<PsynoKhi0> jag kör inga tar-kommandon själv, de finns nog med i installationsskiptet för Catalyst
<PsynoKhi0> installationsskriptet*
<PsynoKhi0> aja, dessa äventyr får vänta, gonatt allihopa
<hume> hej alla... nån som har en aning om varför min webcam plötsligt inte funkar? den funkar inte i skype och cheese säger att jag inte får tillgång till den
<hume> ubuntu 15.04
<hume> vad kan jag checka?
#ubuntu-se 2015-09-10
<puckadejohan> hej jag är helt ny på detta med linux. men jag har en ideé som jag försöker genomföra. jag har en liten minipc från bortglömd tid. 500mhz 512mb ram 996mb SSD via IDE
<puckadejohan> men vill installere ett linux operativ
<puckadejohan> märkte att ubuntu var ganska stort så 996 mb var för litet. kan inte byta ut disken.
<puckadejohan> men finns det någon mini/lite version av ubuntu
<puckadejohan> har googlat som en galning. men blir inte klockare
<puckadejohan> klokare*
<Amoz> puckadejohan, det finns ju mindre distros, men frågan är hur mycket du kommer kunna få in i grafikväg
<puckadejohan> Amoz: okey. tänkte först distro elec xbmc men vet inte om den funkar.
<Amoz> puckadejohan, är detta en x86-dator?
<puckadejohan> ja det tror jag. vänta ska kolla.
<Amoz> även om du får in openelec i den har jag svårt att du kan få nån vettig prestanda ur den tyvärr
<Amoz> den låter rätt gammal, eller är det en sån där ny liten kinasak?
<puckadejohan> http://www.profcon.se/mini-pc/mini-pc-lx-800/
<puckadejohan> nej det e till det gamla systemet som visar när tågen går på skärmar för sj
<Amoz> smart taktik av SJ, om inga tidtabeller finns kan de inte komma för sent!
<Amoz> men det borde ju gå att få plats med en liten Openelec på den där
<puckadejohan> Amoz: 586 processor
<Amoz> vet inte hur det funkar med installation och sånt, men den är ju åtminstone kompatibel
<puckadejohan> men när det står x86 så gäller det alla 286 486 586 686
<peyam> hej
<peyam> Asså det e ngt fel på min lubuntu
<peyam> jag måste alltid köra " sudo apt-get update" innan jag installerar ngt som finns redan
#ubuntu-se 2015-09-11
<AndChat26676> hej
<AndChat26676> asså jag söker en DDR3 1600MHz (2 DIMM slot)
<AndChat26676> för min thinkpad edge
<AndChat26676> men hittar ej. d står inge om 2dimm ngnsta s
<NeverW8> Bra nät Stirner verkar ha
<NeverW8> Inte lätt när det är svårt antar jag
<PsynoKhi1> hej
<NeverW8> När blir det för sent att dricka whiskey?
#ubuntu-se 2015-09-12
<K350> bash fråga. Hur gör jag en loop som slutar när man trycker ned valfri tangent?
<coobra> tja
<coobra> flash har fan slutat funka
<coobra> helt
<coobra> hur kan jag kolla det :/
<drobban> Någon som är aktiv här inne
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Hur kan man få GRUB att inte ta bort några flaggor som jag bootade upp med?
<Umeaboy> Blev tvungen att svartlista nouveau-modulen.
<Umeaboy> När jag bootar upp nästa gång så är kommandoraden för kärnan tillbaka till hur den var skriven tidigare.
<drobban> Umeaboy: har du konsulterat https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<drobban> Hur står det till med den svenska ubuntu scenen? Är den aktiv och vid liv?
<drobban> Är det någon här inne som inte är en bot eller ett idle-konto?
<Amoz> drobban, yup. en hel del faktiskt
<drobban> :) man börjar undrar
<drobban> Amoz: vet du om fadder-programmet fortfarande är aktivt och om det finns ett intresse från medlemmar att ha en fadder?
<Amoz> drobban, inte en aning.
<Hund> drobban: Nej. Vi är alla bots.
<Hund> Skämt åt sido så är denna kanal rätt död.
<Hund> NÃ¥gon modig sate som skriver ibland.
<drobban> okej. Det var tråkigt att höra Hund
<drobban> men hur levande är ubuntu-se sektionen då?
<Hund> Det beror nog lite på hur man ser det.
<Hund> Hela Linux-gemenskapen i Sverige känns sval. Det känns som att alla hänger på utländska kanaler och forum.
<drobban> Jo den internationella ubuntu-kanalen har en något högre aktivitet
<Hund> Det är väl Barre som skrämt iväg alla. ;)
<drobban> okej :) Vem är Barre och varför skulle han ha skrämt iväg alla?
<Hund> Närå, det är vår kära gamla serveradmin. :P
<Hund> drobban: Så du är ny här antar jag?
<drobban> jo precis
<drobban> :)
<drobban> Letar efter något opensource projekt som man kanske kan tillföra något till.
<Hund> Välkommen då! :D
<drobban> tack
<Hund> Översättningar vet jag att det alltid behövs hjälp med.
<drobban> Läste Gunnars wiki-sida. Verkar vara en väg att göra sig bekant med projektet
<Hund> Mjo. :)
<Peyam> Tjena mitt bena
#ubuntu-se 2015-09-13
<drobban> Jag har inte riktigt fattat vad som har hänt med SwedishTeam eller ubuntu-se. Men det verkar som om något har havererat totalt.
<drobban> Har försökt anmäla mig på LaunchPad, men det händer inget.
<drobban> Nästa planerade möte enligt Wiki-sidan är 2014.
<andol> drobban: Tror det där rör sig om en dåligt uppdaterad wiki-sida. Fått intrycket utav att det sker irc-möten ungefär en gång i månaden.
<andol> drobban: Ser även att du hittat till forumet, vilket är bra, då det är där det mesta utav LoCo-engagemenget finns, bortsett då från de månadsvisa irc-mötena.
<drobban> andol: jag får hålla ögonen öppna. Hade varit kul att höra vad det Svenska LoCo't har för aktiva projekt igång. Är ärligt talat mer intresserad av programmering ev. support än av att sitta och översätta saker.
<NeverW8> Varför finns söndagar för? : )
<NeverW8> Hund: kan du langa mig lite snus btw?
<Hund> NeverW8: Javisst.
<Hund> drobban: Det borde finnas fler av dig.
<drobban> humm. Kanske. Just nu funderar jag på om det är värt att ligga på att försöka ta sig in för att göra något. Om det ska ta mer än 5dagar innan något händer med mina ansökningar, så är ju frågan vad trögheten kommer ställa till med i andra avseenden.
<Hund> drobban: Min rekomendation är att använda sig av forumet och IRC. Allt annat verkar rätt dött och ska du gå andra vägar kan du få vänta länge innan du ser någon.
<drobban> Okej. Bra att känna till.
<AndChat26676> hej
<peyaaam> min dator vägrar visa ngt
<peyaaam> jag startar datorn
<peyaaam> visar inget men den är på.
<peyaaam> jag öppnade lådan rengjorde allt o satt in llt tillbax
<peyaaam> händer inget
<peyaaam> det hände första gången när jag rensade lådan igår
<peyaaam> jag känner att datorn skickar signal till skärmen o tangentbordet
<peyaaam> men visar bara inget.. och så fort jag trycker på power knappen den stängs av direkt.
<peyaaam> utan att jag behöver trycka i flera sekunder
<peyaaam> vet ngn varför
#ubuntu-se 2016-09-13
<zteam> Hallå
<zteam> Någon som använder Bahnhods VPN-tjänst Lex Integrety här?
#ubuntu-se 2016-09-14
<larsemil> bamsefar: är det krångligt om man behöver ändra hårddiskstorlek på en glesys-burk?
<bamsefar> larsemil: En virtuell?
<larsemil> mmm
<bamsefar> Nej
<bamsefar> Vadådå?
<larsemil> vi har en kund som inte vill ha supportavtal med oss, men som ändå vill att vi ska rädda dem varje gång något händer.
<larsemil> nu har de fått slut på utrymme
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Det är bara att dra i slidern.
<bamsefar> Är det vz eller vmware?
<larsemil> när burken är av?
<larsemil> gissar vmware
<andol> larsemil: ifall ni hjälper kunden oavsett så verkar det ju slöseri med pengar att faktiskt betala för ett supportavtal? :-)
<bamsefar> larsemil: på Vz så förstorar den disken utan att boota om, med vmware så bootar den om när du ändrar storlek på disken
<bamsefar> larsemil: https://glesys.se/kb/systemadministration/linux/oka-storlek-pa-en-volym-partition
<bamsefar> Sådär får du göra efteråt.
<bamsefar> Med VMWare då.
<larsemil> andol: med ett avtal får man ju garanterat hjälp. utan får man sitta i kö
<larsemil> bamsefar: tack
<andol> larsemil: Fair enough.
<larsemil> andol: på tal om det, intresserad av support på ipv4? ser att din hemsida är dålig på det.
<bamsefar> Hah
<andol> larsemil: Tja, kan ni hjälpa mig med en Gopher-version? Lite sugen på att servera en sådan via IPv4.
<Mathisen> Gopher ? vad pratar ni om ? aldrig hör något sånt
<bamsefar> :D
<andol> Mathisen: Gopher var vad de coola kidsen lekte med innan webben (http och html) fanns.
<Mathisen> inte konstigt att jag aldrig hört.. jag trodde jag va gammal "33" men ikke...
#ubuntu-se 2016-09-15
<MarkusDBX> Idg, skrev nån artikel om att linux på skrivbordet aldrig kommer slå. Hehe har kört det i snart 10år, och försöker köra det mesta på linux idag.
<MarkusDBX> Tiling window managers äger.. =)
<Spookan> MarkusDBX: Jag tror det beror på att de flesta spel idag görs till Windows.
<larsemil> mm hoppas steam lyckas ändra på det på riktigt.
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer
<MarkusDBX> Spookan: jo säkert. Samtidigt, jag jobbar med utveckling, då finner jag linux som bäst. Har testat de andra operativsystemen, och inget kommer i närheten.
<MarkusDBX> Känns som att linux länge har varit.. "för utvecklare, av utvecklare"
<MarkusDBX> även om "vanliga" användare också får ta del av det som blir över.
<MarkusDBX> rekommenderar xfce och xubuntu till alla vanliga skrivbords användare, och dom flesta är supernöjda.
<anestis> hello
<anestis> can any help me with nas seagate?
<anestis> how to get data from nas seagate 2-bay with ubuntu
<anestis> hej
<anestis> nu såg jag att det va svensk kanal
<anestis> hej har någon erfarenhet hur man tar ut data från en nas 2-bay seagate?
<anestis> har kopplat den med datorn men lyckas inte hitta den
#ubuntu-se 2016-09-16
<coobra> hejsan
<coobra> någon som personligen fått till LOL på ubuntu ?
<Mathisen> coobra, nope inte lol men andra spel nog va e problemet ?
#ubuntu-se 2016-09-17
<coobra> :D
<Hund> coobra: Installerar man inte det via Stram?
<Hund> Steam
<Hund> Jävla rättstavning..
#ubuntu-se 2016-09-18
<HenkaN> Nån vaken som skulle kunna försöka hjälpa mig med ett nätverksproblem jag har?
<larsemil> HenkaN: hade du bara ställt frågan kanske du hade fått svar nu. :)
<senate> borde vara ban på att fråga "kan någon svara på en fråga?", för det är omöjligt veta om man kan innan man hört frågan :)
<coobra> ja
<coobra> mer digerdöd...
<HenkaN> Ok sorry, ställer frågan rakt ut ;)
<HenkaN> För det första vill jag säga att jag kör Xubuntu 16.04 (Xubuntu-se var tom så frågar här). Senaste dagarna har internet på den här burken blivit rikigt segt, får ner max 4-5mb/s när man kör bredbandskollen, på alla andra enheter ligger det normalt runt 30mb/s. Det enda jag vill minnas att  jag har gjort är att uppgradera paket och uppdatera os'et när jag har blivit promptad om det...
<HenkaN> Tänkte bara kolla om det är nått nån annan har upplevt, att det helt plötsligt blir segt utan anledning... Har googlat lite men hittar mest folk med wifi-problem... Jag kör med kabel så det borde gå på full fart hela tiden
#ubuntu-se 2017-09-16
<sedeki> hej alla
<Hund> Ohoj
#ubuntu-se 2017-09-17
<melker> Hej! Jag sitter och gör en laboration nu i bash som jag fastnat lite i, ni kan se uppgiften här: https://i.imgur.com/zHTNftJ.png Det jag fastnar på nu är när jag ska använda wc för att kunna läsa raderna i laborationtva/katalogtva/data.txt jag fattar inte riktigt hur jag kan få den att läsa i en mapp som är "ovanför" den. Här är scriptet jag skrivit än så länge: https://hastebin.com/iwahuregeh
<andol> melker: Gissar att rad 12 inte gör det du vill att den ska göra?
<melker> Nej rad 12 ger mig fel att den inte hittar den filen där.
<andol> melker: Hur bra koll har du på konceptet relativa vs. absoluta filsökvägar?
<melker> När du säger det så. Ingen koll :)
<melker> Har precis börjat med detta :)
<andol> Ok, i sådant fall föreslår jag att du börjar med att slå upp de termerna :)
<melker> Ändrade rad 12 till wc -l ../katalogtva/data.txt och nu funkar det! Tack :)
<andol> bitte
<melker> Suttit ett tag och meckat och så var det så enkelt :P
<andol> Ibland behöver man bara en pekare i rätt riktning.
<melker> Absolut, jag gillar att du gav mig saker att slå upp istället för att bara säga svaret! Nu har jag mer att studera. :P
